#ubuntu-es 2011-01-10
<rengo> holas brahem
<SyncStar> Una pregunta, ¿cuál es mejor: ALSA, Jack o Pulse?
<kurama10> pues SyncStar para mi alsa
<cousteau> SyncStar, depende de para qué
<cousteau> para programas que necesitan que haya poca latencia y que funcione bien el sonido en tiempo real, se suele usar jack
<cousteau> entre alsa y pulseaudio, creo que va mejor alsa
<SyncStar> Ya veo. :)
<cousteau> normalmente, cuando se tiene que usar jack, se tiene que usar jack, porque el programa (el que sea) fue diseñado para usar jack
<cousteau> si es un programa genérico que admite varias salidas de sonido (por ejemplo un reproductor de música), hacer que funcione en jack es mala idea porque para que suene habría que iniciar Jack
<cousteau> (aunque normalmente se inicia solo)
<cousteau> pero con Jack se pueden hacer muchas cosas de sonido, por ejemplo un simulador de efectos de guitarra eléctrica
 * cousteau se retira
<abel> hola quiesiera saber si  saben  como sincronisar una palm treo 750 con ubuntu?
<linux-k> hola hay algien a que
<cristian> buenas noches
<cristian> alguien de Mexico????
<cristian> alguien de mexico?
<cristian> tengo un problema con Kubuntu, quien me puede ayudar
<ivedci89-desktop> kubuntu? qeu pasa?
<cristian> no me guarda la resolucion
<cristian> al reiniciar aparece la misma resolucion
<dzup2> hmm http://isohunt.com/ se marcho?
<cristian> tu sabes que podria ser?
<ivedci89-desktop> uh me mataste... lo que se es que en ubuntu eso lo arreglaron hace como un año... ya no sucede en ningun hardware  soportado.
<ivedci89-desktop> pero Kubuntu ya es un proyecto totalmente apartew.
<ivedci89-desktop> canonical no tiene nada que ver con kubuntu
<cristian> que me re comiendas?
<ivedci89-desktop> (en comparacion)
<ivedci89-desktop> que placa de video tienes? que procesador tienes? que version de kubuntu tienes?
<cristian> dejame ver
<cristian> mira tengo esto:
<cristian> lspci
<cristian> Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
<cristian> ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (r
<cristian> ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (r
<cristian> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 465
<cristian> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<cristian> esto es lo ke tengo
<EGCdigital> eso es de hace 8 anios atras
<cristian> jajajaja
<cristian> pues este equipoi es de mi sobrino y no puedo hacer nada
<marcelo> hola a todos/as
<EGCdigital> aun existen las PiV
<EGCdigital> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x64] distro[Fedora "Laughlin" 14.0]  cpu[Genuine Intel(R) Core i7]
<cristian> ademas con tal ke migre de si guindos a linux tube ke instalarselo asi
<EGCdigital> ya veo.
<cristian> todo sea por linuxar el mundo
<EGCdigital> linux funciona hasta en los clasicos pentium
<EGCdigital> como el tuyo.
<cristian> jajajaja
<cristian> si pero es este no me guarda la resolucion, al reiniciar vuelve la anterior
<EGCdigital> que version de ubuntu le has puesto?
<EGCdigital> y que tarjeta de video es?
<cristian> tengo kubuntu
<cristian> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 465
<EGCdigital> kubuntu en una piv
<EGCdigital> no seas malogrado xD
<cristian> que es una piv ?
<marcelo> hay algun as del mecoder? tengo una duda
<EGCdigital> piv = pentium 4
<cristian> ha
<EGCdigital> usa xubunu
<EGCdigital> xubuntu
<cristian> y no es bueno hacer eso?
<EGCdigital> kubuntu usa kde de entorno
<marcelo> mencoder
<EGCdigital> consume muchos recursos.
<cristian> pues fijate que esta 2 -3
<cristian> si corre bien
<cristian> solo tengo 1 Mb en RAM
<cristian> pero si le pongo otro Mega mas va a correr mejor
<cristian> la tarjeta de video es de 1 Gb
<EGCdigital> bueno
<cristian> perdon me equivoque
<cristian> kise decir 1Gb
<EGCdigital> aaa
<EGCdigital> 1000mb de ram
<cristian> el efecto que no activa es el de la nieve y el fuego
<EGCdigital> de todas maneras te recomiendo que uses algo mas ligero
<cristian> pero todo lo demas esta bien
<EGCdigital> sino esa pc ira a tirones
<cristian> a axcepto de que no guarda la configuracion
<cristian> pues lo malo ke mi sobrino que si no le pongo algo elegante como el kubuntu mejor le ponga su Windows xp
<cristian> COMO VES?
<EGCdigital> nvidia > ATi
<EGCdigital> cuantos anios tiene tu sobrino?
<cristian> 17
<Maxeetoh> buenas noches
<devesa> no me funciona el num pad del teclado y ya probe con varios teclado y no funciona, mi distribuciòn de teclado esta bien
<devesa> que puede ser
<leandro> hola
<dzup2> esta embrujado.
<devesa> uso ubuntu 10.10
<dzup2> y ya probaste de todo?
<devesa> sw tenia mi teclado inalambrico y lo cambie por uno con cable ps2 y corrobore la configuración pero nada
<devesa> y esto recien hoy me empezó a andar asi
<Maxeetoh> hay alguien chee?
<mama21mama> ando post asadito (comi vaca)
<mama21mama> y con cerveza.
<mama21mama> no se si ando.
<mama21mama> pero respondo bien no?
<Maxeetoh> jajajaja
<Maxeetoh> alguien sabe algo sobre wireless?
<Maxeetoh> necesito saber si puedo ver redes solo con un router wifi sin una tarjeta
<novalettre> buenassss
<woLFin> no Maxeetoh
<novalettre> che, alguno me puede dar una mano con wine
<Maxeetoh> no se puede?
<Maxeetoh> que necesitas noval
<mama21mama> Maxeetoh, surdito si sabe
<novalettre> quiero hacer correr un cliente de Mu online
<mama21mama> navo
<mama21mama> wine *.exe y funca
<Maxeetoh> uh yo tambien necesitaria hacer eso jaja
<novalettre> mas presisamente argenmu
<Maxeetoh> mu magdalena
<Maxeetoh> xD
<Maxeetoh> no podes instalarlo?
<mama21mama> la germu de quien?
<Maxeetoh> jajajaja
<novalettre> pero no logro que corra
<Maxeetoh> novalettre que te dice
<novalettre> parecido a mu magdalena
<mama21mama> es que debes instalar avira debe tener guiros
<mama21mama> xD
<novalettre> no dice nada, ya esta instalado y parcheado el cliente
<novalettre> inicio el programa y me da la pantalla para accesar
<novalettre> pero antes de entrar al juego propiamente dicho, se cierra
<novalettre> tengo instalado directx9.0c
<mama21mama> es que debes elegir el win que funcionara
<novalettre> por medio de winetrics
<EGCdigital> ./winetricks
<novalettre> le elegi xp, porque en la otra particion anda
<novalettre> tengo un xp solamente para argenmu
<Maxeetoh> novalettre y porque no probas usar el virtuabox?
<Maxeetoh> y correr una version de windows en linux
<Maxeetoh> busca VirtualBox para linux
<novalettre> porque es muy pobre la virtualizacion
<Maxeetoh> ahh
<novalettre> eso que tengo 4gb de ram, un athlon x2
<novalettre> nvidia 6150se con drivers andando ok
<Maxeetoh> uuu a mi ni me corre entonces jaja tengo 2gb
<mama21mama> pobre entonces ni pruebes wine va s a ser mas pobre
<novalettre> pero es que el mu solo pide 256 con coneccion 56k
<mama21mama> que es eso?
<novalettre> 256 de ram, pentium 3, y 56k modem para internet son los requisitos basicos del mu
<mama21mama> que coño esmu?
<novalettre> un juego online
<mama21mama> se llama?
<novalettre> parecido al lineage
<novalettre> MU
<Maxeetoh> Mu Online
<novalettre> con variantes como Magdalena MU, argen MU
<novalettre> mu argentina
<mama21mama> nmmm
<novalettre> y montones mas
<mama21mama> ya deje el jardin, ya no juego.
<novalettre> malo
<mama21mama> haha
<novalettre> jaja
<mama21mama> mu debe andar bien che en wine
<mama21mama> algos le erras
<Maxeetoh> che tengo un problemita con el boot de linux
<Maxeetoh> tengo win7 y ahora me bootea directamente linux :(
<Maxeetoh> crei que me iba a aparecer una pantalla de boot
<novalettre> debe ser, voy  probar distintas configuraciones con playonlinux y wine
<novalettre> a ver que tiro
<novalettre> pero hace rato que ando probando
<novalettre> como 2 años
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: !grub2common
<Maxeetoh> quep?
<Maxeetoh> ahh
<Maxeetoh> a ver
<Maxeetoh> !grub2common
<kubot> Para ver una guia resumida de las acciones más frecuentes que se pueden cambiar en grub2 (mostrar menu, agregar una imagen, cambiar la resolución, etc). Ver (en inglés): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743. Ver también !grub2
<chilicuil> !grub2common Maxeetoh
<kubot> Maxeetoh: Para ver una guia resumida de las acciones más frecuentes que se pueden cambiar en grub2 (mostrar menu, agregar una imagen, cambiar la resolución, etc). Ver (en inglés): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743. Ver también !grub2
<chilicuil> umm, jeje
<Maxeetoh> jajaja
<Maxeetoh> gracias chili
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: en el punto numero esta como configurar el grub para que te muestre la lista de SO
<Maxeetoh> wiii
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: de nada, suerte
<Maxeetoh> vamos a verrr
<Maxeetoh> sin romper nada
<Maxeetoh> jaja
<Maxeetoh> chilicuil especificamente el grub2 es donde se cargan los boots o que es? :P
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: ummm, hasta donde se el grub es el programa que se guarda en los primeros sectores del disco que sigue inmediatamente al bios y que se encarga de arrancar otros sistemas operativos, ummm
<woLFin> :P
<[R00teR]> buenas
<[R00teR]> con que programa puedo hacer videollamas? el amsn no tira...
<zer0_> Empathy
<zer0_> bueno yo lo utilizo, para hacer video llamadas a el messenger live
<[R00teR]> y funciona bien? es que he probado amsn y leyendo por lo visto msn cambió algo y no se puede
<zer0_> mmmm, no ps a mi si me funciona bn
<[R00teR]> pues lo voy a probar
<[R00teR]> el amsn tambien te va bien?
<[R00teR]> o no lo has probado zer0_ ?
<zer0_> #superiores
<zer0_> mm, no le e calado
<zer0_> en video llamadas, pero cuando
<zer0_> estába el ubuntu 9.4
<zer0_> no podia hacer video llamadas por eso ya no lo e calado
<mama21mama> [R00teR], skype o mumble
<zer0_> pero creo que en skype tienes que tener $$$ cuentas, o se puede free ??
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/82
<[R00teR]> mira al configurar amsn con la webcam me dice esto:
<mama21mama> probalo es mi servidor murmur
<mama21mama> que funciona con mumble cliente.
<[R00teR]> En esta version de aMSN han sido deshabilitadas las capacidades de llamadas de audio/video porque Microsof(TM) ha cambiado de nuevo sus protocolos y deshabilitado el acceso a sus servidores SIP, bloqueando a aMSN de darte acceso a esta caracteristica
<[R00teR]> mama21mama, pero puedo hacer videollamadas al messenger live?
<[R00teR]> con esos programs?
<zer0_> y el mumble, funciona para hacer video llamadas a el messenger live de Microsof ??
<mama21mama> videollamadas solo skype y ekiga
<mama21mama> audio mumble
<[R00teR]> claro entonces no me sirve, necesito para la gente del msn
<[R00teR]> porque no creo que se registren y se bajen nada por que yo use ubuntu xD
<mama21mama> amsn antes hacia videollamada
<[R00teR]> si, mama21mama ante si
<[R00teR]> pero parece ser que ya no
<mama21mama> mejor skype
<Manolo> holas una pregunta
<Manolo> tengo problemas para ingresar con samba a linux desde windows
<Manolo> la primera vez que me logueo si puede entrar.. si reinicio windows estando linux encendido la segunda vez ya no puedo entrar
<Manolo> como puedo ingresar sin que me pida contraseña?.... o que esta pasando?
<chilicuil> Manolo: ummm, no conozco samba, pero sugeriria que leyeras los logs de /var/log/samba o donde se ubiquen para obtener mas informacion
<[R00teR]> zer0_,
<[R00teR]> como funciona la videollamada con el Empathy?
<[R00teR]> me pide una ID
<zer0_> ooo, no sólo dale doble click
<zer0_> en el usuario
<zer0_> y de allí te vas
<zer0_> perdon, dale click en
<zer0_> el contacto
<zer0_> click derecho sobre el contacto y en
<zer0_> llamada de video
<[R00teR]> me aparece en gris
<[R00teR]> :S
<zer0_> :S, tienes instalada tu webcam ??
<[R00teR]> si
<[R00teR]> pero no he configurado nada
<[R00teR]> en empathy
<[R00teR]> no veo por donde esta
<zer0_> no, no se tiene que configurar nada
<[R00teR]> pues eso si es raro e
<[R00teR]> xD
<zer0_> mm instala el cheese
<mama21mama> Empathy anda videollamada?
<zer0_> siii
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> poedo usar msn?
<zer0_> yo no e podido instalar el msn en ubuntu
<zer0_> :S
<zer0_> y que tal andara el emesene con la videollamadas ??
<[R00teR]> el cheese ese no coge mi webcam xD
<[R00teR]> pero gstreamer-properties si
<zer0_> mmm
<zer0_> y es que en el cheese automaticamente la toma como
<zer0_> webcam
<zer0_> y  gstreamer-properties no le queda a la mia
<zer0_> :S
<[R00teR]> zer0_, en realidad no tengo webcam uso el iphone
<zer0_> aaa
<[R00teR]> pues parece que ahora si funciona
<chilicuil> al final que haz hecho [R00teR] ?
<Maxeetoh> chili te acordas como es el sv irc de anonops?
<[R00teR]> pues de todo la verdad no se que es exactamente lo que ha hecho que funcione
<[R00teR]> he configurado el gstreamer-properties y he instalado algunos paquetes
<[R00teR]> plugins del gstreamer
<[R00teR]> y ahora parece que la coge bien, lo unico que tengo que tener el webcamStudio encendido
<Guest3312> Saludos !.. disculpen las molestias, no suelo ser asi de latoso.. pero alguien podria ayudarme ?.. cuando reprodusco un video o audio.. como que se "corta" por cuestion de milesimas de segundo como si estuviera cargandolo de internet
<Maxeetoh> Guest ponete un nick /nick
<Maxeetoh> y especifica mas el problema
<MiguelPerez> acabo de instalar ubuntu.. y tengo musica y videos. al reproducir como que el buffer de video se queda corto y no se ve bien .. igual el audio
<[R00teR]> tiene buena pinta el empathy
<[R00teR]> no lo habia probado aun
<zer0_> jejeje
<[R00teR]> es un poco raro
<[R00teR]> pero sera acostumbrarse
<[R00teR]> lo unico, me aparece conectado un contacto que no lo está
<[R00teR]> (lo se porque soy yo) xD
<zer0_> jejejej
<MiguelPerez> como que el video se ve lento. y no se como buscarlo el error
<zer0_> si a mi me agrada del Empathy, lo que no me gusta mucho, que muchas de las veces que te dejan mensajes instantaneos, no te llegan todos
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: ummm, el irc de anonops?, ummm, sv?, no se, la ultima vez que lo cheque estaba bajo ataque y no estaba disponible, http://pastehtml.com/view/1c8i33u.html
<[R00teR]> zer0_, :S joe
<[R00teR]> ya me has desanimao xD
<Maxeetoh> chilcuil graci
<zer0_> pero así es con todos
<zer0_> ya e calado varios messenger y no llegan los mensajes instantaneos
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: np o\
<zer0_> con emesene
<zer0_> kopete
<zer0_> amsn
<zer0_> y no recuerdo cuantos más
<zer0_> pidgin
<zer0_> y al que más le llegaron fue a empathy
<zer0_> por eso es el que más uso
<zer0_> pero de un tiempo para ahora que salio la version 10.10 de ubuntu
<zer0_> si me an llegado todos los mensajes
<[R00teR]> ah pues no lo sabia, yo sienpre usé amsn y mantenia conversacion bien, pero no se si se perderia algun mensaje instantaneo
<[R00teR]> yo es la que uso 10.10
 * chilicuil usa bitblee y no lo recomienda para msn en absoluto xD
<zer0_> ps, ya mejoraron el Empaty, porque un poquito antes de que saliera la version 10.10, yo no salia de ubuntu y un día entre a hotmail, y me salieron un monton de mensajes instantaneos, y ahora checo el hotmail y no aparece nada de mensajes instantaneos
<[R00teR]> jajaja
<[R00teR]> yo ahora solo uso ubuntu
<[R00teR]> la verdad
<[R00teR]> tengo una maquina virtual con windows para itunes y nada mas
<[R00teR]> el resto todo con ubuntu
<zer0_> jejeje
<zer0_> si tambn queria el itunes
<zer0_> :S
<[R00teR]> y mira que virgeria
<zer0_> lo instale con el wine, pero se trababa
<[R00teR]> estoy usando el iphone como webcam por wifi
<[R00teR]> en ubuntu
<[R00teR]> quien lo diria
<zer0_> jejejej
 * ChamanGT saluda ø/
 * chilicuil contesta el saludo \o
<zer0_> Hola ChamaGT
<zer0_> <ChamaGT> saludos
<zer0_> sale yo los dejo chavos nos vemos
<Maxeetoh> chaus
 * chilicuil odia los bots que molestan invitando a canales que no le interesa visitar
<Maxeetoh> tenes mucho odio adentro (?)
<[R00teR]> zer0_, un saludo amigo y gracias
<zer0_> de nada
<Maxeetoh> chilicuil
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh
<Maxeetoh> chilicuil que onda con esto 02:34 nekoT|Sleep [Smithy@anonops.net.es] solicitó CTCP VERSION de Maxeetoh:
<Maxeetoh> porqué hiso eso
<chilicuil> Maxeetoh: ummm, no lo se, lo hacen todos los servidores, creo que es para ver si pueden resolver tu ip inversamente, asi por ejemplo si tu ip pertenece a un dominio que te la pongan en lugar de @ip
<Maxeetoh> ese es un ircop ?
<chilicuil> supongo que si
<Sadlymistaken> Hola necesito ayuda, ubuntu no me reconoce mi grabadora DVD
<fosco_> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<cousteau> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1.0" after 72 requests (70 known processed) with 6 events remaining.
<cousteau> me sale eso cada vez que intento ejecutar blender 2.56
<cousteau> y antes me funcionaba
<cousteau> voy a probar quitando ~/.blender
<cousteau> malditas actualizaciones... ayer se me actualizó el xserver-xorg-core o algo así, para corregir nosequé fallo con el driver de nvidia, y hoy al iniciar el blender se me rompía el servidor X; he tenido que reinstalarme el driver de nvidia
<erUSUL> cousteau: si isntalas el driver de nvidia a mano es normal- se sobreescribe la libreria libGL y ter quedas sin
<erUSUL> 3D
<cousteau> sí, pero me iba antes de actualizar...
<cousteau> (y no me lo instalaría a mano si el driver en repos funcionase bien... pero es que el driver de nvidia 96 de repos casi nunca funciona)
<erUSUL> cousteau: digo que la actualizacion de xserver-xorg-core sobrescribe el link que el instaler de nvidia hace de la libGL por eso deja de funcionar...
<cousteau> aahm
<cousteau> y no se les puede decir que se porten bien y que compartan los juguetes?
<erUSUL> ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.*
<erUSUL> fijate son todo enlaces a las libGL de nvidia. cuando instalas xserver-xorg-core todos esos enlaces se rompen
<cousteau> /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.96.43.19
<granjero> hola, una pregunta con respecto a samba. que permisos y atributos tienen que tener las comparticiones samba?
<Ocsi> hola, como se puede entrar en el chat de ozu?
<erUSUL> Ocsi: pregunta que servidor de irc usan
<Ocsi> ok
<Ocsi> se que no puedo entrar desde una actualizacion de java, pero no se mas
<erUSUL> Ocsi: o sea que es un problema del plugin de java?
<Ocsi> si
<Ocsi> en windows borran la actualizacion de java e instalan la anterior y ya les funciona pero en ubuntu no me deja hacerlo
<JoseP1983> saludos...
<JoseP1983> tengo un problemon con nautilus y compiz
<JoseP1983> alguien que sepa del tema?
<george2002> JoseP1983: solo plantea tu pregunta
<JoseP1983> el problema es que quise reparar la transparencia del panel en mi ubuntu 10.10
<JoseP1983> segui un blog que mandaba a descargar un archivo .py e instalarlo
<JoseP1983> y desde entonces cuando inicio sesion esta desabilitado el compiz
<JoseP1983> tengo que entrar en apariencia y seleccionar los efectos
<JoseP1983> y luego ir al compiz y activarlos de nuevo
<cousteau> qué archivo?
<granjero> hola, como se chequean los passwords de samba?
<tarrasquero> nas
<JoseP1983> tambien me dejo el nautilus como biene de manera predeterminado y yo lo tenia con elementary
<cousteau> qué archivo .py?
<granjero> tenngo una consulta. tengo en un server una carpeta que pertenece al usuarioadmin:ungrupo. tengo un usuario que pertenece a ungrupo
<granjero> pero no puedo acceder a esa carpeta con el usuario que pertenece a ese grupo
<JoseP1983> cousteau... tienes alguna idea de que pued eser?
<cousteau> JoseP1983, no si no me dices qué archivo .py
<JoseP1983> cousteau... theme_bg_patcher2.py
<JoseP1983> cousteau... ese es
<cousteau> y la página web de donde te lo bajaste, claro
<granjero> hola, una pregunta alguien esta canchero con el comando "umask"
<granjero> ?
<TrueNhero> como elimino gnome sin afectar a xfce, o como desactivvo el manejo del escritorio por parte de nautilus
<cousteau> TrueNhero, creo que desinstalando ubuntu-desktop y haciendo autoremove (a lo mejor quedan dependencias instaladas); de todas formas en la pantalla de login puedes elegir con qué entorno inicias, y si lo quieres por defecto
<cousteau> granjero, te refieres al /etc/fstab?
<cousteau> JoseP1983, sin la página de donde te bajaste el script y las instrucciones que seguiste no puedo hacer nada
<granjero> cousteau, no, por lo que lei es un comando para que los usuarios escribar archivos con ciertos atributos
<cousteau> sólo con el nombre sólo puedo saber que está escrito en python y poco más
<JoseP1983> cousteau... voy man
<cousteau> granjero, a lo mejor googleando   man umask
<granjero> cousteau, ya lei el man de umask y  no lo termino de entender
<cousteau> porque en ubuntu me sale el manual pero para C, no para bash
<TrueNhero> cousteau: y para lo del manejo de escritorio por parte de nautilus como lo cambio a thunar
<cousteau> TrueNhero, me parece que si arrancas en XFCE usa thunar por defecto
<TrueNhero> cousteau: no, lo arranco pero inicia es nautilus
<george2002> TrueNhero: tienes compiz?
<Tarrasquero_> TrueNhero: edita aplicaciones predeterminadas
<cousteau> granjero, http://ss64.com/bash/umask.html -> parece que lo único que hace es tocar una variable de entorno para determinar con qué permisos se crean los archivos por defecto
<TrueNhero> tenia
<george2002> el icono de compiz inicia en xfce?
<JoseP1983> cousteau... http://paraisolinux.com/solucionar-el-problema-de-las-transparencias-en-los-paneles-de-ubuntu-10-04/
<granjero> cousteau, mi idea es que todos los usuarios escriban archivos con permisos de escritura y lectura para el usuario y para el grupo
<JoseP1983> cousteau... esa es la pagina man
<cousteau> JoseP1983, a ver...
<cousteau> granjero, para qué? siempre lo pueden cambiar con chmod
<cousteau> además, normalmente el grupo es el del usuario, así que nadie más tiene los mismos permisos
<cousteau> JoseP1983, bien, creo que ya sé lo que hace... básicamente, si quieres reestablecer los temas a como estaban antes, se me ocurre que puedes reinstalarlos
<granjero> no tienen bash los usuarios
<granjero> es para un server samba
<granjero> pero para cuando acceden desde fuera de la redlocal
<JoseP1983> cousteau... pero como puedo desintalar ese archivo
<granjero> que ahi entran por ssh
<JoseP1983> cousteau... o porque me daña el compiz
<cousteau> JoseP1983, ni idea...
<cousteau> el archivo no se "desinstala", es un script que modifica otros archivos
<JoseP1983> oks
<cousteau> prueba a ver si este comando lo pone todo como antes:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-themes-selected gnome-themes-ubuntu
<ao_> hola a todos
<ao_> algien me puede alludar en una duda que tengo
<ao_> ???
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro
<cousteau> ao_, plantéala y si alguien la sabe la contestará
<ao_> tengo una capturadora de video y no encuentro un sofware para poder utilizarla
<ao_> alguien sabe de alguno ?
<p0hkyo> Ola me podrian decir para que es el snort???
<[R00teR]> buenas
<[R00teR]> alguien me puede decir que demonios es el "deposito de contraseñas"
<george2002_> es para resguardar en un solo sitio todas las contraseñas que tengas de x cosas y abrirlas con un pass tu yo
<george2002_> "deposito"
<[R00teR]> y para cambiarla?
<[R00teR]> cual es el comando?
<[R00teR]> es que cada vez que inicio empathy me lo pide
<george2002_> esa se maneja con tu pass de user del sistema
<SyncStar> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/09/contrasena-deposito-claves-ubuntu.html
<SyncStar> Ahí dice cómo cambiarla.
<[R00teR]> ookkk
<[R00teR]> cambiado, muchisimas gracias
<SyncStar> :)
<[R00teR]> era una tonteria
<[R00teR]> pero vaya me tocaba las narices xD
<[R00teR]> una pregunta, sabeis algun programa para grabar videos del escritorio?
<p0hkyo> ola me podrian decir que tecnicas aprender para hackear actualmente?
<p0hkyo> ya que los manuales que tengo y que he leido al parecer estan abosoletos
<SyncStar> Para aprender a hackear la técnica más usada es usar google. :)
<[R00teR]> dudo que un hacker entre a preguntar algo asi nunca
<ao_> si
<ao_> [R00teR] yo e usado Xvidcap y funciona muy bien
<dexem> p0hkyo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_(programmer_subculture)
<p0hkyo> la cosa es que he ledio muchos manuales y actualmente se esta usando al parecer inyecciones , subir shell , rooter servers
<[R00teR]> lo voy a probar ao_
<[R00teR]> gracias
<p0hkyo> y los que he leido estan muy absoletos
<ao_> de nada
<p0hkyo> pero gracias x el link
<dexem> p0hkyo, si bueno, las inyecciones son mas cosas de los practicantes. Lo mejor es comenzar por ese link para saber bien bien de tema....
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<[R00teR]> ao_, al instalarlo me pide eliminar 2 paquetes
<[R00teR]> ffmpeg
<[R00teR]> libavcodec52 y libavutil50
<[R00teR]> luego no tendre problemas con codecs?
<[R00teR]> parece que sean importantes :S
<ao_> los e eliminado
<ao_> y no e tenido ningún problema
<ao_> permite grabar la pantalla o por zonas
<ao_> esta muy bien
<[R00teR]> vale
<[R00teR]> pues lo voy a instalar jejeje
<[R00teR]> gracias de nuevo
<ao_> [R00teR] si quieres puedes probar con este pero solo graba el escritorio http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php
<[R00teR]> gracias, prefiero el Xvidcap, pinta mejor :P
 * mama21mama 0/
<ao_> un saludo adios
<p0hkyo> ola que programa baja iconos para el ubuntu??
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> tengo 200 imagenes placas de autos y quiero ponerlas en una sola imagen de 10x20, hay un programa o script para hacer eso rapidamente
<erUSUL> seyacat: creo que imagemagick tiene algun comando para hacerlo ...
<erUSUL> seyacat: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/
<seyacat> gracias erUSUL
<p0hkyo> erUSUL  sabes de algun programa k baje e instale iconos
<erUSUL> habia unao que era gnome-art-manager o algo asi
<erUSUL> gnome-art
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo se llama el paquete que: intérprete de PHP?
<recorcholisss> interprete*
<javila> slt a tod@s.
<p0hkyo> hay algun traductor de ingles para ubuntu?
<seyacat> si tengo el path absoluto como hago para que me retorne solo el nombre del archivo en la consola?      comado /home/test.txt    >    test.txt
<erUSUL> seyacat: f=/home/test.txt ; echo ${f##*/}
<seyacat> el asunfo es que lo queria hacer dentro de un    find . -exec , hay como?
<erUSUL> seyacat: quieres que find te solo el nombre del archivo no el path completo? o que quieres hacer?
<seyacat> si lo que pasa queria usar el comando convert de image magick, entonces tengo   "convert input output"   pero si uso  "find . -exec conver {} {} \;" me rempalaza el archivo, y yo quiero que me haga eso a otro path
<seyacat> con el mismo nombre del archivo
<erUSUL> seyacat: -execdir sh -c "convert $1 /otro/path/${1##*/}" _ {} \;
<erUSUL> seyacat: o algo asi
<seyacat> si veo que execdir ejecuta dentro del directorio, ese me sirve bien :)
<seyacat> gracias :)
<sapiens__> que pena
<sapiens__> solo 3 desarrolladores en el proyecto Gimp?
<sapiens__> me parece que así Gimp 2.8 esta algo lejos xd
<cousteau> sapiens__, pues ya sabes...
<sapiens__> el código fuente echa pa' tras
<sapiens__> buf, mastodóntico como el de OOo
<p0hkyo> como instalo concky??
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install conky, y luego busca un conkyrc que esté chulo
<george2002> busca conky wizar despues para configurarlo fino
<p0hkyo> oigan tengo que descargarme el conky colors?
<Tarrasquero> p0hkyo: no
<Tarrasquero> o por lo menos si no quiers
<p0hkyo> x que ya lo instale pero no lo veo en ningun lado
<george2002> p0hkyo: con wizar lo puedes dejar asi y si eres coco hasta mejor http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-emma-watson0
<Tarrasquero> p0hkyo: alt+f2 conky -q
<george2002> p0hkyo: si instalas solo conky tienes que lanzarlo por terminal y confogurar a mano un archivo
<george2002> y es muy tedioso
<george2002> busca conky wizar
<dannyLopez> hola Tarrasquero
<p0hkyo> encontre una guia de conky k me parcecio genial visualmente es muy bueno conky , pero esta medio dificil para mi instalarla
<fosco_> p0hkyo, pues no lo uses
<fosco_> tienes alternativas parecidas muchas más sencillas
<fosco_> por ejemplo el screenlet sysmonitor
<p0hkyo> pero mira la guia esta buena http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/08/instalar-conky-colors-ubuntu.html
<fosco_> yo no necesito ver ninguna guia
<fosco_> solo te doy alternativas
<p0hkyo> ok
<leviatan> Hola no encuentro ninguna solucion en google para dar solucion a este error: winff:21936): http://pastebin.com/xGg9fpPY
<fosco_> leviatan, ahi solo aparecen advertencias, ningun error, el programa funciona?
<liquidquartz> saludos, no tengo conecion a internet  (ubuntu 10.10), conexion cableada, directa. En wifi, no tengo problemas (win solamente)
<liquidquartz> (espero, gracias(
<leviatan> solo se muestra la grafica pero no se ejecuta el convertidor
<leviatan> fosco
<fosco_> leviatan, quizá te falta algun programa
<fosco_> el winff solo es un frontend para los verdaderos programas que hacen la conversion
<fosco_> liquidquartz, no me queda claro que es lo que no te funciona
<leviatan> tengo ffmepg
<p0hkyo> oigan saben como arrglar la terminal para que quede con un tux y letras verdes
<Tarrasquero> p0hkyo: gnome-terminal?
<leviatan> fosco winff no me convierte los formatos de losw archivos
<fosco_> leviatan, utiliza ffmpeg, no es dificil
 * george2002 cree que alguien aqui esta muy pichon y no a googleado lo suficiente
<liquidquartz> fosco_: no tengo internet en mi pc con ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> normalmente boton derecho en la term y editar perfil o algo asi
<fosco_> liquidquartz, cual falla, la wifi? la cableada? ambas?
<leviatan> fosco, sin grafica usar ubuntu no se hace facil
<fosco_> leviatan, no tiene ningun misterio
<liquidquartz> fosco_: falla la cableada
<fosco_> generalmente es ffmpeg -i fichero_de entrada fichero_de_salida
<juanito_> si pero el .avi se ve mal hay otra extension mejor que el .avi ?
<leviatan> fosco, si pero hablemos siempre de aplicaciones que puedan ser usadas por todos , por ejemplo una secretaria por poner un  ejemplo
<fosco_> juanito_, la "extension" no tiene ninguna importancia, quizá quieres cambiar el codec
<fosco_> leviatan, bueno, el caso es q lo estás preguntando tú, no una secretaria
<fosco_> y no me parece q poner ffmpeg -i fichero1 fichero2 sea tan dificil
<leviatan> fosco, pero si linux es facil ubuntu lo debe ser mas ese es el camino o no?
<fosco_> no voy a entrar en eso
<fosco_> liquidquartz, ene general la red cableada no suele dar problemas, lo primero seria identificar el hardware q tienes
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i net te lo dirá
<liquidquartz> fosco_: voy al primer piso a ejecutar el comando
<cousteau> ffmpeg a secas se ve fatal, creo que hay que ajustar el bitrate para que sea aceptable
<cousteau> con mencoder creo que por defecto se ve mejor
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: me lees?
<liquidquartz> leviatan: la gracia esta en disfrutar la consla, que se haga entretenido, si no lo disfrutas, no puedes exprimir tu PC
<leviatan> fosco, usaria avidemus si por una vez por todas supiera hacerlo funcionar , porque mas que un conversor de videos parece un editor de videos nada facil de usar , al menos para mi
<cousteau> leviatan, es que es un editor de vídeo
<cousteau> creo que winff es más lo que tú quieres
<leviatan> cousteau, si pero no se ejecuta y no se a que se debe
<cousteau> ("win" que significa "ventana", funciona nativo en linux)
<cousteau> prueba a ejecutarlo desde línea de comands
<cousteau> prueba a buscar un manual de ffmpeg... supongo que habrá alguna opción para que use el mismo bitrate en la entrada que en la salida
<liquidquartz> fosco_: nvidia mcp67 ethernet rev 82
<leviatan> cousteau, busco una alternativa valida a windows y por eso evito usar programas de uso popular que requieran usar la consola , en estos tiempos usar la consola para ejecutar programas de este estilo me parece un retraso
<cousteau> leviatan, pues ejecuta winff desde consola, averigua por qué no funciona, y cuando lo arregles úsalo sin consola
<fosco_> liquidquartz, en principio ese modelo está soportado
<leviatan> cousteau, http://pastebin.com/xGg9fpPY
<fosco_> ejecuta ifconfig y mira que interfaces tienes
<fosco_> si tienes eth0 seguramente es q funciona bien
<cousteau> ahí sólo veo warnings, no veo ningún error propiamente dicho
<leviatan> cousteau, yo creo que es debido al tema especial que uso
<liquidquartz> leviatan: la consola tambien se usa en windows, se llama "power shell". No quiero obligafrte a usarla, como te digo, tienes que entretenerte con ella, hallarle el "gustillo ese", yo he visto a 3 o 4 secrtarias, empleados de oficina, montando filesystems, editando fstab, manejando init, todo en modo texto (no puedo hacer nada de eso, no soy inferior, simplemente no lo disfruto como ellos)
<liquidquartz> fosco_: gracias, veamos
<cousteau> los warnings sí... pero que no funcione es raro
<cousteau> cómo de especial es el tema?
<cousteau> leviatan, mira, a mí los dos últimos errores también me salen
<leviatan> cousteau, es un tema todo color oro
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: ?
<dannyLopez> recuerdas lo de los iconos de ayer
<Tarrasquero> jajaja no me digas...
<dannyLopez> cerre sesión y ahora que entre nuevamente, estan como root de nuevo
<dannyLopez> ToT
<cousteau> leviatan, has probado cambiando el theme? (no creo que sea por eso, de todas formas)
<leviatan> cousteau , no quiero cambiar el tema por si despues pierdo los efectos del puntero, ya me paso una vez
<cousteau> qué efectos?
<leviatan> efectos del puntero en 3D
<leviatan> cousteau
<cousteau> y cómo instalaste el tema? de gnome-look?
<leviatan> cousteau, ya iba integrado en o.s
<cousteau> ?
<george2002> ubuntu ultimste?
<george2002> ultimate?
<leviatan> que iba incluido en el sistema operativo
<leviatan> cousteau
<cousteau> en ubuntu? no veo ninguno color oro
<cousteau> otra posibilidad... has probado desactivando compiz?
<leviatan> cousteau, ubuntu ultimate edition,  probare a quitar el compiz
<liquidquartz> fosco_: eth0
<fosco_> liquidquartz, aparece?
<liquidquartz> leviatan: usas compiz?, "un amigo me dijo..." que compiz es inestable
<leviatan> cousteau , uso ademas el gestor de ventanas de emerald
<cousteau> hmm... no sé qué cosas raras tiene ubuntu ultimate, creo que todo inofensivo
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<liquidquartz> fosco_: aparecia eth0 y detalles de la conexion (un tanto largo)
<fosco_> liquidquartz, entonces tienes red cableada
<cousteau> leviatan, a lo mejor tiene que ver con emerald... prueba con metacity a ver
<liquidquartz> leviatan, es como las extensiones de firefox, desactivas un par y vuelves a tener todo estable (pero con muchas menos chucherias)
 * cousteau desactivó hace tiempo Compiz y ahora todo lo gráfico va mucho mejor
<juanito_> fosco_, que softw. de irc me recomendas, no me gusta el xchat .. cual esta mas actualizado ?
<fosco_> xchat tiene todo lo que se necesita para chatear
<liquidquartz> fosco_: paquetes rx 400 errores, 0 perdidos (etc.)
<dannyLopez> buenas como hago (si hay la posibilidad) de hacer un reset general a todo el SO?
<juanito_> esta actualizado hasta el 2008
<juanito_> el chatzilla que tal ?
<fosco_> juanito_, bien
<liquidquartz> tambien terngo problemas con compiz, ¿como lo desactivo mediante consola?, el menu no me responde
<juanito_> liquidquartz, reinicia
<leviatan> he cambiado a metacity y no se ejecuta la consola de winff al presionar convertir
<liquidquartz> juanito_: lo hago, bajo a la otra planta y digo que tal va todo
<fosco_> 30-May-2010 <- esta es la fecha de la ultima actualizacion de xchat, no se de donde has sacado lo del 2008
<juanito_> tengo el xchat gnome
<fosco_> ah, eso no es xchat
<fosco_> usa xchat
<juanito_> che aca dice xchat - gnome 0.26.1
<juanito_> 2004 - 2008
<dannyLopez> © 1998-2010 Peter Železný <zed@xchat.org>
<juanito_> vos a cual te referis ?
<fosco_> xchat
<fosco_> xchat-gnome es OTRO programa
<juanito_> XChat is a graphical IRC Client with a GTK+ GUI. It has a look and feel similar to AmIRC for the Amiga. Special features include the mIRC extension DCC RESUME and mIRC color, multiple server/channel windows, dialog windows, and a plugin API.
<juanito_> ese ?
<fosco_> xchat, sí
<juanito_> okas
<liquidquartz> hey, juanito, me mandaste un privado sobre "join #yarolinux", ¿no es spam eso?
<liquidquartz> yo no te pedi info sobre #yarolinux
<p0hkyo> oigan reinicie el pc y no e aparece conky wizard ? como lo ejecuto
<juanito_> andabamos debatiendo un tema
<leviatan> liquidquartz, he cambiado a metacity y no se ejecuta la consola de winff al presionar convertir aunque el reproductor de winff funciona bien
<m4v> juanito_: no mandes privados así, es mala educación y no queremos spam.
<juanito_> m4v, ok sorry
<dannyLopez> buenas como hago (si hay la posibilidad) de hacer un reset general a todo el SO? nadie me ayuda?
<liquidquartz> dannyLopez: reset le dicen al boton para booteo, he escuchado gente que "resetea windows" (formateando), me imagino, que te refieres a volver a como estaba todo recien instalado, sin themes, etc.
<dannyLopez> liquidquartz: si
<dzup2> dannyLopez: rm -rf $HOME/.gconf* y reinicia entorno grafico
<fosco_> dannyLopez, no hay un método general para hacer eso, depende de qué quieras hacer exactamente se pueden usar diferentes métodos
<dannyLopez> fosco_: quiero que el sistema me quede como cuando apenas lo instale
<dzup2> bueno, regresarias todo "normal" con lo anterioir, pero completmente como se instalo inicialmente no, pues ademas estaran las cosas que instalaste antes.
<fosco_> dannyLopez, reinstala
<dzup2> ...a menos que tubieras un respaldo de /etc inicial y ya nomas sobre,escribirias info, menos el archivo passwd y groups y creo que si podrias ;)
<fosco_> es lo más rápido
<liquidquartz> fosco_: ¿hay "puntos de restauracion"?, relativo a lo que dice dannyLopez
<liquidquartz> aja, respaldar etc
<liquidquartz> \etc, digo
<fosco_> liquidquartz, hay programas para hacer eso, pero por defecto no hay nada instalado que lo haga
<dzup2> ...y cuando es desktop menos
<cousteau> \etc??
<liquidquartz> cos\etc es un directorio
<george2002> sera /etc
<liquidquartz> problema con XFCE, no tengo barras ni iconos (es como usar fluxbox, pero solo con menu, sin taskbar)
<liquidquartz> george2002: solo tengo ubuntu en el primer piso, acá windows no permite usar ciertos caracteres, como el backslash
<george2002> liquidquartz: lo iconos los activas en configuracion del sistema que maneja xfce
<Natecv> guampa estas por ahi?,es para preguntarte algo rapido
<guampa> si espera que me estoy bajando sanguche
<Natecv> ok
<guampa> ahi ta
<guampa> podia escribir con una sola mano :P
<Natecv> xd
<guampa> decime
<Natecv> pues es sobre el manual 2 de wikiunix,ya sabes,es sobre una duda ya que te aporta un sistema operativo,para que lo pongas en la maquina virtual,y creo que hay que hacerlo
<Natecv> por que por ejemplo en la pagina 20 del 2 manual
<Natecv> dice pon en la terminal ls unix
<Natecv> y si no sale nada....
<liquidquartz> como decia, problema con XFCE, sin taskbar, sin iconos escritorio, solo menu boton derecho mouse
<guampa> Natecv: no se si te prepararan la imagen con alguna estructura de dirs o software aparte no los vas a tener en caso de instalar uno de cero
<leviatan> fosco en winff el proceso ffplay se queda zombi
<george2002> liquidquartz: borra los archivos que tienes en la carpeta oculta de xfce en tu home, para que se creen de nuevo
<liquidquartz> george2002: veamos
<Natecv> quieres decir que esos archivos solo los puedo tener descargando y instalando en la VM la imagen¿?
<guampa> Natecv: cual es el url del manual?
<liquidquartz> george2002: no tengo directorio ".xfce" en /home
<cousteau> liquidquartz, en _tu_ home, es decir, /home/tuusuario
<cousteau> también llamado $HOME o ~
<Natecv> 1. Descargar el archivo comprimido con la jerarquía de elementos de comprobación que,se encuentra en la portada del wiki y descomprimirlo en el directorio casa del usuario actual.
<Natecv> http://osl2.uca.es/wikiunix/index.php/P%C3%A1gina_principal
<liquidquartz> costeau, revisé ese directorio, hay un .Virtualbox, después .Xchat2, no hay .xfce
<fosco_> liquidquartz, puedes lanzar un terminal de alguna manera?
<liquidquartz> si, allá voy
<Natecv> http://osl.uca.es/wikiunix/archivos/Xubuntu.tar.gz
<guampa> Natecv: digo la parte donde te dice que hagas ls
<Natecv> esa ultima para la imagen
<Natecv> entonces es lo primero que te he daado
<leviatan> fosco, mas detalles sobre los errores que tengo con winff :http://pastebin.com/k0Fz901v
<george2002> a ver liquidquartz porque estamos perdidos con tu guia, tu tienes gnome?
<liquidquartz> george2002: tengo XFCE
<george2002> solo xfce?
<Natecv> pero se refiere al sistema operativo ese
<george2002> instalaste xubuntu?
<Natecv> que debe de venir con un archivo preparado o algo
<george2002> o otro
<fosco_> leviatan, este aprece ser el error importante -> x-terminal-emulator: error: Additional unexpected arguments found: ['&']
<liquidquartz> george2002: uso xfce, afterstep, windowmaker, lxde, muy poco Gnome
<fosco_> aunque sinceramente no se como solucionarlo
<liquidquartz> george2002: es ubuntu maverick meerkat con otros desktops
<george2002> probaste a reinstalar xfce?
<leviatan> fosco y eso que significa?
<george2002> miraste que no tengas correindo compiz en tu sesion de gnome u otros
<fosco_> le están pasando una "&" al terminal, supongo que para poner el proceso en segundo plano, pero por algun motivo no lo acepta
<Natecv> para los scripts de comprobacion se hace se otra forma
<liquidquartz> george, ¿alguna forma de matar compiz?, no he podido deaactivarlo por GUI en XFCE
<liquidquartz> he probado por el menú, solamente en XFCE y Gnome
<liquidquartz> ¿tendria que desactivar compiz en cada entorno?
<george2002> tienes para alt+f2?
<guampa> Natecv: si queres seguir la guia al pie de la letra probablemente lo mejor es que instales la imagen que dicen ahi, sino podes tratar de imitarla o no hacerla directamente
<george2002> liquidquartz: solo en gnome
<liquidquartz> voy a Gnome
<george2002> que es el entorno que predomina en tu instalacion
<Natecv> vale
<Natecv> yo pense en hacer lo que pudiera,habras visto tambien que la imagen parece no estar disponible
<leviatan> fosco he encontrado esta solucion relacionada con el problema pero no entiendo bien lo que indica hacer: WinFF no funciona después de la actualización lúcido.
<leviatan> Look in WinFF's edit > preferences > linux > set terminal options Buscar en WinFF es editar las preferencias>>> linux configurar las opciones de terminal
<leviatan> Change it from e to x, or vice versa. Cambio que desde el correo de x, o viceversa. Then try it again. A continuación, vuelva a intentarlo.
<fosco_> no uso winff, tienes esa opcion?
<Natecv> bueno guampa pues ya seguire haciendolo ,como lo he estado haciendo hasta ahora que tampoco está nada mal
<guampa> Natecv: si lo mejor es eso, no te preocupes por hacerlo todo igual y lo que no entiendas dejalo
<guampa> seguro
<guampa> ademas es bueno tratar de contrastar siempre mas de una guia/informacion/lo que sea
<guampa> asi que busca tambien otros materiales, si podes tratar en ingles vas a encontrar toneladas de cualquier cosa
<cousteau> leviatan, no uses traductores automáticos, ya ves lo mal que van
<cousteau> traducir "e" como "correo" tiene delito
<lizhi95> jajaja, e como correo? rayos q traducto es?
<leviatan> cousteau es el traductor automatico de google que se ofrece en los enunciados de las pagians
<fosco_> pero has hecho lo que pone ahi o no?
<lizhi95> jiji
<leviatan> fosco, aun no lo he entendido bien por culpa de la imprecision del traductor
<fosco_> simplemente dice que vayas a ese punto de menu y cambies la e por la x
<leviatan> fosco , ya esta claro no mire la pagina original confiaba mucho en el traductor
<liquidquartz> costeau, sigo sin taskbar en XFCE, intente desactivar compiz con restore --metacity
<fosco_> será metacity --replace
<dannyLopez> buenas, quiero actualizar un  paquete de subvercion y me aparece esto: svn: Fallo al añadir el archivo «src/web_clone/unc.database»: ya existe un archivo sin versión con el mismo nombre
<george2002> liquidquartz: en terminal escribes xfce4-panel
<lizhi95> ouo, esta vez qiero no rendirme y usar linux ya, pero comparti una carpeta, y desde una compu con windows entre y meti mis documentos, pero casi todas mis imagenes, algunas canciones y mushos archivos mas se dañaron, pero los habia movido, no copiado, asi q creo q ya los perdi :(... pero me pregunto, porq ocurrio eso? no es la unica vez, otras veces estando en linux copio grandes cantidades de datos a una memoria o disco externo y los archivos salen
<lizhi95> dañados. como lo puedo evitar? q hago mal?
<liquidquartz> george2002: ¿cerrando el terminal, pierdo el panel?
<liquidquartz> gracias
<dannyLopez> buenas, quiero actualizar un  paquete de subvercion y me aparece esto: svn: Fallo al añadir el archivo «src/web_clone/unc.database»: ya existe un archivo sin versión con el mismo nombre
<dannyLopez> nadie?
 * erUSUL no ha usado nunca subversion
<lizhi95> perdona dannyLopez, pero es q no entiendo bien thu duda, son nueva en esto :(
<leviatan> fosco, ok esa era la solucion a winff ahora funciona tras estar durante mucho tiempo buscado resolverlo
<fosco_> lizhi95, posiblemente apagaste alguno de los 2 sistemas antes de que la operacion de copia acabase
<fosco_> leviatan, me alegro
<leviatan> fosco, aunque no entiedo por que no viene con la configuracion correcta para que winff funcionara
<george2002> liquidquartz: ta dura la cuestion, pero te sale lo que buscas con eso?
<george2002> liquidquartz: aqui esta todo lo que tienes que conocer de xfce http://www.estrellateyarde.org/so/xfce
<lizhi95> gracias por contestar fosco_, pero no lo apague antes, segun yo siempre termina, y en el caso de los usb, cuando deja de parpadear el foqito los desmonto y thodo, pero si tengo las imagenes 1.jpg, 2.jpg y 3.jpg, la 1.jpg o la 2.jpg salen dañadas, y la foto se sigue viendo un poqito pero como si le faltara algun dato interno, q hace q se vea toda fea, en desorden y las canciones algunas se oyen en algunas partes asi como cuando hay interferencia
<liquidquartz> george2002: sip, tengo panel, gracias... ahora quiza tenga que ver un script para lanzarlo al inicio
<george2002> liquidquartz: /.config/autostart mira en el blog que te pase
<george2002> hay puedes colocar la orden y demas, pero se supone que con abrirlo una ves al reinicio tendria que estar de nuevo
<liquidquartz> veamos
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<dannyLopez> erAbuelo: me puedes ayudar con una duda:
<dannyLopez> quiero actualizar un  paquete de subvercion y me aparece esto: svn: Fallo al añadir el archivo «src/web_clone/unc.database»: ya existe un archivo sin versión con el mismo nombre
<erAbuelo> dannyLopez: no tengo ni idea, probaste a borrar ese archivo ?
<dannyLopez> no
<liquidquartz> no encuentro el archivo de configuracion del panel XFCE
<fosco_> liquidquartz, ese archivo no sirve para autoiniciar el panel
<fzeta> nas noches mi gente;)
<liquidquartz> fosco_: gracias, ¿Quiza el comando xfce4-iconbox ?
<liquidquartz> http://www.estrellateyarde.org/so/xfce
<fosco_> no entiendo lo q quieres hacer
<fosco_> para q un programa se ejecute al inicio de sesion debes usar el autostart
<fosco_> hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemos
<erUSUL> ciao
<liquidquartz> necesito correr el panel (taskbar), tengo que usar el terminal cada vez que entro a XFCE
<lizhi95> ou, porq se dañan mis archivos? o no son compatibles? no entiendo! :'(
<vladimirov> Hola
<vladimirov> Existe un programa como TOP pero para ver q procesos estan haciendo uso del discoduro?
<vladimirov> Join #ubuntu
<erUSUL> vladimirov: iotop
<totyko_> hola a todos
<vladimirov> Fantastico! Instalando...
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar a que me funcione la webcam en pigdin o empathy
<totyko_> para yahoo
<vladimirov> Maravilloso gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> vladimirov: no hay de que
<guampa> totyko_: hasta donde se pidgin soporta webcam solo para jabber/gmail, empathy tampoco menos para yahoo
<totyko_> guampa; no hay una alternativa para usar la cam en yahoo
<guampa> creo que una solucion nativa en linux no
<totyko_> guampa; ke solucion.?
<guampa> disculpa totyko_, no no creo que haya solucion
<totyko_> guampa; voy a probar gyachi
<guampa> totyko_: x nada
<totyko_> guampa; no funciona.?
<guampa> totyko_: ahi respondi arriba que hasta donde yo se no
<guampa> lizhi95: antes de desenchufar te aparece el cartel de que "puede desenchufar con seguridad" o algo asi?
<lizhi95> sis, deja de parpadear el foqito y me deja desmontar sin forzar
<guampa> con otro pendrive pasa lo mismo? los archivos se ven mal en otras pc tambien?
<erUSUL> lizhi95: has comprobado tu memoria ram?
<lizhi95> no, no se hacerlo
<erUSUL> lizhi95: grub trae memtest por defecto. dejalo corriendo una noche o unas cuantas horas
<lizhi95> es para ver q no este escribiendo  aun los archivos o algo asi?
<erUSUL> lizhi95: si tienes corrupcion de datos en sistema de ficheros y por red a lo mejor la memoria está mal
<erUSUL> lizhi95: no comprueba que la memoria no esté fisicamente mal
<lizhi95> ah, ya. oq, hoy en la noche lo dejo corriendo, porq si he visto la opcion q dice memtest en el grub, pero pues cuando tenia el os de m$ no me ocurria :(
<guampa> es raro que otras veces te haya pasado lo mismo con linux, no es normal que pase eso ni es x incompatibilidad, hay un error en tu instalacion o en la computadora
<guampa> si no fuera por lo de la red, yo pensaba que podia ser un problema especifico con el pendrive cosa que me sucedio una vez
<dannyLopez> dzup2: mira que metí el comando que me dijiste para reiniciar lo gráfico pero sigo con el mismo problema, cada ves que apago y prendo los iconos me cambian como si yo fuera root
<guampa> puede ser memoria, micro, mother o disco malos, o una instalacion de linux que no esta funcionando bien
<lizhi95> orita estoy en una netbook (uso el ubuntu netbook remix) pero antes habia usado el ubuntu desktop en mi computadora d escritorio y el fedora core en otra laptop q ya no tengo, pero siempre terminaba desinstalando linux por lo mismo, se q algo hago mal, pero segun yo sigo las insctrucciones y me sigue pasando, mmm.. algo q no estoy muy segura es del tamaño de la particion swap, pero en esta el ubuntu me la creo automaticamente
<dannyLopez> puedo instalar ubuntu netbook edition en un notebook?
<dannyLopez> o cual ubuntu requiere menos espacio en el disco?
<cousteau> ubuntu minimal, y luego instalas sólo lo que quieras (por ejemplo, puedes instalar gnome-core en vez de ubuntu-desktop)
<erUSUL> lizhi95: solo puedo decir que nunca me ha psado algo parecido ... ( excepto quizá algun fichero muy puntual que puede pasar a cualquiera)
<dannyLopez> cousteau: minimal esta en la pagina de canonical?
<erUSUL> !minimal
<kubot> Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<dannyLopez> !remix
<kubot> El facto !remix no existe.
<cousteau> a lo mejor no es muy buena idea instalar minimal si no se tiene algo de experiencia... no sé, la verdad
<cousteau> dannyLopez, "ubuntu netbook" no se llama "remix"
<cousteau> se llamaba "ubuntu netbook remix", ahora sólo "ubuntu netbook edition"
<dannyLopez> eso te iba a decir ya que es una instalación alternativa no me atrevo a instalarla
<dannyLopez> pero existe un ubuntu remix no es verdad? o estoy equivocado
<dannyLopez> gracias
 * alexneb se despide.... chauuuuu
<lizhi95> tienes toda la razon, ahora es solo ubuntu netbook edition
<lizhi95> ya investigare q hago mal, por ahora es hora de tomar la siesta
<dannyLopez> cousteau: entonces si puedo instalar el netbook en mi notebook? (para que quede mas rapido)
<cousteau> dannyLopez, yo lo probé y más rápido no es...
<cousteau> Lubuntu sí que es rápido
<file_not_found> hola
<cousteau> (al menos el ubuntu netbook de karmic, no sé qué tal irá ahora)
<file_not_found> tengo problemas de sonido con unos auriculares tecno friend
<file_not_found> en ubuntu
<file_not_found> no se si es el conector delantero de la placa o una configuracion de ubuntu
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> a alguien le paso?
<ivaj> ola a todos
<spawnalex> hola a todos
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<spawnalex> hola a todos
<spawnalex> alguien que me pueda dar una mano con squid shorewall dansguardian
<spawnalex> hola esta alguien en linea
<erUSUL> si; pero al parecer nadie conoce squid shorewall dansguardian a fondo ...
<fzeta> spawnalex: pregunta no tengas miedo, alguien la vera y te podrá echar una mano... pero se más especifico en tú pregunta y a lo mejor...
<maximiliano> necesito ayuda para configurar un router :S
<maximiliano> como instalo los driver en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> maximiliano: un router no tiene drivers
<maximiliano> la caja en donde venia, viene con un cd pequeño de instalación...
<mimecar> será otra cosa, un router no tiene drivers
<mimecar> se configuran con un interfaz web
<spawnalex> ok gracias, tengo dos conecciones a internet que entran a un servidor linux pero solo una de las conecciones
<maximiliano> en todo caso al parecer no me solucionó el problema de la señal, ya que ahora si bien tengo internet, pero muy baja e inestable...
<spawnalex> debe compartir el internet y por la otra debe salir el apache2
<maximiliano> entonces por eso pensaba que quizás la configuración del equipo no fue la correcta
<spawnalex> como puedo hacer eso
<maximiliano> mimecar, y eso de la configuración en interfaz web es igual para todos o depende del router?
<mimecar> maximiliano: algunos drivers wifi tienen menos señal si funcionan a la máxima velocidad
<mimecar> por dentro es diferente
<juanito1> saben si el lion solo va a funcionar en imacs y macbooks o en cualquier pc ?
<mimecar> lion?
<juanito1> lion osx
<mimecar> no se lo que es eso
<juanito1> el new sof. de apple
<juanito1> :C
<juanito1> !apple
<mimecar> ¿eso está relacionado con ubuntu?
<kubot> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<juanito1> quiero tener 3 particiones, guindows , ubuntu y lion
<mimecar> windows usa 1/2, ubuntu necesita 3....
<juanito1> se
<woLFin> juanito1 tenes a la escucha el puerto 5000
<juanito1> eh ?
<woLFin> instalate un buen firewall, cualquiera podria entrar a tu pc...
<corina> hola alguien me puede dar una mano con nautilus scripts¿
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<corina> quiero ponerle un icono a la opcion del menu contextual
<corina> a que canal??ç
<mimecar> me refiero a que hagas la pregunta directamente
<mimecar> si alguien sabe la respuesta, contestará
<corina> ya le hice
<voyager1> buemas a todos, buenas mimecar
<mimecar> hola voyager1
<voyager1> feliz 2011
<voyager1> con unos dias de retardo
<alienware> hola alguien sabe cual es la ultima ediccion de kubuntu
<alienware> ???
<mimecar> la 10.10
<maximiliano> alguien que me ayude a configurar un router
<omikron4> que le pasa a tu router maximiliano?
<maximiliano> sucede que  lo "instalé ", es decir conecté el modem de la compañía al router, procurando de esta manera resolver el problema de la conexión
<maximiliano> específicamente de la recepción de la señal, ya que para mi notebook, llega casi el 20% y super inestable, entonces pensé que un router sería la solución pero al parecer
<omikron4> maximiliano: has de poner la configuradcion de tu isp
<omikron4> busca en google la que corresponde a tu ISP si es jazztel o telefonica... si no pones los parametros de tu compañia proveedora de red... no te sirve un router
<omikron4> diferente al que te dieron ellos maximiliano
<poncho> buenas tardes
<omikron4> buenas noches ponche
<poncho> tengo pocos dias que descargue ubuntu
<omikron4> digo poncho
<poncho> casi no se de esto
<poncho> pero quiero aprender
<poncho> veo que este es un chat
<omikron4> preguntando se llega a roma poncho
<TrueNhero> como leo un cd multisesion
<poncho> y algo empece a leer acercade poder iniciar conversaciones
<maximiliano> y como hago eso omikron4
<poncho> si eso acabo de leer
<omikron4> TrueNhero: no se lo que es un cd multisesion
<omikron4> pregunta tus dudas maximiliano
<TrueNhero> omikron4: CReo que es un cd grabado varias veces
<TrueNhero> de hecho es
<omikron4> porqeu creo que ya estas iniciando convesaciones maximiliano
<poncho> como puedo ver a otros usuarios???
<omikron4> o sea un cd- rw TrueNhero
<omikron4> pues no tengo ni idea... ya no uso antiguallas
<maximiliano> aver, mira no entiendo cuando te refieres a colocar configuraciones del isp
<TrueNhero> si algunos omikron4, aunque los -r pueden serlo tambien
<omikron4> maximiliano: en la configuracion del router,, y no tiene que ver qeu sea ubuntu o windows.. si es diferente a tu proveedor de servicios debes colocarle los dns que corresponden a tu proveedor de servicios
<maximiliano> y como hago eso omikron4, si por ejemplo el cd de instalción no me corre en ubuntu?
<maximiliano> tu dices meterme al router?
<omikron4> TrueNhero: lo siento en eso no puedo ayudarte,, yo soy de usb, aunque reconozco qwue algunos fallan mas que una escopeta de feria
<omikron4> maximiliano: pos va a ser qeu no, a no ser que sea informativo con html o pdf el archivo de texto que te indicara, la instaacion
<omikron4> claro, maximiliano debes configurar el router que sea ajeno a la compañia que has contratado los servicios
<Souchiro> holas
<Souchiro> se me daño la lista de fuentes, alguien sabe como repararla?
<Souchiro> la de sourses.list
<erUSUL> !sources
<kubot> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<erUSUL> Souchiro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<omikron4> Souchiro: te da archivos rotos?
<Souchiro> nas erusul. cuanto tiem sin leerte xD
<Souchiro> si
<erUSUL> Souchiro: buenas
<omikron4> debes abrir el synaptic
<omikron4> y en el menu configuracion
<omikron4> filtro
<Souchiro> de hecho nisiquiera me muestra que programas bajar en el software de ubuntu v.v
<omikron4> rotos
<omikron4> y en editar... aplicar cambios marcados
<omikron4> o marked changes
<omikron4> tambien puedes poner een el terminal Souchiro, sudo apt-get -f
<omikron4> o -f install es que ya no redcuerdo... jeje, es la edad
<Souchiro> E: Línea 54 mal formada en lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)
<Souchiro> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<Souchiro> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<Souchiro> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Souchiro> cual hago tonx?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: habre el archivo y mira como es la linea 54
<Souchiro> como lo habro? xD
<erUSUL> Souchiro: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<omikron4> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Souchiro> ia me olvide de como usar ubuntu >_<
<omikron4> jo,, me has pillado,,,jajajajaj
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Souchiro> no he tenido maquina ni net en mucho tiempo ahora ia tengo net, pero pc  mia mia noip
<Souchiro> cual es la diferencia de sudo a gksudo?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: como es la linea 54
<Souchiro> deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner
<erUSUL> seguro?
<Souchiro> si ese es
<omikron4> thx for the information, erUSUL- I'll practice so on
<erUSUL> porque a esa linea no le pasa nada ... y la anterior y la siguiente
<Souchiro> asi esta mi linea....
<Souchiro> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/C3uTpHR3
<Souchiro> jeje gracias omikron por intentar ayudarme :D
<omikron4> claro qeu essta mal la linea 54
<omikron4> lucid no existe
<omikron4> es ubuntu lucid.. y ya he visto que la tienes antes
<Souchiro> si
<omikron4> en la linea 45
<omikron4> es ubuntu lucid partner
<omikron4> no lucid partner
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 434.0MB, 30.7% free] disk[Total: 36.9GB, 78.7% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<omikron4> Souchiro: las porno las veo en el plus los viernes... eso que es?
<omikron4> que tiene que ver eso con el sources.list
<kate_> hola
<Souchiro> eso es la info de mi sistema con datos de hd, ram etc
<omikron4> Souchiro: parece qeu no me entendiste en el tema anterior
<Souchiro> distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04]
<kate_> me pueden decir si hay alguna equivalencia de nuendo para ubuntu?
<omikron4> tienes la linea 54 que debes borrarla
<omikron4> capichi?
<Souchiro> ya lo hice, agracias xD
<Souchiro> gracias *
<Souchiro> The file '/home/------/Escritorio/JDownloader/JDownloader.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Souchiro> -.- no me deja correr el jdownloader
<curiousx> lo estas ejecutando con java ?
<Souchiro> si
<Souchiro> asi lo ejecutaba en el 9.04
<curiousx> creo que era algo de ---> java -jar... puede ser ?
<Souchiro> si
<omikron4> Souchiro: debes darle permisos a jdownloader
<Souchiro> Jd----.Jar
<Souchiro> emmm... como?
<curiousx> segun el error es lo que dice omikron4
<omikron4> de lo contrario no es ejecutable, por que seguramente no lo has descargado como toca
<omikron4> nautilus
<Souchiro> pues lo baje como lo usaba en 9.04
<omikron4> boton derecho sobre jdownloader
<omikron4> y permisos
<omikron4> permitir ejecutar dcomo aplicacion
<xangua> Souchiro: porque no mejor agregas el ppa de jdownloader¿
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<omikron4> pero ya no se baja asi.. Souchiro, mi madre lavaba a mano... pero ya no se hace asi
<maximiliano> omikron4, la forma de entrar al router es particular para cada uno?
<Souchiro> ya lo eche a andar, solo tenia que palomear el recuadro donde decia usar como programa
<omikron4> maximiliano: cada proveedor tiene una entrada... por ejemplo.. http://192.168.1.11
<Souchiro> jeje gracias  :D
<omikron4> otros 192.168.0.1
<Souchiro> nas xangua tanto time sin leerte :D
<omikron4> depende la entrada... ve probando... pero lo mejor es ver las instrucciones de tu router, maximiliano
<maximiliano> omikron4, así entonces debería entrar al router y cambiar la configuración
<curiousx> con esto podes saber la ip del gateway ---> ip route | awk '/default/{print $3}'
<omikron4> claro, maximiliano, pero tienes que ver las instrucciones, porque algunos tienen contraseña, otros se deja el usuario y la contrseña en blanco
<Souchiro> xangua que era eso de PPA?
<xangua> un repositorio, te mantiene actualizado el jdownloader
<omikron4> si no tienes la contrseña enterate quien era el proveedeor de ese router y rezale a san google para que este la forma de entrar y configurar
<Souchiro> pero se actualiza cada vez que inicio el jdownloader
<Souchiro> me dice si deseo isntalar actualizaciones
<Souchiro> es es?
<xangua> aaah.... se actualiza como los demas programas de ubuntu que instalas de los repositorios
<omikron4> Souchiro: , creo que jdownloader tiene ajustes o configuracion
<omikron4> instala las actualizaciones Souchiro
<Souchiro> jeje si, sale ese recuadro del jdownloader mas no de ubuntu para actualizar xD
<omikron4> porque sera la unica forma de funcionar porque solo te puso el instalador.. Souchiro
<Souchiro> de hecho ahorita solito lo esta actualizando ahroa que lo toy usando xD
<omikron4> y luego lo tendras en aplicaciones internet jdownloader,,, sin solemnidades de java jar ni nada por el estilo Souchiro
<Souchiro> no omikron4 . baje el .zip de la pagina oficial
<omikron4> Souchiro: el zip de la pgina oficcial es un instalador
<Souchiro> no el .sh
<Souchiro> emm nop.
<omikron4> si no actualizas no funciona, Souchiro
<Souchiro> pero me funciona este mismo si quiero llevarlo en una memoria tanto en win como linux
<hasee> hola necesito ayuda
<Souchiro> emmm, se esta actualizando solo xD
<omikron4> piensa lo que quieras... tu sabes que eres el que pregunto
<hasee> alguien sabe de redes, firewall??
<omikron4> es de ubuntu hasee?
<hasee> si
<Souchiro> gracias omikron4 . es que la cosa era que iniciara el jdownloader.
<omikron4> pues creo que ya esta incluido el firewall hasee
<Souchiro> :)
<hasee> omikron como puedo compartir internet desde un netbook con firestarter, me conecto por modem 3g
<hasee> omikron me refiero compartirlo via wifi
<omikron4> pues lo siento... meti la pata... no tengo ni idea
<hasee> omikron4 es a mi?
<omikron4> se puede compartir el firewall hasee'
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> 3G?
<hasee> si
<hasee> ya trate pero no comparte
<Souchiro> el modem debe de traerlo
<omikron4> pues no tenia ni idea... crei que era el escudo personal de cada pc
<Souchiro> debe tener esa opcion
<Souchiro> mas bien, esa funcion de compartirlo
<hasee> omikron4 segui este post
<hasee> http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<hasee> pero desde netook no comparte por wifi
<hasee> que puede ser??
<omikron4> sera porque nundca me preocupe del firewall :(
<Souchiro> ahhh quieres que tu comaprtas conexion a otras maquinas usnaod tu lap como router
<Souchiro> ?
<hasee> exacto
<Souchiro> haber... esa opcion la vi ayer creo xD
<hasee> Souchiro en mi pc de escritorio segui estas instrucciones http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<hasee> y funciono perfecto
<hasee> pero en mi netbook no quiere y no se porque
<Souchiro> pero era conectar el ethernet en una lap y usarla como router
<hasee> no
<omikron4> pero yo veo ahi mas que un firewall una red local
<hasee> tengo 3g en la lap y la quiero compartir por wifi (ad hoc)
<omikron4> con un server y las redes locales que quieras conectarse
<Souchiro> si te entendi, pero decia que vi algo similar ayer
<Souchiro> como compartias wifi desde tu pc? con targeta inalambrica?
<omikron4> tendras que conectarte a la red server
<Souchiro> a lo mejor la targeta de tu lap no puede hacerlo
<hasee> no, en el pc tenia 3g, lo compartia por LAN que iba a un router wifi, y por ahi salia a los otros laps
<omikron4> no tienes wifi, hasee?
<hasee> ahora nop
<hasee> solo 3g
<omikron4> y si tienes 3g para que compartir con otro pc?
<hasee> porque hay mas pc en mi casa y otros me piden internet y no se los puedo pasar
<omikron4> es que el 3g de por si ya es un router
<curiousx> hasee 3g no son 3 gigas de velosidad a internet eso quiere decir 3º generacion. Es como un nombre comercial para que la gente crea que son 3 gb de velosidad cuando en realidad si llegan a 256 kbytes es mucho
<omikron4> ah... yo conectaba mi pc a la red d emi telefono
<hasee> curiousx gracias ya lo sabia jejejej pero ese no es elproblem
<omikron4> hay un post por ahi
<curiousx> =P perdon crei que no lo sabias xD
<omikron4> no,,, espera... conectaba mi telefono a la red del pc
<hasee> curiousx ;)
<omikron4> es decir.. lo contrario de lo normal
<hasee> omikron4 con este post funciona perfecto http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<hasee> pero en mi netbook no
<hasee> no se porque
<curiousx> la verdad nunca use un modem de esos pero si tengo un primo que tiene uno pero yo nunca use uno en Linux no se como ayudarte pero hay una distro que se llama "BrasilFW" que convierte tu PC en un router
<omikron4> pero vamos a ver.. quieres conectar tu pc al telefono o el telefono a tu pc.. hasee?
<hasee> el telefono ya lo tengo conectado a internet y funca perfecto
<hasee> el problema es compartirlo por wifi (internet)
<omikron4> entonces quieres conectar tu pc al telefono
<hasee> ya lo hice omikron4
<omikron4> has probado por bluetooth? blutuz?
<curiousx> una pregunta ese modem transmite señal wifi ?
<Souchiro> ni iop no se como
<hasee> curiousx nop
<hasee> omikron4 ya probe por bluetooth pero no me deja conectar mas de un pc (cel)
<omikron4> pero en el telefono puedes añadir dispositivos, no?
<hasee> omikron4 aun asi no puedo conectar mas de uno
<omikron4> o solo te deja una conexion por dispositivo
<hasee> si
<hasee> solo una
<hasee> es un sony ericsson j105 naite
<curiousx> hasee: no todas las placas wifi pueden transmitir señal solo hay unas que bienen con doble antena desmontables que pueden resibir y emitir señal no se si tengas una de esas
<omikron4>  pues nada zapatero lo arreglara porque yo no tengo ni p idea
<hasee> :(
<hasee> voy a probar con una antena que tengo usb
<hasee> ojala funcione
<hasee> pruebo y les cuento
<hasee> graciaas
<aleiex> ooigan, compré una carcasa para volver externo mi dd
<aleiex> pero ubuntu no lo detecta
<aleiex> que estoy haciendo mal?
<omikron4> conectaste la carcasa al disco?
<aleiex> sip
<aleiex> es que me da miedo que dice compatible con windows xp y no se que mas
<omikron4> se alimenta a traves de usb?
<aleiex> será que jala?
<omikron4> si esta b ien conectado ubuntu debe reconocerlo como un dispositivo de almacenamiento
<omikron4> como cuando metes un usb
<aleiex> si
<aleiex> enciende el led de conexion
<aleiex> pero simplemente no lo detectaç
<aleiex> ni con la utilidad de dd
<aleiex> no aparece
<omikron4> mira con el gparted aleiex
<aleiex> ok
<omikron4> igual tiene la particion con el triangulo y la señal de admiracion en negro como que no la puede leer
<omikron4> por ser desconocida
<[R00teR]> buenas, alguien puede decirme como instalar w32codecs en maverick?
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-11
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> agregas el repositorio de medibuntu & sudo apt-get install w32codecs, si es que asi se llama el paquete; aunque para que lo necesitas si con gstremer basta y sobre¿¿
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<omikron4> [R00teR], administrador sistema gestor de paquetes synaptic... y en la busqueda w32
<omikron4> y con eso marcas los w32 codecs
<[R00teR]> gracias xangua a la primera ;)
<omikron4> perdon [R00teR] es administracion, sistema, gestor de paquetes synaptic... en el criterio de busqueda pon w32
<[R00teR]> omikron4, ya busque pero no salian
<[R00teR]> habia que añadir el repositorio que dijo xangua
<[R00teR]> gracias de todos modos
<[R00teR]> ah no lei la pregunta xangua
<[R00teR]> pues resulta que al hacer videollamada con empathy me dice todo el tiempo que no se ha podido establecer negociación con los codecs entre los mios y los del otro
<[R00teR]> y no se si es que me faltan codecs de w
<[R00teR]> o porque puede ser...pero por probar
<omikron4> bueno, friends, me voy al sobre que estoy que me duermo encima y tengo una hemorragia de sueño... chaus
<[R00teR]> que descanses omikron4
<aleiex>  no lo detecta ni el gparted
<dela> buenas noches
<dela> hay alguien por aqui?
<m4v> !pregunta dela
<kubot> dela: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dela> pues soy novato empeze hace poco con ubuntu y estoy como estancado, yo quiero seguir aprendiendo mas cosas pero nose por donde seguir
<dela> me gustaria que alguien me guiara o algo
<EGCdigital> claro
<EGCdigital> estamos para ayudarte.
<neol3x> Quien quieres ganarse 5 $
<neol3x> manda mp ineteresados
<fosco_> !ot | neol3x
<kubot> neol3x: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<fosco_> dela: si nos dices q quieres saber quizá podamos ayudarte
<dela> me gustaria aprender sobre seguridad o sobre redes que es mi punto debil
<fosco_> dela: son temas muy amplios
<fosco_> si buscas algo general te recomiendo www.guia-ubuntu.org
<TTNK> dela: dale al man ssh    man iptables   de entrada
<dela> yo creo que esa guia web se me queda pequeña
<fosco_> dela: si buscas algo más concreto preguntalo
<fosco_> pues nada :)
<neol3x> hola alguien me puede ayudar con esto
<neol3x> http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/source.html
<neol3x> en el tirulo libmatroska and libebml
<neol3x> sera posible hacerlo en mi home y n oen root
<Gargadon> neol3x: hacer que cosa?
<neol3x> compilar
<Gargadon> neol3x: y no puedes instalarlo de los repositorios?
<neol3x> quiero compilar pero leeo esto en el titulo http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/source.html
<neol3x> intalarlo en un hosting
<neol3x> oasea tengo que compilarlo
<neol3x> no es que digamos estoy en mi pc
<neol3x> sol otengo acceso SSH
<aleiex> hola
<aleiex> mi computadora no detecta el disco duro, le compré una carcasa de dd externo y ya bootea. Alguna idea de por que no entra?
<fosco_> aleiex: estas en ubuntu ahora?
<aleiex> fosco_ si pero en otra computadora
<aleiex> osea sel3eccione en la opcion de arranque disco duro usb y entra
<aleiex> pero no entra cuando está copnectado directamente a la laptop
<aleiex> alguna idea?
<aleiex> fosco_ ?
<fosco_> puedes arrancar con el disco de instalacion?
<aleiex> fosco_ si, puedo bootear con disco de instalacion
<aleiex> y sacando el propio discoduro de manera externa
<fosco_> pues arranca con el disco de instalacion y el externo puesto
<fosco_> desde alli abres un terminal y ejecytas sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> así verás si detecta el disco o no
<sicasc> Saludos Colegas!
<sicasc> Cuando instale el ubuntu 10.10, todo andaba bien y el compiz funcionaba. Luego cuando actualice no me quiere funcionar el Compliz, ni efectos y menciona q falta el Opengl
<sicasc> saben algo al respecto?
<aleiex> CUAL ES EL CANAL PARA CHARLAS GENERAL?
<aleiex> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a tod@s l@s usuari@s de los canales del IRC
<marcelo> hola
<Souchiro> bye bye
 * george2002 is listening to Guapa by Diego Torres on Promo Only Pop Latin June [Amarok]
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe de  linux-gate.so.1 , como instalo esa dependencia?
<TrueNhero> que es libpcap.so.0.8 => /usr/lib32/libpcap.so.0.8 (0xf772a000)?
<Maxeetohhhh> buenas ?
<canros> Hola chicos
<canros> ¿Alguien usa NetBeans?
<canros> Tengo una duda...
<canros> ¿Existe mapa de teclado segun el idioma en NetBeans?
<ChamanGT> Alguien por aquí usa thunderbird?
<[Maxeetoh]> nope
<ChamanGT> ayer lo actualice y ahora cada vez que ejecuto thunderbird satura la RAM y luego la swap
<ChamanGT> no se si a alguien mas le pasa o se arruino la BD...
<mama21mama> ChamanGT, yo lo uso
<ChamanGT> mama21mama, y no has tenido problemas
<mama21mama> bajate el thunderbird de la web oficial y lo pones en /opt/thunderbird
<ChamanGT> bueno se me olvidaba uso ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mama21mama> luego hace un lanzador y chau problemas
<ChamanGT> mama21mama, hmmm nop, porque si es un bug hay que reportarlo....
<mama21mama> sudo ubuntubug thunderbird
<mama21mama> mientras espera la solucion magica puedes usar el thunderbird bajado como dije.
<jhon_sc> Hola!
<jhon_sc> Un saludo a todos! alguno de uds, trabaja con opencv?
<ChamanGT> mama21mama, bueno lo reportaré aunque no se si sea bug...
<c0dek> Hola, ¡Saludos!
<c0dek> ¿Alguien disponible para ayudarme?
<DirtySanchez> alguien aqui me puede ayudar a configurar mi tarjeta de audio?
<DirtySanchez> no tengo sonido =(
<EGCdigital> impotencia?
<EGCdigital> que placa es?
<DirtySanchez> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar mi tarjeta de sonido? es una ct4790
<juan_> alguien que me diga un programa par hacer dvds en ubuntu
<mollo84> juan_ devebe anda muy bien
<juan_> gracias
<juan_> devebe
<juan_> lo probare
<Gargadon> *devede
<juan_> ahora si encuentro
<juan_> ya esta instalado gracias por todo adiosssssss
<mama21mama> devede es lo mas.
<mollo84> si es muy buen soft para dvd
<lizhi95> saludoo! pues como es mi costumbre, tengo una duda :(... aqella vez q instale mi actual ubuntu netbook, lo hice desde memoria usb, y no se si esa sea la razon, pero cada vez q conecto una memoria usb no me la monta automaticamente, como lo puedo configurar para q si lo haga?
<xangua> en las preferencias de nautilus lizhi95
<lizhi95> ya entre a las preferencias de nautilus, pero no lo encuentro, es un complemento q tendria q agregar?
<xangua> preferencias>soporte
<xangua> aunque parece que eso solo hace alusión a los discos :S
<lizhi95> sis, no viene ninguna opcion usb
<lizhi95> en alguna pagina encontre q instalando el autods5 podria lograr q me montara automaticamente las memorias, pero no funciono, orita esta instalado y aun asi no
<lizhi95> entonces, alguien le ha pasado o sabe como hacer q ubuntu netbook edition monte automaticamente las memorias usb?
<lizhi95> ouo ya por fin, problema corregido, bueno no se ve bonito pero corregido, jiji
<lizhi95> el problema era una linea en el fstab q hacia conflicto, la de /dev/sdb1 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<lizhi95> pero la puse como comentario y ya me monta la memoria :p
<alexneb> dzup, reeeee
<alexneb> ^^
<t0ken_> quien usa emeral en ubuntu 10.10
<alexneb> t0ken_, nos dias
<t0ken_>  no puedo usarlo
<alexneb> t0ken_,  yo no lo uso ... sorry
<t0ken_> buenos dias alezneb
<t0ken_> ok
<alexneb> :)
<t0ken_> solo pregunto por que segun ese paquete ya iva a desaparecer
<alexneb> t0ken_,  pero expon tu dud Y SEGURO TE DAN SOPORTE
<alexneb> perdon mayusculas
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> t0ken_,  pues la verda no tengo ni idea... a mi me gusta retocar cada cosa poco a poco ^^
<t0ken_> igual yo
<t0ken_>  yo uso metacity
<alexneb> t0ken_, pues entonces cual es tu dilema con emerald?
<t0ken_> por que lo descarge y no hecha andar
<rk> cada vez que instalo o desinstalo algo, apt-get me da los siguientes errores http://pastebin.com/66a5kckb
<rk> instala o desinstala bien, pero siempre aparecen esos errores :S
<rk> abro los archivos que aparecen pero no se porque son los errores
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, reee
<alexneb> XDD
<Tarrasquero> hola alexneb llevo tiempo sin verte o me equivoco?
<alexneb> siii
<Tarrasquero> "verte"
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  felices fiestas
<Tarrasquero> sera mejor leerte
<Tarrasquero> =mente
<Tarrasquero> como te va?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, mejor privi que nos echan a bronca por inhundar el canal ^^
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> bueno, estaras por aqui no'
<Tarrasquero> ?¿
<alexneb> Tiffon, nas
<Tiffon> nas
<alexneb> Tiffon, ^^ feliz año compay
<Tiffon> igualmente, que se os concedan todos vuestros deseos
<alexneb> Tiffon,  te deseo paz ... amor... nahh es mentra... te deseo orgias... polvos de impresion.. que te toque la loteria y que curres la mitad y ganes el triple...
<alexneb> XDD
<Tiffon> xD
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<alexneb> javila,  reeee
<javila> buenassss alexneb
<alexneb> javila, Pv puedes?
<javila> sip
<vladimirov> Wenas
<vladimirov> Amaneci con problemas de arranque en mi maquina
<alexneb> vladimirov,  que te paso?
<vladimirov> I/o error dev sda logical sector 255
<alexneb> vladimirov, tienes el disco duro jodido
<vladimirov> Eventualmente despues de esperar un rato ubuntu carga
<alexneb> vladimirov,  haz copia y reinstala
<alexneb> vladimirov,  es mi consejo
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: usa hddregenerator
<vladimirov> Al parecer son algunos sectores defectuosos
<Tarrasquero> con ese si los errores son logicos los arregla
<Tarrasquero> si son fisicos pues no
<vladimirov> Mmm
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: un problemilla es de win2 exclusivo
<Tarrasquero> asi que...
<vladimirov> Lo puedo usar con el so levantado? O debo hacerlo desde un livecd?
<Tarrasquero> livecd
<Tarrasquero> liveusb
<Tarrasquero> pera y te paso un link
<vladimirov> Ok,
<Tarrasquero> http://rapidshare.com/files/353531872/Hdd_Regenerator_1.71.tar
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: plowdown http://rapidshare.com/files/353531872/Hdd_Regenerator_1.71.tar
<vladimirov> Hay algo q pueda intentar desde un live cd?
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: descargalo esta en formato .exe :( y despues fabricate o bien el livecd o liveusb bajo win2
<Tarrasquero> mira mejor baja hirens boot cd
<Tarrasquero> esta incluido el regenerator
<Tarrasquero> lo quemas y buscas en utilidades de hdd
<Tarrasquero> ese es booteado
<vladimirov> Mmm
<vladimirov> Ok, no tengo otra pc para hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: hirensbootcd es un livecd de utilidades de rescate
<vladimirov> Estoy arrancando un livecd de ubunstudio
<Tarrasquero> bajalo desde un livecd de ubuntu y hay mismo lo quemas
<vladimirov> Para poder bajar hiren
<vladimirov> Eso
<vladimirov> Les voy contando
<Tarrasquero> ok suerte
<vladimirov> Ya les conte q el ubuntu instalado carga
<vladimirov> Pero q no muestra los borde de las ventanas
<vladimirov> Ni todos los escritorios q tenia antes
<vladimirov> ?
<vladimirov> Chicos?
<erUSUL> vladimirov: tienes habilitados los efectos de escritorio?
<erUSUL> aka compiz
<vladimirov> Alguien alli?
<erUSUL> vladimirov: tienes habilitados los efectos de escritorio?
<erUSUL> aka compiz
<vladimirov> No, no q yo sepa
<vladimirov> No, estoy en normal
<erUSUL> vladimirov: haz « alt + f2 » funciona? si es asi pon « metacity --replace »
<vladimirov> Ok, vamos mejorando
<vladimirov> Si funciona
<erUSUL> vladimirov: tienes ventanas?
<vladimirov> intente colocar efectos normales y se puso a buscar controladores
<vladimirov> Dijo q no pudo pero ya puedo cerrar ventanas
<erUSUL> vladimirov: será que no tienes 3d; simplemente desahabilita todos los efectos
<vladimirov> Si, ya tengo ventanas
<vladimirov> No puedo activar efectos normales
<erUSUL> vladimirov: no pongas normales pon ninguno
<vladimirov> Ya hice lo de metacity --replace
<vladimirov> Q hace eso?
<erUSUL> vladimirov: pues ya está solucionado; no?
<vladimirov> Solo vi pestañeo
<erUSUL> vladimirov: lo mismo que poner efectos ninguno pero un poco a machete
<vladimirov> Ah ok
<vladimirov> Ok, voy a reiniciar a ver q pasa ok?
<erUSUL> vladimirov: con salir y entrar de la sesion es suficiente
<vladimirov> Primero voy a abrir la utilidad de discos q trae ubuntu
<vladimirov> Me dice: estado smart: el disco tiene sectores erroneos
<erUSUL> vladimirov: mira cuantos son y ve pensando en comprar un disco nuevo ...
<vladimirov> Miercoles...
<vladimirov> Ayer me puse a usar iotop, pero no creo q eso me haya dañado el discoduro
<erUSUL> vladimirov: si son pocos y el numero no crece con el tiempo puede que no pase nada ... pero son tus datos. tu veras en cuanto lo valoras
<vladimirov> Ok, ahora me sale esto a iniciar sesion: el panel ha encontrado un problema mientras cargaba <<OAFIID:GNOME_Clockapplet>>
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<vladimirov> Donde hago eso? En alt-f2?
<erUSUL> vladimirov: mejor un terminal
<vladimirov> Ok, ahora me sale igual pero con el trash_applet
<vladimirov> Repito?
<erUSUL> :/
<vladimirov> Mierda, me borro mis accesos!
<vladimirov> Bueno, eso es un mal menor
<vladimirov> Chevere
<vladimirov> Repeti y no temgo mas errores
<vladimirov>  Voy a salir de sesion
<vladimirov> Ok, ahora quiero tener areas de trabajo verticales
<vladimirov> Solo me deja horizontales
<erUSUL> verticales?
<juan_> hola a todos y todas y los que estan en medio tambien
<vladimirov> Osea, necesito 8 escritorios, 2 filas de 4
<vladimirov> Sera porque no tengo ningun efecto?
<vladimirov> Ersulu cuanto son "muchos sectores" malos, tengo 55
<vladimirov> ErUSUL
<erUSUL> vladimirov: buff; yo en mis discos tengo 6 y 8 o asi. no me preocupa demasiado. lo principal es ver si el numero crece con el tiempo
<vladimirov> Ok, gracias por tu ayuda
<vladimirov> Que dios t bendiga siempre
<vladimirov> Por cierto, necesito de verdad el modo grafico normal, es un caos para mi solo tener escritorios horizontales
<erUSUL> vladimirov: no hay de que.
 * alexneb pira a comer... hambreeee ^^
<jocdz> hola, muy buenos dias
<jocdz> tengo unas dudas con monitores duales en ubuntu, estoy en una laptop, mi pc de escritorio se quemo, pero el monitor esta bien el cual peque a la laptop, use lo de Sistemas > Preferencias > Monitores, pero no entiendo bien como va la interaccion en esto.
<jocdz> el monitor de PC solo muestra el wallpaper, mientras que la laptop muestra todo el escritorio normal
<jocdz> no tengo ATI ni NVIDIA, la laptop es una ASUS y mi video es integrado de una tarjeta intel.
<jocdz> de echo, abri la terminal para el irc y se abrio fue en el monitor de PC, no en la pantalla de mi laptop, no se que o como sabe cada monitor que abrir uno u el otro.
<jocdz> otra cosa interesante en esto de los monitores es que saca un aviso en el borde superior izquierdo de la pantalla que dice "Portatil" en la laptop y "AOC Intl 19" en el monitor por ser un AOC de 19"
<jocdz> y esos avisos o nota tapa el menu superior de ubuntu, en la laptop en este caso.
<the-owl> Alguien podría decirme el comando para ver ancho de banda entre dos máquinas....?
<the-owl> Se me ha escapado algún bit en cerebro y no lo recuerdo con exactitud.
 * mama21mama 0/
<ao> Hola a todos
<ao> alguien me puede ayudar a encontar un programa para una capturadora de video
<sebikul> ao, antes que nada deberias asegurarte que ubuntu ya cuenta con los drivers de la placa
<ao> ya la tengo instalada pero uso un programa de webcam
<ao> estoy buscando una cosa similar a al programa que me trae que se llama easycap
<VADER> holaa
<granjero> hola VADER,
 * alexneb al curro 
<nestor> hola algun nombre de programa (proxy )para pasar internet de una amquina a otra???
<erUSUL> !ics
<kubot> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dannyLopez> buenas gente, quiero saber como hago para actualizar mi virtualbox ose ya que la que está en los repos de ubuntu es la 3.2.8 y según he visto la mas actual es la 4
<granjero> alguien sabe como anular el click derecho sobre el fondo de escritorio y los paneles en ubuntu 10.04?
<leviatan> Hola hay alguna forma de que acidrip lea los archivos de  video de un directorio determinado y no del path /dev/dvd que tiene por defecto configurado?
<leviatan> y que este quede salvado
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<EGCdigital> leviatan,
<leviatan> Egcdigital, el acidrip lo tengo instalado en ubuntu pero como dicen que mencoder es mejor que ffmpeg prefiero usar acidrip que winff pero necesito adaptar acidrip para que lea de cualquier directorio de archivo y qyue este quede salvado en la configuracion de acidrip
<EGCdigital> leed el ropic
<EGCdigital> topic
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<leviatan> egcdigital, solo precisaba de los comandos de consola para modifica el path de acidrip en ubuntu
<EGCdigital> que terco eres.
<EGCdigital> no quieres o no sabes leer.
<granjero> alguien sabe como anular el click derecho sobre el fondo de escritorio?
<leviatan> no lo seras tu mas porque lo que expongo tiene nexo con ubuntu del todo
<EGCdigital> granjero solo por curiosidad por que quieres desactivar el click derecho?
<granjero> EGCdigital, porque estoy armando puestos de trabajo y no quiero que puedan acceder a las propiedades de apariencia haciendo click derecho en el escritorio
<Sapi> hola buenas tardes
<EGCdigital> hay otras maneras de hacer eso
<EGCdigital> hola Sapi
<granjero> EGCdigital, cuales?
<xangua> granjero: usas compiz¿
<granjero> no metacity
<george2002> granjero: instala ubuntu tweak
<granjero> george2002, estoy seguro que hay que destildar algo en gconf-editor
<granjero> no quiero andar instalando nada que no necesite
<xangua> granjero: para bloquear el panel si
<granjero> xangua, el panel ya lo bloquie de esa manera
<leviatan> egcdigital, hoy algo no funciona bien en este sitio igual eres tu
<xangua> leviatan:  un /ignore basta
<xangua> tambien podrías buscar donde preguntar, no solo existen #ubuntu-es y ubuntu-es-ot
<leviatan> xangua , ok ese path me serviria si supiera guardarlo en la configuracion de acidrip
<dannyLopez> buenas gente, quiero saber como hago para actualizar mi virtualbox ose ya que la que está en los repos de ubuntu es la 3.2.8 y según he visto la mas actual es la 4
<leviatan> xangua, ok he comprobado sin saberlo que tu instruccion no era una indirecta si no un comando que hace que por fin el nuevo path de acidrip quede guardado
<leviatan> xaguan , gracias
<EGCdigital> leviatan,
<EGCdigital> get a life ™
<xangua> ve a la página de virtualbox y bájalo dannyLopez ; aunque no es la versión libre si es lo que buscas
<ubuntu> hola !!
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, sabeis donde se alojan los temas de gtk que tiene el sistema??
<dannyLopez> xangua: pensé que actualizando podría tener la versión libre
<leviatan> egcdigital, what?
<Jakeukalane> lo siento ya lo encontré, están en /usr/shares/themes
<dannyLopez> danny@danny:~$ svn co http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk vbox ese código sera que me sirve para actualizar?
<xangua> simplemente baja el deb de la página de virtualbox...
<dannyLopez> pero el libre?
<mimecar> de la web de virtualbox es el "gratuito"
<feder87> hola!
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<feder87> estoy tratandon de instalar ubuntu, debian y crunchbang desde ayer y cada vez q llega a la parte de instalar grub me da un error
<mimecar> feder87: ¿en que orden lo haces?
<Tarrasquero> feder87: que error exactamente?
<Tarrasquero> ainss
<mimecar> ¿el último que instalas es ubuntu?
<feder87> no se pudo instalar el paquete grub-pc en /target. el sistema instalado no podra arrancar sin el cargador de arraque de GRUB
<Tarrasquero> feder87: un formato a bajo nivel me solucionó algo, tuve el mismo problema
<mimecar> feder87: ¿ese error te lo da al instalar ubuntu en último lugar?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: quizas se refiere a instale el que sea le da el mismo error
<feder87> este ultimo error me lo da crunchbang q es lo ultimo q descargue
<mimecar> ubuntu usa grub2, debian me parece que grub, la otra no lo se
<Tarrasquero> grub tbm
<mimecar> feder87: que versión de grub lleva esa distribución?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: grub
<mimecar> grub 1 , grub 2...
<Tarrasquero> esta basada en debian
<Tarrasquero> la misma que debian
<feder87> si, es basada en debian
<Tarrasquero> yo la tengo instalada
<mimecar> eso no responde que versión de grub usas
<mimecar> para encontrar una solución hace falta saber la versión de grub
<Tarrasquero> pera y te lo digo
<mimecar> feder87: deberías haber instalado ubuntu la última
<Tarrasquero> grub a secas
<ionwind> hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<ionwind> oye una pregunta
<ionwind> hola tarrasquero
<ionwind> :)
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: tiene razon la ultima ubuntu
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: grub 1 soporta ext4?
<ionwind> a ver si me puede ayudr porfa
<ionwind> hola mimecar
<Tarrasquero> si
<feder87> voy a tratar entrar como live tal vez desde ahi puedo instalar por aptitude
<Tarrasquero> no recuerdo bien mimecar
<mimecar> me parece que si que lo soporta
<Tarrasquero> yo uso reiserf3
<ionwind> he puesto un disco duro nuevo en el pc pero no lo veo por ningun lado
<mimecar> ionwind: ¿el disco tiene particiones?
<ionwind> como era el tema de ls /media/ o algo asi
<Tarrasquero> ionwind: danos la salida de mount
<ionwind> pues se hixo un recovery
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ionwind: eso es que tiene particiones o no
<ionwind> ya que habia instalado anteriormente el ubuntu encima y necesitava recuperar los datos
<mimecar> haz lo que dice Tarrasquero
<mimecar> si has formateado y escrito encima lo tienes complicado
<ionwind> eso es lo que no me a uerdo tarrasquero
<ionwind> pues no lo se mimecarrf
<Tarrasquero> ionwind: solo "mount"
<ionwind> si pero como era el comando entero??
<mimecar> mount
<ionwind> si no se como se llama la unidad
<Tarrasquero> ionwind: solo "mount" ← repito
<mimecar> ionwind: si no quieres ayuda no pongas nada
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> espera que pruebo
<ionwind> gracias
<ionwind> root@ionwind-station:/home/ionwind# mount
<ionwind> /dev/sdb6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<ionwind> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ionwind> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ionwind> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<ionwind> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<mimecar> !paste ionwind
<kubot> ionwind: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> ionwind: lee bien y no te pasaran estas cosas
<Tarrasquero> ya puedes escribir
<ionwind> perdo na
<ionwind> es dificil teclear con un bb en los brazos :P
<Tarrasquero> no t preocupes
<feder87> Terrasquero: sabes cual es la contraseña por default del LiveCD de crunchbang?
<mimecar> pon en un sitio seguro al bebe
<Tarrasquero> ponlo todo en paste
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<ionwind> se supone q poniendo solo mount sale
<Tarrasquero> feder87: estamos haciendo ot
<feder87> estoy tratando de instalar Grub con aptitude
<ionwind> pero no debo de poner mount ( y algo mas?? como el nombre de la unidad??)
<mimecar> ionwind: lee las respuestas
<mimecar> solo 'mount'
<mimecar> y usa pastebin
<ionwind> si es que lo puse y no se monto por eso era
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado, pegalo en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> ionwind: ese comando es solo informativo
<mimecar> NO SE TIENE QUE MONTAR NADA
<ionwind> ok entienfo
<ionwind> osea lo q sale es lo q debo montar no?
<mimecar> pega lo que sale en pastebin
<ionwind> mount
<ionwind> /dev/sdb6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<mimecar> ionwind: avisame cuando sigas las instrucciones
<ionwind> lo intento compi
<ionwind> pero no es facil pa mi
<mimecar> (19:33:15) mimecar: ionwind: lee las respuestas
<mimecar> (19:33:19) mimecar: solo 'mount'
<mimecar> (19:33:24) mimecar: y usa pastebin
<ionwind> ya esta
<ionwind> gracias chicos :P
<jmanuel_cool> hoy saludaré sólo a aquellos que no tienen windows en sus máquinas.
<nanovany> como instalar el flash player 10.0.45 desde la terminal
<nanovany> se puede amigos?
<nanovany> o como instalar archivos, tar.gz
<mimecar> descargas flash de la web de adobe, lo descomprimes
<mimecar> y copias a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<mimecar> un .tar.gz no se instala
<mimecar> esa ruta es para un sistema de 32 bits
<arp-> no podes bajarlo por repositorio?
<ivanet_Ludd> hola
<ivanet_Ludd> necesito ayuda, mi impresora no funciona para archivos PDF
<nanovany> aaah..
<nanovany> esa ruta como llego
<nanovany> me meto a sistema de archivos
<mimecar> nanovany: no llegas
<nanovany> encuentro lib.. pero nso mozzila:S
<mimecar> copialo desde la consola
<nanovany> aaah..:S
<mimecar> ivanet_Ludd: no hay diferencia entre un pdf y un archivo normal
<ivanet_Ludd> mimecar: he escrito un post en el foro explicándolo, si puedes echarle un vistazo.. http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/147750
<nanovany> mimecar: como puedo copiar desde consola
<nanovany> el archivo?
<mimecar> cp archivodescomprimido /usr/....
<mimecar> ivanet_Ludd: ¿con que aplicación lanzas a imprimir el pdf?
<ivanet_Ludd> nanovany: cp ruta_archivo_origen ruta_archivo_destino
<ivanet_Ludd> mimecar: con adobe reader o con foxit
<jmanuel_cool> nanovany, busca /usr/lib/firefox*
<mimecar> prueba con "sumatra pdf"
<mimecar> la impresora no diferencia tipos de documentos, son los programas los que lo mandarán mal
<ivanet_Ludd> mimecar:archivo/imprimir, de toda la vida... se añade a la cola y se borra... :S solo con los pdf
<ivanet_Ludd> pero esque antes de ponerme el ubuntu en ese PC si que podía imprimir los PDF
<mimecar> solo has cambiado el sistema operativo
<ivanet_Ludd> ha sido poner ubuntu y no poder imprimirlos :S
<ivanet_Ludd> si
<ivanet_Ludd> la impresora es la misma
<mimecar> pero los drivers no
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<ivanet_Ludd> ya, pero el adobe reader de windows y el foxit deberían funcionar, ya que con windows funcionaban
<mimecar> ivanet_Ludd: no estas usando el mismo sistema operativo ni los mismos drivers
<ivanet_Ludd> realmente no es ubuntu, sorry, esque hay menos peña con debian y... es debian
<mimecar> prueba a cambiar de rama de debian
<ivanet_Ludd> cambiarme toooodo el debian?
<ivanet_Ludd> uff
<mimecar> en todo caso te podrán ayudar más en el canal de debian
<ivanet_Ludd> me ha llevado semanas configurarlo
<ivanet_Ludd> vale
<mimecar> que rama usas?
<nanovany> gracias mimecar voi a interntar
 * xoan buenas
<maguro> hola buenas tardes
<mama21mama> buenas tardes
<Souchiro> holas
<Souchiro> ya revise mi ethernet y esta dañado, consegui otra targeta que si prende y todo, pero no me la detecta ubuntu. que hago?
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: a ver
<mimecar> si quitas la tarjeta vieja y pones la nueva el sistema la tiene que detectar
<jmanuel_cool> Souchiro, busca una sierra y un martillo; ya verás como la hacemos funcionar XDD
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: que te arroja dmesg
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> aver...
<Souchiro> cierto, tiempo sin verlos
<Tarrasquero> las ultimas lineas
<Souchiro> digo, leerlos xD
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Souchiro> wlan0: associated
<Souchiro> es que estoy conectado via lan, pero el ethernet no sirve
<Souchiro> digo si sirve, uno de los 2 que tengo
<mimecar> Souchiro: lan es ethernet
<fzeta> res
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Tarrasquero> a ver una cuestion trivial
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/sJm2B2xr
<Souchiro> ahi ta
<Tarrasquero> se podria lanzar parcellite (se muestra principalmente en area de notificacion) si necesidad de tenerla en dicha area?
<xangua> aah si
<Souchiro> o.O
<xangua> tiene un atajo de teclado me parece, simplemente invócalo con tal atajo
<Tarrasquero> xangua: voy a ver
<xangua> también hay un fork que soporta indicadores, por ejemplo yo solo uso indicadores
<xangua> pero no uso parcellite, uso glippy que soporta area de notificación e indicador
<xangua> lean omg!ubuntu! ;) postearon de eso en la mañana
<Tarrasquero> xangua: como defines indicadores?
<Tarrasquero> basicamente quiero prescindir del panel
<Tarrasquero> para aprobechar pantalla
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero, ia viste el pastebin?
<xangua> aaah.....pus indicadores son donde está el icono de sonidos y redes desde ubuntu 10.04
<Tarrasquero> pero parcellite es util
<xangua> el indicador de sesión
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/sJm2B2xr
<mimecar> Souchiro: estas conectado por cable de red o por wireless?
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: estas usando wireless pero no veo nada relaccionado con tu problem
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: haciendo ctrl+alt-f1 para volver f7 ves algun error en el inicio de sistema?
<Tarrasquero> xangua: eso uso yo
<Tarrasquero> indicador
<Tarrasquero> pero no es lo mismo que el area de notif
<Souchiro> por wireless
<Souchiro> me prestaron un receptor
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿eso tiene que ver con la tarjeta de red que te han dejado?
<Souchiro> es que me prestaron un receptor usb, y necesito echar a andar la tarjeta ethernet
<Souchiro> porque la integrada de la madre esta dañada
<erUSUL> Souchiro: que tarjeta es? « lspci | grep -i net »
<Souchiro> tengo otra aparte, y esa es la que quiero que me la detecte ubuntu, ya que si conecta y prende, pero no me da conexion
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Tarrasquero> te adelantaste
<Souchiro> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<Souchiro> la cosa es que ahora hay 2 ethernet
<Souchiro> y una no funciona pero al detecta
<erUSUL> Souchiro: pon las dos
<Souchiro> la otra funciona pero no trabaja
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: cuando puedas quita la defectuosa
<erUSUL> integrada ...
<Tarrasquero> puede acarrear problemas como este
<Souchiro> las 2 estan conectadas
<Souchiro> la defectuaza es la integrada a la tarjeta madre
<Tarrasquero> aha
<erUSUL> Souchiro: repito; pon las dos
<Tarrasquero> pues nada
<Tarrasquero> haz lo que dice erUSUL
<Souchiro> erUSUL como que ponga las 2?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: solo pusiste la via rhine; cual es la otra?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: y cual de las dos es al que se supone que está bien? lo sabes?
<Souchiro> nop
<erUSUL> Souchiro: solo pusiste la via rhine; cual es la otra?
<Souchiro> bueno la tarjeta que le puse es una que dice ....
<Souchiro> nop
<erUSUL> Souchiro: tiene que salir en el lspci tambien ....
<Souchiro> no se cual es el nombre
<erUSUL> no que?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: mira mejor pega todo el lspci en un pastebin ...
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/bG2K5ymH
<Souchiro> ahi esta erUSUL
<erUSUL> Souchiro: ahi solo sale una tarjeta de red ( la inegrada supongo ) seguro que instalaste bien la otra?
<Souchiro> si, esta conectada
<Souchiro> hasta el modem la reconoce
<Souchiro> y marca que hay una pc conectada
<erUSUL> Souchiro: que tipo de tarjeta es?
<louis1> Buena tarde, necesito un programa para descargar musica instale limewire, pero no me realiza ni las busquedas me dice que esta conectando a la red, tambien probe amule pero lo hayo muy lento alguien ha tenido experiencia con frostwire?
<mimecar> si te dice que está conectando no te dejará hacer nada
<Souchiro> <erUSUL> Souchiro: que tipo de tarjeta es?
<Souchiro> pues no se
<Souchiro> solo se que es ethernet
<erUSUL> Souchiro: es pcio; la conectaste en la placa mader?
<louis1> mimecar: sabes a que se debe eso supongo que no es normal que intente conectarse, tenia mas de una hora intentando conectarse
<erUSUL> Souchiro: es pci; la conectaste en la placa madre?
<mimecar> no uso ese tipo de programas
<Souchiro> si, la conecte en al tarjeta madre
<Souchiro> si es pci
<erUSUL> Souchiro: pues tenia que salir ahi ...
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿seguro que solo está dañada la tarjeta de red y no la placa base?
<mimecar> ¿tu ordenador tiene windows?
<Souchiro> pues esta dañada la parte del ethernet
<Souchiro> nop
<erUSUL> Souchiro: pon « dmesg | gre -i eth » y « ifconfig -a » en un pastebin
<Souchiro> solo ubuntu
<mimecar> Souchiro: podría ser que estuvieran dañadas más partes
<erAbuelo> el compresor mas rapido para un archivo casi vacio ?
<mimecar> si cambias la tarjeta de slot PCI pasa lo mismo ¿funciona?
<Souchiro> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/q8WVtxDw
<Souchiro> pues no se, un amigo me dijo que a lo mejor tambien la tarjeta de sonido estaba dañada
<erUSUL> Souchiro: es "grep" con la grep final
<Souchiro> weno, es que esta pc es prestada ya que apenas voya  comprar las piezas de las mias
<Souchiro> con la grep final?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: pon « dmesg | grep -i eth » y « ifconfig -a » en un pastebin
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/SYPXrMf5
<Souchiro> ahi esta
<mimecar> Souchiro: algún módulo de la placa base que "pueda estar dañado" más ?
<Souchiro> no se T_T
<Souchiro> deja pruebo si el sonido funca
<erUSUL> Souchiro: la tarjeta nueva no se ve por ningun sitio
<mimecar> partes de que solo está dañada la tarjeta de red
<erUSUL> Souchiro: solo veo la que en teoria está dañada
<Souchiro> esa es la que ha aparecido
<Souchiro> pero la otra que le use ayer
<mimecar> Souchiro: estas seguro que la que está mostrando no es la que has puesto?
<Souchiro> sera algun controlador que le falte?
<Souchiro> si, es la integrada
<mimecar> las tarjetas de red no necesitan drivers
<erUSUL> Souchiro: sudo lshw -C Network
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/bUzNjRGk
<Souchiro> ahi si la muestra
<erUSUL> Souchiro: bueno por fin da señales de vida ... capaz que es ISA :/
<Souchiro> o no?
<Souchiro> xD
<mimecar> ¿las tarjetas PCI tiene asociado IRQ?
<Souchiro> desde que se me descompuso mi pc y no tener una a la mano, se me olvido todo xD
<Souchiro> no se :/
<mimecar> Souchiro: http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/conociplabase/placa_base_48082.JPG
<mimecar> es el conector blanco o negro
<erUSUL> Souchiro:  a ver haz « sudo modprobe 8139too » despues haz « sudo ifconfig -a » otra vez
<erUSUL> Souchiro: dime si ahra aparece un eth1 nuevo
<erUSUL> Souchiro: y bien?
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/XzksGUu5
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿como es el conector de la tarjeta que has puesto?
<erUSUL> haz esto « sudo modprobe -r 8139too && sudo modprobe 8139cp »
<erUSUL> ahora vuelve a pegar la salida de « ifconfig -a »
<Souchiro> esta conecttada a la tarjeta donde estan las entradas color crema
<mimecar> Souchiro: la forma del conector es una de los que salen en la foto,, blanco o negro?
<Souchiro> blanca
<Sevdalin> hola
<Souchiro> es color blanco
<mimecar> entonces es PCI
<Sevdalin> como puedo activar mi touchpad en mi portatil :)
<Sevdalin> estoy con ubuntu 10.4
<mimecar> Sevdalin: de serie me parece que está activado
<Sevdalin> pues ami no esta
<Sevdalin> :P
<erUSUL> Souchiro: repito haz esto « sudo modprobe -r 8139too && sudo modprobe 8139cp » vuelve a pegar la salida de « ifconfig -a »
<Sevdalin> he instalado todos los paquetes con touchpad y no me va de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿tu portatil tiene un botón para deshabilitarlo?
<Sevdalin> pues no
<Sevdalin> Es Sonny Vaio :) 64 bits proccesador AMD Athlon
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/ftzyemN8
<Souchiro> ahi esta erUSUL
<erUSUL> Souchiro: :/ seguro que está bien conectada???
<Souchiro> si
<Sevdalin> que pasa con mi touchpad
<Sevdalin> :P
<Souchiro> hasta prende la luz del ethernet
<Sevdalin> que hago
<mimecar> Souchiro: la tarjeta puede tener alimentación
<Jakeukalane_> hola buenas
<Sevdalin> tengo que devolver el raton a mi compañero ;] debo activar el touchpad
<erUSUL> Souchiro: puedes cambiarla de slot pci ? tienes alguno otro libre?
<mimecar> Sevdalin: en las preferencias de gnome no tienes ninguna opción?
<Souchiro> si
<Sevdalin> aver voy aver
<Souchiro> tengo otros 2
<Jakeukalane_> querría saber si veis algo raro a este lectura de fscheck
<Souchiro> la conectare hasta abajo entonces
<Jakeukalane_> es un disco duro que tiene un DVD
<Jakeukalane_> http://pastebin.com/uyiUUMYa
<erUSUL> Souchiro: prueba; por lo que leo esta tarjeta tiene que funcionar con « sudo modprobe  8139too »
<mimecar> Jakeukalane_: raro en?
<Jakeukalane_> perdón
<Jakeukalane_> un ordenador
<mimecar> no veo problemas en ese pastebin
<Souchiro> bueno
<Souchiro> provare
<Souchiro> regreso
<Jakeukalane_> no tendría que aparecer nada de dvd entonces?
<mimecar> ¿el dvd no te funciona?
<Sevdalin> mimecar, no pone nada para touchpad
<Sevdalin> :)
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Sevdalin> si
<mimecar> te tendría que funcionar
<Sevdalin> pues no me va
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo de portatil tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu
<Jakeukalane_> no detecta las cosas dentro de la bandeja
<Jakeukalane_> le doy a eject y funciona
<mimecar> Jakeukalane_: prueba con un live cd de ubuntu desde la bios
<mimecar> si no lo detecta la unidad está dañada
<Jakeukalane_> simplemente era saber si el fscheck estaba bien
<Jakeukalane_> ok
<mimecar> fsck lo haces sobre un disco
<mimecar> no te saldrá nada que no sea ese disco
<Jakeukalane_> .... no sé
<mimecar> pon el comando que has usado
<Jakeukalane_> sudo fdisk -l
<Sevdalin> hago un boot
<mimecar> eso no es fsck
<Jakeukalane_> perdón, fdisk
<Jakeukalane_> ....
<Jakeukalane_> pero como pruebo si se monta un dvd si tiene a la vez un live cd dentro.....?
<Souchiro> nop, no lo detecta el auto ethernet
<mimecar> ¿la unidad de DVD sabes seguro que funciona?
<Jakeukalane_> no sé si funciona la unidad lectora de DVD, no
<Jakeukalane_> proque vcreo que es independiente la de CD de la de DVD no?
<Jakeukalane_> bueno, leyendo he encontrado un comentario en este foro→ http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79332
<mimecar> puede leer CD y fallar con DVD
<mimecar> si pruebas con un live cd, podrás saber si funciona bien
<mimecar> lo inicias desde la bios y así ubuntu no afecta a la prueba
<Jakeukalane_> creo que no entiendo del todo....   si meto el CD en la bios como meto después el DVD para comprobar si el DVD está bien....  creo que hay algo que no sé....  con desde la BIOS te refieres con un live CD???
<Jakeukalane_> ...¿?
<Souchiro> cambiando ethernet.....
<Souchiro> cambiando ethernet....
<Jakeukalane_> por cierto, tendría que tener libdvdread4 instalado??
<Sevdalin> mimecar-away,
<Sevdalin> estas aqui
<mimecar> Jakeukalane_: metes un CD y compruebas si funciona, repites lo mismo con un dvd
<mimecar> no hace falta tener nada para leer un dvd
<Jakeukalane_> pero en cuanto quite el CD???
<Jakeukalane_> no sé va el modo LIVE
<Jakeukalane_> ?
<mimecar> claro que se va
<Jakeukalane_> entonces...
<mimecar> estas probando si cada parte de la lectora funciona bien
<mimecar> si te carga el CD, cuando inicies el sistema instalado tienen que salirte los datos
<Jakeukalane_> entonces, pruebo el modo live y  luego quito el CD y meto un DVD para haber si lo lee... pero ya no hay so para leerlo.....   LO SIENTO si soy cansino pero es que no consigo entenderlo
<mimecar> ¿no tienes ningún DVD que tenga sistema de arranque?
<Lostizytu> kieren q uno sea hacker...y pagan como un pekeño saltamontes
<Lostizytu> =(
<Jakeukalane_> un DVD live?
<Jakeukalane_> bueno, de todas formas me faltaba una librería creo y la voy a instalar
<Jakeukalane_> gracias por el tiempo
<Jakeukalane_> haber si funciona
<Jakeukalane_> no funcionó...
<Jakeukalane_> bueno, tengo otra "método de ataque" pero no sé si es seguro
<Jakeukalane_> es lo que dicen en el último comentario de aquí →http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79332
<Jakeukalane_> Y bueno, tampoco sé seguirlo mucho
<Jakeukalane_> http://pastebin.com/XksufXhB
<mimecar1> no modifiques el archivo fstab
<Jakeukalane_> entonces, esa solución no es válida no?
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres modificarlo?
<Jakeukalane_> por la solución que dicen ahí http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79332
<Jakeukalane_> la copio
<Jakeukalane_> Entre a fstab desde la terminal y borre toda la informacion sobre los discos, despues inicie sesion como root con gksudo nautilus y fui a sistemas de archivos entre en media y borre las carpetas que montaban los discos, reinicie, detecto las lectoras al arrancar y cuando llegue al escritorio alli estaban mis unidades montadas. Para borrar las carpetas en root tienen que estar vacias lñas lectoras y no tener montado ningun soport
<Jakeukalane_> e.
<mimecar> los CD's si que te los reconoce verdad?
<Jakeukalane_> sí
<mimecar> si falla solo con los DVD puede ser un error del láser
<mimecar> por eso si probabas un dvd live se puede asegurar si lo es
<mimecar> CD y DVD tienen diferentes sistemas de lectura, puede funcionar uno y fallar el otro
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<Jakeukalane_> el DVD live se puede descargar???
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe porque en mi carpeta de dropbox hay carpetas con la terminación "(Case Conflict 1)"
<mimecar> si usas un DVD regrabable, puedes quemar la mismo ISO del CD de ubuntu
<Jakeukalane_> d0lph1n, eso es porque se ha editado una carpeta en dos lugares diferentes, o porque tengas dos carpetas con el mismo nombre...  nota que "mismo nombre" para dropbox es diferente, es decir que CARPETA y carpeta son el mismo archivo
<Jakeukalane_> *carpeta
<Jakeukalane_> ok mimecar muchísimas gracias
<mimecar> si no funciona con el dvd live, es fallo de hardware, si funciona error de ubuntu
<d0lph1n> Jakeukalane, no te he entendido del todo, CARPETA y carpeta son diferentes nombres de carpetas? o el mismo
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: ?
<Jakeukalane_> d0lph1n, sí son el mismo
<Tarrasquero> Jakeukalane_: en linux no es el mismo nombre
<Jakeukalane_> Tarrasquero, ya, pero en dropbox sí
<Jakeukalane_> y al sincronizarlos se produce un error
<Tarrasquero> yo uso dropbox pero eso no lo se
<d0lph1n> Jakeukalane, he optado por renombrar a través de la web, no en mi ordenador, espero que no pase nada
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: te sincronizara y creara de nuevo y de nuevo error
<Jakeukalane_> también puede ser porque modifiques una cosa desde dos sitios diferentes (web y ordenador) prácticamente a la vez
<Jakeukalane_> cambia los nombres en linux
<Jakeukalane_> a unos que no sean confundibles por drobox
<Jakeukalane_> como carpeta y carpeta1
<d0lph1n> Jakeukalane, si todos tienen distinto nombre :S
<d0lph1n> no hay posible conflicto
<Jakeukalane_> mimecar, si pruebo una ISO en un usb y meto el DVD también se puede comprobar??
<mimecar> la idea de probar el live cd permite no depender del sistema operativo
<mimecar> si la bios lo puede iniciar, el fallo es de ubuntu
<mimecar> live dvd
<poncho> buenas tardes
<poncho> me pueden ayudar a configurar correo evolucion con yahoo
<Tarrasquero> buenas poncho
<d0lph1n> bueno he renombrado, espero no tener mas problemas
<poncho> buenas tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> poncho: avilitaste yahoo web
<mimecar> poncho: ¿tienes los datos necesarios para configurar la cuenta? (dirección pop3, smtp...)
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<d0lph1n> gracias por todo
<poncho> te dire lo que se
<poncho> puse ubuntu ern una pc
<poncho> lei un manual
<poncho> de correo evolucion
<poncho> dando ejemplo de gmail
<poncho> asi lo hice y funciono
<Tarrasquero> poncho: avilitaste yahoo web ← repito
<poncho> pero al querer hacer lo mismo en yahoo.com.mx
<poncho> no puedo
<poncho> no lo se como se hace???
<Tarrasquero> pues deves configurar el acceso desde cliente por defecto esta denegado el acceso
<poncho> desde correo evolución???
<mimecar> desde la web de yahoo
<poncho> haber abro yahoo
<poncho> y luego???
<mimecar> http://help.yahoo.com/l/es/yahoo/mail/classic/mailplus/pop/pop-06.html
<mimecar> ahí tienes los datos de los servidores, puedes usarlos
<poncho> aqui en esta maquina esta ubuntu 9.10
<mimecar> esa versión es un poco antigua
<poncho> haber si entiendo
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: eso biene despues de la configuracion desde la web
<Tarrasquero> y veo claro que él aún no lo hizo
<mimecar> eso parece
<Tarrasquero> poncho: guarda ese enlace
<Tarrasquero> y vete a tu correo web
<poncho> copio todo desde donde empieza http hasta html
<Tarrasquero> si...
<poncho> le pongo el cursor y aparece una manita
<Tarrasquero> poncho: eres de españa?
<poncho> no de mexico
<mimecar> selecciona el texto, copialo y guardalo
<mimecar> después entra en tu cuenta de yahoo
<poncho> pongo manita y con el boton derecho
<poncho> aparecen dos opciones
<Tarrasquero> poncho: en correo web opciones/mas opciones
<Tarrasquero> y en el lado izquierdo acceso POP y reenvio
<poncho> aparece copiar destino de enlace
<poncho> ok esperamen
<Tarrasquero> marcas → permitir el acceso pop de tu cuenta yahoo
<Tarrasquero> y de las tres opciones escojes la que quieras al gusto
<Tarrasquero> guardas y sales
<Tarrasquero> y es hay mismo donde (creo yo ) te dan las pautas a seguir para configurar tu cliente (en tu caso Evolucion)
<Tarrasquero> de cualquier forma ya tienes el enlace que te facilitó mimecar
<poncho> estoy en mi correo
<poncho> en opciones
<poncho> pero donde dice pop y reenvio
<poncho> aparecen opciones acerca del spam
<Tarrasquero> marcas las que quieras eso es trivial
<poncho> lo que no veo es donde pegar el enlace????
<Tarrasquero> poncho: no tienes que pegar nada :)
<Tarrasquero> marca permitir acceso pop
<poncho> le puse NO BAJAR SPAM
<poncho> ahora que hago???
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que no recibiras el span, quedara en el servidor
<Tarrasquero> guardas
<Tarrasquero> y sales
<poncho> ya marque permitir
<poncho> le voy a poner guardar cambios???
<Tarrasquero> si hombre, si no es para nada todo lo que has hecho
<poncho> ya marque salir de yahoo
<poncho> esta saliendo
<Tarrasquero> poncho: te dan indicaciones acerca de la configuracion de tu cliente?
<poncho> eso en correo evolucion verdad???
<poncho> dejame ver
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> alli todavia no llega el correo O:o
<poncho> me refiero a dar de alta el usuario
<Tarrasquero> configurala con el tuto que te dio mimecar
<Tarrasquero> ok eso
<poncho> porque como no podia borre lo que habia hecho en evolucion
<Tarrasquero> si, borra la cuenta que creaste antes y hazla de nuevoç
<poncho> aparece tipo de servidor
<Tarrasquero> pop3
<poncho> opcion pop
<poncho> abajop pop3.yahoo.com.mx
<Tarrasquero> poncho: http://help.yahoo.com/l/es/yahoo/mail/classic/mailplus/pop/pop-06.html
<Tarrasquero> poncho: recuerda que ese tutorial es para españa
<Tarrasquero> el .es no te sirve
<poncho> lo cambio por mx
<poncho> pero lo pego en usuario??
<Tarrasquero> que opcion te da evolucion?
<poncho> hasta arriba pop i,ap y otras mas
<poncho> imap
<mimecar> poncho: http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2008/06/28/configurando-yahoo-mail-en-evolution/
<poncho> abajo servidor y mas abajo usuario
<poncho> este ultimo enlace lo pego donde dice usuario???
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> lee el documento y rellena los campos que tienes en evolutio
<mimecar> como vas a poner un enlace web como usuario?
<poncho> asi lo hice con el ejemplo de gmail
<poncho> y todo salio bien
<poncho> pero segui los pasos en yahoo
<poncho> y no pude
<mimecar> son los mismos pasos cambiado los servidores
<poncho> el enlace que empieza http luxlink y
<poncho> termina en-evolution
<poncho> lo copio???
<mimecar> poncho: ESE ENLACE NO ES PARA COPIAR EN EVOLUTION
<mimecar> es para que lo leas
<tkw-one> buenas, resulta que tiempo atras hice una actualizacion del sistema y me dejo en el grub las opciones para entrar por la version anterior del kernel y otra por la version nueva del kernel... pero despues de la ultima actulizacion ya no me creo en el grub una opcion version anterior... lo que sucede es que yo uso una tarjeta wifi-usb que solo me funciona correctamente con la version mas viejita del sistema, con las otras versiones se bloquea (tarjet
<tkw-one> a y sistema). asi que cuando requiero usar la wifi-usb pueda correrla en una version anterior del kernel... gracias por la ayuda.
<poncho> ya se abrio una pagina
<mimecar> poncho: ahora lee lo que pone en la página
<mimecar> tkw-one: ¿cual es la pregunta?
<tkw-one> como hacer para correr mi wifi-usb en una version anteriior del kernel.???
<poncho> muchas gracias empizo a leer
<mimecar> las actualizaciones dejan varios kernels, usa el que te funciona
<poncho> tardare un rato y seguire los pasos
<poncho> si algo me falta regreso
<tkw-one> pero como lo uso... no entiendo.
<poncho> espero en verdad que todo salga bien
<poncho> gracias por su ayuda
<poncho> gracias mimecar
<poncho> te dejo
<mimecar> si te funciona con gmail , es lo mismo con otros servidores
<mimecar> ¿ya has activado el reenvio pop3 desde la web de yahoo?
<Souchiro> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA nada de nada
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> la terminal se daña?
<Souchiro> no me aparece nada xD
<mimecar> posiblemente
<mimecar> será tu placa base o la tarjeta nueva
<Souchiro> es que ahora me detecta 2 tarjetas
<Souchiro> ethernet creo
<Souchiro> pero no me da acceso ni una
<Souchiro> ._.
<tkw-one> mimecar:  mi wifi fuciona en la version mas viejita del kernel, pero ya no tengo en el grub la opcion para entrar por esa version... entonces como hago para usar la tarjeta wifi-usb con la version mas viejita del kernel..???? o con la version que me de la gana, logicamente si esta en el PC.
<poncho> active pop pero no recuerdo si es 3
<mimecar> grub tendría que mostrar todos los kernels del PC
<tkw-one> jajaja, tendria, pero solo me muestra los dos ultimos actulizados y no el mas viejito.
<mimecar> tendrás que editar la configuración de grub y que los muestre
<mimecar> o actualiza los drivers de la tarjeta wifi
<tkw-one> como veo los nombres de los kernel disponible???
<mimecar> tienes que iniciar ubuntu
<carlossalazar> buenas noches
<tkw-one> hay algun comando que pueda listar los kernel disponibles???
<Tarrasquero> tkw-one: abre synaptics
<carlossalazar> tkw te puedo hacer una ?
<mimecar> !ask carlossalazar
<tkw-one> pregunte pero le anticipo que se muy poco.
<kubot> carlossalazar: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Tarrasquero> filtras instalados y buscas algo asi linux-headers-2.6.32-5-amd64
<carlossalazar> bueno soy nuevo en ubuntu tengo el 10.4 instalado me recomendaron que actualizara al 10.10 mi ? es si yo actualizo pierdo los programas instalado y si tengo que volver ha instalarlo gracias
<mimecar> carlossalazar: no
<mimecar> antes de actualizar haz un backup de tus datos de usuario
 * alexneb se despide... ta mañana
<carlossalazar> ha ok
<tkw-one> programas no pierde pero es posible que algun hardware no le trabaje bien, por conflictos con los driver como me paso a mi.
<mimecar> desactivo los repositorios que no sean de ubuntu antes de actualizar
<carlossalazar> por ejemplo google opera y por el estilo dejo solo lo basico
<mimecar> correcto
<carlossalazar> que mas deberia saber ?
<mimecar> en principio eso, y tener un live cd a mano por si acaso
<mimecar> aunque si te funciona bien la 10.04, es más estable que la 10.10
<carlossalazar> no mimecar leyendo y leyendo esta diria yo super estable no tengo queja era solo para estar al dia
<mimecar> con la 10.10 tendrás algún programa más actualizado, pero nada importante
<tkw-one> IMPORTANTE: haga una copia de respaldo de toda la particion del  sistema usando el comando [dd], inclyendo los archivos de /home si es que estan en la misma particion, despues de hecho esto ahora si actualice...
<carlossalazar> mimecar ha ok bueno mejor dejo el 10.04
<mimecar> tkw-one: no hace falta hacer una copia del sistema
<mimecar> y usar dd puede ser peligroso si no lo haces bien
<tkw-one> si hace falta porque aveses algunas actulizaciones generan un error que impide arrancar ubuntu...
<carlossalazar> tkw-one muchas gracias si tengo una copia del  disco duro con ese comando lo hice y lo probe por una semana y no me dio problemas gracias
<tkw-one> y es mas facil montar toda la particion, que ponerse a arreglar problema a problema.
<mimecar1> carlossalazar: aunque no actualices, es recomendable tener un backup actualizado de tu home en un disco extenro
<carlossalazar> bueno muchas gracias mimecar por tu ayuda y tkw me mantengo por aqui gracias
<tkw-one> menos mal cuando paso por aqui me ayudan y ayudo ... jejeje.
<poncho> hola mimecar
<poncho> ya configure evolution para yahoo
<poncho> alguien me ve????
<poncho> ahorita esta copiando todos los correos
<poncho> pero son mas de dos mil
<poncho> 2000
<poncho> asi lo dejo trabajando???
<d0lph1n> poncho, no he seguido tu problema, pero deja copiando todos los correos
<poncho> a mi parecer ya esta
<poncho> sino no estaria bajando los correos
<poncho> te platico que me faltaba el mail
<poncho> ponia nada mas pop.yahoo.com
<poncho> y faltaba pop.mail.yahoo.com
<poncho> yo no se de computadoras
<poncho> pero quiero aprender
<poncho> muchas gracias por su ayuda
<carlossalazar> poncho ya esta bajando
<Souchiro> re nas
<Souchiro> ahora me sale este problema
<Souchiro> errores al comprobar el controlador de disco para /
<Souchiro> eso me dice al inicio
<Souchiro> como lo arreglo?
<dannyLopez> buenas resulta que instale los ppa de compiz y cuando inicie sesión no tengo los botones de cerrar maximizar y minimizar
<dannyLopez> alguien me ayuda con este problema
<dannyLopez> respecto a mi error me sale esto http://pastebin.com/dNDFBwNe
<dannyLopez> Su gestor de ventanas no soporta el botón para mostrar el escritorio, o no está ejecutando un gestor de ventanas.
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: ?
<Tarrasquero> perdon dafevara
<d0lph1n> dime Tarrasquero
<d0lph1n> ahm ok
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: perdona no era a ti
<Tarrasquero> era dannyLopez
<d0lph1n> Tarrasquero, njo hay problema
<Tarrasquero> el autocompletado este...
<dannyLopez> ?
<dannyLopez> yo que?
<Tarrasquero> que te ocurre?
<Tarrasquero> o ya lo arreglaste?
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/dNDFBwNe
<dannyLopez> el compiz me esta molestando
<dannyLopez> y siempre me ocurre cuando agrego los ppa
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: instalaste ccp?
<dannyLopez> como
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-12
<Tarrasquero> compiz-plugins
<Tarrasquero> compiz-gnome ← si usas gnome
<dannyLopez> si y cuando en la terminal escribo replace --compiz se me pierden los botones de acción
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: comprobaste si metacity esta ejecutando en monitor del sistema?
<Tarrasquero> despues de hacer --replace
<dannyLopez> ahora estoy desde metacity
<Tarrasquero> instala el fusion-icon y desde hay cambia de gestor
<Tarrasquero> es de la forma que mejor me funcionó el compiz
<dannyLopez> si igual me da lo mismo
<dannyLopez> cuando cambio a compiz se me desaparecen los botones
<n-iCe> cómo puedo entrar al folder del kernel?
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: deve ser una mala configuracion de compiz
<dannyLopez> pues todo ocurrio despues de que agregue los ppa de compiz
<Tarrasquero> hmm dannyLopez yo no uso compiz
<Souchiro> waaa tengo problemas con....
<n-iCe> cómo puedo entrar al folder del kernel? alguien sabe? al path
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 434.0MB, 55.4% free] disk[Total: 35.5GB, 70.1% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> que comando es para arreglar los fallos del sistema?
<d0lph1n> Souchiro, a qué te refieres?
<Souchiro> si  hace rato no podia accesar me daba este error "errores al comprobar el controlador de disco para / "
<Souchiro> tarrasquero tas ahi?
<Souchiro> help xD
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: que te ocurre?
<Souchiro> pues que el sistema me falla
<Souchiro> ahorita por andar moviendole al ethernet
<Souchiro> voy a pedir otr atarjeta mañana xD
<Tarrasquero> que ocurre exactamente?
<Souchiro> me sale este error al principio en la pantalla de cargando SO
<Souchiro> "errores al comnprobar el otrolador de disco para / "
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> estas trasteando con la ethernet?
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> ahorita ty conectado con el wireless
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: asegurate de que la targeta esta soportada en linux
<Souchiro> y me prestaron este recividor de rireless
<Souchiro> por eso necesito repararlo de aqui para el viernes
<Souchiro> SMC creo que es la marca
<Tarrasquero> era une via?
<Tarrasquero> una via?
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Ethernet
<Souchiro> es una tarjeta que puse por que la ethernet integrada no funciona
<Tarrasquero> ponlo aqui todo a ver
<Tarrasquero> total a lo mas son tres lineas
<Souchiro> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: prueba sudo modprobe via
<songer_> hola'
<songer_> estoy en ubuntu conb flashdrive y quiero saber la direccuion de el disco duro comno puedo saberla?
<Souchiro> pero no detecta el ethernet el modem
<Souchiro> ahorita quite la tarjeta que le puse
<dannyLopez> como creo un acceso directo (no se como se llama en linux)
<Tarrasquero> pues deves ponerla para eso
<Tarrasquero> songer_: lanza mount
<Souchiro> ahorita loq ue quieo es repoarar posibles daños que tenga ubuntu
<Souchiro> como lo hago?
<Tarrasquero> enlace simbolico
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: el problema sigue con la targeta fuera
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<Souchiro> si
<d0lph1n> dannyLopez, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/51115
<Souchiro> ahroita la quite por que me harte de ahcer que jalara esxta tarjeta vieja
<Souchiro> prende pero no  hace nada
<Tarrasquero> songer_: danos la salida de mount en un paste
<songer_> ya tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> songer_: es un disco duro?
<d0lph1n> alguien con Ubuntu 10.10???
<songer_> en esta laptop que estoy quiero saber la direccion de el disco duro
<songer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553027/
<songer_> tarrasquero eso es  lo que me sale
<Tarrasquero> songer_: etsas en livecd?
<Tarrasquero> estas
<songer_> con flashdrive
<songer_> tarrasfquero
<songer_> en forma de livecd
<Tarrasquero> mira aqui aver /media/SQ004829V03
<DirtySanchez> Souchiro talvez esto te ayude
<DirtySanchez> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/141739
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: en cuanto a lo tuyo desconozco el metodo para lo que quiers
<songer_> tarrasquero conmo
<Tarrasquero> sube directorios asta /media
<Tarrasquero> parece estar montado alli
<Tarrasquero> songer_: tienes un disco duro solo?
<songer_> si y la flashdrive conque estoy en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> songer_: la flash esta formateada en fat32, no?
<precubcr> tarrasquero
<precubcr> creo k no ..
<precubcr> sino no estaria usando ubuntu desde ella
<precubcr> :P
<Tarrasquero> precubcr: que te dice esto? /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat
<precubcr> jajaj
<precubcr> k
<precubcr> eso nolo abia visto yo ;)
<Tarrasquero> vfat
<precubcr> perdona
<precubcr> ;)
<songer_> si tarrasfquero
<Tarrasquero> :)
<songer_> tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> songer_: esta en /media?
<Souchiro> no me sirve eso, no tengo windows
<songer_> en terminal pongo /media>'
<Souchiro> s linux 100 %
<Souchiro> pewro gracias dirtysanches
<DirtySanchez> no hablan de windows ahi
<DirtySanchez> hablan de problemas con el grub
<precubcr> perdonad
<precubcr> pero a ver
<precubcr> cual es el problema?
<precubcr> arriba no leo nada
<precubcr> :(
<songer_> tarrasquero en terminal pongo /media?
<Tarrasquero> mira haz esto→  nautilus /media/SQ004829V03
<precubcr> no va a entrar en media si esta en flashusb
<Tarrasquero> en terminal
<precubcr> la tiene k montar prrimero no ?
<precubcr> y logo acceder con cd media::/sdf
<precubcr> o algo asi
<precubcr> creo.....
<Tarrasquero> os dejo
<songer_> tarrasquera es ese, como podria ponerle si es que quiero hacerle un scan desde lineas de conmando
<precubcr> songer_ cual es el problema ?a ver si te puedo ayudar
<songer_> tengo que hacerle un scan a este disco duro
<precubcr> desde linux no ?
<songer_> y tengo fque saber cual es la direccion de el disco
<precubcr> songer_
<precubcr> hay una manera aun mas facil de hacerlo
<precubcr> pero no con linux
<precubcr> es con seagate tools
<songer_> scon que?
<precubcr> es gratis
<precubcr> te paso link ok ?
<DreaDy_HK> saludos a todos los bro del foro
<DreaDy_HK> meses que no entraba
<precubcr> songer_
<precubcr> MP
<songer_> si precubcr
<songer_> mira tengo que escanearlo para que elimine virus que tenga
<precubcr> aaaaaaaaaaa
<precubcr> por que no me has dicho eso
<precubcr> jajajaj
<precubcr> madre mia ..
<precubcr> espera
<precubcr> te paso otro link ok ?
<precubcr> as leido el otro prv ?
<precubcr> sabes como se llama el virus y donde esta ¿?
<songer_> no
<precubcr> a la izquierda
<precubcr> tienes mi mensaje
<precubcr> miralo bien
<precubcr> pero espera
<precubcr> k ese es para comprobar la integridad del disco duro
<DreaDy_HK> alguien sabe si por que no se pueden obtener los efectos visuales en ubuntu con vmware
<DreaDy_HK> ?
<precubcr> xk
<precubcr> no as instalado los drivers de la grafica
<d0lph1n> bueno me voy, saludos y cuidense
<precubcr> adios
<DreaDy_HK> como eso ?
<DreaDy_HK> precubcr
<DreaDy_HK> como eso de los drivers de la tarjeta grafica en vmware ?
<precubcr> a ver
<DreaDy_HK> los puedo instalar en vmware ?
<precubcr> para que funcionen
<precubcr> tienes que tener los drivers de la grafica instalados
<precubcr> los tienes ?
<DreaDy_HK> claro pero en el sistema nativo
<precubcr> pues no
<DreaDy_HK> no en la maquina virtuuuuuuuual de ubuntu
<precubcr> tiene k estar en el wmware
<DreaDy_HK> dale
<precubcr> instalalos ahi
<precubcr> sabes como ?
<DreaDy_HK> pero tengo dos tarjetas graficas
<precubcr> jaja
<precubcr> pues instala las dos
<DreaDy_HK> ahi vere como lo hago
<precubcr> k marca son ?
<precubcr> las graficas ?
<precubcr> marca modelo
<novalettre> buenasssss
<Guest86006> hola
<precubcr> ola
<Guest86006> hola precurb
<precubcr> precubcr
<precubcr> jejej
<Guest86006> si perdon
<precubcr> nada
<precubcr> :P
<HD> una es una Ati 4550y la otra una intel
<precubcr> HD ?
<Guest86006> precubcr sabes programar
<precubcr> no:(
<Guest86006> yo tampoco
<Guest86006> sabes informatica
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> :P
<precubcr> reparo ordenadores ..
<precubcr> todo tipo de sistemas
<Guest86006> que bueno
<precubcr> linux, windows, mac
<precubcr> u sabes algo ?
<Guest86006> masomenos
<Guest86006> la verdad no
<Guest86006> de reparar
<precubcr> aha
<precubcr> y k sabes de ordenadores ?
<Guest86006> lo basico
<precubcr> weno
<precubcr> esta bien
<Guest86006> se algunas cosas
<precubcr> si te gustan ..a
<precubcr> aprenderas
<precubcr> con el tiempo
<Guest86006> si
<DreaDy_HK> precubcr como se cuales drivers instalo
<DreaDy_HK> y de donde los bajo ?
<precubcr> pues ..
<precubcr> cual es el sistema base ?
<precubcr> guest ..
<precubcr> tiempo al tiempo ..
<Guest86006> sabes meter un mac en windows
<Guest86006> e tratado
<Guest86006> pero no sirve
<precubcr> si claro k si
<precubcr> pero seria al reves
<precubcr> windows en mac
<Guest86006> no
<Guest86006> digo mac os
<Guest86006> en una pc
<DreaDy_HK> yo tengo al reves
<DreaDy_HK> mac en windows
<Guest86006> ok
<precubcr> mac en windows ?
<precubcr> aaa
<precubcr> con wmware
<precubcr> jajaj
<Guest86006> si
<DreaDy_HK> de hecho lo estoy corriendo ahora
<DreaDy_HK> obvio
<DreaDy_HK> vmware
<precubcr> por eso
<precubcr> pero se puede
<precubcr> sin wmware
<DreaDy_HK> si se puede
<DreaDy_HK> virtualbox
<DreaDy_HK> hjahjajha
<Guest86006> que es vmaware
<Guest86006> ok
<DreaDy_HK> un programa para emular sistemas operativos
<precubcr> wmware entorno virtual
<precubcr> comovirtual pc
<DreaDy_HK> de hecho yo corro 7 sistemas operativos distintos simultaneos
<DreaDy_HK> claro
<Guest86006> que ventajas tiene virtualbox
<precubcr> eso es alo
<precubcr> tantos a la vez
<precubcr> cargan demasiado la memoria
<DreaDy_HK> claro
<precubcr> se sobrecalienta
<precubcr> y peta en 2 meses
<DreaDy_HK> si pero algunos como win 98
<precubcr> jajaaj
<DreaDy_HK> win 2000
<DreaDy_HK> casi no usan
<precubcr> weno
<precubcr> eso si
<DreaDy_HK> backtrack tambien usa poco
<precubcr> jejej
<Guest86006> y no se puede instalar directo desde la bios
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> pero
<DreaDy_HK> si se puede
<precubcr> no desde la bios
<precubcr> sino desde
<precubcr> cd
<DreaDy_HK> particiona el disco
<precubcr> jejeje
<precubcr> primero instalas mac
<DreaDy_HK> oye precubcr
<precubcr> y luego windows
<Guest86006> claro meto el disco
<precubcr> o al reves
<precubcr> como mas te guste
<precubcr> dime
<DreaDy_HK> como lo hago para ver que tarjeta de video me detecta ubunto en vmware
<DreaDy_HK> quiero habilitar los efectos
<DreaDy_HK> tu lo has hecho ?
<precubcr> te detecta las dos
<Guest86006> es que yo meto el disco y piso f12
<precubcr> que sistema quieres ver ?
<Guest86006> y nada
<precubcr> linux ¿?
<DreaDy_HK> ubuntu
<precubcr> guest
<DreaDy_HK> en este estoy
<DreaDy_HK> pero por vmware
<precubcr> no tienes k pulsar f12
<precubcr> sino configurar la bios
<DreaDy_HK> quiero activar los efectos
<precubcr> para que arranque desde cd
<precubcr> ok
<Guest86006> ya arranca
<precubcr> k version de ubuntu ?
<precubcr> 10.10?
<Guest86006> pero solo sale la manzana
<xangua> agg anadamás basta que escriban una palabra por renglón.... hecf
<DreaDy_HK> la ultima
<precubcr> 10 10?
<precubcr> abre konsole
<precubcr> hazte su
<precubcr> y pon esto
<precubcr> glxinfo | grep direct
<Guest86006> precubrc sabes de teamwiever
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> xk ?
<Guest86006> me ayudarias
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> dime id
<precubcr> y pass
<precubcr> por privado
<Guest86006> ok
<DreaDy_HK> comand no found
<DreaDy_HK> glxinfo | grep direct
<precubcr> ????''
<precubcr> imposible
<precubcr> eres root ?
<precubcr> glxgears
<DreaDy_HK> tampoco bro
<DreaDy_HK> olvidaste los comandos
<precubcr> jajaj
<precubcr> espera
<DreaDy_HK> espero ...
<juan343> hola
<juan343> alguien ha tenido problemas con la tarjeta de wirless  encore ENLW1-G2 en ubuntu?
<precubcr> mierda ..
<precubcr> pos no me acuerdo del pu*o comando
<m4v> !lengua precubcr
<kubot> precubcr: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<Yadira> alguien puede decirme como poner la pantalla de iniciaar de ubuntu 9.4 en el 10.10LTS la del 9.4 c ve mejor
<Yadira> c ve mas profecional la del 9.4 y no la pantalla fea esa violeta
<Linda> hola alguien me puede indicar si algunos de estos cambios que hize me puede traer problemas - http://imagebin.org/132278
<mama21mama> dejalo por defecto.
<Linda> mama21mama, yo hize algunos cambios,como se ahora cuales son los que estaban marcados por defecto,quisiera saber para ponerlos como estaban
<mama21mama> crea un usuario y lo pones en el grupo de root y admin y luego miras los privilegios.
<mama21mama> y le copias.
<mama21mama> sudo adduser test
<mama21mama> sudo adduser root test
<mama21mama> sudo adduser admin test
<mama21mama> creo que asi era
<mama21mama> a los ultimo dos al reves
<mama21mama> sudo adduser test root
<mama21mama> sudo adduser test admin
<mama21mama> entras al user nuevo test. y miras los privilegios.
<mama21mama> y le copias a tu user habitual.
<Linda> grasias
<mama21mama> si anda molestando el user que usas lo remueves pero antes copias la home al otro user nuevo.
<mama21mama> por nada
<Linda> creo que por creerme que sabia lo q hacia,no me deja quemar discos en mi maquina virtual
<Linda> no me detecta el cdrom virtualbox
<Linda> por estar bregando sin saber,le di privilegios a vboxuser a mi,pero lo unico a demas de eso que bregue fue lo que te mencione
<novalettre> buenas gente
<novalettre> les pregunto
<novalettre> como es el nombre del programa ese para compiz, el icono que aparece en el area de notificacion
<novalettre> porque no lo encuentro
<novalettre> tray icon o algo por el estilo
<george2002> fusion icon
<Killman> hi
<Killman> alguien recuerda la opción exacta dónde se hace para que se ven pestañas en kate?
<george2002> Killman: las laterales?
<Killman> sí
<george2002> Killman: y no tienes menu?
<george2002> menu/ver/vista de herramientas
<george2002> hay esta mostrar barra lateral
<Killman> george2002: sorry esa si tengo. las pestañas que quiero son las que aparecen en la parte superior al abrir un documento
<george2002> no se a cuales te refiere
<george2002> pero hay te paso una captura para que me digas cual
<george2002> Killman: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-kate
<Killman> george2002: la encontre ha sido de activar el complemento tabify
<george2002> ok
<Killman> george2002: ya quedo bien. gracias http://i.min.us/idJmcs.png
<_Axelio_> amigos, tengo ubuntu 10.10 y mi amarok no reproduce nada.. cómo puedo hacer para hacerlo reproducir?
<george2002> bien
<george2002> Killman: usas kde?
<Killman> george2002: sí
<Killman> amo kde
<george2002> bien yo tambien, hay un plasmoide que sirve para subir imagenes y texto facil, ya lo tienes instalado?
<Killman> no
<Killman> cual es?
<Killman> yo arrastro la imagen que quiero subir a esta web http://min.us
<george2002> Killman: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-kate1
<Killman> a ver
<Killman> george2002: cómo se llama ese plasmoide?
<george2002> pastebin, sale en los plasmoides con el icono q ves en la captura
<Killman> a ver
<Killman> voy
<george2002> hay para facebook tambien para msn
<george2002> Killman: #kubuntu-es
<Killman> voy
<Juankof> buenas noches
<Juankof> alguien me puede ayudar con SSH
<Juankof> tengo instalado ddclient y no puedo conectarme via SSH a mi dominio
<Juankof> pero si me puedo conectar por LAN
<Juankof> como hago para que funcione??
<DirtySanchez>  /dns Juankof
<Juankof> como??
<Juankof> alguien sabe usar SSh atraves de internet??
<chilicuil> Juankof: solo tienes que tener un dominio dinamico y rutear el trafico a traves de router
<Juankof> chilicuil, tengo ddclient instalado como demonio y me actualiza la ip pero el problema es que cuando me quiero conectar a mi domino por SSh no me deja ya le abri el puerto a mi makina pero no me deja
<chilicuil> Juankof: ummm, bueno, el puerto se 'abre', cuando arrancas el servicio
<Juankof> chilicuil, en cambio por la LAN si me deja
<Juankof> chilicuil,  como asi??
<chilicuil> Juankof: en la configuracion de tu router, ponle que todo el trafico que vaya al puerto del ssh (21?) vaya a tu maquina (donde tienes sshd)
<Juankof> chilicuil,  2 	SSH 	TCP 	22 	22 	192.168.1.32
<Juankof> ya lo tengo abierto en el router
<chilicuil> Juankof: haz esto, $ curl ifconfig.me y luego $ curl tu_dominio y checa si las dos ip's son iguales
<Juankof> ok dame un seg
<Juankof> chilicuil,  me sale esto con mi dominio en dyndns ::: <html>
<Juankof> <head>
<Juankof> <title>Protected Object</title></head><body>
<Juankof> <h1>Protected Object</h1>This object on the RomPager server is protectedjuankof@
<chilicuil> Juankof: pasame el nombre de tu dominio
<chilicuil> Juankof: lol, sry, mea culpa, tiene que ser: $ ping tu_dominio xD
<chilicuil> y entonces ahora si comparas las ip
<Juankof> no son las mismas
<Juankof> tan raro
<chilicuil> Juankof: el problema esta en tu router
<Juankof> que serA??
<chilicuil> Juankof: vuelve a checar si de la forma en la que lo especificaste se redirecciona el trafico, tienes algun otro servicio ademas de ssh?
<chilicuil> Juankof: si lo tienes y ellos funcionan pero ssh no, entonces si seria muy raro xD, umm, pero si no tienes otros servicios, probablemente la configuracion se haga de otra forma
<Juankof> dejame miro por qtualiza bienue entre a dyndns.org y me dice otra ip como que no ac
<chilicuil> aumm? xD
<Juankof> tan raro me sigue salindo otra ip cuando hago ping a mi domiio
<arp-> que ip sale
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> 172.26.224.1
<arp-> y tu ip cual es
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> 190.66.122.105
<arp-> bueno, tnes el cliente de dyndns
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> tengo ddclient
<arp-> y te dice que pudo refrescar la ip bien
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> y ya lo ejecute nuevamente y al haer ping salen las mismas ips
<arp-> um
<arp-> pusiste bien los datos
<arp-> ?
<arp-> me refiero en el ddclient
<Juankof> voy a desintalarlo y reintall
<arp-> especifica bien los datos en el programa
<arp-> dominio, passware
<Juankof> ok
<Juankof> NO ME HACKEEN PLEASE LES DI MUCHOS DATOS
<arp-> puede tardar un toquesin en resfrescar los datos
<arp-> dyndns
<Juankof> YA LO REINTALE
<arp-> ok
<Juankof> PERO NADA
<Juankof> no me deja conectar
<arp-> pone bien los datos
<arp-> usuario, dominio, passware
<Juankof> ssh: connect to host .dyndns.org port 22: Connection timed out
<chilicuil> Juankof: ve descartando problemas, conecta hacia la ip que salga de $ curl ifconfig.me
<arp-> ah?
<chilicuil> Juankof: si puedes conectar, es un problema de tu cliente dddns no hay de otra
<arp-> :S
<chilicuil> Juankof: si no, tienes dos problemas, en el router y en el cliente dddns
<Juankof> ssh IP no sirve
<arp-> como que no sirve?
<Juankof> no conecta
<arp-> tu servidor ssh anda?
<arp-> estas detras de un router?
<Juankof> y lo rero es que le tengo el puerto abierto en el router hacia la ip
<Juankof> ssh con la ip de la lan si conecta
<arp-> esstas detras de un router
<Juankof> si
<arp-> tenes que hacer un forward del puerto 22
<arp-> en tu router
<arp-> :P
<Juankof> ya lo hice a la ip fija de la makina
<arp-> y pero no te anda
<Juankof> nop solo me anda por lan
<arp-> o tenes un firewall activo en tu sistema
<arp-> otra posible opcion...
<Juankof> pues en la makina tengo linux mint y no le he instaldo firewall
<dzup2> Juankof: ssh localhost ??
<arp-> y talvez trae algunas reglas de iptables
<arp-> molestando
<dzup2> te deja entrar?
<arp-> dzup le hizo a la ip de lan y le anda
<arp-> osea a su propia interface
<arp-> pero a su propia ip publica, no
<arp-> osea.. que el forward no esta hecho bien
<Juankof> ssh localhost en mi makina o en el portatil??
<arp-> o tiene alguna regla filtrando conecciones entrantes externas a la pc
<arp-> javila localhost es tu propia pc
<dzup2> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit | sudo iptables -L
<dzup2> Juankof: haz eso y pega el resultado aqui.
<arp-> iptables -F
<arp-> con sudo
<Juankof> ok
<arp-> un flush...
<dzup2> arp-: primero hay que ver si iptables tiene algo antes de borrar.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> lista las reglas...
<arp-> okas disculpa, la hora
<arp-> xD
<arp-> son las 2:00AM
<arp-> ahaha
<Juankof>  sudo iptables -L
<Juankof> [sudo] password for juankof:
<Juankof> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Juankof> target     prot opt source               destination
<Juankof> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Juankof> target     prot opt source               destination
<arp-> ya no cordino
<dzup2> heh
<arp-> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup2> Juankof: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit | sudo iptables -L
<Juankof> esta actualizando
<Juankof> se quedo quieto el prompt
<Juankof> con la misma linea que les mande
<dzup2> Juankof: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit | sudo iptables -L
<Juankof> dzup, ya lo ejecute pero se quedo quietoo
<dzup2> probando aca
<Juankof> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit | sudo iptables -L
<dzup2> Juankof: sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<Juankof> http://pastebin.com/fx4GnK4K
<Juankof> vee esta bueno lo de pastebinit
<dzup2> ok, esta bien, desde otra pc si puedes ssh correcto?
<Juankof> sip
<Juankof> desde el laptop ssh + ipdelaLAn me conecta
<dzup2> Juankof: ifconfig | pastebinit
<Juankof> dzup, en donde?? makina o laptop
<dzup2> servidor sshd
<Juankof> http://pastebin.com/QDFdK477
<dzup2> tu router es http://192.168.1.0 *click* ??
<dzup2> http://192.168.1.1 *click*  cual sirve?
<Juankof> 1.1
<dzup2> bien vete a NAT y metele 22 TCP a la IP 192.168.1.32
<Juankof> ya lo hice
<Juankof> eso es lo raro
<arp-> tu pc tiene ip fija
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> arp-, Si http://pastebin.com/QDFdK477
<arp-> em
<arp-> tenes varias pc en la red
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> hay 3 .. 1 el server con ssh , 2 mi laptop , 3 el xbox
<arp-> tenes otra prendida
<arp-> ?
<Juankof> nop
<arp-> podes acceder a ssh desde la otra
<arp-> ?
<arp-> a ok
<Juankof> si desde laptop puedo entrar a sewrver con ssh ip d la LAN pero con el dominioo dyndns.org
<arp-> el router
<arp-> algo tenes mal
<arp-> que router es?
<Juankof> billion de timofonica
<arp-> um
<arp-> fijate si no tiene opciones de firewall
<dzup21> sabes tu ip externa?
<arp-> dzup
<arp-> whois...
<Juankof> descactivo el firewall
<Juankof> ??
<arp-> 190.66.122.105
<arp-> esa es
<Juankof> si esa es
<dzup21> ssh 190.66.122.105
<dzup21> The authenticity of host '190.66.122.105 (190.66.122.105)' can't be established.
<dzup21> RSA key fingerprint is 0d:7b:99:93:19:f3:61:44:60:74:26:bb:c0:2e:90:c0.
<dzup21> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<dzup21> si contesta
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ja
<Juankof> si??
<Juankof> les contesta
<dzup21> si no te contesta, entonces borra el $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts
<Juankof> pero por que a mi no??
<Juankof> ok
<dzup21> lo mejor es editarlo y borrar la insrtancia a esa maquina, asi no pierdes las demas keys
<dzup21> Juankof: gedit $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts   y si se te complica rm $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts
<dzup21> y ssh IP-EXTERNA
<Juankof> no me aparece $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts
<Juankof> donde esta en mint
<Juankof> ?
<arp-> en la consola...
<dzup21> find $HOME -name known_hosts
<dzup21> pero, desconozco mint.
<Juankof> no me salio nada
<Juankof> find $HOME -name known_hosts NO SALE NADA
<dzup21> sudo find $HOME -name known_hosts
<dzup21> ...hmmm ...deveria estar en tu $HOME
<Juankof> EN MINT NO ESTA
<dzup21> te toca googlear por "mint erase ssh known hosts"
<chilicuil> deberia ser igual, no?
<chilicuil> aqui tampoco contesta
<chilicuil> a lo mejor cambia muy seguido de ip
<dzup21> aqui si contesto
<dzup21> pruebo de nuevo.
<dzup21> ahh si, le cambio el ip.
<dzup21> o tumbo el sshd pues ya no contesto.
<chilicuil> bueno, ojala arregle su problema, buenas noches o/
<Juankof> ya volvi
<Juankof> se me cayo el internet
<Juankof> ya borre el archivo
<Juankof> dzup21, ya borre el archivo
<Juankof> dzup, esta es mi nueva IP 190.66.107.249
<Juankof> QUE SERA'??
<Juankof> arp-, mira si te dja conectar con mi ip 190.66.107.249
<Juankof> dzup,  mira si te dja conectar con mi ip 190.66.107.249
<dzup21> ssh 190.66.107.249
<dzup21> The authenticity of host '190.66.107.249 (190.66.107.249)' can't be established.
<dzup21> RSA key fingerprint is 0d:7b:99:93:19:f3:61:44:60:74:26:bb:c0:2e:90:c0.
<dzup21> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? ^C
<Juankof> por que sera que desde mi pòrtatil no me deja??
<dzup21> esta raro
<Juankof> ssh: connect to host 190.66.107.249 port 22: Connection timed out
<dzup21> y ssh 192.168.1.32 ?? desde portatil
<Juankof> calro conecta de una
<Juankof> de una me pide passwords
<Juankof> pero con la ip externa no
<Juankof> pero a uds si los deja
<Juankof> que sera??
<Juankof> dzup21, esperame ya vengo hechale cabeza
<dzup21> hechale tu, yo no se.
<juankof__> ya volvi
<juankof__> dzup21, ya mire y desde otra red si me deja
<juankof__> desde la red de mi vecina si me deja pero desde la mia no
<juankof__> solo con la ip de la LAN
<juankof__> que raro que por que pasara esto??
<juankof__> gracias por la ayuda
<arp-> por que  tu router  no debe estar haciendo el forward
<juankof__> por lo menos sali de la duda de por que no me podia conectar
<arp-> esos router's de las telefonicas, que vienen tocados
<arp-> son una basura
<juankof__> sip
<arp-> si es posible, cambiale el firmware
<arp-> con el original
<arp-> y sino.. comprate uno
<arp-> como la ente
<arp-> gente
<arp-> xD
<juankof__> pero ya me di cuenta que desde otra red me puedo conectar con la ip externa
<arp-> ok
<juankof__> pues va tocar
<arp-> no lei eso
<arp-> ...
<arp-> a ver
<juankof__> otra cosa NUEVO TOPIC
<arp-> ahi lei
<arp-> ok
<juankof__> para conectarme a vnc tambien lo puedo hacer con la ip externa???
<arp-> sep
<arp-> tenes que hacer el forward al puerto del vnc
<juankof__> aL 5900
<arp-> si no mal recuerdo
<arp-> si
<arp-> o 5800
<arp-> no recuerdo
<juankof__> bueno el caso es el siguiente
<juankof__> tengo en el server 2 usuarios
<juankof__> y instale el vncserver
<juankof__> el caso es que cuando quiero conectar a un display el me lo ubica en una ip
<juankof__> ejemplo user1 puerto 5901 y user 2 5902
<arp-> aja?
<juankof__> como hago para saber la puerto que le va a dar a cada usuario??
<arp-> no se.. se supone que podrias definir eso
<juankof__> ok
<arp-> pero hace un rango de forward
<arp-> suele aver una opcion de rangos
<arp-> ponele
<juankof__> si tenes razon
<arp-> desde 5900 a 5999
<arp-> en el router
<arp-> y listo...
<arp-> debe manejarse con los 59xx
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> eso a una misma pc?
<juankof__> pero cuando intento hacer eso el router me dice ERROR: FAIL TO UPDATE DUE TO... DUPLICATE PORT NUMBER !
<arp-> ah
<arp-> capas ya usaste el 5900
<arp-> borralo
<arp-> y establece un rango
<arp-> pero eso va ser para una misma pc?
<Killman> hi
<juankof__> pero no esta abierto
<juankof__> si para el server
<arp-> ok
<Killman> alguien sabe cómo desactivar register_globals  desde el .htaccess ?
<arp-> borra el que creaste
<arp-> y pone el rango
<juankof__> no he creado ninguno
<juankof__> eso es lo raro
<arp-> ok
<juankof__> solo tengo el puerto abierto de ssh
<juankof__> no mas
<juankof__> a y el del amule
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> pero en el router tenes que intentar
<arp-> poner el rango de forward
<arp-> desde 5900 a 5999
<juankof__> el router responde lo siguienrte ERROR: FAIL TO UPDATE DUE TO... DUPLICATE PORT NUMBER !
<arp-> um
<arp-> fijate bien si no esta el 5900
<arp-> ya creado
<arp-> o algun otro
<juankof__> nop
<juankof__> seguro
<juankof__> solo ssh y amule
<arp-> y emule cual tiene
<arp-> ?
<juankof__> 4668
<arp-> ok
<arp-> raro...
<juankof__> rarisimo
<[Maxeetoh]> hay alguien?
<arp-> sepe
<[Maxeetoh]> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<[Maxeetoh]> me la subieron
<[Maxeetoh]> che convenzanme todavia no puedo sacaar la cabeza de windows, soy user hace unos 3 dias, y me estoy por bajar un .tar, mi pregunta es hay algun peligro? es decir puede tener algun script malicioso?
<arp-> tar de que?
<[Maxeetoh]> es el bifrost
<[Maxeetoh]> lo usaba en windows
<[Maxeetoh]> pero en linux nunca lo use
<arp-> acostumbrate a usar el sistema de reopositirio
<[Maxeetoh]> estoy viendo de poder entrar a una maquina virtuaL para ver si lo puedo hacer xD
<arp-> en caso de que no este ahi, recien ahi lo bajas aparte
<[Maxeetoh]> y queria probar un par de cosas ahi
<[Maxeetoh]> aprovechar que no pasa nada
<[Maxeetoh]> sisi pero quiero que me convenzas que la seguridad de linux, nada que ver win 7
<[Maxeetoh]> ajjajajaj
<arp-> los repositirios son siempre seguros
<arp-> software proporcionados por los desarrolladores
<arp-> xD
<[Maxeetoh]> hahaha
<arp-> necesito conseguir una partitura
<arp-> veamos...
<[Maxeetoh]> arp-
<arp-> dime?
<aleiex> hola, descargué un archivo .mdf para quemar, pero no se con que software
<aleiex> es una imagen como iso
<aleiex> algun programa para hacerlo?
<arp-> aleiex
<aleiex> arp-: what
<arp-> k3b
<arp-> usa eso
<arp-> k3b soporta MDF, si no mal recuerdo
<arp-> bueno me las tomo
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * alexneb viene ahora ... batery low!!! 
<Jakeukalane_> por si alguien le surge la duda de nuevo, he encontrado esto, que parece ser un "repositorio" de versiones antiguas→ http://archive.fedoraproject.org/pub/archive/fedora/linux/releases/10/Everything/x86_64/os/Packages/  las direcciones que salen en rpm search están mal...
<Jakeukalane_> supongo que es ir navegando por el árbol de directorios si se quiere otra cosa que no sea la versión 10.  ...   de todas formas estaba buscando un archivo que sé que está dentro de un rpm, pero me interesaría alguna forma de acceder al repositorio de fedora oficial desde ubuntu
<Jakeukalane_> saludos
<Tarrasquero> probaste por ftp?
<ivan_> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<Tarrasquero> !ask ivan_
<kubot> ivan_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
 * alexneb ara vengo
<javila> Buenos dias amig@s.
<tribalphoenix> buenos dias amigos
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * alexneb a comer... un abrazo
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe algo acerca de FlashFirebug y FirePHP?
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> tenogo un montaje smbfs, ahora debo copiar unos archivos ahi con un script, queria comprobar antes de copiarlos que este correctamente montada, por eso inclue algo asi como   mount | grep "10.0.2.2" pero en el script no encuentra el comando, como si tuviera alguna restriccion
<[R00teR]> hola! un poco de ayuda por favor, tengo win xp instalado en una maquina virtual VirtualBox y funciona de maravilla, ahora intento usar "iwebcamera"  pero no funciona en VirtualBox, ubuntu lo reconoce bien usando WebcamStudio, pero windows xp en VirtualBox no. Alguien sabe porque puede ser? algo de la red?
<seyacat> [R00teR]: montaste el dispositivo antes de probar
<[R00teR]> como?
<[R00teR]> perdon
<[R00teR]> no estaba leyendo
<[R00teR]> seyacat,
<seyacat> [R00teR]: si agregaste el dispositivo a tu maquina virtual?
<[R00teR]> es que no es un dispositivo como tal seyacat
<[R00teR]> eso es lo malo
<[R00teR]> si fuera por USB seria mas facil creo
<[R00teR]> es que va por wifi
<[R00teR]> enciendes el app en el iphone y conectas wifi
<seyacat> [R00teR]: aa es un dispositvo de red
<[R00teR]> entonces se conecta a la misma red que el pc y puedes usar la webcam
<[R00teR]> claro
<[R00teR]> es lo malo
<[R00teR]> en windows lo probe y funciona perfecto, conecta a la primera
<[R00teR]> y en ubuntu tambien, funciona genial
<[R00teR]> pero en virtualbox no funciona, y yo no tengo windows aqui
<[R00teR]> jajja
<seyacat> [R00teR]: mira intenta usar una interface de puente, para que puedas asignar a tu maquina virtual una direccion dentro de tu intervalo de red
<seyacat> [R00teR]: seguro ahi funciona
<[R00teR]> y como hago eso?
<[R00teR]> ayer trasteando por las opciones del virtualbox mire en red, y cambie parametros pero si cambio algo ya pierdo la conexion de internet
<seyacat> abres el lanzador del virtualbox, en configurar>red> y buscas interface de puente en la 2, la primera dejale como nat
<[R00teR]> ahh en la 2
<[R00teR]> creo que me aparecia en gris, voy a mirar y te confirmo
<seyacat> [R00teR]: debes apagar la maquina virtual para poder configurar
<[R00teR]> ah vale! apagando
<[R00teR]> vale ya esta hecho
<[R00teR]> y como configuro el puente?
<[R00teR]> adaptador puente eth0
<[R00teR]> me pone
<abel> ihola mi laptop acer aspire 3680 con ubuntu dice que no tengo ningun adaptador de bluetoothj ; y en vista si funcionaba , hasta tenia un boton para esto ..alguna forma que funcione?
<seyacat> si el mismo en el que tu red este conectado
<[R00teR]> y la direccion mac da igual?
<seyacat> si da igual
<seyacat> si estas conectado por wifi usa wlan0
<[R00teR]> no, por cable
<[R00teR]> el pc esta por cable
<seyacat> a ya entonces esta bien eth0
<seyacat> si tienes mas interfaces puedes hacer mas puentes, pero claro es de gana
<seyacat> JAJA
<[R00teR]> jajaja
<[R00teR]> no no!! no tengo mas
<[R00teR]> con una ya basata
<[R00teR]> basta*
<[R00teR]> a ver voy a probar asi
<[R00teR]> tal como esta
<[R00teR]> no deberia configurar nada mas?
<seyacat> si, asegurate de tener el guest addons instalado, supongo que si, y bueno tendras ahi una interface mas que si tienes dhcp cojera una direccion de la red, o en el caso puedes ponerle una ip en el mismo segmento
<seyacat> seguro ahi te sirve
<[R00teR]> wooow
<[R00teR]> funciona!!
<[R00teR]> voy a probar que todavia no me lo creo...
<[R00teR]> seyacat, muchas gracias
<[R00teR]> me ha funcionado
<[R00teR]> tu invento
<[R00teR]> jaja
<seyacat> jaja
<seyacat> no me he inventado
<seyacat> me ha pasado muchas veces con los discoveris de seriales a ethernet y ese tipo de dispositivos
<seyacat> [R00teR]: de nada
<[R00teR]> eternamente agradecido tio
<[R00teR]> ves, esto es lo bonito de linux
<[R00teR]> el ayudar desinteresadamente...
<[R00teR]> :)
<Genelyk> Ola
<granjero> se peude usar el comando umask pero separando usuarios? o es global?
<kurama10> granjero: que es lo que quieres hacer
<granjero> que un usuario es particular escriba con 0777 de permisos
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> pero es arriesgar tu info no
<granjero> pero el resto escriba con 0770
<granjero> es para el directorio de la base de datos de un soft de windows
<kurama10> necros_mx: osea que el servidor windows tiene que escribir en el linux con ciertos permisos
<kurama10> o alreves granjero
<granjero> es un soft que corre en win
<granjero> pero lee los datos de un server ubuntu 10.04
<granjero> ademas corre en un win virtualizado
<kurama10> mmmmm
<leonardo-merchan> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<leonardo-merchan> hagame un favor es que tengo ubuntu 10.10 en un equipo escritorio y se me esta bloqueando queda congelado y no deja hacer nada, que error puede ser ese problema que tengo
<cousteau> leonardo-merchan, se me ocurre que leas el dmesg a ver si da info de algo
<kurama10> leonardo-merchan: tienes activado el screensaver
<kurama10> ?
<cousteau> qué le pasa exactamente? qué procesador, memoria y tarjeta gráfica tiene? tiene los efectos activados? si pulsas Ctrl-Alt-F1, cambia al modo texto?
<cousteau> (Ctrl-Alt-F7 para volver a modo gráfico)
<leonardo-merchan> no deja activar nada me toca apagarlo a la fuerza,
<cousteau> mejor que apagarlo a la fuerza es hacer REISUB
<leonardo-merchan> en modo terminar no me deja activar,board intel 945 y un procesador intel corel duo y memoria de dos gb
<cousteau> qué haces antes de que se te cuelgue? o es de repente?
<leonardo-merchan> kurama10 no le tengo activo ese screensaver
<leonardo-merchan> cousteau - se cuelga asi solo se prende y se ingresa la contraseña y se deja quieto y cuando lo mira uno de nuevo a los 5 minutos esta congelado, me manifiestas el disco duro que tiene dañado tres sectores del disco
<leonardo-merchan> es la unica falla que tiene
<leonardo-merchan> o puede ser la imagen que este presentando problemas
<cousteau> a los 5 minutos? a lo mejor es el salvapantallas... o que a los 5 minutos se bloquea la sesión o luego no se desbloquea bien
<leonardo-merchan> pero si uno esta trabajando hace lo mismo, por eso descarto lo de salvapantallas
<kyperf> Te deja cambiar a pej tty1?
<leonardo-merchan> no deja
<kyperf> Has probado a iniciar sin las X?
<leonardo-merchan> no, pero yo intentare
<leonardo-merchan> kyperf tiene un problema si el disco duro tiene dañado 3 sectores del mismo
<fosco_> leonardo-merchan, un error en el disco podría hacer que el sistema quedase momentaneamente bloqueado mientras intenta leer el sector defectuoso
<fosco_> pero no creo que provocase un cuelgue total del sistema
<fosco_> de todas maneras si quieres comprobar los errores abre un terminal y escribe tail -f /var/log/messages
<fosco_> dejalo abierto y verás aparecer los errores a medida que se produzcan
<TecladoZurdo> saludos a toda la comunidad
<TecladoZurdo> alguien que me ayude como se implementa una PKI
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> alguien conoce algun canal sobre programacion en java que este en español ?
<TecladoZurdo>  anikras si lo encuentras lo publicas aqui por que tambien lo busco
<anikras> he encontrado una lista de correo de vigo-España
<anikras>  por si a alguien le interesase... https://listas.uvigo.es/mailman/listinfo/java
<anikras> mi idea es que no se como tendria que hacer para empezar a utilizar bases de datos con java
<Tarrasquero> nas
<HorD> hola loco
<Tarrasquero> O.o :P
<HorD> =D
<mokuo> en unos dias empiezo a usar xubuntu maverick
<poncho> buenas
<poncho> tardes
<poncho> nunca he usado bittorrent
<poncho> no le entiendo
<poncho> que tengo que hacer
<poncho> lo abro y aparece mi escritorio
<mimecar> descargas un .torrent , doble clic y descargas
<poncho> donde localizo el torrent
<poncho> en internet???
<moon-watcher> claro
<poncho> me sugieres un sitio para probar
<mimecar> busca en google
<moon-watcher> en una pagina de descarga torrent
<poncho> gracias
<seyacat> lo unico malo del torrent es que te come en ancho de banda sin piedad
<mimecar> seyacat: configura el programa y no pasará eso
<poncho> mejor que bueno que me dijiste
<seyacat> mimecar: siempre pasa, no hay como conparar con una descarga directa
<poncho> buscare otra opcion
<moon-watcher> claro igual que el amule
<poncho> para descargar musica
<poncho> me sugieres alguna otra????
<moon-watcher> limitas la velocidad de descarga
<poncho> bitorren es descarga directa verdad?
<mimecar> no
<moon-watcher> mas o menos
<seyacat> bittorrent es un cliente torrent mas
<moon-watcher> descarga directa es por ejemplo megaunloader
<poncho> entonces es mejor empesar por amule verdad?
<poncho> busco megaunloader
<moon-watcher> el amule va como un tiro
<seyacat> yo cuando bajaba musica me gustaba el amule, pero ahora como la puedes escuchar en linea con el groovershark no hace falta
<mokuo> poncho, mejor trata de usar descarga directa, es mas rapido y va full
<cousteau> seyacat, el Transmission tiene un botón con un dibujo de una tortuga, para reducir el ancho de banda consumido
<poncho> con megaunloader?
<cousteau> para música está bien el Nicotine Plus, está basado en Soulseek, para quien lo conozca
<moon-watcher> poncho, estas un poco liado
<seyacat> cousteau: estamos claro que hay como configurar el ancho de banda, no deja de ser examente igual en la relacion banda/tiempo
<poncho> tengo un mes que empese a usar linux
<mokuo> ps busca en san google lo q deseas descargar y algunos suben los archivos a mega up o a rapidsh
<poncho> y antes no usaba mucho la pc
<mokuo> siempre ahy una primera vez poncho
<poncho> gracias
<seyacat> los mejores torrents que e encontrado estan en piratebay
<poncho> creo que con sus comentarios puedo empesar
<mimecar> la conversación se está saliendo un poco de tema
<mokuo> yo llevo 3 años manejando gnu/linux, jeje
<mimecar> poncho: busca torrents con google o usa el amule
<seyacat> el ares con wine tambien funciona super bien
<poncho> gracias de nuevo
<poncho> voy a salir
<seyacat> y creo que el limewire lo liberaron y ya no tiene ads
<poncho> para ver lo del a mule
<moon-watcher> para descargar torrent yo uso transmision
<mokuo> yo siempre uso descarga directa sea para musica o anime
 * george2002__ usa el kiosko para eso XD
<pixhelado> buenas, se me paran todos los audio streaming (radios por internet), no se si tendre que aumentar el buffer o algo asi. algun consejo?
<xangua> contrata un mejor servicio de internet ;)
<mimecar> ¿que velocidad de descarga tienes pixhelado ?
<mokuo> xD
<pixhelado> xangua, :) no hombre, comprobre con otros portatiles con otras distros y otros dispositivos
<pixhelado> solo me pasa con este equipo y es en varias conexiones, estoy comprobando si teniendo el programa en primer plano pasa tambiern
<pixhelado> mimecar, tengo varias conexiones de varios isp, y en todas igual
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<fzeta> nas panas:)
<pixhelado> mimecar, es la ultima, no recuerdo el numero de version
<mimecar> ¿10.10?
<pixhelado> mimecar,sip, y con las anteriores no me pasaba,
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<pixhelado> puede ser por controlarlo desde el dock
<pixhelado> ??
<mimecar> escucha la música solo con el navegador
<pixhelado> me contesto yo solo, no puede ser por eso, porque con las radios incrustadas en la web tambien pasa
<pixhelado> no se, solo me pasa con este equipo, y en casa tenemos unos 5 portatiles
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones?
<pixhelado> mimecar, sip esta todo, a mi me parecia cosa de que el buffer bajaba bruscamente y luego no podia reconectar
<mimecar> tu no tienes que controlar ningún buffer
<mimecar> ¿pasa lo mismo si ningún equipo está conectado a la red?
 * alexneb saluda
<pixhelado> sip, ahora mismo pasa y solo esta este equipo conectado
<pixhelado> es una conexion 6mb/300
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<pixhelado> mimecar, no lo probe, voy a verlo y ahora vengo
<pixhelado> mimecar, si me da tiempo, que tengo que terminar de currar :P
<mimecar> ok
<pixhelado> gracias por la sugerencia, al menos es algo nuevo que probar
<dzup21> " ...(13:05:06) pixhelado: mimecar, tengo varias conexiones de varios isp, y en todas igual" ...yo ahi no entendi.
<mimecar> como no sea un isp el que paga y otro el del vecino...
<dzup21> espero que los dos los paguen los vecinos
<cousteau> mimecar parece que lo entendió
<cousteau> "isp" == "red wifi"
<dzup21> vaya ...ahora cambio todo.
<cousteau> (es una hipótesis)
<mimecar> muy normal no es contratar dos líneas de conexión con dos operadores diferentes
<crisyelit> Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una minilapto siragon con ubuntu studio, al encender la pantalla queda en este mensaje: usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice; que hago
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado ese fallo?
<mikeleitor> Buenas tardes caballeros
<dzup21> quitale el usb
<crisyelit> lunes
<crisyelit> no tiene nada conectado
<mimecar> que has hecho antes del fallo
<crisyelit> estaba apagada en la oficina y cuando llegue la encendi dio ese error
<crisyelit> los puerto usb ya venian dando fallas no reconocian lo que le conectabamos
<mimecar> crisyelit: pasa una iso de ubuntu a un usb
<mimecar> y comprueba si arranca
<cousteau> a lo mejor el mensaje que aparece no tiene nada que ver con el fallo, sino que es el último mensaje que aparece antes de que se cuelgue
<crisyelit> copio la imagen a un pendrive
<mimecar> no, usa unetbootin para pasar la iso al usb
<crisyelit> queda en ese mensaje y no entra en el sistema
<mimecar> no puedes copiar la iso a mano
<george2002__> crisyelit: entra al bios y desabilita los usb
<crisyelit> desabilite los usb
<crisyelit> pero sigue el mensaje
<crisyelit> estoy en la web buscando el unetbootin y la imagen de ubuntu
<alexneb> crisyelit,  ubetbooting creo tiene la pagina oficial y todo
<crisyelit> unetbootin lo consegui en synaptic
<mimecar> no decias que no iniciaba ubuntu?
<crisyelit> lo estoy haciendo en mi lapto
<crisyelit> el unetbooting tiene la imagen o debo ir a internet y buscarla
<mimecar> no la tiene
<dani__> como puedo saber como funciona el subsistema de automontaje desde el punto de vista del sistema operativo.?¿?
<mimecar> www.google.es
<dani__> he buscado y no lo he encontrado
<TTNK> dani__: busca informacion sobre udev y hal
<TTNK> dani__: udev por lo que entiendo basicamente recibe informacion del kernel, trabaja en base a reglas que deben encontrarse en /etc/udev_/rules.d  de tal forma que si detecta que se conecto una memoria usb entonces va a la regla y busca que debe de hacer cuando se inserta una usb
<TTNK> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Auto_mounting_USB_devices  tal vez pueda ayudarte un poco dani__
<mosh> necesito ayuda
<mosh> alguien qie tenga el brute force
<mimecar> ¿que es eso?
<mosh> fuerza bruta
<mosh> para linuz
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: rebienta las claves
<mimecar> ok
<Tarrasquero> se usa para hackear webs
<Tarrasquero> y cosas asi
<mimecar> sin comentarios
<Tarrasquero> ya
<fzeta> ese lo que era un pirata descarado
<fzeta> xD
<Tarrasquero> eso parece
<TTNK> mas bien un quaker wannabe y ademas tonto ha
<mimecar> el tema no merece ni gastar el teclado
<Tarrasquero> si, verdad, eso no se viene aqui a pedirlo
<dani__> ok gracias
<dani__> y sabes cual es el equivalente a automountd en ubuntu?
<TTNK> yo no tengo idea
<TTNK> no se que es ese automountd :S
<dani__> el automountd segun me han dicho es el demonio que se ejecuta en redhat para automontar lo que le metas al ordena
 * cousteau opina que si una clave se revienta por fuerza bruta, el que puso la clave en parte lo merecía
 * cousteau comprueba su firewall
<TTNK> gestiona autofs?
<dani__> y otra cosa a ver si sabes tu sabes como es por dentro la estructura FILE que devuelve fopen?
<cousteau> dani__, no me acuerdo si lo hacía gnome, o si es lo del udev que han dicho
<dani__> tiene pinta de ser udev si
<dani__> y lo otro¿? sabeis programar en c??¿
<mimecar> abre el archivo.h que usa fopen
<dani__> el stdio.h pero esq me pierdo
<mimecar> busca la estructura
<dani__> lo mas q e encontrado esq hay tres grupos dentro de ansi c
<cousteau> creo que es "udisks"
<dani__> borland devc+ y djkpg
<mimecar> si es ansi c, no puedes tener tres versiones
<dani__> http://c.conclase.net/librerias/?ansitip=FILE
<dani__> mira ese link
<cousteau> dani__, no sé siquiera si es una estructura, a lo mejor simplemente es una dirección de un dispositivo montado en memoria
<dani__> eso es todo ansi c no?
<dani__> tres versiones grupos o algo
<dani__> no se lo q son
<mimecar> no
<dani__> ..
<mimecar> el resultado tiene que ser el mismo
<dani__> q es eso entonces'
<dani__> ?¿
<mimecar> otra cosa que no es ansi c
<cousteau> dev-c++ me suena que es un proyecto abandonado de compilador de C para Windows
<dani__> http://c.conclase.net/librerias/?ansitip=FILE ahi viene  es de ansi c todo no?
<cousteau> borland es otro compilador, otro sería el que tenga Visual Studio... por aquí usamos la GCC
 * cousteau saca la Biblia
<dani__> si yo tb gcc
<dani__> entonces no vale eso?¿?
<dani__> y el djgpp?
<mimecar> dani__: haz caso a la versión que tenga el compilador que uses
<cousteau> eso iba a decir... que el djgpp no tengo ni idea de lo que es
<dani__> y si no se cual es?
<mimecar> ...
<dani__> que version tiene gcc?
<mimecar> lo buscas en el compilador que uses
<mimecar> mira el archivo de cabecera
<dani__> donde esta eso?
<cousteau> stdio.h -> ``typedef struct _IO_FILE FILE;``
<mimecar> cuando programas con un editor, el editor puede leer el archivo de cabecera
<cousteau> es un struct del tipo _IO_FILE   :/
<dani__> en q ruta esta stdio.h?
<cousteau> en mi libro de C dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553326/
<cousteau> dani__, /usr/include/stdio.h
<dani__> y ahora el  _IO_file de donde viene??¿?
<dani__> :S
<crisyelit> mimerca: al tener la imagen en usb, que hago
<cousteau> dani__, he encontrado el _IO_FILE escondido en /usr/include/libio.h
<cousteau> donde pone   struct _IO_FILE { ...
<dani__> http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/forum/linux-development-forum/topic/iofile-not-defined
<dani__> hay esta la mitad
<mimecar> crisyelit: reinicia y arranca desde el usb
<dani__> ok voi a ver
<dani__> gracias de nuevo!
<crisyelit> luego de eso
<mimecar> con eso verás si el usb funciona o está dañado
<mimecar> si funciona ya es un fallo exclusivo del sistema instalado
<dani__> y ahi  lo q tiene #  esta comentado no?¿ y hay ifs dentro de una definicion?
<dani__> es muy raro no?
<cousteau> dani__, desde cuándo los comentarios en C se hacen con #?
<cousteau> los #ifdef #else #endif #define #include etc son cosas del preprocesador de C
<mimecar> dani__: ¿para que necesitas saber la estructura?
<dani__> uff eso son palavres mayores
<mimecar> para usar ficheros en C no lo necesitas
<dani__> pues en una practica d la universidad me  lo han preguntado
<dani__> y no se por donde cogerlo
<dani__> ..
<mimecar> ve a tutorias y pregunta
<dani__> me dice
<dani__> q busq en google
<dani__> o q me busq la vida
<dani__> :(
<cousteau> ejemplo de uso:   void saludo(void) {    #ifdef WIN32 /* si estamos en Windoze */    printf("Windows\r\n");    #else /* si no */    printf("Muerte a Gates!\n");    #endif /* WIN32 */    }
<cousteau> "busca en google"... ese tipo de profesores me suena
<cousteau> lo peor es que cobran por eso
<dani__> si si pero eso q pasa q lo hace el procesador?
<dani__> aiba q movida y eso es c?
<cousteau> dani__, se supone que cada #algo va en una línea aparte
<cousteau> bueno, esto ya sería off-topic, mejor seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> y ahí te lo explico
<mimecar> cousteau: en el mundo real no te van a dar las cosas directamente
<dani__> pero aqi como va q te banean si no hablas de determinada cosa?
<mimecar> dani__: la temática del canal es de ubuntu
<cousteau> mimecar, "Quiero comprar un kilo de manzanas." "Vale; dame el dinero; ve al huerto del vecino y roba un kilo."
<mimecar> ya existe un canal para conversaciones que no son de ubuntu
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> cousteau: te llega un cliente y te pide que hagas una tarea, no vas a tener al profesor para ayudarte
<mimecar> dani__: el ban solo se usa si después de varios avisos no haces caso
<cousteau> mimecar, digo que lo suyo es que te lo explique él, no que su temario consista en "buscar en google"
<mimecar> sobre lo que encuentre ampliarán cosas después
<mimecar> tampoco importa mucho
<mimecar-away> mejor seguir la conversación en el canal de OT
<cousteau> vale
<dani__> como se va?
<dani__> ahi?¿?
<dani__> barra join algo no?
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> dani__, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dani__> ok gracias
<dani__>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dani__>  /join  ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Tarrasquero> dani__: quita el espacio del inicio
<dani__> ya?
<dani__> no va..
<dani__> a ya
<dani__> ok
<fzeta> XD
 * alexneb a cenar
<ubuntero_marigui> saludos a todos
<hackerss9606> HOLA
<mimecar> hola hackerss9606
<hackerss9606> HOLA MIMECAR
<erUSUL> !caps
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<hackerss9606> esta bien
<ubuntero_marigui> tengo problema con la re wi-fi no se como activarla me dice que el dispositivo no esta gestionado
<ubuntero_marigui> haaaa tengo ubuntu 10.10
<hackerss9606> mimecar sabes informatica
<mimecar> ubuntero_marigui: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> hackerss9606: algo se
<hackerss9606> ok
<ubuntero_marigui> tengo una lenovo 3000 c200
<hackerss9606> alguien sabe donde bajar chromium os iso
<mimecar> de la web del proyecto
<mimecar> aunque me parece que no está publicado
<hackerss9606> es gratis
<hackerss9606> digo es codigo abierto
<mimecar> comprueba si está publicado
<hackerss9606> ok
<Gargadon> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/testing/running-tests <--- por si te avientas a crear tu ISO de Chromium
<m4v> hackerss9606: el navegador Chormium?
<hackerss9606> ok gargadon gracias
<Lancro> el SO
<m4v> hackerss9606: está en los repositorios sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Gargadon> m4v: no, Chromium OS
<hackerss9606> m4v no el os
<m4v> ah
<hackerss9606> que les parece w7
<mimecar> otro windows mas
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<m4v> Este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu hackerss9606
<hackerss9606> lose
<hackerss9606> ya
<m4v> estaba por decir que Chromium OS no es topic :P
<hackerss9606> no se usar ubuntu
<hackerss9606> es decir nose bajar instalar
<hackerss9606> programas
<mimecar> hackerss9606: abres el centro de software e instalas programas
<Gargadon> hackerss9606: pos ahi esta el Centro de Software de Ubuntu
<mimecar> en el primer menú, última opción
<Gargadon> desconozco si todavia siga Synaptic en Ubuntu
<hackerss9606> pero hay partes donde tengo que usar la terminal
<mimecar> hackerss9606: no necesitas usar la terminal
<m4v> hackerss9606: es lo mismo, usar la terminal, synaptic, el centro de software
<hackerss9606> ustedes trabajan con codigo abierto
<m4v> no, solo somos usuarios de Ubuntu
<hackerss9606> ok
<hackerss9606> no saben programar
<m4v> tienes alguna consulta que tenga que ver con Ubuntu?
<hackerss9606> perdon no la verdad informatica
<hackerss9606> ya que el codigo abierto
<m4v> ya te indicaron que el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> aquí es para dar soporte
<hackerss9606> si lose me gusta este perdon
 * alexneb ya cené ^^
<gor> hola buenas
<gor> alguien controla apache
<gor> ?
<mimecar> tu pregunta y si saben la respuesta contestarán
<gor> a ver por partes
<gor> instale Xampp para montar un servidor que me ha funcionado muy bien hasta la actualizacion
<gor> total
<gor> por h o por b borre manualmente el archivo apache2 de /etc/init.d
<gor> para que no me creara conflictos con xampp
<gor> al final he desintalado el xampp y queria montar el servidor paso a paso
<gor> pero al reinstalar apache2
<gor> no se graba en init.d
<gor> y no hay forma
<gor> he pegado otros archivos
<gor> y nada
<george2002__> gor: tienes que desinstalar por completo primero
<mimecar> ¿reinstalando xampp no aparece?
<gor> t haciendo purge a apache-commons
<m4v> prueba con sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<gor> tampoc
<gor> hace como que lo esta grabando
<george2002__> gor: para xampp?
<gor> xampp no tiene nada que ver
<m4v> ah, creo que apache2 no usa más el /etc/init.d
<gor> no quiero ya el xampp
<gor> quiero el apache2
<gor> y no hay forma de que se instale de nuevo en el init.d
<pinita> hola
<gor> amos a ver
<mimecar> con una instalación limpia tiene que hacerlo
<m4v> !upstart
<kubot> Upstart es el reemplazo del viejo sistema Sys V Init. Upstart se basa en eventos para dirigir el inicio y apagado de servicios y tareas. Para más información ver en http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gor> para arrancar pongo /etc/init.d apache2 start
<gor> pero lo borre y no hay forma
<pinita> alguien sabe de un complemento de firefox que me permita ver perfil de amigos no conectados en facebook?
<mimecar> no conectados es que no han iniciado sesión?
<m4v> gor: prueba con sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<gor> a ver
<george2002__> m4v: tiene que eliminar por completo primero, luego si instalar
<george2002__> el reinstal no genera cambios en la configuracion
<m4v> como que no? para eso es el --reinstall
<pinita> alguien sabe de un complemento de firefox que me permita ver perfil de amigos no conectados en facebook?
<gor> na
<gor> eso no hace nada
<gor> el caso es que intento esto
<george2002__> pinita: coonectados y no conectados los puedes ver
<mimecar> mimecar>	no conectados es que no han iniciado sesión?
<gor> apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<gor> y no lo desinstala
<m4v> gor: que Ubuntu es?
<pinita> como me ayudas
<gor> 10.10
<george2002__> gor usa el gestor de paquetes
<pinita> es que una persona indeseada me bloqueo y no puedo ni ver sus fotos
<gor> esto esta jodido
<mimecar> pinita: no puedes hacer nada
<gor> encontre un hilo en ingles sobre esto
<george2002__> pinita: eso es diferente
<mimecar> la idea del bloqueo es esa
<pinita> pero leii del complemeento firesheer
<pinita> pero yo estuve en un congreso y nos mostraron que se puede hacer
<mimecar> te dará problemas si lo usas
<gor> y el tio intento mil cosas
<gor> hasta creo su propio archivo apache2 a partir de otros
<gor> y na
<george2002__> gor: usa el gestor de paquetes, lo buscas y marcas eliminar por completo
<m4v> "apache2.2-common: /etc/init.d/apache2"
<gor> q he probado todo
<m4v> reinstalando el paquete (o prueba con borrarlo y volverlo a instalar) debería arreglarlo
<gor> al reinstalar no genera el archivo en el init.d
<m4v> está ahi en el paquete, me acabo de fijar
<gor> pero si es que no me borra el apache-common ese
<erUSUL> purge y despues reinstalar el paquete dueño del archivo. esa es la forma de obtener un archivo de conf "de fabrica"
<m4v> gor: será porque estas ejecutando mal el comando?
<gor> dpkg: apache2-mpm-itk: problemas de dependencias, pero se desinstalará de todas formas
<gor>  tal y como se solicitó:
<gor>  libapache2-mod-php5 depende de apache2-mpm-prefork (>> 2.0.52) | apache2-mpm-itk; sin embargo:
<gor> sorry
<erUSUL> gor: ejecuta > dpkg -S /etc/init.d/apacheloquesea
<gor> apache2?
<erUSUL> gor: para asegurarte de que usas el paquete que corresponde
<NipSarm>  hola a todos
<gor> a ver
<NipSarm> tengo una tarjeta firewire y quiero pasar video de una camara sony
<erUSUL> NipSarm: usa kino o algun programa similar
<NipSarm> pero el dvgrab no lo detecta: Error: no camera exists =/
<NipSarm> ah, el kino lo detecta y todo normal solo que el video que se guarda pesa bastante
<NipSarm> y con el dvgrab se podria guardar el video con menos peso :S
<mimecar> comprimelo
<erUSUL> quiere comprimir al vuelo ; sin psar por disco. ya estubo por aqui y le indique una pagina en donde lo hacian con « dvgrab | ffmpeg » ....
<gor> erusul
<NipSarm> asi es erusul, pero el dvgrab no detecta la camara :S
<erUSUL> NipSarm: a lo mejor puedes pasarle directamente el device en la linea de comandos ( /dev/video0 o video1 o el que sea ) mirate su pagina de manual
<NipSarm> si estuviera en español seria mas facil =(
<erUSUL> parece que no se puede ...
<NipSarm> te refieres a que no se puede comprimir??
<erUSUL> NipSarm: se le puede psar --card numero quizás puedas mirar en kino cual es el numero
<gor> me cai
<NipSarm> =( 29 segundos en 109 MB xD 10 minutos son como 2 GB
<gor> bueno
<gor> lo he solucionado
<gor> con synaptic
<george2002> gor: tenia rato diciendote eso
<gor> pues por consola imposible
<gor> quien lo diria
<george2002> gor: usa el gestor de paquetes¡
<gor> me gusta mas la consola
<gor> pero veo que para resolver problemas es mejor synaptic
<mimecar> si lo has hecho con synaptic lo puedes hacer con la consola
<gor> por consola no me dejaba
<mimecar> synaptic usa por debajo a apt-get
<mimecar> no pondrías bien el comando
<gor> al final el synaptico ha hecho una cosa rara
<george2002> gor: yo tenia xampp antes pero instale todo por repos, porque en xampp no se me instalaba bien un foro
<gor> pero al reinstalar
<gor> a mi me iba muy bien
<gor> pero quiero instalar php5+mysql+apache2 y montar el server como dios manda
<gor> aunque visto lo visto lo mismo me vuelvo al xampp
<gor> ein?
<gor> noooooooooooo
<gor> ahora hago el start
<gor> y me dice
<gor> No apache MPM package installed
<gor> la madre que lo parió al indio este
<george2002> O_o
<gor> joder con el apache
<gor> vale
<gor> instalo el paketito
<gor> y ahora esto
<gor> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<gor> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<gor> me rindo
<gor> me vuelvo al xampp a ver si es menos dificil
<george2002> dios
<puppetmaster> Buenas, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 y estoy utilizando virtualbox-ose para virtualizar un XP Pro. El motivo por el cual hago esto es que tengo un colector de datos de código de barra que es para Windows. El colector se conecta al puerto RS-232 (9 pins?). Lo que quiero saber es: ¿Si linux no me reconoce el dispositivo, la máquina virtualizada si lo hará? O debo sí o sí hacer que linux primero reconozca el dispositivo? Gracias.
<mimecar> puppetmaster: no lo hará
<mimecar> tiene que reconocerlo ubuntu antes
<puppetmaster> mimecar, y en este caso cómo podría hacer para que ubuntu reconozca al menos el dispositivo?
<mimecar> gor: lo normal es que te pasa lo mismo con xamp
<mimecar> lo tienes complicado puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> mimecar, genial :)
<gor> mime sip, ahora el xampp me da error de apache
<mimecar> los dos usan la misma versión del apache
<gor> mm
<gor> no se
<gor> en un foro decian que el apache2
<george2002> no creo
<gor> habia que desintalarlo para q no causara conflictos
<gor> con la version del xampp
<george2002> gor: instalaste solo apache?
<gor> de hecho por eso borre el archivo del init
<gor> apache hay cien paketes
<gor> instale el apache2
<gor> por consola
<gor> lo borre
<gor> y el archivo y el xampp iba
<mimecar> ahora ya sabes que no se borran los archivos de las aplicaciones
<gor> sip
<george2002> y base de datos, algo mas instalastes?
<gor> :)
<gor> no toco mas
<gor> el unico hilo acerca de esto esta en ingles y no esta solucionado
<gor> mysql esta rulando bien
<gor> bien configurada
 * alexneb se despide .. "a mimir"
<george2002> mimecar: el esta errado, porque yo tengo tambien xampp y apache de repos, solo paro uno e inicio otro sin problemas
<gor> pera
<gor> voy a porbar a parar el apache2
<gor> a ver
<puppetmaster> mimecar, probaré otras cosas, quizá vuelva a consultarte. Gracias de todas maneras. Saludos.
<mimecar> ok
<gor> vale
<gor> se ha parado el apache2
<gor> ahora ira xampp
<gor> pero cuando reinicie de nuevo lo mismo
<gor> por eso recuerdo q borre ese archivo
<gor> a ver
<gor> si va el xampp
<Hierro59> tengo una pc en la que no me puedo conectar porque algun usuario elimino accidentalmente el icono que sale al lado de la corneta que indica las conexiones
<Hierro59> que puedo hacer?
<gor> pos sigue sin ir
<xangua> Hierro59: tienes el 'area de notificacion' añadido en el panel¿
<Hierro59> como lo hago?
<gor> boton derecho en la barra
<gor> y añadir creo
<xangua> clic derecho>añadir>área notifiación
<Hierro59> aja pero a cual le doy?
<gor> area de no
<gor> sip
<gor> lo de la señal de la red y eso dices?
<gor> luego para que no pase eso o al menos con menor facilidad
<gor> boton derecho sobre la zona y lo bloqueas al panel
<Hierro59> si
<Hierro59> ups!
<Hierro59> borre el panel
<Hierro59> completo
<Hierro59> ahora no veo nada en la parte superior
<gor> joer
<gor> q manazas
<gor> tienes otro debajo?
<Hierro59> jejejejejejje
<Hierro59> si
<gor> pues panel nuevo creo
<xangua> (17:05:15) ubottu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gor> y lo pones arriba al lado o donde quieras
<george2002> Hierro59: en el de abajo le das "panel nuevo"
<Hierro59> ok ya entiendo muchisimas gracias lo esty haciendo
<gor> los paneles los puedes poner a tu gusto
<gor> yo solo uso uno arriba
<gor> es pa gustos
<Hierro59> listo comunidad muchisimas gracias
<Hierro59> hoy aprendi algo nuevo gracias a la comunidad Ubuntu-es
<Hierro59> ese será mi estado en el face
<julian__>  PREGUNTA: como hago un reset de la configuracion original del apache?
<erUSUL> julian__: haz purge de los paquetes ( en synaptic es desisntalar completamente )
<julian__> erUSUL, una PREGUNTA... le pasaria algo a el contenido de /var/www/?
<erUSUL> no
<julian__> erUSUL, mmmm me quiere desinstalar medio sistema... xD
<julian__> erUSUL, alguna otra opcion? eso quiere desinstalar, hasta el X.. xD
<xmuda_> hola, no se mis audifonos en mi laptop le acabo de instalar ubuntu
<xmuda_> no se escuchan* mis audifonos
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-13
<george2002> algun script bueno para subir imagenes?
<george2002> para nautilus
<precubcr> ni idea
<precubcr> ...
<george2002> ya encontre uno
<julian__> PREGUNTA: que modulos puedo DESACTIVAR PARA QUE APACHE ME TRABAJE MAS RAPIDO.... o mejor dicho.. Cuales serian los vitales para funcionar.. en una instalacion tipica.. con php5.? mysql?
<m4v> julian__: ni idea, este canal es sobre Ubuntu :|
<julian__> m4v, pues.. es que ubuntu... incluye apache... xD
<julian__> y otros componentes..
<m4v> que tiene que ver? aquí tratamos preguntas sobre Ubuntu, no apache. Apache es algo avanzado más para sysadmins y no usuarios de escritorio.
<m4v> el único canal que se me ocurre que puedes preguntar es en #ubuntu-server, pero es en inglés, no hay en español.
<gor> re
<cousteau> julian__, empezar por instalar ubuntu-server en vez del ubuntu normal...
<gor> a ver si alguien me puede ehcar un poco de luz
<gor> ya nstale el web server en ubuntu y me va bien con htmls
<gor> pero con php el navegador me dice con que programa desea abrir el archivo phtml
<cousteau> m4v, bueno, en el fondo preguntaba qué módulos se podían quitar... eso estaría dentro del topic (si mejoran o no el rendimiento de apache, eso ya ni idea)
<Gargadon> gor: ya instalaste php y php-apache (no recuerdo el nombre del paquete)?
<gor> instale todo
<gor> php5
<gor> phpmyadmin
<m4v> cousteau: apache no está dentro del topic.
<gor> apache2
<gor> rulan los archivos html
<gor> bien
<gor> pero cuando le vuelco mi potal
<gor> portal
<gor> en php
<m4v> !enter gor
<kubot> gor: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<gor> el firefox me dice con que programa deseo abrir el archivo con extension phtml
<Gargadon> reseteaste apache y eso?
<gor> si
<gor> va bien con /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cousteau> gor, claramente, si al acceder a un .php este se intenta descargar en lugar de ejecutarse, algo está fallando en la config del apache... no está reconociendo el php como tal
<gor> el servidor va bien pero creo que me falta configurar algo del php
<cousteau> no sé si los php han de ser ejecutables o algo
<gor> puede ser, di permisos a la carpeta www y todos sus archivos ya pero no se si los hice ejecutables
<cousteau> (tampoco tengo ni idea de php ni servidores; es por probar)
<Gargadon> gor: tienes instalado libapache-mod-php5 ?
<gor> a ver
<Gargadon> perdon, se llama libapache2-mod-php5
<gor> dice que no esta disponible aunque algun otro paquete hace referencia a el
<gor> oka
<gor> no lo tengo
<gor> instalo verdad?
<Gargadon> prueba
<george2002> gor, yo instale mi server de esta guia http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Servidor_web
<gor> primero voy a ver lo de los permisos porque veo que tiene que desintalar el worker e instalar de nuevo el fork y no me fio
<gor> gracias cargo tu enlace a ver si es lo mismo que he hecho yo
<Gargadon> vaya que estoy oxidado en Ubuntu XD
<cousteau> libapache2-mod-php5 está en repos, debería estar... supongo que si no está instalado apache no reconocerá php como tal
<julian__> m4v, gracias... por tu concepto. Lo respeto y entiendo. Y supongo que  lo acato.. xD
<julian__> cousteau, Muchas gracias..
<julian__> gor.. te falta el modulo php del apache.
<julian__> xD
<gor> a cualo?
<julian__> gor, ?
<gor> los permisos fijo que no son
<gor> porque hice sudo chmod 777 *
<gor> y fuera en va sudo chmod 777 www
<cousteau> si existe eso de libapache2-mod-php yo empezaría instalando eso
<gor> dime
<george2002> gor, lo estas probando local?
<gor> q modulo es
<gor> claro
<george2002> instala php
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php
<gor> en local me funcionan los html
<m4v> julian__: deberías preguntarte esto "necesitas que apache funcione más rápido?"
<julian__> ALguien me podria indicar si apache... existe algun sitio donde indiquen para que es cada modulo? para fijarme haber cuales voy  quitando y que podria afectarme? xD  (m4v, Sorry seria mi ultima pregunta.. )
<george2002> julian__, si quitas modulos al apache, es mejor que no lo tengas instalado
<gor> me da un e de error al instalar al final que dice : ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<julian__> m4v, EXACTOOOOOOOO, monte un server en mi oficinal con APACHE, y piwigo.. (piwigo.org), es como un visualizador de imagenes. y hay cargadas mas de 2 millones de imagenes.
<gor> pero voy a ver que pasa no obstante a ver si cayera la breva
<julian__> mmmm bueno en fin... xD
<m4v> julian__: y? voy a si es lento y es realmente necesaria una mejora.
<gor> george2002 esa guia q me has dado en del xampp
<gor> y el servidor los estoy montando a pelo
<george2002> gor, esa guia no es solo para xampp tambien para instalar desde terminal y de repos
<gor> nada, me sigue preguntando el firefox si quiero abrir y con que programa o guardar el archivo con extension phtml
<gor> ah ok, lo estaba mirando por encima, muchas gracias
<julian__> m4v, mmm no comprender tu, formulación de la pregunta? si es que es tal..
<m4v> julian__: si apache funciona realmente lento como para que empeñes trabajo en resolver algo que no sabes como funciona.
<m4v> julian__: la performance puede estar afectada por otros factores, como el sistema de archivos, el disco rígido, sacar modulos seguramente no mejoraría nada.
<gor> a ver estoy viendo que no esta rulando mysql o al menos no puedo entrar y me dice password NO
<julian__> m4v, mmmm entiendo... existe o conoces como podria chequear la performance del apache2 especificamente, junto con lo que esto conlleva.. digamos php.. mysql... y?
<george2002> gor,  tu root no tienes pass
<julian__> m4v, por ejemplo en local deberia funcionar super rapido.. pero hay veces se queda como pensando 3 o 7 segundos.. NO SIEMPRE... de 10 clicks.. supongamos 1 o 2.. veces pasa...
<gor> si que tiene
<gor> si pongo su en consola meto una contra diferente a mia osea que si
<george2002> gor, no digo la de user de ubuntu
<gor> y creo recordad qiue cuando baje phpmyadmin tuve que meter la contra de mysql y las nuevas para el phpmyadmin
<george2002> me refiero a la del phpmyadmin
<m4v> julian__: ni idea.
<gor> joder, he sido capaz de montar un servidor de sonido con conexiones a varios programas y q esto me supere....
<julian__> PREGUNTA: COMO PUEDO SABER APLICATIVOS SON LOS QUE SE ME ESTAN CONSUMIENDO LOS PROCESADORES? DE MANERA HISTORICA?  osea que no sea en el momento como se muestra por el monitor de recursos... si no algo un poco mas profecional?
<gor> el caso es que si me lee los html es que esta medio bien o no?
<gor> es problema del php pero al menos no es del apache o eso digo yo
<m4v> julian__: puedes aflojar con el capslock?
<Gargadon> gor: si no te abre los php, es que te falta la integracion de apache con php
<gor> ya pero es que lo tengo todo, me ha dado error al instalar la libreria que me habiais dicho
<gor> pero digo yo que si abre los html es que es eso solo y entiendo que agrandes rasgos el server esta operativo no?
<george2002> gor, apache
<george2002> solamente
<george2002> gor, con que comando instalaste php5?
<gor> sudo aptitude php5
<gor> install
<julian__> m4v, vee..... se me fueron las mayusculas en ese texto... xD,
<george2002> pues no tengo idea
<george2002> yo me guie por la url que te pase
<george2002> y me corre bien
<m4v> gor: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<gor> la repasaré ahora estoy escarbando en el synaptico
<m4v> gor: o puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<gor> a ver este enlace gracias
<gor> joooooooder
<gor> yaaaaaaaaa
<gor> que burro soy
<gor> instale la libreria con el apache corriendo!!!
<gor> asi que desintale con purge, pare el servidor apache instale de nuevo y esta rulando
<gor> muchisimas gracias a todos, al menos ahora me he quedado con todo el procedimiento
<gor> bueno me voy a mimir, gracias a todos
<lma> buenas noches a todos, el motivo de esta consulta es que tengo un equipo escritorio que instale 10.10 y aproximadamente a los 10 minutos de estar funcionado se queda congelado que no deja ingresar a terminal f1, quien me pude ayudar con ese error
<lma> ya lo instalado en dos disco duros diferentes y no funciona bien, que puede ser, le tengo dos gb de memoria, disco duro 160 completo, board intel 945 y procesador intel corel duo
<lma> en estos momentos esta congelado, me tocaria darle boton reset para poder ingresar de nuevo, pero terminal no le paso eso porque toda la tarde lo deje y funciono bien
<george2002> lma, si esta congelado no es ubunu en general, puede ser otra cosa
<lma> segun lo que leo en internet es que la version 10.10 tiene problemas con las targetas intel
<lma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/142766
<NipSarm> hola a todos, otra vez xD
<NipSarm> que codec recomiendan para pasar unos videos DV ??
<NipSarm> que no se pierda mucha calidad
<ionwind> hola alguien me pude ayudar a instalar el jdownloader?
<ionwind> hola alguien me pude ayudar a instalar el jdownloader?
<ionwind> please
<NipSarm> =/  ion el jd se instala? xD entonces yo tengo uno portable xD!! y no me habia dado cuenta
<ionwind> pues lo tenia instalado antes
<ionwind> tuve que formatear
<ionwind> y ahora no consigo ponerlo
<m4v> ionwind: hay un ppa
<ionwind> sudo apt-get install jdownloader..... pero nada
<NipSarm> te falta el repo entonces :p
<m4v> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<m4v> "sudo apt-get update" y trata de nuevo
<m4v> ah estaba !jd
<m4v> !jd ionwind
<kubot> ionwind: Para instalar jdownloader en tu ubuntu ejecuta estas dos lineas de comando en un terminal : « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y despues « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader ». Ten en cuenta que los ppa son repositorios *no* oficiales (sin garantia de funcionar adecuadamente). Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa que si está en los repositorios.
<ionwind> ok lo intento
<ionwind> pero la cosa es que la ultima vez creo que lo hice por medio de sinaptic
<ionwind> gpg: clave 6A68F637: «Launchpad JDownloader PPA» sin cambios
<ionwind> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv B305FC46C55F531512AFA579D6B6DB186A68F637
<ionwind> gpg: solicitando clave 6A68F637 de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ionwind> gpg: clave 6A68F637: «Launchpad JDownloader PPA» sin cambios
<ionwind> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 1
<ionwind> gpg:              sin cambios: 1
<ionwind> a ver m4v
<ionwind> no me funciono
<ionwind> no se que hago mal
<m4v> que es lo que salió mal?
<ionwind> pues que no aparece por ningun lado
<ionwind> ademas no se que paso
<m4v> hiciste "sudo apt-get update"?
<ariel__> buenas noches
<ionwind> acepta un momento un privado para pegarte lo que me salio
<ionwind> aqui me da error
<ionwind> si
<m4v> ionwind: no
<m4v> ionwind: usa el pastebin
<m4v> !paste ionwind
<NipSarm> alguien sabe de un codec que no pierda mucha calidad?  para pasar videos de una camara sony
<kubot> ionwind: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ariel__> alguien me ayuda
<m4v> ionwind: el soporte es en el canal, no por privado.
<m4v> ionwind: usa el pastebin.
<ionwind> ya pero es muy largo
<ariel__> actualize a la version 11.04 de ubuntu pero no me funciona la resolución de la pantalla
<m4v> ionwind: usa el pastebin.
<ionwind> si lo hice y me quedo bloqueado pues son muchas lineas por eso te lo puse por el privado
<ionwind> el resto por aqui
<ariel__> por favor alquien me ayuda
<ionwind> pastebin?
<ionwind> eso no es copia y pega??
<m4v> ionwind: leé el mensaje de kubot más arriba y *usa el pastebin*, no me sienta bien que me hayas floodeado por query
<ionwind> sorry soy nuevo en esto
<ionwind> el pastebin nunca lo he usado
<george2002> ionwind, entra aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ariel__> como arreglar desde la consola alquien me ayuda
<george2002> y pega tu texto
<m4v> ionwind: soporte es en el canal, no hay soporte personalizado, así que no se da soporte por privado.
<ionwind> vale vale lo pillo
<ionwind> pero el postebin eso no tengho ni idea de como se usa
<ionwind> a ver no actualizo nada
<ionwind> ni tampoco se instalo nada :(
<m4v> ionwind: aprende a usarla, si vas alguna vez a necesitar ayuda de este canal lo vas a necesitar.
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> explicame que hago pues
<george2002> ionwind, si tienes texto largo para mostrar, solo pegalo en esa pagina, es como subir imagenes, luego el te da un link lo copias y pegas aqui
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553445/plain/
<ionwind> asi
<ionwind> ???
<george2002> espera
<m4v> es solo http://paste.ubuntu.com/553445/ pero está bien
<ionwind> ok :P
<m4v> pero ese paste está incompleto
<m4v> o no termina de actualizar el apt-get?
<ionwind> espera pasame el comando otra vez
<ionwind> lo ejecuto y te lo posteo
<m4v> es "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader"
<ionwind> ahora si
<ionwind> parece que esta actualizando
<ionwind> y de reojo vi algo de jdonloader
<ionwind> a esperar que termine
<ionwind> esta desempaquetando cosas de java, eso es bueno
<ionwind> hace falta para el funcionanmiento del jd
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553446
<ionwind> bien!!!!
<ionwind> ya esta el logo a ver si arranca
<ionwind> uff esta actualizando el jd
<ionwind> m4v nunca lo habia instalado asi
<ionwind> eso es nuevo para mi
<ionwind> gracias por la ayuda a ver si cuando termina de actulizar arranca normalmente :)
<ovg> hola
<ovg> buenas noches
<ionwind> hola ovg
<ovg> alguno de aqui anda con ubuntu 11.04?
<ovg> a mi me va de lujo salvo un par de problemillas
<ovg> cuando inicio sesion normalmente no me carga el panel de control
<ovg> y tengo que entrar en el modo de recuperacion
<george2002> pues no te va de lujo
<ovg> me va delujo pq necesito la conexion ainternet
<ovg> y con las versiones anteriores mi rtl8191SU no funcionaba
<ovg> y prefiero esto que no tener internet
<Guest5068> #animenexus
<ovg> entonces ahora estoy sin 3D pero bueno
<ovg> creo que es problema de los drivers de ATI
<george2002> tabien pero no te enojes
<ovg> que ya me fallaban en el 10.10 tb
<ovg> al actualizar el kernel al .24 no cargaban las x
<ionwind> bueno chicos me voy a dormir estoy hecho polvo
<ovg> y bueno en vez de reinstalar las x-org y demas parafernalia ya me puse a probar esta version alpha que esta bastante avanzada
<ionwind> saludos a todos y muchas gracias por tu ayuda m4v :P
<ovg> bueno imagino que estara todo el mundo durmiendo
<ovg> la verdad es que noson horas para venir a preguntar nada...
<ovg> yo tb me deberia de acostar que en pocas horas diana..
<lastent> Hola, queria saber si hay alguna solucion para poder usar mas de 2.7 GB de memoria ram en la version de 32 bits
<ovg> voy a probar gnome3 que creo que esta por algun sitio para descargar
<ovg> tal vez con eso solucione mis problemas
<ariel__> necesito ayuda por favor
<ovg> buscando parece que ahora ubuntu 11.04 va a usar unity en vez de gnome3
<ariel__> por favor alguien me ayuda
<ovg> vque te pasa ariel__
<ovg> me parece que solo estoy yo online a estas horas
<ariel__> tengo instalado 11.04
<ovg> lo llevsa crudo xD
<ovg> juas
<ovg> yo igual x'DDD
<ovg> por eso estoy tan tarde aqui
<ariel__> pero la parte grafica esta desconfigurada
<ovg> tienes una tarjeta ATI verdad?
<ariel__> sip
<ovg> x'D mismos problemas que yo entonces
<ariel__> gracias si me ayuda por favor
<ovg> jajaja que coincidencia lol
<ovg> pues intento solucionar tb
<ariel__> pero a mi me funcinaba bien
<ariel__> no se que paso
<ovg> pero estaba intentando instalar gnome3 y la acabo de liar parda
<ovg> ahora estoy actualizando todo
<ovg> instale unity
<tribalphoenix> WoW
<ovg> que al parecer la version final usara unity en vez de gnome3
<tribalphoenix> amo ubuntu
<ariel__> mi kernel es
<ovg> pues yo estaba uspercontento con gnome
<ariel__> 2.6.37-12-generic
<ariel__> de genome
<ovg> este unity lo probe en el netbook de mi hermano y no me convencio
<ariel__> a mi me gusto el nuevo escritorio super
<ovg> y cual es el problema ariel__
<ovg> pero si tienes gnome no tienes unity
<ovg> al no ser que tengas ahi un hibrido
<ariel__> la parte grafica  no me sale en la resolucion que es
<ovg> hombre yo di puesto full hd
<ovg> pero no me funciona el 3D
<ariel__> eso
<ovg> simplemente desde el menu llendo a monitores
<ariel__> ese fue el problema
<ovg> estas usando dos pantallas?
<ariel__> sip
<ovg> yo tengo una full hd y una 1280x1024
<ariel__> claro
<ovg> y tuve que desactivar la 1280x1024 para ver en full hd
<ariel__> mi portatil se partio la pantallas
<ovg> ah has configurado para tener 2 pantallas en 1?
<ovg> yo tengo 2 pantallas fisicas y tuve que desactivar el escritorio extendido
<ovg> para ver en full hd
<ovg> si no se me duplicaba y en la pantalla de full hd sem e veia borroso
<ovg> de todas formas no consigo que me arranque bien, ya que no me carga el panel decontrol
<ariel__> mi pantalla es plus a play
<ovg> plug&play  XD
<ovg> oye no estaras de vacile no? XDD
<ariel__> como se le ocurre
<ariel__> me encanta ubuntu y linux
<ariel__> he tenido debian y suse
<ovg> no se, demasiadas coincidencias y el pus a play ese... xD
<plastigale> buenas noches, hagamen un favor me pueden decir porque so. 10.10 se congela y toda apagarlo para que inicie de nuevo que puede ser
<ivedci89-desktop> me desaparecio el menu de firefox... tengo que estar presionando Alt+A para verlo.
<plastigale> quien me colaborame tiene que no me deja trabjar antes que se bloque de nuevo
<ivedci89-desktop> que pasa plastigale ?
<plastigale> se congela el sistema y toca reiniciarlo
<plastigale> ya lo instale tres veces y es lo mismo que puede ser el equipo, mas configurado
<plastigale> no deja mover nada cuando se queda congelado y me cota alt+print +REISUB para reiniciarlo
<plastigale> ya me tiene loco este inconveniente esta que se congela de nuevo es aproximadamente unos 10 minutos y se congela
<rafuch0> saludos algun chileno por aca?
<my7h0z> buenas noches
<k-milogars> plastigale con k version 10.10 o 10.4
<xangua> plastigale: será la tarjeta gráfica
<k-milogars> se le congelo :)
<my7h0z> tenia una duda y queria ver si alguien la resuelve, hace unos dias instale un dock llamado cairo y cuando tenia ese dock mi tarjeta wifi tenia mas potencia, o almenos eso parece por que veia redes que ahora ya no veo desde que desinstale el dock
<my7h0z> hay alguna forma de ver si esta reducida la potencia de la tarjeta wifi?
<ivedci89-desktop> plastigale fijate abri todo con cuidad limpia las placas con pincel trapo SECO y una goma de borrar de pan tipo dos banderas, para los contactos de la RAM... arma todo de nuevo y encende.
<plastigale> k-milogars la 10.10
<plastigale> se me congelo de nuevo y me toco reinicarlo que pena la demora
<k-milogars> hombe no sera la tarjeta grafica
<plastigale> segun lo que he leido puede ser un problema pero como la reviso
<k-milogars> que tarjeta grafica tenes
<plastigale> tengo una board 945 intel
<xangua> o compiz, pronaste desactivarlo¿¿ : mecacity --replace
<xangua> mmm raro las intel son soportadas perfectamente
<plastigale> sera que esa board no soporta la version de 10.10
<k-milogars> ese puede ser el otro problema
<k-milogars> prueba con la 10.04
<plastigale> bueno la probare que tambien la tengo en mis manos en estos momentos
<k-milogars> ok y asi descarta el problema
<plastigale> una pregunta la 10.04 no tiene la mismas graficas quen 10.10
<xangua> o sea¿¿
<Aleiex> hola quiero conectar mi ps2 en linea, alguna idea?
<dzup2> "pegalo" al router
<Juankof> amigos como hago para ejecutar un comando y que no me bloquee la terminal
<Juankof> ????
<xangua> que no te bloquee, o sea¿¿
<TrueNhero> como pego un parche a eclipse? desde un git
<TrueNhero> https://review.source.android.com//#change,19621
<nanovany> por ke mi emesene o amsn
<nanovany> se cierran de rependte
<nanovany> cuando activo la cam?
<nanovany> algunas veces me pasaesto
<TrueNhero> como aplico esto https://review.source.android.com//#change,19621
<TrueNhero> ayudenme
<TrueNhero> como aplico esto https://review.source.android.com//#change,19621
<n-iCe> hi
<arielsanflo> buenas noches
<arielsanflo> alguien que me ayude
<n-iCe> Diga?
<arielsanflo> instale genome 3
<TrueNhero> como aplico esto https://review.source.android.com//#change,19621
<arielsanflo> pero no puedo  ver el escritot
<arielsanflo> escritorio
<n-iCe> Pero si 10.10 apenas está en 2.32.0
<arielsanflo> estoy en ubuntu 11.04  y no me sirve el unity
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> No soy tester.
<n-iCe> Para evitar esos errores :)
<arielsanflo> mi kernel 2.37-12
<arielsanflo> te digo  como instalar el gnome 3
<arielsanflo> y es supe
<arielsanflo> super super
<n-iCe> Tanto que ni el escritorio ves xD
<n-iCe> Mejor me espero 6 meses, pasan rápido.
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> tranquilo
<arielsanflo> que el 11.04 trae unity predeterminado
<arielsanflo> puedes perfectamente instalar el genome 3
<TrueNhero> como aplico esto https://review.source.android.com//#change,19621
<Tiffon> nas
 * alexneb saluda
<fosco_> buenas
<arlosirc>  buenas. un editor automático para que rellene las etiquetas id3 de los mp3 please? que lo busque automático en internet y lo complete, sin tener que hacerlo a a mano. gracias
<Tarrasquero> etiquetas id3? que es eso?
<erUSUL> easytag las obtiene de los nombres de archivo ...
<erUSUL> prueba Exfalso ; puddletag ...
<arlosirc> erUSUL, sólo de los nombres? porque imagino que tendré que decirle que formato tienen mis nombres y no lo tengo estandarizado
<arlosirc> no los puede pillar de inet?
<erUSUL> arlosirc: si tienes que decirselo carpeta por carpeta o asi. puddletag creo que si puede usar misicbrainz para sacar la info de internet. instalaos todos y haz pruebas
<erUSUL> quedate coon el que mas te guste.
 * alexneb no toy
<arlosirc> thanks erUSUL voy a probar ese de puddletagb
<arlosirc> erUSUL, pero parece ser que tienes que poner tú a mano para qué canción quieres el id3, con el puddletag
<arlosirc> no lo hace todo auto
<crisyelit> buenos dias atodos
<crisyelit> ayer mimerca me mando hacer una unidad usb de arranque de ubuntu para tratar de corregir una falla con una mini lapto siragon
<crisyelit> la cual muestra un mensa usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<crisyelit> no posee ningun dispositivo usb conectado
<fosco_> crisyelit, no se que error tienes, pero ese mensaje no es de error
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> saben como se agrega la opcion -o en cpp con eclipse? el canal de eclipse parece tumba JOJO
<crisyelit> hola fosco como estas
<crisyelit> que es
<crisyelit> que tengo que hacer por que no hace mas nada alli se queda
<cousteau> seyacat, bueno... yo es que uso normalmente línea de comandos
<cousteau> mira a ver si encuentras "Opciones de compilación > Nombre del ejecutable" o algo así
<cousteau> me voy a comer
<seyacat> gracias cousteau
<Toni_64> hola a todos
<Toni_64> buenas tardes
<Toni_64> una pregunta... porfa
<Toni_64> no puedo ver las páginas aquellas que por ejemplo emiten en cam
<Toni_64> porqué?
<Toni_64> alguien me puede ayudar y aclarar qué puede faltar de instalar por favor?
<Toni_64> no hay nadie?
<Toni_64> ¿?
<[R00teR]> me recomendais algún diario?
<Toni_64> me puede ayudar alguien, por favor?
<Toni_64> quién me mandaría a mí instalar Ubuntu, con lo tranquilo que estaba yo con windows!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> Toni_64: haz la pregunta concreta
<Toni_64> ok
<erUSUL> necesitas el plugin the flash ?
<Toni_64> no puedo visionar los vídeos que están las páginas web , por ejemplo Tele5
<Toni_64> no aparecen
<erUSUL> yutube funciona?
<Toni_64> sin embargo sí que puedo ver los de YouTube
<erUSUL> youtube
<erUSUL> si funciona youtube deberia funcionar telecinco tb. a mi el video de portada me funciona. va con flash
<Toni_64> pues a mi no
<Toni_64> pero tampoco me funciona ningún video de otras páginas
<Toni_64> excepto las de youtube
<Toni_64> alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> Toni_64, dime una de las que no ves
<fosco_> a ver que plugin usa
<Toni_64> por ejemplo, Tele5
<fosco_> crisyelit, no sé cual es tu problema
<Toni_64> ninguno de los vídeos
<fosco_> veamos
<fosco_> son videos flash
<fosco_> no deberías tener problema
<fosco_> prueba a reinstalar el plugin por si se ha dañado algun archivo
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<granjero> Toni_64, la mejor forma que encontré yo para no tener problemas es instalar el paquete "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Toni_64> y como procedo?
<granjero> que ubuntu tenes?
<Toni_64> 10.10
<granjero> podes hacerlo por consola
<Toni_64> ya, pero dime cómo por favor
<granjero> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[R00teR]> pues a mi tampoco se me ven esos videos
<[R00teR]> jeje
<granjero> o desde synaptic buscando el mismo paquete
<[R00teR]> no creo que sea del flash
<Toni_64> del flash no es, eso lo tengo claro
<[R00teR]> te sale el cuadrado en negro Toni_64
<Toni_64> no
<Toni_64> no me sale nada
<Toni_64> :(
<[R00teR]> ah, pues a mi me sale el cuadrado pero en negro
<[R00teR]> el caso que me va todo bien, pero he entrado ahi para probar
<Toni_64> por eso tengo claro que algo falta, pero no sé qué
<Toni_64> :(
<[R00teR]> http://www.mitele.telecinco.es/t5/eventos/directos/informativostelecinco1500/informativostelecinco1500.html
<[R00teR]> ahi
<[R00teR]> te sale el cuadrado?
<fosco_> [R00teR], los errores de "cuadro negro" suelen solucionarse recargando la pagina
<[R00teR]> sip, lo he hecho pero que va fosco_
<[R00teR]> prueba tu a ver
<Toni_64> vamos a ver....
<Toni_64> sorpresa!!!!!!
<[R00teR]> he abierto la misma pagina en VirtualBox con windows xp y funciona
<[R00teR]> pero en ubuntu no
<[R00teR]> es raro la verdad...
<Toni_64> se me ha abierto google chrome y se ven los videos
<Toni_64> el fallo está en Mozilla
<fosco_> yo estoy con chromium y lo veo bien
<fosco_> son videos flash normales
<[R00teR]> vaya
<[R00teR]> pues entonces va ser el firefox
<Toni_64> y?
<fosco_> voy a probar con firefox...
<[R00teR]> exacto
<[R00teR]> en chromium funciona bien
<fosco_> pues en firefox tambien lo veo bien
<Toni_64> :(
<Toni_64> yo no
<[R00teR]> yo tampoco ...
<[R00teR]> jaja
<Toni_64> la culpa la tiene FireFox
<fosco_> firefox 3.6.13
<fosco_> flash 10.1 r102
<crisyelit> alguien puede ayudarme con mi problemita
<Toni_64> hay alguna forma de reinstalar el FireFox... por si fuese la forma de solucionar el problema?
<[R00teR]> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Sí
<[R00teR]> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	S
<[R00teR]> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<[R00teR]> tengo el mismo
<[R00teR]> jaja
<fosco_> crisyelit, expon tu problema, yo aun no se que problema tienes
<Toni_64> nada, solución: dejar de utilizar la castaña de FireFox
<[R00teR]> y instalando el adobe flash?
<Toni_64> y mira que me gusta poco el Google Chrome
<[R00teR]> Toni_64, todo tiene solucion hombre
<[R00teR]> habra que indagar
<Toni_64> a ver... dámela (la solución) ;)
<Toni_64> :'(
<fosco_> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4695/pantallazocm.png <- firefox viendo un video de tele5
<[R00teR]> ese yo tambien lo veo fosco
<fosco_> él ha dicho cualquier video
<fosco_> ese es el primero q he visto
<[R00teR]> el que yo no veo es este http://www.mitele.telecinco.es/t5/eventos/directos/informativostelecinco1500/informativostelecinco1500.html
<crisyelit> enciendo la mini lapto en el arranque sale este mensaje: usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice; esto es la ultima linea, de alli no hace mas nada
<fosco_> crisyelit, sea cual sea el error no tiene nada q ver con ese mensaje
<fosco_> es una ubuntu ya instalada o es el liveCD?
<Toni_64> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/441/pantallazonh.png  así lo veo yo
<crisyelit> es un ubuntu ya instalado
<fosco_> crisyelit, ha funcionado alguna vez?
<fzeta> hi máquinas:)
<crisyelit> hasta el domingo se estaba trabajando en ella cuando se fue a trabajar el lunes se apago repentinamente y de alli solo llega a esa pantalla y no hace mas nada
<Toni_64> fosco_ alguna idéa?
<crisyelit> puedo tomar una foto y mandartela por correo
<[R00teR]> http://img560.imageshack.us/f/pantallazom.png/
<[R00teR]> yo lo veo asi xd
<fosco_> crisyelit, podría ser que hubiese un error en el disco duro
<fosco_> tienes el CD de instalación a mano?
<cousteau> Toni_64, cuál es el problema?
<crisyelit> esta es una mini lapto no posee una unidad cd, pero tengo un pendrive live
<Toni_64> ya, ya me queda claro que todos los veis bien. La pregunta es : ¿cómo puedo verlo yo?
<Toni_64> qué coño falta por instalar?
<cousteau> tienes flash instalado? (i.e. ¿puedes ver YouTube?)
<fosco_> crisyelit, pues arranca con el liveUSB y analiza la particion raiz de ubuntu
<cousteau> si lo tienes pero aún así no va, desactiva el adblock
<Toni_64> ya he dicho varias veces que sí, que youtube si lo veo
<Toni_64> visiono sin problemas los vídeos de youtube
<Toni_64> y como también he dicho, en google chrome todo lo veo bien, es firefox la castaña
<crisyelit> paso a seguir
<cousteau> Toni_64, clic botón central en ABP, recargar
<crisyelit> reinicie el equipo con el live y lo tomo
<Toni_64> ¿?
<Toni_64> dónde sale lo de recargar?
<cousteau> que desactives el bloqueador de anuncios (aunque a mí no me lo bloquea), y le des a recargar
<crisyelit> que hago ahora
<Toni_64> ok
<Toni_64> nada de nada
<Toni_64> todo igual
<Toni_64> no se cargan los vídeos
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/132469
<cousteau> 1) desactivar AdBlock; 2) recargar
<Toni_64> gracias amigo, pero así lo había hecho
<cousteau> bueno, el vídeo de arriba a la izquierda me tarda algo en aparecer, si tu conexión es lenta a lo mejor parece que no carga
<Toni_64> no, no, para nada
<Toni_64> no carga
<Toni_64> carga todo pero los vídeos ni hostias
<[R00teR]> pos yo no tengo el ABP ese
<cousteau> Herramientas > Complementos > Plugins; comprueba que sólo tengas el "Shockwave Flash Player" instalado y no el Gnash o Swfdec, a veces van mal
<cousteau> [R00teR], el Adblock Plus (muy recomendable, en mi opinión)
<[R00teR]> pero no viene por defecto verdad cousteau ?
<fosco_> no
<cousteau> [R00teR], no; está en Mozilla Addons
<Toni_64> lo tengo como indicas amigo cousteau
<cousteau> !adblock
<kubot> El facto !adblock no existe.
<cousteau> !abp
<[R00teR]> vaya
<kubot> El facto !abp no existe.
<cousteau> este bot es un soso
<[R00teR]> no quiere
<Toni_64> lo mejor que voy a hacer es pasarme a Windows pero Ubuntu me está robando mucho tiempo
<[R00teR]> jajaja
<Toni_64> no merece la pena
<cousteau> Toni_64, algo habrás hecho raro...
<Toni_64> desde que instalé esta castaña no hago más que perder tiempo en cosas absurdas
<Toni_64> no he hecho nada
<Toni_64> es que no he tocado nada
<Toni_64> y siempre tengo algún problema
<Toni_64> gracias a  vosotros que me ayudáis mucho
<Toni_64> pero es que no puedo estar invirtiendo horas para solucionar permanentemente cosas que deberían de ir sin tener que estar instalando una y otra vez complementos e historias
<cousteau> cómo instalaste flash?
<Toni_64> siguiendo las instrucciones que me dieron por aquí
<cousteau> a mí me va casi todo por defecto
<Toni_64> pues felicidades
<Toni_64> a mí... como el culo
<cousteau> (que yo sepa, en tu Windows tampoco está flash instalado por defecto, ni tampoco un visor de PDF, ni siquiera el Office viene por defecto)
<Toni_64> ya, pero no he tenido nunca los problemas que tengo con Ubuntu
<Toni_64> nada, mejor lo dejamos
<Toni_64> de todos los modos gracias
<fosco_> ok
<Toni_64> un saludo
<cousteau> Toni_64, te digo cómo lo instalaría yo:   1) en Orígenes de soft, agregar todos los componentes; 2) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> tronco, ¿por qué siempre se van cuando les estoy diciendo algo?
<[R00teR]> jaja
<[R00teR]> por que realmente no buscaba una solucion, sino una excusa
<[R00teR]> :)
<crisyelit> cousteau; sera que sabes algo de mi problemita
<cousteau> crisyelit, no, ni idea... ¿te pasó después de una actualización?
<cousteau> (era lo de que no podías arrancar porque se te quedaba colgado, ¿no?
<crisyelit> no no hice nada de eso
<cousteau> crisyelit, digo las actualizaciones automáticas
<[R00teR]> me he instalado el abp
<[R00teR]> a ver que tal va
<crisyelit> era que al apagarce de colpo cuando volvi a encende no hizo nada solo esa pantalla negra con el mensaje
<cousteau> [R00teR], verás que internet es ahora mucho menos estresante
<[R00teR]> cousteau,
<cousteau> crisyelit, hmm... ¿y arrancando en modo seguro?
<[R00teR]> que suscripcion de filtros pongo?
<[R00teR]> hay varias y no conozco ni 1
<cousteau> [R00teR], no me acuerdo, creo que la primera
<crisyelit> estoy con un livecd tratando de ver que hago, pero no se por donde meterme
<[R00teR]> vale, mismo jaja gracias
<[R00teR]> instalate grub igual funciona
<cousteau> [R00teR], ahora entra en una página que tenga mucha publicidad
<cousteau> crisyelit, intenta montar las particiones, a ver si van
<crisyelit> no me deja hacer nada de dana
<Tarrasquero> crisyelit: que te ocurre?
<crisyelit> entro en panico mi equipo
<Tarrasquero> kernel panic
<Tarrasquero> explica a ver
<Tarrasquero> ya leo
<crisyelit> el lunes cuando trabajaba en ella se apaga por la bateria que se agoto, al encender nuevamente solo daba pantalla negra con una lista de mensaje y el ultimo es: usb 1-7: configuration #1 choise
<fosco_> ese mensaje es irrelevante
<fosco_> quizá los otros sean más importantes
<fosco_> de todas maneras ya que estas en el liveCD aprovecha para hacer un análisis de particiones
<Tarrasquero> crisyelit: a ver carga el sistema pero no aroja el entrorno grafico
<Tarrasquero> aora estas en es compu pero en livecd?
<fosco_> sabes cual es tu particion de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> con 1 basta
<Tarrasquero> sigue fosco_
<crisyelit> con el livecd hice un analice al disco y memoria
<crisyelit> reinicie y nada
<fosco_> crisyelit, ya, cual es tu particion de ubuntu?
<crisyelit> luego intente trabajar sin instalar pero se quedaba en el arranque y nada
<Tarrasquero> crisyelit: haz un paste de la salida mount
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<[R00teR]> joe estoy intendando ponerle contraseña a almanah y no puedo
<crisyelit> tendria que tomar la foto con una camara y luego pegarla alli es correcto
<[R00teR]> alguien lo tiene con contraseña?
<Tarrasquero> as leido bien crisyelit
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<Tarrasquero> abre la terminal y coloca "mount" coias todo y lo subes a pastebin
<Tarrasquero> copias*
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<crisyelit> creo que no me he explicado bien
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<crisyelit> es en otro equipo que no hace nada, copio todo a mi terminal del equipo en la que estoy navegando y luego lo subo al pastebin
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: sigue yo me usento
<Tarrasquero> si puedes claro...
<crisyelit> ok
<crisyelit> voy hacerlo
<fosco_> crisyelit, si quieres hacerlo con fotos hazlo con fotos
<fosco_> mientras nos puedas enseñar lo que te pedimos da igual e método
<crisyelit> ok
<crisyelit> tome la foto, por que escribir en consola es para rato donde lo puedo pergar
<crisyelit> o igual el pasten tambien acepta foto
<[R00teR]> subelo a imageshack
<[R00teR]> por ejemplo
<fosco_> imageshack.us
 * alexneb vuelve de la siesta
<crisyelit> el correo de quie se lo mando
<crisyelit> o es el mio
<fosco_> correo? simplemente pon la imagen y dale a subir
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<crisyelit> ya lo hice
<fosco_> danos la url de la imagen
<crisyelit> http://img522.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img522/893/p1010029wr.jpg
<[R00teR]> disco?
<fosco_> crisyelit, pero a ver
<fosco_> eso es el error, muy bien, pero lo que te hemos dicho es que arranques con el liveCD y ejecutes mount
<fosco_> y nos pases lo que sale
<cousteau> mi diagnóstico: alguien se ha cargado el grub
<cousteau> (son buenas noticias; no debe de ser difícil de recuperar, puede que no haga falta formatear)
<[R00teR]> yo es lo primero que dije
<[R00teR]> y no tengo mucha idea
<fosco_> sospecho que esto va a ser lento...
 * [R00teR] está deacuerdo
<[R00teR]> mientras no le pase como al toni_64
<crisyelit> no fosco, te cuento que aqui paso algo sumamente estraño
<crisyelit> derepente volvi a iniciar el equipo y entro normal como si nada
<crisyelit> ya tiene el modo grafico y todo
<fosco_> ok, pues ya está
<crisyelit> como este caso se me presento en otra maquina desktop voy a intentar hacer lo mismo haber si la arreglo
<crisyelit> igual la imagen que viste es la del desktop
<fosco_> hacer lo mismo? pero si no hemos hecho nada?
<crisyelit> me refiero a meter el livecd y analizar la memoria y disco duro que eso fue lo que hice yo con la minilapto
<crisyelit> haber si con la desktop se corrige sino hare lo que tu me mencionas y te paso imagen
<cousteau> pero la memoria no creo que sea, y el disco que se analiza me parece que es el de Ubuntu y no el duro, pero bueno...
<george2002> fosco_, conoces algun script para thunar, para subir imagenes con clik secundario?
<fosco_> no, yo uso nautilus
<crisyelit> eso es lo unico que yo hice asi que como no se que paso vamos a ver
<Tarrasquero> george2002: por que no instalas imageshak?
<george2002> Tarrasquero, porque no me gusta ese para subir imagenes
<george2002> en kde4 tengo el plasmoide
<george2002> y en gnome un script
<Tarrasquero> ok, pues googlea un poco a ver si encuentras algo de tu agrado
<george2002> pero instale xfce4 y quiero tener uno en thunar
<george2002> en eso estoy
<Tarrasquero> george2002: pv
<crisyelit> fosco no funciono
<crisyelit> como hago lo que me pediste
<crisyelit> pues explicarme
<Tarrasquero> crisyelit: estas en el livecd?
<Tarrasquero> crisyelit: pon un poco mas de tu parte
<fosco_> crisyelit, arranca en liveCD o liveUSB
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe mount
<fosco_> pega el texto o la foto de lo q sale para que podamos verlo
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<[R00teR]> hola seyacat
<seyacat> ando buscando un monitor de red, algo sencillo que te diga este ip se esta comiendo el ancho de banda, y si puede el porque,  lo que e  visto te llenan de mil datos pero no concretan
<fosco_> esos mil datos son necesarios
<fosco_> otra cosa es que a ti te digan algo o no
<fosco_> prueba con iptraf
<seyacat> fosco_: si en verdad fosco es que soy medio ignorante en el tema
<seyacat> aaa iptraf esta chevere, por que los otros dan muchos saltos, este mantiene la info ahi, gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada
<fosco_> además iptraf es mucho más compelto de lo que parece
<seyacat> si estoy sorprendido en verdad lo veo muy bien
<TrueNhero> alguno tiene "pegar" con click medio?
<mama21mama> yo en jwm con puppy
<mama21mama> viene por defecto asi.
<cousteau> TrueNhero, casi todos los programas soportan eso
<cousteau> es el "buffer primario"
<cousteau> (de hecho, todos los que conozco menos el maldito Xilinx)
<TrueNhero> no si, lo se, es algo configurado en x, pero kiero kitarlo porque eso hace que cierre pestañas accidentalmente, kiero dejar el click medio para moverme en las paginas web
<TrueNhero> cousteau:
<cousteau> TrueNhero, se puede configurar el firefox para que botón central mueva páginas
<TrueNhero> como
<cousteau> Preferencias > Avanzado > General > Usar desplazamiento automático
<TrueNhero> y en chrome
<granjero> hay alguna extension para que gimp guarde como pdf?
<TrueNhero> creo q si con cairo granjero
<granjero> TrueNhero, como con cairo?
<Smorgerbowrg> buenos dias a todos
<Smorgerbowrg> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema con kubuntu?
<granjero> cual es el problema Smorgerbowrg ?
<Smorgerbowrg> gracias granjero, acabo de instalar kubuntu en este equipo
<Smorgerbowrg> lo configuro y lo pongo muy nice los efectos y ese rollo del compiz, pero al reiniciar pierde todo lo ke habia echo
<Smorgerbowrg> nome guarda la configuracion
<Smorgerbowrg> donde, en ke archivo se guarda eso?
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: como inicias compiz?
<Smorgerbowrg> instalo el docky y al reiniciar me dice un aviso que neceita la composicion activada para que funcione
<Smorgerbowrg> pues mira la verdad no le hye einstalado el compiz, asi viene ya por default todo
<Smorgerbowrg> le digo compiz por el ubuntu, ke para los efectoes tienes que instalarlo, pero en kubuntu creo que ya viene todo eso
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: kde okubuntu otro manegador
<george2002> kwin
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: y que colocas
<Smorgerbowrg> en Kubuntu solo me voy a : preferencias de sistema - Efectos de escritorio
<george2002> que no te sale despues
<Smorgerbowrg> y alli esta todo
<george2002> aja Smorgerbowrg yo tengo kde4 instalado tambien
<george2002> pero que no te sale despues al iniciar?
<Smorgerbowrg> pues nomas le activo el cubo y las ventanas gelatinosas y le activo la composicion
<Smorgerbowrg> ok, el problema es ke se DESACTIVA LA COMPOSICION CADA QUE REINICIO EL EQUIPO, una vez que la vuelvo a activar todo va bien.
<Smorgerbowrg> ok, el problema es ke se DESACTIVA LA COMPOSICION CADA QUE REINICIO EL EQUIPO, una vez que la vuelvo a activar todo va bien.
<Smorgerbowrg> ok, el problema es ke se DESACTIVA LA COMPOSICION CADA QUE REINICIO EL EQUIPO, una vez que la vuelvo a activar todo va bien.
<george2002> ya te lei
<Smorgerbowrg> me aparedce una venta diciendome que otro programa desactivo la composicion y que oprima_ alt+mayus+f12
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: instalaste solo kubuntu o ubuntu y despues el escritorio kde?
<Smorgerbowrg> el lio es ke solo es eso, y como este equipo es para una persona ke apenas esta dando el salto quantico de Win2 a linux pues como ke es incomodo decirle ke entre a la configuracion y ke lo este activando
<Smorgerbowrg> nooo   solo instale Kubuntu
<Smorgerbowrg> en mi makina de mi casa, primero instale Linux Mint 10 y despues KDE y no tengo ese problema
<Smorgerbowrg> y tengo otros 3 equipos ke le instalo solo Kubuntu y les pasa lo mismo
<Smorgerbowrg> se desactiva la composicion
<Smorgerbowrg> estaba pensando ponerles el winxp, pero me resistooooooooooooooo
<TTNK> Smorgerbowrg: busca con el error especifico que te da en google y seguro encuentras la solucion en los primeros resultados
<Smorgerbowrg> helpe, no kiero ponerles el odioso winxp
<Smorgerbowrg> help me
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: mira esto a ver si te sirve http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-248706--New%3A-opengl-not-working-with-ati-catalyst-td29505682.html
<Smorgerbowrg> pues ya goolgeee eso y como ke no sale  mucho
<Smorgerbowrg> oie
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: este tambien da resultado http://blogdrake.net/consulta/kwin-se-desactiva-la-composicion-al-reiniciar
<Smorgerbowrg> el otro dia hice eso con un enlace ke me dio otro tipo de aqui y mi kubuntu le dio en la madre
<Smorgerbowrg> me mandaron un viruz y tuve ke formatear
<Smorgerbowrg> crei k linux era inviruliable y ya vi ke no
<george2002> pues yo no gasto polvora en zamuro viejo
<Smorgerbowrg> ok deja paso ese link
<Smorgerbowrg> confiare en ti
<george2002> y linux es de codigo abierto para que viruz
<TTNK> Smorgerbowrg: que viruz es ese que dices? o como supiste que era un viruz?
<Smorgerbowrg> pues no se
<EGCdigital> virus?
<EGCdigital> en linux?
<Smorgerbowrg> tenia mas de 15 años sin entrar a una sala del IRC y el otro dia entre
<EGCdigital> puta que la gente esta mas idiota cada vez.
<Smorgerbowrg> y en un vinculo que me mando el ke me estaba ayudando, al darle click me aparecio en el escritorio una ventana del wine....
<Smorgerbowrg> despues aparecio otra
<Smorgerbowrg> y otra
<Smorgerbowrg> y otra
<Smorgerbowrg> hasta ke se me inibio el equiṕo, lo resetee y al entrar ya nada funcionaba
<Smorgerbowrg> lo tuve ke formatear
<Smorgerbowrg> ya me da miedo darle click en sus vinculos
<Smorgerbowrg> asi ke tengan cuidado
<Smorgerbowrg> lo ke hice lo copie y lo pegue en google
<TTNK> yo no uso wine, para que usar aplicaciones para microsoft cuando aca tengo todo y mejor
<Smorgerbowrg> y alli me manda a la pagina
<Smorgerbowrg> pero creen uds ke eso k me paso fue un malware?
<george2002> yo uso solo wine con la cena
<Smorgerbowrg> que es eso de la cena?
<TTNK> Smorgerbowrg: habria que estudiarlo mas a fondo, ver el sitio que comentas, leer el codigo y tratar de emular lo que te paso para entender y con esos datos ya poder decidir si se puede considerar un viruz o malware o simlemente tu sistema estaba jodido antes
<george2002> O_o
<Smorgerbowrg> creo ke la pagina era argentina
<Smorgerbowrg> el tipo ke me estaba ayudando era argentino, lo reconoci por su acento de: che
<TTNK> Smorgerbowrg: cual de las 8 paginas argentinas que existen fue?
<Smorgerbowrg> jajajaja
<Smorgerbowrg> no se, no me dio tiempo de ver la direccion
<Smorgerbowrg> se me inibio y la apague
<Smorgerbowrg> me kede con la espina de hacerle ingenieria inversa para estudiar ese escript
<Smorgerbowrg> pero no me pidio contraseña para ejecutarse
<Smorgerbowrg> no estaba en sesion root
<Smorgerbowrg> no entiendo como paso
<Smorgerbowrg> eso fue este domingo
<l1mpm4rk> Esta muy interesante el tema, del virus, pero creo que estan en un canal de ubuntu.... para eso existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Smorgerbowrg> no se si ese tipo mando el vinculo o fue una invitacion ke aparece aleatoriamente en los privados
<george2002> mosca ese link puede ser un virus
<george2002> XD
<Smorgerbowrg> ok
<TrueNhero> puedo cambiar el lado de la barra de desplazamiento vertical de la derecha a la izquierda?
<Smorgerbowrg> creo ke no solo corre en Kubuntu
<Smorgerbowrg> a todos ke usamos linux les interesa
<Smorgerbowrg> creo ke instalre un antivirus en cualquier linux ke instale ya desconfio
<Smorgerbowrg> con eso ke cada dia hay mas usuarios de linux, pronto abra viruz aki
<Smorgerbowrg> si pueden analicen esos vinculos, solo ke haganlo con cuidado
<TTNK> un antivirus en linux no es para linux, es para limpiar windows, si quieres eliminar el mayor virus, quita wine y olvidate de usar aplicaciones para windows
<Smorgerbowrg> y si descubren algo nos avisan
<recorcholisss> Si defino el charset de la página es lo mismo que poner html lang=es-ES, verdad?
<Gargadon> Smorgerbowrg: O aprende la leccion de no hacer click en links que no solicitaste
<TTNK> los virus son mas por usuarios descuidados e inexpertos, son evitables
<Smorgerbowrg> pues no sabia
<Smorgerbowrg> eso me paso por pendejo
<Smorgerbowrg> pero no volvere
 * george2002 abre una pagina y le pide contraseña 1 mete la contraseña 2 no mete la contraseña 3 llama a un amigo, repuesta?
<Smorgerbowrg> yo tengo el wine porque aqui la gente no se adapta al openoffice  y kieren su excel en linux
<Gargadon> excel? LOL
<Smorgerbowrg> por eso instale el wine, para isntalarles el office2007
<fosco_> george2002, no hay la opcion arrancar el cable? ;)
<Smorgerbowrg> pues por mi uso el openoffice, pero esta gente le da lo mismo
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: pero volviendo al tema anterior mira si kwin esta marcado para iniciar
<george2002> fosco_: XD
<Smorgerbowrg> ok, donde veo eso?
<george2002> fosco_: me acuerda a una peli, que el tipo a lo ultimo termino arrancando el cable
<george2002> Smorgerbowrg: en preferencias/auto arranque
<Smorgerbowrg> mmm, ok deja reviso
<george2002> en arranque y apagado
<Smorgerbowrg> changos, aki no te puedo mandar un printscreen como en el msn
<Smorgerbowrg> solo tiene un archivo script
<Smorgerbowrg> gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh
<Smorgerbowrg> es lo unico que esta en el auroarranque
<Smorgerbowrg> mmmm  ya entiendo
<Smorgerbowrg> debe de tener el kwin ?
<Smorgerbowrg> como en el inicio del windows?
<Smorgerbowrg> como le hago para agregar el kwin?
<fosco_> para dudas específicas de KDE es mejor que visites los canales #kubuntu o #kubuntu-es
<Smorgerbowrg> ok
<Smorgerbowrg> no sabia del kubuntu-es
<fosco_> aqui la mayoria usamos gnome o entornos basados en GTK+
<Smorgerbowrg> ok grax hago mi join para alla
<Smorgerbowrg> gracias george2002 x tu ayuda
<Smorgerbowrg> y al resto
<newbie|4> Owneeeeed
<newbie|4> “Operación Linux” ha sido el nombre elegido para denominar la última operación contra ETA, llevada a cabo por la Guardia Civil de España
<TrueNhero> como hago la recarga de alsamixer?
<mama21mama> la Guardia Civil de España se droga. para llamar linux a la operacion; con todo respeto lo digo.
<granjero> como?
<TrueNhero> donde veo todo el log del bash? como texto
<granjero> http://www.publico.es/espana/355917/la-policia-se-disculpa-por-llamar-linux-a-la-operacion-contra-eta
<TrueNhero> como reinicio el audio alsa
<newbie|4> (offtopic) el comentario en Wiki Leaks se ha descubierto que EEUU realizó actividades para frenar el impulso del software libre en Europa. me ha matado de risa xd
<fosco_> !ot | newbie|4
<kubot> newbie|4: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<m4v> newbie|4: si sabes que es offtopic, llevalo a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TTNK> y en america tambien
<newbie|4> google chrome es offtopic ¿no?
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<fosco_> newbie|4, las consultas sobre ubuntu son on-topic, el resto es off-topic
<m4v> newbie|4: soporte sobre Ubuntu es topic
<fontanero> muy buenas
<fontanero> q tal
<fontanero> les ago una consulta
<fontanero> para abrir un archivo x-trash en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿que tipo de archivo es ese?
<fontanero> es una archivo de back up
<fosco_> fontanero, seguro que eso es un tipo de archivo?
<fontanero> sip
<fosco_> abre un terminal, ejecuta file /ruta/archivo
<fosco_> y te dirá lo que es
<fontanero> ok ok
<fontanero> a ver ay les digo
<fontanero> perdon es  un . old
<fosco_> la extensión es lo de menos
<mimecar> fontanero: si es un backup tienes que saber que programa lo ha generado
<fontanero> bkp0.old
<mimecar> ese backup es de windows
<fontanero> esta echo con aix
<fontanero> se hiso de una base de datos informix
<fosco_> pasale el comando file
<fosco_> seguramente se hizo con tar o algun empaquetador equivalente
<fontanero> le pase el file
<fosco_> y que dice
<fontanero> y dice dos executable(Device driver)
<mimecar> fontanero: solo lo podrás restaurar con aix
<fosco_> fontanero, no me suena que puedas abrir eso en linux
<fontanero> xD
<fontanero> no a
<fosco_> pero igualmente prueba con tar
<mimecar> usa la misma herramienta que lo ha generado
<fontanero> pasa asi ya me explico el flaco
<fontanero> en aix esta instalada una base de datos infromix
<fontanero> se hiso un back up
<fontanero> ahora
<fontanero> se isntalo el informix en ubuntu
<fontanero> para probrar
<fontanero> se instalo de 10
<fontanero> pero no abre el backup
<fontanero> la herramienta con la q se realizo fue con el mismo informix
<mimecar> fontanero: ¿estas ejecutando aix en ubuntu?
<fontanero> NOO compadre
<fontanero> por supeusto q no
<mimecar> fontanero: la bola de cristal está en el taller...
<fontanero> jajaja
<fontanero> dale ay la voy a buscar
<fontanero> ;)
<fontanero> gracaos por la aydua mimecar
<plastigale> buenas tardes, anoche tenia un problema que el sistema operativo se quedaba congelado a los 5 minutos con una board 945, el dia de hoy coloque una targeta grafica de 128 y ya no se bloquea
<plastigale> el sistema que tengo es 10.10
<mimecar> ¿tienes una instalación limpia de ubuntu?
<mimecar> o es una actualización
<plastigale> mimecar me hablas a mi si tengo la imagen de 10.10
<mimecar> no, si el sistema instalado es formateando o actualizando
<plastigale> formateado
<mimecar> ¿el fallo aparece después de tener todo el sistema instalado?
<mimecar> digo actualizado
<plastigale> pero ya no se bloquea con esa targeta parece que consume mas recursos graficos la 10.04 y 10.10
<mimecar> o que tengan diferentes drivers
<plastigale> si mimecar lo actualiza uno y a los 5 a 10 minutos se bloqueaba lo instale en cuatro ocasiones y tres discos duros y por ultimo le coloque una targeta grafica el dia de hoy y no se a bloqueado mas
<mimecar> por los datos parece que la tarjeta estaba dañada
<plastigale> o parece que la board lo soporta la nueva version de ubuntu
<mimecar> eso es poco probable
<plastigale> es uan board 945 intel
<plastigale> porque estaba con la 9.04 y con esa funcionaba bien
<EGCdigital> 945 jeje es todo un clasico
<EGCdigital> esas plaquitas eran buenas hace 8 anios atras.
<EGCdigital> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x64] distro[Fedora "Laughlin" 14.0]  cpu[Genuine Intel(R) Core i7]
<EGCdigital> bbl
<[R00teR]> joer
<plastigale> si la tengo hace 5 anios que tiene el pc, ahora ya me toca comprale otras cosas como la targeta grafica buenos por un rato mas la boy a tener, muchas gracias por la ayuda que tenga una buena tarde hablamos
<[R00teR]> pues yo me tengo que comprar una tarj gráfica pronto
 * alexneb de vuelta
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<Ramir00> ayuda
<Ramir00> bug en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> da más detalles
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<Ramir00> ese es el error
<Ramir00> me dijeron en ubuntu en ingles que es un bug pero no se si tiene solucion
<mimecar> si es un bug y está reportado lo arreglarán
<mimecar> ayudaría si dijeras en que aplicación pasa, ...
<flypp> aircrack?
<Ramir00> para
<flypp> vamos, que sí, aircrack xD
<Ramir00> airplay
<flypp> lo mismo es
<flypp> pues busca en Google: "mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6" solved
<mimecar> Ramir00: no estamos delante de tu ordenador, si no das más detalles, como que hace ese programa o cuando falla poco te podemos ayudar
<Ramir00> te paso la pagina de donde lo saque
<Ramir00> son 6 pasos
<mimecar> di primero que hace ese programa
<Ramir00> puedo pegar la pagina?
<mimecar> si es legal si
<Ramir00> es para obtener clave wep, con fines educativos
<flypp> xD
<mimecar> entonces no
<flypp> se dice "hacer auditorías de seguridad"
<mimecar> reporta el bug en launchpad y ya lo arreglarán
<Ramir00> pero es un error?
<mimecar> eso es lo que te han dicho en el canal inglés
<Ramir00>  aireplay-ng -1 10 -e <nombre del AP> -a <MAC del AP> -h <nuestra MAC> <interfaz de red>
<Ramir00> cuando tiro esto me da el error
<flypp> Ramir00, pon en google exactamente esto:
<flypp> ubuntu "mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6" airplay solved
<mimecar> Ramir00: de los temas relacionados con obtener contraseñas no se da soporte
<Ramir00> si ya andube por todos lados
<Tarrasquero> Ramir00: que te ocurre?
<flypp> Ramir00, que pongas _exactamente_ lo que te puse
<Ramir00> ok
<Ramir00> ahora vuelo en un rato
<Tarrasquero> O.o hmmm
<flypp> para solventar un error, la forma más efectiva de encontrar la solución es poniendo en google: <sistema operativo> <mensaje de error entre comillas> <palabra "solved">
<Tarrasquero> aireplay no se usa para seguridad basada en wep
<mimecar> Aireplay-ng se usa para inyectar paquetes. Su función principal es generar tráfico para usarlo más tarde con aircrack-ng y poder crackear
<Tarrasquero> nu nu
<Tarrasquero> es para colapsar
<Tarrasquero> es un modo de ataque basado en wpa
<Tarrasquero> para conseguir hanshake
<Tarrasquero> hmmmmç
<Tarrasquero> bueno dejemos el tema
<Tarrasquero> bueno rectifico es ataque de fragmentacion
<Ramir00> es normal que en xchat no funcione los sonidos
<flypp> si no le has puesto ninguno, pues sí
<Ramir00> no viene por defecto?
<flypp> no
<Guest53068> ola
<Ramir00> se van de la pagina de xchat?
<flypp> ein?
<flypp> Ramir00, prueba a meterle alguno que ya tenga el sistema. Puedes buscarlos así: find /usr -type f -name "*.ogg"
<flypp> en /usr se suelen guardar los sonidos de las aplicaciones. Yo le tengo metido (al irssi) uno del hedgewars
<Ramir00> /home/lalala/.xchat2/sounds
<Ramir00> pero no hay nada
<Ramir00> te anda el cuac?
<flypp> Ramir00, en esa carpeta es donde podrías copiar los archivos de sonido, pero tienes que metérselos tú
<Ramir00> ni siquiera pestanea cuando envio mensajes y lo activo la opcion
<flypp> a mí me funciona (ahora lo tengo desactivado), pero yo no uso xchat. Cuando lo usaba, busqué archivos ogg, encontré uno llamado "pop.ogg", me gustó. Lo copié a la carpeta "sounds", y desde la configuración le indiqué que ante los eventos de nombrar mi nick, reprodujese ese sonido
<flypp> pero tienes que hacerlo tú. Tienes que ir a la ventana de configuración e indicar que al nombrar tu nick se reproduzca tal archivo de sonido
<Ramir00> cual usas?
<flypp> irssi
<Ramir00> detecta clones ese? y con que nombre entro antes??
<flypp> algún script tendrá, yo apenas uso un par de scripts
<flypp> de todas formas, irssi es en terminal, eh?
<Ramir00> paso
<flypp> olvídate de ventanitas y todas esas cosas
<mimecar> xDDDD
<Ramir00> por que se niegan a usar ventanitas
<mimecar> ¿para que hay que usar ventanas?
<flypp> XChat es un muy buen cliente. Tiene un montón de añadidos y, leñe, no es tan costoso indicarle los sonidos que quieres que se reproduzcan
<Ramir00> tenes una 486?
<flypp> ?
<mimecar> un amd 64 con 3 GB de ram
<flypp> mimecar, usas irssi?
<Ramir00> por el programa que usas decia
<mimecar> alguna temporada lo he usado
<Ramir00> por ahi querias ahorrar recursos
<flypp> Ramir00, no lo uso por recursos, sino por que puedo usarlo con screen
<Ramir00> yo tengo 512 ram 1.6ghz amd y me tira justo el ubuntu 10.10 pero se traba algunas veces y ahora estoy probando el xubuntu
<mimecar> Ramir00: irsii es multiplataforma y eso es una ventaja grande
<Ramir00> pero tiene entorno grafico?
<mimecar> es un programa de consola
<flypp> no, si lo tuviese no se podría usar a través de screen (lo que permite, entre otras cosas, cambiarte de ordenador y "recuperar" el chat)
<Ramir00> pero yo tengo solo una pc
<flypp> no te estaba recomendando el irssi, te lo dije para que supieses que ya no lo uso, por lo que no te puedo orientar cómo cambiar los sonidos. Pero vamos, que lo he usado y sí tenía sonidos (para cuando me nombran, para cuando hay un kick, para cuando se pierde la conexión,...)
<Ramir00> estoy en la pagina oficial pero no encuentro los plugin
<flypp> Ramir00, para disponer de sonidos en xchat no te hace falta ningún plugin
<mimecar> Ramir00: no dices que no te guscan los programas de consola?
<flypp> a ver... un momento que abro máquina virtual y te digo cómo se hace
<flypp> Ramir00, menú "Configuración"-> Preferencias -> Sección "Conversación"-> Sonidos
<Ramir00> si ya entre ahi, pero no hay nada, esta vacia la carpeta, por ejemplo vos haces los mismo en el mirc y entros las sonidos y los reproducis por ej con el winamp
<flypp> jajajaja, pero primero busca un archivo de sonido
<Ramir00> /home/lalala/.xchat2/sounds
<Ramir00> esta vacia
<flypp> Ramir00, que busques un archivo de sonidos. XChat viene sin sonidos
<flypp> puedes descargarte un *.wav *.ogg desde internet, o buscar alguno que ya tenga tu sistema
<flypp> Ramir00, abre nautilus (el explorador de archivos), y vete a /usr/share/sounds
<flypp> ahí encontrarás unos cuantos, busca uno que te guste, y cópialo a la carpeta "sounds" de xchat
<Ramir00> nunca use nautilus, se puede buscar como windows? si es asi no encuentro share en home o /
<Tarrasquero> :local/share
<flypp> Ramir00, perdona, no me acordaba que usabas xfce
<Ramir00> = en share no esta sound
<Tarrasquero> yo uso xfce → /usr/share/sounds
<mimecar>  /usr/share/sounds
<Ramir00> ok, lo encontre, voy a empezar a pegar a ver que pasa vuelvo en un rato
<dannyLopez> buenas acabe de instalar el ubuntu 10.10 netbook y cuando quiero activar los efectos me dice: "el silenciador esta ejecutándose, no se puede cambiar a otros efectos" alguien sabe a que se debe eso, y sera que puedo activar los efectos?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<dannyLopez> actualisaciones de que mimecar
<mimecar> del sistema, ubuntu 10.10 salió hace varios meses
<dannyLopez> a si ahora los estoy descargando, y los restrigidos tambien
<mimecar> cuando instales todas y reinicias entra de nuevo
<xangua> dannyLopez: unity de 10.10 no usa compiz si a eso te refieres
<xangua> usa mutter
<dannyLopez> a ya, y como lo configuro o como lo instalo?
<mimecar> ¿vas a poner compiz a un netbook?
<dannyLopez> técnicamente no es un netbook
<mimecar> si técnicamente no lo es, por que le pones una versión de ubuntu para netbook?
<dannyLopez> es un notebook que le puse la edicion netbook
<dannyLopez> para experimentar?
<mimecar> ¿solo por probar unity?
<seyacat> :9
<dannyLopez> no, para ahorrar recursos
<mimecar> ok
<Ramir00> flypp???
<seyacat> cuando tenia lucid virtualbox funcionaba super veloz, ahora en maverick funciona una lastima, y para colmo ni virtualizacion de hardware tengo, talvez sea eso :(
<dannyLopez> entonces mimecar si puedo tener nuenos efectos en el unity?
<dannyLopez> xangua: pero puedo instalar conpiz en unity?
<xangua> unity usará compiz en 11.04
<xangua> si quieres usar compiz hazlo con el escritorio normal
<dannyLopez> a ya
<dannyLopez> y ahora que termino de actualizar me salio este error: E: Fallo al renombrar http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb: 404  Not Found
<mimecar> no estará disponible ese archivo
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<Ramir00> hay addons para detectar clones en xchat?????
<Ramir00> hay addons para detectar clones en xchat?????
<mimecar> Ramir00: has buscado en google?
<dannyLopez> que pena tanta insistencia pero que pasa si instalo compiz en unity?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: funciona compiz sobre unity?
<dannyLopez> no se
<Ramir00> si, pero no encontre
<dannyLopez> bueno ya vengo voy a aplicar los cambios de sistema
<Ramir00> quien usa xchat???
<dannyLopez> ToT no me quiere sonar mi ubuntu
<dannyLopez> ooo no se que hice pero ya sono
<seyacat> JOJO
<Ramir00> quien usa xchat y le pudo agregar sonidos como el cuac????
 * alexneb_ pira a cenar...
<cousteau> Ramir00, Config > Prefs > Sonido, me parece que ahí puedes agregar sonidos (pero no viene ninguno por defecto)
<Ramir00> si pero me hace ruido los que agregue
<Ramir00> como una lluvia, como ruido es el audio
<jesusElifelet> :)
<Ramir00> como le sumo que el sonido lo reprodusca un programa externo en xchat???
<granjero> hola, quiero hacer un acceso directo a una radio en internet, eso fue facil, pero quiero que el navegador arranque minimizado. ¿cuál es el modificador para que arranque minimizado el firefox?
<cousteau> Ramir00, en qué formato? a lo mejor xchat no lo soporta. Prueba ogg o wav
<Ramir00> le puse los que vienen en ubuntu el ladrido y todo eso que esta en sound
<cousteau> definitivo, no funca
<Ramir00> por ahi con ubuntu ande
<seyacat> granjero: busca esa opcion como una extension de firefox
<Ramir00> cousteau vos que usas???
<cousteau> joer, he puesto un MP3 de música para probar, y ahora no se puede parar
<seyacat> yo una vez puse mplayer * en una carpeta de videos y arme la grande JAJA, toco hacer sudo killall -9 mplayer mientras vivia la maquina
<granjero> seyacat, no entiendo
<cousteau> lol
<cossier> granjero, creo que es firefox --minimize
<seyacat> granjero: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=minimized&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<cousteau> granjero, pon  firefox --help   a ver qué sale
<cossier> granjero, y si no en una consola pones firefox --help
<cossier> cousteau, no te habia visto :-D
<seyacat> yo una ves buscaba una opcion para ponerle al firefox fullscreen una vez abierto, pero no existia, pera la extension si, y bueno te puse el link
<dannyLopez> oigan por que quiero instalar vlc y me dice q no tengo acceso a internet?
<dzup2> donde esta el .trash carpeta en el ubuntu lucid en español?
<cousteau> creo que .local/share
<cousteau> ~/.local/share/Trash
<erUSUL> !trash
<kubot> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dannyLopez> oigan por que quiero instalar vlc y me dice q no tengo acceso a internet?
<k-milogars> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cousteau> a lo mejor te da un error tu servidor de repositorios
<dannyLopez> no solo dice que fallo la conexión a internet
<dannyLopez> y es como algo ilogio (creo yo)
<dannyLopez> ilógico
<dzup2> gracias cousteau erUSUL, acabo de recuperar 10g, cuando menos acorde ya me quedaban solo 300mb libres y el ubuntu comenzo a complicarse heh
<cousteau> moraleja: la papelera es mala, hay que borrar cosas sin más
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/WmxwBpq6
<seyacat> cousteau: no es mala yo e recuperado unas cosas prohibidas que me habian borrado JOJO
<cousteau> seyacat, eso es un problema de contraseñas
<novatillo> hola a todos alguien sabe como hacer un como clon de mi disco duro con soft libre para que ya no tenga que volver a instalar todo desde el principio si algo sucede
<novatillo> que pueda gauardar configuraciones y todo
<novatillo> asi como si fuera un sistema ya precargado como le hacen en los ubuntu ultimate que no son versiones soportadas por canonical
<seyacat> cousteau: jaja no
<seyacat> novatillo: yo ta me estoy mal acostumbrando instalar clones como tu lo quieres hacer
<seyacat> novatillo: se usa simplemente dd
<novatillo> pero como no entiendo
<novatillo> es que tenga varios dvd pero no se si se pueda hacer asi como si fuera un disco de instalacion y ay
<novatillo> uno normalk
<seyacat> novatillo: dd   es un comando que copia dos archivos bit por bit identico
<novatillo> es un comando dd
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> y no hay algo grafico que aga lo mismo
<seyacat> y como en linux todo es un archivo, puedes copiar discos
<novatillo> solo le doy en terminal dd y ya??
<seyacat> novatillo: no hace falta el comando es muy facilito, pero muy peligroso di te equivocas
<seyacat> nono tye explico
<cousteau> creo que con Remastersys se hacía...
<mimecar> novatillo: tienes un backup actualizado de tus datos?
<novatillo> si
<cousteau> si no, en el Synaptic hay una opción de generar una lista de todos los paquetes instalados
<novatillo> todos los datos si estan ya respaldados
<mimecar> ok, dd puede hacer que lo pierdas todo si no lo usas bien
<novatillo> y como la quemo en cd
<seyacat> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=100 count=100
<novatillo> y que pueda instalarlo en mi maquina y otras que sean compatiles
<mimecar> novatillo: en un CD no tendrás suficiente espacio
<cousteau> esto es un poco complicado, pero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<seyacat> novatillo: el comando dd te sirve para clonar discos o pendrives, no cds
<novatillo> ok regreso por que me hablan ahorita vengo amigos ok
<seyacat> la esposa o la mama?
<dannyLopez> oigan alguien me ayuda con este error http://pastebin.com/WmxwBpq6
<txomon> buenas chicos!
<seyacat> Perdon el offtopic, es mi cumpleaños, asi que les comparte mis 32 años con uds
<seyacat> :)
<txomon> hoy vengo con una duda que plantee en su momento, y nadie supo responder
<txomon> felicidades seyacat
<txomon> como se puede abrir una aplicación X en la sesión de otro
<seyacat> txomon: explicate mejor?
<txomon> como suena, tengo una sesión que tiene redireccionamiento X
<txomon> y otra sesión que tambien
<seyacat> txomon:  me parece que bastaria con importar el display
<txomon> quiero abrir desde una otra
<txomon> ¿?
<seyacat> dame un cinco se me cruzaron los cables
<seyacat> ya mira, en la consola export DISPLAY=:0.0
<seyacat> o export DISPLAY=IP:0.0    , pero esto es un abismo de seguridad
<seyacat> si permites hacer desde otra maquina me refiero
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ese archivo del vlc no existe
<dannyLopez> mimecar: eso quiere decir que no puedo instalar vlc en unity?
<txomon> si, estoy por ssh
<mimecar> no, que el mirror que usas no tiene ese archivo
<seyacat> txomon: intentalo
<dannyLopez> pero lo he tratado de instalar desde la consola y desde el centro de SW de ubuntu y no he podido
<txomon> la cosa es, como consigo el display del otro usuario
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ese archivo NO EXISTE
<mimecar> hagas lo que hagas con el mirror que usas no te funcionará
<mimecar> hasta que no lo añadan
<seyacat> txomon: todos los displays tiene id diferente :0.1 bueno no se
<dannyLopez> eso te estoy preguntando, el vlc no esta para unity?
<mimecar> cambia de mirror
<seyacat> ahora lo que no estoy seguro es que te deje usar el display de otro usuario diferente al tuyo
<dannyLopez> como?
<mimecar> vlc no está relacionado con unity
<txomon> seyacat: la cosa es que como redirecciono a ese, y como consigo el del otro usuario?
<seyacat> me parece que lo que buscas es mas como un vnc
<mimecar> en el centro de software podrás modificarlo
<seyacat> txomon: por que no dices mejor cual es el caso puntual
<txomon> seyacat: consola ssh a un servidor con un usuario logueado en local grafico
<txomon> quiero que le salga un popup con notify-send
<seyacat> a un usuario logueado, le quieres enviar un propmt, eso es?
<txomon> seyacat: sep, algo asi
<txomon> basicamente quiero ser capaz de abrir un navegador etc
<seyacat> txomon: si quieres contron de otra sesion, entonces usa un vnc, o en mi caso el nx
<seyacat> txomon: con eso podras ver que hace
<txomon> para eso tengo visor de escritorio remoto
<txomon> que viene integrado en gnome
<txomon> la cosa es que no nquiero ver nada
<txomon> solo ser capaz de controlar desde linea de comandos
<seyacat> txomon: entonces prueba solo exportando el display, ahora como te digo, al menos que seas super usuario o el mismo usuario no se si funcione
<seyacat> pero puedo probar
<txomon> soy supervaca tranquilo
<txomon> la cosa es que no consigo utilizar redireccionamiento gráfico correctamente
<seyacat> eres supervaca? eso es bueno o malo?
<txomon> jajaj
<txomon> sudo quiero decir sudo
<txomon> solo que supervaca es mas divertido
<txomon> a ser sudoer se le llama tener poderes de supervaca
<txomon> sin mas
<txomon> seyacat: pues eso, cuentame la solucion de antes
<txomon> porcierto me sale esto
<txomon> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<txomon> (chromium-browser:2612): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<seyacat> intenta esto
<seyacat> xclock -display :0.0
<txomon> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<txomon> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<seyacat> con supervaca?
<txomon> sep
<txomon> ^^
<seyacat> el concepto lo tengo mal por que no funciono
<seyacat> JOJO
<jesusElifelet> :)
<seyacat> mira txomon la definicion esta bien, pero no funciona igual, el xclock -display :0.0 si me funciono   http://routerman.blogsome.com/2005/09/04/broma-usando-export-display00/
<txomon> estoy probando... a ver
<seyacat> voy a mi casa
<seyacat> chau
<txomon> agur!
<Tarrasquero> txomon: estas en tty
<txomon> si
<Tarrasquero> y quieres lanzar aplia interfaz grafica?
<Tarrasquero> aplicaciones*
<txomon> sep
<Tarrasquero> aha
 * alexneb_ ara vengo... esto es la guerra!!!!
<Tarrasquero> a ver como era
<Tarrasquero> YA TA
<Tarrasquero> es asi
<Tarrasquero> DISPLAY=:0 aplicacion grafica
<Tarrasquero> txomon:
<Ramir00> cual es buen gestor de descarga que funcione y no consuma muchos recursos como jdowloader
<[R00teR]> jdownloader
<xangua> gwget
<Ramir00> gwget no funciona
<xangua> aaah...si
<Ramir00> nunca me descargo nada
<Ramir00> mediafire
<Ramir00> que sea como el idm
<[R00teR]> porque no instalas jdownloader
<[R00teR]> yo lo tengo y va bien
<Ramir00> por que me vuelve lenta la maquina
<Ramir00> si es el mejor, pero consume mucho
<[R00teR]> a mi no me lo parece, supongo que dependerá del pc
<[R00teR]> pues usa el de firefox
<[R00teR]> puedes encolar, pausar etc
<[R00teR]> para que necesitas mas
<Ramir00> pausa pero no recupera o si, me hizo perder una descarga una vez
<Tarrasquero> Ramir00:
<Ramir00> me quiero descargar el crysis
<[R00teR]> yo creo que si
<[R00teR]> aunque hace mucho que no lo utilizo
<Tarrasquero> plowdown ← este es por consola mega y rapid
<[R00teR]> pero juraria que si, puede recuperar de nuevo la descarga por donde iba
<Ramir00> no estoy seguro
<Ramir00> soy anticonsola
<Ramir00> soy progre
<[R00teR]> xD
<Tarrasquero> jajaj pus no sabes lo que te pierdes :)
<[R00teR]> bueno me piro que mañana me levanto a las 7! adios!
<Ramir00> hay usar lo que otros ya hicieron
<Ramir00> y desde ahi se parte
<Ramir00> para que voy a reinventar la rueda
<Tarrasquero> no se trata de reinventar nada, lo importante es la versatilidad
<Tarrasquero> y el bajo consumo al que tú mismo apelas
<Ramir00> pero hay que memorisarce los comandos, ya tengo demasiado con los assembler
<Tarrasquero> tu mismo
<TrueNhero> amigos no se me monta el swap automaticamente que estara pasando?
<m4v> !ping
<kubot> pung
<m4v> TrueNhero: que hay en el syslog?
<Ramir00> a mi no me muetra la unidad c como el ubuntu
<m4v> /var/log/syslog
<Ramir00> pero le instala el ntfs 3g y detecto las carpetas en home por lo menos
<m4v> TrueNhero: desactivaste el swap en algunmomento?
<TrueNhero> no
<TrueNhero> creo que hay un problema del driver del hd
<Tarrasquero> TrueNhero: revisa el inicio con ctrl+alt-f1    f7 para volver
<m4v> TrueNhero: mirá bien el en syslog, o en kern.log en /var/log, si hubo algún problema al montarlo entonces tiene que aparecer en el log
<Ramir00> si usas ntfs-config para forzar el montaje no tendria que aparecer la unidad c en el escritorio???
<m4v> Ramir00: que problema tenés? no monta un disco ntfs?
<m4v> Ramir00: sabés el mensaje de error?
<Ramir00> la particion
<Ramir00> c
<Ramir00> es seagate de 20 gb
<Ramir00> este me dio problemas, tuve que formatear todo por que el gparted me daba error
<m4v> Ramir00: si, pero sabés el error que tira al intentar montar la particion ntfs?
<txomon> Tarrasquero: Buenas he vuelto ce cena
<Ramir00> no recuerdo
<txomon> no funciona, me diche que no protocol specified
<Tarrasquero> txomon: revisaste lo que te dije
<Ramir00> si pongo mount en un terminal que pasa?
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<txomon> lo del Display=:0 app?¿
<txomon> ya lo he provado
<txomon> probado*
<Tarrasquero> txomon: MAYUSCULA
<txomon> si
<Tarrasquero> y no va?
<txomon> DISPLAY=:0 chromium-browser
<txomon> nop
<Tarrasquero> a mi si
<txomon> me dice que no protocol specified
<Tarrasquero> has probado con otra apli?
<txomon> sep
<Tarrasquero> y nada
<Ramir00> como puedo hacer para forzar el montaje de la particion
<txomon> sigue diciendo no protocol specified
<txomon> aunque en verdad, reconoce el display
<txomon> o sea que es eso
<Tarrasquero> txomon: no lo dudes,es así a mi me va de perlas
<Tarrasquero> incluido terminal
<txomon> lo que pasa es que tengo que ejecutar el comando como el usuario
<txomon> por eso te funciona
<txomon> porque no utilizas 2 usuarios diferentes
<Tarrasquero> txomon: como te logeaste?
<txomon> con otro usuario
<txomon> luego hize sudo su
<txomon> y luego
<txomon> su <usuario destino>
<txomon> luego mire la variable de Display (mays)
<txomon> y vi que era la uno
<Tarrasquero> txomon: el user tiene el grupo asignado?
<txomon> y le di DISPLAY=:1 chromium-browser
<txomon> Tarrasquero: que grupo?
<Tarrasquero> si hay varios display
<Tarrasquero> creo que deve ser internet
<Ramir00> en donde se guarda la carpeta de windows en xubuntu
<Tarrasquero> añadeselo a ver
<txomon> Ramir00: abrelo desde lugares Sistema de Archivos
<Ramir00> busco una carpeta windows??? porque no esta
<Tarrasquero> addgroup nuevogrupo
<txomon> Ramir00: abras un explorador (de archivos) normal
<txomon> y luego empieces a ir arriba
<txomon> cuando llegues hasta arriba del todo
<txomon> ahí, metete en media
<txomon> Tarrasquero: pero la cosa es que ese grupo deberia estar ya creado
<txomon> si no los permisos no los toma en cuenta
<Tarrasquero> este es el grupo → netdev
<Ramir00> la encontre, windows esta en sda1, lo que no entiendo es porque no monta la unidad en el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> txomon: si no tienes el grupo no lo puedes usar
<Tarrasquero> txomon: prueba con otra apli que no precise de internet
<Tarrasquero> a mi me paso en un sistema base que no podia escuchar musica, no tenia el grupo añadido
<txomon> tengo el grupo, lo que pasa es que no hay ningun usuariodentro
<Tarrasquero> haz esto → groups tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> ose tu usuario, y así puedes ver tus grupos
<Tarrasquero> al igual que el grupo sudo, si no lo tienes tampoco funciona con sudo
<txomon> eso es lo que he mirado antes
<txomon> por eso te digo que no está dentro de ningun grupo nadie
<Tarrasquero> aha entonces ya sabes
<Tarrasquero> cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev netdev bluetooth powerdev    ← estos son los que yo uso
<txomon> podria ser el GDM
<txomon> ¿?
<Tarrasquero> addgroup usuario cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev netdev bluetooth powerdev
<txomon> es mas probable
<txomon> Tarrasquero: no creo que netdev es para dar permisos superiores
<Tarrasquero> logeate como root
<oscar> oscar
<oscar> j
<txomon> fijate en GDM
<oscar> hola
<txomon> GNOME Display Manager
<oscar> hola soy nuevo en esto
<Tarrasquero> txomon: entonces para que pides ayuda
<oscar> bueno en ubuntus
<Tarrasquero> hazlo como tu veas mejor y ya esta
<oscar> nuevo
<txomon> Tarrasquero: por que no se como hacerlo sin hacerlo directamente
<txomon> con root
<oscar> alguien de monterrey
<Tarrasquero> estoy gastando tiempo
<txomon> la solucion que me has dicho antes, ha funcionado, y te lo agradezco, la cosa es que no quiero dar mas permisos a esa persona
<txomon> por eso lo de no querer añadirlo a netdev
<txomon> que porcierto es de administracion de red
<xangua> !pregunta | oscar
<kubot> oscar: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Tarrasquero> pues tal cual termines de usarlo quitale los privilegios otra vez
<txomon> la cosa es, que no puedo permitirle dar mas permisos
<txomon> estoy pensando esto para por ejemplo un ciber
<txomon> no puedo dejarle que deshabilite el adaptador de red
<txomon> etc
<Tarrasquero> el no podra hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> solo el admin
<txomon> con netdev si
<Tarrasquero> por eso no te preocupes
<txomon> acabo de probarlo
<Tarrasquero> solo podrá usar el grupo que tu le asignes
<txomon> con mi usuario
<Tarrasquero> pero no podra modificarlo
<txomon> con netdev pillas permisos de administracion de la red
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> puedes usar la red
<Tarrasquero> administrar solo el admin
<Tarrasquero> en este caso tu
<txomon> con admin, lo que consigues es ser sudoer
<txomon> y con root puedes hacer cualquier cosa
<Tarrasquero> sudo y root son dos cosas distintas
<txomon> en cualquier grupo sin pertenecer
<txomon> !sudoers
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sudoers'.
<txomon> casi
<txomon> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para correr programas con privilegios de superusario (root). Para más información puedes ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_cuenta_de_administrador
<txomon> root es un usuario deshabilitado al que solo se puede acceder a traves de sudo normalmente
<Tarrasquero> txomon: te equivocas, no siempre es asi
 * alexneb ta mañana
<txomon> normalmente
<txomon> si cambias el shadow o cuando estas con sudo
<txomon> haces sudo su
<Tarrasquero> txomon: haz sudo -i
<txomon> y luego passwd
<txomon> habilitas la contraseña
<txomon> eso es lo mismo que hacer sudo su root
<txomon> o sudo su
<txomon> mira la configuración de sudoers
<Tarrasquero> ok pero no es lo mismo actuar directamente como root a usa sudo
<txomon> cat /etc/sudoers
<txomon> claro
<txomon> pero la cosa es que nadie pertenece al grupo de netdev
<txomon> cat /etc/group | grep netdev
<txomon> veras que está vacio
<Ramir00> algguien utiliza el xchat????
<Tarrasquero> txomon: si un usuario normal no tiene el grupo sudo añadido no puede administrar
<flypp> xD
<flypp> Ramir00, aún nada hijo?
<txomon> haz esta prueba
<Tarrasquero> entiendes?
<txomon> adduser prueba
<txomon> rellena todo
<oscar> alguien k me ayude actualisar mi ubuntus
<txomon> y luego
<oscar> tengo el 9
<oscar> kiero el 10
<txomon> oscar
<Tarrasquero> txomon: sabes demasiado para mi haz lo que creas oportuno
<txomon> oscar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<Tarrasquero> :)
<txomon> Tarrasquero: la cosa es que tu antes me has dado una idea estupenda que no se me habia ocurrido.
<Ramir00> flypp hols
<Ramir00> hola
<txomon> por ello seguia intentado a ver si se te ocurria algo
<Tarrasquero> chacho pero te andas por las ramas haciendo creer que linux no es seguro
<oscar> nomas asi txonomon
<txomon> oscar: ¿?
<oscar> ya esta descargando algo
<Ramir00> flypps sume las efecto pero me reproduce ruido, como un canal que no sintonisa
<Ramir00> ruido y mas ruido
<flypp> Ramir00, pero qué tipo de archivo de sonido le has puesto?
<flypp> qué extensión?
<Ramir00> .ogg
<Ramir00> el ladrido que usa ubuntu
<flypp> prueba con un *.wav
<flypp> que algo me suena que el desarrollador de XChat es medio windowsero
<oscar> txonom no me dejo actualizar   me dice esto No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<txomon> Tarrasquero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges
<Ramir00> jua, bueno voy a ver si consigo algo
<txomon> oscar: tienes permisos de root?
<oscar> mmm
<oscar> soy nuevo en ubuntus
<flypp> oscar, eso es que hay otro gestor de paquetes trabajando
<oscar> no se de k hablas
<oscar> aaa si
<oscar> de cho si
<txomon> bien
<flypp> pues que igual tienes el Synaptic o el centro de software abiertos, ciérralos
<txomon> estas instalando algo mas?
<txomon> en ubuntu solo se puede una cosa a la vez
<n-iCe> @define ubuntu
<flypp> xD
<n-iCe> Ya no sirve esa cosa?
<txomon> igual
<txomon> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<flypp> txomon, ni que fuese monotarea xD
<n-iCe> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<n-iCe> es mejor la que está en debian
<n-iCe> haha
<txomon> ajja flypp
<txomon> para instalar si
<txomon> y es el mejor sistema
<txomon> tampoco hay que instalar tanto
<oscar> ahora me salio esto txomon E: Operación inválida: full-upgrad
<txomon> falta la e
<n-iCe> uté cree?
<n-iCe> Ya ando pensando en volver a winshit
<txomon> n-iCe: yo tengo dual boot
<oscar> mmmm
<oscar> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<oscar> esto es para actuliazar mi ubuntus   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrad   pero no me deja me parese esto alguien sabe x k E: Operación inválida: full-upgrad
<txomon> oscar: te falta la e
<n-iCe> txomon:  eso me da flojera
<txomon> full-upgrade (upgradE=
<oscar> donde va la EEEEEEEEEE
<oscar> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<txomon> dale al tabuladora
<txomon> tabulador* si tienes dudas
<txomon> n-iCe: x¿?
<oscar> iajiajiaa
<n-iCe> dual boot, flojera.
<xangua> oscar: simplemente usa el gestor de paquetes que te debe de ofrecer una nueva versión de ubuntu
<n-iCe> Mejor un virtualbox
<xangua> !upgrade
<kubot> Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<oscar> ya le puse la E  ya  la puse y sale lo mismo
<oscar> el ubuntus es  dificil
<txomon> tienes que poner upgrade
<txomon> oscar...
<txomon> mira la primera vez que te he dicho el comando
<txomon> y asegurate de copiarlo bien
<oscar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<txomon> si
<txomon> aah
<txomon> espera
<txomon> xDD
<txomon> me he liado, fallo mio
<txomon> en vez de full
<txomon> pon dist
<oscar> ttp://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Sources
<oscar> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Packages
<oscar> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources
<oscar> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<oscar> E: Operación inválida: full-upgrade
<txomon> pon
<txomon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<txomon> ahora?
<txomon> me tengo que ir en brebes
<txomon> ahora vuelvo
<oscar> txomon creo k se pudo
<oscar> anda leyendo
<oscar> base de datos
<txomon> es muy importante que no hagas muchas cosas
<txomon> por si acaso
<txomon> yo ahora marcho, pero seguro que hay alguien que te puede ayudar si tienes más problemas
<txomon> Tarrasquero: muchas gracias por tu idea!
<oscar> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<oscar> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<oscar> oscar@oscar-laptop:~$
<oscar> ok
<txomon> oscar: esta descargando todavia?
<oscar> no
<txomon> a ver
<oscar> se kedo kieto
<oscar> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<oscar> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<oscar> oscar@oscar-laptop:~$
<oscar> dice esto
<txomon> una cosa..
<txomon> que creo que ya tienes la ultima version
<txomon> vamos a comprobarlo
<txomon> vete a sistema->
<txomon> administracion ->
<txomon> Gestor de actualizaciones
<txomon> mete tu contraseña
<txomon> y cuentame si te aparece algo arriba
<txomon> tipo
<txomon> tiene una actualizacion disponible
<oscar> pero no era pra actualizarlo al ubuntus 10
<oscar> xk yo tengo el 9
<txomon> ya
<txomon> la cosa es
<txomon> que en el gestor de actualizaciones te suele marcar si puedes subir de version
<txomon> por eso
<txomon> si no te pone nada
<txomon> dale a configuracion
<txomon> mete la contraseña
<txomon> y dime que tipo de actualizacion de la  distribucion tienes seleccionado¿??
<txomon> es en la pestaña de en medio
<txomon> bueno ahora si que me voy
<txomon> tienes que tener seleccionado uno que ponga
<txomon> versiones normales
<txomon> ok?
<txomon> bueno agur! nos vemos!
<txomon> oscar: igual chilicuil te puede ayudar mas (lee lo que te he escrito)
<txomon> !exit
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'exit'.
<xangua> como le gusta complicarse a la gente
<xangua> gracias por complicarlo todo txomon
<chilicuil> sobre que era la platica?
<chilicuil> aprovechando la calma hago una pregunta abierta, ustedes como distribuirian la carga de una red?
<guampa> que clase de distribucion de carga?
<chilicuil> estoy pensando entre pasar todo el manejo de red a una maquina con squid e iptables o un router con uno de esos firmwares basados en linux
<chilicuil> guampa: de peticiones
<chilicuil> guampa: el router se me esta cayendo tiro por viaje y creo que es por la cantidad de usuarios
<guampa> si, me refiero a si es de peticiones lan->wan, wan->lan, lan-lan etc
<guampa> es disribucion de carga de lineas a internet ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-14
<chilicuil> guampa: sip, es lan->wan
<oscar> no pues no pude
<guampa> chilicuil: con linux y netfilter una que funca es algo asi http://bourneagainshell.blogspot.com/2008/05/de-como-conectar-13-adsls-en-balanceo.html
<chilicuil> guampa: ummm, se ve bien, voy darle una checada
<guampa> firmware basado en linux conozco bastante mikrotik routerOS
<guampa> y te lo deja servido en bandeja, muy buena interfaz pa manejar mas si tenes un isp
<guampa> eso si no permite usar el SO original
<chilicuil> guampa: no es ISP, pero si, son muy faciles de usar las interfaces, de ahi mi duda
<novatillo> saludos a todos
<novatillo> alguien sabe como puedo ver los archivos de wikileaks
<novatillo> con ubunut
<novatillo> ya lo baje en un torrent
<novatillo> pero el problema es que
<novatillo> osea para que despues  que la liberen la contraseña
<novatillo> se puedan desempaquetar los archivops
<novatillo> y porder verlos
<novatillo> se que esta encriptado en AES256
<guampa> chilicuil: el link que te pase yo lo use, pero ahora leyendolo de nuevo me parece que tiene un problema
<novatillo> lo que es algo muy dificil de desencriptar
<chilicuil> novatillo: la clave que yo sepa no ha sido liberada, una vez que lo hagan seguro existiran muchos tutoriales
<chilicuil> guampa: sip, es lo que andaba checando
<guampa> el script anda perfecto balancea bien y es tolerante a caidas de lineas, lo que no veo que tenga es "persistencia capa 7"
<guampa> o sea que por ejemplo inicias sesion en facebook saliendo por X ip
<novatillo> no aun no ha sido liberada
<guampa> la conexion tcp y http terminan y al buen rato intentas acceder de nuevo+
<guampa> y el balanceador no lleva registro de por donde saliste antes
<guampa> entonces algunos sitios te rebotan x eso
<guampa> no se si fb, pero bancos seguro
<chilicuil> guampa: ok, ya entendi
<chilicuil> guampa: supongo que probare primero con un router con un firmware de esos + repetidores
<guampa> en routeros se llama PCC
<chilicuil> guampa: ok, gracias (=
<guampa> x nada :)
<Ramir00> flypp no hay caso
<Ramir00> otro dia sigo intentando
<flypp> pues raro-raro. Ya te digo que yo tenía sonidos en el XChat
<Ramir00> bueno mañana si tengo tiempo lo analizo despues pruebo en el ubuntu
<Ramir00> see you
<ilusion> al iniciar el pc me ha escaneado el disco duro y me ha mostrado que tengo 18% de non-contiguos files es malo?
<theseba> Holaaaa
<theseba> quien me ayudaaaa
<theseba> xDeeee
<theseba> quiero instalar  sony vegas en ubuntu 10.10
<DiaPo> sabes si se puede hacer?
<songer7> hola como estan?
<theseba> si si se pero
<theseba> esque no hay un sony vegas para ubuntu???
<theseba> pero lo tengo que hacer con WINE 1,3 O CON WINE DOORS
<theseba> Hola
<theseba> alguien me escuchaa
<theseba> ¿¿==??
<ilusion> tengo el sistema de ficheros del disco duro con 18% de archivos no contiguos he de hacer algo?
<songer7> hola theseba
<theseba> hola songer7
<theseba> me ayudas
<theseba> ¿¿??
<songer7> en que estas:
<DiaPo> mira, instala Ubuntu-Tweak y con esta herramienta instalas PlayOnLinux, que te va a instalar de forma transparente Wine, y así podrás ejecutar el juego
<ilusion> DiaPo>>>  sony vegas es un programa no un juego
<xangua> ilusion: y playonlinux instala distintas librerías de windows útiles; no solo para juegos
<xangua> blablabla, que bonito es discutir en familia :D
<DiaPo> a que sí ;)
<ilusion> theseba>>>  cinelerra parece ser la alternativa a sony vegas para linux
<mama21mama> club de fun me extrañaron?
<xangua> cinelerra, openshot, pitivi biene por defecto en ubuntu y es muy sencillo ;)
<theseba> :)
<theseba> que lindo hablar en familiaaa
<theseba> xDeeee
<roberto_> buenas noches a todos
<roberto_> hay alguien aqui'
<xangua> aah. hola
<xangua> 68 personas, incluyendo bots :P
<xangua> mmm entonces no serían personas D:
<roberto_> hola xangua de donde sos
<xangua> del país de nunca jamás :D tienes algún problema roberto_ ¿
<roberto_> holoa a todos
<roberto_> algun uruguayo por aca
<dirkit> hola, yo estoy usando mint, pero queria usar ubunto, mire videos y es awwwww, cual me recomiendan de todos?, tengo un pentium 4 prescott de 2.4 con 1gb de ram, y un disco de 40gb IDE de 80 pines, un mother con chips Via y un video geforce
<m4v> !mint dirkit
<kubot> dirkit: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<dirkit> pregunte que ubuntu
<dirkit> me recomiendan
<dirkit> no mint
<roberto_> yo estoy usando linux mint debian y todo va mu bien
<dirkit> roberto_: pero ubuntu se ve muy chulazo
<m4v> dirkit: no hay muchas opciones para elegir, Ubuntu 10.10 es la última versión estable de Ubuntu
<dirkit> quiero ese, pero con esa pc, mia, cual es mas recomendado?, ubunrtu, kubuntu, lubuntu, a eso me iba señor m4v
<roberto_> a mi me resultaba pesado en la pc de escritorio
<m4v> dirkit: es un tema de gustos
<dirkit> ahm, la mas liviana de todas, es ubuntu?
<DiaPo> dirkit bájate la ubuntu desktop 10.10, que está genial
<dirkit> mi pc no es la gran cosa eh
<m4v> dirkit: la más liviana es lubuntu
<DiaPo> yo uso esa en un equipo portátil de la misma potencia q el tuyo y va bien
<m4v> dirkit: pero con esa pc ubuntu igual andaría
<roberto_> en la mia de 512 de ram andaba pesado
<dirkit> listo, entonces esa pruebo a ver como va con mi pc vieja
<dirkit> probare lubuntu gracias m4v
<roberto_> una olidata de 80  gigas de disco
<roberto_> soy nuevo por aqui y me presento son de uruguay tengo 31 años
<m4v> roberto_: el canal para charlar es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<roberto_> ok gracias
<m4v> roberto_: aquí simplemente atentemos consultas sobre Ubuntu.
<roberto_> este para que es?
<m4v> atendemos*
<roberto_> ahh gracias
<songer7> jajaj, sus politicas
<songer7> dan risa
<roberto_> tambien me interesa eso
<roberto_> muchos de los programas que uso son comunes
<roberto_> al ser deb
<Gero> ¿Alguien?
<roberto_> que tal gero
<Gero> roberto_: Hola
<Gero> roberto_: ¿Te gusta mi Desktop de Enero :D http://bit.ly/gZ0cal?
<Gero> roberto_: Es bastante minimista, con un wallpaper, un conky y un gnome-panel ya tengo lo que necesito xP
<roberto_> que distribucion usas
<Gero> roberto_: Sabayon
<Gero> roberto_: Esta basada en Gentoo
<roberto_> ahh mira
<roberto_> tiene instalacion grafica
<Gero> roberto_: Sep
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Gero> roberto_: ¿Y tu que distro y entorno usas?
<roberto_> linux mint debian edicion
<roberto_> entorno gnome
<roberto_> no es estable pero anda bien
<roberto_> parece que aqui no se puede hablar
<roberto_> parece liviana
<roberto_> llenaste el panel de applets
<Gero> roberto_: Si, en ese panel tengo casi todo lo que necesito
<asd2w-dsa>  → /
<roberto_> yo prefiero  un lanzador
<borreguito> tengo probemas para agregar el boot de windows en mi grub2
<borreguito> se puede arrancar windows que fue instalado en una particon extendida?
<totyko_> hola a todos/as buenas noches
<roberto_> hola buenas noches
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar
<totyko_> la aplicacion file roller no me deja descomprimir los archivos que contentan en su nombre el carcater ñ
<totyko_> la configuracion de mi locale ahora mismo es esta es_PA.UTF-8
<sebikul> borreguito, que sistema operativo instalaste primero, ubuntu o windows?
<songer7> hola sebikul
<songer7> tengo un pequeno inconveniente
<sebikul> hola songer7!!
<sebikul> cual es tu problema?
 * george2002 no hay pequeños inconvenientes
<songer7> no puedo instalar ubuntu o xubuntu ya que me dice que acpi-force is required to enable acpi
<songer7> mire que es relaciondo on los bios son algo viejos pero no encuntro los vios de esta laptop
<sebikul> la verdad nunca escuche de ese error, pero puedes probar deshabilitando acpi al bootear desde el live cd, presiona f6 y selecciona la opcion acpi=off. con eso te deberia funcionar
<songer7> ya lo intente pero nada
<sebikul> debes seleccionar tambien noapic y por las dudas no nolapic
<songer7> ok mirare
 * Deb-devel !eval exit
<_Tavo_> Hola, alguien tiene idea de como montar el /proc/bus/usb/ en ubuntu (Maverick) ? Lo necesito para usar java-usb y no puedo montarlo
<Ramiro0> jolly roger wifi
<nando> hola a todos
<nando> tengo una pregunta
<nando> glxgears
<nando> 257 frames in 5.7 seconds = 45.432 FPS
<nando> esto son malos resultados para una grafica ati pci express 512mb?
<cousteau> 45 FPS? creo que sí, no son muy buenos
<nando> es lo que me temía
<cousteau> ejecuta   glxinfo | grep render
<nando> acabo de instalar kubuntu y no va mejor para nada que win7
<nando> glxinfo | grep render
<nando> maldita sea un seg
<nando> direct rendering: Yes
<nando> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<nando>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<cousteau> vale, pues sí que está funcionando el driver...
<nando> es triste porque obtengo los mismos resultados que en mi netbook aspire one
<cousteau> prueba quitando los efectos
<nando> con una gráfica que considero muchisimo mas potente
<nando> los efectos no funcionan cousteau
<nando> están deshabilitados
<nando> solo funcionan si uso xrender
<nando> opengl no funciona
<cousteau> nando, ve a Sistema > Admin > Controladores de hardware
<nando> me aparece activado el driver
<cousteau> hmm... pues ni idea
<nando> controlador gráfico FGLRX privativo para ATI
<cousteau> tienes alguna otra aplicación 3D abierta?
<nando> no, estoy en una instalación limpia
<nando> acabo de instalar en este pc
<nando> me gustó como funcionaba en mi netbook y me animé con el pc
<nando> pero me estoy decepcionando mucho
<cousteau> qué tal es el pc? memoria, velocidad...
<nando> core2duo
<nando> 3gb ddr3
<nando> grafica 512 dedicados hd3650
<cousteau> velocidad CPU?
<nando> unos 2ghz creo
<cousteau> hmm, kubuntu tendría que ir bien, creo...
<nando> si, debería
<cousteau> qué versión es?
<nando> lo uso en mi netbook la misma version, y funciona mejor
<nando> y es un intel atom, con 1gb ddr
<nando> estoy usando 10.10
<nando> en ambos
<cousteau> está al día con las actualizaciones?
<nando> si, antes de nada he actualizado todo
<cousteau> y reiniciado después?
<nando> yo creo que opengl alomejor no está bien configurado o declarado
<nando> si, he probado a reiniciar y demas
<nando> he re-instalado el driver bajado de la web de ati tambien
<cousteau> es raro, tendría que ir bien
<nando> si es muy raro...
<cousteau> si mi GeForce2 de 64 MB funciona, esa tendría que ir sin problemas
<nando> lo que me llama la atencion es que en tipo de composicion no me deja seleccionar opengl
<nando> los efectos de escritorio no funcionaban, probé con XRender
<nando> y ya no me ha vuelto a permitir usar OpenGL
<nando> me dice que revise la configuración de X
<cousteau> no conozco kubuntu y no sé bien cómo va lo de los efectos... supongo que será parecido a ubuntu
<nando> si, yo diria que en muchas cosas son bastante parecidos
<nando> como se configura X?
<nando> nunca lo he hecho
<nando> y no se exactamente que debo hacer
<cousteau> bueno, ubuntu usa compiz para la composición, kubuntu no sé lo que usa, algo de kde
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg
<nando> yo creo que el problema esta en la configuracion de opengl
<nando> Tarrasquero: acabo de teclear esa linea
<nando> que hace exactamente?
<Tarrasquero> pues eso reconf
<nando> ahm... sigue sin dejarme activar opengl
<nando> nose, esta gráfica es una tortura la verdad
<nando> en windows tampoco es sencilla de instalar
<nando> funciona muy bien pero hacer que funcione...
<cousteau> más que una Nvidia Geforce2?? increíble
<nando> jajajaja
<nando> la verdad es que desconozco la potencia de mi gráfica
<nando> porque no uso el pc para jugar
<nando> pero alguna vez he probado algun juego mas o menos moderno... y van finos
<cousteau> a lo mejor si no te pones el driver te va mejor
<nando> que resultados te da a ti glxgears?
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install modconf && sudo modconf
<cousteau> a mí 800
<cousteau> (pero nunca me lo he creído)
<nando> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.993 FPS
<nando> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS
<nando> 302 frames in 5.1 seconds = 59.795 FPS
<cousteau> algo ha mejorado
<nando> no
<nando> esque al principio da menos
<cousteau> sí... antes iba a 45 y ahora a 60
<nando> le cuesta iniciar los movimientos de todo
<nando> incluso al mover una ventana
<nando> es como si se frenara al principio
<nando> y despues ya se deja mover mas libremente
<cousteau> a ver si es que la tarjeta esa está limitada por hardware en el FPS a la tasa de refresco o algo así...
<cousteau> ¿existe un "ATI configuration" o algo parecido?
<nando> uhm...
<Tarrasquero> nando: sudo dpkg --configure Xorg ← prueba con esta a ver que jala
<Tarrasquero> pero ati, pa ti yo no la quiero XD
<nando> dpkg: error al procesar xorg (--configure):
<nando>  el paquete xorg ya está instalado y configurado
<nando> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<nando>  xorg
<Tarrasquero> = que a mi
<Tarrasquero> pues parece estar bien
<Tarrasquero> pero el modulo parece no dar buen rendimiento
<cousteau> Para reconfigurar un paquete que ya fue configurado,  pruebe  la orden dpkg-reconfigure(8).
<Tarrasquero> si, si
<Tarrasquero> es el que puse antes
<nando> en el panel de config de ati me muestra los datos de la grafica
<nando> reloj central 600mhz, pciexpress 2.0, x16...
<nando> hasta muestra informacion de opengl
<Tarrasquero> nando: sudo apt-get install modconf && sudo modconf
<nando> Tarrasquero: me aparece una aplicacion con muchisimos datos
<Tarrasquero> prueba intentando instalar algun mod de esa ati a ver, aunque no creo que sirva
<Tarrasquero> nando: es un cargador de modulos (drivers
<Tarrasquero> nando: atiende el drivers/modulo cargado esta señalado con + y el que no con -
<nando> Instalando el módulo radeon. Si el dispositivo no existe, o no está configurado correctamente, podría suponer que su sistema se pausase hasta un minuto.
<nando> Instalación correcta
<Tarrasquero> nando: pues reinicia a ver
<nando> deacuerdo ahora vuelvo
<nando> un seg
<nando2> muerto xD
<Tarrasquero> que pasó?
<nando2> no inicia el modo grafico
<cousteau> ouch
<nando2> aparecen varios errores
<nando2> no importa es una instalacion nueva
<Tarrasquero> jue
<nando2> formateo que se tarda menos jeje
<Tarrasquero> nando2: donde estas ahora?
<cousteau> leí por ahí que en ese caso había que hacer   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   y luego   startx
<Tarrasquero> valla tela
<nando2> ya está formateando jeje
<nando2> no sabia que hacer
<Tarrasquero> nando2: seguramente no es el modulo adecuado
<nando2> si, saltaban errores que mencionaban al modulo
<Tarrasquero> nando2: este instalaste? →  kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon
<nando2> jeje weno ya se que eso no tengo que volver a hacerlo
<nando2> si
<nando2> ese fue el culpable
<Tarrasquero> Digital rights management, en español "gestión de derechos digitales"
<Tarrasquero> ese pa que?
<nando2> uh....
<nando2> kernel
<nando2> drivers
<nando2> gpu
<nando2> radeon
<nando2> la verdad es que todo me sonaba mas bien poco
<nando2> no conozco mucho todo esto la verdad
<nando2> demasiados años con windows nubla la vista
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> lo mas aproximado que veo es este  → kernel/drivers/video/aty
<Tarrasquero> pero nota que ese es aty y no ati
<Tarrasquero> olle, podria ser el modulo de pci?
<nando2> el de aty tambien lo probe
<Tarrasquero> digo este
<nando2> la primera vez que me dijiste que ejecutara eso instale el aty
<Tarrasquero> kernel/drivers/pci
<Tarrasquero> hmmm pero ese no es
<Tarrasquero> aty ŧ este no es
<nando2> bueno ahora ya está formateado
<nando2> a ver si no me lo cargo nuevamente jeje
<Tarrasquero> ya pero al reinstalar no solucionas nada
<nando2> lo he hecho por evitar tener que perder 1 hora intentando arreglarlo
<Tarrasquero> nando2: antes de reinstalar hay que hechar webos XD
<nando2> cuando seguramente me habré cargado muchas cosas
<nando2> en 10 minutos esta todo como antes
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<nando2> esque antes de entrar aqui a preguntar he intentado muchas cosas
<Tarrasquero> nando2: las tty siguen funcionando
<nando2> cuando ya saltan demasiados errores... es mejor una instalacion limpia creo yo
<nando2> tty?
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> es el modo no grafico
<nando2> ah
<nando2> ya te digo que no conozco mucho el sistema operativo
<Tarrasquero> se consigue con ctrl+alt-f1
<nando2> he decidido intentar usar linux porque estoy muy quemado con windows
<nando2> nada mas iniciar se consume el solito casi 1 gb de ram
<Tarrasquero> el modconf jala en modo texto
<nando2> suelo tener abiertos unos 15-20 php
<Tarrasquero> de cuante ram dispones?
<nando2> mas el navegador...
<nando2> nunca bajo de consumir unos 2,40gb y el sistema se viene abajo continuamente
<nando2> dispongo de 3gb
<Tarrasquero> eso no es normal para nada
<Tarrasquero> a lo sumo 700
<nando2> xD si quieres te mando capturas
<nando2> no lo he quitado
<nando2> nada mas iniciar se coge casi 1 gb
<Tarrasquero> ese es kubuntu?
<nando2> nono hablo de windows
<Tarrasquero> a1
<Tarrasquero> ya decia yo
<Tarrasquero> vista no?
<nando2> no, 7
<nando2> vista se coge 1,5gb del tiron
<Tarrasquero> esto es la monda
<Tarrasquero> pero bueno quieren hacer negocio a base de quemar pcs
<nando2> jajajaja
<nando2> nose, yo la verdad esque tengo bastante interes en aprender a usar linux
<Tarrasquero> nando2: en linux el poder esta en los comandos
<Tarrasquero> eso no es quitar merito a lo grafico
<Tarrasquero> nando2: como estas instalando manual o auto
<nando2> aun me da un poco de panico los comandos la verdad
<nando2> estoy demasiado acostumbrado a lo gráfico
<nando2> uso la instalación estándar en modo gráfico
<Tarrasquero> si no usas sudo no hay que temer
<nando2> ya está instalado, está actualizandose ahora mismo
<Tarrasquero> relativamente
<Tarrasquero> pero lo hiciste manual?
<Tarrasquero> digo el particionado
<nando2> claro claro
<nando2> jaja sino madre de dios
<nando2> me suicidaria
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero>  /home tiene su sitio aparte no?
<nando2> aun no
<nando2> primero estoy usando solamente 2 particiones para linux
<Tarrasquero> swap y /?
<nando2> si
<Tarrasquero> a eso iva
<nando2> aun no se si voy a estar preparado para quedarme en linux
<nando2> por el momento lo veo todo un poco negro
<nando2> porque no podra ser igual de facil que en mi netbook que fue instalar y listo
<nando2> jaja
<Tarrasquero> instala manual y despues de asignar /← root y swap deja el resto para /home
<Tarrasquero> asi cuando reinstales /home con toda la config y tus datos estaran intactos
<nando2> Tarrasquero: conoces phpdesigner de windows?
<Tarrasquero> aqui es ot
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<nando2> como?
<Tarrasquero> off topic
<Tarrasquero> este canal es soporte ubuntu en español
<Tarrasquero> sabes?
<nando2> solo iba a preguntar si hay alguna aplicacion parecida para ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> eso si
<Tarrasquero> pero no lo conozco
<nando2> es el software que mas uso
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver si veo algo que se le parezca
<nando2> :)
<nando2> mientras estoy acabando de actualizar el sistema para poder volver a intentar configurarlo
<nando2> en win lo que mas uso es filezilla que pareceser que tambien lo hay para linux, firefox igual, jdownloader igual...
<nando2> y el phpdesigner que ese si es exclusivo para win
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, XD
<alexneb> nando2,  reeee
<nando2> aunque supongo que deben de haber similares en linux
<nando2> reee?
<alexneb> nando2,  que tas buscando?
<nando2> busco algo similar a phpdesigner
<nando2> xk as dicho reeee? xD
<alexneb> nando2, bluefish?.. kompozer?
<alexneb> nando2,  re o reeee como he dicho yo es de reholas... un saludo compay.. se usa mucho por los canales irc
<nando2> a si? no lo sabia, esque es una coña que tengo con un amigo
<nando2> xD
<nando2> y me ha sorprendido que lo dijeras
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> nando2,  en fin .. suerte
<alexneb> jartum_konnektio,  reee
<nando2> jaja
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> nando2, re
<alexneb> XD
<nando2> a ver si acaba de instalar y logro configurar la grafica
<nando2> que es mi principal pesadilla
<nando2> deseadme suerte, activando controlador gráfico FGLRX para ATI/AMD
<alexneb> suerte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<nando2> thanks ;)
<Tarrasquero> ok
<nando2> primera impresion... la pantalla esa tan bonita que sale mientras inicia ahora se ve en una resolucion de los años 80
<nando2> xDD
<nando2> nada no me da opcion a activar o desactivar efectos
<nando2> informa de problemas tecnicos pero sin especificar
<nando2> a kubuntu no le gusta mi ordenador
<Tarrasquero> ya te dije
<Tarrasquero> será al reves a tu oredenador no le gusta kubuntu
<Tarrasquero> no es culpa de linux que los controladores sean privativos
<nando2> creo que no se gustan ninguno de los 2 entre ellos
<nando2> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> será
<nando2> es una lastima porque aun asi el rendimiento es bastante bueno
<nando2> pero todo se ve muy primitivo sin efectos graficos
<Tarrasquero> nando2: visitaste la pagina ofical de ati
<nando2> es lo que hice antes y me acabo dando otros errores
<nando2> aunque antes de rendirme lo volveré a hacer
<Tarrasquero> aha
<nando2> me ha dado por ejecutar glxgears
<nando2> antes de hacer nada
<nando2> me ofrece unos resultados impresionantes ahroa
<nando2> ahora
<nando2> sobre los 6000 fps
<nando2> frente a los 50-60 de antes
<nando2> antes estaba usando los drivers de ati descargados de la web de ati
<nando2> pero no me deja habilitar los efectos de escritorio no lo entiendo
<nando2> si el driver esta instalado, funcionando... porque no puedo activar los efectos de escritorio?
<Tarrasquero> no se
<alberto> Hola, buenas tardes.
<alberto> A todos.
<Tarrasquero> holas
<alberto> Tengo un problemilla. Tengo instalado Ubuntu Maverick (64 bits) en mi ordenador, y Openoffice está en castellano. He instalado el mismo Ubuntu Maverick (32 bits) en el laptop de mi hermana, y OpenOffice me aparece en inglés... ¿Cómo puedo cambiarlo a castellano?
<erUSUL> alberto: Sistema>Adminostracion>soporte de idiomas
<TrueNhero> nas
<alberto> erUSUL Muchas gracias
 * alexneb pira a comer.. un abrazo
<alberto> Y otra cosilla, ¿Qué tal debe correr Ubuntu 10 en un portátil Acer Aspire 1680 (creo) con ATI RADEON 9600, 40GB de disco duro, 512MB de RAM, Pentium 4 a 2,80Ghz?
<alberto> Es que me va un poco lento, al principio dejé a Ubuntu asignar el espacio Swap automáticamente, pero después lo redimensioné a 1GB, quitándole también otra partición de 1'6GB que había creado Ubuntu... ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<raulmmmmmmmm090> Hola
<raulmmmmmmmm090> tengo una duda
<brahem> olaa
<brahem> alguien me puede ayudar :)
<brahem> tengo un cd quemado quiero pasar el cd a iso como ago??
<erUSUL> brahem: brasero puede extraer isos. pero si quieres un comando « sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=imagen.iso »
<brahem> uso kde
<george2002_> brahem: k3b tabien crea iso
<george2002_> tambien
<[R00teR]> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<carlos> hola gente
<carlos> no puedo instalar gimp desde los repositorios
<fosco_> claro
<[R00teR]> a mi me viene por defecto
<carlos> Las dependencias del paquete no se pueden resolver
<[R00teR]> carlos,  que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<carlos> 10.04
<fosco_> carlos, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get install gimp
<fosco_> y si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que lo veamos
<[R00teR]> la 10.04 venia con aptitude fosco_ ?
<fosco_> con ambos
<[R00teR]> ok ok
<carlos> a ello voy
<carlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554057/
<george2002_> y fue que borro gimp?
<george2002_> porque eso biene por defecto instalado
<fosco_> carlos, puede ser que hayas puesto repositorios extra q estan interfiriendo o que tengas el sistema de paquetes mal actualizado
<carlos> me lo borro el sistema en una actualizacion. y purgue las configuraciones y tal, ahora intente instalarlo de nuevo
<fosco_> entra en origenes del software - software de terceros
<fosco_> desactiva todos los repositorios extra q tengas ahi
<fosco_> luego abres un terminal y ejecutas sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install gimp
<[R00teR]> joer, como es posible que se borre gimp en una actualización?
<flypp> será que antes era una dependencia de gnome-desktop y ahora ya no?
<roberto_> alguien sabe como usar ardour
<roberto_> el programa de grabacion
<fosco_> [R00teR], puede pasar, por ejemplo si añade un ppa que aporta una nueva libgtk pero no un nuevo gimp y pides q instale esa libgtk
<[R00teR]> por eso es que hay que andar con ojo las ppa que se agregan...
<carlos> jue
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ya tengo gimp
<carlos> pero solo desactive getbed
<carlos> getdeb
<[R00teR]> y si lo activas de nuevo, te lo borrará? o dará conflicto?
<carlos> ahora estoy intentando instalar transmission
<carlos> pero no me deja
<carlos> fue el otro programa q se fue
<neko_> buenos dias
<neko_> estoy tratando de actualizar y me aparece lo siguiente
<neko_> http://pastebin.com/bG1tbQgS
<carlos>  transmission: Depende: transmission-cli (>= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) pero no va a instalarse
<carlos>                 Depende: transmission-gtk (>= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) pero no va a instalarse
<carlos>                 Depende: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) pero 2.13-1~getdeb1 va a ser instalado
<neko_> alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema?
<carlos> tengo activados dos ppa uno de ailurus y otro de gandalf (para el pspp)
<seyacat> HOLA ! ubuntueeeess
<[R00teR]> buenas seyacat
<seyacat> :)
<carlos> y aparte tb medibuntu
<fosco_> neko_, algo ha pasado con uno de tus repositorios
<carlos> y me acabo de dar cuenta que en el getdeb (ahora desactivado) pone no se que de maverick
<fosco_> posiblemente editaste el archivo a mano y tocaste algo que no debías
<fosco_> carlos, desactiva todos los ppd, haz update, dist-upgrade e instala transmisiion
<carlos> q es dist-upgrade?
<neko_> fosco_: no lo he tocado, solo active partner en ubuntu software center para poder instalar skype
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> neko_, pues desactivalo y actualiza
<carlos> pero pro que con dist?
<carlos> y no solo apt-get upgrade?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> como yo te he puesto
<carlos> no se instalo no obstante
<carlos> justo igual que antes
<fosco_> al tener repos de maverick puede que hayas liado algo con las librerias
<fosco_> seguramente la GTK
<fosco_> de todas maneras si el problema es unicamente transmission puedes instalar cualquier otro cliente torrent
<carlos> eso si
<EGCdigital> ya no le quites el ban
<EGCdigital> mama21mama, es demasiado especial windolero apasionado.
<recorcholisss> ¿Algún canal de CSS, por favor? Es que las tablas que hago con CSS se hacen "justify" y quiero que se pongan hacia la izquierda... (por si alguien sabe xD)
<recorcholisss> Nada, ya está xd
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
 * recorcholisss o/
 * recorcholisss bb
<mama21mama> disculpen estaba arreglando irssi; es que xchat me come 24mb ram e irssi solo 7mb ram
<mama21mama> esta afinando irssi :)
<george2002_> O_o casi mas de tres horas te total tranquilidad
<Botar> mama21mama: como va?
<xangua> la fiesta está en el offtipic george2002_, tu te la pierdes
<xangua> offtopic*
<mama21mama> bien gracias
<mama21mama> vos?
<Tarrasquero> digo con irssi
 * alexneb ara vengo
<recorcholisss> ¿Alguna web para colgar imágenes pero que pueda decidir cuándo se borra la imagen o borrarla yo a través de un link del servidor?
<fosco_> imageshack.us
<recorcholisss> fosco_: em , no... En IMageshack.us no se pueden borrar...
<forces> si se pueden
<fosco_> no? antes si, quizá haya q registrarse
<forces> si haces una cuenta
<forces> te permite borrarla
<Gargadon> recorcholisss: podrias hacerte una cuenta en Photobucket
<recorcholisss> \:
<recorcholisss> Gracias.
<recorcholisss> Pero conocen otra que no tenga que registrarme? ;S
<fosco_> no
<recorcholisss> \:
<recorcholisss> Grax de todos modos
<recorcholisss> :( bb
<recorcholisss> :) bb*
<chr5_> buenas tardes compañeros
<chr5_> alguien me podría explicar como puedo averiguar si tengo instaladas ciertas librerias y paquetes
<xangua> los buscas en synaptic¿
<chr5_> a veces instalo librerías y dependencias, y no sé si las tengo instaladas cuando me las pide otro programa
<chr5_> me gustarías saber como poder averiguarlo
<fosco_> chr5 dpkg -l | grep libreria
<Gargadon> chr5_: en todo caso si el programa requiere ciertas dependencias, las deberia instalar automaticamente, no?
<Gargadon> (en caso de que no las tuvieras)
<chr5_> hola, hay alguien por aquí?
<chr5_> que escuche mi voz en el vacío de este canal?
<Churra> ejemp
<chr5_> hola chicos, debe de haber un ping horrible, no leía nada
<chr5_> los he instalado con apt-get
<chr5_> me recomendais algun otro gestor?
<fosco_> gestor de que
<chr5_> de paquetes de sofware
<chr5_> hola fosco
<fosco_> cualquier gestor es bueno, el que te vaya mejor a ti
<chr5_> a ver, quiero saber si tengo las librerías de java instaladas por ejemplo
<Churra> aptitude
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep java
<chr5_> oki, me vale para cualquier otra libreria?
<fosco_> vale para cualquier paquete, no solo librerias
<chr5_> es que estoy instalando cosas que me piden otras cosas, y a veces no se si ya tengo esas cosas instaladas
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep firefox por ejemplo
<chr5_> vale, voy a probarlo
<fosco_> pero el apt-get resuelve esas cosas automaticamente
<chr5_> ok fosco, el problema que tengo es que instalo cosas, y luego no se si las tengo instaladas o no
<chr5_> no se si me explico
<fosco_> eso da igual
<fosco_> imagina q firefox requiere la librería A, y tu no sabes si la tienes instalada o no
<chr5_> por que da igual?
<fosco_> simplemente instalas firefox y apt-get se encarga de todo
<chr5_> ok
<chr5_> vale, pero es que estoy instalando cosas que me piden librerias que no se si ya las tengo instaladas
<fosco_> eso da igual
<chr5_> por ejemplo, intento instalar el ide de arduino
<chr5_> en los foros me piden una serie de librerías, como gcc-avr openjdk-6-jre y avr-libc
<chr5_> las conoces?
<chr5_> me gusta saber que instalo, sabes?
<chr5_> y antes de instalar, me gusta saber si ya lo he instalado o lo tengo instalado
<fosco_> el sistema de paquetes no funciona así
<chr5_> podrías explicarme un poco este tema? la verdad es que es algo que no acabo de entender..
<fosco_> imagina que quieres instalar un programa C, que necesita las librerías A y B, A no la tienes y B si
<chr5_> ok
<fosco_> al instalar C el sistema instalará automaticamente A pero no B porque ya la tienes
<fosco_> tu no debes preocuparte por las dependencias, apt-get lo hace por ti
<chr5_> vale, eso lo entiendo
<chr5_> pero por ejemplo, con java me ha surgido una duda
<chr5_> existen varios tipos de librerias o paquetes, openjava y java6
<chr5_> cual instalas, y si instalas uno, luego puedes instalar el otro sin problemas?
<chr5_> ambos funcionarian?
<forces> depende
<chr5_> y si quieres usar uno y no otro?
<forces> del programa que la necesite
<chr5_> como configurar todo eso?
<forces> unos necesitan openjava
<forces> pero otros funcionan con java6
<forces> ah y otra cosa, si ya tienes instalado un paquete, no lo puedes volver a instalar
<chr5_> ok, debería instalarlos los dos ?
<forces> osea que si ya lo tienes instalado no debes preocuparte por instalarlo otra vez
<forces> porque no se puede
<forces> si los vas a necesitar, si
<chr5_> mm....
<chr5_> intento configurar el entorno de arduino y processing
<fosco_> si el paquete está bien hecho instalará la librería que necesite
<dzup2> es asi como linux te atrapa
<fosco_> si está mal hecho o lo estás instalando a mano tendrás que comprobar tú mismo las dependencias
<fosco_> bueno, hora de irse, nos vemos
<chr5_> mm...vale, entiendo que debería instalar los dos javas
<chr5_> por cierto, gracias a todos, ubuntu mola ;)
<dany> hola, ¿como paso al español openoffice  ? uso ubuntu 10.10
<chr5_> soleis estar mucho por aqui?
<mimecar> dany: ¿por que no lo tienes en castellano?
<forces> dany: instalate el paquete openoffice.org-language-es
<dany> no esta en ingles
<forces> creo que asi se llamaba
<alexneb> alguien recuerda como hacer para que ubuntu me salga el primero en la linea del grub2? (ubuntu 10.10)
<xangua> sistema>admon>soporte de idiomas; instalas el español y reinicias tu sesión dany
<forces> a pues no
<forces> openoffice.org-l10n-es
<forces> ese es
<dany> gracias, y + gracias por su ayuda .ya tengo todo en español.
<mimecar> dany: ¿no habias instalado el sistema en español?
<dany> no,pero segui el tutorial de xangua y se soluciono
 * alexneb a cenaaaaar... Hambreee!!!
<p0hkyo> kien conoce de la aplicacion kasam??
<mimecar> yo no
<chr5_> chicos que hay que tener instalado para desarrollar en linux?
<chr5_> alguien podría introducirme en este asunto?
<mimecar> depende del lenguaje que quieras usar
<p0hkyo> oigan yo he estado aprendiendo python y he avansado ya un poco , ahora que me recomiendan para seguir
<p0hkyo> quiero tratar de aprender a programar aplicaciones graficas
<mimecar> puedes usar para la parte gráfica, GTK, QT o wxWIndows
<p0hkyo> olle glade tanb es buena opc??
<mimecar> glade solo puede usar gtk
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas soy incapaz de instalar openshot, estoy convencido que es debido a algún conflicto pues tuve que desinstalarlo para poder instalar el memcoder, conocen algún editor de vídeo QUE FUNCIONE?
<Jakeukalane> *algún otro editor de vídeo
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: ¿que error da?
<Jakeukalane> estoy utilizando la 9.10
<Jakeukalane> y creo que los repositorios ya no contienen esa versión
<Jakeukalane> de todas formas me da conflicto con mplayer
<mimecar> ¿esa versión aún tiene soporte?
<Jakeukalane> la pregunta si conocen algún editor de vídeo similar
<mimecar> si no está el paquete no te puede dar conflicto con nada
<mimecar> kino me parece que es para video
<Jakeukalane> lo tenía instalado, pero lo desinstalé para poder instalar memcoder y mplayer
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias, probando
<george2002_> Jakeukalane: mandvd
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<p0hkyo> oigan quien sabe que tal es el epidermis??
<mimecar> ¿que es eso?
<Jakeukalane> p0hkyo, es un programa para descargar themes e iconos
<Jakeukalane> yo lo tuve pero lo desinstalé porque no funcionaba bien
<p0hkyo> me recomiendas otro?
<Jakeukalane> es un poco como gnome-art
<EGCdigital> alguien de ustedes usa pidgin?
<mimecar> EGCdigital: yo
<Jakeukalane> de todas formas prueba el epidermis, seguramente ahora funcione mejor
<EGCdigital> mi avatar no lo ven mis otros contactos que no usen pidgin
<Jakeukalane> y gnome-art simplemente descarga las cosas que están en esa página web
<EGCdigital> antes si podian ver que ha pasado?
<EGCdigital> alguien tiene ese problema?
<mimecar> no
<EGCdigital> que version de pidgin usas mimecar ?
<mimecar> 2.7.9
<EGCdigital> esa tambien tengo yo pero mi avatar lo veo yo pero los demas no
<EGCdigital> el problema solo es para lso que usan wlm
<EGCdigital> en gtalk y en los demas si aparece.
<joheos11> hola a todos
<joheos11> soy inutil y no soy capaz de visualizar los discos y carpetas en ubuntu 10.10 notebook
<joheos11> jeje a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar con esto
<mimecar> ¿entrar en carpetas?
<joheos11> si, esta version es nueva para mi que ya de por si se poco de este so
<joheos11> y solo puedo ver las carpetas de imagenes videos etc
<mimecar> para eso tienes nautilus
<mimecar> no tienes que salir de tu directorio de usuario
<p0hkyo> oigan que tal es kde 4? es verdad que es muy lento
<joheos11> ah ok es que desde esta version no sabia acceder
<mimecar> p0hkyo: no es lento
<joheos11> ya dije que soy algo inutil no aja
<joheos11> gracias
<mimecar> p0hkyo: kde es un entorno de escritorio, sigues usando ubuntu
<p0hkyo> si pero quieria probar ese entorno
<p0hkyo> olle men es quiero aprender a usar no solo ubuntu tanb quiero otro que tenga otro escritorio y diferentes paquetes
<xangua> pues otro escritorio puedes tener
<xangua> los paquetes son los mismos, es ubuntu
<mimecar> si quieres usar otros paquetes tienes que cambiar de distribución
<p0hkyo> no me refiero a otr distro , para probar que sea distinta
<mimecar> cambiar solo por eso no te servirá de mucho
<xangua> pues prueba entonces p0hkyo dah
<p0hkyo> open suse es mas o menos como ubuntu en terminos de facilidad ?? y reconocimineto de hadware
<mimecar> cualquier distribución lo es
<mimecar> la empresa dueña de opensuse tiene acuerdos con microsoft
<mimecar> prueba el live cd y decides
<mimecar> para kde puedes seguir usando ubuntu
<p0hkyo> cual es la diferencia entre debian y ubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, sabes usar kino?
<Jakeukalane> simplemente quiero quitar unos cuantos fotogramas y soy incapaz
<mimecar> p0hkyo: los programas y asistentes que lleva
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: no
<Jakeukalane> ok
<p0hkyo> pero en seguridad y estabilidad es igual?
<mimecar> más estable
<mimecar> a costa de tener programas menos recientes
<joheos11> necesito saber tambien como accedo a un archivo desde el nautilus para poder modificarlo
<n35t0r> hola alguien q me recomiende un buen traductor español ingles sin internet Ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿donde está el archivo joheos11?
<joheos11> por lo visto me he cargado algo en el archivo sources.list
<joheos11> etc apt
<joheos11> parece un error bastante tipico por lo que veo en google
<mimecar> joheos11: ¿como te lo has cargardo?
<joheos11> me equivoque al escribir una direccion en el terminal
<fzeta> compañía buenas noches :-))
<joheos11> creo que tengo claro el fallo pero no se como modificar el archivo
<mimecar> pon el comando que has usado
<joheos11> lo de entrar como root no se como se hace
<mimecar> los archivos de sistema no se modifican a mano
<joheos11> ok espera
<p0hkyo> oigan  saben que los archivos rar me dice , archivador no soportado
<mimecar> p0hkyo: instala el paquete unrar
<p0hkyo> y tengo instalado el 7zip
<mimecar> 7zip no descomprimer rar
<xangua> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<joheos11> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner"
<mimecar> joheos11: eso nunca lo debes hacer
<xangua> por qué no mimecar¿
<joheos11> no se que pasa que no puedo copiar de firefox y pegar en el terminal asi que lo puse a mano y ahora me da un error en la linea 61
<xangua> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<mimecar> utiliza las herramientas gráficas de ubuntu para añdir fuentes
<mimecar> joheos11: si no sabes lo que haces te quedas sin poder instalar nada en el sistema
<mimecar> usa el centro de software de ubuntu y elimina ese repositorio
<Churra> y con nano?
<joheos11> el caso es que me cargue algo accidentalmente y ahora me dice
<joheos11> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<joheos11> Por favor, informe de ésto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<joheos11> 'E:Línea 61 mal formada en lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)'
<n35t0r> hola alguien q me recomiende un buen traductor español ingles sin internet Ubuntu 10.04
<Jakeukalane> al final conseguí recortar el vídeo y extraerlo, gracias mimecar
<Churra> joheos11: que te ocurre no puedes modificar sources.list?
<joheos11> mejor dicho no tengo ni idea como hacerlo
<Churra> que version usas de ubuntu?
<Churra> importante lo que dijo mimecar
<joheos11> ni idea como hacerlo si me guiais se agradece
<p0hkyo> oigan el cairo dock siempre me parpadea y creo que es la tarjeta
<Churra> a menos que sepas lo que haces no añadas repos no pertenecientes a tu version de ubuntu
<joheos11> instale ubuntu 10.10 en un netbook la version remix creo que se llama
<mimecar> joheos11: abre el centro de software
<mimecar> hay una opción para los repositorios
<joheos11> ok
<mimecar> entra y elimina el que has añadido
<p0hkyo> si el cairo dock me parpadea es problema de la tarjeta ?
<mimecar> p0hkyo: seguramente
<Churra> p0hkyo: glxgear?
<p0hkyo> ?
<Churra> creo que ese^ es el comando para ver el trabajo de tu grfica
<mimecar> muestra una animación de ruedas dentadas usando open gl
<Jakeukalane> glxgears
<p0hkyo> salen unos engranajes
<Churra> p0hkyo: y la info en la terminal
<p0hkyo> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<p0hkyo>  eso me sale
<Churra> pues no esta bien
<p0hkyo> y que hago
<Churra> va a ser el driver
<p0hkyo> la mia es una ati onboard hd3200
<Churra> mira tengo una herramienta para instalar modulos pero hazlo con toda certeza de que estas cargando el correcto
<Churra> hmmmm
<Churra> ati porculera
<Churra> sudo apt-get install modconf && sudo modconf
<Churra> p0hkyo: si por casualidad cargas uno erroneo quizas no carge entorno grafico
<p0hkyo> y si pasa eso que hago?
<Churra> de todas formas accede por tty y ejecuta el modprobe -r modulo cargado
<alexneb> duda
<Churra> p0hkyo: haz lspci
<alexneb> alguien sabe como poner el ubuntu primero en a lista de grub2? (ubuntu 10.10)
<alexneb> Churra,  tu sabes?
<Churra> lspci | grep VGA
<mimecar> alexneb: cuando actualizas el último kernel se pone el primero
<Churra> alexneb: efectivamente
<p0hkyo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<p0hkyo>  me sale
<Churra> ok eso es buena señal
<Churra> ati bien configurada rinde pero para configurarla...
<p0hkyo> ya con eso no me saldra el error del  entorno grafico
<Churra> p0hkyo: haz lo que creas pertinente
<Churra> ja
<Churra> tengo que salir
<Churra> p0hkyo: haz lo que creas pertinente
<chr5_> chao compañeiros !
<chr5_> larga vida al ubuntu !
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> Churra,  se bueno
<jc_materojo> hola
<aleiex> hola
<Gercker> que bueno es docky
<Gercker> me gusto mas que el que tenia antes
<aleiex> alguna manera para descomprimir .rar de forma mas rapida?
<alexneb> aleiex,  instala el .rar
<mimecar> aleiex: botón derecho, descomprimir
<n35t0r> hola alguien q me recomiende un buen traductor español ingles sin internet Ubuntu 10.04
<aleiex> mimecar, merefiero a el comando, porque por modo grafico va mas lento
<mimecar> unrar x archivo
<mimecar> n35t0r: para ubuntu no creo que encuentres nada
<n35t0r> :(
<n35t0r> mimecar,  para otro? pero que tradusca
<mimecar> en windows tendrás más opciones
<n35t0r> se puede emular con wine?
<mimecar> depende de cada programa
<Killman> hi
<alexneb> Killman, reee
<Killman> alguien sabe que soft puede usar para una video conferencia?
<mimecar> skype
<mimecar> o pidgin usando jabber
<Killman> con esos también puedo mostrar una parte de mi descritorio y luego pasar a la webcam?
<mimecar> en la versión de linux no lo se
<mimecar> si muestras el escritorio ya no buscas solo videoconferencia
<Killman> ok voy a probar gracias mimecar-away
<joheos11> como puedo sacar un teclado virtual a la pantalla en ubuntu? por cierto mimecar solucionado lo del sources.list
<joheos11> alguien usa netbook tactil con ubuntu por un casual??
<joheos11> ni idea como sacar el teclado que imagino tiene por defecto ubuntu pero he visto uno llamado florence que tiene buena pinta
<joheos11> por si alguien podia aconsejarme
<joheos11> no hay nadie que use netbook tactil??
<Gercker> oigan si quiero ver una red de windows tengo que instalar samba?
<sebikul> joheos11, para ver el teclado en la pantalla, ejecuta "onboard" en una terminal
<erUSUL> Gercker: Lugares>Red>Red de windows
<erUSUL> Gercker: si necesitas algo el sistema te lo pedirá
<Gercker> al tratar de conectar me dice no se puedo montar el lugar
<EGCdigital> no me muestra el avatar
<EGCdigital> ya instale y reinstale toy usando el ppa
<EGCdigital> en versiones anteriores no pasaba eso.
<erUSUL> Gercker: algun error mas concreto?
<erUSUL> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<EGCdigital> !pidgin
<kubot> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<EGCdigital> xD
<Gercker> dice no se puedo montar el lugar ( fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion con el servidor)
<erUSUL> Gercker: tienes firewall en ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> o en windows?
<Gercker> se
<Gercker> tengo el firestarter
<erUSUL> Gercker: abre los puertos de samba
<seyacat> WASAAA!!! ubuntues
<EGCdigital> arrgg no sale el avatar en pidgin.
<seyacat> a mi si me sale
<EGCdigital> sale localmente pero los demas no lo ven.
<EGCdigital> que version estas usando seyacat ?
<seyacat> dejame ver
<seyacat> Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.3)
<EGCdigital> ya veo
<EGCdigital> Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9)
<EGCdigital> esa es la que estoy usando.
<seyacat> aaa mas nueva!
<EGCdigital> esa no coje loa avatares
<EGCdigital> :(
<EGCdigital> ese pidgin es el que viene por defecto en los repos de ubuntu?
<seyacat> si
<EGCdigital> veamos voy a quitar el ppa
<p0hkyo> oigan como añado plugins a compiz?
<EGCdigital> Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.9)
<EGCdigital> :S
<EGCdigital> sigue el libpurple 2.7.9
<EGCdigital> seyacat, que version de ubuntu tienes?
<seyacat> tengo maverick
<EGCdigital> voy a probar con eso
<EGCdigital> sino ya toca moverle al libpurple
<seyacat> EGCdigital: prueba usando apt-get install pudgin/maverick
<seyacat> y si molesta el libpurple le pones libpurple/maverick  tambien
<EGCdigital> oks oks
<EGCdigital> voooooooy
<p0hkyo> algun programa que limpie paquetes
<mimecar> synaptic lo hace
<seyacat> o solo con apt-get purge loque sea
<seyacat> aptitude, usa apt-get?
<EGCdigital> buen no funciono, es el libpurple podre el anterior.
<seyacat> dale EGCdigital
<seyacat> o usa empathy
<EGCdigital> no me gusta :(
<seyacat> y amsn
<EGCdigital> muy lento
<mimecar> seyacat: no exactamente
<seyacat> mimecar: pero usa en escencia el APT en si?
<mimecar> algo asi
<mimecar> apt ahora incluye más cosas que aptitude
<seyacat> aaa apt esta mejor
<seyacat> bueno, nunca me a gustado aptitude
<EGCdigital> Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.3)
<EGCdigital> listo veamos ahora :)
<EGCdigital> vamos a darle su tiempo, aun no carga
<EGCdigital> pero ya veo avatares de los demas que antes no veia.
<EGCdigital> el mio aun no sale.
<seyacat> mmm /
<EGCdigital> jojojo
<EGCdigital> seyacat,
<EGCdigital> si funciono
<seyacat> que bueno
<EGCdigital> ahi tenemos problemas con el nuevo libpurple.
<EGCdigital> ya veo...
<EGCdigital> sera error mio? sera un bug?
<seyacat> un bug seguro
<EGCdigital> lo poco que lei en el foro de pidgin es que a unos cuantos les ha pasado eso.
<EGCdigital> osea entre pidgins y pidgin en wlm si se ven
<EGCdigital> pero pidgin y otro cliente no
<neol3x> Buenas
<neol3x> alguien usa mencoder
<neol3x> o usa mplayer
<neol3x> en ubuntu
<neol3x> :)
<neol3x> alguien
<neol3x> nadie
<novatillo> hola. quiero instalar vmware para hacer aprender sobre pentest. que me recomendais, workstation, o player?
<george2002_> novatillo: hay esta la diferencia de uno del otro http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/VMware
<novatillo> muchas gracias, george2002_ . voya echar un vistazo
<neol3x> tengo un problema con este patch para mencoder
<neol3x> http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-142714.html
<neol3x> com oes que tengo que ejecutar en consola para parchear mencoder
<neol3x> es un patch para soporte de subtitulos
<el_inventor> buenas tardes....!!!
<el_inventor> aqui si hablan español????
<el_inventor> xD
<el_inventor> tengo una pregunta amigos ubunteros!!!
<EGCdigital> wenas
<EGCdigital> que paso?
<el_inventor> veran, es que estoy tratando de formatear una maquina via usb usando el unetbootin, hago la imagen, la coloco en la memoria usb y todo lo demas pero cuando intento bootear por el pendrive, aparece es la pantalla de inicio del unetbootin con un contador regresivo de 10 a 0 cuando llega a cero vuelve de nuevo a 10 como un bucle infinito..
<el_inventor> que estara pasando alli?
<el_inventor> alguien me puede ayudar???
<cousteau> qué ubuntu estás usando?
<el_inventor> estoy tratando de formatear con ubuntu10.10
<el_inventor> cousteau, estoy tratando de formatear con ubuntu10.10
<fzeta> el_inventor: formatear con ubuntu?
<fzeta> formatear?
<cousteau> podría ser un error de la imagen ISO, a veces se descargan con errores... prueba a hacer un md5 y ver si coincide con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<el_inventor> fzeta, sip
<el_inventor> ya probe que la imeen sirve...
<el_inventor> imagen
<fzeta> el_inventor:  cousteau: tiene razón, a veces vienen corruptas...
<el_inventor> ya la prove.... hasta hice otra de un disco
<cousteau> el_inventor, qué aparece exactamente en la pantalla de inicio?
<fzeta> yo provaria a con el usb live creator
<cousteau> (no está de más hacer el md5, por si acaso)
<el_inventor> aparece la pantalla de inicio del unetbootin, con el contador en reversa de 10 a 0 y cuando llega a cero vuelve a diez y as{i en un bucle... :s
<fzeta> yaaaa, el_inventor  intentalo con el usb lived creator
<fzeta> creo que a mi me paso algo parecido hace tiempos
<cousteau> no conozco el unetbootin... sólo el creador de usb de ubuntu, y con ese arranca directamente el live cd
<cousteau> creí que el unetbootin hacía lo mismo
<fzeta> ahí,ahí
<fzeta> a veces se raya
<el_inventor> Mmm.... ok, bueno lo intentare con el usb lived creator a ver....
 * alexneb se despide,,, nas noches
<blanca> buenas a todos
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<blanca> que tal?
<erUSUL> como puedes ver poco movimiento hoy.
<blanca> bueno hoy es mi primer dia
<blanca> asi que no puedo opinar
<blanca> ni siquiera se lo que es esto
<erUSUL> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<erUSUL> antes de que existiera el MSN el irc era lo que habia ;P
<blanca> y va por canales?
<blanca> o solo hay este?
<erUSUL> va por canales. y hay muchos en cada red ( hay varias redes tb ) . Esta red es freenode
<blanca> am
<_AV_> Hasta luego.
<Aleiex> hola
<Aleiex> soy yo o los .rar se descomprimen mas lentos en ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-15
<thargasz> holaa
<thargasz> :D
<thargasz> alguien me ayuda ! necesito saber como hago para el  compiz icon me inicie al entrar en sesion
<erUSUL> thargasz: sistema>preferencias>aplicaciones de inicio
<thargasz> yaa ! ahora q hago ?
<erUSUL> thargasz: añade el fusion-icon
<Churra> uno que se va
<EGCdigital> http://goo.gl/BV6oy
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, alguien sea cuerda de una herramienta que t elistaba lso demonios, ar apoder activarlso o desactivarlos a tu antojo en el arranque?
<cousteau> service algo...
<cousteau> "Servicios", creo
<cousteau> me aparece en el menú como "Servicios" y me ejecuta `services-admin`, pero el comando no existe. O_o
<dzup2> cd /jombla
<dzup2> !trash
<dzup2> "trash
<dzup2> @trash
<EGCdigital> minitube ya no sirvce como antes.
<EGCdigital> y el mirotv siempre tengo que descargar no hace streaming.
<TTNK> dzup2: troll!!!
<EGCdigital> alguien de ustedes ha visto "freaklances" ??
<m4v> EGCdigital: no estas en el canal de offtopic
<EGCdigital> nop no estoy me dieron ban
<EGCdigital> por que?
<m4v> voy a que este canal es de soporte, charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TTNK> hola m4v como te va
<vlade>  ­/join #ubuntu
<curiousx> buenas =P
<curiousx> me podrian decir como lanzar el gestor de idioma como root por ejemplo gksu <gestor de idiomas>
<curiousx> el problema es que es ubuntu 10.10 y no tiene la cuanta de root =P
<curiousx> es para un user que necesita ayuda
<vlade> hola!!
<vlade> tengo un problema con una memoria usb...
<vlade> me sale como sistema de sólo lectura...
<vlade> ya intenté cambiar los permisos desde una terminal como root...
<vlade> adherirlo a mi grupo de usuario...
<flypp> vlade, qué tipo de sistema de ficheros usa el usb?
<vlade> fat32
<vlade> en mount me sale la siguiente información:
<vlade> /dev/sdb1 on /media/KINGSTON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<flypp> vlade, escribe esto:
<flypp> grep "sdb1" /etc/fstab
<flypp> y dime si sale alguna línea
<vlade> no, ninguna línea
<flypp> pensé que quizás por alguna razón figuraba en el fstab... mmmm
<flypp> podría ser de un error en el sistema de ficheros
<vlade> pero...
<vlade> ni siquiera puedo formatearla...
<flypp> vlade, desmonta el usb (pero no lo desconectes). Abre el gparted (si no lo tienes, instálalo) y pásale una comprobación al sistema de ficheros del usb
<flypp> cómo que no puedes formatearla? lo has intentado con el usb desmontado?
<vlade> no, lógicamente montada...
<vlade> me sale siempre como root, sistema de sólo lectura
<flypp> lógicamente montada?
<flypp> no puedes formatear una particińo montada
<flypp> prueba lo que te dije: desmonta el usb sin desconectarlo, y con el gparted lánzale una comprobación del sistema de ficheros
<vlade> pero...
<vlade> en cualquier computadora me hace lo mismo...
<vlade> tengo tres con ubuntu, y en todas persiste el error...
<flypp> más a mi favor... parece apuntar a un error en el sistema de ficheros
<vlade> no me deja verificar...
<vlade> la opción me aparece pero no la puedo usar...
<flypp> está desmontado,no?
<flypp> mira a ver si este comando te da alguna salida:
<flypp> grep "sdb" /var/log/syslog" | grep -i "Write Protect"
<vlade> grep: /var/log/syslog | grep -i Write: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<vlade> grep: Protect: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<flypp> jajjaja, te lo puse mal,perdona
<flypp> grep "sdb" /var/log/syslog | grep -i "Write Protect"
<flypp> puse unas comillas de más
<vlade> Jan 14 19:57:51 ubuntu-System-Product-Name kernel: [ 6618.560061] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<vlade> Jan 14 21:01:39 ubuntu-System-Product-Name kernel: [10446.871050] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<vlade> Jan 14 21:03:04 ubuntu-System-Product-Name kernel: [10532.271053] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<flypp> no pegues en el canal hombre, que te van a echar la bronca
<flypp> pero bueno, eso es todo lo que sale, no?
<vlade> :P
<vlade> ajá
<flypp> bueno, la protección contra escritura está desactivada, lo que indica que no va a ser un problema físico de la memoria usb
<flypp> así que... pues insisto en que le intentes pasar una comprobación. Prueba desde consola para ver si te indica algún error
<vlade> está comprobando...
<flypp> sudo fsck.vat /dev/sdb1
<flypp> ah, te deja?
<vlade> desde gparted
<vlade> como me dijiste
<flypp> vale, vale
<flypp> es que te había entendido que no te dejaba
<flypp> vlade, yo me acuesto, espero que con eso se te resuelva, suerte
<vlade> bueno
<vlade> gracias
<pecoso> Hola hace poco instale ubuntu 9.10 en mi desktop vieja (procesador 1.7 , ram 637 mb,  video 32 mb)
<pecoso> al principio me corre bien pero despues se congela.
<pecoso> Alquien que me pueda ayudar!?
<pecoso> Alguien*
<mama21mama> pecoso, instala algo mas moderno algo como lubuntu 10.10
<pecoso> si me corre en mi maquina?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> lubuntu como muy poco.
<pecoso> aun que ahora que recuerdo, hace poco lo hice y paso lo mismo... sabes por que sucede?
<mama21mama> se calentara mucho
<pecoso> puedo entrar por ssh a mi maquina, y veo que la memoria esta bien, queda la mitad fisica y la swap libre.
<pecoso> el procesador no esta siendo utilizado al 100
<pecoso> es raro..
<pecoso> Gracias por responder mama21mama seguire intentando :)
<mama21mama> hace un memtest
<mama21mama> y mira a ver si se recalienta con sensors
<hasee> hola
<hasee> moovida es open source?? o solo free??
<hasee>  moovida es open source?? o solo free??
<hasee> hay alguien vivo aca???
<hasee> !moovida
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'moovida'.
<hasee> hay alguien vivo aca???
<EGCdigital> !mirotv
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mirotv'.
<EGCdigital> !miro tv
<kubot> EGCdigital: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<EGCdigital> !minitube
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'minitube'.
<EGCdigital> !musicme
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'musicme'.
<pecoso> hasee, no conosco ese programa pero por que no revisas las licencias ... (warrenty)
<hasee> !rm -rf /
<hasee> ok pecoso
<hasee> voy a ver
<m4v> !botabuse EGCdigital
<kubot> EGCdigital: No abuses de kubot en #Ubuntu-es, por favor investiga kubot en privado con « /query kubot » | Busca factos con « !buscar <palabra> »
<hasee> alguien sabe como acelerar nautilus elementary, va demasiado lentooo paraabrir carpetas... el nautilus normal iba bien pero no me gusta pq es muy cargado y a mi me gusta mas simple. como lo puedo acelerar?? o es un bug?
<calugos> buenas noches
<calugos> alguien por aqui para una consulta?
<hasee> q pasa?
<calugos> tengo una siragon ml1040 que no quiere arrancar netbook 10.10 desde usb ni CD. el 10.04 si lo carga pero el 10.10 no
<calugos> no es el pendrive (probado en otras maquinas y fino) no es el iso pues tambien lo he probado en otras pc y esta bueno
<calugos> y la cuestion es que empieza a cargar y se queda colgado
<hasee> calugos estoy buscando en google...patrece qesun error
<hasee> voy a ver
<jimlestat> holas
<calugos> he googleado pero al parecer a nadie se le ha colgado la carga de 10.10 netbook desde el usb jejeje
<hasee> calugos prueba con el cd, a mi a veces me da problemas en algunospcs el usb y ubuntu
<calugos> ya lo intente y tambien se queda colgado :S
<hasee> calugos te recomiendo quedarte en la 10.04 ya que en la 10.10 vas a tener problemas al reiniciar o hibernar
<hasee> o peor al suspender
<calugos> jejej ese problema ya se me presenta en la 10.04
<hasee> yo estoy esperando la 11.04
<hasee> jajaj
<calugos> pero como no tiendo a reiniciar no me incomoda
<hasee> o mejor probar otras distros
<calugos> pero queria probar la 10.10 y no he podido
<hasee> te gusta kde?
<calugos> no.. para nada
<calugos> jejeej
<hasee> lol
<hasee> archlinux??
<calugos> jejeej la he probado.. pero mi sabor favorito sigue siendo ubuntu
<hasee> jajaj bueno pero si quieres tener facilidad y estabilidad, instala kahel os
<hasee> es arch con escritorio gnome
<calugos> por la estabilidad no me preocupo mucho pues en la mini lo unico que hago es navegar y mostrar mis presentaciones... no le doy un uso muuuuy grande
<jimlestat> buenas
<calugos> nas noches
<hasee> ok
<jimlestat> una pregunta tengo la laptop de una amiga y tienen varios virus como los elimino con linux
<jimlestat> la laptop tiene win2
<xangua> instalando linux ;)
<jimlestat> jijij no k siga con win2
<xangua> mmm pss no se ni me interesa sinceramente :S instalando un antivirus en linux y eliminarlos en la partición de windows¿
<hasee> jimlestat asi ella te paga para q le reformatees el pc
<hasee> jajajaj
<pecoso> Si conoces el virus jimlestat , puedes montar win2 y borrar manualmente. (muy artistico)
<jimlestat> puedo hacerlo con live cd
<pecoso> yep
<pecoso> pero sinceramente debes tener mucho tiempo y querer mucho a tu amiga
<jimlestat> jajja
<jimlestat> hey ayuda kiero kedar bien con ella
<jimlestat> jajja
<dzup1> hombre quitar viru es muy divertido
<pecoso> (ya entiendo)
<jimlestat> como llo hago
<xangua> pues ya te han dicho 3 formas :S
<pecoso> jimlestat, has utilizado la consola de comando de linux?
<xangua> 4 si cuentas instalar linux
 * pecoso cree que lo mejor es la 4
<jimlestat> linstalar linux ya le dije pero dice k es muy dificil y yo tampoco soy un gran maestro
<hasee> crea un usb live con ubuntu, booteas, deswcargas el avastpara linux desde lapag oficial, actualizas la base de datos, revisas la particion con win2 y listo
<hasee> si haces eso es q amas a tu amiga
<hasee> jajajaja
<xangua> es tan difícil como aprender a usar el control remoto de tu nueva tv, reproductor de dvd, estéreo
<jimlestat> hasee probare eso
<hasee> ok
<jimlestat> pero puedo hacerlo con live cd
<pecoso> yep
<hasee> si
<jimlestat> ok
<hasee> la cosa es que no se apague durante el escaneo
<hasee> o si no chao a todo y a bajar de nuevo
<hasee> jajaja
<jimlestat> de verdad
<xangua> creo que avast hasta tiene su propio live cd basado en linux
<xangua> avast, avira, avg ; uno de esos
<hasee> xangua enserio?? voy a ver altiro
<xangua> todos llevan una V y siempre me confundo
<hasee> jajaj
<hasee> ok
<hasee> OT: jimlestat te recomiendo que despues de formatear un pc con win, veas este programa que es buenisimoooo http://www.acronis.com/
<hasee> en todo caso odio win
<hasee> jajajaj
<hasee> winbugs
<carabobo> UBUNTU GNU/LINUX
<hasee> ??
<carabobo> ¿realmente ubuntu es una distro gnu/linux
<hasee> si
<EGCdigital> con dirvers privativos
<EGCdigital> pero ahi se van.
<carabobo> me intereza esa respuesta porque tengo unos amigos que usan gnu/linux y cuestionan mucho mi ubuntu
<EGCdigital> en realidad es como decirlo..
<EGCdigital> ubuntu is overrated.
<carabobo> ok
<carabobo> peor segun hellos vamos en camino a ser como apple
<carabobo> pero como yo no se mucho de eso
<EGCdigital> no tanto
<hasee> desde ubuntu 10.04 si
<carabobo> solo soy parte de lam comunidad
<carabobo> ¿y porque hasee?
<hasee> porque cada vez se parece mas (botones, centro de software, etc)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<m4v> charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, no ocupen el canal
<EGCdigital>  No puede entrar #ubuntu-es-offtopic (Estás baneado).
<EGCdigital> lol
<hasee> XD
<carabobo> quiere decir que si no es para soporte entonces no puede hablar ni compartir con los demas de este canal
<carabobo> no me gusta esa idea
<hasee> carabobo para eso esta el offtopic
<carabobo> de hecho en el irc de ubuntu-ve hay soporte y tambien comprtimos de otros temas
<hasee> esto es para resolver problemas
<m4v> carabobo: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carabobo> te entiendo hasee, solo que no pienso = que tu
<carabobo> disculpa la molestia
<carabobo> causada
<m4v> carabobo: cada canal maneja sus pautas, este canal es más activo que -ve
<m4v> carabobo: por favor ya es suficiente.
<carabobo> ok
<hasee> alguien sabe como acelerar nautilus elementary, va demasiado lentooo paraabrir carpetas... el nautilus normal iba bien pero no me gusta pq es muy cargado y a mi me gusta mas simple. como lo puedo acelerar?? o es un bug?
<xangua> va lento¿¿ mmm pues yo lo siento normal
<EGCdigital> en la laptop de mi hermanito se abre lento
<EGCdigital> el nautilus elementarry
<EGCdigital> toma su tiempo en abrir home
<EGCdigital> unos 3seg a 4seg.
<hasee> xangua he hecho pruebas con ubuntu 9.10 10.04 10.10 y abrelento en todos
<hasee> pero sin elementary abre normal
<hasee> EGCdigital eso y un poco mas en un netbook
<EGCdigital> sin elementary abre normal eso es muy cierto
<EGCdigital> habre rapidito
<EGCdigital> menos de 1seg.
<hasee> sii
<EGCdigital> sip me consta.
<hasee> q se puede hacer?
<EGCdigital> borrar y volver al nautilus normal.
<EGCdigital> :/
<hasee> jejej
<hasee> eso pense al principio
<hasee> pero el E tiene muchas cosas utiles
<EGCdigital> si sabes del algun metodo estoy seguro que varios te lo agradeceran.
<EGCdigital> abria que chekar el codigo de "E" quiza hay codigo por depurar.
<hasee> mmm
<hasee> al q sepa programacion
<hasee> en q esta escrito nautilus?
<hasee> gtk, python??
<EGCdigital> yup
<hasee> ?
<hasee> EGCdigital pero no se puede negar que explorerabre al instante en windows 7 recien instalado
<EGCdigital> al igual que nautilus
<EGCdigital> incluso mas rapido por que el efecto es mas fluido y rapido en gnome
<dzup1> ni tampoco si tu prefetch directorio se ace grande debes de borrarlo o si no tu windows 7 se va a la caca
<hasee> dzup1 sip
<hasee> win2 para jugar y fl studio
<hasee> ubuntu para todo lo demas
<hasee> alguien ya probo open halo o todavia no sale?
<EGCdigital> no sep
<EGCdigital> estaba casi listo
<hasee> si, solo falta cambiarle el nombre, o sino viene billy y se los caga a todos
<hasee> jaja
<hasee> pero parece q se puede probar el demo o no?
<dannyLopez> buenas, quien ha podido instalar el vlc?
 * dannyLopez se va
 * dannyLopez can't install the vlc ToT
<Usuario> quien es usuario avanzado en este foro ?
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/77VzuNwy tengo ese error el tratar de instalar vcl
<dannyLopez> vlc*
<mimecar> no hay nada en ese enlace
<lautarus> Imposible obtener http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<lautarus> Eso dice..
<lautarus> repos
<mimecar> cambia de repositorio
<mimecar> ese archivo no existe
<lautarus> mimecar: sabes algo del uso de cvlc ?
<lautarus> estoy en eso tambien.....
<mimecar> clvc?
<lautarus> vlc por cli
<lautarus> via cli
<lautarus> en vez de capturar desde la gui, que consume mucha cpu.
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<lautarus> ok, gracias igualmente
<fzeta> buenos días, Habitantes de la Red...
<mimecar> hola ser humano
 * alexneb saluda a to dios y pira a desayunaaaaa.. hambreee!!!!
<Tiffon> nas
<alexneb>  busco un dock que se pueda poner en un costado de la pantalla y tenga systray... alguna recomendacion?
<tjc_> buenos dias!conoce algyuien algun programa de reproduccion de musica con el q pueda unir canciones y sonar sin parar!estoy organizando una fiestita!
<mimecar> tjc_: cualquier reproductor de mp3 te hace eso
<tjc_> osea el rythmbox lo hace?
<mimecar> cualquier programa
<tjc_> alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> usa rhythmbox
<mimecar> es una función que tienen todos los reproductores de mp3
<flypp> si quieres darte de Dj, mixxx
<alexneb> flypp,  no me aconsejas na?
<alexneb> ains
<mimecar> alexneb: awn o cairo dock
<flypp> es que no uso docks, yo soy más de alt+f2
<alexneb> mimecar,  esque en cairo dock tengo un inconveniente .. lo del systray me sale aparte
<alexneb> flypp, entendido
<mimecar> usa awn
 * alexneb ara vengo... reiniciando....
<alexneb> alguien conoce songr?
<_Axelio_> amigos, instalé libreoffice pero me sale el siguiente error: "Missing vcl resource. This indicates that files vital to localization are missing. You might have a corrupt installation." cómo puedo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> _Axelio_: libreoffice aún está en desarrollo
<mimecar> ¿como lo has instalado?
<_Axelio_> añadí los repositorios.. hice un aptitude purge al openoffice para que no hubieran conflictos e instalé libreoffice..
<mimecar> puedes buscar el error en google, pero libreoffice tiene fallos y puede que no te funcione
<_Axelio_> mimecar: me parece raro es que en windows pueda arrancar lilbreoffice y en GNU/Linux no, o al menos no a la primera..
<mimecar> en windows el libreoffice también tiene fallos
<mimecar> deberías usar software estable
<mimecar> en estos momentos es casi lo mismo que el openffice
<_Axelio_> lo he buscado pero no sale mucho, justo iba a preguntar en el canal de ubuntu inglés =P
<_Axelio_> mimecar: sí, pero me molesta un poco ese loguito de oracle y que sea estable por oracle.. pero será, será morir con openoffice y esperar libreoffice.. libreoffice no tiene fecha de lanzamiento cierto?
<mimecar> está el logo de oracle porque son los dueños de la marca
<mimecar> saldrá cuando sea estable
<_Axelio_> por lo mismo mimecar =P no me gusta que oracle haya comprado el proyecto y cerrado el código.. por eso quería cambiarme de una vez al fork..
<mimecar> NO ha cerrado el código
<mimecar> y oracle ha comprado todo lo que tenía sun
<_Axelio_> sí, pero tenía entendido que oracle cerró el código, sólo es abierto hasta la versión actual de OO, y por eso decidieron hacer el fork y llamarlo libreoffice...
<mimecar> no lo han cerrado
<mimecar> lo único es que solo ponían las cosas que ellos quieren
<grumete> hola
<grumete> si hago el upgrade a mi 10.04 pierdo información, de mis carpetas, documentos, fotos videos et?
<grumete> ect?
<flypp> si lo haces desde el gestor de actualizaciones no
<grumete> flypp muchas gracias
<grumete> flypp, acabo de entrar al update manager y no veo que por ningún lado me muestre cómo hacer el upgrade
<flypp> grumete, qué versión actual tienes y a cuál quieres actualizar?
<grumete> tengo la 10.04
<grumete> y quiero actualizar a la 10.10
<flypp> ah, vale
<flypp> pues vete al gestor de actualizaciones. Mira abajo a la izquierda, pulsa botón de configuración
<grumete> flypp, es que a mi laptop se le dañó la unidad de dvd, y sólo tengo una memoria flash de 2gb......y sería muy tedioso hacer backup con eso.
<grumete> oks voy
<Hierro59> tengo problemas para actualizar
<flypp> En la pestaña "actualizaciones", abajo de todo, en "Actualización de la distribución"
<Hierro59> me dice esto: "No se pueden instalar todas las actualizaciones"
<grumete> listo
<flypp> marca "Ediciones normales". Cierras, actualizas los repos, vuelves a abrir el gestor de actualización y te marcará que hay una nueva versión disponible
<mimecar> grumete: puedes perder tu s datos en el proceso de actualización
<Hierro59> luego un boton de actualizacion parcial
<r0z4> Hola a todos, alguien me podria decir de alguna equivalencia de jcreator para ubuntu???
<mimecar> que hace jcreator?
<grumete> gracias flypp
<grumete> gracias mimecar
<r0z4> compilar archivos java
<grumete> creo qe voy a hacer el backup como sea.
<mimecar> para eso puedes usar netbeans
<r0z4> de un entorno grafico
<flypp> r0z4, o geany, que es un pelín más simple
<flypp> pero si es sólo para compilar, lo puedes hacer sin ningún ide, desde terminal
<r0z4> mmm lo uso pero tengo que tener el archivo java dentro de un projecto y me es mas dificil cuando solo kiero probar un archivo
<Hierro59> porque cuando trato de ejecutar una actualización parcial me pide el disco de Ubuntu-Netbook 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)
<[R00teR]> sabeis algun programa para clonar el ubuntu tal como lo tengo ahora, con todo?
<Hierro59> no encuentro manera de resolver este problema
<mimecar> [R00teR]: usa clonezilla
<mimecar> Hierro59: ¿como haces la actualización?
<Hierro59> al encender la pc me pide actualizar y me dice que: "No se pueden instalar todas las actualizaciones"
<Hierro59> luego un boton de actualizacion parcial
<mimecar> ¿donde está ese botón?
<mimecar> que sistema tienes instalado ahora?
<Hierro59> en el mismo aviso
<r0z4> gracias flypp, se ve genial, aunque veo que no puedo importar clases contenidas en javax
<[R00teR]> mimecar, y después puedo crear un cd o dvd con mi ubuntu clonado?
<Hierro59> 10.04 para escritorio
<mimecar> en un CD no tendrás espacio
<mimecar> Hierro59: ¿a que versión quieres pasar?
<Hierro59> ninguna
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<Hierro59> es que al encender o tratar de actualizar me sale ese aviso
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> si salen errores, copialos en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Hierro59> ok
<Hierro59> preimero hago update y luego upgrade?
<mimecar> si
<r0z4> aqui estan mis errores, http://pastebin.com/42hBwYvn, en netbeans lo pude compilar sin ningun problema pero dentro de un proyecto
<Hierro59> con el upgrade me pide esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/554369/ que hago?
<mimecar> r0z4: te faltarán cosas
<r0z4> mimecar como cuales? librerias?
<mimecar> Hierro59: dile que si
<mimecar> r0z4: hay import que no te los encuentra
<mimecar> Hierro59: ¿usas repositorios que no son de ubuntu?
<Hierro59> mimecar: me da esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/554370/
<r0z4> mimecar : ajam, especificamentes los contenidos en javax
<mimecar> Hierro59: abre el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> y busca la opción de repositorios
<Hierro59> mimecar: si uso de opera y jdowloader
<Hierro59> mimecar: origenes de software?
<mimecar> Hierro59: pon en pastebin el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> así veremos los repositorios que has definido
<Hierro59> mimecar: ya creo que consegui el problema
<Hierro59> ya te digo
<mimecar> donde estaba el fallo?
<Hierro59> si
<Hierro59> mimecar: tenia en donde dice otro software tenia puesto mimecar:
<Hierro59> Ubuntu-Netbook 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)
<Hierro59> ya lo elimine
<mimecar> ok
<Hierro59> voy a intentar actualizar
<Hierro59> mimecar: listo lo logré muchas gracias voy a reiniciar
<mimecar> ok
 * alexneb se empoya el html.. luego habnlamos .. un abrazo
<alberto> Hola, buenas tardes.
<alberto> ¿Alguien sabe qué tengo que hacer para que funcione correctamente la tarjeta gráfica ATi Mobility RADEON 9700 en Ubuntu 10.10?
<mimecar> ¿ese modelo está soportado?
<mimecar> parece reciente
<alberto> Es que me dibuja líneas aleatorias cuando quiere.
<alberto> Sí, está soportado.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<alberto> 10.10
<alberto> Maverick Meerkat
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alberto> Sí, recientemente las he completado.
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de actualizar?
<alberto> Y dibuja extrañas líneas en la pantalla, llegando a ser ilegible el texto en algunos casos.
<alberto> Sí, reinicié. Además, tampoco funciona ATI Catalyst.
<mimecar> ¿usas el driber libre o el privativo?
<alberto> Me dice que no hay driver instalado o es incorrecto.
<alberto> El de ATI original.
<alberto> Creo que no hay privativos para este modelo.
<mimecar> si usas el original de ati estas usando el privativo
<alberto> Ah, ok.
<alberto> Entonces quería decir que no hay libre.
<mimecar> el driver es de controladores privativos o de la web de ati?
<alberto> Una pregunta... ¿Los repositorios universe y multiverse vienen activados por defecto en Ubuntu 10.10? Es que a mí me venían activados.
<gliese581> no estará xserver-xorg-video-nv installado, ¿no?
<alberto> gliese581 Probablemente, sí.
<alberto> gliese581 ¿Hay conflicto?
<mimecar> alberto: tenias una tarjeta nvidia instalada?
<alberto> mimecar No, es un portátil.
<gliese581> yo tuve que desinstalarlos después de actualizar distro en mi netbook
<alberto> Es un Acer Aspire 1680, Pentium 4 2'80Ghz, 512MB RAM, 40GB HDD
<alberto> ¿xserver-xorg-video-nv son paquetes?
<gliese581> los drivers de nvidia son como alien, crees que los has exterminado pero siempre se cuelan de nuevo
<alberto> jejejeje
<alberto> :)
<alberto> gliese581 ¿Quieres decir que con la instalación me ha incluido esos paquetes, y por eso no funciona el driver privativo de ATI?
<gliese581> yo solo digo que en mi netbook con intel integrados no pude lanzar glx-gears hasta desinstalar los drivers de nvidia
<alberto> gliese581 ¿Y qué gráfica tienes?
<alberto> gliese581 Ah, perdón, que tienes intel.
<gliese581> es como si no la tuviera, la verdad :P
<alberto> gliese581 Pero usas Ubuntu 10, no?
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> quien sabe sobre temas servidores
<rengo> tengo duda sobre vpns
<gliese581> 10.10, sí. Al subir de distro dejó de funcionar glx hasta que desinstalé los drivers de nvidia
<gliese581> subir de versión, digo
<alberto> gliese581 De todas maneras he encontrado un paquete xorg-video-radeon en Synaptic, no lo había visto antes...
<alberto> gliese581 Quizá funcione con ese.
<mimecar> alberto: no empieces a mezclar versiones d elos drivers
<alberto> mimecar Es que no tengo instalado ningún paquete de ATI ni de Radeon
<alberto> mimecar Tampoco de NVIDIA
<mimecar> has dicho que habías instalado los drivers oficiales de ati
<alberto> mimecar Sí, pero los quité al ver que no funcionaban.
<mimecar> tienes un live cd a mano por si acaso?
<alberto> mimecar Sí.
<alberto> El de instalación.
<dannyLopez> buenas, no tengo explicación alguna de el por que no he podido instalar el vlc, por fa que alguien me ayude
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué error te da dannyLopez ?
<dannyLopez> ElPasmo: http://pastebin.com/77VzuNwy
<ElPasmo> dannyLopez, ¿has probado a hacer un apt-get update?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: cuando cambies el mirror te funcionará
<mimecar> ese archivo no existe
<ElPasmo> mimecar sabe más de esto que yo, así que sigue su consejo dannyLopez :)
<mimecar> ElPasmo: el archivo que falla no existe...
<[R00teR]> no existe ese link
<dannyLopez> mimecar: me dices de cambiar de mirror pero no se como hacerlo, también he tratado con un .deb pero me manda otro error
<mimecar> en el centro de software lo puedes cambiar
<mimecar> no podré iniciar una máquina virtual con ubuntu hasta dentro de 15 minutos
<dannyLopez> ok mimecar después de eso me ayudas paso a paso?
<mimecar> si abres el centro de software tienes que tener alguna opción
<dannyLopez> que diga cambiar el linck?
<mimecar> no, ahora usar un mirror de co
<mimecar> selecciona otro
<dannyLopez> como lo selecciono *¬*
<mimecar> en el centro de software tienes que tener alguna opción para seleccionar un mirror
<mimecar> espera a que reinicia con ubuntu virtualizado
<dannyLopez> ok
<mimecar> dannyLopez: centro de software, editar, origenes de software
<mimecar> donde pone descargar de , selecciona otro mirro que no sea colombia
<dannyLopez> te sigo mime
<dannyLopez> mimecar
<mimecar> lo cambias ahí
<dannyLopez> ya por fin gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<chr5> alguien que trabaje con rails y me pueda echar una manilla con un problema que tengo?
<chr5> buenas tardes a todos
<mimecar> !ask chr5
<kubot> chr5: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chr5> tiene que ver con la instalación que hecho sobre ubuntu 10.10
<chr5> vale, gracias hubot
<chr5> tengo el siguiente mensaje de error cuando intento instalar la librería sqlite3-ruby: Installing sqlite3-ruby (1.3.2) with native extensions /home/chr5/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p136/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/installer.rb:483:in `rescue in block in build_extensions': ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension. (Gem::Installer::ExtensionBuildError)
<mimecar> chr5: ¿lo estas instalando desde el centro de software?
<chr5> no consigo instalarla y no sé exactamente cual es el problema y como podría resolverlo claro
<Dj_Dexter> HI :P
<chr5> mm.....no, la instalación la estoy haciendo desde el gestor (creo que es un gestor) llamado RVM
<mimecar> no está?
<chr5> lo usa ruby por que hay conflictos con apt-get y desaconsejan el uso de apt-get
<chr5> pero tampoco tengo muy claro el problema
<mimecar> que clase de conflictos?
<chr5> con el RVM, gestiono la instalación de Ruby
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<chr5> y con una aplicación de Ruby llamada gem, instalo RAils
<chr5> es un rollo
<chr5> no sé por qué lo hacen así
<mimecar> rails tiene que estar en los repositorios
<chr5> sí, Rails está en el repo
<mimecar> si puedes instala todo desde el centro de software
<chr5> aquí tienes la información sobre RVM, por si quieres echarle un vistazo: http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/basics/
<chr5> el problema es que con RVM, la instalación de ruby, rails, y todo el entorno se hace en local
<chr5> en una carpeta que el mismo rvm crea oculta dentro de la carpeta del usuario
<chr5> si lo instalo desde los repos, donde se hará la instalación?
<chr5> habrá problemas entre los entornos?
<mimecar> en las carpetas que tenga definido el paquete
<chr5> el problema lo tengo al intentar instalar la librería sqlite3-ruby
<chr5> todo lo demás parece perfecto
<mimecar> que error da al ponerla de los repositorios?
<chr5> no lo he intentado desde los repos mimecar
<dannyLopez> sudo ln -sf para que sirve ese comando?
<chr5> por que la instalación del esta librería se hace habitalmente a través del gestor "gem"
<chr5> aunque creo que podria instalarlo desde los repos
<mimecar> chr5: está en los repositorios si o no
<chr5> no lo se
<mimecar> miralo
<chr5> voy a mirarlo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: para hacer enlaces
<EGCdigital> Display OS[Mac OS X Leopard 10.6 ]   on CPU Intel(R) Core i7
<chr5> mimecar: tiene otro nombre, parece ser la libsqlite3-ruby1.9.1 - Interfaz SQLite3 para Ruby 1.9.1
<mimecar> instalalo entonces
<chr5> aunque yo he tengo instalada la versión 1.9.2 de ruby, podría venir por ahí el problema?
<mimecar> la versión de ruby es de los repositorios?
<chr5> mm.....creo que no, la he instalado a través de RVM, a través del git, control de versiones de ruby
<mimecar> ...
<chr5> pero voy a comprobar la versión del repo
<mimecar> git es un sistema de control de versiones, no solo de ruby
<mimecar> por que instalas cosas que están en los repositorios a mano?
<chr5> mimecar: creo que en los repos están la versión 1.9.1
<chr5> si la instalo desde el repo se instalaría la versión 1.9.1 de ruby
<chr5> podría estar ahí el conflicto verdad?
<mimecar> chr5: vas a tener tantos cambios de la 1.9.1 a la 1.9.2 ?
<chr5> no lo se, realmente no lo se
<EGCdigital> :)
<mimecar> tendrás alguna pequeña corrección, nada mas
<chr5> lo he hecho por que aparecía de ese modo en diversos tutoriales que sigo
<mimecar> no hace falta
<chr5> vale, que se supone que debería hacer ahora? que me recomendarias?
<mimecar> instalar la versión de los repositorios
<chr5> la de ruby?
<mimecar> si
<chr5> vale, para ejecutar apt-get install necesito ser root, o puedo ejecutarlo como usuario?
<mimecar> usa sudo
<dannyLopez> y para que es el mkdir -p específicamente la -p?
<chr5> quiero decir, siempre que instalo cosas se hacen como root, usuario o se puede elegir
<mimecar> chr5: solo puedes instalar como root
<chr5> por que la instalación actual la tengo en el home del usuario /home/chr5/.rvm
<chr5> y la del apt-get, me copiará los archivos en /usr/local ?
<mimecar> esa no la vas a usar
<mimecar> lo pondrá donde esté definido
<chr5> mm..ok, cada pequete tiene definido unos directorios?
<mimecar> si
<chr5> ultimamente tengo un caos con este tema, no he alcanzado a comprender que ocurre en el sistema cuando instalas algo
<mimecar> se instala en las carpetas que esten definidas
<chr5> ok, y como puedes comprobar que hay algo instalado?
<chr5> osea, si has instalado tal o cual programa, o cual o tal librería ?
<mimecar> lo puedes ver en el centro de software
<chr5> Ruby tiene varias dependencias, por ejemplo las build-essentials
<chr5> como puedo saber si tengo las build-essentials instaladas?
<mimecar> no te tienes que preocupar de nada
<mimecar> ya lo instala el sistema
<chr5> vale, ayer hice la misma pregunta, alguien me respondió  dpkg -l | grep "libreria"
<mimecar> puedes saberlo desde el entorno gráfico
<dannyLopez> y para que es el mkdir -p específicamente la -p?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: puedes leerlo en el manual de mkdir
<mimecar> man mkdir
<chr5> gracias por tu ayuda mimecar
<chr5> me han dado este tutorial, y voy a intentarlo: http://ryanbigg.com/2010/12/ubuntu-ruby-rvm-rails-and-you
<chr5> la última de mis opciones será instalarlo desde el repo, lo haré si no consigo concluir la instalación a través de RVM
<mimecar> si descargas código que está en desarrollo tendrás errores
<chr5> vale, gracias por la advertencia
<chr5> si me veo con mucho problema, me instalo lo del repo y listo, no hay problema
<chr5> voy a seguir echandole un ojo !
<Ramir00> alguien de aca intento hacer una antena wifi?
<chr5> mimecar, sólo por si tienes curiosidad, se resolvió todo instalando la librería: libsqlite3-dev
<chr5> desde el repositorio, por supuesto !
<chr5> aunque yo no lo tenía tan claro la verdad, jeje
<chr5> ya tengo rails3 funcionando !
<[R00teR]> me recomienda alguien un programa para ver la salud de mis discos duros?
<mimecar> que entiendes por ver la salud?
 * alexneb pira a trabajar
<[R00teR]> jejeje
<[R00teR]> pues mas o menos en que condiciones se encuentra
<[R00teR]> si esta bien, o si está medio muriendo
<[R00teR]> es que tengo 2
<[R00teR]> y no se cual usar para /home y para /
<fosco_> gsmartcontrol
<[R00teR]> voy a probarlo
<[R00teR]> gracias fosco_
<[R00teR]> usaré el que esté mejor para /
<[R00teR]> voy al lio, nos vemos luego! gracias por las ayudas.
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/rTe7pz9Q ayuda con esto
<mimecar> ayuda para...?
<mimecar> ese debian-alsa no parece bueno
<dannyLopez> entonces como hago para instalar el alsa (me aburrí del pulse)
<mimecar> usa el centro de software para instalarlo
<fosco_> dannyLopez: ya tienes alsa instalado
<fosco_> pulse corre sobre alsa
<mimecar> ¿como se puede aburrir una persona de un sistema de sonido?
<dannyLopez> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/11/quitar-pulseaudio-reinstalar-alsa.html
<dannyLopez> por que suena feo X'(
<fosco_> suana feo?
<fosco_> suena*
<mimecar> Renombramos el archivo "alsa.conf" en /usr/share/alsa con el comando:
<mimecar> sudo cp /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.bak
<mimecar> primera frase y no hace lo que dice
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que entiendes por "suena feo"?
<dannyLopez> lo lamento estaba almorzando
<dannyLopez> mimecar: dices "primera frase y no hace lo que dice" no entiendo a que te refieres
<mimecar> dice que renombra un archivo cuando lo está copiando
<mimecar> y dejando el original en el sistema
<dannyLopez> fosco_: sueno feo por que yo escucho mucho psicodelic trans y pues tiene mucho bajo y por mas que bajo el volumen suena horrible
<dannyLopez> mimecar: osea que no he hecho nada? entonces dime como revierto los 4 primeros pasos?
<mimecar> solo digo que no renombra el archivo, hace una copia de seguridad
<mimecar> como sabes que poniendo alsa sonará mejor?
<dannyLopez> el que no arriesga un huevo...
<mimecar> es más probable que la música esté mal
<mimecar> a que pulse audio funcione mal
<dannyLopez> toda? es imposible
<mimecar> entonces pasa a alsa y que al final tengas sonido
<dannyLopez> bueno seguiré tu consejo mimecar no are nada pero entonces dime como revierto los 4 primeros pasos
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> si quieres pasar a alsa sigue los pasos
<dannyLopez> pero me sale ese error
<mimecar> que error
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/rTe7pz9Q
<mimecar> ahi no se v eningún error
<mimecar> la guía añade un repositorio, supongo que estarán ahí
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/jDH8nF2b faill
<k-milogars> cual es mejor joomla o drupal
<mimecar> k-milogars: depende
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ese paquete debe estar en el repositorio de ppa
<dannyLopez> entonces como lo agrego?
<mimecar> en la guía se añade un repositorio de ppa
<dannyLopez> ya lo agregue
<mimecar> entonces debe salir
<mimecar> la guía es para la misma versión de ubuntu que tienes?
<dannyLopez> que pasa si dice "desinstalando ubuntu_desktop"?
<mimecar> si hay paquetes que dependen de el y son importantes se quitarán también
<fosco_> en principio nada, es solo un meta-paquete
<fosco_> pero no debería pasar
<fosco_> no se que le habrás pedido
<dannyLopez> sigo los pasos de la guia simplemente le quite el libesd-alsa0
<mimecar> lee los paquetes que se desinstalan
<dannyLopez> mimecar: has de cuenta que soy un robot que solo sigo instrucciones... osea solo hago lo que veo sin averiguar nada
<mimecar> tu mismo
<chasis> señores, saben cuando saldra un utorrent para linux?
<mimecar> chasis: cuando quierean sus programadores
<chasis> u.u estoy cansado de programas incompletos T_T
<mimecar> que programas son incompletos?
<chasis> deluge y ktorrent, los dos mejores para este tema
<xangua> chasis: ya hay utorrent para linux, pero solo cliente web
<xangua> o algo así
<chasis> si, lo sé pero es server
<claudiomet> y transmission ?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<chasis> transmission es muy minimalista, aparte no tiene soporte rss
<chasis> entre otras cosas
<mimecar> para que necesita rss un cliente de bittorrent?
<chasis> lol como que para que?
<chasis> para programar bajadas
<chasis> x ejemplo, sale una serie a las 3 am? of course yo no estoy despierto a esa hora
<claudiomet> yo usaba utorrent con rss pero nunca me funciono bien
<claudiomet> lo tenia enlazado al rss de eztv
<chasis> pues con rss lo programo pa k baje
<mimecar> no le veo mucha utilidad a eso
<chasis> x eso echo en falta el utorrent, ami eso me iva de maavilla
<chasis> yo si y mucha gente
<mimecar> ya cuando te levantes lo pones
<chasis> ktorrent tiene esto pero, es malisimo chequeando archivos
<claudiomet> yo lo tenia monitoreando el rss de eztv pero me bajaba como 5 versiones del mismo capitulo (proper, hdtv, 720p, etc..)
<chasis> no es lo mismo lebantarme tenerlo y verlo k lebantarme i ponerlo a descargar
<claudiomet> nunca logré que me bajara exactamente lo que quería
<chasis> eso es porque tienes que especificarle cual
<simon_> oigan con que programa puedo desencriptar un archivos eboot.bin en linux?
<mimecar> simon_: que programa has usado para encriptarlo?
<simon_> no,yo no lo he encriptado
<simon_> lo que quiero es desencriptarlo para cambiar unas cosas y volverlo a encriptar
<mimecar> tienes las claves para hacerlo?
<claudiomet> @chasis qBittorrent soporta RSS, lo otro sería usar Vuze, pero es muy pesado
<chasis> vuze es que ni me lo cuestiono, tiene problema conn la mayoria de trackers privados
<chasis> y pues wbittorrent tiene una estetica orrenda
<claudiomet> ah, eso no lo sabía
<simon_> se como se desencriptaria en windows,pero como uso ubuntu...
<chasis> qbittorrent*
<simon_> no,creo que no tiene clave
<mimecar> simon_: con que está encriptado?
<mimecar> no tiene sentido encriptar algo sin contraseña
<simon_> no se que programa se utilizo para us encreiptacion
<chasis> supongo que seguiré con deluge y esperando a las 3 de la mañana para bajar los episodios jajja
<claudiomet> pfff.... jajajaja !
<mimecar> simon_: averigualo
<erAbuelo> rutorrent tiene soporte para rss
<simon_> porque ve,en windows con cygwin se puede desencriptar   con ulself EOOT.BIN EBOOT.ELF
<simon_> unself*
<mimecar> simon_: cygwin son las herramientas de linux en windows
<chasis> no se ve mal
<mimecar> eso no parece que esté encriptado
<simon_> si,pero de linux no encuentro tutos
<claudiomet> sip, no se ve mal
<claudiomet> tiene interfaz web
<chasis> la cosa es, yo uso trackers privados, y estos suslen banear clientes raros
<claudiomet> see, tienes razón
<chasis> oye, pero esto parece utorrent... es esto?  http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2416/screenlz.png
<erAbuelo> chasis: rutorrent es un cliente comun, que esta soportado en casi todos los trackers que conozco
<erAbuelo> no es un cliente raro
<claudiomet> al parecer copiaron la interfaz del utorrnt
<chasis> mmm, tentados, lo provaré
<chasis> tentador*
<claudiomet> me sumo, se ve interesante
<erAbuelo> no, la expresion correcta es: "Es cojon**o" xD
<chasis> jaja, si yo hicieera un cliente torrent, seria la bomba
<chasis> lastima que no se ni hacer un post
<chasis> xddd
<chasis> erabuelo, que tal es este cliente chequeando archivos? es que aveces a mi me gusta añadir archivos ke no he bajado a la mitad
<chasis> y temrinarlo de bajar con otro torrent, ya se, esto es algo sucio, pero y que jaja
<erAbuelo> a mi por ahora nunca me ha dado un error
<Aleiex> hola, alguna forma de cambiar los nombres de los lugares del home?
<chasis> pues dpm
<chasis> instalando
<Aleiex> hola, alguna forma de cambiar los nombres de los lugares del home?
<mimecar> cambiarlos a...?
<Aleiex> ya no importa mimecar
<Aleiex> ya lo cambié
<Aleiex> es que me m0lestaba que apareciera vídeos
<chasis> erabuelo, lo baje, pero no se instala ni nada?
<arp-off> chasis ?
<chasis> que
<erAbuelo> chasis: el rutorrent es un entorno web para el rtorrent, mira la documentacion en la pagina, ahi dice como debes instalarlo
<chasis> gracias
<chasis> esto sinifica que se te abre en el firefox como una pestaña? xdd disculpa mi ignorancia
<erAbuelo> eso significa que tienes que instalar un server web, para acceder a la pagina web con el navegador, entre otras cosas
<chasis> o sea que siempre estaría trabajando en el como si fuera una web? en mi navegador?
<erAbuelo> sip
<chasis> fail
<erAbuelo> es ideal para manejarlo en modo remoto
<chasis> ah, buena opción esa
<chasis> pero no me gusta mucho tenerlo ahi como una pestaña, me incomoda
<erAbuelo> la cierras xD
<chasis> si la cierro cierro el programa xdddd
<Tarrasquero> nas
<erAbuelo> no
<mimecar> chasis: se ejecuta rn un servidor
<erAbuelo> el programa va a aparte
<chasis> ah, ke raro
<chasis> entonces tgo k instalar un server pa eso?
<mimecar> si
<erAbuelo> sip
<chasis> ke raro, pensaba k era el programa y yasta
<erAbuelo> nop
<chasis> si que le gusta complicarse la vida a la gente
<erAbuelo> programa, server web y pagina web
<mimecar> está pensado para acceder en modo remoto
<mimecar> no hacerlo tu en local
<erAbuelo> y no consume casi nada
<chasis> soy muy nuevo en el tema jaja,
<chasis> ni idea la verdad
<chasis> aunque me abristes los ojos con respecto a eso de remoto, no esta mal agregar torrents en casa mientra estas en el trabajo
<chasis> nada mal
<chasis> soy de los que explota los programas al 100%
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar el router para eso
<erAbuelo> yo para esas cosas uso tuneles ssh
<erAbuelo> no me gusta dejar puertos abiertos sin seguridad :)
<chasis> mi router esta mas abierto que una prostituta en carnaval, un respeto para estas trabajadoras sociales
<mimecar> chasis: eso no es bueno
<chasis> si weno yo tengo varios
<chasis> los que uso con mis p2ps raritos
<chasis> usaba, ya no puedo u.u
<chasis> siempre he sabido que no es bueno, pero porque?
<mimecar> acceso a tu red interna
<chasis> ...?
<mimecar> si abres puertos al exterior, permites conexiones de cualquier lugar del mundo
<chasis> con mi ip y ese puerto se meten?
<erAbuelo> depende
<chasis> xk x ejemplo el puerto 80 siempre esta abierto no?
<mimecar> imagina que tienes un servidor ssh
<erAbuelo> cuantos mas puertos abiertos, escuchando mas facil es encontrar un bug y entrar
<mimecar> tendrás conexiones intentando entrar en tu red
<chasis> ohh, yo una ves los abri todos
<chasis> xdddd
<chasis> y asi estube un buen tiempo
<chasis> que ignorancia x dios xd
<mimecar> un equipo sin protección y te pueden hacer lo que quieran
<chasis> weno con 3 o 4 puertos abiertos no pasa nada
<mimecar> chasis: solo es necesario uno
<chasis> no, yo necesito
<arp-off> que un puerto este abierto, no siginifica nada
<chasis> 2
<simon_> mimecar logre compilarme el programa para linux,pero me da error :S
<arp-off> ni que alla 65535 abiertos..
<arp-off> no significa NADA
<Ramir00_K> hola alguine hizo alguna vez una antena wifi casera?????
<arp-off> ....
<mimecar> arp-off: un puerto sin protección si que significa
<arp-off> mimecar
<mimecar> si hay un fallo en el programa que escucha
<simon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554478/
<arp-off> en todo caso, si corre un servicio detras de dicho puerto vulnerable
<Tarrasquero> Ramir00_K: un poco offtopic
<arp-off> eso si puede representar una amenaza de seguridad
<chasis> yo uso 2 programas p2ps, usaba, que piden que el puerto este abierto
<arp-off> Ramir00_K arma una Doble-Biquead
<mimecar> simon_: el archivo no existe
<Ramir00_K> anda al pv
<simon_> como no existe si lo tengo aca mismo ._.?
<mimecar> arp-off: no hay riesgo si el sistema está actualizado, pero si abres puertos sin tomar precauciones si que puede pasar
<simon_> pd:yo se ingles.por eso vine aca a pedir ayuda
<chasis> es mas comodo pedir ayuda en tu idioma
<mimecar> simon_: es un programa que has compilado
<mimecar> no necesita más parámetros?
<simon_> si y no
<mimecar> que es lo que hace ese programa?
<simon_> desencriptar
<mimecar> si no necesita más parámetros tendrás que ver en el código fuente en que parte se accede a los archivos
<simon_> si lo uso desde la misma carpeta me da ese eror,si lo hago desde home me la direccion de donde deeria estar(ya que me dice que no esta)entonces lo que hice fue ponerlo ahi y me dice
<simon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554479/
<mimecar> no habría estado mal decir que estas modificando cosas de una ps3
<mimecar> el archivo lo tienes en esa carpeta?
<simon_> en esa carpeta, en home, en la carpeta de las herramientas
<simon_> en la raiz de las carpetas de las llaves tambien XD
<mimecar> la carpeta de las llaved?
<mimecar> llaves
<simon_> keys
<simon_> si,consegui las llaves
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en la web del programa que has compilado
<simon_> es que la explicacion solo esta para el ventanas
<simon_> ademas de que basicamente estoy haciendo lo equivalente
<chasis> que programa estas creando?(curiosidad)
<simon_> ¿yo?
<mimecar> chasis: está compilando un programa que ya está hecho
<CGL> Buenas tardes. Alguien me ayuda con el vlc? No reconoce los acentos ni las "ñ" :-s
<Tarrasquero> CGL: que te ocurre?
<mimecar> CGL: te salen los acentos en nautilus?
<Tarrasquero> CGL: eso se deve a no tener los locales adecuados
<CGL> El vlc no reconoce los acentos ni las "ñ" en los subtítulos solamente. En nautilus y en los nombres de archivos todo bien. Tarrasquero mimecar
<mimecar-away> CGL: puede ser que el archivo de los subtitulos no tenga bien los acentos
<mimecar-away> o use una codificación rara
<effie-jayx> CGL: es el encoding del archivo
<effie-jayx> ha de ser que no es utf-8
<effie-jayx> no es culpa de VCL
<CGL> Lo he probado con todos los subtítulos que tengo y nada. Incluso, lo he probado con totem y tampoco
<effie-jayx> VLC
<CGL> Seguramente no es culpa del vlc
<effie-jayx> es culpa de los archivos que estan en formato iso
<CGL> por eso que dije anteriormente
<Tarrasquero> CGL: repito que es cosa de los locales
<CGL> Tarrasquero, Como lo corrijo?
<effie-jayx> edita el archivo y guardalo como utf8?
<Tarrasquero> pera a ver
<CGL> effie-jayx, probando lo primero...
<Tarrasquero> CGL: abre esto
<Tarrasquero> sudo gedit /etc/locale.gen
<Tarrasquero> y descomenta estas lineas
<Tarrasquero> es_ES ISO-8859-1
<Tarrasquero> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tarrasquero> es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
<simon_> mimecar-away, no me preguntes como,pero lo logre o.O
<simon_> ahora toca usar el editor hezadecimal XD
<simon_> T.T
<CGL> Tarrasquero, aparece en blanco el sudo gedit /etc/locale.gen
<CGL> o sea, un archivo nuevo
<CGL> :s
<Tarrasquero> hmmm sera que yo uso otro so
<Tarrasquero> busca otro local configurable en etc
<dannyLopez> mimecar-away: el sonido mejoro de 1 a 10 en un 8.5
<CGL> Tarrasquero, ando probando esto a ver :-s http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php/Acentos_y_car%C3%A1cteres_especiales
<Tarrasquero> CGL: tienes teclado inglés?
<CGL> :-s en realidad, no
<CGL> Tarrasquero,
<Tarrasquero> entonces que haces con ese tuto?
<Tarrasquero> NO te sirbe
<Tarrasquero> busca el locales en etc
<Tarrasquero> CGL: sabes lo que significa descomentar una linea?
<CGL> Tarrasquero, claro X'D
<Tarrasquero> ok nada por si acaso
<Tarrasquero> me supongo tendra una serie larga de locales todos comentados, ecepto los de es.
<Tarrasquero> pues esos tres deven estar descomentados
<Tarrasquero> cgl en la lista negra
<jesuselifelet> compre un cd para escuchar musica lo meti pero no lo escucho
<jesuselifelet> se usa algun programa para escucharlo?
<jesuselifelet> o algun codec
<jesuselifelet> ?
<precubcr> hola
<precubcr> necesito ayuda
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<precubcr> como comprimo archivos en mas partes en kubutnu 10.10
<precubcr> ?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: : el sonido mejoro de 1 a 10 en un 8.5
<claudiomet_> en rar ?
<precubcr> da iwal el formato
<precubcr> pero prefiero rar o 7zip
<claudiomet_> tienes instalado rar ?
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> y no me da opcion a hacer nada por partes ...
<claudiomet_> debes hacerlo en la consola
<precubcr> ejemplo ¿?
<precubcr> no me se bien los comandos soy novato ;))
<Tarrasquero> consola al poder
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ok
<mimecar> en linux tienes unrar para descomprimir, pero no puedes comprimir con rar
<precubcr> entonces ?
<precubcr> para comprimir POR PARTEs como es ?
<claudiomet_> @precubcr mire http://blog.rodrigorega.es/comprimir-rar-multipart-en-linux/
<precubcr> claudiomet_ gracias man ;)
<claudiomet_> despues con un poco de practica puedes crearte un opcion de menu que haga lo que dice el articulo
<precubcr> con un script
<precubcr> ;)
<precubcr> creando el script con todas las variables no ?
<claudiomet_> puede dejar como variable el nombre del archivo a crear, el nombre de carpeta/archivo a comprimir y el tamaño de las partes
<claudiomet_> ahora mismo lo estoy haciendo para thunar, porque soy usuario de xubuntu
<mimecar> rar no da avisos de que ha pasado el tiempo de prueba?
<claudiomet_> nop
<mimecar> según la web del programa te dan una versión trial
<claudiomet_> mmm..no me habia fijado que en xubuntu si se puede seleccionar el tamaño de las partes
<claudiomet_> la q viene con ubuntu se puede usar sin limitaciones de tiempo
<jesuselifelet> alguna sugerencia para poder reproducir mi cd de musica?
<Tarrasquero> no se si con vcl
<jesuselifelet> lo intente lo que pasa que mi cd es musica origina
<jesuselifelet> el vlc me dice el siguiente error
<jesuselifelet> Ha fallado la lectura del archivo:
<jesuselifelet> VLC no ha podido abrir el archivo «/home/jesuselifelet/Documentos/audiocd:/Rammstein%20-%2002%20-%20Ich%20Tu%20Dir%20Weh.wav».
<jesuselifelet> Su entrada no puede abrirse:
<jesuselifelet> VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL «file:///home/jesuselifelet/Documentos/audiocd%3A/Rammstein%2520-%252002%2520-%2520Ich%2520Tu%2520Dir%2520Weh.wav». Vea el registro para más detalles.
<mimecar> jesuselifelet: tienes un cd de audio en tu carpeta /home ??
<mimecar> tiene que estar en /media
<claudiomet_> un cd de audio en wav ???
<jesuselifelet> mimecar no solo lo intruduci el cd
<mimecar> claudiomet_: rar es shareware con un periodo de prueba de 40 días
<mimecar> (sacado del centro de software)
<mimecar> tenlo en cuenta por si caduca de alguna forma
<Tarrasquero> perdon vlc
<Tarrasquero> a ver...
<Tarrasquero> mkdir /media/cdrom
<claudiomet_> q raro... nunca q ha caducado
<jesuselifelet> tarrasquero hago otro directorio?
<Tarrasquero> a ver si esta no...
<Tarrasquero> abrelo a ver si etsá creado
<jesuselifelet> voy a abrirlo
<Tarrasquero> y si está montado, pues nada
<jesuselifelet> no no esta creado
<Tarrasquero> pera que creo que es asi
<Tarrasquero> mkdir /media/cdrom0
<Tarrasquero> pero no se si tendras que usar sudo
<jesuselifelet> lo corregire le puse sin el 0
<Tarrasquero> es raro
<Tarrasquero> deveria estar creado ya
<Tarrasquero> pera a ver que eso es raro
<Tarrasquero> revisa esto
<jesuselifelet> ya lo hice
<Tarrasquero>  /sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tarrasquero> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mimecar> ¿el CD de audio no te sale en nautilus?
<Tarrasquero> la ultima linea creo es la de el cdrom
<jesuselifelet> a ver
<Tarrasquero> deve estar descomentada y algo así → /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Lancro> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Tarrasquero> Lancro: tienes razon sorry
<Lancro> ;)
<Tarrasquero> usa gksudo
<dannyLopez> buenas, si mi camara funciona con el cheese por que no me funcion con el emesene?
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: usas msn?
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: emesene
<Tarrasquero> cuenta de hotmail
<dannyLopez> si
<Tarrasquero> pues asunto resuelto .)
<Tarrasquero> simplemente no va y ya esta
<Tarrasquero> diselo a mister bill gates
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: si quieres video conferencia muebe todos tus contactos a google por ejemplo
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: otra solución, que no sea hablar con plajeadores?
<dannyLopez> buena solucion
<Tarrasquero> :)
<jesuselifelet_> por que solo veo mis tres particiones ext3 ext4 y swap pero no veo la parte de cdrom
<Tarrasquero> pues si, es raro ya lo decia
<Tarrasquero> deveria estar
<jesuselifelet_> pero ahora si me llamo la atencion este error de la particion ext3
<jesuselifelet_> # / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<jesuselifelet_> UUID=2b2ff174-baeb-4fa3-9f31-6652457990ed /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Tarrasquero> yo tbm lo tengo
<Tarrasquero> en /
<Tarrasquero> crea la linea hay
<jesuselifelet_> Tarrasquero,  pero yo hice mis tres particiones manualmente osea ext3 para / y ext4 para /home y swap
<Tarrasquero> añadela en la ultima linea
<Tarrasquero> la del cdrom
<jesuselifelet_> le pongo cdrom?
<Tarrasquero> intenta con esto a ver → /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Tarrasquero> las demas estaran descomentadas cre yo no?
<jesuselifelet_> a ver
<Tarrasquero> creo que despues deves reiniciar
<Churra> perdon decia comentadas
<jesuselifelet_> Churra, estoy ordandolo
<jesuselifelet_> churras no lo puedo acomodar te mando un paste para que lo mires
<jesuselifelet_> encontre otra seccion de mi disco con este dorma la musica que es .cda
<Churra> ok
<jesuselifelet_> claudiomet_, me habia comentado por que estaba en el formato wav
<jesuselifelet_> voy a intentar repruducir
<Churra> a ver el cd lo escuchas bien en cualquier reproductor?
<Churra> ese es el formato de cd adecuado, es irrelevante
<jesuselifelet_> de hecho es un disco que tenia guardado desde hace medio año o mas
<Churra> no te preocupes ahora por eso
<jesuselifelet_> a menos que este estropeado tambien podria intentar metiendo
<claudiomet_> si, este es el error que le arroja VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL «file:///home/jesuselifelet/Documentos/audiocd%3A/Rammstein%2520-%252002%2520-%2520Ich%2520Tu%2520Dir%2520Weh.wav». Vea el registro para más detalles.
<jesuselifelet_> otro
<Churra> solo coloca la linea que te dije y reinicia
<mimecar> claudiomet_: esa ruta existe?
 * alexneb me voy a mimir.. buenas noches
<claudiomet_> si es un cd ... ¿porque dice que audiocd%3A/Rammstein%2520-%252002% no exites2520-%2520Ich%2520Tu%2520Dir%2520Weh.wav ?
<claudiomet_> @axlexneb  jojojo desde aqui te deso buenos días
<mimecar> claudiomet_: si pones una @ antes del nick el cliente de irc no le avisará
<claudiomet_> ok
<Aleiex> hola
<Aleiex> hola, por que será que ubuntu no se conecta a la primera a internet?
<Aleiex> siempre tengo que clickear2 y hasta 3 veces en el applet de red
<Aleiex> para que logre conjectarse
<gtoledor> hola amigos buenas tardes solo quisiera saber porque cuando intento instalar ubuntu 10.10 no me sale nada en la pantalla
<gtoledor> empieza a cambiar de colores la pantalla y no me sale el menu para instalar
<gtoledor> alguien me lee?
<gtoledor> hola amigos buenas tardes solo quisiera saber porque cuando intento instalar ubuntu 10.10 no me sale nada en la pantalla empieza a cambiar de colores la pantalla y no me sale el menu para instalar
<timido33capfed> hola alguien usa proxmox?
<Soraya> Hola muchachos,como puedo yo pasar archivos desde mo pc a una microship en mi celular sin que me de error de ..archivo solo leer,,read only file
<Soraya> necesitare alguna libreria para eso
<Soraya> o algun programa ?
<gtoledor> hola amigos buenas tardes solo quisiera saber porque cuando intento instalar ubuntu 10.10 no me sale nada en la pantalla empieza a cambiar de colores la pantalla y no me sale el menu para instalar
<Soraya> que computadora es ?
<Soraya> 64bit 32bit
<gtoledor> 32 bits
<mas> gtoledor especifica, cpu, video, ram, etc
<gtoledor> hola amigos buenas tardes solo quisiera saber porque cuando intento instalar ubuntu 10.10 no me sale nada en la pantalla empieza a cambiar de colores la pantalla y no me sale el menu para instalar es una 32 bit
<erUSUL> gtoledor: has comprobado que la iso no está corrupta?
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<kubot> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gtoledor> es pentium IV 1.7ghz 1 gb ram video ati radeon 9200 pro 256mb
<PAPI> Hola
<PAPI> podria alguien ayudarme?
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<PAPI> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y, firefox y opera funcionan lento cagando paginas y el chrome vuela, quiero saber como puedo hacer para que firefox y el opera funcionen bien. Gracias
<mas> gtoledor es ubuntu 10.10?
<mas> gtoledor ya vi
<Churra> PAPI: ?
<liquidquartz> Churra!
<PAPI> si?
<Churra> mira para opera no se
<Churra> pero para fire hay algo
<Churra> que lo mejora sensiblemente
<PAPI> lo que sea
<Churra> abrelo y pon → about:config
<mas> gtoledor prueba a iniciar en modo de graficos bajos en el menu del inicio de cd
<Churra> y en el filtro pon → pipe
<PAPI> ya
<Churra> los cuatro valores tres de ellos de false a true
<Churra> y el de 4 ponlo a 8
<Churra> y eso es todo
<Churra> por lo demas depende de cuantos plugins carge el fire
<PAPI> Churra: no funciona muy bien
<Churra> firefox y opera funcionan lento "cagando" paginas
<Churra> X¨D
<Churra> como?
<Churra> que no rula bien?
<Churra> hmmm
<liquidquartz> loading=cargando
<Churra> liquidquartz: si hasta hay llego
<PAPI> y el chrome vuela
<liquidquartz> Dale, Churra, ve que onda los plug ins los add ons
<Churra> PAPI: recuerda que chrome no carga barra de busqueda ni esas chorradas
<Churra> cosa que hace pesado a fire
<PAPI> y que diferencia hace eso?
<Churra> deja con la misma carga de plugins a fire y chrome a ver
<Churra> pues que para cualquier busqueda que hagas el fire carga info adicional para los plugins
<PAPI> plugins o extensiones
<Churra> llamalos como quieras
<PAPI> ok
<liquidquartz> Plug ins, extensiones... chrome corre sin ninguno de ellos. En MS-IE 8 existen los "aceleradores", pero nadie los usa, es comono usar plug ins, add ons, en la suite Mozilla
<Ramir00_K> flypp hi
<PAPI> Churra: le desinstale las extensiones y sigue leeento
<flypp> hi Ramir00_K
<Churra> has salido de la sesion de usuario?
<PAPI> usuario de ubuntu?
<Churra> si
<PAPI> no, vengo ahora
<Churra> PAPI: recuerda: nadie te dijo que hicieras eso
<Churra> lo construccion de crhome y fire son distintas
<Ramir00_K> seguis en modo consola?
<Churra> jo
<chasis> señores tengo una duda o mas bien problema que llevo mucho tiempo arrastrando, vereis, yo suelo ver peliculas en hd, entonces
<chasis> muchas veces cierro todo lo que tengo abierto para que me vallan bien
<chasis> pero al abrirlas en vlc
<fzeta> re
<chasis> se traban entonces al cerrar sesion y entrar otra vez
<Churra> buenas
<chasis> ya se ven bien
<chasis> no se supone ke si cierro todos los programas debería ser lo msimo?
<mas> chasis puede ser compiz, tienes nvidia??
<mas> ati??
<chasis> que va, mi tarjeta es integrada
<mas> chasis intel??
<mas> que marca
<chasis> si tuviera una de esas seguro que me iva como la seda jaja
<chasis> si, intel
<mas> ok
<chasis> acer extensa 5230
<mas> tienes compiz activado?
<chasis> es un portatil, pero te digo, debe ser cosa de que no suelta la ram(disculpa por hablar tan bulgar)
<mas> ok
<chasis> es que al cerrar sesion y entrar otra vez se arregla
<chasis> que es compiz?
<mas> a mi me pasaba lo mismo pero con gimp
<mas> compiz son los efectos
<mas> efectos visuales
<chasis> espera t digo
<chasis> pues, lo tengo en el normal
<chasis> deberia ponerlo en el primero?
<mas> chasis que primero?
<chasis> ninguno
<chasis> de las 3s opciones, el primero
<Churra> chasis: si
<chasis> vale ya está, pruebo el video?
<mas> chasis si
<Churra> ok
<Churra> con esa targeta no se pueden tirar cohetes
<chasis> ya pero haber si cierro sesion y entro me corre el video bien, entonces cerrando todos los programas deberia ser lo mismo
<chasis> lo unico que me queda por pensar es que no está distribuyendo bien la ram
<mas> chasis no
<mas> tienes una particion swap??
<Churra> hmmm
<PAPI> Churra: nada
<chasis> particion swap? eso me suena a chino, no, tengo el disco duro formateado en ext4
<chasis> pro eso lo vengo arrastrando desde que lo tenia en ntfs
<mas> chasis formateaste como viene por defecto?
<Churra> PAPI: te dije que chrome y fire trabajan de diferente forma
<Churra> no son iguales
<mas> chasis tengo una idea
<chasis> pues cuando instale ubuntu me lo cargué todo y lo deje en ext4
<chasis> espera
<chasis> importante
<chasis> te comento
<chasis> hace mucho que esté compartiendo ese archivo x torrent?
<Churra> chasis: intentan colocar el maximo texto en una sola linea
<mas> chasis abre todo lo q uses diariamente con compiz activado y luego de eso abre una peli
<mas> chasis luego abre un terminal y escribe: top
<chasis> vale, disculpa
<Churra> lo digo porque nuestro amigo uBOTu-fr te silenciará
<chasis> y cómo sé lo que uso con compiz?
<mas> chasis vuelve a activar los efectos, abre internet firefox chrome lo que sea la cosa es que ocupe ram, y luego abre la peli con el vlc
<PAPI> Churra: le desinstale las extensiones a firefox, pero sigue igual de lento
<chasis> ok, en eso java es el maestro, allá voy
<mas> ok
<Churra> PAPI: a menos que te dure media hora eso es lo que hay
<chasis> abrí el video y se volvió a trabar
<PAPI> :(
<mas> chasis
<mas> chasis ahora abre un terminal y escribe top
<PAPI> nadie mas sabe como ayudarme?
<chasis> ya escribi top, te paso copio el texto?
<Churra> PAPI: de cuanta linea dispones de conexion?
<mas> PAPI haz un repaldo de la carpeta .mozilla y luego borra lka original
<mas> chasis pero no en el canal
<mas> ok
<chasis> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1TLxCaK56lIj8c0smc1r64eyC1GEF9PQ1pPmpBwWWuT0
<chasis> aquí lo tienes
<mas> ok ahora lo veo
<PAPI> mas: el problema es desde el principio que instale ubuntu
<mas> chasis claramente el problema es el utorrent
<mas> el utorrent se ejecuta con wine
<chasis> en serio? si no lo tengo ejecutado, lo intenté instalar con wine hace unas dos horas y no se istaló
<mas> prueba otro cliente p2p, hay muchos para linux
<Churra> eso es consumir memori X¨D
<chasis> nono si es que ya uso otro tranquilo jeje
<mas> jaja
<mas> ok
<chasis> pues voy a matarlo haber que pasa
<mas> entonces si no usas mas el wine simplemente desinstalalo
<mas> ok
<chasis> no yo uso wine para otras cosas
<chasis> spotify, mp3tag etc
<mas> ok
<mas> entonces borra la carpeta .wine (borrara los progs y las conf de winbugs jaj) e instala los programas denuevo (spotifi, etc)
<mas> .wine esta en tu home
<mas> chasis
<chasis> dime
<mas>  borra la carpeta .wine (borrara los progs y las conf de winbugs jaj) e instala los programas denuevo (spotifi, etc)
<chasis> oe ahora si lo cogió ya va bien
<chasis> ah vale
<chasis> entonce wine esta ma instalado?
<mas> chasis no
<chasis> mal* disculpas por el flood, no estoy acostumbrado al irc
<mas> xd
<chasis> pues lo haré, por lo menos ya se quien me chupa la sangre
<mas> chasis ok, espero q funcione bien
<chasis> muchas gracias, cada día se aprende algo nuevo, hoy aprendí a mirar lo que consumen los procesos jeje
<mas> jajaa
<mas> ok denada
<mas> ;)
<liquidquartz> Hola a todos, tengo problemas con XFCE (no me carga la taskbar ni los iconos de escritorio, desactivé compiz), sumado a eso, problemas de lentitud al abrir mas de 3 aplicaciones a la vez
<liquidquartz> Salute, LinoSP
<PAPI> otra persona que me pueda ayudar?
<mas> liquidquartz inicia con un live cd o usb de linux y borra todos los directorios ocultos (ej .config) que NO SEAN configuracion ni historial ni datos personales de los programas (ej .mozilla .thunderbird .emesene .skype, etc)
<mas> PAPI que version de ubuntu y FF tienes??
<mas> liquidquartz esos directorios estan en home (en el live cd tienes que hacerlo como root)
<PAPI> mas: ubuntu 10.10 y firefox 3.6.13
<mas> ram?
<liquidquartz> gracias, mas
<mas> liquidquartz funciono?
<liquidquartz> no tengo cd virgen ni usb, asi es que esperare a comprar algo de eso despues del fin de semana
<PAPI> mas: 2gb
<liquidquartz> te lo agradezco, mas, estaba pensando seriamente en dejar la informatica e irme a vivir a una ecoaldea budista theravada
<mas> liquidquartz denada jajajaj ecoaldea budista lol
<mas> ok papi voy a ver por que puede ser
<mas> PAPI
<Ramir00_K> flypp seguis en modo consola?
<flypp> hombre... uso gnome. Si te refieres a que sigo usando irssi. Sí, desde hace mucho y por mucho tiempo
<Ramir00_K> jajaja, pasate xchat
<Churra> hmmm, sacrilejiooooo
<Churra> X¨D
<Ramir00_K> ahora con el xubuntu puedo abrir paginas y es cuchar musica y no se tilda
<Churra> interesante
<Ramir00_K> solo tengo 512 de ram y 1.6 ghz
<Churra> si, tas cortito
<Ramir00_K> el ubuntu me consume mucho, pero si uso el farole por ahi pasa
<liquidquartz> Ramir00_K, estupendo, yo tengo dual core y 1Gb RAM, y no puedo
<Ramir00_K> el rhytbox consume mucho
<Churra> yo uso moc
<Ramir00_K> liquidquarts? por
<Ramir00_K> mira, yo lleve el disco rigido a una maquina con una dual core y 2gb de ram y anda de locos
<Ramir00_K> ves como trabajan los dos nucleos
<Ramir00_K> cuando uno esta al mango el otro esta por el piso
<LinoSP> liquidquartz: salu2 acabo de ver tu saludo despues de 20 minutos :P
<Ramir00_K> ahora lo voy a probar en un quad y 4gb de ram
<Ramir00_K> a ver que tul
<Churra> jejeje
<Ramir00_K> con esa le doy al cod7 y al crysis
<mas> }con winbugs hago lo mismo
<mas> jajajajaaj
<flypp> Ramir00_K, ya te dije en su momento que no uso irssi por recursos, sino por comodidad
<flypp> ... y por flojera también
<Ramir00_K> jaja, comodidad ?
<mas> jajajajajaj
<Churra> Ramir00_K: tu no conoces a irssi
<Ramir00_K> tipear siempre las mismas instrucciones
<flypp> no tengo que levantar las manos del teclado para nada
<mas> XCHAT RULES
<Churra> irssi forever
<Churra> pero casi que nos vamos a ot
<Ramir00_K> mas pudiste configuras el xchat ponerle sonidos y que pestanee la pantalla
<mas> mmm no pq no he intentado
<Churra> irssi pestañea
<mas> pero si me avisa
<Churra> jejeje
<Ramir00_K> como te avisa, sonido o pestaneo
<flypp> con irssi tengo sonido cuando me mencionan y una ventana emergente cuando me nombran
<Ramir00_K> yo lo quiero dejas como el ircap
<Churra> flypp: pasame el script
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-16
<mas> pestañeo
<flypp> no es un script realmente. Cargué el trigger.pl y añadi un trigger
<Churra> ok voy a ver
<Ramir00_K> mirc=xchat pero no hay como el ircap para el linux
<flypp> g' <<< Esto para el sonidito
<flypp> uy, perdón, mal cp
<mas> ircap?
<Ramir00_K> si
<Ramir00_K> no lo usaste nunca?
<Ramir00_K> creo que los eruditos lo denominan como script
<Ramir00_K> le da mas funcionalidades
<Ramir00_K> me voy a poner un tema de metallica no mejor de oconnor
<mas> nop
<mas> solo irssi y xchat
<flypp>   /trigger add -publics -privmsgs -nocase -regexp '(flypp(\W|$))' -command 'exec - ogg123 -q ~/.irssi/sounds/pop.ogg' <<< Esto para el sonidito
<flypp>   /trigger add -publics -privmsgs -nocase -regexp '(flypp(\W|$))' -command 'exec - notify-send "$N en $C" "$M"' <<< Esto para la ventanita emergente
<mas> que ventaja tiene irssi??
<mas> que no tenga xchat
<flypp> que yo estoy en mi casa en la provincia de la coruña, me voy a orense, conecto por ssh, y puedo seguir chateando con la misma sesión
<mas> solo lo del ssh?
<flypp> puedo dejar irssi siempre conectado y recuperar la sesión desde cualquier lugar por terminal remota (a través de screen)
<mas> tambien se puede por vnc (el xchat)
<flypp> y que, como soy flojo, no tengo que usar el ratón para nada
<mas> jajajaja
<flypp> mas, no comparemos el ancho de banda necesario para una cosa y otra xD
<mas> jajajja igual que flojeraaaa
<mas> XD
<Churra>  para sonido solo hice esto → /set bell_beeps on
<Churra> algien que me mencione?
<flypp> yo es que tengo desactivado la campana del sistema. Además, tengo un sonido personalizado
<Churra> ya
<Ramir00> como limpiaron bots en ubuntu english
<Ramir00> que bueno , no tener que repetir para hacer siempre lo mismo, que bueno es automatizar las cosas
<Ramir00> un entorno grafico, un applet, boton, conectar, salir
<mas> a que te refieres Ramir00? pq automatizar?
<Ramir00> es un mensaje subliminal, y receptor save que es para el jajaja
<mas> aaa ok PD: saBe (pense que era save de guardar)
<mas> lol
<Ramir00> sabes que tenia duda en esa palabra trato de no tener horrores ortograficos
<mas> jajaja ok a todos les pasa
<Ramir00> en ubuntu ingles por que ponen tantos bots?
<mas> solo hay uno
<mas> por lo menos yo veo a Floodbot
<Ramir00> no pero ahora estan haciendo limpieza
<Ramir00> bueno, pero a los que esta limpiando, quienes son?
<Ramir00> estan conectados hace como 6 meses
<mas> no lo se
<mas> hay bots con fallos
<mas> una vez baneaban a todo el q se metia
<mas> pero lo arreglaron altiro
<Ramir00> a mi en en un canal de irc me tienen como bot
<Aleiex> hola, por qué descomprimir en ubuntu es mas lento que en windows?
<Ramir00> cuando entro me rajan
<Aleiex> hay alguna forma de hacerlo mas rapido?
<Aleiex> descomprimir .rar
<Ramir00> es igual
<Ramir00> no note la diferencia
<mas> baja el xarchiver
<Aleiex> xarchiver
<mas> sudo apt-get install xarchiver
<mas> sudo apt-get install xarchive
<Aleiex> para que es?
<mas> no se como era con r o sin r
<Ramir00> esta en los repositorios
<Aleiex> ammm
<mas> Aleiex es un tipo de winrar
<Aleiex> dedsinstalo el unrar
<Ramir00> pone rar en los repositorios y aparece
<Aleiex> o que onda
<mas> no no hagas eso
<mas> haz lo q dijo ramiro
<Aleiex> a ver que tal va
<mas> ;)
<Aleiex> al otro día tardé 4 horas descomprimiendo un dvd
<Aleiex> D=
<mas> 4 horas!!!! yo en 2 minutos descomprimo 4gb
<Aleiex> por eso te digo mas
<Aleiex> que s eme hace exagerado
<mas> Aleiex que pc tienes??
<Ramir00> bueno estoy captando una señal, voy a ver si la puede entrar
<Ramir00> hasta un rato
<Aleiex> semprom 2 ghz
<mas> chao Ramir00
<mas> ok
<Aleiex> pero lo mismo pasó en una p4 3.2 ghz
<mas> y ram?
<Aleiex> de hecho en la pentium no pude descomprimir el archivo
<Aleiex> me marcó error crc
<Aleiex> 1 gb ram
<mas> aaaaaaa
<mas> entonces esta mal bajado el archivo
<mas> o copiado
<Aleiex> no mas
<Aleiex> yo pensé lo mismo
<Aleiex> y lo que hice fue pasarme los rar a la semprom
<Aleiex> descomprimi
<Aleiex> y jaló
<Aleiex> aunque tardó un monton
<mas> ok
<mas> cuando estes descomprimiendo en un terminal escribe top
<Aleiex> ok
<mas> y pegas el texto en pastebin
<Aleiex> ahora no tengop nada para descomprimir
<Aleiex> pero estoy descargando un dvd
<mas> ok
<Aleiex> !sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<[R00teR]> jaja
<mas> lol
<Aleiex> es vrigen el bot
<m4v> Aleiex: no hagas eso.
<Aleiex> ya pues
<mas> m4v lo echaste?
<[R00teR]> no creo
<mas> mmm
<m4v> mas: se fué él solo.
<mas> m4v ok
<precubcr> ayuda!!!!!!!!1
<mas> ????
<precubcr> a ver
<mas> que pasa?
<precubcr> tengo kubuntu 10.10
<precubcr> instalado ok =?
<precubcr> me iva bien
<precubcr> y al reiniciar
<precubcr> me sale una ventana
<precubcr> de ststem configutration
<precubcr> y me dice k eliga idioma
<precubcr> pero no puedo seleccionar ninguno ?
<precubcr> k pasa ?¿
<mas> mmmmm no uso kde pero puedes hacer lo q dije hace un rato
<mas> te digo altiro
<precubcr> perdon ?
<mas> mmm?
<mas> precubcr  inicia con un live cd o usb de linux y borra todos los directorios ocultos (ej .config) que NO SEAN configuracion ni historial ni datos personales de los programas (ej .mozilla .thunderbird .emesene .skype, etc)
<precubcr> es por es o?
<mas> precubcr esos directorios estan en home (en el live cd tienes que hacerlo como root)
<precubcr> y de k me sirve eliminar esos directorios ?
<mas> que eso puede estar causando el problema
<precubcr> y x si no es eso ?
<mas> pero hazlo y me cuentas
<precubcr> ok
<mas> solo recuerda no borrar datos importantes
<precubcr> pruebo a ver
<precubcr> asias
<precubcr> ok
<mas> ten mucho cuidado
<precubcr> ;)
<precubcr> si no importa
<precubcr> si he reinstalado kubuntu 5 veces hoy
<precubcr> :((
<mas> jajaj
<mas> ok
<precubcr> aora vuelvo
<mas> ok me cuentas como te fue
<mas> precubcr Y???
<mas> precubcr te funciono?
<precubcr> mas
<precubcr> va a ser k no ...
<EGCdigital> hay alguna manera de ocultar la barra de unity instalado en maverick?
<xangua> no
<mas_> desinstala unity
<xangua> en natty si
<EGCdigital> solo se oculta ahi
<EGCdigital> ya veo.
<EGCdigital> la version 2d que ha salido se oculta?
<mas_> no se
<EGCdigital> eso ya lo sabemos mas_ que no sabes
<EGCdigital> me mandaste a desisntalar unity
<EGCdigital> juas xD
<mas_> jajajaja
<mas_> es q no me gusta tampoco
<mas_> LOL
<EGCdigital> en una vaio que tengo corre velocito.
<EGCdigital> muy fluido
<EGCdigital> es una centrino de 1gb de ram
<mas_> el 2D??
<EGCdigital> tarjeta intel
<EGCdigital> sip el 2d
<EGCdigital> y hasta esta corriendo nginx y mysql
<mas_> me voy a... flap flap flap flap
<mas_> jajaja
<EGCdigital> con tu novia?
<EGCdigital> una en mi nombre no te olvides :)
<mas_> jajaaaaaaaaaaa
<mas_> ya chaooo
<mas_> me voy
<precubcr> mas_
<precubcr> no me a salido eso
<jorge_lmx> saludos a todos
<jorge_lmx> ups
<jorge_lmx> creo que no hay muchos por aca
<jorge_lmx> regreso en un ratito., ando probando mi ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> hola bunas
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema
<Tukeke> mi escritorio http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1599/pantallazotv.png
<Jakeukalane> teniá como 7 GB libres y de repente se me redujo a la nada
<Jakeukalane> creo que fue por importar un vídeo enKino
<Jakeukalane> pero cerré Kino y nada
<Jakeukalane> ya tengo espacio, pero esos 6GB libres no han vuelto a aparecer
<Jakeukalane> consejos?
<Jakeukalane> uuu... lo encontré, lo siento por importunar.. era el kino  genera archivos eneormes
<Jakeukalane> 6.8 GB
<Jakeukalane> a veces el preguntar por aquí hace que se encuentren las cosas... llevo buscando 30 minutos
<Jakeukalane> buenos saludos
<d-arker> hola buenas noches :P
<d-arker> algun experto en desarrollo de software ?
<arp-> sobre que?
<mrroth> esto es como se hace el software raid en linux server mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<mrroth> de ubuntu
<mrroth> haci O no
<mrroth> ah hachi es para software raid 1 mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 fdisk says Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes and Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Churra> buenas
<chilicui1> hola
<Churra> no acostumbro a conectar a estas horas pero en fin
<chilicui1> insomnio?
<Churra> hmmm, no
<Churra> hice un favor de acercar a alguien al curro
<Churra> y ya no duermo
<Churra> ya he tomado dos cafes
<chilicui1> ummm, no entiendo, le pasaste el trabajo?
<Churra> si,
<Churra> curro=trabajo
<Churra> es la gerga local
<mrroth> "Warning: Not all of the space available to /dev/sdb appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space (an extra 1 blocks) or continue with the current setting?
<mrroth> ' que es eso
<chilicui1> ni idea mrroth, no parece grave, no si todavia queda espacio en el dispositivo
<Churra> no
<Churra> te avisa que no estas usando todo el espacio disponible
<Churra> a la pregunts contesta no
<Churra> osea
<Churra> te da la opcion de utilizar mas espacio contestando, no
<Churra> Advertencia: No todo el espacio disponible a / dev / sdb parece ser utilizado, usted puede fijar el GPT para utilizar todo el espacio (1 extra bloques) o continuar con la configuración actual?
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<mimecar> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar
<fosco_> buenas
<brahem> rengo
<precubcr> alguien me puede ayudar ?
<mimecar> !ASK pecoso
<kubot> pecoso: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> !ask precubcr
<kubot> precubcr: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<precubcr> a ver ....
<precubcr> he reinstalado kubuntu 10.10 .. he perdido mi carpeta de escritorio .. como la recuepo ?
<mimecar> si has formateado lo tienes complicado
<mimecar> ¿tenias tu carpeta home separada?
<precubcr> la tenia
<precubcr> como cuando terminas de instalar. ..
<precubcr> en el escritorio me salian mis programasy luego tenia una carpteta de escritorio
<mimecar> ¿estaba en otra partición?
<precubcr> pero ya no la tendo no k va estaba aki ...
<precubcr> si el problema no es de ahi
<precubcr> el problema es mas bien que que la he eliminado con la x entonces ....  no se conmo restauralla ...
<mimecar> no se como se elimina con la x
<mimecar> has borrado una carpeta desde el navegador de archivos?
<precubcr> no
<precubcr> soloamente desde el escritorio
<mimecar> si has borrado una carpeta la tendrás en la papelera
<precubcr> pero no es la carpeta en si ssino la carpeta esa flotante lo k kiero recuperar
<Tarrasquero> precubcr: por defecto la carpeta de escritorio no está en xubuntu
<precubcr> no es xubuntu es kubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ains
<Tarrasquero> precubcr: creo recordar que queda en una que es thras o algo asi
<precubcr> no eso es la papelera
<Tarrasquero> pero no la del usuario ni root
<precubcr> pero lo que yo nhe eliminado
<Tarrasquero> una que hay en /
<precubcr> no es la carpetsa en si sino lap parte grafica flotante en el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> pera e indago a ver
<precubcr> ok
<Tarrasquero> precubcr: en tu papelera no está verdad
<precubcr> no
<Tarrasquero> ni en la de root
<Tarrasquero> mira a ver que me da que si
<precubcr> no a ver lo k yo busco no es la carpeta en si .. xk esa la tango en /home/XXX/desktop
<precubcr> busco lo k debe salir en pantalla para llevarme ahi directamente y mostrarme las cosas de dentro de ella
<precubcr> como un acceso directo pero atractivo y bonito .
<Tarrasquero> ains empieza por hay
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: sabes cual es el equivalente de gcon-editor para kubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> precubcr: de todas formas prueba con ese a ver si te jala
<Tarrasquero> gconf-editor
<precubcr> k ase eso ?
<Tarrasquero> pues configurar cosa varias entre ellas lo que tu quieres
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> a ver ...
<Tarrasquero> usas konkeror verdad?
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: kde no tiene equivalencia
<mimecar> gconf se usa SOLO para aplicaciones de gnome
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> no sabie
<Tarrasquero> sabia*
<Tarrasquero> no uso kde
<Tarrasquero> pero ya se fue
<_AV_> ¿Alguien me podría recomendar un buen compositor de video para Ubuntu 9.10?
<_AV_> Uno que a los videos se le puedan meter imagenes, efectos, transiciones y todo eso.
<mimecar> puedes probar kino o avidemux
<Tarrasquero> cinelerra tbm creo
<_AV_> Yo ya probé cinelerra, pero es muy inestable y dificil de usar, para mi.
<mimecar> inestable la versión de los repositorios?
<_AV_> Cinecutie es casi lo mismo que cinelerra ¿Cierto?
<mimecar> no lo se
<_AV_> Pues, la verdad no sabría como responderte. Yo me baje una version de un paquete, creo que me lo baje de Taringa.
<mimecar> eso no se debe hacer
<mimecar> usa siempre repositorios de ubuntu
<_AV_> Hehehe.
<mimecar> te puedes haber instalado cualquier programa
<_AV_> ¿Y que hay de Ubuntu Studio? ¿Es de sonido o video?
<mimecar> usa un kernel especial para edición de video y sonido
<_AV_> Ya ya investigue y es una distribucion de GNU-Linux basada en Ubuntu para el trabajo multimedia. Gracias.
<_AV_> Entonces voy a probrar Kino.
<cousteau> mimecar, creo que no existe tal cosa como "versión de repositorios de cinelerra"
<mimecar> alguno tiene que existir
<mimecar> bajar un programa de tarringa no me da nada de confianza
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=cinelerra
<_AV_> De hecho no existe. Debes añadir el proveedor a tu sistema y luego descargar el paquete del proveedeor añadido.
<cousteau> creo que hay PPA o versiones construida en deb...
<mimecar> hay un repositorio en launchpad
<cousteau> aparte de cinelerra, si el PiTiVi no te vale (que es el que viene instalado), he oído que el OpenShot está bastante bien
<cousteau> también he oído hablar bastante del avidemux, y algo de kino
<_AV_> ptivi solo edita entonces no me sirve. Pero ya estoy bajando kino. Gracias por la sugerencia.
<chasis> yo he usado avidemux
<chasis> y prefiero handbrake
<Jacruth> hola, alguien me echa un cable?
<mimecar> sin decir el problema no
<Jacruth> el problema es el de antes, el del ntp...
<Jacruth> el del reloj...
<gtoledor> buenos dias amigos alguien podria ayudarme a configurar mi coneccion wireless?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<gtoledor> tengo una tarjeta D-Link AirPlus G+ DWL-G520+ Wireless PCI Adapter es ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<gtoledor> pues lo instale ayer y deje que corriera las actualizaciones no se si le falta mas... como puedo saber eso?
<mimecar> en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gtoledor> ya mimecar
<mimecar> ¿tienes alguna actualización pendiente?
<gtoledor> no nada
<gtoledor> perdon me hablaron
<mimecar> ¿no detecta ninguna red wifi?
<gtoledor> como hago para saber si lo detecta?
<mimecar> en el gestor de redes de gnome te lo dirá
<mimecar> está al lado del reloj
<gtoledor> ahora tengo conectado el cable
<gtoledor> entonces hay 2 flecas
<gtoledor> flechas
<mimecar> pincha en las flechas
<gtoledor> y luego?
<mimecar> te saldrán las conexiones wifi que detecte
<mimecar> si no conecta puedes entrar en tu router y ver si hay conexión de tu tarjeta de red
<gtoledor> no me sale nada solo auto eth0 desconectar y conexiones VPN
<mimecar> ¿está bien conectada la tarjeta?
<gtoledor> con windows 7 si lo detecta
<gtoledor> si
<mimecar> si no sale busca si ese modelo de tarjeta necesita algún paquete especial para funcionar
<_AV_> Adios, que tengan un buen dia/noche. Gracias por todo.
<gtoledor> y donde busco eso perdona... es que soy nuevo
<mimecar> gtoledor: en google, modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ya toy
<gtoledor> ok gracias mimecar
<gtoledor> busco entonces
<mimecar> lo normal es que la reconociera a la primera
<mimecar> pero en algunos casos hacen falta paquetes extras
<gtoledor> mimecar esto me sale cuando le doy lspci |grep Wireless 00:09.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Tarrasquero> gtoledor: al hacer iwconfig que te arroja?
<gtoledor> voy a ver pera
<gtoledor> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions. esto mesale
<Tarrasquero> haz esto ifconfig wlan0 up
<Tarrasquero> dime si te da algun error
<gtoledor> ok ahora lo hago
<gtoledor> wlan0: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<chasis> gnte, sabeis cual es el mejor desintalador para ubuntu?
<gtoledor> tarranquero esto me sale wlan0: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<Tarrasquero> haz esto ifconfig ath0 up prueva con esto
<Tarrasquero> gtoledor: te conectas desde españa?
<gtoledor> Tarrasquero sale esto ath0: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<gtoledor> no Tarrasquero desde Guatemala
<Tarrasquero> aha ok
<gtoledor> lo que si es que instale el ubuntu 10.10 y luego le instale la tarjeta no se si eso tenga que ver
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<cousteau> chasis, desinstalador de qué?
<Tarrasquero> pero vamos a ver como arreglarlo
<gtoledor> ok gracias tarrasquero
<chasis> de programas instalados
<chasis> es que instalé un .deb y quiero desintalarlo.
<xangua> y cuál es el problema entonces¿ lo buscas en synaptic, lo desinstalas, listo
<cousteau> sudo apt-get remove nombre_del_paquete
<Tarrasquero> sabes el chipset de la targeta?
<chasis> no lo instalé desde ningun repositorio, lo baje de internet y lo instalé, no está en synaptic, creo
<cousteau> ejemplo (programa-raro_0.3.14_i386.deb): sudo apt-get remove programa-raro
<cousteau> chasis, cuando instalas un .deb aparece en tus repositorios
<Tarrasquero> haz un lspci | grep Ethernet  ← gtoledor
<Tarrasquero> y coloca la segunda linea aquí
<chasis> ohh si tienes razon, me salió
<gtoledor> ok
<gtoledor> solo esto me sale 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
<Tarrasquero> chasis: el softwer instalado aparece en synaptic
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> vamos a ver
<gtoledor> ok
<Tarrasquero> haz esto → sudo apt-get install modconf && sudo modconf
<Tarrasquero> gtoledor: perdón, dijiste "solo"?
<Tarrasquero> la unica que te sale
<gtoledor> ok esta instalando algo
<Tarrasquero> lee^
<gtoledor> si solo eso me sale
<Tarrasquero> valla
<Tarrasquero> tienes la caja de embalaje de la targeta?
<gtoledor> uyyy caja de embalaje??? donde venia cuando la compre preguntas?
<Tarrasquero> si , bueno haz esto → sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<Tarrasquero> olvidate de modconf
<gtoledor> y lo otro lo cancelo?
<Tarrasquero> si quieres lo desinstalas
<Tarrasquero> pero deja
<Tarrasquero> que termine
<Tarrasquero> lo cierras y desinstalas, ya te digo, si quieres
<gtoledor> ok porfavor dime
<gtoledor> cuando le di el comando que me dijiste me salio esto wireless-tools ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Tarrasquero> mira el modconf es un instalador/desinstalador de drivers (para que lo entiendas)
<gtoledor> ahh ok
<Tarrasquero> juju, ya está instalado
<gtoledor> si me aparece que si esta instalado ya
<Tarrasquero> despues de colocar la targeta reiniciaste
<Tarrasquero> y actualizaste el sistema?
<gtoledor> bueno... instale la tarjeta y encendi la pc no se si tengo que reiniciar otra vez
<Tarrasquero> por cierto sabes con toda certeza que clase de conexión soporta la targeta?
<gtoledor> pues con windows me funcionaba bien
<Tarrasquero> pci express, pcmcia
<Tarrasquero> aha ok
<Tarrasquero> bien, pues nada
<Tarrasquero> actualiza el sistema y reinicia
<gtoledor> lo actualizo con el gestor?
<Tarrasquero> es que ni siquiera la detecta
<Tarrasquero> pera
<gtoledor> ok
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gtoledor> ya lo hice y no instalo nada
<Tarrasquero> despues reinicia
<gtoledor> ok entonces reinicio y vuelvo amigo gracias... ahora regreso
<Tarrasquero> ok
<gtoledor> ya volvi tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> iwconfig
<gtoledor> se lo mismo lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Tarrasquero> gtoledor: deves aportar mas detalles o si no...
<gtoledor> como que detalles tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> digo nombre driver o al menos chipsets
<gtoledor> de la tarjeta?
<destroit> hola gente a ver si me podéis ayudar tengo una tablat pc conpradas en china y viene con android la version 1.6 pero quiero meterle ubuntu bueno la pregunata en si prodria instalar ubuntu modelo tabala MID M-001
<Tarrasquero> por cierto es pci verdad?
<gtoledor> si es pci
<gtoledor> ahora te doy el nombre de la tarjeta
<Tarrasquero> pues ya te digp
<gtoledor> D-Link AirPlus G+ DWL-G520+ Wireless PCI Adapter
<Tarrasquero> en brebe tengo que salir
<gtoledor> esta es la tajeta
<destroit> hola gente a ver si me podéis ayudar tengo una tablat pc conpradas en china y viene con android la version 1.6 pero quiero meterle ubuntu bueno la pregunata en si prodria instalar ubuntu modelo tabla PC MID M-001
<fzeta> re
<gtoledor> tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> esa es la marca de la targeta
<Tarrasquero> pero necesito chipsets
<mimecar> destroit: busca el micro que lleva ese tablet
<fzeta> hay algún problema con el server hispano
<Tarrasquero> atheros, ralink
<Tarrasquero> fzeta: npi
<fzeta> ? Tarrasquero
<fzeta> si lo hay , verdad
<fzeta> ?
<Tarrasquero> ni pajolera idea
<fzeta> joder no puedo entrar
<Tarrasquero> fzeta:  yo estoy bien
<fzeta> yo también lo estaba
<Tarrasquero> tengo que salir
<fzeta> pero me eh desconectado y ahora...nanai,nanai
<Tarrasquero> bay
<fzeta> venga!
<mimecar> destroit: busca que tipo de microprocesador lleva
<mimecar> y prueba una live usb de ubuntu
<destroit> ammm ok
<mimecar> destroit: es posible que no puedas ponerle ubuntu
<destroit> bueno mimecar gracias creo que hay algo por hay lo que tengo que buscar gracias por responder
<gtoledor> mimecar estas ahi?
<mimecar> de momento si
<gtoledor> sigo con mi problema con la wireless
<gtoledor> podrias ayudarme?
<mimecar> has mirado si está soportada esa tarjeta en ubuntu?
<gtoledor> donde veo eso mimecar?
<mimecar> google => modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu
<jesuselifelet> :)
<cmi> porfa, como instalo kde sobre ubuntu 10.10 maverick?
<cmi> tengo gnome instalado ahora
<m4v> cmi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cmi> y puedo seguir usando las mismas aplicaciones en kde?
<m4v> si
<cmi> vale muchas gracias
<mimecar> cmi: tendrás aplicaciones duplicadas entre gnome y kde
<cmi> y eso que significa mimecar ?
<cmi> se esta descargando ahora
<mimecar> que tendrás aplicaciones que tienen las mismas funciones en gnome y kde
<cmi> ah vale
<cmi> pero no tengo todo instalado 2 veces no'
<cmi> jaja
<mimecar> algo parecido
<mimecar> tendrás otro programa para correo, navegador de archivos, cliente de mensajería...
<cmi> a bueno no pasa nada
<cmi> es que quiero probar kde
<cmi> aunque me ha gustado gnome mucho
<cmi> pero no quiero descartar nada para mi eleccion
<mimecar> mientras tengas espacio en el disco duro...
<cmi> me sobra mucho disco la verdad
<cmi> vosotros cual usais? gnome o kde?
<mimecar> kde
<chasis> que te hace usar kde y no gnome?
<cmi> pues es una buena pregunta, yo aun no lo se porque no he elegido jaja
<mimecar>  más opciones de configuración, mejor apariencia...
<cmi> todavia esta instalandose
<chasis> ami me gusta mas la apariencia de gnome
<cmi> eso va por gustos chasis
<cmi> es evidente
<chasis> si
<gliese581> gnome, pero sustituyo el window manager por xfwm4
<cmi> por apariencia o por funcionalidad?
<gliese581> porque para hacer lo poco que necesito que haga es más ligero
<mimecar> no consume tanto metacity
<fzeta> re
<chasis> hay ciertas aplicaciones en kde que son mejores que en gnome
<chasis> x ejemplo 3de o como se llame es mucho mejor que brasero
<chasis> k3e*
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> k3b
<gliese581> hundido
<chasis> si, ese, jeje
<cmi> bueno pues ya esta instalado
<cmi> voy a probar
<chasis> cómo hago para evitar poner la contraseña cada vez que entro a synaptic? o cada vez que me logeo
<mimecar> chasis: es aconsejable poner la contraseña
<chasis> ah vale, entonces me quedo así
<mimecar> solo se puede automatizar en el login
<mimecar> para usar synaptic siempre la pedirá
<chasis> okei, y mira, desintalé evolution, cómo me deshago del applet? se me quedó ahí
<fran_> hi
<r0z4> hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme con el conector de mysql en ubuntu?
<r0z4> encotnre esto pero no me salio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JDBCAndMySQL , tengo este error ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<mimecar> no habrás puesto el .jar en el path
<bestiak> 7list
<mimecar> r0z4: el programa de ejemplo te funciona?
<r0z4> mimecar, no ese es el que me marca el error
<mimecar> te has saltado algún paso
<r0z4> deberia funcionar? mm voy a revisar
<r0z4> hola que tal, disculpen no me quedo, reinicie la maquina y volvi a revisar el tuto de mysql y jdbc y sigo en las mismas, alguien podria decirme si me falta algo
<mimecar> todos los pasos hacen lo que deben?
<r0z4> mimecar, muchas gracias me ha quedado solo que desde netbeans no me corria (supongo que tengo que importar) desde comandos funciono perfecto!!
<mimecar> en netbeans tendrás que añadir la librería
<mimecar> el sistema no deduce las cosas que tiene instaladas
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<r0z4> ok, gracias
<gtoledor> mimecar no encontre nada para mi tarjeta... ademas me reconoce con otro nombre la tarjeta
<xangua> mmm como era para controlar el ratón con el teclado numérico¿
<cousteau> xangua, shift-bloqnum
<chr5> buenas tardes chicos
<chr5> como hago para copiar una carpeta manteniendo los permisos
<chr5> mv -r -p carpeta ?
<mimecar> nop
<chr5> ei ei ei, querido mimecar, tu por aquí hombre
<mimecar> lo vas a copiar a un disco con ext3?
<chr5> no, la voy a cambiar de ubicación
<chr5> te explico
<mimecar> hazlo con nautilus
<chr5> osea, me explico
<cousteau> mover... creo que con mv a secas basta
<cousteau> no sé si hacía falta el -p o algo parecido
<chr5> quiero mover desde la carpeta descargas
<erUSUL> dijo copiar no mover
<chr5> a /usr/share ?
<chr5> debería ponerlo ahí?
<chr5> es el arduino, un ide de desarrollo
<cousteau> erUSUL, dijo mv, no cp... ahí es donde me lié
<mimecar> (19:36:15) chr5: como hago para copiar una carpeta manteniendo los permisos
<erUSUL> chr5: los usuarios no deberian tener nada en /usr/
<chr5> vale, donde debería ubicarlo?
<cousteau> chr5, creo que en su día hice un .deb para arduino...
<erUSUL> chr5: que es?
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<cousteau> chr5, yo lo pondría en /opt o en /usr/local/share
<cousteau> o... sí, mejor en la carpeta de usuario
<chr5> /usr/local/ si
<erUSUL> chr5: a un ide para arduino? ponlo en /opt/
<cousteau> a menos que lo quieras instalar para que esté disponible para todos los usuarios o algo así
<erUSUL> chr5: si lo quieres disponible para todos los users; sino en tu home como dice mimecar sirve
<chr5> osea, es ide de arduino, con su ejecutable y todo
<chr5> erUSUL: arduino es una tarjeta hardware de prototipado, para hacer proyectos digitales y cosas así
<cousteau> lo único, me parece que la primera vez que ejecutas arduino se crean unos archivos en su carpeta, así que si no tienes permisos de escritura en la carpeta en la que está, a lo mejor no lo puedes ejecutar como usuario normal
<cousteau> mejor ponlo en tu home
<chr5> www.arduino.cc
<cousteau> o en una carpeta en /opt, pero con permisos para tu usuario
<chr5> vale, pero si quisiera copiarlos a /usr/share, debería hacer un mv -r manteniendo los permisos de usuario
<chasis> como puedo abrir un .py en la consola de python?
<chr5> alguien recuerda el comando?
<chr5> mv -p ?
<chr5> lo vi el otro día, pero no lo recuerdo
<cousteau> chasis, creo que era load... no me acuerdo
<cousteau> chr5, para copiar? cp -a
<chasis> y cómo voy al directorio?
<cousteau> chasis, y no es más fácil hacer   python archivo.py   ?
<mimecar> chasis: hacer eso desde consola no es nada práctico
<chr5> la /opt dentro de mi /home/opt ?
<chr5> o en el raiz ?
<chasis> cómo?
<chasis> solo quiero abrirlo y editarlo xd, me da igual la manera jeje
<cousteau> o, si el archivo es un módulo, una vez hayas entrado en el directorio, puedes importarlo con import
<mimecar> chasis: si vas a editarlo tienes que usar un editor de texto
<cousteau> chasis, ah, editarlo... pues sí, mejor un editor de texto
<chasis> lo he abierto con un editor de texto pero... no lo tiene todo creo
<erUSUL> chr5: mira si n te quieres liar dejalo en tu home.
<cousteau> pero para qué quieres editar un ejecutable de python desde la consola de python?
<chasis> es posible que abriendolo con python salgan mas cosas que en un editor de texto?
<cousteau> chasis, no
<mimecar> chasis: no
<cousteau> qué tipo de cosas?
<chr5> cousteau , copiar manteniendo los permisos cp -a ?
<cousteau> (bueno, dependerá del editor de texto)
<chasis> pues, hay alguna gui para abrir archivos python o algo?
<mimecar> chasis: usa gedit
<cousteau> chr5, sí, con -a se mantiene todo: permisos, fechas... y se copian directorios enteros
<chasis> vale
<chr5> muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda chicos ! Open People in open software !
<cousteau> chr5, ponlo directamente en tu $HOME (es decir, /home/tu_usuario/arduino)
<chr5> jeje, gracias cousteau
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<chr5> y también a ti mimecar !
<NipSarm> en  un router cisco dpc2425
<NipSarm> como puedo ponerle contraseña WPA?
<mimecar> NipSarm: entra en el router y ponsela
<mimecar> en el manual del router te dirá como hacerlo
<NipSarm> si estoy en la pagina y todo
<NipSarm> pero cuando selecciono WPA2
<NipSarm> aparece TKIP , y no me deja escribir una contraseña
<NipSarm> es asi?  =s
<mimecar> debería, mejor que preguntes en el canal de offtopic
<NipSarm> =/  ire a google un rato, si no encuentro nada
<NipSarm> volveré  :P
<chr5> oye cousteau, y si quisiera que estuviese disponible para más usuarios, donde establece la política de debian que debería copiarlo?
<mimecar> politica de debian?
<cousteau> chr5, yo lo pondría o bien en /opt o bien en /usr/local/share o /usr/local/lib
<erUSUL> chr5: como te dije imnsho --> /opt/
<cousteau> mejor /opt
<chr5> cual es la diferencia entre copiarlo a /usr/local/share o /opt
<erUSUL> !fhs
<kubot> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<chr5> me refiero, si existe algún tema de permisos o algo extraño que uno deba tener en cuenta
<chr5> gracias hubot
<chr5> gracias kubot
<Tarrasquero> chr5: kubot es un bot del irc
<erUSUL> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<NipSarm> bien, ya esta lo del router..
<chr5> jeje, que torpe soy
<NipSarm> ahora, en wintendo he usado pinnacle
<NipSarm> algun programa similar en gnu ?
<Churra> no, la verdad es que parece que está vivo el joio
<Churra> NipSarm: cinelerra quizas no?
<cousteau> qué hace pinnacle?
<Churra> NipSarm: es para edicion de video no?
<NipSarm> es un editor de video muy potente
<NipSarm> si, editar videos =D en GNU
<cousteau> muy potente? cinelerra
<cousteau> algo más cómodo, creo que OpenShot está bastante bien
<dannyLopez> buenas en el emesene tengo que instalar algún complemento para iniciar sesión en gmail?
<NipSarm> es que quiero un toque cuasi profesional :D
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que relación tiene gmail con msn?
<dannyLopez> pero es emesene no msn
<mimecar> emsene es un cliente de msn
<NipSarm> xD plop!!
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: emesene es solo para MSN ( ves la conexion entre el nombre y las siglas ;) )
<NipSarm> pidgin creo ke le entra a gmail.
<mimecar> pidgin puede usar gtalk
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: para multiprotocolo usa pidgin o empathy ( el que viene por defecto )
<Churra> dannyLopez: usas irssi?
<dannyLopez> a ya y como puedo tener un cliente de mensajería iinstantánea para gmail con camara
<mimecar> usa pidgin con jabber
<Churra> eso
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: empathy
<erUSUL> ?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no podrás usarlo con cuentas de msn, lo sabes?
<NipSarm> =O yo no lo sabia =/ tampoco entendí xD
 * dannyLopez tampoco entendió...
<mimecar> si quieres usar gmail, solo puedes usar cuentas que usen jabber
<mimecar> y no tendrás conexión con la red del msn
<Churra> mimecar: yo lo uso en irssi y conecta la de msn :S
<Churra> es mas facebook en irssi usa el protocolo jjaber
<Churra> perdon jabber
 * george2002 sabe y dice, msn se puede conectar via puente desde cualquier programa de irc, atraves de irc.net
<dannyLopez> esto es ot pero con mis nintendos puedo tener ese tipo de chats y con cámara entre gmail y msn
<mimecar> puedes tener la cuenta del msn registrada en gmail
<cousteau> hay programas con los que te puedes conectar a MSN _y_ Jabber... pero no de MSN a Jabber
<Churra> será eso entonces
<Churra> cousteau: es logico
<cousteau> al menos que yo sepa
<cousteau> había un programa para conectarse a MSN y crear un servidor IRC, de forma que te podías conectar a MSN p.ej. desde el XChat
<mimecar> sin dejar información de tu cuenta en servidores externos no puedes hacerlo
<erUSUL> cousteau: biltbee o algo asi
<cousteau> erUSUL, puede, me suena
<erUSUL> cousteau: usaba las libs de pidgin
<Churra> si ese tengo yo
<Churra> pero facebook tbm en irssi
<erUSUL> cousteau: bitlbee
 * erUSUL dislexico
<cousteau> http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png -> lol
<mimecar> Churra: tendrás algún componente para usar otros protocolos en irrsi
 * cousteau no le importa si google ha acertado... si puso "biltbee", google tendría que mostrar resultados para "bitlbee", y en todo caso avisar
<cousteau> *para "biltbee"
<erUSUL> cousteau: apt-cache search no es tan avanzado ;P
<Churra> si
<Imanol_> Hola
<Churra> holas
<Ramir00> [siocsiwmode] 1: operacion no permitida al usar swscanner y al intentar escanear salta este erro
<Ramir00> el interfaz no soporta escaneos
<Churra> Ramir00: por que no usas xsane?
<Ramir00> por que ya instale este
<Churra> s para un scaner verdad?
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> simple wireless scanner
<Churra> ok entiendo
<Churra> Ramir00: con root trabaja?
<Churra> no, que sea recomendable
<Churra> pero quiero observar algo
<Ramir00> no, quiere cargar y desaparece
<Ramir00> selecciono scanner como root y nada quiere cargar algo y despues nada
<Churra> aha
<Churra> pues es raro
<Churra> parece problema de permisos, pero con lo que dijiste ahora me decoloco
<Churra> descoloco*
<Ramir00> y lo desintaslo y listo
<Ramir00> cual me dijise que pruebe
<Ramir00> xsane listo
<Churra> Ramir00: pero no se si soporta scanner en linea local
<Churra> prueba a ver
<Ramir00> as
<Churra> podria ser que no estas en el grupo scanner pero me es raro eso
<Ramir00> tengo para elegir eto wlan0 lo
<Churra> eth0, wlan0 y lo
<Churra> deve ser lo
<Ramir00> no creo, cuando hago iwconfig esa aparece como no wireless y eth0
<Churra> esa es la local tu mismo
<Ramir00> ademas probe con las tres y da el mismo error
<Ramir00> ah
<Churra> haz un groups y mete aqui la linea que arroja
<Ramir00> como hago eso
<Churra> solo groups ← en terminal
<Churra> te dará una line con los grupos que estas permitido a usar
<Churra> linea*
<Ramir00> lalala adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Churra> gksudo gedit /etc/groups ← y añade tu nombre de usuario en el de scanner creo que es saned
<Churra> perdon sin la s ←
<Churra> group
<Ramir00> saned?
<Churra> si creo que si
<Ramir00> pero eso donde lo agrego?
<Ramir00> mi nombre de usuario no es lalala
<harvix> xsane
<Churra> saned:x:115:    ← esta es la linea
<Churra> parecida
<harvix> Churra  xsane
<Churra> ya me imagine
<Churra> estamos editando grupos harvix
<harvix> ahh entiendo
<harvix> sorry
<Churra> nada
<Ramir00>  **gksudo gedit /etc/group xsane** asi quedaria??
<Churra> seria algo asi saned:x:115:usuario
<Churra> no
<Churra> gksudo gedit /etc/group ← esto abre el archivo para editarlo
<Churra> despues busca la linea (en el archivo) → saned:x:115:
<Ramir00> no abrio nada
<Churra> por lo menos parecida
<Churra> ya yo uso debian es diferente
<Churra> pera
<Ramir00> queda group no?
<Churra> olvidate de eso
<Ramir00> ok
<Churra> sudo addgroup usuario saned
<Churra> usuario cambialo por el tuyo
<Churra> despues intenta abrir el xsane directamente con tu usuario
<Ramir00> como hago
<Churra> atl+f2 y xsane
<Churra> sudo addgroup usuario saned ← esto en la terminal
<Ramir00> el comando xsane fallo al ejecutarse
<Churra> hmmm
<bffs> alguien usando globalmenu y monodevelop ?
<precubcr> hola
<Churra> Ramir00: la verdad no entiendo nada
<precubcr> un poco de ayuda por facvor, como instalo drivers de grafica de nvidia '
<precubcr> no los del actualizador de paketes el de la pagina de nvidia
<Churra> 1º sudo addgroup Ramir00 saned
<Churra> en la terminal
<Ramir00> eso esta hechho
<Ramir00> hasta bien
<Ramir00> adding user lalala to group saned
<Churra> ok abre xsane
<Ramir00> hago alt+f2 y aparece una ventana
<Ramir00> ahi escribo xsane y ejecuo?
<Churra> si en ella xsane
<Churra> si intro
<Ramir00> ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo,....xsane no existe el fichero o directorio
<Churra> lo tienes instalado verdad?
<Ramir00> nose
<Churra> sudo apt-get install xsane && xsane &
<Ramir00> o0k, eso si lo se
<Ramir00> no hay dispositivos disponibles
<Ramir00> despues de ejecutar xsane en la ventana
<Churra> ya te dije que quizas no soportaria el scanner en linea
<Churra> desinstala y vuelve a instalar el de antes
<Ramir00> que desintale el swscanner?
<mimecar> el escaner debería estar en el mismo equipo
<Churra> no usa ese mismo
<Churra> en fin
<Ramir00> yo desintaslo el programa y me olvido
<Churra> Ramir00: usa swscanner
<Churra> y prueba, pero si el scanner no esta configurado adecuadamente no funcionara
<Ramir00> lo abri scanee y da el mismo error
<Churra> ya te digo
<Churra> si lo puedes conectar directamente mucho mejor
<Ramir00> a que te referis conectar directamente?
<Churra> por usb por ejemplo
<Churra> o cable de red adaptado
<Ramir00> esto no sirve para, detectar redes???
<Ramir00> quiero ver una rede que esta a 40 metros
<Ramir00> y la veo, y cuando la escaneo , da error
<Churra> quizas esté demasido lejos
<Churra> tengo que salir
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres detectar redes?
<Ramir00> la veo a la red
<Churra> hmmm Ramir00 !
<Ramir00> me da la señal y toda la bola
<mimecar> la red es tuya?
<Churra> no estaras haciendo lo que estoy pensando!
<Ramir00> si
<xangua> compra una antena
<Churra> me cago en los perros...
<Ramir00> el router esta a menos de 20 metros
<Churra> X¨D
<Ramir00> y esta en mi casa
<Ramir00> la señal es mia
<mimecar> y donde está el escaner?
<siddartha_> holas
<siddartha_> alguien me puede echar un cable con el cliente este de xchat??
<Ramir00> donde estoy yo
<Ramir00> pero yo usa una antena wifi usb para tomar la señal
<mimecar> el escaner no está en otro equipo de la red?
<mimecar> !ask siddartha_
<kubot> siddartha_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<siddartha_> ok :)
<mimecar> Ramir00: donde estas tu es que el escaner está conectado al equipo?
<Ramir00> el scanner es un programa
<mimecar> ...
<Ramir00> esta instalado en todo caso
<siddartha_> mi pregunta: es posible conectar a servidores alternativos por direccion (q no estan en la lista del menu)? estoy usando el xchat-gnome 0.26.1
<Ramir00> estamos hablando de lo mismo?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_b1bzs283k70/S-KHji2f-2I/AAAAAAAAAFk/aelJIzU3jVY/s1600/escaner.jpg
<mimecar> eso es un escaner
<Ramir00> nosotros hablamos del swscanner
<mimecar> siddartha_: donde escribes => /server servidor
<siddartha_> mimecar: thx
<mimecar> para detectar redes puedes usar el gestor de redes de gnome
<siddartha_> y se puede hacer q me aparezca en el panel de la izquierda pa otras veces y no tener q recordar la direccion?
<Ramir00> aircrack?
<mimecar> tendrás algún botón para añadir
<mimecar> Ramir00: el gestor de redes de gnome
<mimecar> se usa para conectarte a una red wifi, NO para sacar contraseñas
<Ramir00> donde esta?
<mimecar> al lado del reloj
<Ramir00> si, que pasa ahi?
<xangua> ...
<alfredo> stroncino
<mimecar> lo puedes usar para detectar las redes wifi
<Ramir00> asi detecta dos, y una es la mia
<Ramir00> por eso estoy conectado
<mimecar> detectará las que tengas al alcance
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres usar swscanner?
<Ramir00> pero el otro trae otras cosas
<Ramir00> por curiosidad
<Ramir00> bueno, me voy
<danny_> Hola, he usado gconf-cleaner y me ha desconfigurado medio sistema operativo
<danny_> Pero hice un backup, pero desde consola soy incapaz de restaurarlo
<danny_> alguien sabe como restaurar mi backup de gconf?
<Churra> danny_: man gconf-cleaner
<danny_> gconftool-2 –load 201101162119122.reg
<danny_> este es el comando que en teoria deberia funcionar
<danny_> y ni así
<danny_> ni así:
<danny_> gconftool-2 –-load 201101162119122.reg
<Churra> danny_: gconf lo ejecutaste como root verdad?
<danny_> no
<Churra> que no? hmmm
<Churra> osea
<Churra> ejecutas un limpidor de archivos y lo haces como usuarion normal?
<danny_> sí
<danny_> se supone que es para eliminar gconfs innecesarios
<Churra> la verdad me parece muy raro que no te alla denegado acceso
<Churra> a solo limpia tu carpeta entonces
<danny_> no, no solo no me ha dejado hacerlo
<danny_> si no que al reiniciar
<danny_> tengo la barra de docky desconfigurada
<danny_> compiz tambien
<Churra> danny_: no me extraña
<danny_> y no se que más tendré...
<Churra> limpiaste los archivos encargados de eso
<Churra> la verdad yo no uso gconf-cleaner
<Churra> por eso mismo
<danny_> Sabes porque no me funciona el comando restaurador?
<Churra> lo probaste con sudo?
<danny_> sí
<danny_> sigue igual
<Churra> pero ese comando solo carga el contenido no?
<Churra> para restaurarlo supongo que será otro distinto
<danny_> :/
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Ayudadme, por favor. He desinstalado sin querer x-org y x-server y no sé entrar en modo terminal para reinstalar los paquetes, gracias.
<Churra> alberto inicia el sistema
<alberto> Churra Ok
<Churra> y haz ctrl+alt-f1 te logeas e instalas
<alberto> Es que no me llega a la pantalla de bienvenida
<alberto> ¿Cuándo tengo que pulsar esa combinación?
<Churra> no importa las tty estan hay para algo
<Churra> cuando quede sin hacer nada
<danny_> Churra, haciendo un backup con este comando, me genera un archivo de 0 bytes.... En cambio, con el backup creado por el cleaner hay información dentro....
<danny_> gconftool-2 —dump / > ~/gconf_backup.xml
<alberto> Churra No me aparece el terminal :(
<Churra> alberto: arriba a la izquierda te aparece tty1?
<alberto> Me aparece el logo de ubuntu con rayas, y se cuelga ahí.
<alberto> Luego se pone la pantalla en negro y da igual lo que pulse, que se queda colgado.
<Churra> alberto: intenta antes que se quede colgado a ver
<alberto> ok
<alberto> Churra, nada, es que no me sale ni el grub
<alberto> :(
<Churra> danny_: el programa tiene interfaz grafica?
<Churra> coño, que hiciste?
<danny_> sí
<danny_> osea
<danny_> el cleaner
<danny_> el otro es consola
<Churra> danny_: y desde hay para restaurar funciona?
<danny_> No tiene opción de restauración
<alberto> A esto me ha llevado la desesperación de intentar hacer funcionar una ATI mobility radeon 9700, que no está soportada en Maverick.
<alberto> ¿Y si intento reparar con el dvd de instalación?
<Churra> busca un tuto
<Churra> alberto: creo que en el livecd tienes que montar / y cargar el cd en origenes de softwer
<Churra> pero ya te digo busca un tutorial
<alberto> Ok
<alberto> De todas maneras, se puede instalar un paquete en una instalación ya hecha?
<Churra> es muy extenso para hacerlo desde aqui
<Churra> alberto: creo que si
<Churra> no lo hice nunca pero...
<Churra> alberto: por cierto probaste con modconf? digo cargar el modulo de la targeta
<alberto> Churra No, no probé con eso.
<Churra> pues prueba con eso
<alberto> Churra Seguí un tutorial para crear los paquetes personalizados y los instalé, pero no me detectaba la tarjeta.
<Churra> iwconfig?
<Churra> eso no te arrojaba nada?
<Churra> perdon
<Churra> ablamos de una grafica coño
<Churra> estoy peor que el tiempo
<alberto> Somos humanos, no te preocupes.
<Churra> X¨D
<Churra> pero = te sirbe modconf
<alberto> ¿cómo lo puedo hacer?
<Churra> sudo apt-get install modconf && sudo modconf ← despues de esto reinicia abiendo cargado el modulo adecuado
<Churra> es intuitivo
<alberto> Churra Gracias. ¿Eso lo hago desde el live-cd?
<Churra> no, una vez restaurada la x
<Churra> al menos que puedas acceder por tty
<alberto> ¿Hay alguna manera de instalar el paquete de xorg desde el live-cd?
<Churra> alberto: el tuto
<alberto> ok
<alberto> Muchas gracias.
<Churra> ok
<alberto> Cómo compruebo los módulos cargados?
<fosco_> lsmod
<Churra> lsmod
<alberto> gracias otra vez
<Churra> ains
<Churra> alberto: de todas formas el modconf te lo dice leelo bien
<alberto> Joer, desde el live-cd me detecta ati_agp, ttm, drm_kms_helper y drm, que es de radeon,
<Churra> instala y desinstala
<Churra> alberto: la colocaste despues de instalar el sistema?
<alberto> no
<Churra> an
<mimecar> alberto: ¿has puesto las actualizaciones del sistema después de instalar?
<julian> buenas tardes, necesito una ayudita
<julian> estoy intentando quemar un dvd que esta protegido
<julian> el problema es que cuando lo meto al pc aparece como si estuviera en blanco
<julian> el dvd
<alberto> mimecar En realidad las he puesto durante la instalación
<mimecar> ¿tiene sistema anticopia julian?
<mimecar> ok alberto
<julian> ni el dvdRip ni el K9copy encuentra la tabla de contenidos
<julian> mimecar: no se a que te refieres con sistema anticopia
<mimecar> si está protegido tiene que tener sistema anticopia
<Churra> julian: con dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/archivo.iso ← prueba con esto
<julian> si lo tiene
<Churra> y despues lo quemas por ejemplo con k3b
<mimecar> puedes probar lo que dice Churra, pero no es seguro que funcione
<Churra> con el "no" contamos ya :)
<julian> dd: abriendo «/dev/sr0»: No se ha encontrado el medio
<julian> no sirvio
<Churra> vamos a ver
<mimecar> tienes que poner el dispositivo que tenga tu sistema
<Churra> a eso iva mimecar
<mimecar> :P
<mimecar> modo turbo desactivado
<Churra> julian: tienes varios quemadores?
<julian> no solo 1
<julian> /dev/sr0
<mimecar> luego podrás ver si aparece sin tener que quemar un DVD
<Churra> en /media existe la carpeta cdrom0?
<Churra> julian: ?
<julian> julian@julian-Pc:/media$
<julian> si le doy ls
<julian> me dice reservado para el sistema
<Churra> ls /media
<julian> ls /media
<julian> hay me equivique perdon
<julian> no medeja entrar dice reservado para el sustema nisiquiera con sudo
<Churra> hay está el error
<Churra> julian: algo que tengas que decir que te parezca raro? poco espacio en disco o algo asi?
<julian> no para nada hasta ahora e trabajado sin problema
<Churra> la capacidad del disco bien entonces
<julian> si tengo 1 tera
<Churra> valla!
<mimecar> tienes 1 tera en la partición que estas ahora?
<Churra> eso te digo
<julian> nop esta particion es de 400
<julian> gigas
<Churra> hay sistemas de archivos que no soportan la particion tan grande
<mimecar> ls /media no te puede decir que está reservado para el sistema
<julian> pero no esta ni cerca de estar llena
<Churra> es sumamente raro
<mimecar> no lo estarás dejando en una partición fat32 verdad?
<Churra> julian: montaste la swap hay (que no creo)
<Churra> haz un paste del archivo...
<julian> no la suap no la deje hay
<julian> swap
<Churra> /etc/fstab
<julian> como hago un paste?
<Churra> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<julian> bash: /etc/fstab: Permiso denegado
<mimecar> julian eso no hace nada
<Churra> gedit /etc/fstab
<mimecar> julian el dvd de que es?
<julian> http://pastebin.com/1mqcDMYb
<julian> es un dvd de una pelicula cristiana para mi tia
<mimecar> en ese paste no sale nada del dvd
<Churra> julian: el dvd introducido verdad?
<julian> si
<Churra> eso iva a decir
<mimecar> ahora puedes acceder a los archivos del dvd?
<julian> no no ve el dvd es comi si estuviera en blanco
<julian> pero si lo pongo en el reproductor de mi tv si sale la pelicula
<mimecar> julian el dvd es +r o -r
<mimecar> si el ordenador no lo reconoce no lo podrás copiar nunca
<julian> dvd-r 8x
<alberto> Churra ¿Cómo inserto un módulo, con insmod?
<mimecar> tu lectora es +r o -r
<julian> no lo se es marca lg
<julian> dice super multi
<mimecar> si al meter el dvd en el sistema te aparece vacio, no está leyendo el dvd
<Churra> alberto: ese no lo use era modconf
<Churra> no lo usé*
<julian> pero si le meto otro dvd si me lo reconoce
<alberto> churra eso
<Churra> alberto: ya la restauraste?
<mimecar> otro dvd -r ?
<julian> si para probar acabo de meterle un juego y de una me lo reconocio
<julian> y tambien es dvd-r
<mimecar> entonces al meter el dvd de la pelicula e intentar acceder no sale nada?
<mimecar> ningún archivo en la carpeta que se monta?
<julian> asi es no sale nada
<alberto> churra sí, me ha costado :)
<julian> como si fera un disco virgen
<mimecar> el dvd tiene por la cara da datos alguna línea discontua o marca ?
<dannyLopez> oye alguien sabe por que el puntero es el que escoji pero en las ventanas del chrome que tienen java no es el mismo?
<mimecar> puede ser que esté protegido para que un ordenador no lo pueda leer
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ???
<Churra> alberto: mira bien cual instalas no tengas prisa
<julian> no el disco esta sin rayones ni nada lo unico raro que le veo son 4 puntos cerca al centro
<alberto> churra es que me pide un archivo de texto
<mimecar> tienes en esa máquina windows?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: tengo un puntero que yo escoji, pero al pasarlo por una ventana de chrome con java o por virtualbox se cambia al puntero original
<mimecar> eso es normal
<Churra> alberto: que raro
<Churra> estas en la tty?
<alberto> Churra ah, no perdón
<alberto> Churra eso era el insmod
<Churra> aha
<precubcr> hola
<Churra> sudo modconf
<alberto> Churra Con modconf, ¿Cuál tengo que elegir?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: es normal que pase eso?, no hay forma de hacer el puntero que tengo predeterminado?
<precubcr> alguna manera de iniciar kubuntu con bloq num encendido ?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no
<mimecar> en virtualbox el puntero es el del sistema virtualizado
<Churra> alberto: asegurate bien que instalas el apropiado
<mimecar> y en java el que tenga definido java
<alberto> Churra ¿Cómo sé cuál es el apropiado?
<Churra> al hacer lspci | grep VGA tira algo?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: pero cuando le doy control supuestamente tiene que pasar a el puntero que tengo en mi sistema.
<fosco_> precubcr: preguntas específicas de KDE te las responderán mejor en #kubuntu o #kubuntu-es
<mimecar> porque sales de la máquina virtual
<dannyLopez> y no quedarse en el puntero de la maquina virtual
<julian> se olvidaron de mi? que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> julian no respondes a las preguntas
<mimecar> tienes windows en esa máquina?
<alberto> Churra Sí, ATI TECHNOLOGIES INC RV350 MOBILITY RADEON 9600 M10
<julian> perdon no havia visto
<Churra> julian: el archivo fstab deve tener la linea correspondiente al cdrom
<julian> si si tengo windows
<dannyLopez> no bsd
<mimecar> puedes leer el dvd en windows?
<Churra> alberto: anota eso he instala el adecuado
<alberto> Churra Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
<alberto> Churra Muchísimas gracias.
<Churra> alberto:
<julian> mimecar:_ dame un seg que estoy abriendo la maquina virtual
<mimecar> julian no
<mimecar> windows real
<Churra> lo cierto es que no se si tendras que instalar mas de uno
<alberto> Churra Voy a probarlo, para lo cual tengo que desconectarme de internet y conectarlo en un portátil, que es donde tengo el problema.
<alberto> A ver si vuelvo y te cuento.
<julian> si tambien lo tengo, pero la verdad no e provado
<alberto> Hasta ahora.
<Churra> ok
<mimecar> pruebalo en un windows real (en tu mismo equipo)
<Churra> salgo
<julian> voy a apagar la pc y prenderla en win a ver si lo puedo lee y meconctare al canal desde alli
<Alberto> Churra Hola
<Alberto> Churra Ya estoy en el portátil.
<Alberto> Churra He instalado uno de los tres módulos que me daba a elegir.
<Alberto> Churra ¿Cómo puedo probar ahora que está instalado?
<mimecar> me parece que ha dicho antes que salía
<Alberto> mimecar Ah, ok. ¿Sabes tú cómo puedo comprobar si el módulo ha sido cargado?
<mimecar> sudo lsmod
<mimecar> si te sale está cargado
<Alberto> mimecar Muchas gracias.
<Alberto> mimecar De todas maneras, lspci | grep VGA no me ha correspondido con ninguna de las tres opciones que me daba modconf
<Alberto> mimecar Pero bueno.
<mimecar> lscpi no muestra módulos
<Alberto> mimecar Sí, eso lo sé, muestra los dispositivos pci, pero debería coincidir con el nombre del módulo de modconf?
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<Alberto> mimecar Aunque imagino que un mismo módulo vale para varias tarjetas, no?
<mimecar> si
<Alberto> mimecar Entiendo.
<Alberto> mimecar Muchas gracias a ti también por tu ayuda y tu paciencia.
<Alberto> mimecar :)
<Alberto> mimecar
<Alberto> Voy a probar.
<mimecar> no hace falta que pongas el nick en cada frase
<curiousx> que hay banda
<Alberto> ok, perdón.
<curiousx> saben si anda por ahi ubuntu 11.04 beta ?
<mimecar> aún estaban con versiones alfa
<curiousx> mimecar: si, pero anda por ahi algun link para descargarlo ?
<curiousx> no es para mi =P
<fosco_> ch
<fosco_> curiousx: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<mimecar> la versión alfa puede tener fallos importantes y cuelgues, lo sabes?
<curiousx> ya le adverti sobre lo de que es alfa pero el user = lo quiere probar xD gracias bro fosco_ =)
<mimecar> se va a quedar sin ordenador
<fosco_> curiousx: recomiendale q la pruebe en maquina virtual, asi no estropeará nada
<curiousx> ok fosco_ se lo adverite =)
<curiousx> gracias
<julian> Hola volvi esta ves desde win7, y estoy muy extrañando por que win si me deja ver el dvd, 2 carpetas audio y video, el nero ya esta quemando, alguin tienen alguna idea de porque paso eso en mi  ubuntu
<julian> ?
<mimecar> algo tiene que ubuntu no lo lee
<julian> gracias por la ayuda
<jimlestat> ayuda tengo un cd live pero no puedo iniciarlo en win2 7
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<jimlestat> como hago
<jimlestat> kiero iniciar con linux
<jimlestat> reinicio y siempre abre win2
<mimecar> solo puedes instalarlo con wubi, pero te deja el sistema en la partición de windows
<jimlestat> gracias
<jimlestat> vere k hago
<mimecar> eso no te permite acceder a un sistema instalado en otras particiones
<fzeta> see you later!!
<curiousx> buenos... gracias y disculpen la aucencia =P es que estoy en otras maniobras =P pero ya volvere para aportar mi granito de arena salu2... gracias fosco_ =)
<Churra> 7quit
<jimlestat> tengo unos virus en win2
<jimlestat> y kiero borrarlos por medio del live cd
<jimlestat> instale el nod32 pero no logro llegar a los archivos de win2
<jimlestat> ayuda por favor
<jimlestat> porfa
<fosco_> jimlestat: tienes las particiones disponibles en el menu lugares
<m4v> !windows jimlestat
<kubot> jimlestat: Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<EGCdigital> xD
<piripi> jajaj
<jimlestat> fosco
<jimlestat> pedo ?
<jimlestat> jijiji
<fosco_> pedo?
<gonzo> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-09
<wolfiee> hola
<wolfiee> alguien ha intentado instalar un lector dnie y ha obtenido este error? [opensc-tool] reader-pcsc.c:1001:pcsc_detect_readers: returning with: No readers found
<Emerling> tengo un problemas con gnome-tweak-tools d emi gnome-shell alguien podria ayudarme?'
<braiam> podrias decir cual es el problema?
<Emerling> braiam, saludos, gracias,, he tenido rollos con ubuntu 11.10 y gnome-shell desd ehace dias, me aparece como si fuese una mezcla de gnome classic, y gnome shell, pero perdi el dash etc etc,
<Emerling> sle el menu aplicaciones y lugares tal gnome classic
<braiam> mm... no entiendo, usas unity o gnome3?
<Emerling> al reinstalar y re instaalr gnome-shell me di cuenta que usando gnome-tweak-tools (herramienta para cambiar y aplicar extensione sthemes etc,)
<Emerling> no tengo nada del lado derecholen la opcion "Extensiones de gnome shell, "  uso gnome -shell  y no unity
<Emerling> te envio un linkde un screenshot semejante al mio
<Emerling> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/288/a/4/uoogf_by_comsl-d4cvqhm.jpg
<Emerling> y la idea es tener el gnome-shell como antes
<Emerling> al ir al gnome-tweak-tools deberia verse de esta manera siguiente
<debsan> Emerling, entraste a gnome-fallback ?
<Emerling> si esta asi,
<Emerling> y no regresa a gnome normal
<Emerling> gnome-*shell me refiero
<debsan> pero eso lo tenés que setear durante el login
<debsan> no habrás desinstalado gnome-shell ?
<Emerling> durante el lgin me aparece GNOME... GNOME (CLASSIC)  UBUNTU UBUNTU 2D Y ALGODE DEFINIDO PRO USUARIO
<Emerling> perdon la mayusculas
<debsan> deberías poner gnome
<Emerling> ya he instalado mas de 10 veces el gnome shell d evarias formas, terminal centrode soft etc etc
<debsan> y que ocurre si en una consola ejecutas gnome-shell ?
<Emerling> fijate segun creo es que no em actibva el theme para gnome-shell y por consiguiente no me arga, (creo)
<Emerling> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-x-dVxCc_yDg/TtLmSTGMolI/AAAAAAAAD2k/iimfpSEOTrA/s1600/Gnome+Tweak+Tool.png
<kurama10> ya checaste los permisos en los archivos de conf de tu home
<Emerling> buenom a eso iba e n este momento
<Emerling> hasta ahor aparace todo normal
<Emerling> al ejecutar gnome-shgell desde el temrinal
<Emerling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797830/
<Emerling> segun gnome-tweak-tools deberia verse algo asi
<Emerling> http://www.facilware.com/como-instalar-temas-en-gnome-3.html
<Emerling> peor no me muestra themes y en la opcionde extensiones no aparece nada ni un solo boton siquiera
<kurama10> ok ok
<kurama10> lo que tienes que hacer es ir a la primera opcion del tweak y activar loas opciones
<kurama10> esa no viene en el manual
<kurama10> crepoo que dice opciones de usuario
<Emerling> me sale es escritorio
<Emerling> y trata sobr elos iconos del escritorio como network etc etc botones
<kurama10> ok instalaste todo lo de la pagina verdad
<kurama10> tambien lo que puede pasar es que el hardware
<Emerling> instale todo normalmente, nose que le ocurrio un dia encendi y estaba asi, pero llevaba 3 meses con gnome-shell funcionando normal
<kurama10> a ver ve a la parte de Extensiones de GNOME-SHEEL
<Emerling> no he echo cmabiosde hardware ni nada, solo aparecio asi
<kurama10> y activa la que dice extension USER theme
<Emerling> an la aprte de Extensiones de Gnome shell el aldoderecho aparece sin nada
<Emerling> totalment eplanoy gris
<Emerling> es precisament elo que digo, no me aparece nada,
<Emerling> debajode la caja d ebuscar no hay nada en lo absoluto
<Emerling> no se si tratode hacer uhn sudo apot-get purge gnome-fallback
<Emerling> entocne s me quede sin uno ni el otro
<Emerling> :-(
<AndIrc_12> hola
<wildon> como comparto archivos entre ubuntu
<luckatoni> Buenas
<luckatoni> Como puedo saber la contraseña que tiene mi servidor mysql?
<wolfiee> hola
<txomon|nqas> hola
<wolfiee> alguien ha instalado un lector dnie y ha obtenido este error? [opensc-tool] reader-pcsc.c:1001:pcsc_detect_readers: returning with: No readers found
<txomon|nqas> no he probado todavía
<txomon|nqas> pero eso es que no te lo reconoce
<wolfiee> si lo he visto xDD
<txomon|nqas> como que lo has visto?
<wolfiee> pone No readers found
<txomon|nqas> si, la cosa es, te lo reconoce Ubuntu?
<wolfiee> no se ha encontrado lectores, sino lo encuentra y esta conectado es que no lo reconoce
<wolfiee> xD
<txomon|nqas> es a eso a lo que me refería
<txomon|nqas> ª
<wolfiee> hay otro comando que si detecta el lector
<txomon|nqas> no me has respondido...
<txomon|nqas> te lo reconoce ubuntu?
<txomon|nqas> lspci
<txomon|nqas> a ver si sale así
<wolfiee> lspci es para placas
<wolfiee> es usb
<wolfiee> lsusb
<wolfiee> en todo caso
<txomon|nqas> si, el que sea, tampoco has especificado que tipo de conector utilizaba
<wolfiee> tendrias que haber preguntado primero antes de dar comandos al alza
<wolfiee> :D
<txomon|nqas> jaja xD
<wolfiee> y obviamente si hay un comando que reconoce el lector es porque lo reconoce, no hay ningun comando que este por encima del sistema
<wolfiee> ;-/
<txomon|nqas> si aparece, entonces ya es cosa de la librería
<wolfiee> con lo cual t respondido con lo anterior con más precisión
<txomon|nqas> el comando puede ser lsusb
<txomon|nqas> hay muchos comandos, sin especificar... xD
<wolfiee> ...
<wolfiee> solo buscaba alguien que haya instalado algún lector dnie que se haya enfrentado a estos errores
<wolfiee> parece que poca gente lo tiene
<txomon|nqas> eres español?
<wolfiee> si
<txomon|nqas> entonces metete a dnie
<txomon|nqas> dnielectronico.com
<wolfiee> existe ese canal?
<txomon|nqas> creo que es
<wolfiee> ah
<txomon|nqas> ah no
<txomon|nqas> es la web
<wolfiee> si, pero ahi no es de mucha ayuda
<txomon|nqas> ahí te viene como instalarlo
<wolfiee> el procedimiento estandar ya lo he hecho
<wolfiee> pero el comando ese que puse no reconoce el lector
<txomon|nqas> .es era
<wolfiee> mientras que otro si
<wolfiee> voy a comer, vuelvo en un rato
<wolfiee> nos vemos
<txomon|nqas> oki agur!
<equisdeanteLiveC> Buenas. Tenía 1 Ubuntu y 1 Debian. Quité Debian e instalé Windows, con lo que me queda Ubuntu+Swap,Windows,Swap que no sé reconocer. Es decir, http://pastebin.com/CMzcDVN4   y no sé qué swap es inútil y puedo borrar de los 2 que tengo (uno de Ubuntu, y uno de un Debian borrado). ¿Cuál puedo borrar /dev/sda...? Ayuda por favor :B
<luckatoni> Buenas
<khalid_> hola a todos . quiero ha ser un canal de radio des de linux ubuntu algien mi puede ayudar o darme informacion grcias
<fosco__> ha ser?
<fosco__> wow
<andres__> hola
<luckatoni> khalid_, buscas un programa para escuchar la radio?
<khalid_> como si llama
<khalid_> y para imeter la radio
<khalid_> des de mi pc
<nicolas_> ...
<novato> hola a todos
<novato> alguien sabe como configurar de manera segura ubuntu para navegar en internet y firefox sin que google u otros roben y ontengan nuestra informacion
<novato> estamos seguros???
<wolfiee> novato: no uses los servicios de quien no t fies y ya sta
<wolfiee> no t fias d google, no uses google
<wolfiee> =)
<novato> pero dicen que es inevitable no?
<novato> aun asi
<wolfiee> inevitable el q?
<novato> es q1ue lo que quiero hacer es una configuracion como un proxy o algo asi para que ya no nos rastreen
<novato> es que miren estoy leyendo varios libros
<novato> sobre google y pues hay dicen todas las cosas que usan para sacar info de esto
<novato> y vaya que es sensible la informacion
<novato> y por eso quiero ver si ubuntu se puede configurar para que no se registren las cosas sencibles como esas
<wolfiee> novato: yo t recomiendo q no t emparanoies con esas tonterias
<luckatoni> Si tienes miedo a google por temor a tus datos, pues no me imagino lo que te pasará  con el resto,xd
<wolfiee> tampoco creo q tngas nada tan important q ocultar xD
<wolfiee> no creo q a google le interese saber las paginas porno q visites
<wolfiee> =)
<novato> es que no es tanto eso sino que dice que es como muy peligoso eso miren este es el libro
<novato> http://www.mediafire.com/?jzzozk4jhe1
<wolfiee> novato: ni pierdo el tiempo en leer esas tonterias
<wolfiee> xD
<novato> y hay viene varios codigos
<Elfen> Buenaas >,<
<luckatoni> novato, usas alguna red social?
<wolfiee> novato: si estás con esas manias..... entonces no puedes usar redes sociales, ni smartphones
<wolfiee> ni nada
<wolfiee> acabarias en una cueva
<novato> no no uso ninguna red social por falta de tieempo
<wolfiee> novato: y smartphone?
<novato> no mas que nada lo que quiero es como navegar de manera anonima
<novato> tampoco
<novato> es que bajo siempre mucha info
<luckatoni> y hasta tendrías miedo a las cuevas
<Elfen> novato: http://bit.ly/Aol9q2  y con vistas al mar!
<wolfiee> novato: d verdad crees q a Google o Micorosft le interesa una m.. lo q descargues?
<novato> y pues dicen que hacen perfiles de ti en la medida que bajes ese tipo de info
<wolfiee> xD
<novato> si
<wolfiee> pues deja de usar internet
<wolfiee> xD
<wolfiee> o robale el wifi a tu vecino y se pensarán q es él
<novato> aquien no le interesari alguein que baja cosas muy poco comunes
<novato> jajaja
 * Elfen Oh my.. myGOD
 * Elfen XDD
<luckatoni> novato, has empezado a leer por el libro equivocado
<novato> es que nose si se pueda de verdad navegar de forma anonima
<luckatoni> novato, deberias empezar con los de microsoft, yahoo, facebook y etc..... etc...
<novato> pero es que ya con eso me puedo dar una idea
<novato> de los demas
<novato> por eso ya no uso microsoft
<novato> lo borre recientemente de mi maquina
<wolfiee> ni correo electronico?
<luckatoni> no te puedes dar ninguna idea de nada
<novato> si eso si uso
<wolfiee> vaya...
<wolfiee> y tienes cntratado internet? la empresa ta viendo to los datos q t bajas
<wolfiee> ;o
<novato> si pero no creo que les entiendan muchas personas loq ue bajo de la red
<novato> solo muy pocos
<luckatoni> estais o estamos entrando en un tema sin fin, y al mismo tiempo un tema que no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu
<wolfiee> novato: no t creas tan exclusivo más personas bajan porno hombre
<wolfiee> xD
<novato> por eso queiro ver si se puede configurar ubuntu asi de manera anonima
<novato> jajaj no no es eso
<novato> y no es exclusividad sino privacidad
<wolfiee> sales tu en los videos?
<wolfiee> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<novato> no solo queiro navegar de manera anonima y ya es todo en ubuntu
<novato> pero no se si aya sotf o algo que pueda hacerlo
<Elfen> Por favor, les querría pedir ayuda, miren... Yo tenía en mi hard disk   Ubuntu+Swap  , entonces instalé  Debian+Swap y le puse el grub de Debian (antes tenía el GRUB 2), y con GParted borré Debian (y se quedó el Swap por ahí  en dev/sdaALGO), e instalé Windows, con lo que tengo ahora   (Windows, Ubuntu+Swap, Swap de nada), y al arrancar el ordenador me arranca directamente Windows, he probado a reinstalar el grub 2 con un LiveCD
<Elfen> y a recuperarlo y muchas cosas más, pero siempre me arranca Windows, y no sé porqué... si me pudieran echar un cable, por favor.. Hice esto para reinstalarlo  http://www.versvs.net/anotacion/como-recuperar-grub-en-cinco-minutos   =)!
<wolfiee> Elfen: tienes instalado grub en alguna particion?
<Elfen> wolfiee: emm el grub se instala en el MBR O.o
<wolfiee> Elfen: el mbr lo pones tu a la particion que quieras
<Elfen> pero, o sea, tenía instalado grub 2 en
<wolfiee> es lo que tienes mal
<Elfen> mi Ubuntu, pero está desactualizado
<Elfen> lo he probado a reinstalar en /dev/sda3 pero nada..
<Elfen> http://pastebin.com/SPUbgp7u
<wolfiee> tienes q entrar con fdisk ahi se lsitan las particiones t marca con un asterisco aquel q pone mbr
<wolfiee> es decir aquella particion q leera primero
<wolfiee> puedes cmbiarlo
<Elfen> wolfiee: http://pastebin.com/SPUbgp7u
<wolfiee> es buscar la particion dnd tienes grub y ponerle el asterisco para q inicie primero antes q tocas
<wolfiee> todas*
<wolfiee> la sda1
<wolfiee> tienes el boot
<wolfiee> ahi no esta el grub verdad?xD
<Elfen> nope
<wolfiee> ahi esta el tema
<wolfiee> cambia el *
<Elfen> mm un momenti
<wolfiee> sda1 a la particion dnd SI este grub
<Elfen> =)
<Elfen> GParted --> /dev/sda3 --> Manage Flags --> /boot
<Elfen> wolfiee: correcto? :D
<wolfiee> lo estas haciendo dsd gparted?
<wolfiee> yo lo haria dsd fdisk directo
<Elfen> o.O cómo?
<Elfen> si es por consola mejor :P
<wolfiee> no me acuerdo, hay una tecla en fdisk
<wolfiee> para seleccionar el *
<wolfiee> boot
<Elfen> >,<
<wolfiee> lo pone en la leyenda d arriba
<Elfen> bueno, lo googlearé
<wolfiee> cro recordar
<Elfen> mm no lo veo
<Elfen> bueno
<Elfen> entonces ahora reinicio y hago update-grub2 ??
<Elfen> con ubuntu?
<wolfiee> si tienes bien instalado el grub no t hace falta
<wolfiee> con q pongas q arranque con esa particion
<wolfiee> lo hará
<Elfen> mm deséame suerte xd
<Elfen> ahora vengo ^^
<novato> ustedes no tienen miedo de que los espien?
<wolfiee> novato: no, ami me da morbo y todo
<wolfiee> :D
<novato> mejor hay que configurar bien ubuntu
<cousteau> a mí me espían en movistar...
<wolfiee> cousteau: y t roban tb
<wolfiee> ahahahaha
<novato> wolfiee y que tal te queiren violar en una de esas no te da miedo
<cousteau> wolfiee, no porque no los tengo contratados...  sólo me hacen llamadas tipo acosador
<cousteau> (bueno, voy a dejar el off-topic)
<wolfiee> cousteau: ah tonce vale xD
<wolfiee> novato: violarme quien?
<wolfiee> ;D
<novato> pero entonces como se configura ubutnu
<novato> pues los de google
<wolfiee> mientras me manden una tia q este buenorra
<wolfiee> no me importa
<cousteau> cuál es el problema ahora?  cloaks y máscaras de red que aparecen en logs?
<wolfiee> novato: si no usas los servicios d google no t spian
<novato> pero aun asi estan los de doubleclik
 * cousteau lanza un https://duckduckgo.com a novato como quien no quiere la cosa
<wolfiee> pero por esta regla d 3, no puedes usar servicios d google microsoft, facebook, apple, ISP, etc.
<wolfiee> no puedes usar internet
<wolfiee> porque alguno se hara con información seguro
<novato> es que quiero configurar un proxy o algo asi
<cousteau> de todas formas, ¿tiene esto algo que ver con ubuntu o no?
<novato> para que sea como una forma mas dificil de engaarlos
<wolfiee> pos configura pero solo t servira para q t vaya más lento internet......
<novato> si
<wolfiee> y bueno.....
<wolfiee> ahora la información se la daras a los servidores proxys
<cousteau> proxy = lento
<wolfiee> xD
<novato> tengo internet de 40 megas
<novato> cuanto se alenaria?
<wolfiee> mucho
<cousteau> y...  lo que ha dicho wolfiee, a menos que el proxy sea tuyo, igual te roban info
<wolfiee> no depend d tu velocidad
<wolfiee> depende del servidor proxy
<wolfiee> si va a 1mb
<wolfiee> t bajara los 40 a 1mb
<wolfiee> =)
<cousteau> novato, supongo que dependerá del proxy, pero ¿recuerdas los módems dial-up?
<Elfen> BUenass
<novato> y no hya proxys ultra rapidos para ubuntu?
<cousteau> (a lo mejor eso es exagerado, pero bueno)
<novato> si
<novato> unos de telefono
<wolfiee> asasdsd
<novato> no?
<wolfiee> Elfen: cmo ha ido la vida
<Elfen> woolfie: ahora al arrancar el ordenador me sale: "Error al cargar el sistema operativo", y se detiene.. :S
<Elfen> la vida xD
<wolfiee> Elfen: ya has solucionado una cosa.... el problem viene 1. dnd has seleccionado no esta grub o lo tienes mal instalado
<wolfiee> =)
<Elfen> :O
<Elfen> woolfie: a ver, si eres tan amable, resolvamos primero un fallo que tengo a ver...
<wolfiee> Elfen: lo cierto q toy bastant ocupado intentando hacer funcionar un lector dnie
<wolfiee> xD
<Elfen> woolfie: tengo 2 swaps, uno de Ubuntu y uno de nada, cómo sé cuál puedo borrar?
<Elfen> wolfiee: joo :(
<wolfiee> el q t da la gana
<wolfiee> la swap la montas una vez estas en el sistema
<wolfiee> suele ponerla en fstab para automatizarlo, pero se activa con un swapon /dev/sdX
<Elfen> pero digo.. una swap ya está vinculada a ubuntu, y la otra no
<Elfen> cómo sé cuál no lo está?
<wolfiee> cat /etc/fstab
<wolfiee> ahi saldra la swap q monta
<wolfiee> pero puedes cambiarla
<Elfen> :$
<wolfiee> asi q vinculado vinculado no hay nada
<Elfen> 1. montar Ubuntu 2. Mirar fstab 3. borrar swap inútil 4. volver al IRC
<Elfen> wolfiee: http://pastebin.com/z8sq4xmJ   Oookey xD, sda2 y sda5 son los 2 swaps que tengo, borro cualquiera? xd
<Elfen> tómese su tiempo..
<wolfiee> si bueno no se d cuanta capacidad es cada uno
<m4v> novato: si te preocupa que te espíen lo último que tendrías que usar es un proxy.
<novato> pero entonces que tengo que usar para tener seguro los datos
<novato> y la proivacidad
<novato> privacidad
<cousteau> no usar facebook
<novato> no lo uso
<novato> ni ninguna red social
<cousteau> ni google  (o por lo menos no estar logueado mientras haces búsquedas)
<Elfen> wolfiee: sda2: 3.83 GiB  ;  sda5: 5.74GiB
<wolfiee> madre mia q burrada
<novato> y eso implica alguna cuenta que nose ade google
<Elfen> XD
<wolfiee> Elfen: cuanta ram tienes?
<m4v> novato: un proxy te hace anónimo, no protege tus datos, el que administra el proxy puede sniffear tus conexiones y sacar más información de la que podría sacar cualquiera conociendo tu ip
<cousteau> (o usar duckduckgo...  aunque tengo tantas pruebas de que ddg no roba datos como las tengo de google)
<novato> o no tengo que loguaerme en ningun server
<Elfen> wolfiee: ya sé q tengo que reducirlo..pero bueno
<Elfen> entonces borro cualquiera, okey, voy a proceder
<wolfiee> deberias borrar los 2 practicamente
<wolfiee> cuanto tienes de ram?
<Elfen> 3GB
<wolfiee> yo le pondria si quieres 1gb d swap
<wolfiee> cmo muxo
<novato> es que baje 100GB de informacion y me preocupa que la analizen
<novato> ya respalde pero aun asi
<novato> se puedeo eso?
<wolfiee> novato:  d dnd la bajaste? xD
<novato> una empresa aga eso?
<novato> de la red
<wolfiee> y pork t preocupa q la analicen si a disponible para cualkiera
<wolfiee> :S
<novato> de variso servidores
<Elfen> wolfiee: oki :), lo pondré cuando formatee mi antiguo Ubuntu, que será mañana o pasado xd
<novato> por que luego piensan mal de uno que planea cosas malas contra el gobierno aunq eu no sea asi
<Elfen> wolfiee: y ahora cómo recupero el grub? pliis
<m4v> novato: nose. puede que si o que no. Pero ya es totalmente offtopic esto, mové cualquier asunto que tengas sobre proxies a #ubuntu-es-offtopic por favor.
<novato> ok
<wolfiee> novato: lo unico q t serviria para tu caso seria descargar tus ficheros cifrados
<novato> ./join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Elfen> novato:  encriptar correos con gpg :P
<Elfen> pgp*
<cousteau> novato, eres de china, corea del norte, cuba, USA, o algún país que tenga fama de espiar a sus conciudadanos?
<novato> no
<cousteau> (o poner límites y censura y demás)
<novato> no
<novato> tampoco
<cousteau> ¿entonces de qué leches te preocupas?
<novato> de que si quiero ir a USA sepan todo eso
<wolfiee> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<cousteau> ahm...  bueno, no sé si en USA hacen ese tipo de cosas
<fosco__> no vale reirse
<novato> y piensen mal aqun que no sea nada malo
<wolfiee> yo creo q ahora mismo en las pantallas de la CIA aparece tu casa
<wolfiee> t estan mirando
<wolfiee> en cuanto salgas a la calle
<wolfiee> pam!
<wolfiee> tiro en la cabeza
<wolfiee> =)
<cousteau> ¿te llamas "novato" de nombre, o usas tu nombre oficial en internet?
<cousteau> ¿tienes ip variable?
<m4v> muevan el tema a #ubuntu-es-offtopic ...
<novato> como me muevo para aya?
<novato> a offtopic
<wolfiee> m4v: prefieres estar en silencio anes d leer cosas q no son d ubuntu directament?
<wolfiee> como si se estuvieran tratando temas más importantes....
<cousteau> novato, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> novato: con "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic"
<Elfen> wolfiee: y ahora cómo recupero el grub? por favor... :(
<m4v> wolfiee: este es un canal de soporte, podés hacer ruido en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> wolfiee, no es eso, es que luego se llenan los logs de basura, y luego cuando alguien pregunta algo relevante a veces pasa desapercibido
<novato> ok ya me pase para aya
<wolfiee> Elfen: Elfen grub-install /dev/sdX
<wolfiee> m4v: el caso es q no tas dando soporte a nadie
<wolfiee> en todo caso toy dando soporte yo, q quizás seria el mas recomendable para decir q os vayais hablar d otras cosas a vues....
<wolfiee> xD
<wolfiee> curiosidades d la vida....
<Elfen> wolfiee: # grub-install /dev/sda3
<Elfen> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'. y esto? me lo dices te doy las supersupergracias y no te pregunto más..
<m4v> wolfiee: por favor respeta las pautas del canal, está en el topic.
<novato> es que queiro sababer mas de ubuntu como configurarlo
<cousteau> novato, tienes home encriptado?
<novato> no
<novato> cvomo se hace eso?
<cousteau> ni idea, pero sé que se puede
<cousteau> ¿usas portátil o sobremesa?
<wolfiee> m4v: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<wolfiee> Elfen: estas dentro del directorio? (chroot9 ?
<novato> la unica ves que me salio es cuando instale ubuntu pero le di que no queria encriptarlo
<cousteau> (si usas portátil hay más riesgo de que te lo dejes olvidado y te cotilleen)
<novato> aun puedo?
<cousteau> novato, la verdad, ni idea
<novato> pero tiene conraseña en el bios hhd y aparte las cuentas
<carnau> si que se puede, pero es un tostón hacerlo
<cousteau> aunque no creo que la interpol te confisque el ordenador
<cousteau> a menos que seas un delincuente internacional
<novato> no no tengo nada malo en mi ordenador pero pues ya ven que luego piensan mal
<Xkinder> jajajaja
<novato> y hay algun modo de encriptar las cosas en ubuntu
<novato> con soft libre?
<Xkinder> novato, para encritar la carpeta en la instalacion de ubuntu
<wolfiee> cifrar*
<carnau> encriptar: Meter algo dentro de una cripta
<wolfiee> encriptar no existe
<wolfiee> xD
<Xkinder> en su instalacion se hace
<cousteau> novato, gpg
<wolfiee> CIFRARRRRRRR
<wolfiee> ENCRIPTAR NO EXISTE
<wolfiee> asdasd
<Xkinder> wolfiee, tienes rason perdon
<wolfiee> razón, rason no existe
<wolfiee> perdón, perdon no existe
<wolfiee> vale vale
<wolfiee> xDDDDDDDDDD
<cousteau> ya salió...  tú eres el típico que grita "¡¡BIBLIOTECAAAS!!" cuando alguien dice "librerías"
<cousteau> hmm, parece que ya se ha callado...
<novato> y eso lo hacen con matrices criptograficas o como funciona el sistema?
<novato> como le ago
<novato> para gpg
<Elfen> mkdir /mnt/eo    ;  mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/eo  ;   chroot /mnt/eo        ;  grub-install /dev/sda3
<Elfen> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<novato> jajaj
<cousteau> novato, man gpg
<carnau> novato, con un sistema de clave pública / privada
<cousteau> creo que para encriptar era gpg -c
<cousteau> digooo para cifrar
<wolfiee> vaya mierda boot
<wolfiee> xD
<wolfiee> bot*
<wolfiee> cousteau: era broma lo último =)
<novato> si pero osea eso se hace con las matrices de encriptacion
<cousteau> te ha hecho el equivalente cibernético a un "por gé do te callas"
<wolfiee> cousteau: algo asi ahaha
<novato> es que ya ven que hay una forma de encriptar que es con matrices
<cousteau> novato, ni idea, mira los algoritmos que usa gpg en la wikipedia o algo
<cousteau> o en `man gpg`
<m4v> wolfiee: por favor, vigila tu vocabulario en este canal, y comportate de una vez.
<carnau> novato, si y también se puede con un condensador de fluzo, pero es difícil hacerlo.
<Elfen> wolfiee: parece que ya va, voy a probar, taluego:) mil grax
<cousteau> esta conversación es taaan off-topic...
<novato> ok me paso a off
<wolfiee> m4v: preparado pa banearme? 3.2...1....
<wolfiee> xD
<wolfiee> m4v: eres consciente que he sido el único que dado soporte a la gente desde que estoy en el canal?
<wolfiee> lo demás es silencio ante preguntas?
<m4v> nadie tiene privilegios extras por dar soporte, si no respetas las pautas que tenemos en este canal te vas.
<wolfiee> m4v: no digo privilegios, simplemente que las pautas es dar soporte
<wolfiee> y tu no lo estas dando porque no tienes ni idea, porque no t vas entonces? ;-) como tu usaras privilegios para echarme aun que no haya insultado ahora
<wolfiee> mejor me voy
<wolfiee> :)
<wolfiee> ya ayudaras a los proximos
<wolfiee> bye
<esmirlin> hola!
<esmirlin> chicos había oído que cannonnical quería una versión gnome 3 de ubuntu, eso es cierto¿?
<cousteau> creo que ya la hay
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome
<m4v> ni idea, pero ubuntu 11.10 usa gnome3, a que te refieres?
<cousteau> "Package: gnome (1:3.0+1ubuntu1) [universe]"
<cousteau> y gnome shell está disponible
<fosco__> supongo que se referirá a una versión sin unity
<fosco__> :-?
<esmirlin> m4v: la integración es malísima :S no es viable tener unity y gnome shell instalados porque hay cositas que quedan feísimas al mezclarlos :S
<cousteau> pero no sé de ningún ubuntu que use gnome shell por defecto si es a lo que te refieres
<cousteau> esmirlin, instala ubuntu minimal y luego gnome-shell
<esmirlin> es que cuando installo gnome shell, el global-menu de unity me jode todo, hace que cuando aparezcan las ventanas, desaparezca el menú por unos segundos y vuelve a aparecer, por ejemplo
<esmirlin> y otras cossillas
<fosco__> esmirlin, creo que esto es lo que buscas http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<fosco__> aunque yo he puesto gnome-shell en la ubuntu normal sin demasiados problemas
<esmirlin> fosco_ tienes que modificar cosillas después de instalarlo¿?
<magikfingerz> Los de Linux Mint sacaron un mod de GNOME3 que te deja una interfaz similar a la versión anterior y es totalmente compatible...
<magikfingerz> y están basados en ubuntu...
<fosco__> esmirlin, yo he modificado muchas cosas, pero porque me gusta hacerlo, tras instalarlo quedó bien
<esmirlin> la interfaz de gnome shell por defecto es tremendamente bonito y útil, haría una mezcla con las cosas buenas de unity y las cosas buenas de gnome shell... pero no sé programar :(
<esmirlin> fosco_puedo ver una captura sólo por curiosidad¿?
<fosco__> puedes ver una captura de mi escritorio actual
<fosco__> pero no de cuando lo instalé
<esmirlin> me encanta el modo en que unity gestiona los menús (el global menu y los botones) y me gusta el dash aunque veo que algunas cosas no son nada útiles, pero no me gusta nada nada el lanzador de aplicaciones ni los efectos compiz, en cambio "actividades" de gnome es bello, fluído y útil a la hora de gestionar los espacios de trabajo, y el tema de las notificaciones e integración social es mucho mejor que en unity... y me niego a pa
<esmirlin> sarme a kde, cada vez que lo pongo termino por desesperarme con tantas opciones y tantas ventanas grises :S
<esmirlin> fosco_sí sí del actual con alguna ventana abierta sería genial
<fosco__> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/6364099285/in/photostream/lightbox/
<fosco__> así es ahora
<cousteau> yo estoy por irme a lxde...
<fosco__> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5620841397/in/photostream/lightbox/ <- esto es casi casi recien instalado
<esmirlin> fosco_está muy muy bonito! sólo que no entiendo mucho lo del cairo/awn teniendo ya un dock, me parece redundante
<magikfingerz> LXDE está a todo dar la verdad... yo lo uso actualmente y si se nota la diferencia en performance y en memoria libre...
<esmirlin> cousteau: y e17 no te es una opción¿?
<cousteau> esmirlin, lo probé y me pareció mazo de feo, pero creo que fue por ponerle un tema demasiado hortera
<fosco__> esmirlin, las funciones del awn no las ofrece el dock de gnome-shell (aun)
<esmirlin> cousteau: jaja yo traducía para una distro e17, y dejé de usarlo por los temas tan horteras que sacan, y la mala integración efl/gtk
<Xkinder> adiso a todos nos vemos
<esmirlin> otro error en unity y skype-wrapper... ufff es desesperante!
<esmirlin> y sabéis algo de ironhide/bumblebee?
<luckatoni> He acabado de atorgarle ciertos permisos erroneos a la raiz, tengo vuelta atras?xd
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: si fueron permisos recursivos (raíz y subdirectorios) difícilmente hay undo...
<luckatoni> por que ? por que? por que?
<mimecar> luckatoni: que es lo que has hecho exactamente
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: fácil... porque no todos los subdirectorios tiene los mismos permisos ni usuarios... para acordarse de todos pues, como dicen los japoneses takani-ho... :p
<luckatoni> pues un chmod -R 664 *, que te parece?
<mimecar> luckatoni: que te tocará formatear
<mimecar> lo has hecho con sudo antes?
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: como dijo Julio Verne en el Viaje al centro de la tierra: "Estás en el Hoyo"...
<luckatoni> magikfingerz, deja de ponerme esos ejemplos, que aún me hundes más
<luckatoni> xd
<luckatoni> si mimecar , le he hecho un sudo
<m4v> luckatoni: eh no se me ocurre una forma fácil
<mimecar> luckatoni: tendrás que formatear y pensar un poco la próxima vez lo que haces
<m4v> luckatoni: de echo, la más sencilla probablemente es reinstalar
<luckatoni> mimecar, eso me ha tocado,xd
<mimecar> luckatoni: no se me ocurre nada que necesite ese comando en /
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: pudo haber sido peor... qué tal si le das sudo rm -rf /  :p
<mimecar> magikfingerz: eso ni en broma
<magikfingerz> mimecar: yo lo hice una vez, hace como 6 años, pensando que era precisamente una broma (inocente usuario windowzero que creía que no era posible que existiera un comando de semejante poder) jeje... :p
<mimecar> por eso no hay que poner esos comandos
<luckatoni> magikfingerz, jaja
<mimecar> linux hace lo que le pides, pero tienes que saber lo que le estas diciendo
<magikfingerz> mimecar: Es correcto, como dijo el tio Ben a Peter Parker "un gran poder implica una gran responsabilidad"
<luckatoni> magikfingerz, lees mucho no?xd
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: Si no fuera porque dicen que es una virtud leer mucho... diría que si, tengo ese vicio jeje...
<luckatoni> magikfingerz, ta bien, un vicio muy bueno,xd
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: Si... solo superado por mi adicción a los videojuegos y al Linux jeje...
<luckatoni> uhhh, videojuegos , peligro,xd
<magikfingerz> luckatoni: nah, ni tanto peligro... mejoran tus reflejos sinápticos y tu toma de decisiones bajo presión (sin mencionar que te diviertes un montón)
<luckatoni> umm, todos jugamos, poco o mucho, pero los reflejos quizas mejorer, pero las decisiones  na de na
<luckatoni> bueno, voy a instalar de nuevo eso, gracias por la gran noticia mimecar  y magikfingerz
<gatobebeleche> Hola amig@s, Un saludo.
<gatobebeleche> Tengo un problemita con el gestor de actualizaciones.
<gatobebeleche> Mi pc me dice esto:
<gatobebeleche> Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org natty/non-free Translation-es
<gatobebeleche> Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org natty/non-free Translation-en
<gatobebeleche> Descargados 48.1 kB en 17seg. (2737 B/s)
<gatobebeleche> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<gatobebeleche> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<gatobebeleche> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<gatobebeleche> ....¿Cómo elimino, o corrijo estos mensajes?
<Lecter> gatobebeleche:
<Lecter> edita tu sources.list
<gatobebeleche> Si...
<Lecter> y comenta las lineas que contengan esos repositorios
<Lecter> esas direcciones o no existen mas o estan caidos los repositorios
<Lecter> gatobebeleche: no existe mas natty en ese repo
<Lecter> me sigues?
<gatobebeleche> Bueno, me voy a la terminal...
<gatobebeleche> si...
<Lecter> que ubuntu usas?
<Lecter> version, release
<gatobebeleche> Bueno, esta cosa, creo que no es ubuntu amigo...aquí dice LinuxMint
<Lecter> entonces no es ubuntu
<Lecter> bien, que version de linux mint es?
<gatobebeleche> Me dijeron que es como ubuntu.
<gatobebeleche> ...a ver.
<Lecter> Esta basado en ubuntu, si
<Lecter> pero no es ubuntu
<gatobebeleche> Linux Mint 11 Katya
<Lecter>  a ver dejame ver algo.
<gatobebeleche> ah...está bien.
<Lecter> Claro
<Lecter> se basa en ubuntu 11.04 natty
<Lecter> no existe mas
<Lecter> no en esos repos que añadiste
<Lecter> por tanto
<Lecter> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<gatobebeleche> Esta bien...te sigo
<Lecter> y no es correcto usar paquetes de ubuntu 11.10, podrias romper algo, lo ideal seria que hagas un dist upgrade
<Lecter> cuando hayas abierto sources.list me dices
<gatobebeleche> Se abrió un gedit
<gatobebeleche> nada mas.
<gatobebeleche> vacio
<Lecter> vacio? aja.
<Lecter> bueno a ver
<Lecter> cierralo
<gatobebeleche> ya...
<Lecter> estas con la terminal abierta no?
<Lecter> gnome-terminal
<gatobebeleche> si
<Lecter> ok
<Lecter> pon esto
<Lecter> sudo su
<Lecter> y tipea el pass
<Lecter> quedarás como root
<mimecar> gatobebeleche: no deberías mezclar repositorios de distribuciones
<Lecter> no lo va a mezclar mimecar
<gatobebeleche> si...ya vi. ohh perdon :(
<Lecter> le estoy guiando para que comente los repos
<Lecter> gatobebeleche: ya estas logueado?
<mimecar> Lecter: mezclar / quitar los de mint y poner los de ubuntu
<gatobebeleche> ya está.
<Lecter> mimecar: usa linux mint 11.
<Lecter> gatobebeleche: ahora: cd /etc/apt/
<gatobebeleche> bach apt #
<gatobebeleche> si...
<Lecter> ls -l
<Lecter> ves algun sources.list ?
<gatobebeleche> si hay 4
<Lecter> :s
<gatobebeleche> -rw------- 1 root root     1 2012-01-09 13:14 source.list.save
<gatobebeleche> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   593 2012-01-09 12:06 sources.list
<gatobebeleche> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-01-09 12:06 sources.list.d
<gatobebeleche> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   593 2012-01-09 12:06 sources.list.save
<Lecter> nano sources.list
<Lecter> debe contener algo
<gatobebeleche> si!...
<gatobebeleche> tiene cosas
<Lecter> bueno, busca las lineas que contengan http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources
<Lecter> y comentalas, comentar en entornos *nix es colocar un # delante de la linea
<Lecter> *nix: Linux, BSD, Unix, Solaris, etc.
<Lecter> para guardar presionas ctrl+o
<Lecter> y para salir crtl+x
<Lecter> ctrl+o => enter
<Lecter> claro
<gatobebeleche> lo que tines son esta cosas...
<gatobebeleche> deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ katya main upstream import
<gatobebeleche> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<gatobebeleche> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<gatobebeleche> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<gatobebeleche> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty partner
<gatobebeleche> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<gatobebeleche> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty free non-free
<gatobebeleche> # deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps
<gatobebeleche> # deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb games
<Lecter> no esta ahi entonces
<mimecar> !paste gatobebeleche
<kubot> gatobebeleche: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Lecter> gatobebeleche:
<Lecter> cd sources.list.d
<gatobebeleche> está vacio...
<Lecter> nada?
<Lecter> ls -l
<Lecter> cd sources.list.d
<Lecter> ls -la
<gatobebeleche> ah si tien
<gatobebeleche> tiene*
<Lecter> ah bueno
<Lecter> que tiene?
<Lecter> usa el paste que te dieron recien
<Lecter> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gatobebeleche> lo pego?
<gatobebeleche> a ver....
<Lecter> en paste.ubuntu.com
<Lecter> y me pasas el ID del paste
<gatobebeleche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798539/
<gatobebeleche> creo que así.
<Lecter> gatobebeleche:
<Lecter> rm amandeepgrewal-notifyosdconfig-natty.list
<gatobebeleche> no pasa nada...lo borró?
<Lecter> si
<gatobebeleche> ya...
<Lecter> si ya no tiene el repo para tu distro... no tiene sentido
<Lecter> ok
<Lecter> ahora apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gatobebeleche> Lecter, y la segunda linea?
<Lecter> cual?
<gatobebeleche> la 5.
<Lecter> #apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Lecter> pon eso
<gatobebeleche> Esta bien..
<gatobebeleche> este...ya no a parece.
<Lecter> ok, ya no aparece el error?
<Lecter> gatobebeleche: ?
<gatobebeleche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798544/
<gatobebeleche> así quedó.
<Lecter> listo
<Lecter> no mas errores
<Lecter> ahora, si es linux mint 11
<Lecter> te aconsejo que sigas estos pasos, para actualizar a la 12
<Lecter> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=87081
<gatobebeleche> vaya...que bien.
<gatobebeleche> Aprendí algo, Lecter, Muchas gracias.
<Lecter> de nada gatobebeleche
<magikfingerz> Lecter: Por cierto.. con respecto a Linux Mint... ¿Has usado el LMDE(Linux Mint Debian Edition)? :)
<Lecter> magikfingerz: Si
<magikfingerz> Lecter: ¿No te pasó que con la última actualización dejó de conectar se a la wireless? a mi me sucedió, veo que la bronca es el paquete wpasupplicant y yo uso WPA...
<jmanuel_cool> reportandome y saludando a la plebe XDD
<mimecar> magikfingerz: las cosas que no sean soporte de ubuntu hablarlas en OT
<Lecter> magikfingerz: No llegue a actualizar, lo use muy poco realmente
<magikfingerz> mimecar: Ya es cierto... canal incorrecto jeje... mea culpa :p
<carnau> Tengo un hdd de 4GiB, con 10 para "/" tengo de sobra? El resto será para la home.
<cousteau> carnau, repite por favor
<cousteau> algo no me cuadra
<cousteau> 40 GB?  sí, creo que está bien repartido
<carnau> auch, 40GiB
<carnau> cousteau, ok gracias! :-)
<cousteau> yo tengo en uso 6.2 GiB...  sí, creo que no está mal
<luisgrin> hola, estoy pensando si sera posible hacer un script tal que que cambie la ip de la maquina adonde corre si detecta que otra pc del lan esta ciado (np ping)
<luisgrin> caido
<luisgrin> *j bash
<fosco_> claro que es posible
<fosco_> aunque me cuesta mucho ver la utilidad de tal script
<luisgrin> te digo
<luisgrin> es para HA es decir suponte q tenes dos server
<luisgrin> cada uno con apache php mysql
<luisgrin> tenes la base replicada
<luisgrin> si el cae el server principal arranca el otro
<luisgrin> y el ruteo sigue bien
<cousteau> ahm
<cousteau> hmm, eso no lo puede hacer el router?
<luisgrin> es dcecir la maquina q corre el script es el server backup
<luisgrin> un roputer con failover capaz, pero no cualquiera
<carnau> luisgrin, quieres hacer un server replicante?
<luisgrin> y si
<luisgrin> pero esta tecnica permitiria simplemente tenerlo sin grande configuracioners
<carnau> hacerse, se puede hacer. En mi anterior clase alguien lo presentó como proyecto final de ciclo. Pero tampoco indagué mucho de como estaba montado.
<luisgrin> me parece muy bueno para un HA simple y util
<cousteau> no sé si con `ping` se puede hacer
<luisgrin> ping me parece lento.... pero... ponele q haces ping server2 > archivo
<luisgrin> y desde otra tarea le haces tail a archivo
<cousteau> a lo mejor con ping | grep Unreachable
<luisgrin> comparas con la hora y si vez q esta atrasado....
<cousteau> luisgrin, pa qué diablos vas a hacer eso?
<cousteau> ah no, yo pensaba en esperar a que diga Destination Host Unreachable
<luisgrin> cousteau:  para de ese modo cambiar la ip de una maquina con un server backup q reemplace al caido
<luisgrin> en verdad es lo q sea hace con heartbeat, pero me costo mucho config
<cousteau> luisgrin, digo que para qué vas a escribir la salida a un archivo y que otro proceso haga tail -f
<cousteau> en vez de hacer directamente |
<carnau> luisgrin, me da a mi que ya hay software para hacer eso, sin que lo programes.
<luisgrin> ahhh cousteau  para tener un metodo simple de ver si anda el server principal
<luisgrin> capaz es mas facil de una
<luisgrin> carnau:  puede ser pero no lo encuentro y heartbeat es muy dificil de config
<carnau> luisgrin, no hay nada difícil con las suficientes horas
<luisgrin> me parecio q seria un corto script para hacer eso
<carnau> luisgrin, puedes hacerlo con un cron
<luisgrin> y si claro
<carnau> en bash no creo que sean más de 15 líneas
<luisgrin> cada x segundos
<luisgrin> si, pasa q soy NULL con bash y casi NULL con linux
<luisgrin> pasa q tengo mi aplicacion corriendo y no quiero q me mate mi cliente :)
<luisgrin> en realidad son casi null no null :)
<carnau> entonces hay tres vías: aprendes a hacerlo, alguien lo hace por ti, le pagas a alguien para que te lo haga.
<cousteau> if ping 192.168.1.2 | grep -q Unreachable; then bla bla bla
<carnau> bash es divertido
<cousteau> o incluso   ping 192.168.1.2 | grep -q Unreachable; bla bla bla
<carnau> luego levantas el interfaz con ifup y listo
<cousteau> eso básicamente detendrá el programa hasta que grep retorne, lo que pasará cuando finalice ping (que no pasará) o cuando grep encuentre Unreachable
<carnau> o lo cambias con ifconfig
<luisgrin> estoy leyendo :)
<luisgrin> cousteau:  si hago if ping 192.168.1.2 | grep -q Unreachable; no pasa nada
<luisgrin> es decir 192.168.0.16 es un pc de mi red
<luisgrin> se queda muerto
<cousteau> se queda "pillado" hasta que el destino diga "Destination Host Unreachable"
<luisgrin> si????
<luisgrin> genial!
<luisgrin> y come mucho recurso?
<cousteau> prueba a hacer   ping 192.168.0.16 | grep -q Unreachable   (sin el if) y en un momento dado desconectar el otro pc
<cousteau> yo digo que 0
<cousteau> bueno, un ping por segundo...
<luisgrin> es como perfecto!
<luisgrin> si si lo voy a probar ya mismo
<cousteau> dale un rato funcionando, como un minuto o así
<cousteau> y luego desconecta...  a lo mejor se lo piensa algunos segundos
<luisgrin> pruebo
<cousteau> si pones esa línea en un script, pues no saltará hasta la siguiente hasta que no le llegue el Unreachable
<luisgrin> si, vi q hace eso
<luisgrin> tardo como 4 segundos en detertarlo!
<cousteau> está bien, no?
<luisgrin> y si
<luisgrin> q te parece? :)
<cousteau> hmm...  huele a comida y tengo hambre
<luisgrin> despues le haces un net algo ...
<luisgrin> como ser????
<luisgrin> jajaja
<cousteau> si eso te vale, estupendo!  la parte de reconectar ni idea de cómo sería
<luisgrin> la idea es buena!
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro, byes :)
<luisgrin> con ifcongif creo
<luisgrin> seria genial q ande
<luisgrin> un script de nada para hacer HA ... bastante barato no?
<luisgrin> creo q solo serviria para 2 maquinas o... no se capaz q para mas tbm
<m4r71x> _mx
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  como   cambiar  el   punto   del   teclado numerico por  coma ?
<Carlitos__> O_O
<Carlitos__> que  jue ?
<malebola__> alguien sabe algo de meterle una android a un iphone
<Carlitos__> y  como  se  mete un   android a  un  blackberry =?
<guampa> que tiene que ver eso con ubuntu?
<malebola__> a ver es una linux no
<guampa> escribi /topic en tu cliente
<malebola__> ?????
<malebola__> oye si quieres hablamos un rato de lo mala que me parece la u¡nueva interfazde gnome en ubuntu
<malebola__> y que estaba mejor la anterior
<omikron4> !OT
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<malebola__> pero tenia esa duda y queria comentarla a ver si alguien sabia algo
<malebola__> ???
<guampa> proba comentarla en el canal mencionado
<guampa> este es para soporte de ubuntu, tal como reza el topico
<malebola__> muy bien purista
<malebola__> perdon por querer abrir un hilo de linux
<malebola__> en un canal de linux
<guampa> no hay ofensa amigo
<malebola__> vale
<malebola__> de acuerdo
<malebola__> de todas todas que te parece la nueva interfaz de gnome en 11.10
<guampa> no la use, sigo en 10.10
<omikron4> la de gnome no me acaba de llenar.. pero la de unity me gusta
<malebola__> a mi no me gusta , no me es agradable como lo era la anterior
<malebola__> con la 10.10 y eso
<malebola__> por que no la actualizas
<malebola__> ????
<malebola__> no se ???
<guampa> estoy bien con esta, no necesito actualizar
<malebola__> para que usas el ordenador es de casa o es para algo en plan pro, programar , web,. o algo asi
<guampa> malebola__: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> yo se que el nombre no es muy lindo, es un poco mas largo pero no cuesta tanto ;)
<guampa> podes usar copy&paste si quers
<malebola__> como ya he dicho antes hacia tiempo que no me concectaba pero ya veo que las cosasn oson como eran antes
<malebola__> por aqui
<guampa> como quieras malebola__, unirte al otro canal te toma un segundo. en vez de eso elegis seguir aca
<malebola__> la diferencia horaria es como el jetlag , vuelve a uno desagradable , buenas noches , que los hay que curran
<Carlitos__> O_O
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-10
<cousteau> he añadido mi propia distribución de teclado...  pero ahora cada vez que arranco me aparecen dos: la mía y la que había antes "España - incluir tilde muerta", que se puso cuando instalé
<cousteau> voy a Teclado, quito esa, reinicio, y vuelven a estar las dos
<cousteau> hmm, hay un archivo .dmrc que dice algo de "es deadtilde"
<cousteau> ¿qué es .dmrc?  desktop manager rc, supongo
<cousteau> hala, cambiado...  a ver si ahora funciona
<cousteau> (lo sabré cuando reinicie; ahora paso de probar)
<txomon|home> con que estas (entorno de escritorio)
<txomon|home> cousteau, ^
<cousteau> gnome
<cousteau> gnome 2.3x
<cousteau> pero creo que ya lo he solucionado...  vamos, eso espero
<cousteau> oh no...  hice una de `grep deadtilde -R .[^.]* 2>/dev/null` para ver en qué otros archivos de config aparecía lo de "es deadtilde"...  y ahora está analizando las máquinas virtuales de VirtualBo
<cousteau> *VirtualBox (y por cierto ha encontrado una coincidencia en una instalación virtual de Gutsy...)
<LUCKATONI> Buenas
<LUCKATONI> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu, y me he encontrado con un nuevo error
<LUCKATONI> el error es ese: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798831/ , alguien sabe? gracias
<fosco_> parece q le has dicho que copie la configuracion de otro usuario o de otro sistema operativo
<fosco_> quitale esa opcion q parece q te está dando problemas
<LUCKATONI> fosco_: eso pense yo, pero cuando me hace esa pregunta, las dejo sin marcar
<fosco_> estas usando la sesion live? o entras directamente a instalar?
<LUCKATONI> no se por que quiere desmontar /dev/sd8, si no esta tan siquiera montada , ya que no marque nada
<LUCKATONI> fosco_: utilize ya ambas,xd
<LUCKATONI> pero siempre empieza la instalacion con todo desmontado para poder modificar las particiones
<LUCKATONI> alguna idea fosco_ ?
<fosco_> sd8 ni siquiera existe
<fosco_> seguro que dice eso?
<LUCKATONI> umm, en mi disco duro existe,xd
<LUCKATONI> el disco es sda, y las particiones sda1 hasta sda10, la 10 es ubuntu, y la 8 suse
<fosco_> entonces será sda8
<fosco_> pero no sd8
<LUCKATONI> si, perdona, fallo mio,xd
<fosco_> pues no se me ocurre nada
<fosco_> prueba a desmontarla manualmente
<fosco_> sudo umount /dev/sda8
<LUCKATONI> es como si estuviera compartiendo /home, pero realmente no lo estoy haciendo ya que son distros diferentes
<LUCKATONI> fosco_: que me dices de eso "ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso"?
<fosco_> puede ser una opcion, aunque hace mucho q no hago una instalacion alternate
<LUCKATONI> que diferencias ahi?
<fosco_> que la instalacion se hace en modo texto principalmente
<LUCKATONI> umm, pues muchas gracias entonces fosco_ , voy a seguir intentandolo
<howdidigethere> hello???
<howdidigethere> hola???
<Chester> hola
<Chester> hay alguien como para hacerle una pregunta simple sobre ubuntu?
<Chester> hola? alguien?
<Chester> alguien por aca como para hacer unas preguntas?
<Alchareo> Chester: Escribe tu pregunta, si alguien sabe la respuesta te contestara, creeme
<Chester> soy nuevo, me baje la version 11.10 la instale pero no me reconoce la placa de red
<Chester> los drivers que tengo son los que vinieron en el mother pero son para windows, alguien me puede dar una mano? :)
<Patricio> Buenas noches, acá en Chile...
<Chester> hola patricio
<Patricio> Hola Chester, necesito ayuda con un desaguisado que hice en mi Ubuntu 10.10, al desinstalar Apache2 se llevó mi configuración de monitor o según vi en el blog que seguí sería mi escritorio gnome..
<Chester> mmmm yo soy mas nuevo que vos creo, quizas vos me puedas ayudar a mi :P
<Patricio> jaja tal vez... dime
<Chester> me baje la ultima version del ubunto, la instalo y no me toma mi placa de red, sabes como tengo que ahcer?
<Patricio> la inhalámbrica o la ethernet??
<Chester> la eternet, no tengo inhalambrica en mi maquina, es de escritorio
<Alchareo> Chester: Verifica si te aparece usando el comando lspci
<Chester> me explicarias como es eso? disculpa mi ignorancia, soy nuevo en esto
<Alchareo> Chester: abre una consola gnome-terminal o konsole segun el entorno que uses
<Alchareo> Chester. una ves hecho eso solo escribe lspci
<Chester> y luego de escribir eso que tendria que pasar?
<arp-> podes probar algo mejor
<arp-> dmesg | grep eth0
<Alchareo> arp-: muy cierto
<Chester> mmmm disculpenme, pero entonces... abro la consola y escribo... dmesg?
<arp-> escribis esto
<arp-> dmesg | grep eth0
<arp-> (el simbolo | lo haces con alt+1)
<Chester> y eso habilitaria la placa de red?
<arp-> no
<arp-> si queres habilitarla
<arp-> fijate en el menu de arriba de gnome
<arp-> en el icono de redes
<arp-> fijate si te dice Activar eth0
<Chester> la placa esta habilitada, pero para mi que no la reconose, porque me dice que el cable esta desconectado
<arp-> ah
<Chester> arriba dice que esta activado pero me sale cable desconectado
<arp-> tenes correctamente enchufado el cable
<arp-> en ambas puntas
<Chester> pues claro
<arp-> pone en la consola: ifconfig eth0
<Chester> sino no estaria conectado ahora
<arp-> y subi a pastebin
<arp-> lo que sale
<Patricio> Hola Alchareo y arp, en estos momentos estoy en Chatzilla a través del innombrable porque no puedo entrar a mi Ubuntu más que por consola... pero no se como recuperar mi escritorio Gnome, si pudieran darme las instrucciones que debo escribir para conectarme a través de un modem usb y reinstalar gnome, por ahora me arroja que no pudo atisfacer las dependencias, obvio, si no estoy conectado no...
<Patricio> ...me funciona el sudo apt-get install gnome :-(
<arp-> oO
<arp-> gnome solo no debe ser un paquete valido
<arp-> pore so no te anda
<arp-> eso*
<arp-> busclalo en synaptic
<Patricio> o sea que podríaa reinstalarlo por consola sin estar conectado a Internet?
<arp-> yjaja
<arp-> y si..
<arp-> pangolin:
<arp-> Patricio:
<arp-> que distor tenes?
<ivedci89> ateo-busca-tride:  que es tride? "pelea, pleito, discusion,?
<Chester> arp, voy a probar lo que me dijeron, si no funciona vuelvo :P
<Patricio> Tengo Ubuntu 10.10 ... sólo puedo entrar por intérprete de comandos tty1 ... no inicia el entorno gráfico
<arp-> em
<arp-> pero apra que vas a isntalar algo que ya tenes
<arp-> j0
<arp-> pone: startx
<arp-> y fiajte que error da
<Patricio> se queda pegado... ya lo intenté...
<arp-> we
<arp-> pone: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arp-> y revisa la linea que dice: Driver
<arp-> a ver que tenes
<ateo-busca-tride> en realidad es tridente, no se porque aca no sale completo ivedci89
<ateo-busca-tride> pero el real real es ateo-busca-creyente ivedci89
<ivedci89> ahhhh ateo-busca-tride
<ivedci89> Soy Creyente
<ivedci89> por que sos ateo?
<ateo-busca-tride> no quiero discutir
<ivedci89> dices tridente por el asunto de padre hijos espiritu santo?
<ateo-busca-tride> pero te dire: soy creyente por las mismas razones por las que vos no crees en santa claus
<ivedci89> no, yo tampoco, no me gusta discutir.
<ateo-busca-tride> no, solo porque rima y el diablo usa un tridente XD
<ivedci89> prefiero intercambiar ideas, aprendo mucho
<ivedci89> tridente o creyente de la trinidad,  tiene muy buena relacion o paralelismo con:
<Patricio> @arp antes intenté algo similar con nano xorg.conf y el archivo estaba vacio, ¿sería por la ruta?? que cambia con cat ??
<Alchareo> Patricio: No cambia nada quiza te equivocaste al escribir la ruta
<Patricio> @arp te cuento un poco, el error se produjo después de que me equivoqué al seguir las instrucciones de como remover apache2, en el mismo post decía "Do not use ...y la linea de comandos " no me fijé y la usé, y justo debajo repetía "DO NOT USE THIS" o sea NO USE ESTA porque se pude llevar parte de su escritorio gnome... tarde me fijé :(
<Alchareo> Patricio: Suele suceder
<Patricio> por eso es que intento reinstalar gnome y no el entorno X ya que debe ser sólo parte de lo que se llevó la instrucción que no debía usar
<Patricio> necesito anotar las posibles instrucciones, ya que cuando esté en el tty no puedo leer acá hasta que vuelva a ingresar en en el "indeseable" !guindous ...
<arp-> por que no?
<arp-> si tenes internet en tty
<arp-> y tenes cliente IRC para consola
<arp-> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Patricio> no se como conectarme a internet por consola usando un modem usb que es lo que tengo... y menos usar el irc por consola, no sy tan avanzado jeje
<arp-> we
<Patricio> por eso necesito saber como reinstalar gnome, ya que probablemente las X sea solo una parte de lo que se llevó la instrucción mal aplicada...
<arp-> si se instalo mal
<arp-> re-inslalo
<arp-> mete el cd y empeza de 0
<arp-> no es 1 solo paquete gnome
<arp-> es un conunto grande de paquetes
<Patricio> ya lo hice pero no recuerdo cual es mi / y temo formatear lo que tengo en home ...
<arp-> we
<arp-> tenes 1 solo disco duro?
<arp-> eso e lo dice en la instalcion
<arp-> ponee Modo Avanzado
<arp-> y hacer las particiones a mano
<arp-> vas a ver todo lo que tenes
<arp-> ..
<Patricio> por eso si pudiera conectarme a través del modem usb y hacer un apt-get install gnome2 bajaría los paquetes de los repositorios...
<Patricio> tengo uno particionado, elindeseable en uno y 3 particiones para Ubuntu / home swap pero el cd de instalación no me identifica cual es cual ... distingo la de guindous y el swap pero entre las otras dos no aparece cual es / y cual es home
<arp-> juas
<arp-> lindo lio hiciste
<Patricio> asi es... tal vez con recuperar el entorno X baste pero no sé bien como hacerlo paso a paso... voy a ver en la ruta que me señalaste más arriba y vuelvo... gracias por tu ayuda...
<Patricio> anotaré lo que me salga...
<arp-> bajate un 11.04
<arp-> y empeza de 0
<arp-> 10.10 es medio viejon ya
<Patricio> noooo ni por pienso.... actualicé de 10.10 a 11 y tuve que formatear.... odié al famoso natty y me andaba muy lento.... se colgaba, un desastre... con 10.10 hago todo lo que necesito.... y no consume tantos recursos....
<arp-> el naty se puede sacar
<arp-> con 1 click
<arp-> 11.04 trae los 2 modos
<arp-> yo tengo 11.04
<arp-> y uso el modo clasico
<arp-> que es igual a 10.10
<Patricio> yo logré recuperar sólo el aspecto de mi escritorio, pero se colgaba y se colgaba.... por eso formatee y reinstale 10.04 y actualicé a 10.10 ... pero no estoy seguro de haber hecho el tipo de particiones que me permiten cambiar sólo el sistema sin afectar los programas y los archivos con la info....
<arp-> je
<Patricio> si lo único malo  ahora fue NO leer bien antes de meter la linea de comandos del post que estba siguiendo para remover apache y después reinstalarlo.... antes de eso todo iba perfecto... moraleja "leer bien antes de poner las pezuñas a la obra" jeje
<arp-> Patricio:
<arp-> vos tenes archivos personales?
<Patricio> sip
<arp-> backup tenes?
<Patricio> últimamente no...
<arp-> we
<arp-> agarra un Live CD de ubuntu
<arp-> bootea y empeza backupeando los archivos personales
<Patricio> tienes razón, desde un live puedo ver mis archhivos en Ubuntu.... servirá un 9.04?? el 10.10  que tengo no es Live ...
<arp-> usa un lvie
<arp-> :P
<Patricio> gracias arp, buena idea, después de respaldar me las juego con reinstalar el sistema dejando las particiones como están.... eligiendo una como / y listo .... si no resulta ya tengo todo respaldado... :)
<arp-> ja
<arp-> haces una / , y una swap
<arp-> y listo
<Dwayna> Hola
<x-kap3> hola
<x-kap3> Dwayna,
<Dwayna> Buenas  x
<x-kap3> se te ofrece algo Dwayna
<fosco__> buenas
<txomon|nqas> buenas
<LUCKATONI> Buenas
<LUCKATONI> fosco_, si estas por aquí , al final ayer lo acabe solucionando con el iso de "alternate"
<fosco_> ah bien
<fosco_> que tal la instalacion modo texto, es muy complicada?
<LUCKATONI> lo que no entiendo es que hace diferente esa iso, que haga la otra para que me dea tal error sin razon alguna,xd
<fosco_> a saber
<LUCKATONI> no es modo texto, es como las instalaciones de las distros como las 8.04 , no es super grafica como la otra, pero tampoco es modo texto
<LUCKATONI> entiendes lo que quiero decir?
<LUCKATONI> bueno,el caso es que no es complicada, es igual pero menos gráfica
<txomon> LUCKATONI: le estas diciendo para que haga la instalacion por minimal CD ?
<LUCKATONI> txomon, umm no
<txomon> alternate entonces?
<LUCKATONI> es que ayer tuve un problema con el iso normal, y lo arregle utilizando el alternate
<txomon> LUCKATONI: eso pasa, pero muchas veces es casi mejor hacer las instalaciones con el minimal CD
<fosco_> supongo que es modo texto pero con menús, no?
<LUCKATONI> si, a mi me recuerda a como eran antes, las distros de 9.04 y asi
<fosco__> uy, que me caigo
<LUCKATONI> estoy volviendo a poner lamp, pero me lee php. y se lo instale
<LUCKATONI> ya esta solucionado,xd
<LUCKATONI> y queria decir que no me leia php,xd
<LUCKATONI> hasta la tarde
<Guest32987> iniciar ubuntu usb en la bios usb fdd o usb zip
<fosco__> ninguno de los dos
<Guest32987> mm
<Guest32987> ls120
<fosco__> debería aparecer como removable disk o algo parecido
<Guest32987> no me sale eso
<fosco__> a lo mejor lo tienes en otro sitio
<Guest32987> me sale atapi mo : zip: ls120: usb fdd: usb zip:
<fosco__> yo lo tengo dentro del orden de los discos
<Guest32987> estoy en boot Removable Devic
<Guest32987> Device
<fosco__> mira HDD boot order o algo asi, que es diferente
<Guest32987> int18 Device (Network)
<Guest32987> fosco__, no lo encuentro
<estudiant> Por que no se usa el IEEE 802.11n si estoy leyendo que alcanza 600Mbps :S
<Chaca_> buenas
<exelsius> hola como puedo abrir puertos en ubuntu sin iptables
<exelsius> mediante consola
<Chaca_> les hago una consulta sobre nat, necesito llegar a una ip interna de mi red desde afuera, puse la siguiente regla /sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 8000 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j DNAT --to 172.16.19.40:80, obviamente habilite el forward
<Chaca_> pero no me funciona
<fosco__> exelsius, por defecto no estan cerrados, si quieres abrirlos hazlo en el router
<Chaca_> veo que a la pata publica están llegando las conexiones a la ippublica:8000 pero no veo tráfico hacia la 172.16.19.40
<exelsius> pero no se pueden conectar al 54000 creo q es
<guampa> exelsius: via consola lo que tenes es iptables
<fosco__> exelsius, dudo mucho q ese puerto esté cerrado en ubuntu a menos q lo hayas cerrado tú expresamente
<guampa> Chaca_: tenes que tener el forward habilitado en la tabla FILTER, y sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<guampa> tambien depende si tenes otras reglas en prerouting antes que la que agregaste que puedan estar terminando el chain por ej
<guampa> y yo no usaria "state" en la tabla nat
<Crashbit> exelsius: estás ?
<Chaca_> guampa: si lo tengo habilitado
<Chaca_> guampa: también saqué el state y tampoco
<guampa> --dport es un modificador para -p tcp, fijate de poner -i antes de -p
<Chaca_> guampa:
<Chaca_> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8000 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.16.19.40:80
<Chaca_> así tampoco
<guampa> te agrega la regla?
<Chaca_> si
<guampa> 172.16.19.40 tiene SNAT cuando responde el trafico?
<Chaca_> si
<guampa> -m tcp no lo necesitas, es el modulo por defecto cuando usas -p tcp
<Chaca_> iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 172.16.19.40 -j SNAT --to-source ippublica
<guampa> -A POSTROUTING
<Chaca_> si -A lo copié mal
<Chaca_> guampa: lei por ahi que hacía falta flushear las rules antes
<guampa> fijate si podes pastear iptables-save
<guampa> las que hayas cargado quedan si no las borras
<bandabardo> hola hola
<Chaca_> guampa: ahi te lo paso
<guampa> ok
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> cual es el canla de html en español
<LUCKATONI> Buenas, desde el asistente es posible que el fondo de escritorio vaya cambiando cada cierto tiempo?
<LUCKATONI> umm, se podrá ... no se podrá,xd
<clvx> estoy teniendo un problema con un malware en firefox en ubuntu 11.10 .
<clvx> no acepta los certificados https, al menos no los de twitter, facebook y algunas otras páginas... Si ingreso por medio de http://, me sale un mensaje en portugues ofreciendo la descarga de un auto_update.exe
<clvx> Hasta ahora la forma de eliminarlo ha sido borrado como root la carpeta ~/.mozilla/firefox, y reiniciando el navegador.. pero es una solución temporal, ya que luego se vuelve a activar.
<visone_selektah> irie
<LUCKATONI> Alguien me puede dar una opinión de  Ubuntu One?
<fosco_> bien gracias
<fosco_> ;)
<visone_selektah> #askcurs
<LUCKATONI> gconftool-2 -t str -s , no me cambia el fondo del escritorio
<LUCKATONI> nadie utiliza el comando gconftool para cambiar el fondo del escritorio?
<BT> buenas a alguien le funciona bfd en ubuntu 10.04 server ¿?
<BT> mi problema es ke no me manda emails de alerta y nose si esta funcionando o no
<israel> hola
<israel> alguien sabe como hacer que ubuntu monte el iphone 4s?
<cousteau> !iphone
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cousteau> a ver si con eso te ayuda algo, israel
<israel> gracias deja lo reviso
<Ehack> Hola
<Ehack> :)
<k100> Hola, he instalado en una maquina un poco vetusta xubuntu 10.04 , todo bien pero me he encontrado con un escritorio con los botones de las ventanas muy pequeños y eso me cansa la vista , he buscado pero no he encontrado la manera de hacerlos mas grandes ni tampoco temas para xfwm4 que lo sean , podrian darme alguna referencia?
<LUCKATONI> Alguien ha instalado Netbeans en Ubuntu 11.10?
<k100> Hola, he instalado en una maquina un poco vetusta xubuntu 10.04 , todo bien pero me he encontrado con un escritorio con los botones de las ventanas muy pequeños y eso me cansa la vista , he buscado pero no he encontrado la manera de hacerlos mas grandes ni tampoco temas para xfwm4 que lo sean , podrian darme alguna referencia?
<Alchareo> k100: Intenta cambiar los ppp
<k100> ya cambie las fuentes ppp y otras cosas pero el borde y los botones de las ventanas permanecen inalterables
<k100> ni aumentando los titulos de las ventanas como en gnome consigo aumentar esos bordes y botones
<k100> en el escritorio xfce
<Alchareo> k100: que temas de bordes de ventana tienes instalados?
<Alchareo> k100: por que es cierto que algunos son minimalistas en cuanto a tamaño se refierren quiza si pruebas con otro que use botones y borde grandes
<k100> los de xfwm4 y muchos mas pero curiosamente todos tienen algo en comun que sus ventanas y botones son diminutos
<debsan> k100, que resolución tenés ?
<k100> indicame algun tema para xfce o xubuntu que tenga todo eso en grande o muy grande
<k100> 1400 x 900
<LUCKATONI> Nadie instalo Netbeans?
<k100> pero no quiero renunciar a esa resolucion
<k100> quieroconservar la resolucion de la pantalla + botones grandes para las ventanas de xfce o xubuntu
<k100> Hola, he instalado en una maquina un poco vetusta xubuntu 10.04 , todo bien pero me he encontrado con un escritorio con los botones de las ventanas muy pequeños y eso me cansa la vista , he buscado pero no he encontrado la manera de hacerlos mas grandes ni tampoco temas para xfwm4 que lo sean , podrian darme alguna referencia?
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: si, pero no en esa version
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, que version? yo estoy intentado instalar la version 7.1(la ultima) y FULL
<LUCKATONI> pero me da algunos errores
<debsan> k100, y si usas los botones tipo mac -- > http://blog.desdelinux.net/elementary-lion-theme-estilo-a-lo-mac-os/
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: me refiero a la version de Ubuntu, tienes alguna clase de error?, no puedes instalarlo?
<k100> lo que menos me gusta de mac son los botones que emplea en las ventanas de sus escritorios
<k100> lo quiero todo en ese aspecto big
<k100> debsan en los escritorios xfce  no es posible alterar el tamaño y botones de las ventanas?
<xangua> a menos que edites el tema directamente
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, mi problema es la instalacion del Netbeans
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: mmm, que problema?, has descargado el tar.gz de la pagina oficial, el .deb?
<k100> xaguan entonces me conformaria con encontrar una piel xp para xfce con bordes y botones de gran tamaño
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, el .sh , pero me dice que no encuentra al jdk, instalo el paquete de jdk y nada
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: mmm, estaras instalando el paquete incorrecto, el .sh estará buscando en otra ubicacion, deberias revisar ambas cosas, tanto el .sh como el paquete que instalaste $ sudo dpkg -l paquete_que_instalaste
<chilicuil> hay varios paquetes que instalan un paquete de desarrollo, openjdk-6-jdk, default-jdk, gcj-jdk...
<chilicuil> sun-java6-jdk
<k100> xaguan herramientas para editar los temas de forma sencilla ahi disponibles?
<k100> para xubuntu xfce?
<Alchareo> k100: con un editor de texto simple puedes hacerlo
<Alchareo> pero ten cuidado
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, ya, haber si me instala los paquetes, por que el problema es con el jdk
<k100> Alchareo para usar un editor de textos con la intencion de  alterar las dimensiones de los bordes de las ventanas ¡ hay que conocer algun lenguage de programacion?
<LUCKATONI> por cierto, alguien usa Ubuntu One?
<Alchareo> k100: no exactamente, solo hay que ser cuidadoso poner atención a lo que se modifica
<Alchareo> k100: para poder regresarlo a su forma original en caso de ser necesario
<k100> son las variables , pero necesitaria primero saber donde se encuentran los archivos de configuracion de las ventanas de xfce en xubuntu?
<Alchareo> k100: asi es, usualmente estan en /usr/share/themes
<k100> del tamaño de su configuracion o de su perfil
<Alchareo> k100: vas a la acrpeta del tema ahi encontraras un archivo themerc ahi estan definidas las propiedades de los bordes y esas cosas
<k100> Alchareo bien si logro hacerlo eso era lo que exactamente queria hacer
<Alchareo> k100: suerte
<israel> Alchareo:yo uso ubuntu one
<k100> Alchareo , gracias
<Alchareo> israel: genial y que tal te va
<israel> Alchareo:pues esta bien, tengo sincronizados los archivos con mis dos maquinas que uso
<LUCKATONI> israel, eso preguntaba yo, que tal va Ubuntu One?
<israel> sin problema alguno
<israel> LUCKATONI: a pues funcional
<LUCKATONI> lo probaré, gracias israel
<israel> por nada =)
<LUCKATONI> mientres instala eso... umm.. alguien sabe utilizar el comando gconftool?
<LUCKATONI> Quiero cambiar de fondo de escritorio
<k100> Alchareo que variables debo modificar en este archivo para aumentar los bordes de las ventanas y los botones de las mismas :     http://pastebin.com/rkWi5ftC
<guampa> que window manager k100 ?
<k100> gtk
<k100> para xfce xubuntu 10.04
<guampa> um
<k100> gtk windows decorator
<guampa> gtk window decorator es un decorador de compiz
<k100> si uso el icon-fussion
<guampa> ah entonces no estas usando Xfwm
<k100> en xubuntu en modo xfwm4 y gtk
<guampa> okok
<k100> segun icon-fussion estoy usando xfwm4 como gestor de ventanas y como decorador de las ventanas gtk
<Alchareo> k100: por que no usas emerald
<Alchareo> es mas apto
<Alchareo> para compiz
<guampa> ah ok entonces compiz no, y como decorador no importa lo que dice el icono, estas usando el de xfwm
<guampa> cuando elegis compiz como wm ahi podes elegir entre emerald o gtk-win-decorator
<k100> porque me gusta mas como tengo ahora mi escritorio y solo preferiria desde el entorno xfce aumentar el taqmaño de los bordes y botones de las ventanas
<guampa> tenes que ver como es la config de xfwm, por lo que leo es grafica no necesitas editar nada
<k100> en los archivos xfwm solo me aparecen imagenes de iconos no texto de programacion o configuracion
<k100> xfwm4
<Alchareo> k100: no hay ningun themerc??
<guampa> http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfwm4
<guampa> no te conviene elegir un tema que tenga mas o menos lo que te gusta?
<guampa> bueno aca hay un tuto http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201008/page04.html
<guampa> para hacer el tema que quieras
<k100> carperta themerc no encuentro solo themes
<k100> en urs/share/themes
<Alchareo> k100: themerc no es carpeta es un archivo de configuración dentro de la carpeta del tema
<guampa> por lo que dice en el tuto que te pase, el tema va en /usr/share/themes/nombredeltema
<guampa> ahi dentro van los graficos y una carpeta que se tiene que llamar xfwm4
<Alchareo> k100: usualmente se encuentra ahi donde estan la imagenes de los botones
<guampa> dentro de esa carpeta va el themerc
<cousteau> ¿qué significa rc?
<Alchareo> k100: lo que guampa te dice es muy cierto
<guampa> cousteau: vaya, yo hubiera jurado que era "resource configuration"
<cousteau> ah, gracias
<guampa> pero wikipedia dice que justamente eso "no es" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rc_file
<cousteau> ah
<k100> en las carpetas xfmw4 solo me aparecen iconos ningun archivo de configuracion
<k100> no estaran en la carpeta /etc?
<guampa> aca esta la doc oficial http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme
<guampa> en la doc oficial dice tambien que podes poner los temas en tu ~/.themes
<academia> hola , buenas tardes ,  es que quiero pasar un archivo a mi memoria  pero no me deja, quisiera saber porque no se puede
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, ya esta solucionado lo de netbeans
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: como lo has solucionado al final?
<cousteau> k100, no estará oculto?
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<cousteau> academia, ¿error?
<k100> que valores deberia de cambiar aqui para modificar el tamaño de los botones y bordes de las ventanas?   :  gtk-icon-sizes = "mini-commander-icon=32,32:print-manager=32,32:panel-button=32,32:gtk-dnd=32,32:gtk-menu=16,16:panel-menu=22,22:gtk-large-toolbar=16,16:gtk-small-toolbar=16,16:gtk-button=16,16:gtk-dialog=32,32"
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: es bueno saber, gracias
<cousteau> k100, me pregunto si cambiando la resolución en puntos por pulgada se arreglará algo
<academia> pues yo rastro y me dice que error y cuando le doy copiar y abro la usb no apaee pegar
<cousteau> en vez de 96 ponerlo a más
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, asi ya me dejo instalar el paquete .sh del netbeans sin quejarse de que no encontraba el jdk
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, depues me dio otro error con los temas de gtk2 y ya lo solucione tambien
<k100> no lo del ppp no funciona con los bordes y botones de las ventanas en xfce
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: genial, happy hacking! ^_^
<k100> aumente el tamaño de los titulos de las ventanas y en xfce tampoco aumenta los bordes y botones
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, acabo la instalacion ahora, pero no aparece el lanzador,xd
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: busca si esta accesible desde la linea de comandos, si lo esta, hay que encontrar y modificar el archivo .desktop
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, no esta desde la linea de comandos tampoco
<k100> puede ser cambiando algo de aqui? : GtkRange::trough_border = 0   GtkRange::slider_width = 16   GtkRange::stepper_size = 16   GtkRange::stepper_spacing = 0 }
<LUCKATONI> chilicuil, ya esta,xd
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: mmm, tal vez el archivo .sh es el binario, despues de que lo ejecutas aparece netbeans?
<chilicuil> LUCKATONI: vale
<guampa> k100, ahi en la documentacion debe decir. por lo que vi el grosor de bordes viene fijo en los graficos
<k100> guampa si tu lo ves mas claramente en la documentacion podrias señalarme que parametros exactos modifico para aumentar los bordes y botones de las ventanas de xfce ?
 * chilicuil se trepa a un almiqui y sale en busqueda de galletas ~~n .n/
<Alchareo> k100: en el archivo que que pegaste es para configurar los controles de la ventana
<Alchareo> k100: por ejemplo los checkbox, scrolls, menus
<Alchareo> k100: desplegalbes
<k100> y para cambiar la talla de los botones y bordes de las ventanas donde configuro?
<Alchareo> k100: me parece un poco extraño que no encuentres los themerc puesto que son esos los que controlan los bordes de ventana  asi como los botones
<Alchareo> k100: y usualmente vienen en las carpetas que antes te mencionaba guampa
<k100> urs/share/themes y themerc donde se ubica exactamente?
<guampa> mira
<guampa> no soy experto en esto de los temas, pero si este WM usa gtk, tal vez con algo como gtk-themeswich2 puedas elegir el tema "gtk"
<guampa> esto es, todo menos el borde de la ventana
<guampa> todo lo que sea exclusivamente el borde iria en estos temas de xfwm
<LUCKATONI> Hasta mañana
<guampa> si queres controlar exactamente el tema de los controles graficos gtk, ahi ya te metes en "temas de gtk"
<guampa> calculo que hay temas para xfce que incluyen ambos aspectos en el mismo tema
<guampa> para que tengan consistencia
<guampa> *gtk-themeswitch2
<k100> bien no encuentro en la carpeta themes ningun archivo themerc solo metacity gtk y xfmw4 con solo contenido de iconos pero estoy usando el gestor de archivos thunar  para xfce no creo que sea ese el motivo
<guampa> trata de encontrarlo con la terminal
<k100>  themerc: orden no encontrada
<guampa> ls -l /usr/share/themes
<guampa> te van a aparecer los que tenes instalados
<k100> si me aparecen todos
<k100> pero ni rastro del archivo themerc
<guampa> ls -la /usr/share/themes/<nombredeuntema>
<guampa> si escribis parte del nombre y apretas <TAB> te lo completa solo
<k100> 4096 Jan  9 03:17 gtk-2.0 drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 Jan  9 06:54 metacity-1 drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 Oct 28  2009 xfwm4
<k100> eso es lo que describe de l tema que tengo instalado
<guampa> bueno, ese es un tema que tiene subcomponentes, fijate que eso son tres directorios (todas esas letritas empiezan con "d")
<guampa> un directorio es para el tema gtk, otro para el tema a usarse con metacity y otro a usarse con xfwm4
<guampa> a vos el que te interesa es xfwm4, asi que pones ls -la /usr/share/themes/<nombredeltema>/xfwm4
<omikron4> Que hago para que nautilus me indique como en las versiones anteriores que espacio libre me queda en disco sin tener que pulsar en propiedades?
<k100>   3  2009 themerc
<k100> del themerc solo he encontrado eso en la terminal
<guampa> omikron4: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79548/why-doesnt-nautilus-display-the-free-space-of-a-partition
<guampa> bien k100, entonces ese es el themerc de ese tema
<k100> aparece en color blanco el resto señalado en rojo
<k100> y como puedo acceder a su configuracion?
<guampa> desde la terminal pones gedit usr/share/themes/<nombredeltema>/xfwm4/themerc
<guampa> no vas a poder usar esa terminal hasta que no cierres el editor eso si
<omikron4> gracias, guampa, ya lo he puesto... me alegro de que estuviera ahi.. graz
<omikron4> grax*
<guampa> d nada!
<israel> guampa: no es necesario cerrar el editor para poder usar la terminal, para eso existe el ctrl + z
<guampa> si no se la queria complicar
<guampa> tambien puede terminar el comando con espacio y &
<cousteau> no sé si hace falta el espacio
<guampa> si cierto, el shell lo toma igual no?
<cousteau> israel, qué hace ctrl-z?  como si añadieses un &?
<Alchareo> guampa: buena explicación la que le diste a k100
<guampa> para el proceso
<guampa> gracias :)
<k100> ya he accedido a therc y me sale una ventana  todo en blanco
<guampa> probablemente escribiste mal el nombre
<guampa> el gedit si le das un nombre de archivo inexistente va a crear uno nuevo con ese nombre
<k100> gedit usr/share/themes/Redmond/xfwm4/themerc
<guampa> te falta un /
<guampa> al principio
<k100> gedit /usr/share/themes/Redmond/xfwm4/themerc
<guampa> calculo que si
<k100> es asi como debe ser?
<guampa> creo que lo tengo instalado aqui, espera
<k100> ahora ya me sale
<guampa> ok
<k100> active_border_color=#000000 button_layout=O|HMC button_offset=1 button_spacing=0 full_width_title=true inactive_border_color=#000000 maximized_offset=2 show_app_icon=true title_alignment=left title_horizontal_offset=2 title_vertical_offset_active=1 title_vertical_offset_inactive=1
<k100> donde toco para que aumente el borde y los iconos de las ventanas?
<guampa> ah, si
<guampa> eso es lo que te explique arriba, el borde e iconos son graficos, tendrias que editar los graficos
<guampa> o poner graficos nuevos hechos por vos
<guampa> en el themerc se configuran extras como orden de los botones, espaciado de botones, ancho del titulo,etc
<guampa> eso dice en la doc oficial
<k100> ya pero si fuera programador no tendria que ir buscando la solucion
<guampa> no entiendo lo que decis, como es eso?
<k100> lo de que tendria que hacer un nueva tema para cambiarlo
<guampa> "si fuera programador no tendria que ir buscando la solucion"
<guampa> ^
<guampa> practicamente esa es la actividad del programador, no comprendo
<guampa> si queres un decorador que te permita elegir el ancho del borde facilmente, pasate a compiz con emerald
<guampa> es fantastico al menos en mi experiencia
<k100> el programador con dos o tres herramientas lo modificaria sin mas
<guampa> si, una de esas herramientas para este software es un editor de bitmaps
<guampa> esto igual no es programacion, es "theming"
<Alchareo> k100: es comoprogramación de guines
<k100> con gedit.conf si no recuerdo mal desde gnome podia hacer eso sin problemas
<Alchareo> k100: guiones tipo bash y ese tipo de cosas
<guampa> k100, todo depende lo que quieras. el entorno que usas te pone a tu disposicion un selector de temas ya hechos. podes instalar los que quieras desde el manejador e iran a /usr/themes, podes bajar los que quieras de internet y ponerlos en ~/.themes
<guampa> si queres mas control, tenes hacer los graficos vos mismo y leer los manuales de xfwm4 y gtk
<guampa> hay una excepcion con gtk, yo tengo instalada una herramienta para hacerle el ajuste fino en ubuntu
<guampa> se llama "gnome color chooser"
<guampa> no se si te funcionara en xfce, pero aca en gnome puedo controlar el tema de gtk por encima de lo que pone el tema que uso
<k100> bien descargare los temas de gtk-themeswich2 por si me sirviera alguno
<guampa> y claro gtk-themeswitch2 te permite elegir temas de gtk ya hechos
<israel> no no quieres cambiar el tema pero no sabes nada de programacion, pues no hay un boton que haga eso que quieres :p
<Alchareo> muy cierto israel, es lo bueno de esto, que aprendes o aprendes
<k100> con que hicieran herramientas para ese desempeño muy faciles de usar y todo en grafica bastaria sin atesorar conocimientos tecnicos necesariamente
<guampa> si pero eso si no existe a quien se lo queres demandar? a quien le pagaste por el software?
<Alchareo> k100: lo que podrias hacer es pagarle a un programador para que te adapte lo que deseas
<guampa> sino podes escribirlo vos o pagarle a quien lo haga y luego compartir el codigo, asi se ha hecho todo lo que existe ahora
<k100> no eso ya de por si deberia ir integrado en el os para personificarlo sin limites
<guampa> si, eso lo tiene que escribir una persona
<guampa> gratis
<Alchareo> k100: pero es que el so ya es muy configurable, o acaso el win te dejaba configurarlo mucho
<k100> si con tuneup previo pago quedaba el guindows chulisimo pero con limites
<Alchareo> k100: no lo creo yo lo use y al igual que tu nunca encontre una herramienta en ese so que me dejara adaptar los graficos a mi antojo
<guampa> en windows tambien podes elegir distintos shells graficos, y para configurarlos estas mas o menos en la misma
<Alchareo> k100: y aca se tiene control total
<israel> pues yo veo que es configurable a tus necesidades pero para eso es necesario conocimientos de programacion cosa que en windows no se puede
<Alchareo> comparto lo que dice israel
<Alchareo> aca se tiene control total, solo que eso implica leer un poco
<Alchareo> para no dar pasos totalmente a oscuras
<k100> solo con que insertaran un script con grafica para modificar los valores de todas las graficas del os bastaria
<k100> solo para modificar las dimensiones o tamaños
<israel> k100: si eso es lo que te gustaria por que no te lo avientas, la cosa no es tan sencillo verdad?
<guampa> si todo estuviera hecho en linux seria una fiesta mundial, pero no es asi, siempre esta en construccion. lo bueno es que es el trabajo de centenares de miles de personas que esta a tu disposicion. por eso cuando algo NO esta, o bien haces lo que podes, o te haces cargo del tema
<Alchareo> y la cosa es que se sigue la filosofia unix de que no debes concentrar tantas utilidades en una sola herrramienta
<israel> no puedo estar mas de acuerdo guampa
<Alchareo> guampa: cierto lo que dices
<k100> y porque la gran cantidad de temas para xfce son todos con bordes de ventanas y botones tan pequeños ?
<guampa> heh, no lo se. nunca use xfce
<guampa> hace años que estoy usando emerald a mi me parece muy buen decorador, ni hablar de compiz como WM
<k100> bajando la resolucion esto es subsanable , pero se veria peor todo a traves del screen
<Alchareo> k100: mira que cosa tu buscas bordes anchos, mientras yo lo que siempre hago es hacer los bordes de ventana lo mas delgado posibles
<guampa> si yo tambien prefiero el minimo borde posible
<Alchareo> inclusive me eh modificado los temas de gnome-shell para adaptarlo a mis fuentes
<k100> yo quiero botones extragrandes para no lastimar mas mi vision
<Alchareo> y colores
<guampa> k100, te sugiero que busques temas en los sitios web que se dedican a temas graficos
<k100> todo lo quiero macro en el escritorio para no forzar la vista
<guampa> http://xfce-look.org/
<k100> sin perder resolucion en la pantalla
<guampa> por ejemplo
<Alchareo> k100: haz lo que guampa te recomienda. puesto que de tantos temas que hay alguno te debe agradar y veras que contendra lo que buscas en un tema
<guampa> ahi seguramente algun tema mas grande encontraras, mismo con gtk o por ahi alguno ya incluye un tema gtk compatible
<k100> debe ser un tema maximalista no minimalista
<guampa> hm
<guampa> ubicalos en ~/.themes
<guampa> cada uno en su carpeta
<k100> ok pero de esa lista seguro que el 99 por ciento son minimalistas no macros
<guampa> ver aclaraciones anteriores
<k100> bien es cuestion de tiempo ya hallare la solucion
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-11
<guampa> seguramente k100
<k100> bueno estoy chock ya no me aguanto sentado en la silla , hasta la proxima
<guampa> nos vemos
<Alchareo> adios ysuerte
<Alchareo> Nos vemos otro dia es hora de descansar que pasen buena tarde-noche
<guampa> bye Alchareo
<totocolombia> hola buenas noches
<neko_> hola
<neko_> quiero activar el driver ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<neko_> pero me aparece el siguiente mensaje http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56686453/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-10%2019%3A12%3A07.png
<neko_> mi log es este http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56686453/jockey.log
<neko_> alguiens sabe cual es el problema?
<braiam> neko_, que tarjeta grafica usas?
<neko_> una 5770
<braiam> mm... "lspci | grep -i vga" que te tira
<neko_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56686453/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-10%2019%3A34%3A57.png
<braiam> baja los drivers catalyst de ATI, los de jockey no son recomendables...
<neko_> de la pagina de AMD dices?
<braiam> sip
<neko_> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx ese esta bien?
<neko_> lo que me da gracia es que
<neko_> en Additional Drivers
<neko_> no me aparece
<neko_> ninguno
<neko_> como activado
<neko_> pero aun asi tengo el Catalyst Control Center instalado
<neko_> la version 11.8
<neko_> que se supone que se instalo cuando active el que lo es post-update
<neko_> ahorita estoy descargando los de la pagina de AMD
<t0ken_> Hola buenas noches baje un tema para ubuntu pero me dice que es un tema shell no se como instalarlo alguien me podria ayudar?
<debsan> t0ken_, tenés genome3 ?
<debsan> gnome shell ?
<t0ken_> debsan pues me dice que tengo que remplasar algo haci
<debsan> t0ken_, mi pregunta era si usas unity o gnome-shell ?
<t0ken_> jaja y como saber ?
<kurama10> t0ken_, que version de ubuntu tienes
<kurama10> ?
<t0ken_> 10.04
<kurama10> entonces ve a la parte donde dice sistema y dale clck en donde dice acerga de GNOME
<kurama10> *aceca
<kurama10> *acerca
<debsan> usa gnome 2 seguramente
<kurama10> sip
<debsan> no le va a servir el tema shell
<kurama10> debsan, pero no esta de mas enseñarle donde se ve jejejeje
<debsan> claro que no
<t0ken_> aver
<t0ken_>  donde en administracion?
<t0ken_> no encuentro donde me dicen
<kurama10> tienes tres opciones en la parte de arriba no ? aplicaciones , lugares y sistema cierto?
<kurama10> en el menu de sistema dale click y casi al ultimo ahi dice
<kurama10> o a menos que uses kubuntu
<t0ken_> es ubuntu ya lo encontre pero que debe de desir
<debsan> t0ken_, que dice ?
<t0ken_> pues me sale una ventana con un buen de letras estoy leiendo
<t0ken_> jeje
<t0ken_> dice bienbenido al escritorio genome
<t0ken_> dice versíon 2.30.2
<debsan> eureka! es gnome2
<t0ken_> jaja
<t0ken_>  entonses no sirve?
<debsan> eso quiere decir que no sirve ese tema de gnome shell.
<t0ken_> :/
<t0ken_> entonses no vdd
<debsan> cuando busques temas fijate que diga para gnome2 o gtk2, si dice unity gnome3 gtk3 gnome-shell no va a funcionar.
<t0ken_> y que como actualizo tengo que actualizar todo mi ubuntu?
<debsan> probablemente
<t0ken_> ok gracias
<spikelinux> saludos buenas noches
<spikelinux> como estamos
<debsan> spikelinux, ahi andamos
<debsan> usted ?
<spikelinux> aki entrando
<spikelinux> despues de un rato
<spikelinux> de aucencia
<debsan> rato largo ?
<spikelinux> como unos 5 meses
<spikelinux> jeje
<spikelinux> y como estan
<spikelinux> feliz anio a todos
<debsan> jejeje
<Guest32387> buenas
<Guest32387> para instalar un paquete descargado con wget
<Guest32387> como se hace?
<lana> como se llama la parte de la barra superior donde aparece el nombre de usuario , las conexiones de red,....
<lana> se puede hacer mas grande
<Like> genteee
<Like> buen diaaaaaa
<Like> esta configurado como smtp rsrsrsrsrs a mi me figura que esta todo ok.. que tenga un buen dia y como siempre el mejor soporte tecnico. PERO PERA VOS SABES QUIEN SOY YO ??
<Like> saludos a la gente de panama http://www.panamajazzfestival.com/artistas_2012/2011/7/28/omara-portuondo.html
<wincide> buenas chavalada, me ha ocurrido algo al instalar un 11.10.  He añadido una particion /almacen , y me la monta como solo lectura , (con root tengo rw) . He cambiado en el fstab los parametros a defaults,rw,user,auto , pero sigo sin poder escribir . He cambiado los derechos a toda la particion a 775,  pero tampoco puedo escribir. Al hacer un mount -o remount /almacen
<wincide>    el log muestra esto : Jan 11 12:12:26 cacharro kernel: [ 1013.488613] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<wincide> alguna idea de como poder montar esta particion para que los usuarios puedan leer y escribir como toda la vida?
<fosco_> wincide: de que tipo es la particion?
<wincide> fosco_, es ext4
<wincide> me vi forzado a darle 777 a la particion y meter mi user en el grupo por defecto adm  para que funcionase, lo cual no tiene mucho sentido ..
<fosco_> wincide: las particiones q soportan permisos, como las ext, no se manejan desde el fstab
<fosco_> la solucion más correcta en mi opinion seria crear una carpeta dentro de /almacen
<fosco_> hacerla propiedad del usuario y darle permisos 755
<fosco_> igual que si se tratase de /
<wincide> eso hice, pero no me parece la solucion mas acertada, en cualquier caso quizas me equivoque. Gracias
<Decepticon> buenos dias
<Decepticon> necesito una ayuda por favor
<atotclic> que te pasa Decepticon
<Decepticon> tengo un problema ya q tengo internet full y la unica pagina q no me deja entrar es a youtube, pobre con otra pc y todo bien
<Decepticon> yo pago mi internet y todo esta bien solo q sale conexion fallida, osea nisiquiera entra a  la web
<atotclic> pero alguna otra pagina con flash
<atotclic> has probado
<atotclic> en que sistema estas
<atotclic> ubuntu supongo??
<atotclic> Decepticon,  estas??
<atotclic> Decepticon, estas??
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> dime
<Decepticon> disculpame! ando medio mal con este problema
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> con flash si
<atotclic> ok estas en ubun tu
<Decepticon> excelente
<Decepticon> todo bien
<atotclic> no es flash
<Decepticon> el problema es q nisiquiera entra a la web
<atotclic> de momento
<Decepticon> sale como si no tuviera internet
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> mira las dns que te da el rouyter
<atotclic> en informacion de la conexion y que tipo de adsl tienes?? o router??
<atotclic> Decepticon,  estas??
<Decepticon> de momento !
<Decepticon> router
<atotclic> dime la informacion de la conexion
<Decepticon> con cable y inalambrico sale lo mismo
<Decepticon> la probe con otra pc y si sale
<Decepticon> la misma web ,  con cable y sin cable
<Decepticon> bien
<atotclic> si pero mira las dns que te da el router
<Decepticon> dns del router estan bien
<Decepticon> un tecnico fue ayer y probamos con un laptop d el y d una amiga mia
<atotclic> a ver yo tenia un problema con flash
<atotclic> con otros pcs perfecto
<atotclic> pero nlas dns que me daba a ubuntu
<atotclic> no era la correcta
<Decepticon> no es flash
<Decepticon> 220% seguro q no
<atotclic> ya que flash si se ejecutaba
<atotclic> haz un test de velocidad en testdevelocidad.eu
<atotclic> perdon testvelocidad.eu
<atotclic>  si te sale un error dimelo
<Decepticon> no
<Decepticon> nada
<atotclic> no entras
<Decepticon> es con youtube q no deja entrar
<Decepticon> es la unica web
<atotclic> pero el test a ido bien??
<Decepticon> si
<atotclic> mira dentro del router que no tengas capado youtube
<atotclic> pero has dicho que con otros si
<atotclic> es muy raro elimina historial o cokies etc
<Decepticon> ni asi
<Decepticon> dejalo
<Decepticon> sabes como seleccionar un dispositivo d audio
<Decepticon> escojo el de los headeset y se cambia
<Decepticon> cuando los voy a usar el mismo ubuntu los cambia
<Kouen> hello
<Kouen> i need help
<Kouen> op hola necesito ayuda
<matt23> jaja nice one
<matt23> con que?
<Kouen> no... es raro... no podia acceder al centro de software de ubuntu
<Kouen> y ya se soluciono
<Kouen> me decia debe de estar conectado a internet
<Nicko_9414> hola a todos
<Lifed> buenas
<guampa> buenas Lifed
<vince__> Hola a igos tengo una duda sobre ubuntu
<vince__> Resulta que cuando estaba por youtube vi varios videos de virus en ubuntu eso es posible?
<guampa> si es posible, pero en la practica practicamente no hay casos
<guampa> (valga la redundancia)
<vince__> pero si fueran reales que le harian a  mi pc
<vince__> ?
<guampa> depende lo que haya programado el autor del virus
<vince__> pero le puede hacer daño a mi computadora o si puede mover mis cosas y archivos
<guampa> vince__: en cualquier sistema un virus puede llegar a hacer daño, depende lo que le hayan programado
<vince__> perdon *_________*
<vince__> pero por el momento no existen virus vdd
<guampa> eh?
<vince__> por ahora no existe ninguno que afecte mucho a ubuntu
<guampa> no, por ahora no
<guampa> igual hay antivirus para linux
<bandabardo> pero si se vuelve ubuntu mas pupular segure se craran virus
<bandabardo> se crearan virus
<vince__> ok gracias
<vince__> pero haran los virus con aplicaciones de terceros no?
<vince__> no los suministrso por canonical ni ubuntu
<guampa> eso es imposible de responder
<guampa> no podes saber que es lo que van a hacer
<bandabardo> vale mas que nada los virus son echos por todo mundo
<bandabardo> desde corporaciones, la mafia rusa, china y usuarios domesticos
<vince__> :(
<forces> cuando era el comando para ver que versión de ubuntu usas?
<guampa> lsb_release
<LUCKATONI> forces, lsb_release -a o cat /etc/issue
<LUCKATONI> Alguien sabe como se cambia el fondo de escritorio desde la terminal?
<Decepticon> buenas tardes! hola atodos
<Decepticon> me gustaria que me hicieran una recomendacion por favor
<Decepticon> estoy trabajando como soporte tecnico y mi jefe me pidio q hiciera algo en linux para el departamento de soporte tecnico
<Decepticon> cualquier cosa y en verdad no tengo idea
<Decepticon> me gustaria la ayuda de cualquiera con cualquier idea buena
<Decepticon> tengo esta prueba y debo pasarla sino hacia la guillotina conmigo
<wicope> soporte técnico, qué tipo de soporte?
<wicope> ping
<wicope> away
<Decepticon> soporte tecnico general
<Decepticon> pc
<Decepticon> darle ayuda al usuario
<Decepticon> trabajo en un call center
<Decepticon> y tenemos entre 80 y 120 personas
<Decepticon> diarias
<Decepticon> q tal es el ubuntu 11.10=?
<LUCKATONI> pues vaya, aún existe mimecar ,xd
<fzeta> iep!
<administrador> hola
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si el virtual dj funciona bien con wine en la 11.10
<mimecar> lo has mirado en la web de wine?
<rbndj8> nop
<administrador> hola
<administrador> nesecito un sintetisador de voz
<administrador> colo loquendo
<administrador> para ubuntu
<administrador> 10.10
<guampa> orca es un sintetizador de texto a voz
<guampa> esta en synaptic
<rbndj8> minecar donde puedo ver los programas k funcionan bien con wine
<administrador> orca
<administrador> asi se llama
<mimecar> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<arch_y> saludos desde chile
<guampa> administrador: si
<rbndj8> grax
<nissan> buenas
<nissan> como convierto o activo la tecla q sale en windows para ubuntu
<nissan> alguien sabe!
<mimecar> pon alguna combinación de teclas que la use
<nissan> ya fucniono
<nissan> gracias
<nissan> excelente solo hace falta quitar ese logo dañino y pngo una calcomania d ubuntu
<nissan> mimecar: una pregunta
<nissan> mimecar: sabras de algun proyecto intereante en ubuntu
<nissan> tengo una tarea con eso d la universidad
<mimecar> intereasnte en...?
<jandro> ¿Me sabría alguien recomendar una buena alternativa (o combinación de alternativas) a Torrentflux-b4rt, que soporte múltiples usuarios y que tenga interfaz web?
<jandro> Mi idea es instalar el cliente en mi servidor de casa y así cada uno de mis compañeros de piso (usuarios normales, luego un interfaz básico) se puedan conectar a él con su cuenta de usuario y cada uno poner sus descargas.
<cousteau> creo que soy el único con un portátil _sin_ logotipo de windows en el teclado  :)
<guampa> jandro, torrentflux esta en ubuntu
<jandro> guampa: busco algo que no sea torrentflux*
<nissan> mimecar: si
<nissan> estoy leyendo pero nada
<mimecar> unity es un proyecto de ubuntu
<nissan> lo parecido encontre fue traduccion de drupal hacia ingles
<nissan> folletso en español pero eso no me ayuda
<nissan> mimecar:  unity, ok, q ventaja me ofrece o q me ofrece
<nissan> mimecar:  q podria hacer yo con eso!
<mimecar> usarlo
<mimecar> o ayudar a depurarlo
<nissan> mimecar:  pero  q hace unity
<mimecar> es el gestor de ventanas de ubuntu 11.04  / 11.10
<nissan> ahhhh!
<nissan> es 3D
<nissan> te lleva a otra galaxia
<nissan> viajas en el tiempo, q hace en si!
<mimecar> nissan: no
<Alchareo> nissan: te deja usar tu maquina de manera grafica
<mimecar> descarga un live cd de esas versiones o mira vídeos en youtube
<cousteau> nissan, tiene una barra arriba que cuando maximizas se convierte en barra de título + menú principal
<cousteau> y una a la izquierda con accesos directos y ventanas abiertas
<mimecar> cousteau: si no lo ve / usa es complicado
<cousteau> mimecar, como matrix?
<LUCKATONI> Alguien sabe como se cambia el fondo de escritorio desde la terminal?
<mimecar> edita la configuración de dconf con dconf-editor
<cousteau> ¿qué es dconf-editor?  ¿como el antiguo gconf-editor?
<mimecar> cousteau: es lo que usa gnome 3
<mimecar> son parecidos
<cousteau> ok
<LUCKATONI> he probado con el comando gconftool , pero nada
<mimecar> Gnome 3 no usa gconf
<LUCKATONI> yo pero yo tengo unity
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: usas ubuntu 11.10?
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: prueba con gconf-editor
<wicope> El Día del Usuario Ubuntu se llevará a cabo el sábado 14 de Enero del 2012 , entre otras interesantes: mimecar 	  Copias de seguridad: Grsync y Clonezilla 	  18:00UTC   :PPPP
<mimecar> Alchareo: Gnome 3 no usa gconf
<LUCKATONI> mimecar, si
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: entonces estas usando gnome 3
<mimecar> wicope: no me lo recuerdes :P
<Alchareo> mimecar: oh cierto, no me fije que escribio que usaba unity
<mimecar> en la 11.10 unity se ejcuta sobre Gnome 3
<LUCKATONI> mimecar, Ubuntu 11.10 no trae por defecto Unity?
<mimecar> Alchareo: el cambio a gnome 3 marea un poco (yo también pensaba al principio que gconf no funcionaba :P)
<mimecar> Unity y Gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<mimecar> Gnome 3 es el escritorio
<LUCKATONI> aahh ok, entendido,xd
<LUCKATONI> entonces, que solucion con escritorio gnome3 para cambiar mi fondo?
<mimecar> desde consola usar dconf
<mimecar> desde el escritorio, cambiar el fondo
<Katarcis> LUCKATONI,  Dale arriba a la derecha tonde esta tu nombre y luego le das consifugracion del sistema
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: no te compliques y hazlo desde configuracion del sistema
<LUCKATONI> umm, queria que mi fondo cambiara cada cierto tiempo, y pretendo hacerlo en un script
<Katarcis> a bueno eso ya es otra cosa xd
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: create un archivo xml con la ruta de las imagenes que quieres
<LUCKATONI> y que hago con eso Alchareo ?
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: creas el archivo mira mas o menos asi
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: <background>
<Alchareo>   <starttime>
<Alchareo>     <year>2011</year>
<Alchareo>     <month>02</month>
<Alchareo>     <day>01</day>
<Alchareo>     <hour>00</hour>
<Alchareo>     <minute>00</minute>
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<LUCKATONI> Alchareo, se como crear un archivo xml y su estructura, pero cual es su finalodad?
<LUCKATONI> guampa, tardaste mucho,xd
<guampa> :P
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: la finalidad es que los nombre3es de las imagenes que hay en el archivo rotaran cada cierto tirmpo
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: es decir tu wallpaper cambiara cada x tiempo
<LUCKATONI> y donde en que carpeta estará ese .xml?
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: o tambien intenta ver si el demonio wallpapoz te funciona
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: instala y configura wallpapo, eso te ahorra lo de crear el xml, aunque no se si funcione en gnome3
<LUCKATONI> Alchareo, eso no me va creo
<LUCKATONI> Alchareo, se que hay varias herramientas para eso, pero pretendia hacerlo con bash, mas que nada para practicar,xd
<LUCKATONI> Alchareo, El archivo xml don estará situado? que no entiendo muy bien lo que pretendes,xd
<Alchareo> LUCKATONI: ok, entonces prueba haciendo el xml puede estar en cualquier carpeta, en lo que hay que tener cuidado es en poner la ruta exacta de las imagnes
<Katarcis> LUCKATONI, http://pastebin.com/C9vgEwFj
<LUCKATONI> Katarcis, funciona eso?xd
<Katarcis> yo lo use hace tiempos
<Katarcis> ya no. porque me marea esa cambiadera de fondo
<malebola> cual es el canal ubuntu off topic
<Alchareo> Katarcis: vaya buen script
<Katarcis>  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<LUCKATONI> Katarcis, pues gracias , voy a probarlo ahora mismo
<Katarcis> LUCKATONI,  recuerda dale permisos de ejecucion y ponerlo en el inicio de sesión
<LUCKATONI> si si
<LUCKATONI> Alchareo, gracias
<LUCKATONI> por cierto, Katarcis aún sigue funcionando, gracias,xd
<Katarcis> Si funciona?
<LUCKATONI> si, perfectamente además
<LUCKATONI> al final no he practicado, pero bueno,xd
<Katarcis> haha
<LUCKATONI> :)
<fosco_> nas
<luisgrin> estamos tratando de instalar remote system support en el eclipse-php sobre ubuntu 10.4  y no hay caso ... en wxp and bien.. alguna idea+
<luisgrin> es decir.. solo trabaja remote system con la opcion linux, pero no deja agregar otros como ser ftp o ssh
<LUCKATONI> para que ejecute un script al iniciar el sistema usais rc.local no?
<fosco_> si
<LUCKATONI> es que no me va,xd
<LUCKATONI> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<LUCKATONI> fosco_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/801171/   hechale un vistazo si puedes
<fosco_> a ver
<fosco_> eso se ejecuta ANTES de que se inicie la sesion
<fosco_> no creo que te sirva, el rc.local es para instrucciones del sistema
<LUCKATONI> umm.. entiendo
<fosco_> para instrucciones de usuario usa los propios mecanismos de gnome
<LUCKATONI> que mecanismos?
<fosco_> en el caso de gnome gnome-session-properties
<fosco_> ejecuta eso
<fosco_> haces una entrada nueva q llame a tu script y ya está
<LUCKATONI> ok, gracias
<fosco_> personalmente nunca usaría un wallpaper cambiante
<fosco_> pero cada cual...
<LUCKATONI> por el amareo o por otra cosa
<LUCKATONI> ?
<fosco_> distrae, si
<LUCKATONI> xd
<braiam> yo solo llegue a usar el del "globo terráqueo" en tiempo "real" y actualizaba cada 30 minutos...
<fosco_> al menos esa conserva mas o menos siempre los mismos colores
<fosco_> tienes un fondo claro y de repente pasa a uno oscuro... y tus retinas sufren
<braiam> y es una buena manera de recordar que ya casi amanece :D
<roberlunaa> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-12
<fosco_> hola
<roberlunaa> alguien me pudiera ayudar para isntalar una tarjeta de video, me sale el siguiente error Error -1 registering devices
<fosco_> que modelo es?
<patricio> Hola buenas tardes  desde Chile... necesito ayuda para recuperar mi entorno X en Ubuntu 10.10
<patricio> Al iniciar me aparece el mensaje de "No es posible detectar su monitor o su tarjeta de red ... etc " y una opcion de aceptar me lleva a opciones que no me han servido... si abro una consola y hago un startx se queda pegado en una pantalla negra con el cursor al medio...
<patricio> instalé Wubi y con este entorno puedo ver mis particiones del sistema que quiero recuperar...
<patricio> Qué archivos puedo copiar de este y reemplazar en el que no funciona??
<roberlunaa> saludos fosco
<roberlunaa> es una hauppage 1600
<roberlunaa> tome un manual de la siguiente pagina y me aparece que no puede registrar ni inicializar la tarjeta http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<patricio_> Hola buenas tardes  desde Chile... necesito ayuda para recuperar mi entorno X en Ubuntu 10.10
<patricio>  Al iniciar me aparece el mensaje de "No es posible detectar su monitor o su tarjeta de red ... etc " y una opcion de aceptar me lleva a opciones que no me han servido... si abro una consola y hago un startx se queda pegado en una pantalla negra con el cursor al medio...
<patricio>  instalé Wubi y con este entorno puedo ver mis particiones del sistema que quiero recuperar...
<patricio> Qué archivos puedo copiar de este y reemplazar en el que no funciona??
<chilicuil> patricio_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chilicuil> patricio_: puedes eliminar ese archivo desde el livecd
<patricio_> Gracias chilculi... pero justamente ese archivo no está en /etc/X11 en ninguno de los dos...
<patricio_> instalé el wubi desde un instalador, no encontré livecd para bajar...
<patricio_> pero desde este puedo ver los archivos y entrar como root en nautilus y ver cuales copiar...
<chilicuil> patricio_: ese error siempre te ha aparecido, o es que actualizaste Ubuntu?
<patricio_> desinstalé apache y se llevó eso, no me fijpe en el post que estaba siguiendo y decía en inglés... "do not use... y la instruccion que copié y pegué " después al leer mejor me di cuenta del do not use (no usar) y decía que era porque se podía llevar parte de mi escritorio gnome.... pero ya era tarde... al reiniciar... el mensajito ese...
<chilicuil> mmm
<chilicuil> tienes aun la pagina del tutorial?
<chilicuil> si es eso, solo tienes que instalar los paquetes que desinstalaste
<patricio_> de donde squé la instrucción??
<chilicuil> patricio_: aja, o tambien puedes ver tu mismo el historial de instalacion de /var/log/dpkg.log*
<patricio_> ya lo encontré.... cómo lo pego??
<chilicuil> ya encontraste que?, el log o el link?
<braiam> !paste patricio_
<kubot> patricio_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<patricio_> dice tan clarito y grande DO NOT etc... :$
<chilicuil> pues solo pasalo por aqui
<chilicuil> el link
<chilicuil> tal vez podamos encontrar entre varios que paquetes corresponden
<chilicuil> mmm, y si solo instalas $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<chilicuil> igual y eso funcionaria
<patricio_> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/01/how-to-uninstall-lamp-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<patricio_> no me resulto lo del pastebin... :(
<patricio_> tu dices iniciar en el que quiero recuperar con consola??
<chilicuil> xD, ouch, perdon.., mm, prueba con $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chilicuil> patricio_: sip
<chilicuil> patricio_: no hay otra forma,mmm, bueno tambien puedes montar la particion / y hacer chroot a esa particion.., e instalar los programas que te hacen falta
<patricio_> puede que resulte yo había intentado con install gnome y gnome2 pero me dice que no puede bajar las dependencias, en el que está fallado no tengo salida a internet... uso un modem usb y no se como conectarme por consola con el...
<patricio_> por eso pensaba copiar y pegar todo lo que tenga que ver con X11 o xorg desde este que funciona al que no, tengo separados el / del home...
<patricio_> pero no hay un xorg.conf en X11 ... ni en este que está bien ni en el que está mal... ayer hice una búsqueda y lo encontró pero en otra parte...
<chilicuil> patricio_: ya, es que tu problema no esta relacionado con la conf de X, sino con la falta de paquetes
<chilicuil> tienes que instalarlos de alguna forma
<chilicuil> patricio_: por defecto, X no usa xorg.conf
<patricio_> copiar pegar desde este a la carpeta correspondiente del malo??
<chilicuil> patricio_: no, instalar el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<patricio_> se puede sin internet??
<chilicuil> patricio_: sip
<patricio_> OK chiliculi... gracias anotaré la instrucción y reiniciaré en el "malo" inicio consola y veré que pasa...
<chilicuil> patricio_: puedes descargarlos de otra compu, quemarlos en un cd e instalarlos en el sistema sin red
<patricio_> si no resulta vuelvo desde este a ver que puedo copiar  y pegar de este al otro...
<chilicuil> vale, buena suerte
<patricio_> Gracias...
<Katarcis> Algun software parecido al que usan los cafe internet?  para linux...
<chilicuil> Katarcis: para medir el tiempo, o para limitar la funcionalidad de la computadora?
<Katarcis> Bueno el de medir el tiempo y el otro que muestra todas las computadoras y puedes ver lo que hacen
<Katarcis> ademas de apagarlo desde el pc servidor y eso
<Katarcis> y para limitarlo tambien xD
<Katarcis> Claro que estaba pensando montar el home en /tmp/ para que se borre todo lo que hacen las personas en el transcurso del día cuando se apague la pc
<chilicuil> pues yo no he visto nada similar, pero con gusto te ayudo a buscar
<Katarcis> si estaba buscando pero no encuentro.. sabes como se llama el que usan en windows?
<chilicuil> Katarcis: mmm, nop xD
<chilicuil> y nunca me fijo en eso cuando voy a rentar una computadora
<chilicuil> http://www.cyber-cafe-software.com/eng/Linux/ ?
<Katarcis> ya vi ese
<Katarcis> solo existe cliente para linux
<Katarcis> y solo para ubuntu
<Katarcis> no esta el servidor
<Katarcis> solo para win
<chilicuil> mmm, http://opencoffee.lnxteam.org/trac
<chilicuil> Katarcis: o probar el software que te guste con wine
<Katarcis> mm no creo
<LinoSP> holas alguien tiene multiboot de ubuntu, windows y android?
<LinoSP> tengo una duda ... creo q android no me detecta la particion ext4
<LinoSP> no me deja instalarlo
<braiam> err... android?
<guzard> buenas
<guzard> nesecito  saber donde puedo encontrar una peli de los a;os viejos
<guzard> *anos
<guzard> lol an~os de los 85
<guampa> guzard: pregunta en el OT
<guampa> aca es para soporte de ubuntu
<guzard> guampa, donde me ayudan_
<guampa> proba en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<patricio> Hola arp... buenas noches... aca en Chile por lo menos es de noche ya...
<LinoSP> alguien ha pasado con exito de ext4 a ext3  ???
<arp-> pasar?
<patricio> arp : Logré instalar wubi como me sugeriste y desde este puedo ver la instalación de Ubuntu que no me funciona...
<arp-> wubi?
<arp-> eso es ubuntu sobre windows, que horror
<patricio> no quedaba otra mientras recupero mi pantalla...  jeje
<arp-> dificil que yo recomiende wubi
<arp-> no recuerdo haberlo dicho
<patricio> me dijiste de un live cd... y encontré wubi los otros son alternate...
<arp-> pero
<patricio> en todo caso tengo todo a la vista excepto al innombrable... pero lo que neceito es copiar los archivos de este engendro que me funciona a mi carpeta / que ahora veo a través de este
<arp-> yo te dije una LiveCD
<arp-> no wubi
<arp-> Wibu es instalar ubuntu sobre windows
<arp-> en fin
<patricio> tú sabes que archivos tendría que copiar de este y pegar en el que no funciona??
<arp-> ya te dije
<arp-> no podes hacer eso
<arp-> no es Windows esto
<arp-> son varios paquetes que conforman una instalacion
<arp-> hace las cosas bien, emepza de 0
<patricio> por lo menos logré ver que tengo el sistema separado del home ... en una partición tengo los archivos con info y en la otra el sistema....
<arp-> ok
<patricio> si reinstalo debería perder  sólo los programas y sus cnfiguraciones, no la info....
<patricio> arp : mirando los archivos de ambas instalaiones encontré que en /var/log en el malo hay 4 archivos Xorg.0.log y en la nueva solo 2 ...
<patricio> y comparando hay algunas lineas diferentes, incluida una de un fallo y en el otro archivo un successful puede ser algo por ahí??
<patricio> Salgo un momento y vuelvo...
<LinoSP> #android-x86
<academia> como  puedo poner punto y coma en ubuntu 11.04 , utilizo libre office writer
<eldari92-desktop> http://bootlog.org/blog/linux/prey-stolen-laptop-tracking-script
<MURGO> buenas!!! o/
<MURGO> o/
<carolina623> Pregunta: aptitude me muestra que necesito actualizar algunos paquetes como los puedo actualizar por consola? o como puedo saber que necesito actualizar por consola? alguien me da un poco de ayuda?
<xangua> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xangua> o simplemente usa el gestor de actualizaciones, como quieras
<xpsss> Una Pentiun III con 40 gigas y 253 mg ram le instale Ubuntu muy lento ahora lo actualice con Lubuntu.. si desinstalao Ubuntu-destok desde synaptic no afecta el Lubuntu?
<casa> hola a todos
<casa> necesito que me digan que programa es capaz de cambiar la velocidad de videos en 120fps
<casa> como para hacer un slow motion con una go pro
<casa> probe con openshop pero algun problema tiene que me renderiza los videos cortados
<arp-> un edtiro de video supongo
<casa> openshot
<xpsss> pitivi es excelente
<xpsss> Una Pentiun III con 40 gigas y 253 mg ram le instale Ubuntu muy lento ahora lo actualice con Lubuntu.. si desinstalao Ubuntu-destok desde synaptic no afecta el Lubuntu?
<casa> xpsss: tambien probe con pitivi pero no encuentro la opcion
<casa> xpsss: no afecta, luubuntu usa lubuntu-desktop que es un metqapaquete
<xpsss> Gracias v en eso estoy una maquina que solo trabajaba con win 98 y con Ubuntu 10.4 era mega lenta ahora es rapida y utilizable
<fosco_> buenas
<luis_> hola
<luis__> hola
<luis__> si? hay alguien?
<fosco_> siempre
<luis__> ya, de donde?
<luis__> la idea es que estoy buscado informacion acerca del dia ubuntu, que es pasado mañana
<luis__> y necesito sabes como participar y ver las retransmisiones
<fosco_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<luis__> vale gracias...
<luis__> ahora acabo de ingresar en freenode
<luis__> en teoria, con esto es suficiente?
<deavid> si tengo un programa y quiero que sea fácilmente instalable en Ubuntu... qué será mejor? un .deb? existen instaladores al estilo windows para Ubuntu?
<fosco_> lo más habitual es .deb
<Guest15749> hola, buenos dias! alguien puede pasarme un link de tuto para reconfigurar red inalambrica con impresora HP C4780 ? gracias!
<Guest15749> la idea es hacerlo todo desde cero nuevamente (menos resetear el router)
<Guest15749> :p
<fosco_> con que version de ubuntu?
<Guest15749> fosco_, tengo ubuntu 9.04 en la pc y ubuntu 10.04 en la lap :p son viejitos
<Guest15749> tengo dual boot en la lap con W$ 7
<Guest15749> lo que encontre en la guia ubuntu es que instale samba pero eso ya lo tengo instalado
<fosco_> que version exacta de ubuntu?
<Guest15749> ubuntu 9.04 y 10.04
<Guest15749> son dos maquinas
<fosco_> con esas versiones no debería haber problema
<fosco_> lo primero es poner la impresora en red, eso no depende de ubuntu y tendrás que usar su software
<fosco_> una vez en red desde el gestor de impresoras detectará la impresora sin problemas
<Guest15749> estuvo funcionando un tiempo pero luego ya no puedo enviar a imprimir por wifi
<Guest15749> si reseteo la impresora y repito el paso de instalacion hace todo el proceso pero solo funciona con la lap (la impresora no esta cableada=
<Guest15749> )
<Guest15749> estuve probando con hp-setup desde consola y aparentemente esta todo ok
<fosco_> desde el asistente de gnome para impresoras llegas a verla?
<Guest15749> porque el cd que trae es para W$ asi que no puedo usarlo en ubuntu
<Guest15749> fosco_,  disculpa, cual es el asistende de gnome?
<fosco_> gnome-control-center
<Guest15749> esta en el menu de sistema?
<fosco_> creo que si
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - impresoras
<Guest15749> me fijo
<Guest15749> no aparece impresora predeterminada :(
<Guest15749> la voy a apagar y volver a encender
<fosco_> pero la impresora está en red? desde otro ordenador puedes imprimir en red?
<Guest15749> alguna vez pude hacerlo desde la lap hasta que dejo de funcionar
<fosco_> eso es q la impresora no está en red
<Guest15749> te cuento: mi pc tiene conexion cableada pero ademas una placa de red inalambrica, la lap la usaba desde otro lugar e imprimia...
<m4r71x> _mx
<Guest15749> deberia buscar la ip de la impresora y verla desde la pc que es donde estoy ahora?
<fosco_> si la impresora está en red sí
<fosco_> pero me temo que el problema es q la impresora no está en red
<Guest15749> o sea que lo mejor seria volver a instalar todo desde cero?
<emyi146> Hola a todos! Necesito ayuda, como puedo forzar la escritura síncrona en un dispositivo USB?? Necesito que los archivos sean escritos inmediatamente, evitando extracción segura. Alguna sugerencia??
<fosco_> emyi146, si lo montas manualmente es fácil
<fosco_> si lo monta el sistema se complica, tendrás que pelearte con udev
<emyi146> ya, es que se automonta, creando una entrada en el fichero mtab
<Guest15749> la placa de la pc es Ralink RT2561/RT61 802.11g
<fosco_> emyi146, debes encontrar la manera de pasarle el parámetro "sync" a udev, cosa q no sé hacer
<emyi146> fosco_: lo que yo necesito es que si escribo o hago cambios en el dispositivo, estos se hagan efectivos, por si hay una extracción o algo repentino.
<Guest15749> las veces que reinstale todo lo hice con la conexion usb que te pide cuando inicias el proceso
<fosco_> Guest15749, instalar todo desde cero no solucionará nada, lo que debes hacer es seguir el protocolo de la impresora para conectarla al router
<Guest15749> eso traducido seria ponerle la ip en el router?
<fosco_> sería conectarla por usb a un pc, ejecutar el software de la impresora (que seguro es de win) y ya yestá
<emyi146> fosco_: donde se encuentra el fichero udev??
<emyi146> como se desactiva el automontaje de los USBs
<emyi146> ?
<fosco_> emyi146, udev es un servicio del sistema, se encarga de vigilar las conexiones de dispositivos y montarlos segun unas reglas preestablecidas
<Guest15749> fosco_, es lo que te decia el cd es win, pero ci ejecuto hp-setup es como que no queda instalada
<Guest15749> si*  :p
<Guest15749> estoy ejecutando la prueba de red inalambrica de la impresora
<Guest15749> es lento...
<Guest15749> resumen del diagnostico: todo ok :D
<Guest15749> en seguridad me dice que la config de la impresora coincide con la del enrutador inalambrico
<Guest15749> asi que supongo que es tema de como la veo -o no- desde la pc
<Guest15749> fosco_,  esta es la salida del comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/801812/
<fosco_> no conozco esa utilidad, peo está claro que no ve la impresora
<fosco_> sigo pensando q no está en red
<Guest15749> asi es
<Guest15749> fosco_, te agradezco el tiempo dedicado, luego vere de seguir con esto y entrar en el canal
<Guest15749> cuando la puse en red lo hice con la lap, no se si tendra que ver pero en el informe me aparece correctamente
<Guest15749> ya veremos como sigue
<Guest15749> fosco_,  nuevamente gracias
<fosco_> suerte
<emyi146> Hola tengo una duda, existe alguna manera de programar que cada X minutos se ejecute el comando "sync". Me interesa que el contenido del buffer se vuelque a los dispositivos para que se realicen las escrituras y no perder datos en caso de extracción por accidente de un USB o apagado del pc...
<emyi146> Sería genial directamente configurar este comando en todos los dispositovos al montarlos, pero no sé como hacerlo...
<Tiffon> emyi146, mira el comando cron, igual te es de utilidad
<Tiffon> nas gente como estamos
<emyi146> Tiffon: gracias, pero prefiero la utilidad visual, para tener controladas las tareas programadas
<VADER> hola gente
<arch> hola como puedo registrar mi nick
<arch> ?
<Acro> Buenas tardes
<fosco_> !registro arch
<kubot> arch: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<arch> ok muchas gracias
<arch> te pasaste amigo
<arch> Amigos hace mucho tiempo que no tocaba ubuntu, porque habia decidido meterme duramente en el mundo linux. Así fue como llegue a archlinux, una gran distribución. Han pasado un par de años y quise volver a probar un producto más acabado, y con ideas innovadoras, y creo que no hay discusión, ya que ubuntu es el elegido. REcomiendo plenamente primero pasar por una distro dura y luego llegar a ubuntu, verán como se nos alegra la vida. Saludos l
<arch> inuxeros
<cousteau> arch, bueno, yo en el trabajo uso Windows, que es aún mejor para lo que dices  :P
<LUCKATONI> este es el mismo tema de siempre, y seguro que todos pensamos lo mismo, osea nada que discutir,xd
<arch> Tranquilos, no quiero repetir lo mismo
<arch> solo queria dar algun consejo
<LUCKATONI> arch, me referia sobre el tema windows,xd
<arch> obviamente que windows es un producto acabado, y muy bueno
<arch> pero ya que estamos en un irc de ubuntu, queria dar mi opinion
<arch> hay algunas cosas que aprendi en linux y me acomodan mucho, por ejemplo editar imagenes, editar paginas web, montar tu servidor local, etc
<arch> para mi tesis estoy usando el editor de latex kile
<arch> que es mucho mejor que es igual o mejor a algunos comerciales
<cousteau> bah, yo usé Geany...  :)
<cousteau> arch, no, lo de windows lo decía por lo de "y luego llegar a ubuntu, verán como se nos alegra la vida"
<arch> ahh ok disculpa
<cousteau> eso _sí_ que hace que uno se relaje al llegar a casa
<LUCKATONI> yo estoy usando Geany, y para php esta perfecto
<arch> cousteau geany?
<arch> ahh ok
<cousteau> (de todas formas mejor seguir la charla genérica en #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<arch> lo tendre presente cousteau
<arch> entonces les pregunto otra cosa
<arch> se que existe un canal ubuntu-charlas
<arch> todavia esta vigente
<arch> el asunto de las charles
<arch> algo de openweeks
<cousteau> ah sí, creo que es este sábado
<arch> a buena
<esmirlin> chicos alguien usa skype-wrapper?
<esmirlin> o alguien usa tomahawk?
<esmirlin> parece que no :(
<fzeta> ieee panitas...
<chichimeka> tengo una instalación fresca en una lap,, el wifi es un atheros AR/242x AR542x,, lspci la reconoce y me dice que el controlador ath5k está cargado,, pero no puedo habilitarla,, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Alchareo> chichimeka: prueba encendiendo la inalambrica, algunas traen interruptor de encendido o boton
<chichimeka> Alchaero: lo he intentado, de hecho estaba funcionando bien,, la cosa es cuando quiero habilitarla en el aplet,,, simplemente se niega,,,,,,   y no encuentro problemas similares en el google
<mimecar> chichimeka: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<chichimeka> Alchaero: funcionaba bien en un debian 6 que tenía instalado antes
<Alchareo> chichimeka: prueba lo que dice mimecar en ocasiones esos problemas se resuelven actualizando
<mimecar> Debian 6 estable me parece que no lleva el kernel 3.x
<chichimeka> mimecar: ok lo hago en un momento y les comento
<mimecar> dependiendo de tu conexión ese momento será un buen rato :P
<chichimeka> mimecar, Alchaero : he actualizado y lo mismo, el controlador esta cargado, el sistema reconoce el dispositivo, pero en el applet de la barra superior no puedo habilitar la red inalámbrica
<mimecar> después de actualizar has reiniciado?
<chichimeka> mimecar si
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<chichimeka> 11.10
<mimecar> ¿tienes windows en ese equipo?
<chichimeka> no
<chichimeka> solo ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿con el Live CD te daba también problemas?
<chichimeka> no use el live cd, pero en la instalación cargó el firmware sin problemas he instalé por red inalámbrica
<mimecar> aparece algún error en los registros del sistema?
<chichimeka> la tarjeta aparece como power=off
<mimecar> seguro que tienes el hardware activado?
<chichimeka> sip, si no el iwconfig, ni lspci la reconocerían como activa y con el driver cargado,,,, y además fucionaba bien con un debian 6 ayer mismo antes de ponerle le ubuntu
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> lspci te la muestra aunque no tenga drivers
<chichimeka> lspci -k
<mimecar> la tarjeta te aparece con iwconfig  ?
<chichimeka> te mustra el driver
<chichimeka> si iwconfig aparece
<mimecar> que dispositivo ha asociado a la tarjeta ? (wlanx?
<chichimeka> wlan0
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mimecar> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<chichimeka> ok
<mimecar> el segundo hace un barrido de redes
<chichimeka> wow   mi dispositivo encontro las redes de mi edificio, sin problema
<chichimeka> en la consola,,, pero el applet de la barra sigue sin funcionar
<chichimeka> de hecho me podría conectar vía consola,
<chichimeka> pero la dueña de la lap requiere del applet
<chichimeka> no usa consola
<fosco_> buenas
<Santneo> hi
<itxshell> buenas
<Santneo> hola buenas, alguien ha virtualizado android en Ubuntu?
<xkinder> buenas tardes
<rbndj8> buenas
<atotclic> buenas
<rbndj8> alguien a istalado el traktor dj en wine
<atotclic> rbndj8, yo no pero creo quesi se puede
<atotclic> rbndj8, y una pregunta por que no utlizas alguno como audacity
<rbndj8> es k soy dj y con audacity no se puede hacer nada
<atotclic> rbndj8, prueba mixx dj
<atotclic> esta en los repositorios
<atotclic> o desde el centro de sofware
<atotclic> asi seguro que luego no tendras problema con plugins de sonido
<LUCKATONI> Ya tenemos dj, Dj Ubuntu....xd
<atotclic> rbndj8, ese yo lo he utlizado y esta muy bien
<atotclic> el probar en linux no ocupa lugar.
<rbndj8> voy a checar aver k tal
<chilicuil> a mixxx se le pueden conectar dispositivos midi =3, y queda, wowow, el otro dia vi un video
<atotclic> rbndj8,  si no tambien tienes miximun.
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> tengo un error de conexion al intentar entra a youtube
<Decepticon> mi flah esta bien y tengo internet libre
<Decepticon> es mio y puedo entrar hasta paginas ilegales
<Decepticon> pero la unica q no tengo es de youtube
<Decepticon> me podrian ayudar
<Decepticon> hola!
<Decepticon> alguien le ha pasado esto
<rbndj8> atotclic donde puedo encontrar el maximun
<Decepticon> me sale esto: www.youtube.com no pudo ser encontrado. Por favor, revise el nombre e intente de nuevo.
<debsan> Decepticon, hacé esto ping www.youtube.com
 * Unknow Say: Saludos!
<Decepticon> debsan: ping: unknown host www.youtube.com
<debsan> deception http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=371865
<guampa> Decepticon: proba nslookup www.youtube.com 8.8.8.8
<rbndj8> atotclic donde puedo encontrar el maximun
<Decepticon> guampa: no sirvio
<Decepticon> guampa:  sale el mismo error
<guampa> podes acceder otros sitios?
<Decepticon> guampa:  si
<Decepticon> hasta xxx  y todo}
<Decepticon> mnegavideo
<guampa> ok ok
<Decepticon> habra algo q cambie el
<guampa> proba solo nslookup youtube.com 8.8.8.8
<Decepticon> ping 192.168.1...
<guampa> aver si el dominio de arriba resuelve
<Decepticon> ok
<atotclic> rbndj8, busca por google es multiplataforma
<Decepticon> como es la web para pegar lo visto en la terminal
<Decepticon> guampa: nada
<Decepticon> guampa:  salio una tanda d pinbes
<atotclic> Decepticon, solucionaste eso
<Decepticon> atotclic:  no q va
<Decepticon> sigue el mismo problenma
<atotclic> pero es solo con youtube
<chilicuil> Decepticon: !pastebin
<Decepticon> ofi
<chilicuil> !pastebin Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Decepticon> chilicuil: thanks
<chilicuil> lol
<atotclic> que dns te da el router??
<atotclic> ponselas a ubuntu
<Decepticon> kubot:  gracias, es q no soy intelogente
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<guampa> Decepticon:  una facil para pegar es instalar pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chilicuil> +1 para pastebinit
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-13
<guampa> una vez que lo instalas pasa lo que tenes de dns: pastebinit < /etc/resolv.conf
<Decepticon> guampa: http://pastebin.com/6q0AXRcf
<guampa> bien ese dominio resuelve
<guampa> fijate de instalar pastebinit y correr el comando que te pase arriba
<Decepticon> guampa:  ok
<Decepticon> listo
<guampa> te va a tirar un link
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> ya
<Decepticon> listo
<Decepticon> chekea
<Decepticon> lo viste
<guampa> no lo pegaste ...
<Decepticon> guampa: http://pastebin.com/6q0AXRcf
<guampa> ok
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<atotclic> Decepticon,  le has puesto dns manuales a ubuntu???
<Decepticon> atotclic:  para q=?
<atotclic> par que te resuelva ubuntu y no el router yo lo solucione asi
<atotclic> si te conectas a otro router verdad que si te funciona youtube??
<atotclic> yo me conectaba al vecino y funcionaba me conectaba a mi router y no
<atotclic> hasta que puse las dns en ubuntu
<atotclic> por que cuando miraba la dns que me daba era 192.168.1.1 la del router
<atotclic> no las 80.57.xx.xxx
<atotclic> Decepticon, y una pregunta que te hice que router es???
<Decepticon> http://pastebin.com/6q0AXRcf
<Decepticon> mira alli!..
<Decepticon> 192.168.1.1  eso como cambiarlo
<Decepticon> uso ip automatico
<atotclic> ip automatico da igual las dns ponselas fijas no dinamicas
<atotclic> otra de donde eres
<atotclic> ??
<Decepticon> galaxia sombrero a 250,000 años luz
<Decepticon> perdon, es a galaxia sombrero a 250,000 millones años luz
<Tukeke> una pregunta
<Tukeke> alguien sabe algun programa para convertir una imagen .dmg a .iso ?
<atotclic> http://pastebin.com/pEDuhAfJ  mira el mio Decepticon
<atotclic> yo Tukeke
<atotclic> jajajaj
<Tukeke> atotclic, en serio ?
<atotclic> si
<Tukeke> atotclic, o me estas jodiendo ¬¬
<Tukeke> atotclic, es que baje MacOSX Lion
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> y solo estaba en .dmg
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> atotclic, cual programa ?
<atotclic> si  te lo digo en serio
<Tukeke> atotclic, a ver dime
<atotclic> se llama quick tip o algo asi
<atotclic> yo las he convertido
<Tukeke> atotclic, desde Ubuntu ?
<Decepticon> voy hacer un mandado
<Decepticon> regreso + tarde
<dimitrus> hi
<tottiq> dimitrus, hola
<dimitrus> tottiq,  que hay por aqui
<tottiq> dimitrus, pues nada
<dimitrus> este lugar es de solo soporte
<MURGO> \o Buenas!!
<MURGO> A esta hora se ve muy solo este channel!
<jonathanhc> Que versión de ubuntu es mejor para mi portatil lubuntu o ubuntu
<point> alguien sabe como actualizar el emesene
<point> es que acabo de reinstalar el xubuntu y la versión que me instala del emesene es la 1.6 y esa no conecta
<debsan> busca el ppa de emesene
<DannoFX> Saludos a todos.
<Sheldon_Cooper> buenas
<DannoFX> Disculpen. Entonces este es un canal exclusivamente para soporte? o tambien de charlas habituales entre la comunidad?
<Sheldon_Cooper> no lo se, es la primera vez que entro, la verdad
<chilicuil> Sheldon_Cooper: es de soporte, para charla informal esta #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chilicuil> Sheldon_Cooper: bienvenido =), espera que mis amigos sepan que he hablado con Sheldon Cooper ^____^
<Sheldon_Cooper> ah, bien
<Sheldon_Cooper> ojala fuera el real xD
<chilicuil> <\3
<DannoFX> chilicuil: Gracias por la informacion.
<chilicuil> DannoFX: de nada, bienvenido n_n/)))
<noseasasi> buenasss
<chilicui1> oi noseasasi o/
<ivedci89> hola, para hacer puntos de acceso con wireless, necesito poner el mismo nombre SSID?
<guampa> va el mismo en el punto de acceso y los clientes
<ivedci891> hola, he puesto el mismo SSID la misma clave, el mismo canal, puse los MAC adress respectivos y no sé cómo comprobar si funcionan o no, me aparecen Dos redes "popurri" .... (popurri es el SSID que usé...
<ivedci891> )
<ivedci891> guampa:
<ivedci891> lo que si noto, es que tengo alcance de popurri hasta más lejos que antes
<ivedci891> hola
<ivedci89> guampa:
<guampa> hola si
<ivedci89> hola, he puesto el mismo SSID la misma clave, el mismo canal, puse los MAC adress respectivos y no sé cómo comprobar si funcionan o no, me aparecen Dos redes "popurri" .... (popurri es el SSID que usé...
<ivedci89> )
<guampa> que config estas usando?
<ivedci89> config?
<ivedci89> AP
<guampa> desde networkmanager?
<ivedci89> en ambos routers
<ivedci89> ah, no sé a que te refieres
<guampa> ah no es en ubuntu ?
<ivedci89> siiiii
<ivedci89> ubuntu.
<ivedci89> el networkmanajer es el default de ubuntu
<ivedci89> no lo he tocado
<guampa> entonces estas configurando a mano?
<ivedci89> yo configuré los routers, al networkmanager no lo toqué...
<ivedci89> solo para seleccionar las redes...
<ivedci89> el router que tiene internet esta lejos, y el popurri ese aparece con poca fuerza de señal, y me da coneccion. pero si pongo el popurri de señal fuerte no hay coneccion.
<ivedci89> guampa:
<guampa> claro, tenes dos AP separados
<ivedci89> pero cómo los uno? ya no sé que hacerles! jaja
<ivedci89> guampa:
<ivedci89> he googleado pero aun así no lo onsigo
<guampa> ivedci89: que modelos son?
<ivedci89> nisutas
<guampa> nisutas QUE
<ivedci89> tl-wr740n
<ivedci89> es el que estoy usando para estirar la señal
<ivedci89> el otro aun no sé, dejame que lo miro
<guampa> ok, unite al canal de offtopic ahi me fijo
<ivedci89> porque el off?
<RichiH> Guest7838 is in #freenode right now and seems to be confused about how to join this channel
<RichiH> if anyone could try to help him...
<noseasasi> buenasss
<wiki_> buenass
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<AzoteLogiko> una preguntilla ... Tengo ubuntu 10.04 lts y Windows 7 . Cada vez que tengo que entrar a W7 a algo y reinicio, al volver a Ubuntu no se ve nada. Tengo que apagar a lo bestia y volver a encender y entonces ya se ve
<AzoteLogiko> os suena de algun problema conocido?
<lex_luthorwin> hola sala alguien la tiene clara con el mysql para sacarme una pequeña duda quizas..
<mimecar> con toda la información que das..
<lex_luthorwin> quiero  saber si se puede elaborar un codigo en php para controlar los eventos y procedure en php?
<lex_luthorwin> entiendo que estoy en una sala de ubutu pero el ubunto tiende a relacionrce tb con estos temas
<mimecar> mejor en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> ubuntu también se relaciona con televisores y de momento no se habla de eso :P
<lex_luthorwin> me meti en el canal de mysql  español no hay nadie
<lex_luthorwin> me meti al mysql habla ingle y me sale el siguiente error #mysql :Cannot send to channel
<mimecar> tienes el nick registrado?
<lex_luthorwin> haaaa no lo tgo registrado
<selina2> hola
<mimecar> hola selina2
<lex_luthorwin> tenes el link para registrarme mimecar
<mimecar> no hay link
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<mimecar> y te dará las instrucciones
<selina2> hola que tal
<Usuario89> mimecar vi en la pagina de ubuntu sobre la tv y al parecer es un sistema que estan ofreciendo a las compañias para que las usen en sus smarttv
<mimecar> ya veremos como evoluciona el mtea
<mimecar> tema
<Usuario89> no se si haya forma de descargarlo y probarlo como cualquier ubuntu
<mimecar> hay un PPA con los "programas"
<mimecar> pero funcionan sobre el PC
<Usuario89> oh entonces ha de ser como un media center si lo usas en pc
<katerina_> Hola
<katerina_> buenos dias
<selina2> hola katerina
<xangua> selina2: en el canal de #ubuntu solo inglés por favor, deja de responder en español a cada rato
<selina2> jaaa ok no te enojes
<Usuario89> bueno sirve que los amantes de la programacion aprenden otro lenguaje aunque no programen mucho con eso
<mimecar> otro lenguaje?
<Usuario89> español XD
<Usuario89> hablaba acerla de lo que decia xangua
<LUCKATONI> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, \o
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, saludos
<mimecar> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ya todos confirmaron para el sabado...
<SergioMeneses> me podrías pasar por privado tu direccion de correo?
<mimecar> voy
<LUCKATONI> SergioMeneses, te toca tambien este año la charla?xd
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, solo la apertura ;)
<SergioMeneses> la verdad he estado muy ocupado con la organizacion y demas como para haber organizado algo
<SergioMeneses> pero las charlas que hay son muy buenas y los expositores excelentes!
<LUCKATONI> ya ya, lo que querias es librarte de tal cosa,xd
<mimecar> xDDDDD
<mimecar> no lo ha conseguido :P
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, o.0
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> por cierto
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, no... aparte me toca estar pendiente de otras cosas :S
<LUCKATONI> SergioMeneses, entiendo entiendo,xd
<LUCKATONI> UTC , es una hora más que la española no?
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: si
<mimecar> empiezan a las 18:30 en España
<wicope> lo suyo es dar la opción de enviar por email o un log,.. para quien no pueda estar en las charlas, leerlas después.---
<wicope> hay log entonces? de las charlas?
<LUCKATONI> ok, intentaré  llegar a las 20:00 hora española para no aguantar a mimecar ,xd
<SergioMeneses> wicope,
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> se arma el log de la jornada despues del evento
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo lo publicaré en el planet
<LUCKATONI> esta bien eso
<wicope> ok, está bien decir eso del log y del planet para sucesivas charlas, así se pueden leer cuando queramos, es una idea,..
<Xkinder> buenos dias de casualidad no conocen a un amigo que se llama rar o unrar
<LUCKATONI> el año pasado era de madrugada no?
<Xkinder> que aveses se conecta en este canal?
<mimecar> Xkinder: algunas veces se conecta
<Tukeke> SergioMeneses, epale
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, esta vez tenemos varios compañeros de España que van a participar
<SergioMeneses> asi que se ajusto el relog
<SergioMeneses> Tukeke, \o
<fosco_> Xkinder, me suena, pero no lo conozco personalmente, aquí no solemos hacer relaciones personales, esto es un canal de soporte, no un club social
<Xkinder> mimecar, gracias tu estabas cuando ablamos sobre el IRC y me hecharon una mano
<Xkinder> fosco_, gracias por decirlo no te lo tomo a mal tienes razon
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: este año hay que levantarse más pronto el sábado en la zona de América :P
<Xkinder> disculpen
<LUCKATONI> mimecar, pues que madruguen ,xd
<Xkinder> algo sobre ubuntu. En ubuntu tambien esta blubox? de casualidad
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: a las 9:00 hora de España ;)
<LUCKATONI> fosco_, y yo que pensaba que eso era una gran familia, vaya desilusión,xd
<mimecar> Xkinder: que hace ese programa?
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, o.0
<Xkinder> mimecar, es un entorno grafico pero quiero saver si ubuntu lo agarra (no tengo mucha experiencia en entornos graficos)
<LUCKATONI> SergioMeneses, nunca te conectas al irc no?
<LUCKATONI> saber*
<fosco_> Xkinder, blubox? no será fluxbox?
<mimecar> Xkinder: ese nombre no me suena
<Xkinder> fosco_, tienes rason
<Xkinder> fosco_, asi es fluxbox
<fosco_> Xkinder, sí, ubuntu puede usar fluxbox, está en los repositorios
<Xkinder> fosco_, gracias
<Xkinder> me imajino que lo instalo y selecciono en la imajen de entrada (login) que entorno grafico quiero verdad?
<fosco_> si
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, si... siempre
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ando en casi todos los canales hispanos
<LUCKATONI> SergioMeneses, ha no me fijo en la lista, será que eres tímido entonces,xd
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, o.0
<SergioMeneses> pues este canal es de soporte
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero ando siempre en -co y en -locoteams
<LUCKATONI> puede ser entonces
<Xkinder> alguien que me recomiende un canal donde siempre platiquen de informatica o algo parecido.
<SergioMeneses> Xkinder, aqui
<LUCKATONI> casi todos los canales son de informática no?xd
<julian> Alguien usa google chrome? (crominium )??? necesito saber en que archivo o lugar guarda los password de las webs...
<Xkinder> yo me refiero a un canal donde no sea de soporte para poder charlar de temas como programacion (aunque no se mucho) o seguridad informatica
<xangua> !ot | Xkinder
<kubot> Xkinder: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<javi> hola!
<javi> alguien sabe cómo compartir archivos en modo url en Ubuntu one?
<Ozu> hola, tengo problemas con mp32ogg
<Ozu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mp32ogg
<Ozu> Reading package lists... Done
<Ozu> Building dependency tree
<Ozu> Reading state information... Done
<fosco_> Ozu, no pegues texto en el canal
<fosco_> pegalo en pastebin.com y cuando uBOTu-fr te quite el veto nos das la url
<dabor> Ozu, mp32ogg no existe
<Ozu> hay otra forma de convertirlos osea en la consola?
<dabor> Ozu, no te lei, convetir de mp3 a ogg?
<Ozu> se
<dabor> Ozu, oggconvert
<Ozu> no hay manera desde la consola?
<dabor> Ozu, con mpg321
<Ozu> por cierto desde que mute la musica desde consola con mplayer no vuelvo a escucharlo
<selina2> si tiene problemas de sonido cheka alsamixer
<Ozu> lo hize pero igual
<dabor> Ozu, tambien podrias probar dir2ogg
<Ozu> thank you
<selina2> para musica cual usas? amarok
<Ozu> mplayer
<selina2> no me anda mplayer en gnome 3
<dabor> selina2, mplayer va por terminal, deberia funcionar sin problemas, que error te da?
<selina2> command not found
<Ozu> por cierto algun manual de mpg321?
<dabor> Ozu, man mpg321 o sino http://freethegnu.wordpress.com/2007/10/22/convert-mp3-to-ogg-to-fix-bitrate/
<dabor> selina2, si te dice eso es porque no está instalado
<selina2> como es posible si me sale que ya esta instalado y tengo el icono
<dabor> selina2, podrias instalar un front end para utilizarlo, como smplayer
<selina2> perfecto bajando smplayer
<Ozu> gracias, a leerlo mañana XD
<javi> Hola.
<javi> Tengo un problema al compartir archivos de Ubuntu One como url
<selina2> funciona bien el smplayer mm
<Guest22224> alguien me dice q tengo q hacer para añadir una aplicación al inicio, que se ejecute al iniciar el sistma
<Guest22224> la aplicación en concreto es xpad
<Guest22224> es para poner notas en el escritorio y me gustaría q se ejecutase con el inicio del sistema
<LUCKATONI> gnome-session-properties o en rc.local
<Guest22224> tengo la 11.10 podrías ser mas concreto
<LUCKATONI> habres la terminal, y pones gnome-session-properties, te abrira una ventana
<LUCKATONI> o si no busca "Aplicaciones de Inicio" en el buscador
<LUCKATONI> otra forma es en el archivo rc.local que esta creo en  /etc
<guampa> rc.local no sirve para programas en la sesion de usuario, solo a nivel global
<Guest22224> una vez q tenga la ventana de preferencias de las aplicaciones de inicio que mas hago
<Guest22224> como la incluyo
<guampa> no te aparece un boton "añadir" ?
<Guest22224> si le doy añadir y q más
<guampa> y llenas los datos que te pide, titulo, programa y descripcion
<Guest22224> donde tengo q buscar la orden o que tengo q poner ahi
<LUCKATONI> si, creo que está bastante claro
<LUCKATONI> que programa quieres arrancar?
<Guest22224> xpad (es una aplicación que pone notas en el escritorio)
<selina2> y ya la descargaste?
<guampa> Guest22224: arranca el programa graficamente
<guampa> y arranca una terminal
<LUCKATONI> supongo que será /usr/bin/xpad
<Guest22224> si ya esta instalada lo q quiero es q me arranque con el inico de sistema
<Guest22224> y luego q guampa
<selina2> y tu usas canaima con gnome 2 ?
<selina2> si me recuerdo agregalo a las aplicaciones preferidas
<guampa> Guest22224: en la terminal escribis xwininfo  | grep -i pid
<guampa> le haces click al xpad
<guampa> te va a tirar dos lineas en la terminal
<Guest22224> y ahora que
<guampa> te devolvio una linea?
<Guest22224> si
<guampa> que dice
<Guest22224> nada una linea vacia
<guampa> ok, proba xprop  | grep -i pid
<Guest22224> vale ahora si me devuelve algo
<guampa> ok, ahora usas el numero que dice al final
<Guest22224> donde lo uso
<guampa> escribis ps x | grep <numero>
<Guest22224> vale
<guampa> fijate que te devuelve una linea que empieza con ese numero
<Guest22224> si
<guampa> la parte del final tiene el nombre del ejecutable
<guampa> eso ponelo en "comando"
<Guest22224> que es lo q tengo q poner en comando?
<Guest22224> me devuelve esto
<Guest22224>  2403 ?        Sl     0:00 xpad
<Guest22224>  2820 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto 2403
<guampa> ok, la linea que empieza con el numero que usaste cual es?
<Guest22224> la primera
<Guest22224> 2403
<guampa> la parte del final de esa linea es el nombre que tenes que usar
<guampa> xpad
<Guest22224> y eso lo pongo en gnome-sessions-propierties?
<guampa> si, en el cuadrito donde dice "comando"
<selina2> todo eso para que es ?
<selina2> para ponerlo en las aplicaciones que empiesan automatiacmente?
<guampa> si
<selina2> no hay una aplicacione en ubuntu donde pones aplicaciones preferidas
<guampa> si, es esto que esta usando
<guampa> tenes que agregar la que quieras y poner el nombre del programa
<Guest22224> en el cuadro de orden el que tiene al lado el boton examinar pongo solo xpad
<Guest22224> y listo?
<selina2> apps auto start
<guampa> no creo que sea tan confuso Guest22224, dice "Comando: " y al lado hay un cuadro de texto
<guampa> en ese cuadro pones el comando...
<selina2> antes en ubuntu abia una opcion donde agregavas aplicaciones para cuando ensendieres la maquina
<Guest22224> comando dirá en sudamerica en europa dice "orden"
<Guest22224> pero se cual es
<guampa> si puede ser
<Guest22224> pues ahi pongo xpad y nada mas?
<guampa> selina2: esta aplicacion es, hasta donde yo se
<guampa> si Guest22224
<guampa> ponele un nombre tambien, en la casilla de arriba
<selina2> estan usando unity ?
<guampa> no se Guest22224, yo estoy con gnome 2
<selina2> a ya
<selina2> yo gnome 3
<guampa> y gnome 3 tiene para poner como decis?
<selina2> no
<Guest22224> bueno al reiniciar debería ejecutarse
<Guest22224> vamos a probar
<manu__> perfecto guampa se inicia con el sistema
<manu__> gracias
<guampa> por nada :)
<Guest7838> hola
<guampa> buenas
<Lecter> buenas, una pregunta, para una iMac G3, que me recomiendan, ubuntu 10.04 o 12.04, dado que el 12 vi que decia testing, necesito algo estable. gracias
<cousteau> bueno, 11.10 es bastante estable
<cousteau> 10.04 es bastante antiguo ya
<Lecter> 11.10 tiene mas tiempo de soporte que el 10.04 cousteau ?
<cousteau> 12 desde luego no, aún es alfa
<cousteau> Lecter, de hecho creo que el mismo, ambos acaban en abril de 2013
<Lecter> bien
<Lecter> en cuanto a ram, estaria bien o mejor alguna variante?
<Lecter> dado que tiene solo 512 de ram la iMac
<cousteau> yo pondría 11.10 y cuando salga 12.04 (y hayan pasado unas semanas) actualizaría
<Lecter> mmm bien
<cousteau> Lecter, hmm, a lo mejor es poca RAM
<cousteau> quizá Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<Katarcis> Yo siempre preferire la 10.04
<cousteau> Katarcis, yo siempre recordaré con nostalgia a Hardy (8.04)
<Lecter> yo lo mismo
<guampa> yo tambien iria por la 10.04
<Katarcis> jaja a bueno pero 10.04 todavia tiene soporte xd
<Katarcis> Todos extrañaremos los viejos ubuntu
<Katarcis> Pero que se le va hacer
<Lecter> la 10.04 October 2012
<Lecter> la 11.10 April 2013
<Lecter> y luego Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Lecter> 	
<guampa> la 12.04 es LTS
<Lecter> April 2013 (Desktop)
<Lecter> si pero no es stable aun para PPC
<guampa> por lo que veo le han subido el soporte a 5 años a las LTS
<Lecter> si
<cousteau> para PPC creo que ninguna es estable
<cousteau> ya no está soportado
<cousteau> no sé si se puede instalar x86 en PPC
<guampa> no
<Lecter> cousteau, pero la 10.04 dice que si
<Lecter> no, x86 no
<Lecter> debe ser ppc si o si
<cousteau> Lecter, no oficialmente
<cousteau> lo mismo te tienes que poner debian
<Lecter> si el tema es que debian tiene paquetes muy viejos
<guampa> ?
<cousteau> bueno, si te pones un debian muy viejo sí
<Lecter> el 6
<cousteau> si te pones sid, pues no
<Lecter> es mas viejo que las cosas de ubuntu 11.10
<Lecter> sid es muy inestable :s
<mimecar> Lecter: SID es la rama inestable
<Lecter> si por eso digo
<cousteau> ubuntu hereda sus paquetes de debian unstable antes de ser lanzado (menos las LTS que heredan de testing)
<Lecter> :s
<Lecter> no sabia eso
<Usuario_89> vaya por eso se siente la diferencia entre un .10 y un .04
<cousteau> Usuario_89, sí, no son decimales
<cousteau> 11.10 no es "sólo un 0.54% mejor"
<Usuario_89> no me parece tan mejor, suelo hacer netistall y tengo que andar buscando mas paquetes por los cambios realizados a los que no son lts
<fzeta> Hi perlas;-)
<selina2> hola
<cryss> Hola, instale ubuntu en una memoria de 4 gb, pero ahora quiero usarla como almacenamiento como puedo recupeararla?
<Lecter> formateala en fat32 cryss
<Lecter> te quedas sin ubuntu pero recuperas la memoria
<cryss> no me deja, en windows me dice que el disco no s epeude formatear
<mimecar> o redimensionando las particiones
<cryss> y en ubuntu, que el disco esta siendo usado Lecter
<Lecter> si es normal eso cryss, en ubuntu iniciado desde el disco, esta montado el /
<mimecar> cryss: estas ejecutando ubuntu desde la propia memoria?
<cryss> mimecar: no, lo tengo instalado desde mi disco duro
<xpsss> cryss,  desde gparted
<xpsss> partele en su...
<mimecar> entonces tienes dos ubuntus, uno en el disco duro y otro en la memoria usb?
<cryss>  mimecar en teoria si
<cryss> pero el ubuntu de la memoria usb ya no me funciona
<cryss> intnete formatearla muchas veces en fat32 y no funciono
<selina2> por que tenes que usar unebootin
<selina2> que aplicacion usaste para hacer el usb?
<cryss> si
<cryss> mi portatil
<cryss> tiene windows
<cryss> lo reconoce
<cryss> dice que e suna unidad de 4 gb pero que no tiene formato, entonces lo formateo
<cryss> y me dice
<cryss> que ah surgido un error
<selina2> a tu tienes windows
<xpsss> cryss,  si usas ubuntu desde ahi puedes formatearlo como fat32
<selina2> y quieres instalar ubuntu
<selina2> dual boot
<cryss> xpsss: tengo 2 pc un portatil y este que lo tengo con ubuntu, ninguno de los 2 me deja formatearla
<xangua> cryss: ya has usado gparted como xpsss te dijo¿
<cryss> xangua: si, en gparted me aparece el flash disk pero dice que tiene 8 mb, y no me deja crear la tabla d eparticiones
<selina2> postealo en nuestro grupo de fb
<mimecar-away> cryss: abre el administrador de discos de windows
<mimecar-away> y mira que particiones has creado
<cryss> dice que esta limpio mimecar
<mimecar> ¿no tiene particiones?
<cryss> mimecar:  no
<cryss> ene ste moemnto estoy intentado formatearlo en fat32
<mimecar> entonces hasta que no hayas creado una no lo podras usar
<cryss> vamos a ver si funciona
<mimecar> cryss: no puedes formatear nada si no tienes particiones
<cryss> mimecar: como la creo?
<mimecar> en ubuntu con gparted, en windows con el administrador de discos
<alf221> hola
<satonio> nas
<juan123> hola a todos soy nuevo por awqui
<debsan> juan123, bienvenido
<selina2> hi juan
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches
<selina2> hol
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<AzoteLogiko> he instalado en un portatil la ultima version de Ubuntu, 11.10 con Unity . No me gusta, para que nos vamos a engañar. Y he estado viendo en youtube videos de gnome 3, pero no veo apenas diferencias. ¿Las hay?
<samantia> alguien sabe algun canal sobre redes
<AzoteLogiko> canal? no entiendo
<AzoteLogiko> ah ... canal de irc jaja . no, perdona
<samantia> si si señor
<samantia> no hay de que disculpar
<AzoteLogiko> pero si tienes dudas quizas te podamos ayudar aqui
<chilicuil> samantia: esta #networking
<samantia> es sobre redes y aqui no me gustaria hechar una pregunta que nadaa que ver
<guampa> samantia: ##networking o si es sobre iptables tenes #Netfilter
<samantia> gracias guampa
<selina2> que quiere decir freenode.net ?
<AzoteLogiko> es un servidor
<selina2> y tiene algo que ver con linux ?
<mimecar> selina2: es una red de IRC
<AzoteLogiko> si claro, aqui se aloja un servidor de irc donde hay muchos canales que tratan temas de linux
<AzoteLogiko> puedes verlos haciendo un /list
<selina2> donde hago /list?
<guampa> los comandos para tu cliente irc los tipeas ahi mismo donde escribis aca en el canal
<selina2> aaaaaaaa gracias
<selina2> h
<mimecar> selina2: muchos de los canales son en inglés
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-14
<tron-cerebelum> hola
<selina2> hola
<chilicuil> o/
<orionman> hola amigos
<orionman> espero que el viernes 13 no cause prob
<cousteau> hoy es sábado 14
<cousteau> aquí ya es zona segura
<cousteau> (además todos sabemos que el día de la mala suerte es martes, no viernes)
<orionman> donde  estas//z?
<orionman> no hay notiias nuevas de ubuntu?
<orionman> noticias  [ digo]
<tron-cerebelum_> Al parecer van a eliminar el unity
<orionman> en serio?
<tron-cerebelum_> aun no es seguro
<orionman> sigue mint #1 en  distrowatch
<tron-cerebelum_> pero ya rondan los rumores
<orionman> aunque prefiero la calidad a la popularidad
<tron-cerebelum_> ??
<orionman> como uso una distro basada en ubuntu 100% entto aqui
<orionman> o sea todo lo de ubuntu = en mi distro
<orionman> pero  entonces  que entorno grafico usaran? genome 3?
<tron-cerebelum_> !
<cousteau> orionman, lubuntu estuvo número 1 o así en distrowatch creo recordar
<tron-cerebelum_> al parecer esta ganando gnome classic
<orionman> los usuarios  no entienden  ue el cambio se debio a que todo apunta a acer ubuntu adaptable a las tablets
<cousteau> además no sé en qué se basa distrowatch, pero me parece que en los clicks que hace la gente
<tron-cerebelum_> pero por el unity bajo a tercer
<cousteau> orionman, eso habría estado bien _después_ de que hubiera algún prototipo de ubuntu en tablets
<tron-cerebelum_> O.O
<cousteau> (de todas formas, charla y tal mejor en #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<orionman> es  que  todo OS vendra siendo compatible  a correr  en tablet
<cousteau> (que hoy está muy serio ese canal)
<orionman> quiza  en  escritorio  no se vea  tan bonito
<orionman> pero es  el  futuro lamentablemene
<tron-cerebelum_> yo he visto window
<tron-cerebelum_> pero no ubuntu
<orionman> gente  si  linux  quiere  ser popular  y llegar a las masas  tendra   que   seguir la tendencia
<tron-cerebelum_> en eso estoy de acuerdo
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<orionman> bueno .......espero  que l psen  bien...
<orionman> bye...
<orionman> hola  de nuevo
<orionman> me   quedo una inquietud en el tintero
<chilicuil> oi orionman o/)))
<orionman> alguien  sabe que impresora / scanner  son  compatibles  con ubuntu 11?
<orionman> alguien usa impresora ?  aqui?
<xangua> !hardware
<kubot> Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xangua> !impresora
<kubot> Para información sobre Instalar una impresora en Ubuntu ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Impresora | Si no encuentra el driver de su impresora en la lista por defecto de drivers puede probar a bajar un driver en linuxprinting.org
<orionman> ok gracias
<esmirlin> chicos he hecho: sudo apt-get install glib2.0 en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome shell y no puedo volver atrás, es malo tener eso instalado¿? (y la cantidad de paquetes que se han actualizado...)
<esmirlin> ???
<selina2> que es eso?
<selina2> glib?
<esmirlin> no lo sé, pensaba que lo necesitaba para compilar (por un how-to) y ahora ya te digo se actualizaron tela de paquetes
<selina2> y ahora que vas a ser?
<esmirlin> selina2: eso es lo que no sé
<esmirlin> no puedo volver a reinstalar el sistema... muero :S
<esmirlin> dabor: ?
<selina2> aver no te vuelvas loco , tienes tu copia en cd? o usb
<esmirlin> xag?
<esmirlin> selina2: lo tengo quemado en un usb
<selina2> ok perfecto
<selina2> quisas debas reinstalar
<selina2> ojala que no
<debsan_> selina2, naaa
<selina2> wow y ahora ?
<selina2> eso debe aber hecho un conflicto con algo
<debsan_> glib es un biblioteca compartida esencial para el sistema
<debsan_> es una dependencia de GTK+, GIMP, and GNOME
<cousteau> no creo que glib haga conflictos
<debsan_> lo raro es que no lo tengas instalado
<xangua> pero como no da detalles esperando a que alguien adivine...
<selina2> aaaaa ya
<bandabardo> hola, alguin reproductor de musica para la terminal ubuntu ??
<joncor> quiero saber si lubuntu es oficial de ubuntu o solo es otra distro que usa lxde
<jonathanhc> quiero una distro linux ligera
<selina2> puppy linux
<selina2> holaaaaaaaa
<debsan_> selina2, hola
<selina2> hola que sistema usa?
<debsan_> debian
<selina2> yo uso fedora
<debsan_> ok
<LUCKATONI> UB
<LUCKATONI> Ubuntu tiene modo energia?
<txomon|home> LUCKATONI, ?
<txomon|home> LUCKATONI, se puede prgramar que en función de si tiene alimentación o no baje el brillo de pantalla.. o se suspenda...
<LUCKATONI> txomon|home, busca energia,en el buscador
<txomon|home> .. vale y?
<txomon|home> LUCKATONI, ^
<txomon|home> a mi no me aparece...
<txomon|home> ah xD es que lo tengo en inglés
<txomon|home> que yo recuerde en los anteriores ubuntus si que había más opciones de energía
<noseasasi> buenasss
<fosco_> buenas
<bandabardo> muy buen dia, epezando con un capitan morgan
<diosmi> hola, tengo un pentium 4 al que quiero ponerle una distro linux y no me inician ahi los livecd de ubuntu y si pruebo pasa lo mismo o inicia el entorno grafico, pero no se entiende el texto, solo se ven los iconos. y sucede con casi todas las distros.
<diosmi> porque esto sucede? tiene solucion? es como si el texto estuviera en alguna tipografia oriental arave o algo asi
<fzeta> wtf?
<fzeta> de dónde te has bajado esa iso? diosmi
<diosmi> todas las iso me pasa igual, son de ubuntu de mandriva, de urly debian, etc... con todas me pasa igual, siempre he descargado de los sitios oficiales! fzeta
<diosmi> pero no son el problema las distros ya que en otros equipos me han funcionado correctamente fzeta
<diosmi> el problema aca seguramente lo produce el hardware, pero porqué? y como solucionarlo? en este momento el equipo ejecuta winxp fzeta
<diosmi> Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz      fzeta
<diosmi> 1024 MB RAM
<fzeta> mmm..y has probado usando un pendrive diosmi?
<diosmi> el mandriva 586  arrancó, pero presento ese problema del idioma y tipografia
<diosmi> los pendrivers con live de ubuntu no arrancan el entorno grafico.
<fzeta> diosmi: claro que sí
<diosmi> no, en este equipo no me arranca el entorno grafico, se muere en el intento.
<diosmi> siendo que en otros equipos funcionan bien!
<fzeta> yo síempre uso pendrives para todos estos tinglados, prueba! nada pierdes
<diosmi> tengo dos LiveUSB con ubuntu 32 y 64 bits respectivamente
<diosmi> y ninguno arranca en el tinglado pentium 4
<fzeta> xD
<diosmi> sera la placa de video?
<diosmi> es una NVidia
<diosmi> bueno, le dejaré el XP, total el cliente estara conforme igual...
<diosmi> fzeta:   no se te ocurre nada?
<fzeta> diosmi: lo siento colega
<wicope> hola, para los despistados: Día del usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu] Hoy es el día!!!! "en breves momentos" :PPP
<mimecar> era hoy :P ?
<gonzalito> man
<peragon> hoola?
<gonzalito> alguien habla español?
<mimecar> todos los del canal
<peragon> de que es canal?
<gonzalito> menos mal ke e encontrado uno
<mimecar> peragon: de soporte de ubuntu
<gonzalito> todos los demas son ingleses
<mimecar> gonzalito: pueden estar haciendo otras cosas, el irc NO es el msn
<gonzalito> por ke tu lo digas
<peragon> bueno yo necesito ayudo
<peragon> ayuda*
<mimecar> gonzalito: es así como funciona el irc
<mimecar> di peragon
<peragon> como se hace un USB booteable?
<gonzalito> peragon es mi ermano sabes?
<mimecar> peragon: puedes usar unetbootin para las ISO de linux
<rengo> holas gente
<selina2> hola
<peragon> ya las he utilizado pero es que solo tengo un ordenador con linux y quiero instalar windows 7 en otro que tengo que formatear
<selina2> con unebootin se hace
<rengo> una duda cual es comado purgar remover un paquete con aptitude?
<mimecar> peragon: unetbootin no se sirve para windows
<selina2> usb live creator
<peragon> y como lo puedo hacer para que me salga en el otro?
<selina2> como?
<rengo> como es comando remover paquetes y pulgarlos?
<peragon> no booteabilizar un USB
<fosco_> quieren hacer el favor de usar un lenguaje correcto? no se entiende nada! ;)
<selina2> yo tengo PUPPY linux en un usb hecho con unebootin
<rengo> holas fosco_
<peragon> pero yo quiero win 7
<selina2> ok
<gonzalito> tengo una duda
<fosco_> peragon: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<fosco_> booteabilizar... vaya palabros
<peragon> es que la CPU de un ordenador fijo se me ha fastidiado y no se enciende
<gonzalito> como se puede instalar windows movie maker en un linux??
<peragon> es decir no me sale el sistema operativo
<mimecar> gonzalito: puedes intentarlo con wine
<peragon> fosco: si no entiendes te vas
<selina2> con wine intenta
<peragon> hay gente que tiene dudas
<gonzalito> pero dice que faltan componentes
<fosco_> peragon: claro claro xD
<fosco_> gonzalito: usa openshot, es muy similar y lo tienes disponible en el centro de software
<gonzalito> gracias
<mimecar> peragon: ya has revisado el enlace?
<fosco_> mimecar: no es revisar es chekar ;)
<selina2> usa openshot es parecido
<peragon> no lo siento mandamelo otra vez por favor
<mimecar> 17:49]	fosco_	peragon: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<peragon> fosco: no vayas de listo
<peragon> estoy entrando
<mimecar> fosco_: no está mal ese enlace (me lo guardo)
 * fosco_ se quita la máscara de listo, y se guarda sus respuestas para quien las aprecie
<peragon> cuando intento instalarlo me dice que ha encontrado un serio problema y debe cerrarse
<mimecar> peragon: pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<peragon> como lo hago?
<mimecar> copia el texto completo del error en esa página
<peragon> ok
<peragon> y cuando entro en el enlace anterior para descargar el openshot me sale para que descargue el media player
<mimecar> el enlace anterior no es para instalar programas
<mimecar> es un "instalador" para la iso de windows
<gonzalito> desde donde me podria descargar open shot
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo tienes ahí en ubuntu 11.10
<fosco_> gonzalito: no necesitas descargar nada, abre el centro de software, busca openshot y dale al boton instalar
<gonzalito> yo tengo el ordenador tic antiguo y no tengo el centro de software
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<fosco_> gonzalito: sudo apt-get install openshot
<gonzalito> tengo el nb 200
<gonzalito> el que tiene el centro de software es el 300
<mimecar> no se que versión lleva ese equipo, ¿que número de versión estas usando?
<gonzalito> guadalinex edu 8ana)
<gonzalito> guadalinexedu ana
<mimecar> a que versión de ubuntu corresponde esa guadalinex?
<gonzalito> donde se ve eso
<peragon> yo ya lo pegado en esa pagina
<mimecar> gonzalito: en google buscando información de guadalinex
<mimecar> peragon: pon el enlace en el canal
<fosco_> gonzalito: cat /etc/issue.net
<peragon> ok
<peragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804198/
<mimecar> peragon: estas lanzando el programa con wine?
<gonzalito> ubuntu.9.04
<gonzalito> esa es la version
<mimecar> si corresponde a esa versión de ubuntu es una versión un poco antigua
<gonzalito> yah
<mimecar> ubuntu no da soporte a esa versión
<gonzalito> pues vaya..
<gonzalito> ...
<gonzalito> como instalo la nueva?
<gonzalito> version
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar a una versión más reciente de guadalinex
<mimecar> o instalar ubuntu 11.10
<gonzalito> gracias hay algunenlace?
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<fosco_> ubuntu.com
<gonzalito> gra cat /etc/issue.net
<gonzalito> * rengo (~rengo@186.22.137.193cias
<mimecar> ese para ubuntu 11.10, para guadalinex entra en su página web
<peragon> si
<gonzalito> ok
<peragon> si la estoy lanzando desde wine
<peragon> cual es la version mas avanzada de linux?
<mimecar> la última de ubuntu es la 11.10
<peragon> ??
<peragon> y como miro la que tengo?
<mimecar> peragon: todas las distribuciones son muy parecidas
<peragon> pero como lo miro?
<fosco_> ;)
<gonzalito> dice que es una imagen de cd en bruto
<mimecar> gonzalito: la iso la descargas y la pasas al usb con unetbootin
<gonzalito> jeje tengo 13 años no se como se ace eso
<peragon> mi version es la 10.04 LTS
<mimecar> descargas unetbootin para windows / ubuntu, lo ejecutas y sigues los pasos
<peragon> es buena?
<mimecar> peragon: esa versión aún tiene soporte
<mimecar> siempre que pongas todas las actualizaciones
<gonzalito> me das un enlace por favor?
<peragon> y como las pongo?
<mimecar> peragon: en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> gonzalito: si estas en linux, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<gonzalito> ese es el enlace?
<mimecar> aunque con la versión que tienes no se si podrás instalar cosas
<gonzalito> probare
<peragon> me dice: contraseña de usuario:
<peragon> y no se cual es
<mimecar> peragon: la de tu usuario si instalastes tu ubuntu
<peragon> es usuario
<peragon> pero me dice que no
<peragon> me dice esto
<peragon> Sorry, user usuario is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get upgrade' as root on pc37-1.
<peragon> usuario@pc37-1:~$
<mimecar> cómo has obtenido ese equipo con ubuntu?
<mimecar> por el mensaje de error parece un ordenador de colegio
<peragon> se me rompio y me lo arreglaron en una tienda de informatica
<mimecar> en ese caso no puedes instalar nada
<peragon> si
<peragon> y como puedo saber la contraseña de root
<mimecar> es un ordenador de colegio?
<peragon> si
<mimecar> entonces no puedes sacar la contraseña
<peragon> pero usted sabe como es?
<mimecar> solo la saben los que llevan el soporte de los portatiles
<peragon> amm
<peragon> que pena por que con este ordenador se podian hacer muchas cosas
<peragon> en fin...
<peragon> otra duda
<gonzalito> no m deja instalarlo
<peragon> tengo ya una particion hecha para intalar win 7 en el mismo portatil en el que tengo linux
<gonzalito> el une bootable
<mimecar> gonzalito: cuanto espacio tiene esa partición?
<peragon> 117 GBs
<gonzalito> no se pero dice seleccionar la distribucion y no sale la mia
<mimecar> peragon: si instalas windows perderás el arranque de tu distribución
<peragon> como que lo perderé
<peragon> ?
<mimecar> windows instala su gestor de arranque y borra el que usa linux
<peragon> que no me funcionará no?
<mimecar> correcto
<peragon> pero como lo puedo hacer para que arranque para los dos
<peragon> como lo puedo hacer para que me arranque desde los dos??
<peragon> mimecar
<mimecar> después de instalar windows tendras que recuperar el arranque de linux
<mimecar> usando un live cd de tu distirbucion
<peragon> y se quedará la de windows?
<mimecar> el arranque de linux se quedara instalado y te dejará en principio usar windows
<mimecar> tiene que ser la misma version que tienes instalada
<peragon> a ver primero windows
<peragon> luego linux
<mimecar> luego recuperas el arranque de linux
<peragon> y ya se me quedan los dos arranques?
<peragon> okok
<mimecar> se te quedará solo el de linux que trabajará con los dos
<peragon> ah vale
<peragon> pero es que primero tengo que hacer un USB bootable no?
<peragon> y no puedo
<peragon> ...
<mimecar>  con el enlace que te ha puesto fosco_ al principio y una iso de windows podras hacerlo
<mimecar> sigue los pasos
<peragon> no se cual es enlace se me ha ido el xchat
<mimecar> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<peragon> aqui es donde me salia el error de antes al instalar este programa
<mimecar> que error
<mimecar> el programa que usas es de linux
<peragon> el de antes que he pegado en pastebin ese
<peragon> ...
<mimecar> pon el comando que usas antes del error
<peragon> que comando?
<mimecar> en que paso de la guía te da el error
<peragon> unicamente ejecuto el programa
<peragon> al ejecutarlo
<peragon> me sale el error
<mimecar> estas pasando una iso de windows al usb o que estas haciendo?
<peragon> no mira...
<peragon> me descargo el progama
<mimecar> que programa
<LUCKATONI> Por favor, alguien sabe de algun programa de Gestión con garantias?
<mimecar> si no estas pasando la iso no se que estas haciendo
<peragon> el media player
<mimecar> LUCKATONI: en software libre si no hay una empresa no encontrarás eso
<mimecar> peragon: instala openshot
<peragon> no me sale nada de openshot
<LUCKATONI> mimecar, y un programa de gestion con wine? como irá?
<peragon> no me sale en centro de guadalinex
<peragon> no me sale nada de openshot en el centro de sofware para wadalinex
<LUCKATONI> mimecar_ , , y un programa de gestion con wine? como irá?
<mimecar_> no he usado ese tipo de programas
<peragon> mimecar
<peragon> no me sale nada de openshot en el centro de guadalinex
<mimecar_> peragon: no usabas ubuntu 10.04?
<peragon> si
<peragon> pero no me sale openshot
<mimecar> está en los repositorios de las últimas versiones
<peragon> si pero no me sale nada de openshot
<mimecar> en los que usa guadalinex no se si lo tendrás
<peragon> eaa esta es la penultima version
<mimecar> esa versión no equivale a ubuntu 9.04?
<peragon> no
<gonzalito> no la suya es mejor k la mia
<peragon> es 10.04
<peragon> LTS
<gonzalito> la mia 9.04
<peragon> mimeecaar
<mimecar> http://www.openshot.org/download/
<mimecar> en 10 minutos no estaré disponible
<peragon> hace falta registrarse?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> a partir de la 9.10 se puede usar el PPA (repositorio externo)
<peragon> me estoy descargando el AV linux 5.0.2
<selina2> y yo descargo Dreamlinux
<peragon> eso que es?
<selina2> es una distribucion , basada en Debian con enfacis en Arte y Video
<selina2> y viene con XFCE
<peragon> ok
<peragon> selina2 tienes tuenti?
<selina2> no ?
<mimecar> peragon: esa información por privado, los logs son públicos
<peragon> oh! ok
<fosco_> ahora vengo
<selina2> hola
<Guest37428> hola gente, tengo ubuntu 11.10 y tengo problemas para reproducir cualquier clase de videos
<GridCube> Guest37428, instalaste los restricted extras?
<fosco_> Guest37428: antes de nada instala el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest37428> lo revisaré y les aviso
<selina2> instala restricted extra
<Guest37428> ya los tengo instalados
<dylan66> tiene problemas en el navegador o entoem?
<dylan66> totem
<GridCube> a mi en particular me gusta usar mas smplayer
<Guest37428> en navegadores puedo ver bien los videos, pero en totem se pone la pantalla negra y se escucha sólo el audio...
<GridCube> Guest37428, instenta instalar otro reproductor, como dije, smplayer es muy bueno
<Guest37428> ok ahora probaré smplayer y les aviso
<Guest37428> smplayer me da el mismo resultado...
<rommel> buenas tardes
<selina2> que raro
<GridCube> Guest37428, tenes actualizados tus drivers de video?
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme en en tendria q formatear un pen drive para que reconosca archivos en linux y windows
<GridCube> fijate con >gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> rommel, ya vienen en fat32
<GridCube> rommel, eso deberia funcionar
<rommel> solo fat 32 o ntf habra algo q reuna los dos
<Guest37428> GridCube, cómo puedo comprobar eso?
<rommel> ok gracias
<GridCube> Guest37428, como dije, presiona alt-f2 y escribi > gksu jockey-gtk
<Guest37428> ok
<selina2> hay visualizador en smplayer???
<Guest37428> No se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema... mi tarjeta de video es integrada
<GridCube> Guest37428, la mia tambien pero usa controladores de nvidia
<GridCube> selina2, visualizador?
<selina2> si las barritas que suben y bajan
<GridCube> es un reproductor de video
<selina2> el mplayer lo tiene
<GridCube> entonces lo tiene que tener
<GridCube> es un frontend de mplayer
<selina2> como frontend?
<selina2> osea son primos
<GridCube> no
<Guest37428> GridCube, tienes una nvidia integrada?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> selina2, es un programa que le crea una interfaz grafica a mplayer
<Guest37428> cómo puedo ver que marca y modelo es mi tarjeta integrada?
<GridCube> osease, un frontend
<selina2> ok gracias
<GridCube> Guest37428, en una terminal escribis > lspci | grep VGA
<Guest37428> lo pego acá, es corta la linea, no creo que se considere flood
<Guest37428> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<GridCube> podes buscar eso en internets y ver si alguien tiene el mismo problema
<GridCube> podes buscar esos numeros en synaptic y ver si hay controladores especificos para ellos
<Guest37428> ok lo buscare
<Guest37428> gracias, les aviso en un rato
<Guest37428> encontré el paquete xserver-xorg-video-sis  y la descripcion es la siguiente: This package provides the driver for all SiS and XGI Volari cards.
<Guest37428> ya lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> os recuerdo que ahora están dando las charlas del día del usuario de Ubuntu
<mimecar> en los canales #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<Guest37428> GridCube, :(
<GridCube> Guest37428, mmm
<GridCube> tenes un archivo xorg.conf?
<GridCube> deberia estar en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest37428> voy a buscarlo y lo pego en pastebin
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> solo nesecito saber si lo tenes
<Guest37428> ok
<GridCube> en una terminal escribis > ls /etc/X11
<GridCube> y te fijas
<Guest37428> no hay xorg.conf
<GridCube> mmm si, eso esta bien
<GridCube> si habia te diria que lo quitaras
<GridCube> pero si no esta entonces podriamos crearlo
<GridCube> Guest37428, el video andaba antes?
<Guest37428> GridCube, creo que hasta la version 10.04 funcionaba
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> hiciste un update?
<GridCube> upgrade?
<Guest37428> una instalacion limpia de 11.10
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> deberia funcionar
<Guest37428> tendrá algo que ver el hecho de que sea instalado por medio de Wubi ?
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> no se, nunca use wubi
<GridCube> che Guest37428
<Guest37428> si?
<GridCube> alt-f2 > gstreamer-properties
<GridCube> te abre un coso con opciones?
<jagarciavi_> Como se llama el canal irc del Dia del Usuario Ubuntu?
<Guest37428> GridCube, si
<GridCube> #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat jagarciavi
<jagarciavi_> Gracias
<GridCube> Guest37428, busca la etiqueta [video]
<Guest37428> ya
<GridCube> fijate que este seleccionado "X windows system" y no Xv
<Guest37428> ok estaba en autodetectar, ahora lo pondre en X window system
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> salva y trata de nuevo
<Guest37428> :( voy a reiniciar y probar
<LUCKATONI> Alguien utiliza algun programa de gestion?
<GridCube> gestion?
<GridCube> como que?
<GridCube> gnucash?
<Guest25205> no funciono :(
<Guest25205> funcionó*
<Guest25205> jaja
<GridCube> jo
<GridCube> no se la verdad
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+question/166706
<GridCube> ese es basicamente tu error
<GridCube> pero no tiene solucion aparente
<Guest25205> tiene la misma tarjeta gráfica integrada
<Guest25205> no tiene solución aparentemente :(
<Guest25205> bueno.. no creo que desarrollen mejores drivers para tarjetas tan anticuadas no?
<Guest25205> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> de nada, disculpa
<Guest25205> me quedan dos opciones, usar el otro conocido sistema operativo... o usar una version anterior de ubuntu
<mimecar> Guest25205: o usar otra distribución
<Guest25205> también
<Guest25205> bueno gente gracias de nuevo, I give up
<riveryk> quien me colabora diciendome cual es el mejor recuperador de archivos borrados en ubuntu????
<mimecar> riveryk: tienes photorec
<mimecar> aunque no siempre es posible recuperarlos
<mimecar> riveryk: leete el manual antes de usar esos programas, lo que hacen suele ser destructivo
<riveryk> lo que pasa es que tengo un disco duro extraible y se me convirtio en formato raew necesito devolverlo a ntfs para recuperar la informacion como puedo hacer????
<riveryk> formato RAW *
<mimecar> RAW no es un formato, que le ha pasado al disco?
<riveryk> me funcionaba  normal y de un momento a otro no lo reconoce y dice que el siste ma de archivos es RAW y ps no tengo acceso a la informacion
<riveryk> entonces necesito saber como puedo hacer para volver mi disco duro al sistema de archivos ntfs para utilizar mi informacion de nuevo
<mimecar> es posible que el disco tengo errores físicos
<riveryk> es que lo tenia en mi mesa cree un directorio me fui al baño y cuand volvi ya no me funcionaba
<riveryk> fue algo muy raro
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene una utilidad para analizar discos
<mimecar> parece que tienes errores físicos
<riveryk> me puedes ayudar a recuperar la info ???
<riveryk> es qyue tengo un archivo de texto muy importante y lo necesito con urgencia
<mimecar> no me parece que tengas una solución para eso
<mimecar> puedes intentar reparar los errores en el disco
<riveryk> de que forma puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> no se si ntfs tiene comando de fsck
<mimecar> fsck.ntfs mira si existe
<mimecar> o arranca en un ordenador con windows
<riveryk> en concola?
<riveryk> consola?
<mimecar> si
<tron-cerebelum> que hiciste antes que sucediera el problema ?
<riveryk> por favor me puedes indicar los pasos para hacerlo
<mimecar> tienes algún disco con windows?
<riveryk> si
<riveryk> que hago?
<mimecar> inicia con windows y haz una comprobación del disco
<riveryk> tron-cerebelu, estaba pasando unos archivos y de repente salto y cuando trate de vovleverlo a abrir no me funcioinaba
<riveryk> me sale un letrero que dice que formatee
<riveryk> como la hago esa comprobacion
<mimecar> malo
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene una utilidad de discos
<mimecar> lánzala y mira si te da errores de SMART
<mimecar> con ese error me parece que los datos se han corrompido
<mimecar> que has hecho antes del fallo?
<peragon> hay alguien?
<mimecar> 59 personas
<gonzalito> peragon
<riveryk> volvi
<riveryk> la utilidad de discos n me reconoce el disco
<riveryk> y no se que mas se peude hacer... que mas hago?
<riveryk> mimecar, que mas puedo hacer ???
<mimecar> me parece que ese disco ha muerto
<mimecar> no detecta ninguna partición?
<riveryk> porfavor ayiudame a hacer todo lo psocible
<mimecar> si los datos son muy importantes puedes llevarlo a algún servicio de recuperación de datos (pagando)
<mimecar> pero que windows lo quiera formatear y ubuntu no encuentre particiones no es buena señal
<carlosubuntu__> hola, no se que pasa con mi impresora que no puedo imprimir. Estado: "unplegged or turned off" dice
<carlosubuntu__> encendida si esta
<rommel> buenas alguien save si en ubuntu hay algun pauete para hacer que un pen drive solo tenda permisos delectura mas no de nada mas
<rommel> como para darle atributos de lectura nada mas y que nadie me pueda copiar los archivos asi de fasil y q haiga q pedir contraseña o algo similar
<mimecar> rommel: si tiene permisos de lectura puede copiar
<rommel> hooa mimecar
<rommel> y como puedo hacer para que solo se pueda reprodicir musica mas no que se pueda copiar
<rommel> o borrar
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> como mucho usar un interruptor para bloquear la escritura (si lo tiene el usb)
<mimecar> pero cualquiera lo puede quitar
<rommel> me refiero que ya con los archivos dentro
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<rommel> solo se pueda ver el contenido mas no borrar o copiar
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer es lo mismo que hace un CD
<rommel> existe alguna manera?
<rommel> como encriptarlo o algo asi
<mimecar> si dejas sin encriptar la música si
<mimecar> pero eso no impide que manipulen el archivo encriptado
<rommel> como seria
<rommel> a entiendo
<rommel> y saves de algun paquete para proteger el mismo
<mimecar> cualquiera podrá editar el archivo encriptado y hacer que ya no puedas usarlo tu
<rommel> y una ves q este encriptado solo lo puede abrir quien tenga la clave verdad
<rommel> entiendo
<mimecar> si editas en hexadecimal el archivo puedes hacer que no funcione para nadie
<rommel> pero una ves echo el encriptado solo puede entrar quien tiene la clave verdad?
<mimecar> entrar si
<mimecar> dañarte el archivo para que tu no lo puedas usar también
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> no solo que al ponerlo en el ordenador me pida contraseña para abrir
<mimecar> puedes cifrarlo con truecrypt
<rommel> y correra con windos despues?
<rommel> o solo con linux?
<rommel> ha q bajarlo de los repo
<rommel> ?
<mimecar> es multiplataforma
<mimecar> si pierdes la contraseña te quedarás sin datos
<rommel> ok no hay drama
<rommel> pero correra para windos tambien?
<mimecar> si
<rommel> y se puede bajar desde los repositorios
<mimecar> me parece que si que está
<rommel> bueo me paso a linus y regreso
<rommel> 	perdon una consulta
<rommel> si despues de cifrarlo
<rommel> se podra abrir desde una lectora usb desde un reproductor de dvd?
<rommel> queria saver mas aya de todo si existe una paquete que permita abrirlo pero solo con atributos de lectura mas no de copiado
<mimecar> rommel: si se puede leer, se puede copiar
<mimecar> si está cifrado solo lo podrás abrir en linux / windows
<rommel> entiendo decime entonces l bajo de ubuntu
<rommel> te hago otra consulta al margen de todo esto 	estube tratando por una semana de hacer boteable varias distrib. delinus y formateando varias veces
<rommel> con netbootin y ahora no me reconoce el pen dribsi el ordenador pero no el netbotin
<mimecar> no entiendo esa doble negación
<rommel> te cuento
<rommel> despues de formatear en fat 32
<rommel> y despues en ntf y despues en fat 32
<rommel> no me reconoce el pen drive el netbootin
<rommel> me paso alinux un tk
<ed1> buenas, tengo un problema tengo un mother gigabyte y no me levanta la placa de red de echo la veo pero no tiene direccion ip asignada, le asigno una y no puedo pingear otra makina local por lo que asumo que no tengo los drivers
<ed1> baje los un paquete con los drivers, pero cuando ejecuto el script de instalacion no funciona me dice que tiene una hora de modificacion en el futuro
<ed1> alguna idea
<m4v> ed1: si está la interface eth0 cuando ejecutas "ifconfig" los drivers deben estar bien
<ed1> ya esta amigo
<ed1> pude cargar los modulos, habia que moverlos de lugar nomas
<ed1> igual gracias m4v
<m4v> ok, de nada.
<ed1> che m4v vos cuantas maquinas tenes en tu casa ?
<m4v> ed1: por?
<ed1> para saber si te interesa armar una vpn
<ed1> yo tengo un server en debian
<m4v> deberías preguntarme eso primero :P no, no me interesa.
<ed1> ok
<alf221> hola
<riveryk>  tengo un problema, mi disco duro extraible de un momento vovlio el sisttema de archivos ntfs a raw... como puedo revertir eso??
<riveryk> mi pc no me lo reconoce y no puedo sacar mis archivos
<paerca> hola estuve tratando de instalar la ubuntu 10.04.3 lts y no me detecta la red que puedo hacer?
<fosco_> paerca: porque no lo intentas con una ubuntu mas moderna?
<paerca> porque quisiera ponerle una lts y tengo entendido que es la ultima estable
<fosco_> algun motivo en concreto para usar una lts?
<paerca> si es para mi viejo y si le cambian las cosas se pone muy loco (tiene 76 años y no quiere estar aprendiendo a cada rato programas que ya manejaba)
<guampa> mmm
<paerca> o bien la forma de acceder a ellos
<vientosolar> pero en ese caso, no seria mejor el 10.10?
<vientosolar> es igual al 10.04 (pero mejorado)
<paerca> lo que no se es si instalando la ultima version luego me permite cambiar a una lts
<guampa> paerca: una distro muy estable tambien es debian, y es igual de simple. Linux Mint por otro lado tambien apunta a cambiar lo menos posible de version a version, y tiene una rama basada en ubuntu y otra en Debian
<paerca> tambien lo intente con la 10.10 y no. tampoco quiso
<guampa> el proximo release LTS de ubuntu es en abril de este año
<paerca> ok alguien tiene idea si instalando la 11.10 luego me dejara pasar a la lts?
<guampa> si paerca
<paerca> ok entonces me bajo la ultima y luego lo paso a ver si funciona. gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-15
<lasgrind> aqui?
<Katarcis> si lasgrind  aqui mismito
<lasgrind> muy bien!!
<vientosolar> aqui si hay mucha mas gente
<vientosolar> ;)
<lasgrind> si es que es algo bien raro, bueno, el caso ya lo sabes, instale una actualisacion hoy, y mi ubuntu lo dejo como si lo acabara de instalar, intento personalizarlo como lo tenia antes, y no me deja,eso incluye
<vientosolar> lasgrind http://www.lavidaesbeta.com/2009/12/04/reinstalar-ubuntu-sin-perder-datos-con-un-solo-comando/ aqui te envia Linaporras
<lasgrind> theme, iconos, fondo de pantalla
<lasgrind> haa ok ok gracias
<lasgrind>  :)
<lasgrind> lo intentare, espero funcione
<Ramir00> quien usa amsn?
<guampa> yo
<vientosolar> yo lo he usado
<cousteau> yo en su día...  pero al final me rendí a pidgin
<Ramir00> pasa que cuando lo abro , y le doy inicio de sesion desaparece
<Ramir00> cuando abro el programa aparece el proceso wish 8.5
<Ramir00> y desaparece
<guampa> proba borrar tu carpeta de config personal de amsn
<Ramir00> lo borre y lo reisntale varias veces
<Ramir00> borrando la carpeta .amsn
<orionman> hola
<guampa> con --purge ?
<orionman> tengo un prob
<Ramir00> y acabo de actualizar
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> la carpeta
<Ramir00> eliminar
<guampa> ok
<Ramir00> actualizo la ppa
<Ramir00> pero igual
<orionman> alguien sabe cual es el plugging  de sonido para ubuntu natty por defecto?
<Ramir00> siempre andubo bien
<orionman> no es  alsa?
<Ramir00> en que lo puede afectar samba al amsn?
<Ramir00> no, es el otro
<orionman> digo me quede  sin sonido
<orionman> en el sistema
<selina2> cheka alsamixer
<guampa> Ramir00: samba?
<Ramir00> si
<guampa> en nada
<selina2> ve a terminal y ... alsamixer
<Ramir00> fue lo unico que andube tocando antes de que deje de funcionar
<Ramir00> siempre anduvo bien
<Ramir00> no es el pulse audio? el que viene
<guampa> proba correrlo desde una terminal y ver si larga algun mensaje de error
<Ramir00> alsa es viejo
<Ramir00> y esta por debajo de pulseaudio
<guampa> alsa esta tambien, ruteado a pulseaudio
<Ramir00> Violación de segmento
<Ramir00> eso tira
<Ramir00> alsa lo necesitas si instalas programas de kde
<orionman> ok  chekrare
<orionman> alsa viene  siendo por defecto imagino
<Ramir00> no, pulse audio es por defecto
<guampa> fijate si podes correr strace amsn y pastear la salida (va a ser mucha), probablemente con strace amsn | tail -n 100 alcance
<guampa> Ramir00 ^
<orionman> si pulse no se encuentra  se puede bajar por centro de soft?
<Ramir00> no viene en el kernel?
<guampa> tendria que estar instalado, es una libreria y algunos programas
<orionman> no se  si borre  por   accidente
<orionman> puede  haber ocurrido
<Ramir00> lo tenes en procesos?
<Ramir00> monitor del sistema procesos pulseaudio
<orionman> el terminalme dice  que  no aparece
<orionman> aparentemente  lo borre  del  sistema
<Ramir00> y como hiciste, andas jodiendo con el kernel?
<guampa> pulseaudio no viene en el kernel
<orionman> no tanto  se  fue  con  algun programa  nose
<orionman> no recuerdo  que hice
<Ramir00> borraste programas de musica?
<guampa> pues proba de instalarlo orionman
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<orionman> con ese  comando  baja  directamente  de interner?
<orionman> bueno  lo intentare  anyway
<guampa> con ese comando lo instalas si
<orionman> ok gracias\
<Ramir00> es que pidgin nunca me agrega usuarios siempre dice que no existen las cuentas
<Ramir00> el amsn agregaba todo
<Ramir00> y soporta webcam
<Ramir00> el emesen tampoco me anda, nunca conecta
<guampa> a mi no me anda la webcam en amsn hace tiempo
<guampa> lo usaba mas que nada por eso
<Ramir00> kde cual debe usar
<guampa> estaba kopete, otro que en su momento tenia camara. luego dejo de funcionar ahi tambien
<guampa> no se si lo habran logrado hacer andar nuevamente
<guampa> mayormente por lo que se yo abandone la idea de webcam en msn durante el año pasado
<eri_> skype funciona
<eri_> y casi to el mundo ese es el que usa
<Ramir00> skype para linux?
<eri_> erm..
<eri_> clarop
<guampa> si para video queda skype y google chat
<Ramir00> pero es como el msn skype?
<guampa> no
<guampa> skype es otra red
<eri_> google -> skype
<guampa> google es otrs
<guampa> *otra
<Ramir00> el emesene ya van 5 minutos y no conecta tremenda basura
<eri_> emesene verifica si tienes la ultima version
<eri_> o si no ve al setting y cambia el servidor de msn al que se esta conectando
<eri_> google -> servidores:puerto live msn messenger 2011
<eri_> alguien sabe de una aplicacion para reparar cluster de disco duros
<eri_> es de 500 gb no toy en jugar con eso
<Ramir00> bueno como necesito el msn, me voy a windows, ese siempre funka, por lo menos para cosas habituales
<Ramir00> adios, thank
<cousteau> cuando ramir00 vuelva decidle que deje de quejarse y ponga pidgin
<paerca> hola como cambio la apariencia del escritorio para que sea mas tradicional en ubuntu 11.10?
<matauro> hola alguien sabe como subir el contraste apor terminal?
<fosco_> ummm pues el contraste no
<cousteau> paerca, "fallback mode", creo
<cousteau> no sé cómo se activa, pero me suena que existe...  ¿o era en gnome shell?
<matauro> mm gracias esq me se el de gamma q sube brillo
<paerca> cousteau como es lo de fallback mode?
<cousteau> paerca, me parece que me he liado, lo de "fallback mode" es para gnome shell...  lo más parecido en ubuntu es "unity 2D", pero no es el típico escritorio clásico
<paerca> costeau lei en un post que hay que ir a pantalla de inicio pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado en configuaraciones
<braiam> paerca, revisa la parte de abajo
<braiam> cuando seleccionas un usuario
<paerca> braiam, sigo sin encontrar ningun pantalla de acceso
<braiam> paerca, ya cerraste sesion=
<braiam> ?
<braiam> tienes que cerrar sesion, y en el caso de gdm, seleccionar el usuario y buscar el la parte de abajo por modo de inicio o algo asi
<riveryk>  Buenas noches
<riveryk> <riveryk> tengo un problema con un disco duro que paso a ser sistema de archivos RAW y llevo todo el dia intentando arreglarlo y no puedo
<riveryk> <riveryk> quien me pude ayudar a recuperar la informacion o a que vuelva a ser ntfs ???
<bejobu> hola
<selina2_> hi
<riveryk> hola alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<selina2_> riveryk
<Algo> Do people from Spain look... Hispanic?
<riveryk> selina2_, hola ,me puedes ayudar??
<guampa> Algo: take it to #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<selina2_> si dime cual es el problema
<selina2_> ?
<GridCube> !detalles | riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> !ask | riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<selina2_> se durmio parece
<guampa> se volvio a unir con riveryk_
<riveryk> ok, tengo un disco extraible el cualñ de un momento a otro paso de ser nfts a ser RAW y necesito salvar una informacion muy improtante como puedo hacer para que el pc lo reconozca  o como puedo salvar la info ??
<riveryk> de verdad es de demasiada importancia y urgencia :(
<guampa> como es que paso de repente a ser raw? raw no es un sistema de archivos ademas
<riveryk> pero creo que entienden de lo que hablo
<guampa> yo no, tal vez otro entienda :/
<GridCube> !datarecovery
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'datarecovery'.
<GridCube> mmm ok
<riveryk> mira mi disco estaba en nfts y paso a sar RAW y mi pc no lo reconoce y necesito tener acceso a el
<GridCube> riveryk, usa photorec
<GridCube> !photorec
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'photorec'.
<GridCube> si ya se
<GridCube> no me acuerdo cual es el ! que llama el facto de recuperacion de datos
<riveryk> la cosa es que aun no formato mi disvo
<riveryk> no quiero hacerlo
<riveryk> y quiero saber si existe forma para devolverlo a nfts ?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> por eso
<GridCube> con photorec podes recuperar los datos
<GridCube> probablemente
<GridCube> con un 60% de seguridad
<riveryk> me podrias a ayudar a utilizar el photorec ya lo estoy ejecutando pero no lo se utlizar
<riveryk> ???
<riveryk> me podrian ayudar a utiliza el photorec para recuperar informacion de un disco que no se deja accesar
<GridCube> riveryk, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Paso_A_Paso
<snake> podrian ustedes ayudarme
<snake> para k es que sirve
<GridCube> que cosa?
<snake> cable convertidor usb 2.0
<snake> para que sirve el cable convertidor usb 2.0
<snake> de discos duro
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> para convertir
<GridCube> ¿??¿
<riveryk> quien me ayuda.... yya estoy usando el photorec pero necesito dejarlo funcionando toda la noche como hago para que im ubuntu quede asi y no se suspenda ??
<selina2_> que es photorec ?
<ZMR> !google photorec
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<riveryk> lo importante es como hago para dejar mi ubuntu funcionando toda la noche???
<ZMR> desactiva la hibernacion, si la tienes activa
<riveryk> y si es posible solo apagar la pantalla  u oscureserla
<GridCube> riveryk, no deberia detenerse si esta haciendo algo importante
<ZMR> selina2_, photorec es un sw para recuperar datos
<GridCube> pero si desactiva la hibernacion desde el control de energia
<riveryk> por eso mismo.... estoy recuprando datos pero me dice que faltan 20 horas.... necesito dejarlo funcionando pero mi laptop  si no lo uso en un tiempo determinado se suspende
<GridCube> no uso ubuntu propiamente dicho, pero deberia estar por ahi
<riveryk> solo necesito apagarle la pantalla pero nada mas
<GridCube> !powermanagement
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'powermanagement'.
<GridCube> si, lo supuse
<riveryk> existe alguna forma de apagar la pantalla y que el pc siga funcionando?
<pipo65> buenas
<GridCube> riveryk, desactiva todas las suspenciones
<GridCube> y apaga el monitor con el botoncito
<pipo65> hola GridCube
<GridCube> alguien que use ubuntu puede explicarle a riveryk como desactivar las suspenciones? podria explicarle para xubuntu pero no creo que le sirva
<GridCube> hola pipo65 :)
<pipo65> suspenciones
<pipo65> en el menu administrativo busca ahorro de energia
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> gracias pipo65 si podes explicarle por favor, muchas gracias
<pipo65> gestor de energia
<GridCube> :D yo me voy por un rato :)
<pipo65> riveryk:
<pipo65> estas
<riveryk> si pipo
<riveryk> pero aun no me da
<pipo65> que version de ubuntu tienes
<pipo65> no te da que
<pipo65> la ultima
<riveryk> y temo que si me voy a dormir y lo dejo funcionando a lrato se me suspenda y pierda la recuperaciuon de datod
<riveryk> 11.10
<pipo65> como la recuperacion de datos
<riveryk> mira te explico mi caso
<pipo65> sii
<riveryk> tengo un disco duro, y paso de ntfs a RAW y no tengo acceso a el... intente arreglarlo todo el dia y no pude opte por recuperar su info con photorec.... entonces me dice que se demora otras 20 horas..
<riveryk> me podrias ayudar a recuperarlo ??
<pipo65> aunque este en raw deberias poder ver los datos
<pipo65> desde linux
<pipo65> que tenias en esa particion ntfs
<riveryk> unos documentos muy importantes
<pipo65> no digo q sistema
<riveryk> mi ubuntu nisiquiera me lo deja ver en media ni nada
<riveryk> no lo monta
<pipo65> por q linux no usa ntfs
<pipo65> no lo monta por q no usastes la consola
<riveryk> como puedo hacerlo desde consola??
<pipo65> que navegador d earchivos utilizas
<pipo65> para montar el disco debes saber bien q particion es
<pipo65> para eso sudo fdisk -l
<pipo65> eso te mostrara todas las particiones
<pipo65> luego
<pipo65> creas un directorio en tu home
<pipo65> mkdir /home/tuusuario/pancho
<pipo65> pongamos pancho como nombre
<pipo65> despues
<pipo65> mount /dev/sda1
<pipo65> mount /dev/sda1 /home/tuusuario/pancho
<pipo65> supongamos q sda1 es la particion q dices tener en modo raw
<pipo65> o ntfs
<pipo65> si es sda5
<pipo65> o tambien pueden ser hda
<pipo65> eso te lo dise el fdisk -l
<pipo65> riveryk: eso soluciona tu problema
<riveryk> lo estoy haciendo dame un min
<pipo65> ok
<riveryk> puede ser sdc?
<pipo65> pasteame que te dijo
<pipo65> fdisk
<pipo65> sdc me suena a pendribe
<pipo65> o lectora de cd
<riveryk> si es un disco externo portable
<riveryk> es un disco duro externo
<pipo65> si es un disco externo si
<pipo65> puede ser
<pipo65> sdc1
<riveryk> mira :   root@riveryk-laptop:/home/riveryk# mount /dev/sdc
<riveryk> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdc en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<pipo65> seria mount /dev/sdc /home/tuusuario/pancho
<pipo65> si es que creastes el directorio pancho
<pipo65> estas seguro q es sdc o sdc1
<riveryk> si dejame lo ahago entonces
<pipo65> sdc es mbr sdc1 es la particon
<riveryk> mira me sale
<riveryk> oot@riveryk-laptop:/home/riveryk# mount /dev/sdc /home/riveryk/varon
<riveryk> mount: /dev/sdc ya está montado o /home/riveryk/varon está ocupado
<pipo65> prueba con sdc1
<riveryk> ok
<pipo65> riveryk: recuerda q el directorio varon deberia estar crado
<pipo65> creado
<riveryk> si esta creado en home
<riveryk> con el mismo nombre
<riveryk> me sale lo siguiente
<riveryk> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<riveryk> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<riveryk> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<ZMR> sdc es el dispositivo entero, sdc1 es la primera particion del disco, lo que se monta es la particion, no el dispositivo en si
<pipo65> has lo siguiente
<pipo65> retira el disco
<pipo65> y si es posible conectalo a otro usb
<GridCube> riveryk, lo esta usando photorec
<GridCube> por eso no te lo deja usar
<pipo65> a pero no cerrastes el otro programa
<GridCube> creo
<ZMR> GridCube, buen ojo :)
<pipo65> si le esta mirando la pc por vnc
<pipo65> jajaj
<riveryk> no ientras hago eso tengo funcionando el photorec
<riveryk> :s
<pipo65> cierra photorec
<ZMR> riveryk, si photorec ya esta trabajando sobre el disco, no tendras acceso hasta que termineç
<GridCube> pues clarines
<pipo65> dile desde la terminal desde root
<ZMR> si lo que quieres es montar el disco, tienes que cerrar photorec
<pipo65> killall photorec
<ZMR> no es mejor cancelarlo?
<ZMR> en vez de pasar la aplanadora
<pipo65> ZMR: con kill no creo q deje rastros
<ZMR> por si las moscas
<ZMR> pipo65, si, pero lo digo por el disco
<GridCube> seria mejor que lo detenga desde el programa
<riveryk> listo ya esta
<pipo65> pero si le dije que lo desconecte
<riveryk> ahora si como hago?
<GridCube> photorec es muy amigable
<GridCube> :D
<pipo65> GridCube: se hizo amigo de killall y se fueron juntos
<ZMR> riveryk, montas el disco como te indicaron anteriormente
<GridCube> :P
<riveryk> me podrina indicar de nuevo desde el principio?
<pipo65> mount /dev/sdc /home/riveryk/varon
<ZMR> pipo65, no seria sdc1?
<pipo65> que pruebe con sdc y con sdc1
<pipo65> no me paso el paste de su fdisk -l
<ZMR> y que dice fdisk -l ?
<ZMR> alli esta de una que hay que montar
<pipo65> todas las particiones q tienes en el sistema
<pipo65> y dependiendo de el oido del que toca puede montar la particion correcta
 * ZMR se sigue preguntando si vale la pena cargar un portatil de 17" a clases
<riveryk> ya me salio me dice que es un sdb
<riveryk> solo
<riveryk> pero me sale root@riveryk-laptop:/home/riveryk# mount /dev/sdb /home/riveryk/varon
<riveryk> mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos
<ZMR> riveryk, !pastebin
<ZMR> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pipo65> mount.ntfs
<pipo65> riveryk: fijate si es sdb o sdb1
<pipo65> riveryk: tienes instalado el ntfs-3g
<pipo65> creo q viene por defecto con ubuntu
<pipo65> pero si por las moscas puedes instalarlo
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804781/
<riveryk> si lo pueden ver?
<ZMR> si
<ZMR> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/riveryk/varon
<ZMR> eso deberia servir
<ZMR> de acuerdo al paste, es una particion fat32
<pipo65> exacto
<pipo65> es fat no es ntfs
<GridCube> es un disco externo
<pipo65> si pero que tiene
<GridCube> asi que eso es lo mas probable
<pipo65> el me dijo q era ntfs
<pipo65> pero el fdisk dice q es fat
<pipo65> a si q es fat
<riveryk>  mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/riveryk/varon
<riveryk> root@riveryk-laptop:/home/riveryk#  mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /home/riveryk/varon
<riveryk> mount: tipo fs incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sdb,
<riveryk>        falta página de código o programa ayudante, u otro error
<riveryk>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<riveryk>    dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<pipo65> riveryk:
<pipo65> es sdb1
<pipo65> y por fabor usa pastebin
<riveryk> ok disculpen
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804784/
<pipo65> riveryk:
<pipo65> pero es sdb1
<pipo65> no sdb
<riveryk> miren ya lo corregi y sale igual
<pipo65> prueba con mount.vfat
<ZMR> riveryk, en todo caso, que dice: dmesg | tail
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804786/
<riveryk> mount.vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/riveryk/varon  ?
<GridCube> riveryk, si
<GridCube> es que el problema es una corrupcion del mbr del disco externo
<GridCube> yo te recomiendo que uses photorec para recuperar los datos y lo formatees todo
<GridCube> esa es mi humilde opinion
<pipo65> riveryk: que marca es el disco
<riveryk> pipo65, adata
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804788/
<ZMR> riveryk, es un disco externo?
<pipo65> fijate en la pag del fabricante garantias y si dispone de alguna herramienta para recuperaar datos
<riveryk> ZMR, si
<riveryk> ps yo ya estaba utilizando el photorec para eso
<GridCube> pipo65, si tiene, es para windows
<riveryk> solo que queria intentar arreglarlo sin tener que formatear
<GridCube> riveryk, tal ves se pueda
<pipo65> pues si se corre un cluster en la mbr del disco dificulto que se pueda recuperar
<GridCube> pero usando herramientas de recuperacion de mbr
<pipo65> GridCube: lamentablemente debera recurrir a un equipo con windows
<ZMR> riveryk, tambien queda la ultima opcion: puedes sacar el disco del enclosure e intentar conectarlo a la computadora
<GridCube> hay un disco que se llama Hiren's BootCd que tiene todas las herramientas para arreglar mbr que te puedas imaginar
<pipo65> GridCube: tambien hay un xp live
<pipo65> y correr la herramienta dle fabricante
<ZMR> chicos, una pregunta, si hablamos de un filesystem corrupto, que tiene que ver aqui el mbr?
<pipo65> ZMR: los errores en los discos cuando no tienes acceso no es en el filesistem
<pipo65> es la mbr
<GridCube> aja
<pipo65> ademas el * en el fdisk -l lo dice
<ZMR> hmm, en el master boot record?
<GridCube> si
<pipo65> sep
<pipo65> cuantas mbr conoces
<GridCube> es la tabla de direcciones en el caso de fat32
<ZMR> bien puedo estar equivocado, so continuemos :)
<pipo65> si pero 512 para fat 32
<pipo65> ??
<GridCube> de echo, eso significa fat > file access table
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> si el mbr esta corrupto no tiene acceso a la tabla de direcciones y entonces no ve los archivos ni nada de nada
<riveryk> pero entonces cuales serian los pasos para arreglarlo?
<GridCube> !mbr
<kubot> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<braiam> mbr?
<GridCube> no no es eso
<GridCube> si braiam
<pipo65> colgate es una pasta para los dientes
<GridCube> XD
<braiam> en realidad no pipo65
<braiam> Colgate-Palmolive
<pipo65> un jabon
<pipo65> jajajja
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<pipo65> volvamos
<riveryk> por favor
<braiam> recuerdo haber recuperado un disco duro completo de un tio, no recuerdo lo que use...
<pipo65> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<pipo65> 512 en fat
<braiam> dejame buscar en mi "largo" historial
<riveryk> ok
<pipo65> pense q solo se adecuaba a ntfs
<pipo65> braiam: el programa del russo
<pipo65> como es que se llama
<braiam> ntfs puede tener diferentes tamaños de unidades
<pipo65> si braiam pero fat32
<pipo65> 512
<braiam> no se pero tenia algo como ntfsrecovery o algo asi...
<GridCube> y?
<GridCube> braiam, es fat32
<braiam> ya recuerdo, lo busque en aptitude
<pipo65> si le paso alguna herramienta y lo trato como ntfs
<pipo65> capas que sera un error
<GridCube> creo que photorec es capas de recuperar mbrs
<pipo65> GridCube: pero te pregunta datos del disco en cuestion
<braiam> testdisk?
<pipo65> si el disco era fat32
<pipo65> y lo trataron como ntfs
<pipo65> se le complica
<GridCube> si creo que testdisk lo hace
<GridCube> no no, te dice que tipo de mbr es
<braiam> testdisk can     Recover deleted partition
<braiam>     Rebuild partition table
<braiam>     Rewrite the Master boot record (MBR)
<pipo65> GridCube: si el disco esta bien pero la mbr no
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> si eso, si
<pipo65> no lee la mbr tiene q identificar el disco primero
<braiam> testdisk lo hace
<GridCube> pipo65, si photorec reconoce el disco testdisk lo hacetambien
<GridCube> y puede arreglar su mbr
<braiam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk#Filesystem_repair
<pipo65> y decile que lo arregle nomas
<braiam> ah, esta en ingles...
<GridCube> y si falla puede usar photorec para recuperar los daatos y ya
<braiam> ok, usamos testdisk para solucion rapida
<braiam> y photorec para "a prueba de todo"?
<GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<braiam> GridCube, te encanta cgsecurity, no?
<pipo65> antes de empesar decile q ponga la miniaplicacion de inibicion
<GridCube> es la pagina oficial de testdisk/photorec
<braiam> O.O
<pipo65> para q no se le suspenda en disco
<GridCube> es su wiki oficial
<braiam> !ping riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: pung
<pipo65> riveryk: se durmioooo
<braiam> * Respuesta al Ping de riveryk : ? segundo(s)
<braiam> O.O
<riveryk> noooo
<riveryk> estoy leyendo lo que hablan
<riveryk> :P
<braiam> pos tenes un lag de madre
<braiam> riveryk, <GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<braiam> trata eso primero
<riveryk> eso estoy leyendo
<braiam> ah
<riveryk> le doy  create?
<riveryk> o append?
<braiam> riveryk, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso#Recuperaci.C3.B3n_de_la_tabla_de_particiones
<braiam> pera
<GridCube> create
<braiam> vas por el paso 1?
<riveryk> sip :P
<GridCube> no tenes nada a que añadir
<GridCube> eligirias append si ya tuvieras un log
<riveryk> entonces doy enter en create?
<GridCube> xd
<GridCube> se
<braiam> entonces es "create", buscas sdb, "analize"
<braiam> riveryk, ^
<braiam> busca tu particion perdida
<riveryk> sip ya esta buscando
<riveryk> pero creo que se demorara un poco
<braiam> le diste a analize, y todavia esperas riveryk?
<riveryk> sip
<braiam> err... era sdb cierto?
<riveryk> sip
<braiam> ok
<riveryk> ya termino de analizar
<braiam> cuales particiones te muestra?
<riveryk> ninguna
<braiam> huh?
<braiam> captura de pantalla por favor
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804801/
<braiam> !imgur riveryk
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imgur'.
<braiam> mm...
<braiam> es de 500 gb tu disco externo?
<riveryk> sip
<braiam> GridCube, alguna idea?
<braiam> en cualquier caso que photorec recuperaba...
<braiam> riveryk, dale a la "L"
<GridCube> k
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> lz
<GridCube> la verdad que no
<braiam> GridCube?
<braiam> ah
<GridCube> creo que te conviene recuperar los datos
<GridCube> y ya
<braiam> raro, fdisk mostro la particion y testdisk no...
<riveryk> ko vokvere a nalizar??
<riveryk> demen un omneto porfavor
<riveryk> creo que me ire a descansar y mañana seguire intentando
<riveryk> muchas gracias por su colaboracion
<braiam> !cookie braiam
<fzeta> bon día
<orionman> hola
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> amigos
<orionman> por  si alguien sabe
<orionman> y me puede acosejar
<orionman> se puede borrar en un dual booting  la parte de linux y volver a instalar en ese espacio?
<orionman> digo si el instalador de ubuntu tiene esa opcion
<orionman> no recuerdo  si la tiene
<mimecar> orionman: reinstala el cargador de windows y borra las particiones de linux
<orionman> eso reinstalar  ubuntu  de nuevo sin borrar   win
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> quieres borrar ubuntu o reinstalarlo?
<orionman> es que meti la pata  y tendre  que reinstalar
<orionman> sii  pero  sin danar la parte win7
<mimecar> es una instalacion normal
<mimecar> (siempre que no borres las cosas de windows)
<orionman> si porque usare la pate win como backup de lo que tengo en linux
<orionman> de hecho ya transferi cai todo
<orionman> casi  todo
<orionman> en realidad uso linux  99% del tiempo
<orionman> bueno  entonces   tratare
<orionman> bye..
<academia> hola buenos dias como puedo convertir a curvas en inkscape
<guampa> academia: vos queres vectorizar un mapa de bits?
<academia> no texto compadre
<guampa> ah un objeto de texto de inkscape
<guampa> objeto a trayecto
<guampa> despues con la herramienta de edicion de curvas podes editar los nodos etc
<academia> gracisa
<fosco_> os ha pasado a alguno que desde la actualizacion de esta ma;ana no podeis personalizar el escritorio?
<punk> hola tengo un problema
<punk> coomo resuelvo esto? http://pastebin.com/mt6GxAC4
<mimecar> !detalles punk
<kubot> punk: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<punk> ya puse los detalles en el pastebin
<mimecar> no, lo que has puesto el error
<mimecar> no has dicho la version de ubuntu, si tienes el sistema actualizado,,,
<mimecar> y que has hecho para tener ese mensaje
<punk> es la version 11
<punk> oneric}
<punk> quiero instalar el y-ppa-manager
<punk> creo que ya agregue el ppa pero ahora no se que hacer
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<punk> cvoy   Correr el update manager
<punk> lodudo que las tenga puestas
<punk> bajara 200 megas
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> si un fallo está corregido en las actualizaciones y no las instalas..
<punk> las estoy bajando
<punk> apenas anoche instale ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando esten todas puestas y reinicies prueba de nuevo
<punk> otro fallo que he notado es que en los menus al darle click aveces se ven como en italicas inclinados ladeados talves con la actualizacion se cure
<punk> tu tienes el ppa manager?
<punk> y-ppa-manager?
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones
<punk> ok
<punk> antes usaba ubuntu con maquina de 1 giga en ram y lo sentia lentón
<punk> ahroa lo uso con maquina de 8 gigas en ram y aun no noto gran diferencia
<punk> aver si con las actualizaciones se aligera
<mimecar> punk: estas usando la version de 64 bits verdad?
<punk> si
<punk> me scaneaste algo mimecar  o como te diste cuenta? por el error?
<punk> uso amd
<mimecar> escanearte?
<punk> nose algun /whois o algo que te indicara que uso 64
<punk> jeje
<mimecar> con 8 GB me parece que tienes que estar con 64 bits
<punk> si
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, o puedes ponerte el PAE...
<punk> alguien  sabe como al estar en una ventana abierta pulsar algun atajo para que esta se haga transparente ejemplo lo mas transparente ctrlshift 1,, y menos transparente osea totalmente visible ctrl shift9
<mimecar> si usas compiz, ALT + rueda del raton
<Decepticon> buenas tardes
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda para q la pc reconozca un headset plantronics
<Decepticon> para poder usarlo con rosetta stone 3.4.7
<Decepticon> les agradeceria la ayuda!.
<Decepticon> gracias x responder
<Decepticon> mucha ayuda
<guampa> Decepticon: si nadie sabe nadie va a responder
<Decepticon> eswtan en vergs
<Decepticon> ni modo
<vince> Hola amigos pienso hacer un juego sobre ubuntu pero necesito saber si debo pedir permiso para hacer el juego o diganme como me comunico con canonical o ubuntu
<mimecar> dependerá de los recursos que uses
<fosco_> vince: no necesitas pedir permiso a nadie
<vince> de verdad
<vince> ?
<guampa> vince: no necesitas pedir permiso, lo programas y listo. Solo necesitas pedir permiso si vas a usar material con copyright o marcas registradas
<vince> a ok
<vince> si utilizo Microsoft con quien
<vince> Es que el malo va a ser bill gates
<guampa> lo mismo se aplica
<vince> como por ejemplo que marca debo pedir permiso
<guampa> vince_:  practicamente cualquier marca, igual este tema pertenece a offtopic, podes continuarlo en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<fosco_> vince_: cualquiera q tenga copyright
<vince_> Ya OK gracias amigos
<vince_> Solo tenia esa duda ire subiendolo como ubuntu MAntenimiento cada 6 meses para que el juego no se descontinue
<vince_> Mm Nuevos estilos etc Y lo subire aqui y me ayudan a ver que le falta no se programar demasiado pero igual me esta saliendo muy bien
<guampa> bien, pues suerte con eso :)
<gorthaug> hola
<mimecar> hola gorthaug
<vince_> hola
<gorthaug> tengo una pregunta sobre kubuntu, se que hay un canal para ello pero no está muy activo... a ver si me podeis ayudar... acabo de instalar kubuntu en un netbook, como puedo hacer para que arranque con el kde "normal" ?
<mimecar> gorthaug: abre las preferencias de KDE
<mimecar> y me parece que está en "Espacio de trabajo"
<viCtor___> hola! chicos hay alguna forma de instalar gnome 3.3.3 en ubuntu?
<mimecar> viCtor___: no tienes suficiente con gnome 3.2?
<viCtor___> sólo quiero ver las mejoras
<gorthaug> mimecar: ahí lo que veo es "apariencia del espacio de trabajo" pero lo que puedo cambiar ahí es el tema del escritorio...
<mimecar> gorthaug: kde tiene el tema de las aplicaciones y el tema del entorno
<mimecar> en espacio de trabajo puedes seleccionar el que quieres (ahí sale la opcion para la version "netbok")
<viCtor___> plasma y estilo
<mimecar> viCtor___: supongo que instalando algún PPA
<viCtor___> a los usuarios de gnome, por qué prefieren gnome a kde por ejemplo?
<gorthaug> viCtor___: yo antes prefería gnome 2.x a kde ahora con gnome 3... no me siento cómodo
<selina2_> yo uso gnome 3 y me gusta
<gorthaug> viCtor___: pero prefería gnome sólo por "costumbre" lo he usado durante 6 años...
<selina2_> kde es bueno tambien
<viCtor___> gorthaug: tampoco logro entender esa adversión a gnome shell y unity, aunque yo mismo he de decir que he buscado iracionalmente alternativas, me encanta gnome shell pero odio su implementación en ubuntu, ojalá existiera la gnome shell pure distro basada en ubuntu
<mimecar> viCtor___: su implementacion ?
<viCtor___> sí
<mimecar> es la misma que en otras distribuciones
<selina2_> hay alternativas , xubuntu , kubuntu , lubuntu  , opensuse, fedora , puppy ,
<viCtor___> mimecar: bueno, tiene modificaciones propias de unity
<viCtor___> el menú global de unity afecta a las aplicaciones en gnome shell
<mimecar> unity y gnome shell son gestores de ventanas diferentes
<viCtor___> debe ser un bug que aún no han visto
<viCtor___> por ejemplo
<vince_> Perdon si me meto o hable despues pero en mi opinion kde puede llegar a ser bonito pero es muy simple por que fue hecho para ser ligero pero gnome3 ya se volvio mas pesado que antes y ademas no es tan editable y/o personalizable que antes
<vince_> en mi recomendacion utiliza Xubuntu
<mimecar> vince_: no puedes comparar una version inicial de gnome 3 con un entorno que ya tiene muchas versiones desde el cambio que hicieron
<vince_> yo utilizo ese
<mimecar> KDE tardo muchas versiones en "arreglarse"
<viCtor___> vince_: pero qué es lo que te gustaría cambiar? Gnome shell fluye por sí sólo, yo cambiaría cositas pero ínfimas... me gusta el panel superior de unity (con el tema de los botones y el menú global) pero me gusta muchísimo el dash de gnome shell y su forma de gestionar espacios y notificaciones
<vince_> pss en eso tienes razon ami kde no me gusta me siento como si tuviese windows95
<viCtor___> y kde tiene carencias muy básicas, flash por ejemplo, integración social, otro ejemplo, estética sobre todo, otra gran carencia
<mimecar> vince_: integracion automática con twiter, facebook tendrá algún plasmoid
<vince_> pss en si me gustaria que combinaran el menu de unity las notificaciones de gnome-shell y los paneles de ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> flash funciona, mucho más personalizable que gnome
<vince_> seria grandioso
<vince_> a y el inicio de ubuntu 9.10
<vince_> pero el timepo no como inicia
<viCtor___> mimecar: en chakra linux, flash es pésimo, por el tema de estar basado en gtk...
<mimecar> flash usa GTK?
<viCtor___> y kde no fluye igual que gnome shell, se podría decir que kde se mueve en un medio acuoso y gnome shell fluye en el aire
<punk> ya actualize ubuntu...ahorita estoy en xchat.. y el icono del tray ded xchat se ve dañado y tambien si le pongo en el menu view (ver) de xchat y le pico channel switcher se ve mal el menu como lo arreglo uso amd64 asus vision amd radeon
<punk> no le puedo tomar screenshot
<viCtor___> misíp, de ahí que por ejemplo para epiphany 3.2 no funcione, porque aún no se ha portado a gtk-3
<mimecar> punk: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<punk> todas mimecar
<punk> con el update manager
<mimecar> si no está portado a gtk 3 no puede existir epiphany 3.2
<viCtor___> mimecar: me refiero al flash...
<mimecar> no me parece que flash use gtk
<guampa> igualmente amigos, les pido si pueden continuar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic asi dejan lugar para las consultas tecnicas de ubuntu aqui. gracias
<viCtor___> haha sí que lo lleva
<viCtor___> guampa: ok sorry
<guampa> no hay problema
<viCtor___> vince_: vente al offtopic!
<vince_> esta bien donde es?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<vince_> YA fui:D
<punk> como peudo instalar o ver si mis controladores de video estan bien en ubuntu
<punk> para mi que eso es el problema
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<punk> amd radeon
<punk> radeon graphics hd 6310m
<mimecar> ¿te ha salido el aviso de que tienes drivers privativos?
<punk> si y le di ahi
<punk> pero creo
<punk> que talves no se instalaron bine
<punk> los tengo en el menu inicio
<punk> y se abren bien
<punk> pero sepa
<mimecar> entonces están bien instalados
<punk> es qeu en ciertos tool tips o menus se ven dañados porque sera
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<punk> no se captura eso
<punk> se captura todo menos el menu que aparece al ponerle el mouse sobre el boton minimizar
<mimecar> el menú de unity?
<punk> no tengo unity
<punk> talvez eso es el problema
<punk> que instale mate y cinamon
<punk> vooy a reiniciar con unity
<mimecar> como???
<punk> a ver si ahi todo va bien
<punk> mate y cinamon..son otras sesiones estilo gnome
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu 11.10 tienes unity + gnome 3
<punk> si pero linux mint inventó "mate" y cinamon
<punk> para los que no les gusta gnome3 o unity
<mimecar> entonces no tienes ubuntu
<punk> si es ubuntu
<punk> pero le instale
<mimecar> no
<punk> otros
<mimecar> si usas mint
<mimecar> es una version derivada de ubuntu
<punk> el iso era de  ubuntu
<punk> pero le fui poniendo cosas de mint
<mimecar> has mezclado repositorios?
<punk> pues a lo mejor
<punk> talverz eso trae problema?¡
<punk> coomo lo arreglo
<mimecar> con bastante probabilidad
<mimecar> no hay forma sencilla de deshacer eso
<punk> abriendo con gedit
<punk> el archivo sourcess.lst y poniendo uno por default no se soluciona?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ahora tienes programas mezclados de dos distribuciones
<punk> es que primero intente instalar linux mint..y me fallo la instalacion esa del ubiqutiy desde el usb.. luego lo mismo con pinguy os..y el ubuntu si se dejo instalar jajaj nada mas que no me gusta mucho unity
<punk> me peudes ayudar a instalar minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu
<punk> ya lo instale pero al darle click no pasa nada
<mimecar> ¿está en los repositorios?
<punk> al principio tambien me marcaba que era para i186
<punk> no es un .deb
<punk> no ta en repo
<punk> pero se instalo..lei por ahi que se puede forzar la compatibilidad
<punk> o hacer que funcione en 64bit
<mimecar> corres mucho
<mimecar> si tienes 64 bits tienes que instalar TODO lo que necesite de 32 bitsa
<mimecar> bits
<punk> com lo hecho andar?
<punk> http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=instalar%20minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mediafire.com%2F%3Fg4vnawsbznge94o&ei=cjQTT7LtJ6L_sQKi0eHWAw&usg=AFQjCNGmvc9bXs99nNI4LcODe469rLnNxg&sig2=bIKlbqepVoO494dS60irmg
<mimecar> tendrás que ver que librerías usa e instalarlas
<punk> como puedo saberlas?
<mimecar> en la web oficial del programa
<mimecar> no uses mediafire y similares para descargar programas de linux
<punk> no hay
<mimecar> en ese caso el programa no es fiable
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que hace?
<punk> hackear wifi
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar informacion para esa tarea por tu cuenta
<punk> ya lo he usado ese programa pero en otra distro
<punk> y lo queria adaptar a ubuntu
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde consola y corrige los errores que te de
<punk> pongo esto en consola y mi password y ya no pasa nada
<punk>  minidwep-gtk
<mimecar> para que pones tu contraseña?
<punk> porque pone sudo passwofor for punk
<punk> me lo pide
<mimecar> no se lo que estas ejecutando
<GridCube> mimecar, yo creo que deberias dejar de explicarle, ya te dijo que quiere saber para hacer algo ilegal, que lo averigue por su cuenta
<mimecar> teniendo una mezcla de distribuciones puede ser cualquier cosa
<punk> ok
<punk> gracias por tu atencion mimecar
<punk> reinstalare ubuntu
<punk> y tratare no mezclar
<punk> aver si tengo menos problemas
<punk> nos vemos luego
<jonathan__> mi laptop gasta demasiada energia con ubuntu hay alguna aplicación para ahorrar?
<mimecar> jonathan__: ¿que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<jonathan__> la versión 11.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jonathan__> si
<mimecar> ¿como tienes el brillo de la pantalla?
<punk> la pregunta del brillo era pra mi?
<punk> reinicie con unity
<jonathan__> lo baje casi todo pero dura un poquito mas con eso
<mimecar> no, para jonathan__
<punk> y todo esta bien
<mimecar> jonathan__: tienes programas abiertos en segundo plano?
<jonathan__> no
<mimecar> ¿cuanto te dura la bateria?
<jonathan__> aproximadamente 1:10
<mimecar> eso es muy poco
<mimecar> ¿estas usando unity?
<jonathan__> si
<mimecar> lo único es que la aceleracion 3D te esté penalizando
<mimecar> que tarjeta tienes?
<jonathan__> es una intel integrada
<jonathan__> mi pc es compaq
<mimecar> lo unico que se me ocurre es que busques si tu modelo de portatil
<mimecar> tiene alguna incompatiblidad con ubuntu
<jonathan__> en que pagina puedo ver eso hay alguna lista en la wiki de ubuntu?
<mimecar> no creo, normalmente con modelo de portatil + ubuntu
<mimecar> te salen los problemas
<jonathan__> ok gracias mimecar
<mimecar> sobre ese tema no se me ocurren las causas de que falle
<mimecar> tiene mucho tiempo el portatil?
<jonathan__> un poco mas de un año
<jonathan__> como 18 meses
<mimecar> no es mucho tiempo
<mimecar> ¿que duracion tendria de normal la bateria?
<jonathan__> cuando usaba windows 7 como 2 horas
<jonathan__> pero en ubuntu vi la diferencia
<mimecar> en los kernels de la rama 3.x hay un bug que afecta a la duracion de la bateria
<mimecar> puede ser que en tu modelo se note más
<jonathan__> entonces con la proxima versión de ubuntu se arreglaria?
<mimecar> no se si entrará la correccion en la 12.04
<jonathan__> gracias mimecar por tu tiempo un gusto
<mimecar> suerte
<JulinhoDF> sou usuario ubuntu 11.10 mexo com isso a pouco tempo necessito de ajuda , alguem pode me ajudar ?
<mimecar> !ask JulinhoDF
<kubot> JulinhoDF: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<omikron4> !pt | JulinhoDF
<kubot> JulinhoDF: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tron-cerebelum> Hola
<tron-cerebelum> necesito ayuda ---
<tron-cerebelum> estoy haciendo un post en taringa y no puedo ver las letras
<tron-cerebelum> alguien sabria como solucionarlo ==??
<mimecar> eso parece un fallo de esa web
<tron-cerebelum> solo las puedo ver cuando doy CTRL - A o paso e mouse-Bottom1
<mimecar> ¿estas usando otro tema al que viene en ubuntu por defecto?
<tron-cerebelum> si
<mimecar> cierra firefox, renombra la carpeta .mozilla y abre firefox
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo es un problema de la web
<tron-cerebelum> ok lo intentare
<tron-cerebelum> sobre lo de renombrar
<tron-cerebelum> lo devuelva a su estado anterior
<mimecar> si
<tron-cerebelum> ok
<tron-cerebelum> el problema aun persiste
<mimecar> te pasa con otras webs?
<tron-cerebelum> si
<tron-cerebelum> con el form de busqueda de youtube
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas?
<tron-cerebelum> 10.10
<tron-cerebelum> pero antes no me pasaba
<mimecar> esa version es un poco vieja
<mimecar> tendrás actualizaciones hasta Abril de este año
<tron-cerebelum> si yo se
<tron-cerebelum> la actualizare hasta 11.10
<tron-cerebelum> y quitare unity
<tron-cerebelum> pero hasta entonces
<tron-cerebelum> bueno ...
<mimecar> solo te queda crear un usuario nuevo
<mimecar> y con suerte funcionará
<tron-cerebelum> mmm
<tron-cerebelum> intentare
<tron-cerebelum> eperame ok!!
<mimecar> estaré 5 minutos más
<Devils> hola chicos, necesito saber si cuando instalo un programa usando el centro de software de ubuntu por ejem: imaginen que quiero instalar vlc escribo vlc en la pestaña de búsqueda y doy en enter me aparece vlc luego le doy en mas informacion y si miran donde dice complementos a eso me refiero es necesario instalar estos complementos?
<Crashbit> Devils: depende de si los necesitas, por eso son complementos
<Devils> crashbit: ok pero si los instalo no tendré o no me daría problemas futuros?
<Devils> es recomendable instalarlos para una mejor función de los programas que incluyan complementos?
<Crashbit> Devils: no es ni recomendable ni desaconsejado
<Crashbit> Devils: depende de lo que necesites
<Crashbit> Devils: es como comprate un coche y que te digan si quieres poner el complemento de bluetooth ...
<Crashbit> pues dependerá de si lo necesitas o lo quieres, no es mejor ni peor, depende
<Devils> ok entiendo
<Devils> instalare mis programas sin sus complementos
<Crashbit> Devils: debes instalarlos con complementos o sin ellos, dependiendo de lo que necesites
<Crashbit> no debes optar por una u otra opción, si no por la que necesites en cada momento
<Devils> yo no soy muy experto en linux e recién terminado de instalarlo
<Devils> uso ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<Devils> crashbit: como instalo los complementos despues o antes de el programa? como es mejor?
<Silver96> LEY SOPA INFORMENSE AHORA!!
<Devils> alguien me dice como puedo entrar en directorios por medio del terminal?
<Crashbit> cd directorio
<Devils> y para salir?
<Crashbit> cd ..
<Devils> ok gracias
<Devils> crashbit cual es el otro comando aparte de clear que es para limpiar el terminal por completo, es reset?
<Crashbit> Devils: si
<Devils> oks...
<guampa> Devils: ctrl+l
<Devils> también con ctrl + l  ?
<Devils> oks.. guampa gracias
<guampa> eso es equivalente al comando clear
<Devils> que bien así me ahorro de estar escribiendo clear
<guampa> pues si el dia que lo descubri fue una alegria...hacia años que usaba clear :S
<Devils> jajajajaja
<Devils> otra pregunta: que directorio es este? #!/bin/bash
<guampa> eso es el encabezado de los scripts
<guampa> indica al kernel que programa tiene que interpretar el script cuando lo llames
<Devils> a ok
<guampa> se llama shebang
<Crashbit> yeah!
<Devils> como actualizo mi kernel? es posible actualizarlo?
<guampa> a medida que se vayan liberando actualizaciones del kernel las iras recibiendo
<Devils> sin salir de la versión de ubuntu 10.10?
<guampa> yo estoy en 10.10 y hoy me llego una actualizacion del kernel
<Crashbit> Devils: usando PPA's, pero esto ya es algo avanzado
<eri_> buenas
<eri_> quisiera saber si alguien me da una mano
<aguitel> choque los 5
<guampa> si alguien puede lo hara, pero primero habria que saber tu problema eri_
<eri_> quisiera saber como hacer para repartir wifi desde un daemon
<Devils> crashbit: ok
<Devils> mejor no lo are
<eri_> desde que el sistema suba el cree la red y reparte wifi
<guampa> eri_: no funciona con un daemon, lo hace el mismo kernel con el subsistema "netfilter", que configuras con el comando iptables
<eri_> oka
<eri_> como puedo que cuando el sistemna suba
<eri_> suba repartiendo el wifi
<eri_> antes del login
<eri_> o que no sea necesario hacer el loguin para el empezar a repartir la red
<Devils> que es eso de repartir el wifi?
<guampa> como es tu red?
<patt0n> ola ola
<patt0n> quien me puede ayudar
<eri_> no tengo red guampa
<eri_> imaginat un pc que solo se utilize via inalambrica
<Devils> eri_: como es eso repartir red?
<eri_> sin monitor ni nada
<guampa> eri_: vos queres acceder remotamente a una pc, a traves de red inalambrica
<eri_> necesito que cuando el sistema carge carge ad-hoc o emular un router para accesarla
<guampa> ok
<eri_> creo que fui explicito
<guampa> si se entiende
<guampa> tendria que buscar para ver como hacerlo, espera
<eri_> eso ando buscando
<guampa> !detalles patt0n
<kubot> patt0n: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<patt0n> una pregunta, tengo un pc con procesador fm1 a8 3850, y un monitor crt sony de 23' g520, lo que sucede que cuando intento instalar ubuntu desde el cd, carga la pantalla de seleccion, donde dce instalar, usar como live cd entre otros, pero cualquiera de las dos opciones que coloque la pantalla desde se va a standby
<fernando1234> hola
<patt0n> guampa
<guampa> dime
<patt0n> mira la pregunta arriba
<patt0n> lo que sucede que creo k podria ser es que el monitor crt no soporta la resolucion
<guampa> no conozco ese procesador, si no es x86 o x86_64 no va a andar con ubuntu
<patt0n> es x86_64
<eri_> mira ver si estas instalando ubuntu para 64 bit
<patt0n> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1649/1/
<patt0n> toy instalando ubuntu 64 bits
<patt0n> arriba mande un link sobre los fm1
<patt0n> son una evolucion, 4 cores ademas de una tarjeta hd integrada
<patt0n> apu
<eri_> como se podria habilitar ad-hoc como daemon?
<patt0n> quien puede ayudarme a solucionar este problema?????
<patt0n> una pregunta, tengo un pc con procesador fm1 a8 3850, y un monitor crt sony de 23' g520, lo que sucede que cuando intento instalar ubuntu desde el cd, carga la pantalla de seleccion, donde dce instalar, usar como live cd entre otros, pero cualquiera de las dos opciones que coloque la pantalla desde se va a standby
<eri_> creo que deverias volver a bajar una iso 64bit y quemarla
<eri_> y instentar instalarlo
<patt0n> mira
<patt0n> lo intenbte con una de 32 bit k tenia
<patt0n> una de 64 bit de ubuntu
<patt0n> y una de 32 bits de knoppix
<patt0n> ahora baje linux mint
<patt0n> y debian
<eri_> wow muchos linux
<eri_> vas a montar una pasarela
<guampa> eri_: http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-up-ad-hoc-wireless-network.html
<guampa> ahi estan los comandos a usar
<patt0n> jajajaj
<guampa> patt0n: es una computadora ensamblada?
<patt0n> es que necesito trabjar en linux
<patt0n> la verdad es que no me importa mucho que distribucion sea
<patt0n> si
<guampa> que modelo?
<patt0n> te doy el modelo de la placa madre
<guampa> pasame el de la maquina si es posible
<GridCube> patt0n, usa la version alternate de los cds de instalacion
<patt0n> gigabit A75M-S2V
<eri_> osea y que me sugieres
<eri_> que me invente un script o algo asi
<eri_> ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-07
<vitimiti> o/
<Elnetotaca> hola holas!
<Elnetotaca> que hay gente?
<vitimiti> yo si
<vitimiti> (hola)
<Elnetotaca> les tengo una pregunta
<Elnetotaca> para mi esta complicada
<vitimiti> y yo XD
<Elnetotaca> ya intenté de todo pero no lo he podido solucionar! ;P
<vitimiti> quiero tener direct rendering pero me sale esto, http://pastebin.com/pPmMCMKs || despues de haber borrado con purge fglrx* y xserver-xorg y reinstalar
<dabor> vitimiti: glxinfo|grep render
<vitimiti> me sale ese mensaje
<vitimiti> voy a eliminar fglrx
<vitimiti> y poner el libre
<dabor> vitimiti: pero estas usando otro comando
<vitimiti> sale lo mismo, tambien lo intente
<dabor> vitimiti: creaste nuevamente el archivo xorg.conf?
<vitimiti> si
<vitimiti> he instalado el libre
<vitimiti> voy a reiniciar
<vitimiti> direct rendering: Yes
<vitimiti> el problema parece ser que la radeon x550 no esta soportada por los privativos
<Elnetotaca> parece que dabor se fué!
<Elnetotaca> bueno
<Elnetotaca> mi problema es que borre mi usuario de el grupo admin
<Elnetotaca> y no puedo entrar en modo recovery
<Elnetotaca> alguien sabe cual sería el proceder con este problema?
<Elnetotaca> al eliminar mi cuenta del grupo admin me quité los privilegios de hacer sudo
<Elnetotaca> como lo pueden leer aqui; http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/175813
<Elnetotaca> he buscado por todas partes
<Elnetotaca> y la unica manera es recovery mode
<userpov> hola , boa noite, tengo problemas usando el comando cp (parece fácil, ya se) pero no logro copiar a otro directorio
<userpov> solo dentro del mismo
<m4v> userpov: que quieres hacer? y que estas ejecutando?
<userpov> quiero copiar un archivo que tengo en un directorio a otro directorio
<userpov> #cp /userpov/Imágenes/foto.jpg  /userpov/Vídeos
<userpov> asi no me funciona
<m4v>  /userpov no exite, los directorios de los usuarios están dentro del /home, es /home/userpov
<m4v> o ~/userpov, ~ es sinónimo de /home
<m4v> ah perdón
<userpov> ok, Imágenes# cp foto.jpg  /home/userpov/Vídeos  #decis que es asi
<m4v>  ~ es sinónimo de /home/userpov
<m4v> si
<userpov> voy a probar otra vez (creo haberlo probado ya)
<userpov> ya salio
<userpov> gracias m4v voy a seguir practicando
<m4v> userpov: como atajo puedes usar cp archivo ~/Vídeos
<userpov> ok
<userpov> con el ~/Vídeos   #asi no me anduvo, no lo copió
<m4v> userpov: que error dió?
<userpov> ninguno, pero fui al directorio y no estaban
<m4v> si no dio error es porque algo copió a alguna parte
<m4v> usa -v para ver que copia el comando
<userpov> vaya a saber donde
<m4v> le erraste en algo si no lo copió al directorio Vídeos, capaz que el archivo está en /home/userpov con un nombre parecido a video
<userpov> me sale con -v  root/Música
<m4v> si no me muestras lo que estas ejecutando no puedo adivinar lo que estas haciendo
<userpov> root@ezequiel-laptop:/home/ezequiel/Vídeos/archivos# cp -v chuleta.png ~/Música
<userpov> «chuleta.png» -> «/root/Música»
<m4v> bueno, estas como root.
<userpov> si
<m4v> no deberías estar usando root para eso, los archivos quedan con privilegios de root y no los vas a poder modificar con tu usuario normalmente
<m4v> si estas como root ~ es /root
<userpov> ook
<userpov> ya me di cuenta
<m4v> usar «sudo chown userpov:userpov archivo» para hacer que el archivo que copiaste como root le pertenezcan a tu usuario.
<userpov> ok
<bushido> Hola necesito ayuda
<bushido> El steam no me abre
<bushido> No se por que
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Quiero hacerle suna pregunta
<Catbuntu> Dime
<Catbuntu> nos
<bushido> Yo uso archlinux
<bushido> SOy archilinista
<bushido> Comense manejando ubuntu como principiante y despues me pase ah arch
<bushido> A un soy novato en arch
<bushido> EH visto muchos post de ubuntu y la calidad que esta tenienod con steam y ahora con los phone de ubuntu
<bushido> Ando un poco confundido, no se si volver ah ubuntu
<Catbuntu> a no lleva h.
<Catbuntu> Y es 'yo he', no 'yo eh'
<Catbuntu> No te pases a Ubuntu
<Catbuntu> No dejes que te coman el coco con el marketing, Unity no permite trabajar decentemente.
<Catbuntu> Aunque sí que te recomiendo los derivados, Xubuntu sobretodo.
<bushido> Que tiene de bueno el Xubuntu ?
<Catbuntu> Tiene lo bueno de Ubuntu, sin lo malo (=Unity).
<bushido> Bueno ese unity es un asco
<bushido> Yo lo digo del ubuntu
<bushido> Es por tanta cosas que salen
<bushido> Y salen solo para ubuntu
<bushido> Seria bueno manejar xubuntu ah un que es lo mismo pero nunca maneje su entorno
<Catbuntu> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/suncap.png
<Catbuntu> Esto es mi Xubuntu.
<Catbuntu> Pero puede ser así también: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/Xubuntu-Catbuntu.png
<Catbuntu> Es muy personalizable y parecido a GNOME 2.
<bushido> Mmmm
<bushido> Usted tiene steam ?
<bushido> Catbuntu:
<Catbuntu> No
<bushido> Ok
<Catbuntu> Pero no es solamente compatible con Ubuntu.
<Catbuntu> Eso es publicidad engañosa.
<bushido> si
<bushido> Este...
<bushido> Es que hay muchas lectura ms ah ubuntu
<bushido> Que ah kubuntu xubuntu archlinux
<bushido> debian
<bushido> etc
<bushido> Ya que ubuntu mejoro mucho al manejo de usuario con el escritorio y el facil manejo
<bushido> http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/informatica/instant-a3,2506894c31915e18dca01eeee775c054.png.html
<bushido> Ese es mi arch linux con KDE 4.9.5
<Catbuntu> Prueba Kubuntu entonces
<Catbuntu> http://www.kubuntu.org
<idroj07> Hola, a ver si me podéis echar un cable con esto. Con unity mi portatil me iba lento y se colgaba en ocasiones. Decidí instalar el entorno gráfico Gala (Windows Phanteon Manager) desde Synaptic y viendo en una pagina me dijeron que creara: 1 archivo d configuración de escritorio en la carpeta xsessions y otro con formato .sessions en otra carpeta. Mi problema es que cuando cierro sesión y estoy en el menú para elegir entorno no
<idroj07>  aparece Gala (si me aparece uno llamado gala pero me da error de carga. Supongo que sera por el archivo que he creado en esas carpetas).
<bushido> gala
<bushido> Y por que no usas linux mint o xubuntu ?
<bushido> En ves de ubuntu
<bushido> Ese gala se ve bonito
<idroj07> porque me gusta ubuntu y el soporte que trae. Pero simplemente quiero cambiar el entorno grafico por uno mas ligero a unity por que me va lento a veces. Y si además de ligero es bonito mejor q mejor. xD creo q ese entorno es Gala
<bushido> Y el gnome 3 ya lo probastes ?
<bushido> Gala es gnome 3
<bushido>  D:
<idroj07> hace tiempo lo probe pero tambien tenia problemas de lentitud
<bushido> QUe clase de brujeria es esta
<bushido> xD
<idroj07> Entonces alguien sabe como podría hacerlo funcionar?
<bushido> Donde vistes el tutoril ?
<idroj07> Espera voy a buscarlo
<idroj07> Aqui lo tienes: https://isopenisfree.wordpress.com/2012/06/17/gala-el-nuevo-windows-manager-de-elementary-en-precise/
<adma> vb
<Catbuntu> Gala es un shell para Gnome 3.
<Catbuntu> La gente habla sin saber, tsk.
<Catbuntu> Igual que Cinnamon o Unity, o el mismo Gnome Shell.
<Catbuntu> XFCE FTW
<idroj07> Entonces que tengo que hacer ? instalar gnome3 ?
<Catbuntu> No, ya debe instalartelo con las dependencias.
<Catbuntu> ¿Te aparece en LightDM?
<idroj07> No se que es LightDM
<idroj07> aa la pantalla de inicio de sesion.
<idroj07> no
<idroj07> Bueno me sale uno pero no carga correctamente la sesión, creo que aparece porque he creado y he trasteado con lo de las carpetas no se a aplicado automaticamente por la instalacion de gala desde synaptic
<Artemis3> idroj07, para tu caso lo mas facil es instalar xubuntu/lubuntu
<idroj07> chilicuil: Pero desde xubuntu o lubuntu despues podré instalar gala? A ver , esq mi pc es un acer travelmate 5720. Algo viejillo pero si soporta medianamente bien los entornos con efectos , quiero decir q alomejor tampoco hace falta q vaya con lxde q puedo coger uno un poco mas atractivo..
<idroj07> Y una duda q tengo... si xubuntu es xfce+ubuntu, si cambio el entorno de mi actual ubuntu 12.10 no tendría un resultado similar a xubuntu?
<idroj07> x decir uno..
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<Artemis3> idroj07, no con facilidad. Tus problemas son de compositor, asi que no usarlo necesita que abandones gnome3 y todos sus shells.
<Artemis3> idroj07, ubuntu trae muchos paquetes que no usarías (unity+gnome3) y te ocuparían espacio y memoria sin necesidad
<idroj07> ok.. vamos que cambie de distribución si quiero fluidez, no?
<Artemis3> xubuntu es ubuntu pero con xfce en lugar de unity
<Artemis3> yo no lo considero otra distribucion, si a ver vamos seria ubuntu-minimal y luego instalar xubuntu-desktop
<idroj07> ok
<malebola> estoy con el aircrack
<malebola> alguien sabe algo de los wordlists
<malebola> o donde conseguir alguno
<chilicuil> en la pagina de john de ripper hay varios, http://www.openwall.com/wordlists/
<chilicuil> aunque al parecer, tambien puedes utilizar john directamente con aircrack http://redrumjp.blogspot.mx/2011/05/aircrack-ng-john-ripper.html
<malebola> ostras gracias chilicuil
<malebola> voy a mirar
<malebola> chilicuil, y tu lo has mirado
<malebola> si funciona bien
<malebola> porque con el codigo WEP no problem pero con el WPA
<chilicuil> pues creo que depende en gran medida del diccionario.., los ingleses no van muy bien con las contraseñas en español.., y al reves, lo mejor es crear tu propio diccionario.., si pones 'wordlist' español en google encontraras varios, de ahi puedes elegir los mejores y crear el tuyo
<malebola> en eso estoy
<malebola> y tambien has usado el pyrit y el coda
<malebola> ???
<chilicuil> no, esos no los conozco, pero pyrit parece interesante
<malebola> es basicamente usar el procesador grafico para una bruteforce con aircrack
<malebola> y claro usar el procesador grafico a veces es como unas 5 o 6 veces mas potente que el procesador normal
<juanjo> hola uBOTu-fr ,tengo una duda,sabes de alguna aplicacion que se parezca al jdowloader de winsdow?
<malebola> http://handytutorial.com/install-jdownloader-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<malebola> para ti juanjo
<malebola> http://handytutorial.com/install-jdownloader-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<juanjo> muchas gracias malebola !!! ahora mismo me lo instalo.
<userpov> buen dia, tengo una duda con esto:
<userpov> ezequiel@ezequiel-laptop:~/Vídeos/archivos$ ls -l
<userpov> total 124
<userpov> -rwxrwxrwx 1 ezequiel ezequiel 124492 ene  7 03:15 chuleta.png
<userpov> -rw-r--r-- 1 root     root          0 ene  7 04:50 hola.txt
<userpov> -rw-r--r-- 1 ezequiel ezequiel      0 ene  7 03:10 perro.txt
<userpov> ezequiel@ezequiel-laptop:~/Vídeos/archivos$ rm hola.txt
<guampa> !pastebin userpov
<kubot> userpov: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> userpov: la proteccion anti flood del bot te silencio por un minuto, volve a postear el texto pero usando el pastebin
<malebola> juanjo, nada hombre todo bien
<userpov> hola, si me dan una mano con esto les agradezco, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506690/
<guampa> userpov: cual es el problema? esta bien ese comportamiento
<userpov> si pero el usuario borra archivos de root, con solo confirmar?
<userpov> solo tiene permisos de llectura
<guampa> ooh, ahi entiendo
<guampa> disculpas estaba dormido :P
<userpov> esa es mi interrogante
<malebola> guampa, para  cambiar los permisos chmod 777 archivo
<guampa> ?
<malebola> o chmod x+
<userpov> pero segun el paste bin ya tiene asignado los permisos y el user tiene r- - , y sin embargo borra un archivo root
<malebola> guampa deciar que tenias problemas con los permisos de lectura , cambialos a ejecucion y escribir , chmod 777 archivo
<userpov> hola malebola fijate si queres http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506690/
<guampa> userpov: el tema es que los permisos que cuentan a la hora de eliminar el archivo no son los del archivo, sino los del directorio en donde esta contenido
<guampa> los permisos de escritura del archivo cuentan a la hora de escribir en el archivo
<guampa> pero cuando borras el archivo en realidad estas modificando el contenido del directorio, no del archivo
<userpov> mm..ahi puede ser
<userpov> porque si tengo x en el dir
<guampa> x es para poner hacer cd a ese dir
<guampa> lo que cuenta es "w", es decir si podes escribir, modifcar el dir
<malebola> guampa, yo tambien creo que vas bien por ahi
<userpov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506706/
<userpov> esos eran los permisos del directorio
<userpov> (son)
<guampa> bueno, ahi dice que el propietario (ezequiel) tiene permisos de escritura en el directorio
<userpov> si, ok, gracias. voy a probar cambiarlos.
<userpov> guampa y aca porque tiene una r de mas
<userpov> drwxr-xr-x 2
<guampa> userpov: vos tenes que dividir esos permisos en tres partes, tres caracteres cada parte (el d es que es un directorio nomas)
<guampa> la primer parte es la del propietario, la segunda es del grupo, y la tercera para otros usuarios
<guampa> ahi dice que el propietario tiene permisos rwx
<guampa> o sea, todos
<guampa> y tanto grupo como otros usuarios tienen lectura y ejecucion
<userpov> si pero mas adelante me aparece drwx-xr-x 2
<userpov> osea la d es de dir, la r de read , la w de write , y la x de ejec
<guampa> donde ves una r de mas?
<guampa> sip
<userpov> pero en uno me aparece con dos r
<userpov> drwxr-xr-x 2
<guampa> ah no
<guampa> el 2?
<userpov> dRwxR
<userpov> ahi
<guampa> el ultimo r es parte del segundo set de permisos
<guampa> es del grupo
<userpov> ah, ok
<userpov> osea el grupo tiene r-x
<userpov> y  otros tiene r-x
<guampa> claro, eso es lo que decia arriba yo
<guampa> r = lectura, x = ejecucion
<userpov> ok gracias
<userpov> me confundi los guiones con la separacion de permisos(solo eran espacios en blanco de 'w')
<Verito> Hola. Me podrían ayudar con un problemita que estoy teniendo? =)
<nmid00> por su pollo Verito , comente asi lo escucha la audiencia
<Verito> Gracias. Instalé una aplicación para controlar la temperatura del cpu y demás y a partir de eso cada vez que instalo otra cosa o actualizo ubuntu tengo errores.
<Verito> El error es 225. Y tiene que ver con los paquetes lm-sensors, libsensors y con hddtemp.
<nmid00> sube por pastebin los errores para analizarlos
<Verito> http://pastebin.com/JuMXnKvS
<Verito> De linbsensors no tengo errores, disculpen.
<Verito> Soy nueva en la comunidad :)
<guampa> Verito: trata de no usar el usuario root para irc o cualquier uso normal
<guampa> usalo para cosas puntuales que solo se puedan hacer como root
<Verito> guampa: Okei.
<Verito> guampa: Y por qué?
<Verito> guampa: Como te digo soy nueva usando linux.
<guampa> porque root tiene 100 permisos sobre todo el sistema, es muy facil hacer macanas
<Verito> guampa: Entendido.
<guampa> los programas que corras con root tienen los mismos permisos al ejecutar
<guampa> *100%
<Verito> Bien. Lo voy a tener en cuenta porque generamente hago todo como root.
<guampa> respecto de tu error yo probaria desde la consola eliminando esos paquetes y reinstalandolos
<Verito> Okei. Se abrán instalado mal? O yo me habré mandado un macana?
<guampa> si parece que se instalaron mal
<Verito> Muchas gracias.
<guampa> para desinstalarlos pone en una terminal: sudo dpkg -P cryptsetup screen hddtemp lm-sensors sensord
<guampa> y para reinstalarlos: sudo a cryptsetup screen hddtemp lm-sensors sensord
<guampa> sorry
<guampa> sudo apt-get install cryptsetup screen hddtemp lm-sensors sensord
<Verito> Okei. Ahora mismo lo voy a hacer.
<dominuskernel> hola
<dominuskernel> ¿alquien me puede decir la version de gnome que instala ubuntu
<dominuskernel> ?
<Verito> gnome-about --gnome-version
<Verito> Perdón, es así : gnome-session --version
<rayco> en los origenes del software -> otros software hay que poner la primera casilla? (cdrom:xubuntu 12:10 nose que?
<Verito> Espero que sea de ayuda.
<rayco> es que no me deja acceder a wine
<rayco> solo tengo los dos independiente y los tres ultimos que son links
<rayco> alguien puede ayudamre?
<dominuskernel> era para documentar ubuntu en mi web pero no estoy en ubuntu sino estoy escribiendo en una lfs
<rayco> verito puedes ayudarme?
<Exio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gnome
<rayco> que es eso?
<Exio> para dominuskernel
<dominuskernel> ok muchas gracias
<Verito> Si, espero poder ayudarte.
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como averiguar la velocidad de la memoria ram de un ordenador?
<liher> y que velocidades admite?
<LTF> hola
<liher> hola ltf
<LTF> alguien me dice como entrar en la consola de reuperacion sin grub? (booteo con xosl)
<d-arker> algo mejor que wine para ubuntu
<LTF> after changing motherboard ubuntu hangs or freezes at startup in the line "/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script", someone knows how to enter in recovery mode without grub? (booting with xosl)
<LTF> perdon
<LTF> pense q era el canal en ingles
<glock_> join #irc.immortal-anime.net
<s1_10> hola
<s1_10> buenas tardes
<s1_10> estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<s1_10> como puedo upgradear a la versi{on actual?
<xangua> forma rápida: descarga la última versión o la lts, cual prefieras, de ubuntu.com
<s1_10> no puedo reinstalar
<xangua> la otra forma: actualiza de 11.04 a 11.10, luego a 12.04 y luego a 12.10
<s1_10> no puedo hacer una instalaci{on limpia, necesito upgradear en caliente
<xangua> o hasta 12.04, como prefieras
<s1_10> precisamente eso quería evitar
<s1_10> no puedo upgradear directamente a 12.10?
<xangua> no
<s1_10> mi conexión descarga entre 40 y 50 kbps D:
<xangua> no desde 11.04 al menos
<s1_10> bueno gracias
<s1_10> pensé que quizás con el dvd de 12.10 podría actualizar en caliente
<HackerNG> Por que no formateas
<s1_10> el pc no es mío, es de la universidad donde estudio
<s1_10> y tiene un montón de programas y configuraciones, crossover, office, wine, un programa de administración de cyber corriendo sobre wine
<s1_10> y un asqueroso tema de windows 7, que no sabría como instalar después de formatear
<HackerNG> Pide permiso a ellos les conviene natty ya no tiene soporte
<s1_10> no saben donde estan parados, al parecer esto ni siquiera es ubuntu, sino un derivado "darwin OS"
<s1_10> que usa los repositorios de ubuntu
<s1_10> Tengo que presentar un proyecto a la universidad, aproximadamente un caruto de lso computadores est{an usando linux, quiero dejarlos corriendo ubuntu o fedora usando gnome 3
<s1_10> pero primero tengo que probar la viabilidad, y no puedo llevarme el pc a la casa, y aqui solo se descarga a 40 kbps
<HackerNG> Ubuntu mayor a 11.04 tienen unity
<s1_10> si tan solo pudiera usar algo como los bakcports de debian para instalar el gnome3 usando los repositoriso actuales...
<s1_10> no me gusta unity, mejor desintalarlo y ponerle gnome-shell
<HackerNG> A mi tampoco sólo era comentario, y por que quieres cambiarles su s.o.
<s1_10> con algo de suerte voy a lograr instalar lo que quiero curzando repositorios, pero tengo miedo de crashear todo
<HackerNG> Te pueden sancionar
<s1_10> porque los tienen descuidados, la gente se quejaba de ubuntu
<s1_10> así que le pusieron un disfraz de windows 7
<s1_10> yo creo que eso cambiaría si les ponemos gnome3 con el shell, y un wallapaper con una explicación rápida
<xangua> si no hay ninguna duda de ubuntu, está el canal offtopic #ubuntu-es-cafe
<HackerNG> Si actualizas se quitaría el tema
<s1_10> tengo un proyecto que tengo que presentar, pero me tomará tiempo, aquí son tan descuidados que la contraseña de root era "1!
<s1_10> bueno, grcias por todo, solo quería ver como upgradear ahorrando ancho de banda, pero me dicen que no hay manera
<HackerNG> Suerte
<erAbuelo> buenas
<HackerNG> Buenas
<Magellanicus> hola gente
<Magellanicus> alguien online?
<erAbuelo> no
<Magellanicus> como puedo eliminar iconos del panel superior en gnome shell
<Magellanicus> ubuntu 12.04
<erAbuelo> no uso gnome
<Magellanicus> y como puedo automontar la particion ntfs de windows al inicio con permisos de root?
<Magellanicus> actualmente tengo dualboot ubuntu/windows
<Magellanicus> instale ntfs mounter o algo asi
<erAbuelo> edita el archivo /etc/fstab
<Magellanicus> y ahora monta las particiones ntfs de windows l incio
<Magellanicus> pero no con permisos de root
<Magellanicus> (no puedo modificarlo)
<Magellanicus> como edito eso?
<s1_10> http://kill-9-11.blogspot.com/2008/04/montar-discos-duros-en-debian.html
<s1_10> esa guia es util para debian, fedora, ubuntu y la matoría de las distros
<Magellanicus> ok
<s1_10> di la sigues bien automontará las particiones nfts cada vez que inicies ubuntu
<Magellanicus> y lo de los iconos en el panel?
<s1_10> si te refires a lso iconos como el de volumen, red o el de minusvalido
<s1_10> creo que puedes usar extensiones para eso
<Magellanicus> no me refiero a que puse el icono de lanzador de firefox en el panel
<Magellanicus> y ahora quiero sacarlo
<Magellanicus> pero no me da la opcion
<s1_10> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/112/remove-accesibility/
<s1_10> con esa remueves el boton de accesibnilidad
<s1_10> te refieres al panel lateral? se saca con el menú del botón secundario del ratón
<Magellanicus> mke refiero al panel superior
<Magellanicus> mira mi archivo /etc/fstab es asi
<Magellanicus> proc    /proc   proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid     0       0
<Magellanicus> #Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<Magellanicus> UUID=365021ce-7624-4fdf-b0c4-1461b5872a91       /       ext4    errors=remount-ro       0       1
<Magellanicus> #Entry for /dev/sda7 :
<Magellanicus> UUID=3650d37f-59bb-4242-b00a-c2884c519703       /home   xfs     defaults        0       2
<Magellanicus> #Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<m4v> !paste Magellanicus
<kubot> Magellanicus: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<s1_10> el tutorial es bastante claro
<s1_10> no tienes que modificar NINGUNA de las líneas que están ahí
<s1_10> solo agregar una línea nueva al final
<Magellanicus> pero mira que ya estan agregadas unas lineas similares
<s1_10> Si modificas las lineas que ya están en el archivo, podría no cargar tu sistema
<Magellanicus> eso lo hizo el programa ntfs algo que installe
<s1_10> porque esas son las particiones propias de ubuntu
<Magellanicus> no
<Magellanicus> son particiones
<Magellanicus> de windows
<Magellanicus> mira te paso el pastebin
<Magellanicus> http://pastebin.com/afsBLQyL
<Magellanicus> ahi esta
<Magellanicus> actualmente ubuntu monta las particiones de windwos
<Magellanicus> el problema es que no puedo modificar nada de ese particiones
<Magellanicus> como si podria hacerlo al montarlas manualmente
<s1_10> la linea que esta debajo de "entry for /dev/sda2"
<s1_10> borrala
<Magellanicus> como se borra con nano?
<Magellanicus> ya lo borre
<s1_10> dev/sda2 /media/ruta-donde-quieres-que-se-monte ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.utf8,nls=utf8 0 0
<s1_10> y la reemplazas con eso
<s1_10> cuando estas en la terminal puedes copiar y pegar
<s1_10> desde la barra de menú
<Magellanicus> y eso hara que se automonte con permisos de root?
<s1_10> "/dev/sda2 /media/ruta-donde-quieres-que-se-monte ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.utf8,nls=utf8 0 0"
<s1_10> sin las comillas
<s1_10> si, pero tienes que reemplazar la direccion que puse
<Magellanicus> si ya lo hice
<s1_10> las veces que he montado particiones de win7, creo que una carpeta  llamada "w7"
<Magellanicus> lo puse para que se monte en /media/windows
<s1_10> o "win7"
<s1_10> bien
<Magellanicus> con mkdir cree el directorio /media/windows
<s1_10> exacto
<s1_10> ahora solo agregas esa linea
<s1_10> y pones "mount -a"
<s1_10> sin las comillas
<Magellanicus> mount -a en la terminal?
<Magellanicus> y luego lo hara automatico?
<s1_10> si, ejecutas mount -a
<s1_10> despues de haber guardado el archivo
<s1_10> s{i, cada vez que se inice automontará la partición
<s1_10> y se podrán editar los archivos
<s1_10> La otra partición "reservado para el sistema" no es necesario modificarla.
<Magellanicus> si
<Magellanicus> esa la borre
<Magellanicus> no necesito montarla
<Magellanicus> gracias por la ayuda
<s1_10> de nada
<Magellanicus> lo de gnome shell sabes como puedo solucionarlo?
<Magellanicus> eso de quitar iconos del panel superior?
<s1_10> no se a que te refieres
<Magellanicus> es que agregue un icono de firefox en el panel superior de gnome shell
<s1_10> en el panel superior solo pueden estar los iconos del sistema, como el dle volumen y el de accesibilidad
<Magellanicus> y ahora quiero quitarlo
<s1_10> ni idea, no sabía que se podían poner accesos directos ahí
<Magellanicus> estan los iconos aplicaciones lugares y luego el firefxo que yo agregue
<Magellanicus> y ese quiero borrar
<liher> hola
<liher> merece la pena cambiarse de ubuntu 32 bits a 64 bits?
<liher> estoy en dudas
<liher> es que estaba pensando en ampliar la ram de 2 a 4 gb
<m4v> liher: si vas a usar 4gb podés cambiar a 64bits
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> instale gnome 3 y despues de unos dias lo  desinstale
<BreoganGal> y ahora al apagar se me queda con la pantalla azul sin mas
<BreoganGal> alguna idea?
<liher> se nota diferencia de rendimiento?
<BreoganGal> tarda un poco mas al iniciar y al apagar hace como siempre solo que ahora se me queda en la pantalla azul sin mas
<BreoganGal> liher?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> instale gnome 3 y ahora el pc me va mas lento y a apagar se me queda pillado en una pantalla azul
<vitimiti> o/
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Amule e sun asco
<^TxuS^> wenas noches
<mf-mac> buenas
<bushido> Oe
<bushido> Hay alguien
<bushido> :S
<^TxuS^> alguien hay
<^TxuS^> pero a mi no me preguntes que yo acabo de aterrizar en linux ^o^
<mf-mac> hola
<mf-mac> como estan
<mf-mac> en que los puedo ayudar
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Hay alguien ?
<mf-mac> si
<bushido> Necesito una aplicasion
<bushido> Para bajar musica
<mf-mac> no necesitas ninguna
<mf-mac> entra en aresmusica.org
<mf-mac> y la descargas directo
<bushido> Ok lo vere
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<bushido> No encuentra musica
<Catbuntu> hola
<bushido> Hola Catbuntu
<Catbuntu> Hola bushido
<bushido> Catbuntu: Eres mujer
<^TxuS^> porque no me deja iniciar el firestarter al inicio de sesión poniendo en orden sudo firestarter??
<mimecar> usar sudo con un programa gráfico es mala idea
<^TxuS^> en aplicaciones al inicio lo quiero cargar para que cada vez que entre arranque...igual que tengo el cairo-dock
<mimecar> ^TxuS^, el cortafuegos está funcionando aunque no abras firestarter
<^TxuS^> ein??eso es nuevo para mi...
<^TxuS^> solo con tenerlo instalado ya funciona??
<mimecar> firestarter sólo es un interfaz gráfico
<^TxuS^> el ubuntu cada vez me gusta más jajaja
<bushido> O.o
<^TxuS^> entonces lo puedo quitar del lanzador porque si no lo voy a usar...para que quiero tenerlo ai ocupando espacio
<^TxuS^> mientras haga su función sobra
<mimecar> tu sabrás
<^TxuS^> ok muchas gracias
<Catbuntu> Dios
<bushido> T_T
<bushido> No puedo bajar musica
<bushido> Una Pagina para bajar musica ?
<Catbuntu> ¿Por qué todo el mundo me pregunta si soy mujer?
<mimecar> buenaventura, www.google.es
<bushido> google ?
<bushido> -.-"
<mimecar> bushido, este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> y bajar música no entra en ese soporte
<bushido> Ni las aplicasion para bajr musica O.o ?
<Catbuntu> Es ilegal.
<mimecar> en el centro de software las tienes, ya las has probado todas?
<bushido> No uso ubuntu
<bushido> Uso archlinux
<mimecar> en el equivalente que tengas del gestor de paquetes
<Catbuntu> ¿Y por qué preguntas en #ubuntu-es?
<Catbuntu> No hay gestor gráfico en Arch, sólo pacman.
<Catbuntu> O sí.
<bushido> Mmmm
<bushido> Instalarle el centro de software si
<^TxuS^> bueno gente canal añadido a favorito me voy pa la piltra que mañ suena el cacharro ese que tanto odio...gracias nuevamente por la ayuda
<Catbuntu> Ciao.
<bushido> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/5597663/_Aporte_-Centro-de-software-para-Arch-Linux.html
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> instale gnome 3 y ahora el pc me va mas lento y a apagar se me queda pillado en una pantalla azul
<BreoganGal> y por internet no encuentro nada
<BreoganGal> alguna idea?
<BreoganGal> reinicie a haber si cambiaba algo y nada
<mimecar> BreoganGal, ¿instalastes gnome 3?
<BreoganGal> si
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<BreoganGal> tengo gnome, unity y cinnamon y ahora al iniciar ubuntu no me deja elegir escrtorio
<BreoganGal> 12.10
<mimecar> la 12.10 viene con gnome 3 de srie
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop y te pondrá lo que falte
<BreoganGal> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<BreoganGal> no?
<mimecar> si
<BreoganGal> pues dice que ya esta todo instalado
<mf-mac> tienes los drivers privados de tu tarjeta de video
<mf-mac> ?????
<mimecar> mf-mac, eso tiene relación con el login gráfico?
<BreoganGal> si
<mf-mac> sip
<BreoganGal> nvidia
<BreoganGal> pero antes me iba todo bien, hasta que actualice gnome a su ultima version y me cambio lo de siempre violeta a azul, y la opcion de ir a los escritorios de gnome clasic y demas
<mimecar> BreoganGal, ¿cómo has instalado gnome?
<mf-mac> lo que pasa es que gnome3 usa mas recursos
<mimecar> unity es gnome 3
<mf-mac> por eso necesitas los drivers de video
<mf-mac> porque el nouveau no sirve para nada
<BreoganGal> por la terminal
<mf-mac> ???
<BreoganGal> pero es que antes me iba todo bien y me dejaa elegir
<BreoganGal> y ahora la pantalla de incio de sesion es diferente
<mimecar> BreoganGal, de que forma lo has instalado
<BreoganGal> por esta guia
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/10/gnome-3-en-ubuntu-1210.html
<mimecar> si la has seguido has quitado el login gráfico
<mimecar> ya no estas usando el que viene con ubuntu
<mimecar> no has añadido el repositorio ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 verdad?
<BreoganGal> espera
<BreoganGal> reinicio
<BreoganGal> hola, soy yo otra vez
<BreoganGal> pues lo instale, y bueno ahora ya me apago bien, pero al encender sigue sin dejarme elegir entorno
<mimecar> ... ¿has cambiado el login gráfico?
<BreoganGal> instale lo que me dijiste
<mimecar> ? ¿qué es lo que te he dicho?
<BreoganGal> que instale ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<mimecar> el repositorio de PPA te he preguntado si lo habías instalado, no que lo instalaras
<BreoganGal> emm...vae
<mimecar> ponerlo no hace nada
<BreoganGal> ok
<mimecar> ¿qué partes de la guía has seguido?
<BreoganGal> lo de ahora fue por aqui:
<BreoganGal> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/gnome-3-ya-esta-aqui-instalacion-en-ubuntu-mediante-ppa/
<BreoganGal> y estaba buscando una imagen de como es mi inicio por si te ayuda, es asi: http://lamiradadelreplicante.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/inicio-sesion.jpeg
<mimecar> BreoganGal, primero estas usando una guía antigua
<mimecar> gnome-shell está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> si has seguido la primera guía es posible que hayas sustituido el login gráfico de ubuntu por GDM
<mimecar> pero si coges trozos de diferentes documentos no se lo que has hecho
<mimecar> la pantalla que has puesto es de GDM, no del que usa Ubuntu
<BreoganGal> ubuntu es LightDM
<mimecar> prueba a restaurar lightdm
<BreoganGal> un momento
<BreoganGal> emm..pues si, vaya tonteria
<BreoganGal> solo por no fijarse
<BreoganGal> fue eso
<BreoganGal> gracias por tu atencion!!
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-08
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches, alguien por aqui ha configurado un servidor de assault cube?, habran hecho guias de ello?, en internet solo encuentro guias muy basicas
<vitimiti> o/
<chilicuil> oi vitimiti o/
<elhoir> hola a tod@s
<elhoir> estoy intentando seguir la guía de X Org acerca de la gestión de energía cuando se usa el driver radeon
<elhoir> sin embaego siempre que quiero editar el archivo power_method me pone "acceso denegado"
<elhoir> incluso con sudo
<elhoir> alguna idea?
<elhoir> esto es lo que trato de hacer -----> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#KMS_Power_Management_Options
<ragutierrez> Hola, Necesito algo de ayuda
<ragutierrez> alguien disponible
<ragutierrez> ???
<buenaventura> !alguien | ragutierrez
<kubot> ragutierrez: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ragutierrez> Aguien sabe como activar la tarheta de red desde el terminal
<ragutierrez> no tengo un switch para encenderla
<ragutierrez> asi que me toca por comandos
<ragutierrez> El boton de encendido esta en la tecla F2
<buenaventura> rfkill list
<ragutierrez> ok, ya realice eso y me sale  Soft Blocked: yes
<ragutierrez> buenaventura: ya pude ograrlo gracias
<ragutierrez> poseo una ethernet Atheros AR8162 que no me reconoce
<ragutierrez> alguien sabe como instalarla
<ragutierrez> tal vez alguno de ustedes tiene una Inspiron 14R
<MrTulias> Buenas. A veces en el grub no puedo modificar el sistema a arrancar, las teclas de subir y bajar no hacen nada. ¿A qué puede ser debido? ¿Puedo hacer algo?
<mf-mac> si tu teclado es usb prueba a desconectarlo y conectarlo nuevamente
<MrTulias> No, es un portátil
<mf-mac> entonces ni idea
<MrTulias> Si reinicio suele funcionar, pero no me parece solución
<mf-mac> si te entiendo
<mf-mac> pero no se que puede ser
<MrTulias> gracias
<mf-mac> si hay algo mas en lo que te pueda ayudar
<MrTulias> Gracias, cuando empiece a hacer cosas (cuando aprenda) :)
<mf-mac> ok
<elien> buenas tardes a todos.. espero q este bien!
<elien> alguien para apoyar con una duda, ¿Por que, cuando voy a agregar una impresora compartida en SAMBA (equipo con win xp) el boton browse aparece inhabilitado? Con ubuntu 12.04 me aparecia sin problemas para poder buscar en mi red lan con SAMBA pero ahora en ubuntu 12.10 la interfaz es algo difernte y tiene este detalle que menciono, ¿Alguien sabe como poder habilitar el boton para poder agregar la impresora compartida?
<rymnd> disculpe tengo dos maquinas conectadas a internet con un router y quisiera compartir informacion bajo red alguien sabe cono unirlas en red
<jhoselp> me dijeron que desinstale samba y elimine la carpeta de samba y vuelva a reinstalarlo, pero al reinstalar no me crea la carpeta de samba
<rymnd> disculpe tengo dos maquinas conectadas a internet con un router y quisiera compartir informacion bajo red alguien sabe cono unirlas en red
<rymnd> uBOTu-fr, disculpe tengo dos maquinas conectadas a internet con un router y quisiera compartir informacion bajo red alguien sabe cono unirlas en red
<jhoselp> alguien que conozca de samba por favor
<rymnd> uBOTu-fr, disculpe tengo dos maquinas conectadas a internet con un router y quisiera compartir informacion bajo red alguien sabe cono unirlas en red
<guampa> !paciencia rymnd
<kubot> rymnd: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<guampa> no repitas tu pregunta cada un minuto por favor
<rymnd> guampa, mira esto creo q debe servir en cuanto a mi peticion
<rymnd> guampa, http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/12560242/Como-crear-red-con-router-y-compartir-archivos-e-internet.html
<guampa> este es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<guampa> las consultas sobre otros temas hacerlas en todo caso en el canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-es-cafe
<jhoselp> disculpen pero alguien que me pueda ayudar con samba, por favor
<buenaventura> !alguien | jhoselp
<kubot> jhoselp: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sk_ryan007> alguien para apoyar con una duda, ¿Por que, cuando voy a agregar una impresora compartida en SAMBA (equipo con win xp) el boton browse aparece inhabilitado? Con ubuntu 12.04 me aparecia sin problemas para poder buscar en mi red lan con SAMBA pero ahora en ubuntu 12.10 la interfaz es algo difernte y tiene este detalle que menciono, ¿Alguien sabe como poder habilitar el boton para poder agregar la impresora compartida?
<VIHURY> hola
<VIHURY> alo
<VIHURY> hay alguien leyendo
<VIHURY> tengo una consulta
<VIHURY> sobre el wifislax 3.1
<VIHURY> si alguien maneja el tema me responde aca en sala
<VIHURY> la pregunta es
<mimecar> VIHURY, este canal es para dudas de ubuntu
<VIHURY> chuta
<VIHURY> para preguntas de linux?
<VIHURY> bueno igual es una pregunta generica
<VIHURY> el comando iwconfig muestra los adaptadores de red?
<sk_ryan007> Hola mimecar... pudiste ver mi consulta posteada?
<mimecar> si
<VIHURY> mimecar si a mi?
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, seguro que no te sale la opción de añadir la impresora?
<mimecar> VIHURY, hi
<sk_ryan007> tengo dudas con ese problema q tengo del boton browse para poder adicionar esa impresora...!
<VIHURY> mimecar hola
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, lo primero, tienes ubuntu 12.10?
<VIHURY> mimecar si en iwconfig me aparece no wireless extension que debo instalar para que me reconozca las tarjetas
<mimecar> VIHURY, en tu distribución no lo se
<sk_ryan007> si me sale la opcion mimecar, pero cuando selecciono Windows Printer via SAMBA el boton beowse para explorar la red no me marca habilitado..
<sk_ryan007> si tengo ubuntu 12.10 mimecar.
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, tienes el sistema con todas las actulizaciones?
<sk_ryan007> si tambien.. ejecuto el actualizador y no me marca alguna actualizacion pendiente..!
<mimecar> puede ser que no tengas instalado el cliente de samba
<sk_ryan007> una pregunta? si no lo tuviera instalado podria ver carpetas compartidas? Por que si las logro ver sin problemas mimecar...
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre una causa
<mimecar> de que te falle
<mimecar> el error te aparece cuando añades la impresora de red?
<sk_ryan007> o sea.. con ubuntu 12.04 cuando seleccionas esa opcion de Windows Printer via SAMBA...
<sk_ryan007> tu clicabas sobre el boton de browse y te desplegaba el grupo de trabajo (lan) con todas las PC en red y asi facil seleccionabas el equipo q tenia la impresora compartida y la adicionabas...
<sk_ryan007> aca el detalle es q como no me marca habilitado el boton browse no logro adicionar la impresora...te detallaba abajo como colocar la ruta..
<bushido> Hola
<sk_ryan007> pero creo q la agrego mal y por eso no logro manualmente.....
<bushido> Alguien sabe como puedo colocar un widget en awesome con vicious ?
<VIHURY> alguien sabe como solucionar el no wireless extension
<mimecar> VIHURY, pregunta en un canal de tu distribución
<sk_ryan007> smb://[workgroup/]server[:port]/printer
<VIHURY> mimecar como puedo saber cual es mi distribucion?
<bushido> O.o
<mimecar> wifislax
<VIHURY> como despliego la lista de canales?¡
<mimecar> usa primero google, no es seguro que esté en freenode
<VIHURY> que es freenode?
<mimecar> la red de IRC que estas usando ahora
<bushido> join #wifislax
<bushido> en join coloca primero el /
<bushido> Y entras al canal
<VIHURY> si entre a ese pero no existe
<VIHURY> mimecar pero si me apareciera en ubuntu no wireless extension
<VIHURY> como instalo algo para que me reconozca la tarjeta
<VIHURY> como se cual es la tarjeta que tengo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado y no aparece, busca en google gente con el mismo probelma
<mimecar> problema
<VIHURY> lo he buscado, como puedes saber que tarjeta usa un pc desde ubuntu?
<VIHURY> iwconfig?
<bushido> Quieres instalas es la wifi ?
<VIHURY> bushido , como?
<mimecar> VIHURY, descarga el último cd de ubuntu y si no te la detecta seguimos
<bushido> No se si la wifislax tiene NetworkManager
<VIHURY> vere bushido y te digo
<VIHURY> mimecar me lo detecta por ubuntu
<mimecar> para cosas que no estén relacionadas con ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> VIHURY, no dices que tienes wifislax?
<VIHURY> ya
<VIHURY> mimecar tengo ubuntu
<bushido> xD
<bushido> JAJAJAJAJAJ
<VIHURY> pero se supone que si me funciona la lan en ubuntu
<VIHURY> me tendria que funcionar en otro linux
<VIHURY> o no?
<mimecar> no
<bushido> No
<VIHURY> ahhhhh ok
<VIHURY> eso me aclara
<bushido> En archlinux tiene que ser manual
<VIHURY> que es archlinux?
<bushido> Ah que archlinux tiene una configurar ya echa para entrar que es
<bushido> wifi-menu
<bushido> mimecar: Sabes colocar widget en awesome con vicious ?
<mimecar> no
<bushido> T_T
<bushido> Que tiene de weno ubuntu ahora ?
<Exio> !ot bushido
<kubot> bushido: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> si vas a trolear al menos hacelo en offtopic
<bushido> Que es trolear ?
<codekK> ¿Alguién puede hecharme un cable para realizar una tabla de excitación de un circuito secuencial?
<mimecar> codekK, este canal es para dudas de ubuntu
<codekK> mimecar, lo sé
<codekK> y esta prohibido pedir ayuda sobre otros temas? si es así lo siento
<codekK> lo desconocía
<mimecar> pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<codekK> no conocía eses canal
<codekK> gracias
<ReKeToN-DeL_SuR> wenas noches
<vihury> alguien sabe como desplegar una lista de canales aca?
<vihury> como hago un iso con ubuntu
<vihury> alguien sabe'
<vihury> ?
<Catbuntu> Con /list
<vihury> desde el terminal¡
<vihury> solo pongo list?
<Catbuntu> Desde aquí
<vihury> ah para la lista de canales?
<Catbuntu> Es un comando del servidor IRC
<Catbuntu> Ay señor
<vihury> no paso nada
<vihury> lo hice
<vihury> ya esta
<vihury> oye catbuntu
<vihury> Catbuntu: sabes como quemar un iso desde ubuntu?
<xangua> abres brasero, seleccionas crear una iso/imagen, seleccionas el archivo iso vihury
<vihury> brasero
<vihury> y furius iso cd es muy malo?
<xangua> no sé
<xangua> usa el quemador que quieras si así lo deseas
<vihury> ok queme una copia recemos pa q funcione
<vihury> hola gente
<vihury> alguien sabe crear un iso en usb usando ubuntu
<vihury> hay alguien de chile en la sala?
<^TxuS^> wenas noches
<jordi_> Hola?
<jordi_> Alguien me pudiera ar una ayuda?
<jordi_> con el SPE
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-09
<jordi_> Hola?
<mefistofeles> de casualidad han logrado hacer una instalación de ubuntu (dual boot con win7) en un asus a45v de esos que trae UEFI?
<mefistofeles> ando teniendo problemas con eso, si logro que ubuntu ande no logro que windows ande y viceversa
<userpov> una pregunta para explorar mi red local en modo texto(puedo acceder pero a travez de GUI)?las otras pc usan windows
<mefistofeles> userpov: a qué se refiere con explorar la red local?
<userpov> tengo mi otra pc en otra habitacion y siempre comparto los archivos, puedo acceder a ellos pero por medio de la interfaz grafico
<userpov> la pregunta es por consola como hago?
<mefistofeles> userpov: la otra máquina es windows y está accediendo al servidor via samba?
<userpov> si la otra es windows (aunque no configure nunca nada)se lo que es samba(oi de el) pero no lo uso
<mefistofeles> hmmm
<mefistofeles> seguro es via samba, sólo que es transparente...
<mefistofeles> hmm pero no se, no sabría decirle donde se monta el sistema de archivos remoto
<userpov> voy a ver si tengo instalado samba
<julio> hola a todos
<julio> hola como estan'
<julio> salduos desde argentina
<julio> me podrian aconsejar cual es la mejor configuracion para instalar ubuntu en un ssd??
<julio> gracias
<mefistofeles> julio: quiere decir de manera persistente? O sea que las cosas que guarde queden guardadas siempre que bootee ubuntu desde la sd?
<mefistofeles> ahh
<mefistofeles> ssd
<mefistofeles> xD
<mefistofeles> julio: olvídelo jajaja leí sd
<mefistofeles> julio: en un SSD debería ser de la misma forma que en un disco común
<userpov> mefistofeles
<userpov> una pregunta
<julio> mi consulta es porque lei en algunos blogs que instalar ciertos directorios de uso permanente podrian reducir conciderablemete la vida util de la unidad ssd
<userpov> el proceso de samba lo reconozco por ese nombre
<rymnd> HOLAS
<mefistofeles> o/
<userpov> hola
<abdulaziz> buenas noches desde colombia
<abdulaziz> es mi primera vez tilizando irc
<mefistofeles> saludos!
<abdulaziz> cualquier error que cometa por favor guiarme
<abdulaziz> gracias amigo
<abdulaziz> llegue hasta aqi desesperado
<abdulaziz> mi portatil sin querer la actualice a 12.10
<abdulaziz> y creo que fue el error mas grande que pude acer
<abdulaziz> hacer
<abdulaziz> este pc en 12.04 corria
<abdulaziz> ahora esta relento
<abdulaziz> mozilla se bloquea
<abdulaziz> mi pantalla se pone opaca
<abdulaziz> skype dejo de funcionar
<abdulaziz> k3b me bota errores
<abdulaziz> y mi miedo es que no ice particion ya que no sabia
<abdulaziz> y tengo muchos libros y fotos de mi hijo
<abdulaziz> y no se que hacer
<abdulaziz> quiero aprender ya llevo 1 ao trabajando con ubuntu
<mefistofeles> abdulaziz: conseguir un disco externo o algun medio de almacenamiento externo y hacer una copia de seguridad de la información, luego reinstalar ubuntu 12.10
<mefistofeles> es lo más fácil
<abdulaziz> ese lo tengo
<abdulaziz> y formateo todo
<abdulaziz> pero es que le cogi fobia a 12.10
<mefistofeles> entonces 12.04 :P
<abdulaziz> ok
<abdulaziz> una pregunta
<abdulaziz> tengo una compu de escritorio es un dell xps 600
<abdulaziz> tiene  una nvidia 6800
<abdulaziz> sonido 5.1
<abdulaziz> y otras cosas mas
<abdulaziz> y desde el cd original de ubuntu 12.04 no arranca
<mefistofeles> bota algún error?
<mefistofeles> en donde se queda?
<abdulaziz> en donde tiene que mostrar el idioma
<abdulaziz> probe con debian
<abdulaziz> y monto todo
<abdulaziz> saque el cd y reinicie y pfff
<abdulaziz> me salio kernel panic y de ahi no paso
<abdulaziz> y en winmedia center corre bien
<mefistofeles> tal vez necesita algún parámetro especial de booteo
<mefistofeles> el nomodeset tal vez o el noapic
<mefistofeles> habría que probar
<abdulaziz> el problema es que estoy rulando apenas y se me hace un poco dificil
<abdulaziz> pero no imposible
<abdulaziz> da;e 6 dvd y nada
<abdulaziz> tengo una usb de 16 gigas pero no se hacer que entre en la usb y bootee
<abdulaziz> tengo varias iso
<abdulaziz> que me recomiendas tu
<abdulaziz> para esa maquina
<arp-> abdulaziz:  con que procedimiento metes la ISo al USB?
<abdulaziz> ya te digo
<abdulaziz> imageWriter
<arp-> la forma mas facil es
<abdulaziz> pero eso no hizo nada
<abdulaziz> si
<arp-> usas UnetBootIn
<abdulaziz> lo baje pero no supe intalarlo
<arp-> donde estas
<arp-> win o linux?
<abdulaziz> ubuntu 12.10
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<arp-> por empezar
<arp-> no hace falta bajarlo, esta en los repos
<abdulaziz> voy haciendo enseguida tu guia
<abdulaziz> mmm
<abdulaziz> 50%
<arp-> ok
<arp-> enchufa el USB
<arp-> para ganar tiempo
<abdulaziz> ya
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora hay que desmontarlo
<arp-> sabes en que dev esta?
<abdulaziz> a quien?
<abdulaziz> no
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abri una consola
<abdulaziz> como abro otra?
<arp-> de la misma forma que abriste una
<arp-> :P
<abdulaziz> se me minimiza jeje
<abdulaziz> ya acabo
<abdulaziz> lusb?
<arp-> ?
<abdulaziz> para ver la usb?
<arp-> en la consola pone
<arp-> mount
<arp-> y te va salir una lista
<arp-> identifica tu Pendrive por la etiqueta o por la ruta dinamica que crea hacia el
<arp-> con referencia l /dev/xxx1
<abdulaziz> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<abdulaziz> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<abdulaziz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<abdulaziz> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<abdulaziz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<abdulaziz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<arp-> um..
<arp-> bueh..
<Exio> !pastebin
<arp-> te amndo un privado
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Exio> ya podes hablar de nuevo abdulaziz
<julio> tengo otro problema
<julio> TEngo problemas al intentar instalar ubuntu 12.10 en una ultrabook
<julio> alguien que pueda socorrerme??
<userpov> di cual es el problema así sabemos
<abdulaziz> gracias
<julio> userpov, el problema es que al iniciar el usb con ubuntu no encuentra ninguna unidad de disco
<julio> ni ssd ni el clasico
<julio> a pesar de en la configuracion  de la Bios habilitar la opcion de que los reconozca como IDE y no como RAID
<julio> se entendio?
<userpov> como lo quieres instalar
<userpov> ?
<julio> ubuntu como sistema unico
<julio> y de momento en el disco comun no en l ssd
<bruno9779> hola
<julio> hola
<bruno9779> hay algun Argentino aca?
<bruno9779> que calor hace en este pais
<bruno9779> uff
<adma> O:-)
<adma> :-D
<adma> :-*
<ivedci89-eliricc> hola me he encontrado esto en sangoogle: dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh –c arcfour –C user@host dd of=/dev/dsp  para enviar el microfono local a un host remoto por ssh
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero no me funciona
<ivedci89-eliricc> qué hacer o que cambiar aparte de user@host para que me funcione?
<ivedci89-eliricc> ubuntu 1204
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: has verificado si existe /dev/dsp en ambas maquinas?, y si los usuarios tienen acceso a ese dispositivo?
<ivedci89-eliricc> los usuarios si
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero no se cómo comprobar eso de si existe el dispositivo
<ivedci89-eliricc> lo que si te aseguro es que el equipo tiene el microfono
<ivedci89-eliricc> y lo reconoce hasta puede grabar
<ivedci89-eliricc> gracias por responder, chilicuil
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: haciendo $ ls /dev/dsp # en ambas maquinas
<ivedci89-eliricc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511814/
<chilicuil> sip, no existe ivedci89-eliricc
<ivedci89-eliricc> chilicuil:  el # va incluido???
<ivedci89-eliricc> y... cómo hacer para saber cual es el microfono?
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: no, el # es un comentario
<ivedci89-eliricc> ahhh creo que ya se ... el grabador de sonidos lo detecta solo y te dice cual es el dispositivo en las preferencias o algo asi
<ivedci89-eliricc> ah
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<ivedci89-eliricc> gracias
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: aum, el microfono es /dev/dsp, pero ahi usa la emulacion osd
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: parece que si instalas oss-compat puedes correr el comando que intentas correr sin modificaciones, tendrias que instalarlo en ambas maquinas si ambas tienen ubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59095/copy-to-a-sound-device-in-dev
<ivedci89-eliricc> mm quiero consultar los historiales de esta sala...
<ivedci89-eliricc> buenisimo
<ivedci89-eliricc> gracias
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<multimedia> Buenos días Ubuntu's
<mf-mac> jejej por aca toda via es de noche
<mf-mac> :p
<carnau> Hola, tengo un problemilla con flash. No puedo ver los vídeos embebidos de youtube en páginas web, pero si me cargan directamente si entro en youtube. El resto de cosas de flash me funciona bien. ¿Hay alguna solución?
<mf-mac> reinstalalo
<mf-mac> o usa google chrome
<mf-mac> que trae un flash
<carnau> ya lo solucioné con flash-aid, gracias!
<mf-mac> ok
<multimedia> Hola, ¿alguien usa Ubuntustudio 12.04? tengo un problema con Ardour, cundo exporto en .wav, el archivo se registra y aparece correcto, pero no contiene audio o al menos no es reproducible, nisiquiera en el propio Ardour, alguien ha salvado ya esto? gracias!!!
<Xago> hola amigos, me pueden indicar dónde se alojan las bases de MySQL? Me refiero a que se quiero mover la base a otra máquina, bastaría con copiar y pegar de una máquina a otra?
<fzeta> alguien por casualidad sabe cómo corregir esté error que me tiene sin pelos en los huevos llevo 3 días googleando cómo loco y nanai.. si que hay algo por ahí muy parecido pero estó es diferente. A lo mejor alguien en estás sala le ha pasado y lo ha corregido WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/fzeta/keyring-UBF47O/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<fzeta> debo agregar que estoy compilando una Rom para android y de ahí el error
<larios> necesito un diccionario para stardict ingles español llevo horas buscando y nada
<fzeta> anexo está captura http://goo.gl/dbNi3 y así todo el tiempo
<fzeta> larios: ni idea, sorry
<larios> de nada fzeta
<larios> es difícil llevo des de esta mañana temprano y nada
<alpc360> buenas
<alpc360> he actualizado ubuntu y ahora tengo el firefox 18 en ingles como pongo el idioma que toca ?
<alpc360> tengo el locale instalado
<larios> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<jhoselp> puedo crear un disco duro raid 1 una vez ya lo tengo instalado mi ubuntu server
<injertopc1> hola, he reciclado una PC. Era una notebook con pantalla rota, de 1.6GHz y 1GB-RAM  le puse un 160GB duros pues no tenia disco ... en fin... la converti en una PCEscritorio... la cosa es que no tiene monitor propio sino que le puse un antiguo monitor catodico conectado a la salida de video común que casi toda notebook tiene. Le puse Ubuntu 12.04 esta todo actualizado y a full. funciona correctamente todo a excepción de la imagen que no esta mal, pero 
<ragutierrez> Saludos a todos
<ragutierrez> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de red
<ragutierrez> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<ragutierrez> no la reconoce en la instalacion
<ragutierrez> alguien ha tenido un problema similar?
<ragutierrez> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de red
<ragutierrez> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<injertopc>  hola, he reciclado una PC. Era una notebook con pantalla rota, de 1.6GHz y 1GB-RAM  le puse un 160GB duros pues no tenia disco ... en fin... la converti en una PCEscritorio... la cosa es que no tiene monitor propio sino que le puse un antiguo monitor catodico conectado a la salida de video común que casi toda notebook tiene. Le puse Ubuntu 12.04 esta todo actualizado y a full. funciona correctamente todo a excepción de la imagen que no esta mal, pero 
<_Ethan_> hola a todos
<_Ethan_> me gustaría actualizar a ubuntu 12.10, ahora mismo tengo instalado 11.04
<_Ethan_> sé que no es posible hacer la actualización desde 0, es posible instalarlo simplemente formateando la unidad donde tengo ubuntu ?
<_Ethan_> quiero decir sé q no es posible instalar 12.10 desde 11.04 con el repositorio
<_Ethan_> pero lo q quiero es no tener q crearme usb ni cd
<_Ethan_> sino con lo q me estoy bajando instalar directamente, es posible ? gracias
<pepote> alguno me puede decir como he de hacer paraver los canales IRC
<pepote> nadie dice nada
<_Ethan_> pepote lo mismo hay algún comando
<_Ethan_> de /list
<_Ethan_> estás con empathy ?
<pepote> no
<_Ethan_> con qué estás
<pepote> esoes un canal o programa
<pepote> xchat
<_Ethan_> sabes inglés ?
<pepote> queva
<pepote> usaba xcrip
<pepote> yvoy  superperdido
<_Ethan_> seguramente hay otro método
<_Ethan_> pero escribe sólo esto y me dices: /list
<_Ethan_> se te debe abrir una nueva ventana
<_Ethan_> se te abre ?
<pepote> no
<morfeo> Saludos, metí mi usb en una maquina virulenta de windows y me renombro todos los archivos, no los puedo borrar ni me permite formatear ni desde consola, alguien puede ayudarme?
<morfeo> Saludos, metí mi usb en una maquina virulenta de windows y me renombro todos los archivos, no los puedo borrar ni me permite formatear ni desde consola, alguien puede ayudarme?
<itxshell> buen dia
<noseasasi> Buenasss ...
<buenaventura> enas
<noseasasi> :-)
<morfeo> Se pueden agregar mas caracteristicas a la barra superior en ubuntu 12.10?, quisiera agregarle otros iconos
<LTF> buenas, no puedo acceder al localhost por ssh,ni desde fuera,recibo permission denied,el problema parece ser la public key,la regenere al igual q la privada y sigue iugual
<LTF> alguna idea?
<carnau> ¿Cuál es tu comando?
<LTF> mi comando?
<LTF> ssh root@127.0.0.1
<LTF> aclaro que habilite el login con root
<LTF> aunque con otros usuarios tampoco va
<carnau> ¿Dónde tienes puestas las claves?
<carnau> Y sobre todo, ¿con que permisos?
<LTF> .ssh rsda
<LTF> 700 el .ssh
<LTF> y 600 el rsda
<LTF> rsa.perdon
<carnau> has mirado el propietario de los ficheros?
<LTF> root
<carnau> bueno, creo que lo que te falta es que añadas el fichero authorized_keys, dentro de .ssh. Puedes hacer un cp id_rsa.pub authorized_keys
<carnau> ahí tienen que ir todas las claves públicas de los usuarios que quieres que entren como root
<carnau> y tiene que tener permisos 600
<LTF> no funciona
<LTF> ya lo habia hecho,lo hice de nuevo y sigue sin funcionar
<LTF> root@127.0.0.1's password:  Permission denied, please try again.
<buenaventura> por qué no usar ssh-copy-id? no entiendo
<buenaventura> con eso te asegurás de que funciona bien
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> estoy instalando el servidor dns, con bind
<Harpagornis> y me encuentro con dos pequeños problemas
<Harpagornis> primero, un nombre , lo redireciono a una ip , 192.168.1.4, pero como podría hacer a para redireirla a 192.168.1.4/Carperta?
<carnau> ¿Es un servidor web?
<Harpagornis> si
<carnau> El DNS sólo resuelve nombres o ip, no vas a poder hacer nada ahí. Si quieres que tu entrada sea en 192.168.1.4/Carpeta, se lo tendrás que decir al Apache, que es quien te gestionará la petición. O el servidor web que uses.
<Harpagornis> ok, entendido
<Harpagornis> y el segundo carnau , es , le puse de nombre , www.ejemplo.com", y en el propio server me fucniona, pero como hago , para que otro pc tambien le rediriga utilizando el server?
<mimecar> compra el dominio
<Harpagornis> jaja
<carnau> Si no has pagado el dominio, él se lo tendrá que añadir en su fichero hosts.
<carnau> Si es un servidor casero en NAT, tendrá que poner la pública y tu hacer el port forwarding del 80
<Harpagornis> es decir, yo en server si pongo, www.ejemplo,com , en server dns , me funciona y me redirige a localhost
<Harpagornis> no puedo hacer que los demas pc tambien hagan lo mismo?
<carnau> si, comprando el dominio
<Harpagornis> es totalmente casero
<onlymrleo> hola Harpagorni, para que el otro pc lo vea, puedes agregar la ip de tu servidor DNS a la configuración de red del equipo que deseas que use el servicio DNS
<mimecar> Harpagornis, cuantos equipos tienes en tu red que tienen que acceder al servidor?
<carnau> Tanto si es en tu red local como no, quien quiera resolver ese nombre o usa tu DNS, o tiene que añadir una entrada en /etc/hosts con los datos de tu servidor.
<onlymrleo> Hola, ¿alguien por casualidad sabe si el fsarchiver me permite crear backups de un equipo y restaurarlos en otro equipo con posiblemente un hardware diferente?
<Harpagornis> mimecar, solo dos
<mimecar> o pones el nombre del equipo en tus dns o accedes siempre por ip
<chilicuil> hola, buen dia o/
<mf-mac> hola
<chilicuil> hola mf-mac
<onlymrleo> hola
<Harpagornis> carnau, entonces,el otro equpo, tengo windows, si el la configuracion de red, le pongo la direcion de ip para el dns
<Harpagornis> deberia ir?
<carnau> si
<carnau> ponle como primero el tuyo y de segundo uno externo
<Harpagornis> ya lo hice, pero no me va,xd
<carnau> puedes probarlo desde cmd, nslookup www.example.com ip_servidor_dns
<Harpagornis> DNS REQUEST TIMED OUT
<carnau> entonces es tu servidor dns, que no responde
<carnau> mira en tu servidor, netstat -atunp | grep 53
<carnau> a ver si tienes el proceso escuchando
<Harpagornis> ok
<Harpagornis> no me aparece la ip del otro pc
<Harpagornis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514222/
<Harpagornis> la 1.4 es el server, la 1.5 el otro pc que estoy intentando acceder
<carnau> está bien, ha de salir la de tu server. ¿Si haces la petición por consola desde tu server?
<carnau> ¿Qué pasa?
<Harpagornis> en mi server funciona el servidor dns
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente!   clic!
<bushido> O.o
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-10
<abdulaziz> buenas amigos
<abdulaziz> una pregunta
<abdulaziz> saben si hay problemas de compatibilidad en la 12.10  para un dell xps 600 con tarjeta de video nvidia 6800
<abdulaziz> y sound card 5.1 audigi
<abdulaziz> alguien me ayude
<jackherer1> Buenas. Unetbootin no reconoce mi pendrive, siendo que lo acabo de formatear (primero estaba en fat32, despues ntfs, ahora de nuevo fat32), el sistema (xubuntu) lo reconoce perfectamente. Alguien sabe cual podría ser el problema?
<rockdrigo114> buenas
<rockdrigo114> alguien por aih?
<rockdrigo114> el escritorio se me cambio por la carpeta del home, alguien sabe como cambiar eso?
<rockdrigo114> alguien por ahi?
<abdulaziz> buenas noches desde colombia
<rockdrigo114> buenas!
<abdulaziz> una pregunta
<rockdrigo114> ajajja
<abdulaziz> tengo un dell xps 600
<rockdrigo114> yo estoy en la misma
<rockdrigo114> xD
<rockdrigo114> decime...
<rockdrigo114> despues te digo yo mi duda, ja
<abdulaziz> pero el bendito le desconecto un disco para colocarle ubuntu y no lo particiona
<abdulaziz> y si lo conecto en win con un solo disco no arranca
<abdulaziz> ????/?
<abdulaziz> a que se debera eso?
<abdulaziz> es en mi casa
<rockdrigo114> como?
<rockdrigo114> vamos devuelta
<abdulaziz> tengo un servidor dell xps600
<rockdrigo114> si
<abdulaziz> en realidad es mas maquina de gamer qe otra cosa
<abdulaziz> tiene por default win media center
<abdulaziz> entonces quito un disco para montarle ubuntu y no me deja
<abdulaziz> arranco con el otro disco en win y no arranca
<abdulaziz> tengo que conectar los dos discos para que arranque
<abdulaziz> a que se debe eso?
<rockdrigo114> vos como hiciste las instalaciones?
<rockdrigo114> yo no tengo mucha idea
<rockdrigo114> pero ubuntu cuando lo instalas instala el grub que el gestor de arranque
<rockdrigo114> supongo que si vos sacaste el disco en el que estaba instalado windows (nose porque)
<rockdrigo114> cuando instalaste ubuntu
<abdulaziz> dos discos
<abdulaziz> uno es espejo del otro
<rockdrigo114> cuando arranques con el otro disco, (sacado el que tenia ubuntu) no me queda claro que pasaria
<rockdrigo114> ah, ok
<rockdrigo114> igual sigo sin entender muy bien
<abdulaziz> entonces me dije usare uno para ubuntu
<rockdrigo114> vos tenes dos discos
<abdulaziz> jejeje
<abdulaziz> si
<rockdrigo114> ok
<rockdrigo114> tenias un raid 0
<abdulaziz> el viene asi por defecto
<rockdrigo114> o raid 1, nose lo que es
<abdulaziz> son sata
<abdulaziz> yo les quito esa opcion
<rockdrigo114> si
<rockdrigo114> un raid 1 porque uno es espejo del otro
<abdulaziz> aja
<abdulaziz> sera que pruebo con un disco ide?
<rockdrigo114> entoces la idea tuya era instalar ubuntu en uno y windows en el otro
<rockdrigo114> no?
<abdulaziz> yes
<rockdrigo114> entonces
<rockdrigo114> le sacaste un disco a tu compu y le instalaste ubuntu
<rockdrigo114> porque le sacaste el disco en que querias windows para instalarle ubuntu?
<abdulaziz> sacar= desconectar
<abdulaziz> si
<abdulaziz> para no da;ar el otro sistema
<rockdrigo114> si.. pero no...
<abdulaziz> ?
<rockdrigo114> osea podes tener sistemas en el mismo disco igual
<rockdrigo114> la verdad nose como se soluciona lo que hiciste
<abdulaziz> mmm ok
<rockdrigo114> pero lo que te esta pasando es que no te arranca con windows, no?
<rockdrigo114> le enchufas el disco de windows y no arranca
<abdulaziz> si conectando los dos
<abdulaziz> que raro formatie uno
<rockdrigo114> con uno solo te arranca?
<abdulaziz> y arranca in de una jejeje
<abdulaziz> no
<abdulaziz> solo conectando los dos
<rockdrigo114> mmm...nose
<rockdrigo114> yo le enchufaria los dos discos
<abdulaziz> si pero si me falla pierdo la info jejeje
<abdulaziz> no me voy a arriesgar
<rockdrigo114> y entraria a ubuntu desde un cd
<rockdrigo114> y reinstalaria el grub
<abdulaziz> por ahi tengo un ide de 40 ecare una probada
<rockdrigo114> fa. nose
<rockdrigo114> mejor preguntale a alguien que sepa
<rockdrigo114> ja
<abdulaziz> si
<abdulaziz> pero no se donde andan nadie esta escribiendo
<abdulaziz> y en la sala de debian no hay nadie jejej
<rockdrigo114> debe se la hora y la fecha
<rockdrigo114> je
<abdulaziz> y tu en que parte del mundo estas
<rockdrigo114> proba en algun foro
<abdulaziz> por aqui es mejor
<abdulaziz> igual no hay prisa
<abdulaziz> yo pregunto cuando ya no puedo mas
<rockdrigo114> buenas
<rockdrigo114> hay alguien por ahi?
<vihury> hola
<chilicuil> hola vihury o/
<vihury> alguien despierto
<vihury> chilicuil hola
<vihury> alguien sabe lo que es pyrit?
<ssss_> hola?
<chilicuil> hola ssss_
<ssss_> chilicuil: eres bot?
 * chilicuil saluda a ssss_ con su mano robotica \o
<ssss_> si o no
<xangua> chilicuil: dile a ssss_ que eres un bot
<ssss_> xangua como estas
<ssss_> te puedo preguntar algo
<ssss_> alguien?
<ssss_> que codigo pongo en la terminal para saber mi tarjeta grafica
<chilicuil> $ lspci | grep -i vga
<ssss_> y cual de todos los retornos me dice la tarjeta frafica?
<ssss_> ALGUIEN SABE SI LAS TARJETAS GRAFICAS SON INSTALABLES?
<ssss_> algun weon que se crea seco?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Ignacio_> Hola.
<Ignacio_> ¿Alguien sabe si el paste.ubuntu.com tiene API?
<Ignacio_> ¿?
<^TxuS^> wenas
<^TxuS^> tengo una pequeña duda
<^TxuS^> no pasa siempre pero es un coñazo
<mf-mac> _?
<^TxuS^> tengo instalado el adminsitrador de compizconfig y tengo habilitada la opción esa q cuando mueves la ventana parece como si tardara en arrastrarse...bueno el efecto ese
<^TxuS^> pues me pasa que cuando cambio de escritorio se destroza las ventanas del escritorio anterior
<mf-mac> una preg tienes montados los drivers privados de tu t de video
<mf-mac> ?
<^TxuS^> un seg q miro eso
<^TxuS^> en acerca de este equipo en graficos me pone controlador desconocido
<mf-mac> que tarjeta de video tienes
<^TxuS^> nvidia geforce 310m
<mf-mac> baja los drivers de la pag oficial
<mf-mac> y montaselos
<^TxuS^> ok...voy paya y ahora te cuento a ver si ha funcionado
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> avisas cualquier cosa
<^TxuS^> ya los he encontrado, se estan descargando, un archivo linux 64 bits con extensión run
<^TxuS^> no creo q me estropee la interfaz no??
<^TxuS^> si lo hago mal logicamente si
<mf-mac> sip
<^TxuS^> a ver...descargo el archivo y para instalar los controladores tengo que poner sudo bash NVIDIA....run    no??
<^TxuS^> pues se ejecuta pero me tira este error
<^TxuS^>  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<^TxuS^>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<^TxuS^>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<^TxuS^>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<^TxuS^> me ha exado??
<^TxuS^> voy a salir y lo voy a intentar de nuevo ahora vengo
<mf-mac> ok
<^TxuS^> que va me sigue tirando el mismo error
<mf-mac> pero ya montaste los drivers
<mf-mac> o los drivers te dieron algun error
<^TxuS^> tengo descargado el archivo de nvidia que tiene extensión .run y para instalarlo hay q ejecutarlo como root no??
<mf-mac> tienes que desabilitar el driver nouveau primero
<mf-mac> despues
<mf-mac> entras detienes el servidor x
<mf-mac> le das permisos de ejecucion al .run
<mf-mac> y despues si lo ejecutas
<^TxuS^> jejeje mu facil para uno q acaba de aterrizar en linux...permisos ya le he dado al archivo run...voy a ver algo por internet para informarme un poco mejor sobre el tema
<^TxuS^> porque se hacer algunas cosas pero eso que dices tu para mi es nuevo
<mf-mac> tienes teamviewer y yo te lo hago
<mf-mac> para que no tengas problemas
<^TxuS^> ese camino seria el más facil...pero quiero aprender ha hacerlo...muchas gracias por tu ayuda campeón...si me estanco en algun punto te comento.
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> mira lo que tienes que hacer es entrar el blacklist.conf
<jhoselp> buen dia necesito un poco de ayuda con el formateo de dos discos duros en raid 1; parece que se hubiera colgado en 33%
<jhoselp> ya llevo casi 10 minutos, cada disco es de 750 GB
<^TxuS^> en controladores adicionales me pone que estoy usando un controlador x.org x.server de codigo abierto..si lo cambio a controlador privativo tendré instalado los drivers de nvidia no??
<^TxuS^> usando nvidia binary xorg es el q acabo de poner
<^TxuS^> voy a reiniciar si tardo mucho en volver es q la he cagado 100% jejejeje
<^TxuS^> vale ya esta no tenia instalado el paquete mesa-utils y por eso me salia en la ventana graficos controlador desconocido ahora si me sale bien pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<^TxuS^> tmbien tengo instalado el cairo dock...no se si eso puede ser lo q me destroza las ventanas
<^TxuS^> cuando digo q se me destrozan las ventanas me refiero a q tengo habilitada la opción de ventanas gelationsas
<^TxuS^> y cuando tengo la opción de los 4 escritorios la ventana q este usando se mueve igual q si pinchara en ella y la arrastrara hasta q se queda en la ultima posición y es muy desgradable a la vista
<noseasasi> AlexLikeRock: con $alsamixer y luego F6 sabras con que tarjetas de sonido cuentas, si funcionan vamos.
<noseasasi> Perdón, he patinado...
<^TxuS^> jijiji ya lo solucione...pero e tocado tantas cosas que no se lo q ha exo q funcione
<^TxuS^> ahora cambio de escritorio sin q se estropeen las ventanas
<^TxuS^> que respuesta mas profesional
<^TxuS^> hasta mañ
<noseasasi> adiooossss
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buenagente...
<kobra> Hola a todos :)
<chilicuil> hola, buen dia o/
<zsircusr> hola
<zsircusr> hola
<friki-linux> hola buenas noches
<friki-linux> ¿que tal?
<caravel> friki-linux: por favor, mira el /topic
<caravel> friki-linux: el canal social es #ubuntu-es-cafe - aquí no
<caravel> :/
<RaDio> hola
<RaDio> alguien aqui
<RaDio> hola
<Biblioclasta> Hola RaDio
<chilicuil> hola RaDio o/
<RaDio> hola Biblio
<RaDio> hola Chilicuil
<RaDio> que tal amigos, es la primera ves que utilizo
<RaDio> quiero comunicarme en un canal aqui IRC Server : chat.anonset.com
<RaDio> Channel : #AnonRelations
<RaDio> alguien sabe como
<RaDio> saludos
<chilicuil> RaDio: depende de tu cliente, es decir dle programa que uses para ocmunicarte en irc, en el mio por ejemplo (irssi) puedes hacerlo con /connect chat.anonset.com y luego /join #AnonRelations
<RaDio> hijole :(, aun soy novato pero agradezco mucho este apoyo lo crees que ya lo intente , a lo que te refieres de mi cliente creo que ya lo hice me dice que tengo q recibir una invitacion, ahora solo me falta saber a quien pedirsela gracias amigo
<chilicuil> si, RaDio a algunos canales solo puedes entrar por invitacion directa, ponte en contacto con las personas que corren #AnonRelations para pedirselo
<RaDio> gracias chilicuil  perfecto, quedan guaradas las conversaciones que ponga en ese canal, o tendre que esperar a que se conecte alguien, o mmejor aun podria mandarle algun mensaje privado dede aqui?
<chilicuil> RaDio: no, desde aqui no, tendras que mandarselo por algun otro medio, por ejemplo desde la pagina de contacto de su pagina web, o por correo electronico si tienes su correo, hasta que no obtengas la invitacion no podras comunicarte mediante este programa con ellos
<RaDio> perfecto amigo, muchas gracias por tu apoyo te lo agradezco.
<chilicuil> buena suerte RaDio o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-11
<mantfire> hola
<mantfire> tengo un error intentando upgradar de xubuntu 12.4 a 12.10
<mantfire> buscando en internet consegui el bug
<mantfire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<mantfire> pero no tienen solucion
<mantfire> alguien puede ayudarme?
<mantfire> upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present
<rosy_zac> hola soy nueva en ubuntu.... feliz....
<mf-linux> una pregunata
<mf-linux> quien usa xchat
<mf-linux> que me pueda hechar una mano
<techno_x64> yo uso xchat que te pasa?
<mf-linux> techno cada vez que cierro el xchat
<mf-linux> no me guarda los canales que tengo ya configurados
<mf-linux> y no encuentro nada para guardarlos
<mf-linux> que puede ser
<mf-linux> ??
<mf-linux> ..
<techno_x64> mf-linux,
<techno_x64> mmm dejame ver por que yo no guardo nunca los canales
<mf-linux> dime
<techno_x64> pero dejame ver
<mf-linux> ok
<mf-linux> si porq es muy aburridor estar buscando los canales siempre
<techno_x64> mf-linux,  linux veo que xchat no tiene opcion de guardar canales
<techno_x64> de guardar varios canales no
<mf-linux> haaaaaaa
<techno_x64> tendrias que instalar otro cliente irc que tenga tal opcion
<mf-linux> porq es bien triste que tenga uno que estar buscando los canales siempre
<mf-linux> que otro me recomiendas
<mf-linux> ?
<techno_x64> pues hay muchos el problema es que no se si tengan esa opcion de guardar los canales
<techno_x64> esta el xchat-gnome
<techno_x64> esta el irrsi
<techno_x64> irssi*
<techno_x64> etc
<mf-linux> porq los de mac y win si me permiten guardar
<mf-linux> pero este de linux no
<mf-linux> eso si es bien triste
<mf-linux> :(
<noseasasi> Buenasss ...
 * xoan buenas
<^TxuS^> rectifico lo de ayer...sigue el problema...de las ventanas gelatinosas
<multimedia> Hola
<^TxuS^> hola
<^TxuS^> donde se desactiva para que el ratón no se quede en standby
<^TxuS^> ??
<jhoselp> Por favor, alguien que trabaje con ubuntu server 12.04; y me pueda ayudar
<buenaventura> !alguien | jhoselp
<kubot> jhoselp: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jhoselp> ok
<buenaventura> entonces.. ?
<^TxuS^> bien creo que ya averigue el fallo pero necesito un poco de vuestra ayuda para solucionarlo
<^TxuS^> resulta que cuando pulsas windows + s que es como lo tengo cofigurado yo para que me salgan los 4 escritorios
<^TxuS^> si no está seleccionado ninguno...las ventanas que estaban en el ultimo escritorio que estuve, al mover el raton, se mueven dentro del mismo escritorio aunque esté maximizada
<^TxuS^> y se estropean
<^TxuS^> la solución sería que siempre se seleccionara un escritorio y ahi es donde necesito ayuda
<jorge_> Buenas a todos...hace unos días instalé Blender y Screenlets...(no sé si eso tendrá algo que ver), pero ahora no me funciona el gestor de paquetes, me sale este error: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB. Ya probé borrando ese archivo, cambiándole el nombre para que termine en:"Translation-en" pero el problema
<jorge_> sigue....
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> buen dia
<buenaventura> buenas
<arielsanflo> ya saldria la version 13.04
<buenaventura> !release
<kubot> Ubuntu libera una nueva version cada 6 meses. Cada version es soportada desde 18 meses a 5 años. Más informacion en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mf-linux> hola
<mf-linux> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mf-linux> es que he estado compilando una kernel
<mf-linux> y todo parecia estar bien pero luego me di cuenta que tenia un par de errores
<mf-linux> asi que he decidido compilar de nuevo
<mf-linux> el problema esta en que no puedo borrar la que tengo
<xangua> usa el kernel que te provee el repositorio oficial de ubuntu ;)
<mf-linux> el problema no es ese
<mf-linux> el problema es que no puedo borrar ahora el que monte
<mf-linux> y lo quiero eliminar y quitar del grub
<mf-linux> pero no ha sido posible
<mf-linux> ahora si entiendes cual es mi problema
<mf-linux> nadie tiene ideas
<mf-linux> se aceptan todo tipo de sugerencias
<itxshell> buen dia
<odicha> mf-linux: Hola! si no te entiendo mal quieres quitar el kernel que compilaste a mano de la lista de opciones de grub
<mf-linux> quiero quitarlo del todo
<odicha> ok
<mf-linux> pero no me  deja
<mf-linux> quiero quitarlo del grub del pc
<mf-linux> del todo
<odicha> primero has de instalar un kernel oficial y que arranque de ese por defecto, ya que si no al eliminar el que compilaste a mano puede que no te arranque el SO
<mf-linux> estoy arrancando con el kernel que tenia anterior mente
<mf-linux> pero resulta que el no me deja borrarlo
<odicha> cuando te arranque de otro kernel eliminas /boot/vmlinuz*kernel_a_borrar* /boot/initrd*a_borrar* /boot/System-map*a_borrar* /boot/config-*a_borrar* /lib/modules/*a_borrar*/
<odicha> y actualizas grub --- sudo update-grub
<mf-linux> ok dame un seg y pruebo
<erAbuelo> buenas
<itxshell> buenas
<mf-linux> hola
<erAbuelo> hola mf-linux
<erAbuelo> hola itxshell
<mf-linux> hola erabuelo
<mf-linux> como estas
<erAbuelo> sentado ;)
<erAbuelo> ciao
<MrTide> Buenas!
<mf-linux> hola mrtide
<mf-linux> como estas
<mf-linux> ?
<mimecar> para los que uséis Java en el navegador, es aconsejable que de momento lo tengas desactivado
<mimecar> o desinstalado del equipo
<mimecar> ha aparecido un bug zero-day bastante importante
<xangua> mimecar: y openjdk¿
<xangua> no encuentro openjdk listado en los plugins de firefox
<mimecar> no se si le llega a afectar (en las noticias no lo pone)
<xangua> solo me muestra flash, gtalk y los de video compatibles con totem
<xangua> pero no me muestra openjdk mmm
<mimecar> en plugin?
<xangua> si, ni en la ventana de complementos ni en about:plugins
<xangua> mmm vaya hasta ahorita me doy cuenta que no tengo instalado el plugin...raro
<mimecar> xD
<esmirlin> hola chicos
<esmirlin> como van?
<mimecar> hola esmirlin
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-12
<dtamariz> nas
<Guest53161> hola
<Lopulus> Hola: Tengo este programa y me pide actualizar desde la pagina pero no se como "ZyGrib"
<GJ> hola buenas
<GJ> alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> depende
<GJ> instale BACKtRACK5R nunca lo habia hecho, pero me pide login
<GJ> y no se cual es!!!1
<mimecar> esa distribución no es ubuntu, tendrás que preguntar en su canal
<GJ> mimecar tu sabes cual es el canal
<Rcart> GJ: el login es root y pass toor, esa info esta en su pagina oficial
<mimecar> puede que sea #backtrack
<mimecar> en inglés
<GJ> Muchas gracias Rcart y mimecar ahorita pruebo
<GJ> gracias Rcart ya pude ingresar
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Itxshell> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Itxshell
<Sadalsuud> hola gente una pregunta: cómo puedo revertir los efectos del comando mksawp sobre la particion /home ???
<erAbuelo> con mucho cuidado ?
<erAbuelo> xDD
<mimecar> Sadalsuud, me parece que no puedes
<techno_x64> Sadalsuud, no se puede formeteastes la /home como swap ya perdistes lo que habia
<Sadalsuud> hum .. mimecar techno_x64 gracias por responder, y... algun programa entonces para recuperar los datos que me puedan recomendar ...
<mimecar> para la próxima vez, haz un backup de tus datos
<mimecar> si el comando escribe en toda la partición lo tienes complicado
<techno_x64> Sadalsuud, hay programas para recuperar
<techno_x64> pero haber como te explico
<techno_x64> tenias una particion ext4
<techno_x64> y la cambiastes a swap
<techno_x64> cambiastes todo su sistema de ficheros asi que es casi imposible recuperar algo
<Sadalsuud> .... :(
<mimecar> Sadalsuud, no se tocan las particiones sin un backup de los datos
<Sadalsuud> sii ... voy a ver de todas formas que alcanzo a recuperar
<Sadalsuud> y... bueno por otro lado, algun servicio en la nube que recomienden uds para guardar cosas ?
<mimecar> un disco duro externo
<Sadalsuud> tego dropox pero es poquito
<mimecar> que guardes algo en la nube no quiere decir que lo puedas recuperar siempre
<techno_x64> google drive?
<Sadalsuud> pues si, ayer precisamente estaba averiguando el precio de algunos
<techno_x64> google drive es beuno
<Sadalsuud> lo que no me cuadra aun con drive es que no tiene programa para linux asi como dropbox
<mimecar> bueno si no te importa que puedan usar tus datos
<mimecar> usa un disco duro externo, si está cifrado mejor
<erAbuelo> Sadalsuud: puedes esperar un momento que estoy probando algo ?
<Sadalsuud> oka
<MrTulias> Buenas. Perdonad la intromisión, la partición en el disco duro externo donde hacer los respaldos, ¿qué sistema de ficheros debe tener?
<Sadalsuud> y cómo se podría cifrar??
<mimecar> si quieres guardar los permisos puedes copiarlos como tar.gz
<techno_x64> MrTulias, yo personalmente con un backup en un disco externo lo aria con fat o ntfs
<mimecar> Sadalsuud, por hardware o software
<mimecar> pero si pierdes la contraseña olvidate
<MrTulias> ok
<Sadalsuud> ya ... xD y bueno techno_x64 por qué en ntfs o fat ?? para poder recuperarlos?
<mimecar> en fat los archivos no pueden ser mayores de 4 GB
<Sadalsuud> eso si mimecar hay que tenerlo en cuenta ...
<techno_x64> mimecar, bueno ntfs
<techno_x64> diria yo ntfs por que si los pones en ext solo linux los lee en ntfs los lee windows y linux :)
<mimecar> windows también puede leer extx
<techno_x64> pero con programas
<techno_x64> y el soporte es malo
<techno_x64> muy lento
<techno_x64> y aveces archivos muy grandes pasan mal ya lo he probado
<techno_x64> ya he ledio mi /home desde windows y he pasado archivos y pasan incimpletos cuando soy muy grandes
<techno_x64> asi que conclusion ntfs lo lee linux es rapido y windwos tambien
<Sadalsuud> bn bn ...
<erAbuelo> Sadalsuud: como ya lo tienes todo perdido, probaste fsck.ext4 sobre home ?
<techno_x64> erAbuelo, cambio su sistema ext4 por swap
<techno_x64> ya no peude hacer nada
<erAbuelo> mkswap solo escribe la cabecera de la particion, los primeros 4096 byts
<techno_x64> seguro?
<erAbuelo> con fsck deberia ser posible recuperarlo
<erAbuelo> casi seguro
<techno_x64> no creo
<erAbuelo> es lo que estaba probando ahora mismo
<erAbuelo> y en mi caso funciono
<techno_x64> si lo hubiera dejado en ext4 si
<techno_x64> Sadalsuud, prueba entonces
<techno_x64> no peirdes nada igual xD
<jorjais> hola gente soy nuevo en ubuntu apenas lo estoy probando algo que me recomienden para hacerle
<mimecar> usarlo
<Sadalsuud> humm ... voy a mirar erAbuelo ...
<Sadalsuud> muchas gracias en todo caso! :D
<mimecar> Sadalsuud, para que has necesitado formatear una partición de swap?
<Sadalsuud> mimecar, fue error mio lo que pasa es que no tenía activa la particion de swap, la iba a activar por gparted pero vi que mi disco estabna en gris, como si no tuviera particiones, pero funcionaba linux bien y todo; entonces quice activar la swap por consola y en un tuto que encontré, empezaba pero creando la swap (el comando mkswap) lo terminé aplicando a mi /home porque me confundí con el nombre de esta, hacía poco había formateado y reparti
<Sadalsuud> cionado en disco
<mimecar> si creastes una partición para swap la tendrías que tener activada
<mimecar> eso lo hace el instalador
<Sadalsuud> sii pero no estaba activada porque en la reparticion que había hecho antes cambié la swap que conocía la instalacion, (tendría que haberla modificado de una vez en el /et/fstab cambiando el UUID ... ese UUID lo averiguaba con gparted )
<Sadalsuud> bueno ya vengo... voy a aplicar el comando
<Guest23239> hola gente .. de nuevo yo el del problema del mksawp
<Guest23239> inicié desde un CD en vivo, y el comando fsck.ext4 -fyD es interrumpido que porque la tabla de particiones o un superbloque estàn corruptos
<Guest23239> y es que en gparted me dice que el disco tiene una particion sobre otra, y me muestra todo gris
<mimecar> de donde has sacado esas opciones del comando?
<Guest23239> me las ha dado arbuelo
<Guest23239> alguien de acà
<Guest23239> voy a mirar como arreglo lo de la tabla de particiones con testdisk
<Guest23239> ahora regres o
<Sadalsuud> hola gente de nuevo yo el de mkswap
<xubuntu> hola gente ...
<Guest20564> soy el del comando de mksawp en la home
<Guest20564> ya arreglè la tabla de particiones con testdisk y con el comando fsxk.ext4 que hizo un poco de cosas ahì con los inodos ... pues ya puedo ver en gparted las particiones ...
<Guest20564> pero mi home sigue siendo teniendo formato swap ...
<mimecar> eso sería lo normal
<Guest20564> alguna sugerencia, comentario o recomendaciòn sobre còmo proceder ahora??
<Guest20564> ciertamente ... pero què ... la formateo como ext4 ? ...
<mimecar> si hascer eso ya olvidate completamente de recuperar nada
<Guest20564> humm veo
<erAbuelo> guest que te dice el fsck.ext4
<Guest20564> pues me saliò un poco de cosas pero ya lo paso a un pastebin para que sea haga una mejor idea
<erAbuelo> espero
<Guest20564> esto es lo que arroja fsck.ext4 http://pastebin.com/Yayiw2Pp
<erAbuelo> intenta esto: fsck.ext4 -b 32768 /eldevdelhome
<Guest20564> me dice: "Respaldando la información del fichero de transacciones, el nodo-i y el bloque.
<Guest20564> /dev/sda6 no fue desmontado limpiamente, se fuerza la revisión.
<Guest20564> El nodo-i de cambio del tamaño no es válido.  Recrear<s>?
<Guest20564> "
<Guest20564> erAbuelo, le dije que si, ahora me pregunta esto : "Paso 1: Verificando nodos-i, bloques y tamaños
<Guest20564> el nodo-i raíz no es un directorio.  Borrar<s>? "
<erAbuelo> s
<Guest20564> le digo a todo si?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> total ya lo tenias todo perdido :)
<Guest20564> :¬.
<Guest20564> eeeen fin
<erAbuelo> no lo digo por mal, me refiero a que si esto no funciona nada funcionará :)
<Guest20564> ok todo bien, en todo caso ahora mas tarde pruebo con r-linux para recuperar datos, estoy instalando un linuxv mientras
<erAbuelo> prueba a montarla ahora
<Guest20564> me dice que parece que la particion es espacio de intercambio, (claro tiene formato sw swap) luego me dice - : debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos
<erAbuelo> entonces no te reparo la particion
<Guest20564> es que con lo ultimo que me dijo, el ultimo comando, el que espicifica un numero, y era con el comando la opcion b
<Guest20564> en la ultima pregunta que le daba si, me decía que no había podido guardar algo ...
<Guest20564> ahora pruebo de nuevo
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Gus81> hola, una consulta sobre la instalación de kubuntu 12.04 y dual boot con windows 7.
<Gus81> tengo /sda1 de 100 MB y /sda2 con la instalacion de windows 7
<Gus81> en el espacio restante quiero instalar kubuntu 12.04
<Gus81> al crear las particiones de linux, esta correcto que haga dos particiones primarias?
<mimecar> una primaria y una extendida
<Gus81> o sea /boot y / como primarias
<mimecar> eso sería muy mala idea
<Gus81> quiero los siguientes puntos de montaje /swap /boot / y /home
<Gus81> ah
<Gus81> y como deberia particionar el disco?
<mimecar> en principio no puedes tener más de 4 particiones
<mimecar> 3 primarias y una extendida
<mimecar>  /boot puede estar dentro de /
<Gus81> es conveniente que /boot este dentro de / ?
<mimecar> no tienes una ventaja grande si la sacas fuera
<Gus81> bien, para despejar la duda anterior, si yo creo una particion /boot si o si la tengo que poner como primaria. ahora bien, la particion /root o / tambien tiene que ser primaria si o si obviamente, no?
<mimecar> no puedes hacer eso aunque quieras
<mimecar> si tu disco no usa GPC, estas limitado a 3 primarias y una extendida
<Gus81> si
<Gus81> entonces meto /boot dentro de /root? y como primaria logico?
<mimecar> primero, no vas a crear /root
<mimecar> el sistema va en /
<Gus81> si en / perdon
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada, sólo definir /, /home y swap
<Gus81> ok, / como primaria, /swap y la partticion extendida el resto del disco y dentro de la extendida la /home?
<mimecar>  / primaria
<mimecar> el resto en la extendida
<Gus81> ok, otra cosa siempre creo las particiones al principio del disco, pero no entiendo bien a que se refiere eso
<mimecar> las crearás en el hueco que tengas
<mimecar> las de windows ya están al inicio
<Gus81> tengo windows en una particion y el resto del disco esta sin particionar
<mimecar> ubuntu lo pondrás en el hueco que está sin particionar
<Gus81> es que siempre instale linux y windows en todo el disco, sin dual boot, con el dual boot me mareo un poco... igual si me mando una cagada lo unico que pierdo es tiempo porque tengo backup en disco externo
<Gus81> las particiones me da la opcion de crearlas al principio o al final del disco
<mimecar> ... te estas compliando tu solo
<Gus81> con windows instalado, donde debaria crearlas?
<mimecar> en el hueco que no está usando windows
<mimecar> si ya has instalado linux y windows en el mismo disco otra vez, es lo mismo
<Gus81> jaja si pero por separado, nunca instale los dos juntos
<mimecar> sigue el asistende te ubuntu y crea las particiones en el hueco que tienes libre
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-13
<Gus81> ah y el gestor de arranque me da la opcion de instalarlo en /sda , /sda1 , /sda2 y sdb (que debe ser el pendrive), lo deberia instalar en /sda no?
<mimecar> ya se preocupa el instalador de ponerlo
<Gus81> pero por defecto me lo instala en /sdb
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> te lo tiene que instalar en el sector de arranque del disco duro
<Gus81> claro, pero por eso, es /sda no?
<mimecar> depende de si el usb se pone como sda o sdb
<Gus81> se pone como sdb
<mimecar> entonces lo tiene que poner en sda
<Gus81> por que tengo asi /sda , /sda1 100 MB , /sda2 250 GB NTFS , por lo que yo supongo que /sdb es el pendrive
<mimecar> a este paso instalarás Ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> sda es el disco duro
<Gus81> ja
<Gus81> por suerte ahora con 12.04 LTS tengo soporte por 5 años
<Gus81> jaja :P
<Gus81> ok listo
<Gus81> voy a instalar
<Gus81> si sale todo bien estare de nuevo por aca en un rato agradeciendote
<Gus81> gracias
<Gus81> hola, acabo de instalar kubuntu, pero no puedo iniciar el sistema en modo normal
<Gus81> me aparece una pantalla negra con varias rayas y la pantalla de inicio de kubuntu rota
<Gus81> si inicio en modo recuperacion y despues entro en modo normal entra lo mas bien
<Gus81> pero cuando voy a instalar los controladores adicionales de nvidia se produce un error en Jokey que desconozco
<Gus81> y no puedo instalar la placa de video en modo grafico
<Gus81> y no se como se instala por linea de comandos que de ese modo puedo entrar
<Gus81> alguna solución?
<josejp2424> hola gente
<josejp2424> esta en silencio el canal
<kurama10> un poco josejp2424
<josejp2424> hola kurama10
<kurama10> que hay
<kurama10> ??
<josejp2424> aca dandome una vuelta, pase por debian pero ahi me banearon y no se porque
<manel2020> buenos dias
<manel2020> haber una cuestion algo Friki!!
<manel2020> es posible en un sistema multipantalla tener en cada pantalla , la sesion grafica de cada usuario??
<manel2020> pantalla-sesion.
<chilicuil> manel2020: parece que si, http://askubuntu.com/questions/74353/virtual-terminal-switching-with-a-multiseat-setup-and-lightdm/74536#74536
<chilicuil> tambien, tal vez te sea de utilidad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX, personalmente no lo he hecho
<manel2020> voya a hechar un ojo gracias
<chilicuil> suerte
<manel2020> encontado
<manel2020> y funcionando
<manel2020> muy interesante
<manel2020> 2 pantallas, dos user, 1 tecaldo 1 raton y pc
<chilicuil> cual es el truco manel2020 ?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<chilicuil> buen dia erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola chilicuil
<chilicuil> =)
<guest-6gNF7t> Hola buenas, amigos soy YO GJ
<guest-6gNF7t> necesito de su valiosa
<guest-6gNF7t> ayuda
<guest-6gNF7t> ayer cambie mi clave en mi user en ubuntu, y soy admin pero no me deja entrar, hace el intento pero luego me aprece tipiar mi contraseña otra vez, y si elijo una contraseña mala ahi me dice que es incorrecta
<mimecar> cómo la cambiastes?
<guest-6gNF7t> desde la terminal
<mimecar> con que comando
<guest-6gNF7t> con el comando passwd
<mimecar> si es así, deberías poder iniciar sesión con el password nuevo
<guest-6gNF7t> si, cuando la cambie me dicia que habia cambiado correctamemte la contra, pero solo hace el intento de entrar , pero al luego me vuelve a poner donde debo colocar la contraseña
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto e inicia sesión
<guest-6gNF7t> mira soy nuevo en ubuntu asi que ayudame, lo puedo hacer desde aqui vdd?
<mimecar> control + alt + f2
<mimecar> pones tu usuario y contraseña, te debería dejar entrar en una consola de texto
<mimecar> alt + f7 para volver al entorno gráfico
<mimecar> estas ahora en tu equipo?
<guest-6gNF7t> si
<guest-6gNF7t> ahorita estoy como invitado
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimicar siento muhco qu tee deje hablando solo
<guest-ZoEpqj> se me cayo el imternet
<mimecar> ok
<guest-ZoEpqj> dime las convinaciones de teclas
<guest-ZoEpqj> para la terminal
<mimecar> control + alt + f2
<guest-ZoEpqj> y para salir
<mimecar> alt f7
<guest-ZoEpqj> ahorita probare permiteme
<julen> hola
<julen> alguien sabe por que me aperecen las m y las j tachadas
<julen> ?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla que se vea
<julen> te lo mando a ti mimecar?
<mimecar> ponlo en imagebin
<julen> como se hace eso?
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<julen> pongo !imagebin y el nombre del archivo?
<mimecar> lee el texto
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimercar no me deja entrar
<julen> http://imagebin.org/242746
<julen> ahi lo podeis ver
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, ¿qué error te da?
<guest-ZoEpqj> quiero entrar como root, pero me dice PW incorrecta
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, entra con tu usuario
<guest-ZoEpqj> y si la quiero cambiar no me aprece cambiarla
<guest-ZoEpqj> con que comando?
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, con el mismo
<mimecar> ¿qué usuario estas poniendo para iniciar la sesión?
<mimecar> julen, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<julen> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<julen> la ultima vez hace 5 minutos que actualice
<mimecar> julen, ¿has cambiado la letra que viene en ubuntu?
<julen> este es el ordenador de mi cuñado, no lo se
<julen> pero donde podria mirarlo?
<julen> con ubuntu tweak se puede?
<mimecar> gnome-control-center
<mimecar> y cambia la fuente
<julen> vale, lo instalare y lo probare
<julen> sin ese programa no se puede cambiar?
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar perdon estaba haciendo algo malo si me deja entar
<mimecar> julen, gnome-control-center permite configurar la configuración de gnome
<julen> las m que estan dentro del dash no aparecen tachadas
<julen> :-0
<mimecar> abre gnome-control-center
<julen> vale lo instalare
<mimecar> instalarlo?
<julen> si
<julen> no esta instalado en este ordenador
<mimecar> es un programa del sistema
<mimecar> en ubuntu 12.04?
<julen> un segundo
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar si pude entrar , estaba haciendo algo malo
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, ok
<guest-ZoEpqj> y aora que igue?
<mimecar> si te deja entrar en la consola en el entorno gráfico es lo mismo
<mimecar> no has lanzado programas gráficas con sudo verdad?
<guest-ZoEpqj> sip
<mimecar> eso no se hace
<mimecar> nunca
<guest-ZoEpqj> ettercap, wireshark
<julen> no se donde cambiar la fuente
<mimecar> julen, no te sale "Apariencia"?
<guest-ZoEpqj> porque mimecar?
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, porque dejas mal los permisos
<julen> si
<julen> pero no veo nada de fuentes
<julen> no veo donde cambiar las fuentes
<mimecar> la 12.04 lleva gnome 3?
<julen> si
<julen> pues?
<julen> has visto la captura?
<mimecar> pon gnome-tweak-tool
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar que pudo haber pasado
<julen> lo estoy instalando
<mimecar> guest-ZoEpqj, lo que tenía que pasar, que te quedas con los permisos mal
<mimecar> y no puedes iniciar sesión en el sistema
<mimecar> lo raro es que no te pasase
<guest-ZoEpqj> pero se puede corre
<guest-ZoEpqj> corregir el problema
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> inicia una sesión en la consola
<mimecar> sudo chown -R usuario /home/usuario/*
<mimecar> sudo chgrp -R usuario /home/usuario/*
<guest-ZoEpqj> ire tomado nota para no estar saliendo de l terminal
<mwallacesd> Hola que tal, saludos.
<mwallacesd> Hola, alguien podria decirme que fue del plugin de compiz  libunityshell.so que nos permitia mover la barra del unity asi abajo?
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar ya hice lo que tu me dijiste
<mwallacesd> Me gustaria mover la barra del unity asi al lado derecho a tener que instalar gnome classic... (sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback)
<dark> Hola
<guest-ZoEpqj> dar hola como estas
<guest-ZoEpqj> tu me puedes ayudar cone l algo?
<mimecar> !ask guest-ZoEpqj
<kubot> guest-ZoEpqj: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar pence que te jabias marchado
<mimecar> si has puesto los comandos y no han dado errores debería estar arreglado
<guest-ZoEpqj> gracias kubot lo tomare en cuenta
<guest-ZoEpqj> mimecar probare ahorita gracias
<Jorge> Auxilio! El gestor de paquetes me tira este error:  E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB. Ya probé borrando ese archivo, cambiándole el nombre para que termine en:"Translation-en" pero el problema sigue...Alguién me puede orientar por favor..?
<mimecar> usa otro mirror
<Jorge> es que no puedo abrir ni la configuración de orígenes del software, ni se abre el centro de software, ni me responde usando la terminal...
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<alpc360> buenas !
<alpc360> acabo de actualizar el firefox 18 y me sale todo en ingles alguien sabe ponerlo en cristiano ?
<alpc360> tengo instalado el firefox-locale-xx y nada
<mimecar> cómo lo has actualizado?
<alpc360> nada ya esta es un bug
<alpc360> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12453337&posted=1#post12453337
<alpc360> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1098312
<alpc360> alguien la cagado y ha puesto 2 linias en blanco en el fichero de idioma y por eso no actualiza ;)
<Jorge> instalé blender y screenlets. ahora al abrir el screenlet de clima de freemeteo, se abre y funciona, pero me dice que falta una dependencia: python-tz ? (así con signo de pregunta)
<mimecar> ¿los has instalado desde los repositorios?
<Jorge> intenté desinstalarlos pero tampoco me deja. me tira el mismo error.
<Jorge> sí, los instalé desde el Centro.
<mimecar> ¿cómo los has instalado?
<Jorge> con el centro de software.
<mimecar> no te puede dar errores al desinstarlos
<mimecar> a no ser que estes usando repositorios PPA
<Jorge> no. no son con PPA. ..
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al quitarlos
<Jorge> intenté usar ubuntu tweak, pero tampoco me deja hacerlo. hice la limpieza con el Limpiador pero todo sigue igual....
<Jorge> ok.
<Jorge> este es el error mimecar: http://pastebin.com/U0x00CgY
<mimecar> limpia el caché de apt
<Jorge> ya lo borré a todo. con ubuntu tweak. pero es en /var/lib/apt ? ahí tengo cosas... ya las borro a mano....  En /var/caché/apt  tambíen hay algo....limpio los dos?
<mimecar> has limpiado el caché de apt si o no
<Jorge> te preguntaba cuál era la ruta: /var/lib/apt  o /var/caché/apt ?
<mimecar> borralo usando apt
<mimecar> no lo hagas a mano
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean all
<Jorge> no puedo. me da este error: http://pastebin.com/pmDtTmwZ
<mimecar> cierra todas las ventanas que tengas del centro de software
<kurama10> Jorge: si vas a desinstalar algo hazlo desde consola y usa apt-get remove paquete
<kurama10> Jorge: tambien puedes usar aptitude remove paquete
<Jorge> kurama10, ya pruebo eso.  mimecar: está cerrado todo, pero me da el mismo error. lo único que está siempre en el áerea de notificación arriba, es el mensaje de error del gestor de actualización...
<mimecar> Jorge, ¿has borrado a mano archivos de apt?
<Jorge> Kurama10: usé remove screenlets y me aparace el mismo error: http://pastebin.com/U0x00CgY
<Jorge> no. los borro?
<mimecar> no
<kurama10> no
<kurama10> no se que tiene el internet de aqui del hotel donde estoy que no me deja ver la pagina del pastebin
<Jorge> pero según ubuntu tweak me dice que la caché apt está limpia......pero a mí me aparecen algunas carpetas y archivos...
<kurama10> :s
<kurama10> que error te da
<kurama10> tocaste algo del dpkg ??
<Jorge>  E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB.
<Jorge> ese es el error...
<mimecar> Jorge, ¿cuando empezó el error?
<Jorge> después de instalar blender y screenlets desde el centro de software....
<kurama10> Jorge: haz un sudo apt-get install -f
<Jorge> kurama10: ya hice eso. no me funcionó.  ahora pruebo de nuevo.....
<Jorge> me sale lo mismo: jorge@jorge-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<Jorge> Leyendo lista de paquetes... ¡Error!
<Jorge> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Jorge> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB
<Jorge> E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<mimecar> !paste Jorge
<kubot> Jorge: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> Jorge, pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<Jorge> así está mi sources.list ahora: http://pastebin.com/post.php
<mimecar> ...no
<Jorge> lo que me está funcionando son los orígenes del software desde ubuntu tweak...pensaba en borrar todas las PPA...
<mimecar> cuantas tienes?
<Jorge> tengo 9: google chrome, gnome (para nautilus 3.6) ffmulticonverter, open shot, plugins de rhythmbox....
<mimecar> demasiadas para mi gusto
<mimecar> sobre todo la de gnome
<Jorge> la de ubuntu tweak y los íconos faenza...
<Jorge> si desactivo la de gnome, cóm vuelvo a 3.4 ?
<mimecar> de forma sencilla no puedes
<mimecar> aunque no tiene relación con el problema que tienes ahora
<Jorge> será que tengo que reinstalar nomás...?
<mimecar> reinstalar que
<Jorge> todo. el sistema desde cero....
<mimecar> no seas bestia
<Jorge> no es para tanto...?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> existe el archivo que da el error?
<Jorge> sí. existe. ese es el que borré......y me tiraba el mismo error. le cambié el nombre y seguía el error....ahora está de nuevo, sigue existiendo.
<mimecar> tiene el mismo nombre?
<Jorge> sí. existe.
<mimecar> hora de salir
<mimecar> dentro de un par de horas me conectaré
<Jorge> sí. es el mismo nombre que me indica en el error...
<Jorge> ok. vuelvo a entrar después..
<^TxuS^> el cubo de compizconfig se puede utilizar en ubuntu 12.10??
<^TxuS^> 64bit
<MrTulias> Si tienes Unity creo que no se llevan muy bien (pero no estoy seguro)
<josejp2424> DJ_Dexter tambien estas aca.
<^TxuS^> pues MrTulias creo q tienes razón porq no va de ninguna manera...una pena
<MrTulias> Supongo que es porque el selector de ventanas es diferente, pero no sé
<SadlyMistaken> ¿si encuentro el driver de mi webcam (integrada en el Portatil) tengo que desinstalar el actual, e instalar el nuevo, o ya lo hace ubuntu solito?
<erAbuelo_> re
<gustavo> hola, ayer instale kubuntu 12.04 pero tengo problemas con Kwin
<gustavo> al intentar activar los efectos por ejemplo de cubo de escritorio, me sale un mensaje emergente de la bandeja de sistema que dice que kwin no pudo activar algunos efectos como el cubo de escritorio
<gustavo> explosion y otros efectos
<gustavo> antes esto no me pasaba
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<gustavo> o sea no cambie la placa de video ni hicre ningun cambio de hardware
<gustavo> mimecar:  hola, si actualice todo
<gustavo> con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<gustavo> recien cambie el controlador de video
<gustavo> el recomendado por el sistema acabo de instalar
<gustavo> tenia el post-lanzamiento current updates
<gustavo> el que tenia antes el mismo
<gustavo> y antes andaba todo bien
<gustavo> no se que paso
<mimecar> repito, estas usando el driver libre o el privativo
<gustavo> no se, me estoy fijando
<gustavo> el driver que estoy usando es este: "Controlador para aceleración grafica en tarjetas NVIDIA (versión current) (Recomendado)
<gustavo> ese recien lo acabo de activar
<gustavo> pero antes usaba el otro
<mimecar> has reiniciado después de activarlo?
<gustavo> (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento) (version current updates)
<gustavo> se
<gustavo> a ver
<gustavo> para que activo algo a ver si me sale de nuevo el error y hago una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> si ahora usas el driver de nvidia
<mimecar> no es el mismo que estabas usando
<alpc360> que problema tiene con nvidia ?
<gustavo> para un segundo
<gustavo> a ver como era esto...
<gustavo> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<gustavo> perfecto ja
<alpc360> yo tengo el 304.43-0ubuntu0.1 y va perfecto
<alpc360> es posible que te falle al descargar por eso te peta
<gustavo> aca esta
<gustavo> http://imagebin.org/242761
<gustavo> ven el error de kwin en la bandeja de sistema?
<erAbuelo_> hasta mañana
<HackerNG> que opinan acerca del lanzamiento de ubuntu phone?
<mimecar> HackerNG, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<gustavo> mimecar: alguna idea del problema?
<mimecar> con el driver privativo debería responder bien
<gustavo> viste la captura de pantalla que subi?
<gustavo> si de hecho antes andaba todo perfecto
<gustavo> pero cuando reinstale me surge este problema
<gustavo> te acordas que ayer estaba instalando kubuntu junto con windows y me ayudaste
<gustavo> tenia otro nick Gus81
<gustavo> ja
<SadlyMistaken> hola muy buenas
<SadlyMistaken> HackerNG: todo lo que sea progreso me parece bien, pero ya me había acostumbrado a solo 2 sabores.. ubuntu laptop y pc. Y ubuntu server
<HackerNG> ok mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> aunque ahora tb está lo de elegir 32 o 64 bits
<SadlyMistaken> y ahora hay phone
<SadlyMistaken> pronto ubuntuTV
<SadlyMistaken> en fin... muchas cosas
<mimecar> dejar este canal para soporte
<SadlyMistaken> a ver, una pregunta rápida... Estoy usando diversos programas para grabarme con la webcam.. y siempre consigo un video con el audio desfasado, esto puede ser causa..?¿de que cosas? ?¿que se os ocurre? por que si ubuntu ha instalado el driver.. será que eso debería ir bienPRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :será de la webcam? del audio? ?¿mi tarjeta gráfica puede ser muy pobre y por eso recoge todo mal?
<SadlyMistaken> que se os ocurre?
<gustavo> alguien sabe como solucionar lo del kwin? http://imagebin.org/242761
<mimecar> gustavo, has añadido más repositorios externos a ubuntu?
<gustavo> mimecar:  no ninguno
<gustavo> esta la instalacion limpia
<gustavo> lo unico que instale yo es el konversation
<gustavo> je
<mimecar> me parece raro que tengas tantos drivers de nvidia para instalar en la captura
<gustavo> porque unos son testing
<gustavo> no se me aparece asi
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastbein
<gustavo> como dije antes esta la instalación limpia y actualizada
<gustavo> ok
<gustavo> para que lo encoentre
<gustavo> que no me acuerdo donde estaba...
<gustavo> ya lo encontre.....
<gustavo> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gustavo> aca esta ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529093/
<gustavo> pero como te dije anteriormete no toque nada, esta todo recien instalado
<mimecar> ok
<gustavo> hasta el fondo de pantalla :P
<gustavo> jaja
<gustavo> estuve leyendo en una pagina que si hay alguna incompatibilidad con Nvidia y Kwin los efectos se desactivan (algunos), pero que se puede "forzar" su funcionamiento modificando unas lineas de codigo en un archivo, pero no lo hice porque ese no es mi problema porque antes me andaba todo bien sin que toque nada
<gustavo> y es la misma PC, la misma placa de video
<gustavo> como puede ser? o_0
<mimecar> puedes asegurar al 100 % que tienes las mismas versiones de todos los programas?
<gustavo> no, antes tenia Kwin 4.9 y ahora Kwin 4.8
<gustavo> pero en kubuntu 12.04 tiene que funcionar bien con Kwin 4.8
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces ya no tienes lo mismo que antes
<gustavo> Kwin 4.9 es para la version 12.10
<mimecar> antes cuando te funcionaba era con la 12.04 o la 12.10
<gustavo> 12.04
<gustavo> pero puse el ppa para que me actualizara a la 4.9
<mimecar> instalastes tu la 4.9?
<gustavo> si
<gustavo> mediante el ppa de la pagina de kubuntu
<mimecar> si antes te funcionaba, instala lo mismo que tenías
<gustavo> pero con la 4.8 me andaba bien tambien
<gustavo> es que queria dejar la 4.8 (que aclaro que antes que saliera la 4.9 usaba la 4.8 y funcionaba bien tambien), ya que la 4.9 me producia algunos bugs de video menores
<gustavo> pero debia ser porque era version mas reciente y todavia no era del todo estable
<mimecar> la 4.9 me parece que es estable
<gustavo> entonces me gustaria tener una version un poco mas vieja pero estable
<gustavo> ok, vos decis que instale la 4.9?
<mimecar> por qué no has instalado la 12.10?
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo con el live cd de la 12.10?
<gustavo> porque la 12.04 es LTS, es más estable no?
<gustavo> en el live cd no puedo instalar los drivers de nvidia, no probe
<mimecar> LTS es una versión con soporte extendido
<gustavo> claro
<mimecar> crea un usb con espacio para guardar cosas
<gustavo> mimecar: ok, voy a instalar la 4.9
<gustavo> a ver que pasa
<gustavo> si me da  problemas puedo volver a la 4.8?
<mimecar> poder si, que sea sencillo no lo se
<gustavo> jaa
<gustavo> y si instalo 4.9 no seria mejor instalar kubuntu 12.10?
<gustavo> o sea que es mejor, tener la 12.04 LTS o ir actualizando cada vez que sale una nueva versión de ubuntu?
<mimecar> vas a estar 5 años sin cargarte el ordenador?
<gustavo> ahi tenes razon, pero me da la sensación que cambiar de versión cada 6 meses no le da mucha estabilidad al sistema
<gustavo> o me equivoco?
<mimecar> quien dice que tienes que cambiar cada 6 meses?
<gustavo> no sale una nueva versión cada 6  meses mas o menos?
<mimecar> te obligan a actualizar cada 6 meses?
<gustavo> no
<gustavo> pero no es conveniente actualizar no teniendo una LTS?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> es lo mismo que una lts
<mimecar> pero tienen menos tiempo con soporte
<xangua> o elijes tener programas nuevos o un periodo de soporte más largo
<gustavo> ok, entonces que version me recomiendan, la 12.04 o la 12.10? es la misma estabilidad?
<gustavo> ustedes que version usan?
<mimecar> prueba la 12.10 en un usb con los drivers de nvidia
<gustavo> ok, voy a descargar la 12..10
<gustavo> listo
<gustavo> y siempre la de 32 bits, aunque temga procesador de 64 y 4 GB de RAM, no?
<mimecar> depende
<gustavo> de que? la de 64 la instale una vez, pero me dio problemas no se porque
<mimecar> si usas programas que realicen un procesado fuerte, 64 bits funciona mejor
<mimecar> y todos los programas funcionan
<gustavo> ahh nah, pero eso es para edicion de video y eso
<mimecar> edición de vídeo o trabajo normal
<gustavo> en la página de kubuntu recomiendan la de 32 bits, funciona mejor la de 64??
<mimecar> si
<gustavo> uy, bueno suspendo descarga y me bajo la de 64
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-06
<Josethlarios> aqui si hablan es español
<Josethlarios> xdd
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> sigo dandole a esto
<manel2020> sin conseguir ¿como restaurar el usuario invitado?
<manel2020> aparece mucho como quitarlo
<manel2020> pero poco o nada sobre como "recuperarlo"
<manel2020> ubuntu 13.10
<alumno> como es esto de los chats, no entiendo nada
<pepee> tu escribes, nosotros te leemos
<pepee> despues nosotros escribimos y tu nos lees
<pepee> y asi
<alumno> ah, pero veo mucha genta conectada y nadie dice nada.
<alumno> la verdad estoy investigando mi nueva maquinita que me dio el gobierno
<pepee> pues si, no puedes obligarlos a leerte o a que escriban :P
<pepee> puedes mandar "mensajes privados" a alguien en particular, puedes buscar otros "canales"
<alumno> tengo un link en mi escritorio y aquí llegué. Hay varios canales, de distintos temas?
<pepee> sip, pero en este servidor (freenode), la mayoria estan en ingles
<alumno> ya es todo en logro encontrar algo en español, ja ja
<alumno> de donde sos pepe? habrá algún canal interesante, digamos temático o cada uno hace lo que se le ocurre en cuelquier lado?
<pepee> de chile
<pepee> hay otros servidores dedicados a gente que habla español
<pepee> y si, puedes encontrar muchos otros canales, para eso puedes usar el buscador
<KatherinJP> @uB
<KatherinJP> @uBOTu-fr
<KatherinJP> @BoF
<BoF> e?
<KatherinJP> cual es el canal de kali-linux español?
<KatherinJP> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<successus> salud o/
<Guest70208> buenos dias, ¿hay alguien por aquí?
<Guest70208> estoy intentando, digo intentanfo porque no lo consigo, instalar ubuntu 12.04 lts con el /home en otro disco duro pero a la hora de hacer un fdisk -l me sale en sdb1 la particion 1 no coincide con el limite fisico del sector y no consigo arreglarlo ni utilizando gparted ni nada asi que si alguien me puede decir como hacerlo se lo agradezco
<Apellizcos> Hola buenos dias a todos. Sabeis si es posible tener virus en linux? es que me a pasado una cosa muy extraña
<NePtUnO> si es posible pero muy poco probable
<Apellizcos> resulta que hace un mes no podia abrir una carpeta en tonces la mande a la papelera. luego en la papelera no podia eliminarla como root ni como usuario.
<Apellizcos> y ayer encontre otra que pesaba 4,5 gb y no me dejaba ni abrirla ni borrarla
<Apellizcos> al final e borrado esta ultima con un comando de root pero no e recuperado los 4,5 gb
<Apellizcos> y la que mande a la papelera no habia forma pesaba 300 mb e tenido que usar un usb fedora para arranquer el pc desde el buscar la carpeta de la papelera y poder borrar el archivo
<Apellizcos> tengo que tener algo que me generacarpetas extrañas. yo e abierto carpetas mas pesadas que estas con mi pc no se porque estas no me dejaban abrirlas
<NePtUnO> no se, a saber el contenido de esas carpetas  y lo que son...
<NePtUnO> yo no soy informatico asi que no te puedo decir
<Apellizcos> suelen tener nombres extraños como letras myusculas y minusculas con numeros. pude ver su contenido con el usb fedora y eran archivos sin formato con nombres raros sin sentido
<NePtUnO> pues a saber, a mi una vez se me metio un archivo raro tambien pero ni lo podia ver ni abrir ni borrarlo ni nada
<NePtUnO> pero como instalé otro sistema al final no le hice caso
<Apellizcos> estoy un poco mosca
<NePtUnO> de todas formas no es normal que entren virus en linux, es muy raro y cuando algo pasa enseguida se da con el problema
<NePtUnO> no dejes los puertos abiertos asegurate de que nadie acceda a tu pc por alguna puerta trasera
<NePtUnO> y si usas tor andate con ojo porque ahi hay mucho mamarracho
<Apellizcos> tengo todos los puertos abiartos con dmz del ruter direccionados a la ip de mi pc porque estube haciendo pruebas de servidores de chat.
<Apellizcos> que es tor?
<NePtUnO> tor es para navegar anonimamente
<Apellizcos> no nunca e usado eso
<NePtUnO> por un lado está bien pero por otro te mete en un lado oscuro de internet y no es recomendable
<NePtUnO> yo busco alguien que entienda de receptores SDR pero creo que aqui nadie sabe de eso
<Apellizcos> a que te refiers con el lado oscuro
<NePtUnO> pues a la zona negra de internet
<Apellizcos> no se que es sdr
<Apellizcos> pero que pasa con eso?
<NePtUnO> ya...casi nadie sabe lo que es
<NePtUnO> nada...busca información por internet y lo verás, aqui no se puede hablar de eso
<Apellizcos> ok
<NEXUS-6> NePtUnO, yo se de SDR
<NEXUS-6> y eso no tiene nada que ver con deep Web
<NePtUnO> NEXUS-6:  ya se que no tiene que ver con lo de la deep web eso es otra cosa diferente que le estaba diciendo a Apellizcos
<NePtUnO> lo del sdr lo estoy preguntando yo
<NePtUnO> para saber si sirve algun receptor tdt que no tenga el chip de realtek para hacer de sdr
<NePtUnO> y como instalar un software que sirva en xubuntu para recibir, ya que el sdrsharp no consigo meterlo
<NEXUS-6> yo el programa que uso es el gqrx
<NEXUS-6> lo tienes en un ppa
<NEXUS-6> https://launchpad.net/~gqrx/+archive/releases
<NEXUS-6> instalando este ppa te instala todo lo necesario, gnuradio, rtl-sdr y demás
<NePtUnO> NEXUS-6:  genial, a ver si lo consigo poner porque lo intenté buscar el otro dia y no me aparecia la pagina
<NEXUS-6> NePtUnO, ;)
<NePtUnO> NEXUS-6:  pero no entiendo muy bien como hay que hacerlo
<NEXUS-6> si
<NEXUS-6> mira
<NEXUS-6> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gqrx/releases
<NEXUS-6> añades el repositorio
<NEXUS-6> sudo apt-get update
<NEXUS-6> actualizas los paquetes
<NEXUS-6> sudo apt-get install gqrx
<NEXUS-6> instalas gqrx esto te instalara todas las dependencias, entre ellas gnuradio
<NEXUS-6> cuando termine ya solo tienes que abrir gqrx desde las aplicaciones o terminal
<NEXUS-6> con la tarjeta tdt enchufada
<NEXUS-6> no se si la tarjeta tdt que tienes es compatible
<NePtUnO> voy a probar a ver
<NePtUnO> solo funcionan las de chip rtl?
<NePtUnO> se supone que ya está instalado pero no me aparece por ninguna parte :-/
<mimecar> ¿aparece tu TDT como soportado?
<NePtUnO> ni idea
<NePtUnO> como tdt si funciona pero yo lo que quiero es hacerlo en receptor sdr
<NePtUnO> lo que no me aparece es el gqrx por ningun sitio y se supone que está instalado
<NEXUS-6> pon en el terminal gqrx
<NEXUS-6> una cosa
<NEXUS-6> creo que si lo tienes funcionando como tdt no te puede funcionar como SDR
<NePtUnO> ya lo consegui abrir
<NEXUS-6> tienes que hacer modprobe -r modulo del modulo que esta haciendo funcionar la tdt
<NePtUnO> joder...entonces esto es mas lio de lo que yo pensaba
<NEXUS-6> pon
<NEXUS-6> lsmod
<NEXUS-6> y mira los modulos que tienes
<NEXUS-6> alguno tiene que ser el de la tdt
<NePtUnO> si, me salen muchas cosas
<NEXUS-6> sera del tipo
<NEXUS-6> dvb....
<NEXUS-6> dvb_usb....
<NePtUnO> si, me aparece el primero
<NEXUS-6> ponme cual es
<NePtUnO> dvb_usb_af9015
<NEXUS-6> guay
<NEXUS-6> es el mismo que el mio
<NEXUS-6> pero
<NEXUS-6> el mio de una tdt la cual no uso como SDR
<NePtUnO> vaya..
<NEXUS-6> tienes mas de una tdt?
<NePtUnO> no
<NePtUnO> solo tengo este
<NEXUS-6> pues esa no sirve
<NePtUnO> :-(
<NEXUS-6> tiene que tener el chip rtl por pelotas
<NePtUnO> pues vaya caca
<NePtUnO> entonces vale mas la pena seguir usando la emisora de toda la vida
<NEXUS-6> puedes comprarlas por cuatro duros
<NePtUnO> yo era para darle uso a esto
<NEXUS-6> http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr
<NEXUS-6> ahi hay una lista de las que sirven
<NEXUS-6> buscando por ebay o dealextreme las compras por menos de 10 euros
<NePtUnO> ok, por aqui tambien las venden
<NePtUnO> pero yo era para usar esta que no la uso nunca
<NePtUnO> soy radioaficionado y tengo emisoras de todas formas pero era por experimentar
<NEXUS-6> ajam
<NEXUS-6> la verdad que para cacharrear te entretienes un rato
<NEXUS-6> pero tampoco esperes grandes cosas
<NePtUnO> si tengo oportunidad de tener un bicho de esos ya ire viendo como hacerlo
<NEXUS-6> ;)
<NePtUnO> hombre...añadiendole una buena antena se pilla muchas cosas
<NePtUnO> lo importante es la antena, el aparato si pilla un rango de frecuencias tan grande es una gran ayuda
<NEXUS-6> si tienes antena pues si
<NePtUnO> si, antenas si tengo para todas las bandas
<NEXUS-6> yo es que me hice un dipolo
<NEXUS-6> y poniendolo en la ventana tampoco es que escuchara mucho
<NePtUnO> claro porque depende para la banda que lo uses
<NEXUS-6> claro
<NEXUS-6> lo calculé para 2 metros
<NePtUnO> normal que no cojas mucho
<NePtUnO> para los servicios cercanos si te sirve pero para cosas lejanas tienes que tirar por HF
<NEXUS-6> claro
<NePtUnO> osea que tedndrias que tirar un cable largo, tener espacio para montar algo mas grande
<NEXUS-6> por eso ahora mismo no le doy uso
<NEXUS-6> lo que si hice
<NEXUS-6> fue cambiarle el conector a la tarjeta tdt
<NEXUS-6> pq el que venia no servia
<NePtUnO> claro eso es muy importante
<NePtUnO> puedes ponerle varios tipos de conector
<NEXUS-6> si
<NEXUS-6> NePtUnO, https://www.dropbox.com/s/vivu3vdspwtsqeh/2014-01-06%2013.40.31.jpg
<NePtUnO> NEXUS-6:  eso está genial
<NEXUS-6> es que tengo un amigo que me ayudo
<NePtUnO> jejejeje
<NEXUS-6> y probablemente sea uno de los radioaficionados que mas sepan de España. Y no es broma
<NePtUnO> pues eso está guay
<NEXUS-6> no es por pegarme el pegote :D
<NePtUnO> no has probado a meterle una antena discono para radioescucha?
<mimecar> como el tema ya es más de radioaficionados pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<NEXUS-6> ok
<successus> salud
<successus> conoceis algun TTS bueno para linux? en el chromium si que me puse uno genial y en el movil tengo el ivona pero no doy con una voz buena para efestival u otro TTS
<sasa> xxd
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-07
 * Olimiesma bueno gente uno que se va a ir al catre, ya va siendo hora. Mañana más y mejor
<yipman> buenas noches
<yipman> qué me recomiendan? instalar kubuntu, o primero ubuntu y luego instalar el escritorio kde?
<NePtUnO> kubuntu
<yipman> NePtUnO: gracias
<NePtUnO> menos jaleo
<NePtUnO> mas sencillo y al fin y al cabo tienes el mismo sistema
<yipman> me recomiendas un canal de irc de soporte de kubuntu en español?
<NePtUnO> no se si habrá alguno pero creo que en este tratan kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu y lubuntu
<NePtUnO> lo que pasa es que a la hora que es ya andaran todos durmiendo
<yipman> u.u
<NePtUnO> de todas formas no tiene complicacion
<NePtUnO> al fin y al cabo es ubuntu
 * NePtUnO se retira a dormir, hasta mañana
<yipman> \o
<Bradford> :D
<yipman> :D
<Bradford> yipman: Hola
<yipman> Bradford: hola
<Bradford> yipman: una cosa, banda ancha de movil , para que sirve, ¿Sabes?
<yipman> nones
<Bradford> xd
<Ignacio_PearOs8> Hola, alguien sabe como puedo instalar la traducción Española en Pear Os 8?
<successus> salud
<successus> buenas, he arrancado xubuntu hace 10 minutos y no tengo sonido :S
<yipman> successus: has intentado encender los parlantes?
<successus> es un portatil
<yipman> fijate si en alsamixer no está mudo el sonido (MM)
<successus> el master al 100
<yipman> con la M le quitas el mute si lo tiene
<successus> no lo tenia, pero bueno es saberlo
<successus> videos que ayer estaba viendo antes de apagar el PC
<successus> hoy no van
<successus> >_>
<successus> ahora me da unos errores el gstreamer
<successus> pa_stream_cork() failed: Connection terminated
<successus> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<talo> hola
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> hola
<alfonso> buenos dias
<manel2020> buenos dias
<manel2020> tengo un problemilla
<manel2020> mi ubuntu ha dejado de hacer caso a cerrar session -apagar- bloquear-
<manel2020> desde el boton de arriba
<manel2020> tengo que hacer ctrl + alt +  y sudo reboot
<manel2020> o apagar
<alfonso> tengo un problema con el sonido los altavoces se escuchan bien pero cuando conecto los auriculares se pierde el sonido de los altavoces y queda solo el de los auriculares que se escuchan perfectamente
<manel2020> ¿sabe alguien como puedo arreglar eso? ¿como se llama el boton de donde salen estas opciones?
<alfonso> he mirado la configuracion del sonido y yo la veo bien
<manel2020> no te va con los altavoces?
<manel2020> altavoces 2 , 3 , 4 ¿cuantos?
<manel2020> tu driver debe decir eso tambien
<alfonso> si tengo las dos cosas conectadass solo funciona una
<alfonso> los auriculares
<alfonso> si quito los auriculares los altavoces funcionan perfectamente
<alfonso> 2 altavoces
<manel2020> estas en sonido
<manel2020> ??
<alfonso> si
<manel2020> donde pone salida
<manel2020> atraves de ? que aparece?
<alfonso> altavoces audio interno
<manel2020> reproducir sonidod a trabes de ?? -> altavoces audio interno??
<alfonso> si
<manel2020> no te pone algo asi como salida digital o salida analogica?
<alfonso> no
<manel2020> y en modo?
<manel2020> que opciones te salen?
<alfonso> no sale la opcion de modo
<alfonso> espera
<alfonso> a ver si se poner una captura aqui
<alfonso> como puedo poner una captura en el canal
<alfonso> <a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-capturadepantalla-8764591.htm
<statick> \o
<statick> Alguien ha montado un server con LTSP
<abcmanu> hola, podeis ayudarme a activar trim en ubuntu?
<debore2> hola, podeis ayudarme a activar trim en ubuntu? lo he intentado pero no esta activo
<SkavenXXI> hum... el trim no viene activo desde hace un huevo de kernels??
<debore2> no, en la 14.04 vendra activo
<successus> salud
<rodicio> holas.
<erAbuelo> hla
<rodicio> queria instalar Aircrack, y he encontrado esta página por ejemplo, http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2012/05/10/instalar-aircrack-ng-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<rodicio> ¿como se que no tiene un troyano?
<erAbuelo> no lo sabes :)
<rodicio> :)
<rodicio> ok a eso me refería. el paquete no está en los repositorios y es un problema
<erAbuelo> lo mas facil es ir a la fuente, vete a la pagina de aircrack
<erAbuelo> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/install.html <--
<erAbuelo> y no creo que lo este nunca por problemas legales
<erAbuelo> pero puedes seguir las instrucciones de instalacion de la pagina de aircrack o usar una distro que lo incluya
<successus> ....
<successus> a mi me da que si que está en los repos oficiales
<rodicio> ok, entiendo lo de los probleamas legales, además en España sacaron una ley estúpida recientemente al respecto
<successus> apt-cache search aircrack
<successus> aircrack-ng - wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities
<successus> si que está en los repositorios xd
<successus> por lo menos en xubuntu 13.10
<erAbuelo> efectivamente successus, tienes razon :)
<erAbuelo> lo que ocurre es que en lo oficiales van por la 1.1 y la ultima es la 1.2
<successus> :/
<successus> ahi ya no te se decir
<successus> pero seguramente sea lo que dices
<erAbuelo> de todos modos creo que el problema es mas de drivers que de soft
<erAbuelo> necesitaras parchear la configuracion del kernel para soportar inyeccion etc, supongo
<successus> no lo probe
<successus> :P
<successus> me sonaba que estaba
<successus> ya mas ni idea
<erAbuelo> yo tampoco :)
<rodicio> en el mío no está, y en la web que he puesto dice "Después de actualizar una de mis maquinas a Lubuntu 12.04 me di cuenta de que los paquetes de aircrack ya no estaban disponibles en el centro de software,"
<successus> rodicio, de todas formas, bajate el mas reciente
<successus> de la web oficial
<rodicio> ok, eso suena bien
<erAbuelo> yo no uso ubuntu, ni el centro de software
<erAbuelo> no lo uso, porque soy mas de consola, que de gui, no por otra cosa
<successus> cuando te acostumbras
<successus> en el tiempo que tardas en instalarte algo, se ha empezado a abrir el centro de software
<successus> xD
<erAbuelo> :)
<successus> yo el centro de software lo veo bien para navegar cuando estas aburrido y cazar aplicaciones que no has probado
<erAbuelo> ademas tengo un netbook y no quiero andar cargado con el raton, uso un entorno ligero i3, y tengo las teclas asignadas para lo que uso habitualmente sin menus ni barras que comen pantalla
<successus> lo tienes optimizado pues
<erAbuelo> sip
<erAbuelo> al tener pantalla pequeña para mi gusto es mas simple tener cada aplicacion en un escritorio separado, y maximizado
<erAbuelo> pero bueno, es una question de gustos, cada uno tiene los suyos :)
<erAbuelo> y me callo antes de que me echen xD
<successus> xDDD
<successus> na si lo veo bien
<successus> yo como basicamente uso 2 aplicaciones normalmente
<successus> y en ocasiones habro una 3º....
<successus> xD
<erAbuelo> no, lo digo por lo de que el canal es de soporte :)
<rodicio> según puedo entender de la web oficial, haciendo esto: sudo apt-get install build-essential se instala AirCrack
<erAbuelo> no
<rodicio> ok
<successus> tampoco estamos hablando de sujetadores xD
<rodicio> perdón
<erAbuelo> rodicio: eso es necesario para compilar los sources
<successus> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how%20to%20install%20aircrack-ng%20on%20ubuntu
<rodicio> ok
<erAbuelo> successus: ya, pero aqui son bastante esctrictos con eso
<successus> erAbuelo, :#
<successus> jajaja
<erAbuelo> ;)
<successus> rodicio, ahi tienes videos a patadas de como se instala en ubuntu xDD
<rodicio> ok, perfecto
<gaston_> hola
 * Olimiesma saluda a todos y a todas en el canal
<jjsalazar_> hola
<jjsalazar_> estaba interesado en hacer una distro basada en ubuntu
<jjsalazar_> usando lxde, y hacer algo parecido a el laboratorio electronico de fedora
<jjsalazar_> puedo usar remasterme ???
<jjsalazar_> es una ladilla usar susestudio
<jjsalazar_> hola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> tengo un problemilla .... con unbuntu...
<manel2020> no se porque las opcione de apagar/reiniciar/suspender/ cerrrar sesion  no funcionas
<manel2020> soluciones "ñapas" -> Apagar mediante terminal
<manel2020> opcion b) instalar cairo dock y apagar
<manel2020> el caso es que no se porque deja de funcionar ya que al parecer al "reiniciar" vuelven a funcionar
<NePtUnO> pues que raro...tal vez una mala instalacion o  algún  periferico te está volviendo loco el pc
<NePtUnO> a ver si alguien que sepa te da una respuesta
<manel2020> ya eso espero, gracias Neptuno
<NePtUnO> a mi se me ha vuelto loco el pc y han dejado de funcionar cosas simplemente por tener un pendrive conectado en el usb
<NePtUnO> cosas raras que pasan a veces
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> otra cosa rara es que las barras de la ventanas "no se sabe donde estan"
<NePtUnO> tal vez sea que borraste las originales que salen al instalar y volviste a poner otras con lo del screenlets
<manel2020> miniminzas y no apare la barra de ventana... queda en el sito de la maxizada
<manel2020> no he borrado nada. son instalaciones limpias
<manel2020> seguidas
<manel2020> y concurrentes en el mismo error
<NePtUnO> y ya probaste a reinstalar todo nuevo desde una copia original?
<manel2020> distintas isos (bajadas varias veces, checkssumm )
<NePtUnO> pues entonces algun hardware de tu pc no es compatible
<manel2020> claro es como la 9 o 10 vez que intento ver que hago , para provocar ese fallo
<manel2020> y no hago nada
<NePtUnO> tal vez sea un problema de grafica
<manel2020> ?? hardware no compatible???
<manel2020> lo dudo
<NePtUnO> a lo mejor el driver de tu grafica no te deja ver ciertas cosas...a mi me ha pasado
<manel2020> mas bien creo que tiene que vez con el compiz
<NePtUnO> puede
<NePtUnO> yo no se mucho de estas cosas
<Xiguanda> hola
<manel2020> hola
<miseria> "si estas en contra del sistema te mandan donde un psiquiatra que te declara peligroso y terminas en un calabozo" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * Olimiesma se despide del canal, mañana más y mejor
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-08
<gabriel> Buenas noches. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que mi Ubuntu Studio 12.10 no recaliente mi notebook al punto de tildarse. En Window después de que la llevé a limpiar no se calienta.
<kevprince24> Hola necesito instalar y configurar el kernel de linux en xubuntu!!! necesito un poquito de ayuda ya que soy nuevo en linux!!!
<m4v> kevprince24: no hace falta configurar el kernel en ubuntu, que es lo que pretendes hacer exactamente?
<kevprince24> compilar el kernel de linux en xubuntu y con main.co misc.c poner por ejemplo mi nombre cuando arranque el SO!!!
<kevprince24> main.c/misc.c
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> alguien conoce como se soluciona/a que es debido que los menus de unity (apagar, cerrar sesion) dejen de funcionar?
<manel2020> valla otra incidencia
<manel2020> ahora se me abre "porque si" un synaptic desde root "y..." obviamente no me deja instalar nada
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<manel2020> hola buena
<manel2020> tengo unos cuantas cosillas que no me van bien en unity salamandra
<manel2020> ya he estado indagando en google pero encuentro solucion
<manel2020> hola??
<erAbuelo> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<manel2020> ah vale
<manel2020> haber
<manel2020> ¿que nombre tiene? (seguro que tiene un nombre) el boton que apare arriba a la derecha donde se cierra session /se apaga (para saber a donde me refiero)
<xoan> mini-aplicación de gestión de sesiones (algo así :P)
<manel2020> Las ociones de cerrar sesion /apagado .. etc de [no se como se llama] dejan de funcionar
<manel2020> es decir le doy a cerrar sesion y no la cierra y compiz hace el efecto de haber "capturado" la orden /a parte de que yo se que le doy clik ahi
<manel2020> me gustararia saber si hay alguna solucion a ese problema, ya que al reiniciar /apagar las opciones funcionan , pero no se cuando dejan de hacerlo ni porque
<manel2020> el equipo lo apago "toscamente" o mas sutilmente con sudo reboot /shutdown / o accediendo a tty
<erAbuelo> porque metes "/" todo el tiempo?
<manel2020> | opcion logica o ademas
<manel2020> alternativa
<manel2020> dos variantes de un mismo asunto
<manel2020> te aclare el uso de "/"
<manel2020> ??
<erAbuelo> no :)
<manel2020> perdon .. ¿te aclare mi uso de "/" ?
<erAbuelo>  la orden /a parte de <--
<manel2020> como escribes blanco o negro ?
<manel2020> blanco / negro
<erAbuelo> blanco o negro xD
<manel2020> dos opciones, operador logico "O", alternativa, dos variantes de un mismo asunto --> blanco / negro
<manel2020> :D
<manel2020> muy amena la conversacion, aunque dudo que sea de provecho para otros... quizas para cafe??
<xoan> también puede ser un operador de división
<xoan> en realidad el operador lógico "OR" sería ||
<manel2020> si xoan matematicamente lo es
<xoan> sobre lo del menú, ni idea, pero parece algún problema gráfico
<manel2020> Depende de cuanto ingles hubieses tragado
<xoan> tienes algún otro error con compiz?
<manel2020> es español los operadore logicos son "O" y "Y", en ingles "OR" y "AND", ese creo que es un sitio en español ¿no?
<manel2020> ¿problema grafico? :D
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> a que tipo de problema grafico puede que te refieras?? no acabo de encajar esa respuesta ... "no lo habia planteado asi"
<manel2020> operadores O, OR , |  y por otro lado Y, AND, & , muchas modos de llamar a lo mismo ahora que la doble barra vertical || no es un XOR?? ( no estoy seguro)
<xoan> dices que el evento se captura, pero la interfaz no responde
<xoan> es pinta a un problema del servidor gráfico
<manel2020> digo como "noob" que el evento se captura ¿porque afirmo eso? (ojo que la captura de un evento en programacion es otra cosa). Porque compiz devuelve un efecto, el efecto vinculado a la ejecucion de una instruccion (abrir ventana)
<manel2020> desconozco como verificar la captura del evento del raton de otro modo
<xoan> si dices que en algún momento deja de funcionar, tendrás que probar hasta que consigas reproducir ese momento :)
<manel2020> ese es el problema
<xoan> los errores rara vez son aleatorios
<manel2020> no hay hay "momento"
<xoan> tiene que haberlo
<manel2020> no lo hay
<xoan> vale, lo que tú digas :D
<xoan> pero tiene que haberlo
<manel2020> ufff
<manel2020> tienes razon
<manel2020> pero es dificil de averiguar
<xoan> si reinicias, y funciona
<xoan> y en algún momento deja de funcionar
<manel2020> porque es un evento
<manel2020> .. me explico
<xoan> entre el momento que funcionó y el que no, ha pasado algo que ha hecho que dejara de funcionar
<xoan> ese es el momento que hay que buscar e intentar reproducir para poder ver donde está el problema
<manel2020> creo, supongo que algo de compiz entra en conflicto con unity , algun evento
<manel2020> cual? ni flower
<xoan> ya, esa es la parte complicada
<manel2020> no conozco modo de mapear los eventos...
<xoan> busca en el registor del servidor gráfico, en /var/log
<manel2020> por lo que no puedo decirte "que ocurre" o visto desde fuera " que hago" para que ocurra eso y cuando
<xoan> *registro
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> de todos modos he activado el kill-x
<manel2020> que parece la solucion "rapida"
<xoan> y eso te muestra el mensaje de salida, o cierra directamente el servidor
<xoan> tiene que haber alguna orden que abra el menú de cierre de sesion
<manel2020> deberia haberla
<xoan> la habrá
<manel2020> haber... problemas
<manel2020> estoy con nautilus navegando por /usr
<manel2020> buscando /usr/log
<manel2020> ¿adivina?
<manel2020> ah si que esta marcada la opicion de ocultos
<xoan> en /usr/log?
<manel2020> en /usr/ no hay log ni como archivo ni como carpeta
<xoan> ya, te dije en /var/log
<manel2020> joer! como falla el unity.....
<manel2020> cerrar el nautilus y abrirlo para refrescar!! valla tela!!!
<xoan> qué controlador gráfico estás usando?
<manel2020> nvidia propietario probado
<xoan> versión?
<manel2020> ok ya estoy dentro de /usr/log/
<xoan> (lo de probado no lo entiendo, quién lo ha probado?)
<manel2020> pues es lo que pone "controladores adicionales"
<manel2020> al final
<manel2020> (privativo, provado)
<manel2020> *(privativo, probado)
<manel2020> Pone -> Usando NVIDIA binay Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library desde nvidia-319 (privativo, probado)
<xoan> a lo mejor ese controlador no se lleva bien con tu tarjeta gráfica, no lo sé
<manel2020> el que viene por defecto no me muestra correctametne los motitores
<xoan> pero si tienes más errores, y todos están relacionados con la interfaz, probablemente sea algo de eso
<manel2020> el segundo monitor aparece desplazado "siempre"
<xoan> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?=
<manel2020> Nvidia g92 gforce gts 250
<manel2020> no deberia dar problema alguno
<xoan> $ lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<xoan> qué te devuelve eso?
<manel2020> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] [10de:0615] (rev a2)
<manel2020> creo que lo que te habia dicho salvo el final
<manel2020> uso el nouveau??
<manel2020> es el que viene por defecto pero como te dije , la composicion con multi-monitor es incorrecta
<manel2020> lo he cambiado al 319-updates....
<manel2020> otra cosa que seguramente este realcionado con esto ultimo, es que cuando "le da la gana " la barra de la ventana de cualquier aplicacion desapere en modo minimizado
<xoan> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntuusers.de%2Ftopic%2Fdesktop-animation-mit-nvidia-grafiktreiber-nic%2F
<xoan> manel2020: sí, me lo habías dicho, pero lo que necesito para buscar es el identificador
<xoan> parece que lo sabes casi todo, así creo que poco voy a poder ayudarte ;)
<manel2020> casi, me falta la solucion... casi...
<manel2020> griacia xoan, muchas gracias por tu interes
<manel2020> *gracias
<manel2020> hola de nuevo
<manel2020> cambie e driver pero no soluciono nada
<manel2020> Xoan: sí, me lo habías dicho, pero lo que necesito para buscar es el identificador
<manel2020> ¿que indentificador?
<manel2020> he puesto el 319-update (sigue igual) , pongo el nouveau ??
<manel2020> Reinicio, matar la x lo ejecuta pero no lo aplica (se bloquea)
<successus> salud
<manel2020> no se si se soluciono el problema de los menus... lo que si se es que ahora el monitor de la derecha no se ve bien..
<manel2020> con el driver nouveau
<manel2020> solo me permite dos resoluciones ...???
<manel2020> en aspecto 4:3
<manel2020> el otro monitor esta a la resolucion que quiera en cualquier formato ahora 1920x1080 16:9
<manel2020> bueno , mañana o por la noche mas
<manel2020> gracias a todos
 * Olimiesma saluda a todos y a todas en el canal
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<_LuseR_> hola , alguno me echa un cable?
<_LuseR_> me vuelve a arrojar write failed: Broken pipe el acceso remoto a un servidor ubuntu
<_LuseR_> http://pastebin.com/dTAwi62R
<zerick> _LuseR_, talvez tu conexión está muy lento y pasas el timeout ..  ó a donde te quieres conectar está sobrecargado (exceso de CPU/RAM, aunque lo más probable es que no tenga suficiente RAM disponible)
<_LuseR_> zerick, ummm muy buena pista zerick ...
<_LuseR_> perdona que estab buscando en google por eso no te conteste...
<_LuseR_> digo buena pista porque he configurado el server con VML, y al arranque me arroja mensaje de que /dev/mapper_swap (o algo así)  no puede ser montada porque bios ha deshabilitado VML...
<_LuseR_> puede ser eso??
<zerick> VML ?
<_LuseR_> perdon VLM
<_LuseR_> de todas manras, ahora mismo estoy monitorando la memoria y ued 126 de 2762 total
<_LuseR_> free 126 de 2662 total*
<_LuseR_> a ver que lio... used 126, free 2636 de un totla de 2762
<_LuseR_> memoria sobra, pienso...
<_LuseR_> logical volume manager LVM
<zerick> ah, bueno, LVM no debería afectar para nada memoria/CPU
<zerick> pues si, te sobra bastante memoria
<_LuseR_> el caso es que podia acceder a la jaula chroot desde remoto, y ahora no se que he tocado...
<_LuseR_> me dio error de acceso denegado a /bin/bash, cambie el propietario del /bin/bash de la jaula, y ahora arroja eso
<_LuseR_> le he vuelto a poner como propietario a root, y cambiado los permisos, y las mismas: broekn pipe
<_LuseR_> le he vuelto a poner como propietario a root, y cambiado los permisos, y las mismas: broekn pipe
<_LuseR_> al fin y al cabo tiene permisos de ejecucion... tanto para el dueño como para el grupo como para otros...
<zerick> con que hiciste chroot? con ssh ?
<_LuseR_> sip, con la directiva ChrootDirectory %h
<_LuseR_> he hecho la traza del comando ssh desde remoto, pero no me entero de na en ese output...
<_LuseR_> si quieres te la puedo pegar en pastebin
<zerick> Bueno, la carpeta (o el usuario, no recuerdo) tienen que estar en el grupo del chroot
<_LuseR_> ummm
<zerick> No, donde tienes que ver es en el log de SSH :)
<_LuseR_> pues miro a ver y te cuento
<zerick> /var/log/auth y /var/log/syslog
<_LuseR_> ok, miro ahi a ver
<zerick> cuando intentes loguearte te dará una pista más certera
<_LuseR_> has dado en el clavo zerick ...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<_LuseR_> fatal: bas ownership or modes for chroot directory "/home"exitae"
<_LuseR_> erAbuelo, wenas
<erAbuelo> hi _LuseR_
<_LuseR_> y la siguiente linea del log... pam cierra la sesion :)
<_LuseR_> zerick, el caso que no exite el grupo chroot, he echado un vistazo a /etc/group...
<erAbuelo> y porque tendría que existir?
<zerick> _LuseR_, en tu conf de ssh debería estar definido ese grupo
<_LuseR_> ummm he cambiado el dueño del directorio del usuario a root, y la salida cambia totalmente
<_LuseR_> llego a entrar en el server pero ahora arroja /bin/bash ; permission denied y se sale
<_LuseR_> pero al menos ya entro en el sistema...
<_LuseR_> no se si hare mucho flood...
<_LuseR_> Last login: Wed Jan  8 02:56:39 2014 from 119.red-83-32-103.dynamicip.rima-tde.net
<_LuseR_> /bin/bash: Permission denied
<_LuseR_> debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1
<_LuseR_> Connection to yamique.no-ip.biz closed.
<_LuseR_> Transferred: sent 2016, received 2792 bytes, in 0.5 seconds
<erAbuelo> _LuseR_: que quieres hacer ?
<zerick> _LuseR_, http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<zerick> a ese "Match group"
<zerick> me refería
<_LuseR_> acceder desde remoto por ssh a una jaula chroot definida con la directiva ChrrotDirectory en sshd_config
<erAbuelo> ah, ok
<_LuseR_> muchas gracias zerick
<_LuseR_> zerick, creo que es lo que necesito... muchas gracias!!!
<zoco> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2] (rev a1)
<zoco> instalar controlador ^^
<eduardo> hola alguien para ayudar ?
<erAbuelo> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<eduardo> jope jjejje toda  la informacion en una linea ejejeje
<eduardo> se me ha desconfigurado creo grub... me gusta tener dos kernels...uno de seguridad que ya se que funciona y el nuevo actualizado
<eduardo> pero tengo problemas de espacio en  /boot y ultimamente es como si no instalara el  paquete actualizado...
<erAbuelo> pues elimina lo que sobra de boot
<eduardo> siempre entro con el mismo kernel el 3.8.0.32
<kurama10> checa cuantos kernels tienes y elimina los que ya no uses
<eduardo> tengo dos el 32 y el nuevo
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude search "~i linux-image"
<kurama10> dentro de boot cuales tienes
<erAbuelo> y mira los que sobran
<eduardo> y el nuevo no puedo probarlo porque siempre inicia en 32... y ya esta instalado....
<eduardo> i   linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic    - Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 64
<eduardo> i   linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic    - Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 64
<eduardo> i   linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-gene - Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 64
<erAbuelo> no lo pongas aqui :)
<eduardo> C   linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-gene - Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 64
<eduardo> ah ok perdon eran cuatro lineas...
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-generic
<eduardo> espera... u   linux-image-generic             - Generic Linux kernel image
<eduardo> ya pero si purgo el que se que va me da miedito reiniciar.... creo que el nuevo el 35 no esta bien instalado....
<eduardo> y tampoco lo he probado para ver si me va bien....
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic
<erAbuelo> y mira que sale
<eduardo> creo que es un error gordo de ubuntu que no mira bien el espacio que necesita para actualizar.... con el mismo boot en suse tenia tres kernels a la vez...
<eduardo> me sale E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic:amd64
<eduardo> una linea si que puedo ponerla aqui no ? perdonar pero en ubuntu soy novato..
<eduardo> otro fallo que veo es que aunque entro root y quiero limpiar archivos de /boot no puedo vaciar la papelera de boot ( esta con su propia particion)
<eduardo> ??
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * Basque nas
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:27:59)
<shoopdx> hola
<shoopdx> buenas estimados
<shoopdx> alquien me puede ayudar a dejar mi laptop "Online"? es decir que funcione como servidor web y este a la escucha en el puerto 80
<vov_> "Online" en tu red local?
<shoopdx> no
<shoopdx> para todos
<shoopdx> vov_: me explico, quiero que la gente al poner mi "ip" pueda ver una web al igual qe un servidor web que esta" online"
<vov_> Creo que no sigo muy bien lo de servidor "online"... Es decir poder usar algo como ssh para conectarte a tu servidor? Me imagino que tienes un domain
<shoopdx> fue algo que vi la otra vez
<shoopdx> en un desafio para defacear una web
<shoopdx> el target no tenia dominio solo ip por ejemplo http://192.35.655.12/pagina.php obviamente una ip publica
<vov_> Hay que adquirir una ip pública primero y luego configurar tu servidor para que use esa ip
<shoopdx> mmm ok
<shoopdx> no se puede hacer con mi ip publica?
<vov_> Instalando todo lo que necesites para luego poder hacer una página web como apache, mysql o lo que quieras utilizar.
<vov_> Puedes hacer intentos en tu red local primero, no cuesta nada. Solo que no podrás acceder desde el exterior.
<shoopdx> si ya tengo todo listo
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-09
<mp3|> hi
<erAbuelo_> buenas
<erAbuelo> re
 * Olimiesma saluda al canal
<manel2020> hola buenas
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-10
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien me podrá ayudar? Estoy intentando instalar el driver amd-ati-catalyst 12.4 para mi notebook por que es el único que funciona pero no puedo por que el .run que descargue me tira error al ejecutar. Le cambie las propiedades a ejecutable
<gabriel> y todo pero no hay caso me dice "Syntax error: redirection unexpected"
<dabor> gabriel, instala los que vienen en los repos, los fglrx
<m4v> gabriel: fijate de usar la aplicación controladores adicionales o "Additional drivers", deberías poder instalar los drivers de amd desde ahí.
<gabriel> dabor y m4v eso lo intenté pero no funcionan. El driver de ati 13.1 funciona pero me recalienta la máquina. Según una página que lei el driver 12.4 no tiene ese error y que yo recuerde antes funcionaba.
<gabriel> gracias igual
<gabriel> tienen idea por que puede ser que el .run ese no lo puedo ejecutar? Recien probe de volver a instalar el 13.1 que baje hace mucho y ese .run si me lo instala.
<m4v> gabriel: cual es el comando que ejecutas y cual es el error que te da? pasalo por un pastebin
<m4v> !paste gabriel
<kubot> gabriel: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gabriel> ahí va amigos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724351/
<gabriel> ahí va <m4v> y <kubot>: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724351/
<m4v> gabriel: no estoy seguro, pero da idea que está mal el archivo.
<gabriel> <m4v> ¿Puede ser que directamente venga mal desde la página? Lo descargue como tres veces y no funciona. Buscando por google encontre que sugerian algun tipo de incompatibilidad del .run en como está escrito ¿Puede ser eso? ¿Hay forma de adaptarlo?
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * Olimiesma saluda a todos y todas en el canal
<yorx> saludos Olimiesma
<Olimiesma> yorx Hola buenas
<gabriel123> ¿Alguien tiene el driver amd-driver-catalyst-12-4-x86.x86_64.run? De la página oficial de ati no lo puedo bajar. Gracias.
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<gabriel123> hola <mimecar> no, el libre no me funciona y el 13.1 me recalienta la máquina. Por lo que estuve averiguando el 12.4 es el que funciona
<mimecar> instala el privativo de Ubuntu
<gabriel123> ese tampoco me funciono la vez que lo probé. Me iniciava la máquina en negro
<mimecar> si un driver actualizado no funciona, no es seguro que uno anterior te funcione bien
<gabriel123> tengo una acer aspire 5542-5241
<gabriel123> en la página ubuntu-peronista recomiendan usar el 12.4 por que el soporte posterior no funciona
<mimecar> si quieres usar Ubuntu 12.04 tendrás que formatear
<gabriel123> cuando hablo de 12.4 estoy hablando de la versión del driver (amd-driver-catalyst-12-4-x86.x86_64.run) y no de la versión de ubuntu. Ahora encontré entre los archivos descargados el 12.6. Lo único es que al instalarlo desaparecieron los bordes de las ventanas.
<gabriel123> tendría que probarlo a ver si con ese driver no se recalienta. En guindows no se me recalienta por eso empece esta odisea de reinstalar el controlador.
<mimecar> en Windows el fabricante hace drivers serios
<gabriel123> acaso estas sugiriendo en el foro de ubuntu que conviene windows? ja ja
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> usa lo que necesites
<mimecar> pero no esperes que AMD dedique los mismos recursos a un driver para Linux que para Windows
<gabriel123> lo que necesito es el driver amd-driver-catalyst-12-4-x86.x86_64.run como puse desde un principio por que uso ubuntustudio y no windows.
<MrTulias> El driver genérico de ati no me ha dado problemas (que me haya dado cuenta), el privativo sí (pantalla negra sobre todo con las 'actualizaciones post-lanzamiento)
<gabriel123> <MrTulias> perdonen mi ignorancia pero tengo un poco de lío con esto. ¿Cual sería el generico?
<mimecar> gabriel123, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous?os=Linux%20x86
<mimecar> en la página de ati, en la descarga de drivers
<MrTulias> El que trae ubuntu 'de serie'
<mimecar> ese driver es bastante antiguo
<mimecar> descarga un live usb de la 12.04 y comprueba si de verdad te funciona bien con el driver privativo
<gabriel123> <mimecar> de la página que me indicas me deriva a http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Linux%20x86&rev=12.4 al elegir el 12.4 pero no veo ningún enlace de descarga.
<mimecar> si no aparece ahi que es el sitio oficial lo habrán borrado
<gabriel123> <MrTulias> ¿cómo podría recuperarlo sin tener que reinstalar todo el sistema? Creo haberlo probado pero por las dudas.
<gabriel123> <mimecar> eso ya lo supuse desde un principio por eso estoy preguntando acá si alguien lo tiene descargado como yo que encontré el 12.6 entre mis archivos.
<MrTulias> ¿Lo has borrado? Si no lo has hecho, estará instalado
<MrTulias> Creo
<gabriel123> <MrTulias> instalé el otro, decis que al desinstalar el nuevo deberia volver solo al de serie?
<MrTulias> Creo que sí. A ver si encuentro el enlace que usé cuando la lié
<gabriel123> Gracias <MrTulias> Dejo abierto por si las dudas. Me voy a almorzar. Gracias de nuevo.
<juandrum> sera que me pueden hacer el favor de audarme, es que lo que sucede es EL LAN SE ME DESCONECTA EN CADA MINENTO TENGO ubuntu 13.4 Y SE CALIENTA MUCHO DONDE ESTA LA TARGETA
<mimecar> juandrum, ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<juandrum> si todas :)
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu portatil tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<juandrum> no todo esta cool...
<juandrum> el unico problema es ese que se desconecta a cada rato y se calienta donde esta la tarjeta LAN
<mimecar> ¿la tarjeta Wifi tampoco tiene incompatibilidades?
<juandrum> pss que yo vea, no salen problemas de software pero si de hardware
<mimecar> ¿qué problemas de hardware?
<juandrum> que se calienta mucho la tarjeta wifi
<juandrum> y  se calienta mucho
<mimecar> resumiendo, no has encontrado problemas de la tarjeta wifi al buscar en google
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<Ubuntero|14796> No se ha podido localizar el paquete unity-tweak-tool}
<Ubuntero|14796> por q no me deja instalar??
<Aaron> Ubuntero|14796, pin apt-cache search tweak tool
<Aaron> sera unity-tweak-tools
<Ubuntero|14796> no tampoco
<Ubuntero|14796> No se ha podido localizar el paquete unity-tweak-tools
<zerick> Ubuntero|14796, gnome-tweak-tool
<user__> hola
<user__> alguien me da una mano con ubuntu?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<user__> ok
<user__> quiero que ubuntu me reproduzca  un  sonido cuando lo apago y lo encienda
<user__> tambien al conectar un dispositivo
<mimecar> no se si lo podrás hacer en Gnome
<user__> ya saben como en windows
<user__> no se puede?
<mimecar> ¿has revisado las opciones de sonido de Gnome?
<user__> tengo instalada la 13.10
<mimecar> Gnome 3 es poco configurable
<user__> va que mal mientras sacan mas actualizaciones se olvidan de las cosas mas simples
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en las opciones de sonido sí o no?
<user__> claro pero no sale la opcion de cierre de sesion o algo asi
<user__> lei en un foro sobre poner sonido de inicio pero no de cierre
<user__> tu sabes ponerlo?
<mimecar> no he usado esa función
<mimecar> me parece bastante molesta
<mimecar> si Gnome no te deja haz las pruebas con KDE
<user__> osea tu sistema no reproduce sonidos como los que te digo?
<mimecar> no
<user__> a ok
<mimecar> y si lo hiciera ya los habría quitado
<user__> claro
<user__> que es kde?
<mimecar> otro entorno de escritorio
<user__> es mucho mejor?
<mimecar> depende de lo que consideres mejor
<user__> como me doy cuenta de cual es lo que tengo?
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu tienes gnome con unity
<user__> y si no?
<user__> kde con unity?
<mimecar> imposible
<user__> jaja ok
<user__> hay alguna posibilidad de borrar todo lo que es audio e instalar el audio completo del sistema?
<user__> ya sabes con  todo lo que quiero que haga
<mimecar> no te servirá de nada hacerlo
<user__> a ok
<mimecar> prueba con KDE por si tienes esa opción para el sonido
<user__> cual?
<user__> tengo que descargarme otra version de ubuntu?
<mimecar> poner un sonido al inicio y al fin
<mimecar> lo mejor es que lo pruebes desde un live cd
<user__> o es una aplicacion?
<mimecar> pero puedes instalar el entorno (con muchos archivos extras)
<user__> a ya osea no pesara como unos 900 MB?
<mimecar> tanto no pero ocupa bastante
<user__> por la imagen que me descargue pasaba unos 883 mb desde la pagina de ubuntu
<user__> era de 64 bits
<mimecar> no importa la arquitectura que uses
<user__> oye que se necesita aprender primero para conocer como funciona ubuntu (linux)?
<mimecar> usa el entorno gráfico y aprende poco a poco
<user__> es un poco complejo pero muy interesante
<user__> no es como windows  ahora windows me parece como una mascara en cambio linux es mas robusto bueno asi me parece
<erAbuelo> re
<user__> oye mimecar osea tambien hay linux solo con DOS?
<mimecar> tienes la consola si quieres trabajar en modo texto
<user__> a ok
<user__> oye pesa 157mb la estoy descargando
<mimecar> la descarga de KDE sólo es de 157 MB?
<user__> si eso mismo
<user__> mi conexion es lenta pero bueno
<user__> oye pero hay algo que no me queda claro si KDE es un entorno grafico de ubuntu que tiene que ver con el audio ?
<mimecar> nada
<mimecar> KDE tiene mas opciones de configuración
<user__> a ok
<erAbuelo> puedo preguntar cual es el problema ?
<user__> oye puedo hacer una copia con el KDE instalado  y asi tener mi distribucion como la quiero?
<mimecar> puedes clonar el disco
<user__> hola abuelo
<user__> el disco?
<user__> osea con todos los sistemas que tenga?
<mimecar> sí
<user__> con sistemas me refiero a sistemas operativos juntos
<user__> en un disco
<mimecar> sí
<user__> pero creo que no se puede es una tonteria
<mimecar> por qué lo dices?
<user__> solo se puede con la que estoy trabajando verdad?
<mimecar> puedes hacer una copia del disco entero
<user__> anda que loco
<user__> oye pero ya seria para hacer correr con un disco duro externo verdad?
<mimecar> para restaurar un disco si tienes problemas con el sistema operativo
<user__> a ok
<user__> oye tu crees que si copio la carpeta "home" de este ubuntu se guarde todos los programas que le instale y luego la pego en el nuevo sistema que instale?por que es tedioso tener que descargar todo de nuevo
<mimecar> sólo guardas la configuración
<user__> mmm como asi?
<mimecar> no se instala ningún programa en /home
<user__> ano?
<user__> en donde se instala?
<mimecar> en las carpetas del sistema
<user__> se puede copiar esa carpeta y luego pegarla en una instalacion nueva de ubuntu obviamente con el mismo nombre de usuario luego de una formateada para que asi se guarde mis programas
<user__> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué carpeta?
<mimecar> tu usuario sólo guarda configuraciones
<user__> la que guarda los programas
<mimecar> no puedes
<user__> o mejor dicho donde se instalan
<mimecar> por varias carpetas del sistema
<user__> entonces que debo hacer para tener ubuntu con todos mis programas instalados pero que contenga los demas S.O que tengo instalados
<mimecar> clona el disco duro
<alejo50> Necesito ayuda
<user__> perdon pero que NO
<alejo50> ??
<mimecar> di alejo50
<alejo50> Necsito ayuda con el boot de un PC, no esta jalando el boot
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<alejo50> ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alejo50> mimecar tengo el probelma que no bootea desde una USB
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la iso?
<alejo50> mimecar universar installer
<mimecar> usa unetbootin
<mimecar> tengo que salir un rato
<alejo50> mimecar???
<user__> ami me paso eso pero cuando instale el windows 7
<mimecar-away> unetbootin es un programa para pasar imágenes ISO al USB
<alejo50> no es que se queda pensado
<mimecar-away> úsalo para pasar la iso de Ubuntu 13.10
<user__> lo arregle con un programa GRUB2
<alejo50> use unetbootin universal installer... y todos se quddan pensado...
<erAbuelo> en que piensan ?
<user__> ja
<user__> oye erabuelo cuando tiempo llevas con linux?
<erAbuelo> 20 años
<user__> anda enserio?
<erAbuelo> no se, pero desde debian hamm mas o menos
<alejo50> ok
<user__> oye talvez me puedas ayudar
<erAbuelo> pregunta
<user__> lo que quiero hacer es que ubuntu reproduzca sonidos de inicio de sesion y de cierre como en windows ya sabes
<user__> tengo la 13.10
<erAbuelo> no uso ubuntu
<user__> waaaaaaaa
<erAbuelo> pero mira en la configuracion del sonido, sonidos del sistema o algo asi
<user__> que linux no es compatible o usan casi el mismo sistema de archivos?
<user__> que usas?
<erAbuelo> uso debian y arch, el sistema de archivos puedes usar el que mas rabia te de xD
<user__> debia son ejecuables no asi como en windows verdad?
<alejo50> como puedo ver los archivos y modificarlos en una partcion empriptada?
<erAbuelo> alejo50: desencriptandola antes
<erAbuelo> user__: no entiendo la pregunta
<user__> digo que debian eusa programas que se instalan con doble clic asi como windows
<user__> ubuntu tambien
<alejo50> erAbuelo haber y te cuneto tengo un portatil que tiene errores en el disco. no logro hacer una usb booteable.... y no se que hacer y creo que tengo una copia de seguridad en otro disco duro externo. Y el unico cd boot que tengo es de un ubuntu 9.03
<alejo50> erAbuelo alguna solucion?
<erAbuelo> espera
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> alejo50: que problema tienes con el us bootable
<alejo50> erAbuelo exacto!
<mimecar> alejo50, ya has usado unetbootin?
<alejo50> minicarya lo use y no funciona... guarda la image y cuando mando a bootear se queda pensado
<mimecar> ¿te funciona si usas otro equipo?
<alejo50> NO MAS ME PASO A MAC!!!
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-11
<luis_> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo con el grub menu?
<Aaron> luis_, explicate mejor
<luis_> ok, el menu de grub no muestra los ultimos kernels que he instalado. Cuando trato de correr update-grub, me pide instalar grub o grub2-common; pero no puedo instalar ninguno de estos porque hay "unmet dependencies". Por ejemplo: "grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable"
<luis_> Termina diciendo: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Aaron> luis pin esto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Aaron> *Pone
<Aaron> para que arregles las dependencias
<luis_> creo que lo he hecho antes, pero lo estoy haciendo de nuevo
<luis_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Aaron> y con el comando de sudo apt-get -f install sale eso?
<luis_> si, lo mismo
<Aaron> que releases ocupas?
<Aaron> testing?
<luis_> 12.04
<Aaron> ah viejita la version!
<luis_> si, pero deberia funcionar! no se que paso....
<luis_> derepente note que ninguno de los kernels nuevos aparecian en el menu de grub
<Aaron> entonces pusisteis update-grub?
<luis_> si, pero no lo tengo. me dice: "The program 'update-grub' can be found in the following packages: * grub * grub2-common"
<Aaron> ah
<luis_> y no puedo instalar ninguno de los dos
<Aaron> que version de grub tienes
<luis_> 2
<luis_> 1.99
<Aaron> has visto que los mirrors estén bien de tu apt?
<Aaron> o te echaste tu apt?
<luis_> como hago eso?...soy nuevo en esto
<Aaron> luis_, ejemplo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rulopimentel> Bonita noche a todos, tengo una duda, más bien problema. Mi equipo se congela con Adobe Flash en chromium, no siempre pero al menos unas 3 veces. A ustedes les ha pasado lo mismo?
<Aaron> rulopimentel, ocupa firefox mejor
<rulopimentel> muchas gracias, pero sí me gustaría encontrar el por qué del cuelgue. POr eso preguntaba si se les había presentado una situación parecida. Pero gracias por la respuesta =)
<Aaron> igual puedes correr chrome en terminal haber que error te lanza
<rulopimentel> Checaré con los logs por que cuando se congela tengo que reiniciar las X
<Aaron> ah, si por eso no ocupo adobe con google chrome,
<Aaron> no van juntos
<rulopimentel> Gracias Aaron, soy nuevo en esto del IRC, gracias por tus respuestas.
<Aaron> de nada amigo!
<Aaron> suerte ;)
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
 * Olimiesma saluda al canal de nuevo
<izq> hola
<izq> estoy empezando en linux y tengo un error al seguir un ejemplo con el comando find
<izq> sigo el ejemplo tal cual me sale en la guia, pero no me funciona
<izq> este es el comando y el error
<mimecar> usa pastebin para poner el error
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<izq> ok, lo copio por ahi
<izq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733013/
<izq> ahi esta
<mimecar> te está diciendo que -cpio no existe
<mimecar> o que no tienes permisos
<mimecar> para que buscas en un dispositivo?
<izq> probare entonces con sudo
<izq> no, no , no
<izq> estoy instruyendome
<izq> sigo los ejemplos pero los adapto a mi sistema
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> acabo de instalar ubuntu en un hp compaq presario cq61 , en un usb.
<manel2020> no funciona la red cableada
<manel2020> ¿que puedo hacer?
<manel2020> ifconfig -a - v tira 3 adaptadores eth0 lo y wlan0
<manel2020> " lo raro" es que a narices pone una mac 00:00:00
<manel2020> pero realmente no se como solucionar este pequeño problema
<erAbuelo> revisa el log del sistema
<manel2020> ¿como hago eso?
<erAbuelo> con dmesg
<erAbuelo> ubuntu usa systemd ?
<manel2020> pongo dmesg en el terminal y ya?
<erAbuelo> si
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> sale un monton de cosas
<juanjose> holaa
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> tengo filtar o algo asi como dmesg | grep eth0??
<juanjose> eso es?
<juanjose> intentas hackear wifi?
<manel2020> no intento hacer que funcione la red cableada
<manel2020> me han dicho que lanze dmesg en el terminal
<manel2020> ... y eso es mi comentario--->> filtro demesg con algo??
<juanjose> y como chateas x aca
<juanjose> intentas activar la red?
<manel2020> ah
<manel2020> es perfectamente normal tener mas de 1 equipo ¿no crees?
<manel2020> es obvio que te hablo desde del que NO tiene el problema
<erAbuelo> lo que tienes que mirar es algun error o warnig
<erAbuelo> dmesg | grep -i warn
<erAbuelo> dmesg | grep -i err
<erAbuelo> por ejemplo
<juanjose> ohh claro
<manel2020> vaoy
<manel2020> * voy
<manel2020> me da opcion incorrecta -i ??
<juanjose> hola aca alguien save algo de un progama aca en ubuntu, ? se llama transmission es como utorrent el problema es que  el puerto de escucha es incorrecto como hago?
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por "el puerto de escucha es incorrecto"?
<manel2020> juanjose , tienes router?
<manel2020> debes bien abrir el puerto en tu routter, o bien poner al transmision un puerto que conozcas que este abierto.
<manel2020> erAbuelo-> me salen warning y errores
<manel2020> juanjose -> tienes router o firewall?
<erAbuelo> manel2020: pues ahora esos errores y warnings buscas informacion en google
<manel2020> erabuelo -> ok gracias
<juanjose> que necesito un puerto q sea buieno para q la descarga sea rapida y buena y orita no hace nada esa mier... firewall nada mas
<mimecar> si tienes el puerto abierot en el router da igual el que uses
<juanjose> y como se cual es el puerto de el router?
<juanjose> o el cable?
<manel2020> sospecho que juanjose no tiene puerto abierto en el router-> lo habitual es acceder a el mediante el navegador
<mimecar> tendrás que entrar en la configuración del router para abrir uno
<juanjose> mmm :/ ajuro tendre que hacer eso? y no se puede ver mi puerto por q se descontrolo el tranmission es el progama <--
<manel2020> pones una direccion 192.168.2.1 (el 1) es el habitualmente estan router, y la ip (el rango) para saberlo mira que ip local tienes ahora -> 192.168.1???
<mimecar> transmission funciona aunque tengas el puerto cerrado
<juanjose> esa es mi ip?
<manel2020> hay dos ip
<manel2020> la local y la publica (la de internet)
<manel2020> necesitas conocer cual es tu ip locar
<manel2020> *local
<juanjose> tengo q saver la ip del router verdad
<manel2020> ve al icono de las fechas arriba
<manel2020> lo ves?
<manel2020> donde tambien salen las whifis??
<manel2020> sabes?
<juanjose> aahha la parte del wifi
<manel2020> pincha en informacion de la conexion
<juanjose> listo
<manel2020> direccion ip??
<manel2020> que te pone?
<juanjose> unos numeros y ahora q hago con la ip?
<manel2020> ponlos?
<manel2020> o mejor
<juanjose> sirve con eso voy a ver
<manel2020> enpieza por 192??
<manel2020> dime la penultima cifra de las 4
<manel2020> 192.198.NO SE CUAL TIENES.1
<juanjose> si
<juanjose> para que?
<manel2020> bien
<manel2020> pon eso en el navegador
<manel2020> en firefox
<manel2020> 192.168.el numero que no me dices y da igual.1
<manel2020> dale a itnro
<manel2020> se te debe abir una pagina pidiendo login y pass de tu rooter
<manel2020> si no es asi, debes consultar con tu proveedor de servicio , como acceder a tu router
<juanjose> ok puse el ip en el transmission
<manel2020> erabuelo-> lo que sale no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<mimecar> juanjose, esa IP NO es para transmission
<manel2020> creo que intente explicarselo lo mejor posible...
<mimecar> juanjose, cuando inicies transmission tienes que descargar a la máxima velocidad de tu línea
<mimecar> siempre que existan usuarios con el archivo que quieres
<juanjose> conchale toy confundido solo tengo la ip y la pongo en??? mm soy un niño
<mimecar> si no los hay, te irá lento sin importar lo que hagas
<manel2020> al parecer es un bug del kernel .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1198453
<manel2020> solucion??
<juanjose> :(((( donde pongo la ip xfavor
<manel2020> en el firefox
<juanjose> disculpe la molestia
<juanjose> en la parte del link_?
<manel2020> navegador firefox, chrome, opera
<manel2020> 192.168.numero magico.1
<juanjose> pongo mi ip en la parte de arriba !
<manel2020> tu ip no
<manel2020> la ip de tu router
<juanjose> la ip del router
<manel2020> esa ip es para saber la del router
<mimecar> juanjose, si el puerto está cerrado tu puedes descargar pero los demas no pueden subir archivos
<mimecar> eso lo sabes?
<manel2020> ya que tu ip local tiene que tener los mismos numeros salvo el ultimo
<juanjose> ..
<manel2020> si conoces (como te dije) tu ip local (que debeiras decirla para simplicar tanta palabra y ponerte directamente el numero) , puede averiguar la del routter
<juanjose> ok :)
<juanjose> y con la ip de mi router la pongo arriba
<juanjose> del explorador internet
<erAbuelo> manel2020: tienes que mirar los warnings o errores relativos a las ethernet, el resto no tiene que ver
<manel2020> comunidad-> salen dos
<manel2020> \PMBA -> relacionado con pulseaudio
<manel2020> \GPIO -> relacionado con unidades de cd/dvd
<manel2020> NO HAY MAS errores ni nada relacionado con ehternet/ eth o cualquier otra cosa que suguiera problema en algo de la red
<manel2020> hay un error mas, repasando.... nss-myhostname
<manel2020> sigo tan perdido como antes
<manel2020> no encuentro solucion
<manel2020> aparecen algunas soluciones para el whifi , que requieren instalacion de paquetes (que se suponer que se descarga por cable), bien este equipo no tiene acceso a internet ya que solo tiene cable y no dispongo de whifi.
<deb> manel2020, ese equipo no tiene wifi, pero tienes un cable ethernet disponible o router o switch al cual puedas conectar cable ethernet entre tu pc y router/switch?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> pero el problema es que no coje red...
<deb> pegalo.
<manel2020> pegar el que?
<deb> y ejecuta
<deb> pega el cable, te explico con manzanitas?
<manel2020> ..... ya esta conectado desde antes ... nunca ha dejado de estar conectado :D
<deb> ..cuando pegues el cable entre tu pc y el router/switch, ejecutas: sudo dhclient
<manel2020> no delvuelve nada
<manel2020> algo mas?
<deb> ping yahoo.com
<manel2020> ping : unknow host yahoo.com
<erAbuelo> que tarjeta de red tienes
<deb> ifconfig -a | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<erAbuelo> como va a hacer eso si no tiene inet ?
<mimecar> deb, no tiene red
<manel2020> ... espero ... o ejecuto el comando??
<deb> ejecuta y di que dice
<deb> ifconfig -a y ...
<deb> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<deb> en la otra pc
<manel2020> dice  que curl no esta instalado
<manel2020> NO puedo hacer un paste
<erAbuelo> que tarjeta de red tienes?
<deb> hmm, ok no t reconoce tu ethernet entonces (asumiendo cable esta conectado y etc), entonces ....
<manel2020> no se como hacerlo
<manel2020> desconozco que adaptador de red tiene este portatil
<erAbuelo> lspci -v |grep -i eth
<manel2020> es un hp compaq presario cq61 y no se mas
<manel2020> pongo todo o solo el modelo??
<erAbuelo> si es una linea, pon todo
<manel2020> rtl8101E/ rtl8102E
<manel2020> escribo todo??
<manel2020> rev 2
<erAbuelo> version de ubuntu ?
<manel2020> 13.10
<manel2020> ahora con esa descripcion (que no sabia como conocerla, gracias) me sale un parche
<manel2020> http://code.google.com/p/r8168/issues/detail?id=13
<erAbuelo> con ifconfig -a te aparece eth0 ?
<erAbuelo> o algo asi ?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> 3
<erAbuelo> entonces prueba esto: sudo ifconfig eth3 up
<manel2020> eth0 lo y wlan0
<erAbuelo> entonces prueba esto: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<erAbuelo> xD
<erAbuelo> y luego sudo dhcpcd eth0
<manel2020> ya lo hice y sale un error
<erAbuelo> cual?
<deb> sudo dhclient
<manel2020> siocsfflags
<manel2020> operacion no permitida
<erAbuelo> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw 01:02:03:04:05:06
<manel2020> voy
<manel2020> unkonow command hw
<erAbuelo> perdon me falto algo
<erAbuelo> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<manel2020> - quizas?
<erAbuelo> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<manel2020> unknow command hw
<erAbuelo> dijiste antes que te salia la eth0 con una mac 00:00:00:00:00:00 no ?
<manel2020> si lo dije
<erAbuelo> bien, prueba esto, dmesg|grep 00:00:00
<erAbuelo> y mira que sale
<manel2020> he bajado el parche, le di permisos de ejecuion y lo ejecute ¿tendre que reiniciar?
<erAbuelo> mejor reinicia
<mimecar> permisos de ejecución a un parche?
<manel2020> claro
<manel2020> es un script de texto
<manel2020> bash
<mimecar> un parche suele ser un archivo para diff
<mimecar> con información para esa herramienta, no es ejecutbale
<manel2020> lo que encontre (lo linke arriba)
<manel2020> http://code.google.com/p/r8168/issues/detail?id=13
<manel2020> ese ultimo comando sale varias cosas pero la que tiene realacion con eth0 es la ultima
<mimecar> el archivo del parche es un .patch ?
<manel2020> es algo largo de transquibir y no puedo hacer un copy paste ... que buscas ahi?
<manel2020> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182609 (esto lo obtuve una vez que me comentaste lo del lspci, y supe como llama/reconoce ubuntu al driver)
<manel2020> y de ahi te linka a al parche
<manel2020> si lo que estabas buscanco es si la cadena 00:00:00:00:00 (se supone la mac) ha cambiado, pues ese ultimo comando dice que sigue en 0
<erAbuelo> lo que buscaba era el mensaja asociado a esa cadena
<manel2020> r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8102e at 0xffffc9000032a00, 00:00:00:00:00:00 , XID 04c00000 IRQ 42
<manel2020> eso es lo que devuelve dmesg|grep 00:00:00
<manel2020> reinicio??
<manel2020> ya que el parche lo ejecute,,, pero no hizo nada aparentemente..??
<Apellizcos> Holaa todos. Quien mepuede decir porque cuando habro www.google.es con firefox se ve con un estilo diferenten que si lo abro con konqueror
<mimecar> haz capturas de pantalla
<mimecar> pero es normal que se vean diferentes
<Apellizcos> ok voy
<manel2020> apellizcos , se probable que te detecte el navegador... y tenga configuradas visualizaciones diferentes
<manel2020> Comunidad-> Reinicie pero nada la red sigue sin "funcionar"
<Apellizcos> como subo las capturas de pantalla
<mimecar> lo que has descargado tiene la extensión .patch manel2020 ?
<mimecar> Apellizcos, ponlas en imagebin por ejemplo
<manel2020> no no
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> perdon me lie
<Apellizcos> http://imagebin.org/286182
<manel2020> se llama patch-r8168-8.035.035-kernel-3.10-rc4.patch
<Apellizcos> http://imagebin.org/286183
<mimecar> manel2020, ese archivo no es de bash
<mimecar> Apellizcos, konqueror dibuja los controles con el estilo de kde
<manel2020> no?
<manel2020> y que tengo que hacer entonces??
<Apellizcos> peroel menu de la pagina es el antiguo
<mimecar> aplicar el parche con las herramientas
<mimecar> no con permisos de ejecución
<Apellizcos> pero el menu es el antiguo
<manel2020> que herramientas??
<mimecar> Apellizcos, estas usando diferentes motores de renderizado
<Apellizcos> como puedo usar el mismo?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=aplicar+parche+ubuntu
<mimecar> Apellizcos, no puedes
<mimecar> firefox usa gecko, konqueror otro
<Apellizcos> bueno muchas gracias al menos ya se que no se puede
<mimecar> cambia el identificador que manda konqueror
<mimecar> otra cosa es que no se rompan cosas
<manel2020> me pide un file patch?? no se porque??
<Apellizcos> perdona mimecar pero lo e conseguido
<mimecar> manel2020, el parche se aplica a un archivo
<mimecar> Apellizcos, en las opciones de konqueror me parece que se podía cambiar el identificador del navegador
<manel2020> ya ... pero cual? no se donde lo pone
<mimecar> r8168_n.c
<mimecar> estará en las carpetas del kernel
<manel2020> uhmm tengo que buscar eso... ok! :D
<mimecar> ¿estas compilando un driver con el kernel de ubuntu 13.10?
<manel2020> no para nada
<manel2020> simple y llanamente instale ubuntu
<mimecar> si el parche es para compilar un driver y no compilas nada...
<mimecar> no haces nada
<mimecar>  r8169-8.035 doesn't compile on linux kernel 3.10-rc4
<manel2020> On recent linux kernel 3.10-rc4 doesn't compile:
<manel2020> no comprendo... pero tendre que llegar a algun lado no?
<mimecar> eso es para compilar un driver
<mimecar> no hace nada al sistema
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> pues estoy mas perdido
<manel2020> ¿que hago entonces?
<mimecar> seguir buscando si hay incompatiblidades
<manel2020> ?? no te comprendo del todo..
<mimecar> si tu equipo es incompatible con ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar más información de ese problema
<manel2020> no veo que otros digan que hayan tenido este problema, al contrario dicen que va...
<manel2020> hablar de otro tipo de problemas del modo suspension...
<manel2020> pero de red ?? no leo nada
<Ocsi> la revolucion esta en marcha
<manel2020> como se llama lo que en dos se le llamaba promt?
<manel2020> porque sale algo raro
<mimecar> consola
<manel2020> nombre@nombre - no especificado:~/
<GuardabosqueS> eso es una consola de comandos o tty
<GuardabosqueS> y nombre@nombre es el promt
<GuardabosqueS> el promt de bash por defecto define nombre.de.usuario@host:ruta.en.la.que.estas/
<GuardabosqueS> y luego si termina en $ se asume que es un usuario el que esta en esa consola, si termina en # el usuario es root
<GuardabosqueS> para algo que me se :D
<GuardabosqueS> puedes cambiar esos paramatros modifucando la variable $PS1
<GuardabosqueS> http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info__tips_017
<manel2020> gracias
<manel2020> ya lo cambien editando /etc/hosts y hostname
<GuardabosqueS> si cambias /etc/hostname lo que haces es cambiarle el nombre a tu maquina
<GuardabosqueS> me refiero a que puedes cambiar el aspecto del promt, sin necesidad de cambiar el host; solo es poner otros parametros en tu variable $PS1
<manel2020> ya, y yo buscaba si estaba mal escrito y por eso no me levanta la red
<manel2020> gracias de todos modos
<GuardabosqueS> la red la levantas lo mas facil con el daemon dhcpd
<GuardabosqueS> si no te queda configurar a mano con ifconfig y on route
<GuardabosqueS> con*
<GuardabosqueS> weno, me voy a la ducha que cenare en breve
<manel2020> no creo guardabosques, al parecer hay un problema con el driver...
<manel2020> gracia de todos modos
<manel2020> sigo provando cosas
<manel2020> nada
<manel2020> no se como resolver este dichoso problema... no encuentro solucion
<manel2020> valla he metido la pata con la instalacion
<manel2020> ahora no me arranca windows
<manel2020> me da un error grup
<manel2020> tengo que rearrancar ubuntu y ejecutar en un terminal grub-install /dev/sda ??
<mimecar> no estabas con ubuntu en un usb?
<manel2020> si instalale ubuntu desde un usb en otro usb
<manel2020> ahora si quito el usb donde tengo el ubuntu me da un error del grub
<mimecar> donde has instalado grub?
<manel2020> al parecer creo que lo instale en el sdb (el el usb)
<manel2020> *en el
<mimecar> si te da error al quitarlo lo has puesto en el disco principal
<manel2020> acabo apagar el equipo, quite el pincho para ver si windows me daba alguna info acerca del adaptador de red
<manel2020> (el equipo no es mio)
<manel2020> y me encuentro que no arranca error grub
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto Chuck_Norris...   http://i.imgur.com/GEc2IQx.jpg
<manel2020> nada me sale grub rescue
<manel2020> menudo fastidio
<Chuck_Norris> lo)
<manel2020> pues que estoy haciendo en grub-install /dev/sda/ y me da un error de permisos, le pongo sudo antes y sigue dando el fallo...
<manel2020> para asegurarme que sda es el disco fisico iba a usar gparted, pero el centro de software dice que no esta en los repositorios???
<manel2020> si , un poco fastidioso
<Chuck_Norris> hacelo desde un live cd para evitar problemas de permisos
<Chuck_Norris> -.-
<manel2020> puff esto va fatal de todo
<manel2020> desparecieron botones de apagado
<manel2020> arranque desde el live y dice exactamente los mismo
<manel2020> estoy pensando que quizas esta version de ubuntu no sea adecuada
<manel2020> ¿alguna sugerencia?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> hola muchachos...hoy me pasó algo extraño con mi ubuntu 13.04
<^Machista^> despues de tantos fallos ... lo mejor sera vovler a windowsXP
<Xago> estaba viendo un video youtube, cuando aparecen reportes de error de ubuntu...estaba enviándolos...cuando de pronto se fué a pantalla negra con texto en blanco de fallas varias
<ghytr> Xago, eso seria remplazar un fallo por otro fallo.
<Xago> ghytr, de qué fallo me hablas?
<ghytr> winxp
<Xago> jajajajaja....uso win7 en una máquina virtual...para cosas muy específicas del trabajo :D
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-12
<lelo> buenas a todos, alguien por ahi tiene algo de tiempo para echarme un cable con xubuntu 13.10?
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<NePtUnO> joer con los servidores...
<mimecar> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<conkerin`> hola
<mimecar> hola conkerin`
<conkerin`> que tal, mimecar
<mimecar> trabajando un poco con el ordenador
<conkerin`> veo que empleamos los domingos en lo mismo...jaja
<conkerin`> alguien ha logrado instalar el navegador conkeror (que no es el mismo que konqueror) en ubuntu 12.04? Yo llevo un buen rato intentandolo por todos los medios y nada.
<mimecar> o buscas un PPA o compilas el código fuente
<successus> salud
<mimecar> angel, ahora si
<tout> hola buenas tardes a todos/as
<tout> hola buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola tout
<tout> qe tal? es la 1a vez qe entro aqi
<tout> nadie habla?
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> normalmente hay conversación cuando hay dudas
<tout> nadie duda pues
<mimecar> el canal "social" es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> aunque hoy no tiene movimiento tampoco
<DELLtra> o/
<angel> hola
<arp-> Buenas
<DELLtra> nas
<arp-> Me han desaparecido los iconos del Systray
<arp-> no los carga al iniciar.. ni nada..
<arp-> Como restauro eso del gnome-panel?
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo un problema con un equipo
<manel2020> el ubuntu 13.10 no funciona bien y lo instale en un usb o disco externo, el grub lo instalo en el dicho disco y el win que tenia el equipo ahora no arranca
<manel2020> no tengo cd alguno de win
<manel2020> ¿alguna solucion?
<manel2020> intente 1º -> cerciorarme con gparted que el disco con windows es sda y el usb con linux es sdb
<manel2020> ejecute con sudo y sin sudo -> grub-instal /dev/sda
<mimecar> has instalado grub en el MBR deo disco duro?
<manel2020> sin resultado
<manel2020> y ahora instale una utulidad mbr y ejecute install-mbr
<manel2020> sin resultado
<manel2020> mimecar creo que el grub se instalo en el mbr del disco externo
<manel2020> y al quitar el disco externo, el equipo simplemente no arranca
<manel2020> lo poco que encuentro es que hay que usar una utilidad de un cd de window7 , que no tengo
<mimecar> se ha instalado en el disco interno
<mimecar> o te arrancaría
<manel2020> mimecar -> se instalo en el disco externo (el grub) , si le quitas el disco usb (el que tiene grub) no encuentra nada que le diga por donde arrancar
<manel2020> no se que ha hecho ubuntu, se que tengo que solucionar la "cagada"
<mimecar> puedes tener grub en el interno y los datos de grub en el externo
<mimecar> conecta el disco externo, inicia windows y restaura el mbr
<manel2020> mimecar -> lo llevo intentado desde ayer, desconozco el modo de hacerlo
<manel2020> encuentro cadenas (en google) que indican lo dices pero la practica se reduce a lo mismo grub-intall y no funciona
<mimecar> ...
<manel2020> *grup-install
<mimecar> si conectas el disco te arranca windows sí o no
<manel2020> no arranca windows ahora, antes si lo hacia
<manel2020> no arranca desde que instale ubuntu en un disco externo
<mimecar> inicia el ubuntu instalado y añade una entrada para windows
<manel2020> arranca windos desde el grub , si es a lo que te refieres,,, pero el grup esta en el usb..... (no me explico bien'')
<mimecar> si conectas el disco externo puedes iniciar windows ?
<manel2020> necesito o bien cambiar grup al disco con windos, o simplemente eliminar grub y dejarlo como estaba
<manel2020> si mimemecar, porque el grub esta en ese disco (no se porque se empeño el instalador en ponerlo ahi)
<mimecar> entonces inicia windows y restaura el mbr
<manel2020> desde el command?
<manel2020> fixmbr?? era asi ?
<mimecar> inicia windows y usa alguna herramienta de particionado para restaurar el arranque de windows
<manel2020> kk
<manel2020> ahora no arranca
 * mimecar se ha perdido
<manel2020> bueno pues me he puesto manos a la obra
<manel2020> meti el disco, seleciono windows (como lo hacia antes) pero no arranca ¿porque? -> porque le hice un install-mbr
<mimecar> pues ahí la has fastidiado
<mimecar> si iniciabas windows lo arreglabas en 5 minutos
<manel2020> ya,, 5 minutos no llevo mimecar... llevo aproximadamente unas 36 horas intentando encontrar una solucion
<manel2020> puedes ver los logs del canal
<mimecar> si pudieras arrancar windows son 5 minutos
<mimecar> con lo que has modificado ya no lo se
<manel2020> me jode estoy bajando un win7 y lo quemare haber si lo arreglo
<manel2020> es raro tener que recurrir a win..... (ahhh que tiempos aquellos que ubuntu daba soluciones..... a win)
<manel2020> mimecar -> muchas gracias, estoy bajando un win 7 de softonic (no creo que sea la mejor fuente)
<mimecar> ni softonic ni la descarga que estas haciendo son seguras
<mimecar> al final acabarás quedandote sin nada
<manel2020> lo se
<manel2020> solo busco el "puto" fismbr de 450k
<manel2020> y hay que bajarse 2,5 gb
<mimecar> en windows 7 me parece que no está
<manel2020> *fixmbr
<m4v> !lengua manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<manel2020> "" es cuidad el leguaje, pero tomo nota ... gracias
<manel2020> *cuidar
<manel2020> y como sabemos todos los "profesionales" no todo son rosas... la mayoria de las veces.
<m4v> no me interesa.
<manel2020> ¿me recomiendas alguna fuente mas confiable para ese otro sistema operativo? (ya se que es un canal de ubuntu) pero es "dependiente" para solucionar un problema originado por ubuntu y por el desconocimiento mio.
<mimecar> inicia ubuntu y añade la entrada de windows a grub 2
<manel2020> ya esta ...la entrada mimecar. hay 3 de windows
<manel2020> 1-La normal
<manel2020> 2-Recovery
<mimecar> tienes una entrada de windows y funciona?
<manel2020> 3-Recovery
<manel2020> mimecar-> te lo repito otra vez, antes de hacer el install-mbr , si arrancaba
<manel2020> ahora mismo no
<manel2020> la entrada sigue existiendo
<mimecar> entonces tienes una entrada que no funciona
<manel2020> y sale exactamente el mismo el mismo screen-crash que sin grub
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al seleccionar la entrada de windows?
<manel2020> un segundo, lo rearranco y te lo resumo
<manel2020> un mensaje del "admin de arranque de windos" donde dice que meta un cd de windows y le de a reparar
<manel2020> necesitas un copy paste del screen-crash??
<mimecar> para que te salga ese mensaje windows no debe estar muy bien
<manel2020> windows = rompecabezas :D
<manel2020> bueno parece que la iso es una iso custom en ingles......
<manel2020> bueno muchas gracias a todos
<manel2020> voy a continuar intentado solucionar "problemas"
<manel2020> mimecar?? -> este articulo... Ejecutar Windows instalado en nuestro disco duro desde Ubuntu con VirtualBox  http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/09/27/ejecutar-windows-instalado-en-nuestro-disco-duro-desde-ubuntu-con-virtualbox/
<manel2020> podria servir para reparar??
<manel2020> podria valer... voy a intentarlo
<manel2020> la idea es tener acceso a la particion y a la iso de win
<manel2020> ...
<manel2020> creo que no se debe permitir ejecutar completamente la maquina virtual con ese windows, ya que es otro perfil de hardware... (por si otra persona, intenta ejecutarlo que sepa que debe crear un perfil de hardware nuevo)
<manel2020> la tecnica parece que funciona con cualquier sistema instalado... CUrioso!!
<mimecar> no creo que te sirviera
<manel2020> por?
<mimecar> ahora tienes un windows que no inicia, la máquina virtual no haría nada
<manel2020> si tengo acceso a la particion y al disco de instalacion?? ... no se supone que tengo que juntarlos??
<manel2020> el objetivo es recuperar el mbr , NO EJECUTAR win en la VM
<mimecar> sigue con las pruebas
<manel2020> estoy lanzando la iso bootable con el disco fisico del win7 en la vm... (esperando a ver que dice)
<manel2020> bueno.. parece que hay que resolver problemas con permisos y grupos....
<manel2020> bueno he conseguido lanzar el windows que no funciona en la vm (pinta bien)
<manel2020> valla pero no repara.. ¿sera el dvd de win7?
<manel2020> parece que hay un problema con la version de win7... (tipical win)
<mimecar> es lo que pasa cuando descargas de softoic
<mimecar> softonic
<manel2020> ya bueno. pero olle , he consegido intentar reparar win desde ubuntu.. cosa que no he encontrado
<manel2020> con lo de la VM
<manel2020> estoy bajando otra iso
<manel2020> suena interesante...
<manel2020> hay algun modo de averigual que version concreta esta instalada en el disco duro (recordemos que no arranca win)
<manel2020> ??
<mimecar> no
<manel2020> valla
<mimecar> y sigue en el canal de offtopic
<manel2020> por?
<manel2020> es ubunut bug ¿quieres el id?
<mimecar> porque recuperar un windows no entra dentro del soporte de ubuntu
<manel2020> perdona  no quiero recupear windows
<mimecar> bug de ubuntu o del usuario al usar herramientas?
<manel2020> quiero recuperar lo que ubuntu extropeo
<manel2020> que es distinto
<manel2020> y desde ubuntu
<mimecar> para eso tienes que editar grub2
<mimecar> no hacer lo que estas haciendo
<mimecar> si en el proceso has dañado windows, ya no es cosa de ubuntu
<manel2020> .... te he dado las gracias ¿si?
<manel2020> pues si te parece bien , me gustaria seguir intentado encotrar gente dispuesta a colaborar sin "cortapichas" es decir con problemas reales.
<manel2020> me dices que se hace cambiando el grub2... ¿sabes si hay grup2?.. yo no
<manel2020> llevas 36 horas intentado resolverlo, yo si
<mimecar> ok, suerte
<manel2020> gracias
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. mimecar estar por aqi?
<mimecar> de momento
<Apellizcos> mira lo otros dias te pregunte como konqueror podia ver las paginas como chrome y te dije que cambiando identidad de navegador. te acuerdas de mi?
<Apellizcos> te acuerdas de esa conversacion?
<mimecar> sí
<Apellizcos> bueno resulta que cuando cambie el identificador solo me mostraba una pagina en condiciones pero las demas seguian viendose mal
<Apellizcos> pero acabo de instalar un paquete que me permite usar webkit y ahora konqueror es como chrome
<Apellizcos> konqueror es buenisimo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de kde estas usando?
<Apellizcos> 4.12
<mimecar> ok
<Apellizcos> has probado kdeconnect?
<mimecar> no
<Apellizcos> esta muy bien las notificaciones del telefono android salen en la pantalla de pc. ejemplo los whatsapp
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<alexanderuiz> hola
<alexanderuiz> alguien conoce un programa para ubuntu para crear livecd
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> alexanderuiz
<alexanderuiz> manel2020: hola
<alexanderuiz> esque necesito instalar un programa que solo es para windows
<alexanderuiz> asi que necesito instalar windows de alguna forma solo para abrir ese programa
<manel2020> no se si decirte una de las dos aplicaciones habituales, o cual es la motivacion de hacerla
<alexanderuiz> que tiene datos de vehiculos automotrices
<manel2020> pera, necesito un momento para entender "tu situacion"...
<alexanderuiz> porque instale windows xp en viertualbox y no se como trasparasar el archivo
<manel2020> tienes una aplicacion que solo funciona en windows....
<alexanderuiz> si
<alexanderuiz> autodata
<manel2020> vale... ¿para que quieres el live-cd?
<alexanderuiz> necesito ver los datos tecnicos de un vehiculo
<manel2020> o mejor dicho de que es el live-cd , de windows??
<alexanderuiz> keria instalar windows y despues intalar ahi el programa
<alexanderuiz> si solo lo necesito usar una vez
<alexanderuiz> uu
<alexanderuiz> sakar unos datos y listo de este programa
<manel2020> ke windows te requiere el programa
<alexanderuiz> xp
<alexanderuiz> con windows 7 no funciono
<manel2020> haber si instales un xp y te pide un otro windows...
<alexanderuiz> si
<alexanderuiz> es para xp y vista max
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> lo habitual es lo que has hecho, montar un VM y virutalizar el windows
<alexanderuiz> pero no se como traspazar el archivo
<manel2020> dices que no te va....
<alexanderuiz> pesa casi dos megas
<manel2020> archivo de donde a donde??
<alexanderuiz> de la pc que tengo con linux
<manel2020> ah... vale
<alexanderuiz> a la maquina virtual
<manel2020> usar un directorio de la maquina... vale!!
<alexanderuiz> como
<manel2020> mira
<manel2020> abre tu virtualbox ??
<alexanderuiz> si ya esta abierto
<alexanderuiz> con el windows xp y todo
<manel2020> selecciona el del xp
<manel2020> dale a configurar
<alexanderuiz> ya
<manel2020> a la iz abajo de todo ¿que te pone?
<manel2020> lo ves?
<alexanderuiz> carpetas compartidas
<manel2020> pues ahi
<alexanderuiz> creo una
<alexanderuiz> sale la opcion solo lectura o montar cuando añado la carpeta
<alexanderuiz> automontar
<manel2020> hay varios modos
<alexanderuiz> era
<manel2020> si instalaste los añadidos, pues te funciona el arrastrar y soltar.... bidireccional... y el copy paste...
<manel2020> pero
<manel2020> para algo "temporal" es mejor hacerlo como estas haciendo
<manel2020> seleccionas la carpeta y listo
<alexanderuiz> la carpeta donde se encuentra
<alexanderuiz> ahora abri el xp con virtual box
<manel2020> despues en tu pc fisico en la red
<manel2020> explora la red en el anfitrion y el huesped
<alexanderuiz> :O
<alexanderuiz> como hago eso
<manel2020> red
<manel2020> click en red
<manel2020> en nautilus
<alexanderuiz> hahahah
<manel2020> ya
<alexanderuiz> no funciona no se como hacerlo
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> me cojes en mal momneto ... para explicartelo con mas detenimiento
<alexanderuiz> uu
<alexanderuiz> esta semana nada me a salido bien
<alexanderuiz> :/
<manel2020> tranquilo
<manel2020> mira
<manel2020> yo recuerdo que algunas versiones de ubuntu y otras de vm (ninguna me las has comentado) hay que ejecutar algun comando o dar permisos  a  tu usuario
<manel2020> Tu usuario debe estar dentro del grupo virtualbox
<alexanderuiz> oo
<alexanderuiz> :O
<manel2020> deberias intentar encontrar info al respecto en google
<alexanderuiz> bueno
<manel2020> es bastante sencillo ya que solo son 2 cosiilas
<manel2020> pero hay que encontrarlo
<manel2020> http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-compartir-carpetas-entre-windows-y-ubuntu-en-virtualbox-ose/
<alexanderuiz> ya gracias lo hare asi
<alexanderuiz> se entiende perfecto
<alexanderuiz> gracias
<alexanderuiz> :)
<manel2020> ojo, que ese virtualbox es "antiguo"
<alexanderuiz> :O
<alexanderuiz> bueno
<manel2020> busca los adecuados... ok?
<alexanderuiz> bueno
<manel2020> instalando las gues additions , te lo simplifica mucho
<manel2020> solo arranstras y listo
<alexanderuiz> ya lo probare
<alexanderuiz> :)
<alexanderuiz> gracias
<manel2020> lamento no poder ser mas concreto.
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-05
<arturo> buenas maňanitas
<arturo> un modelo de ordenador de sobremesa que se pueda comprar en las grandes superficies en españa y que no valga mas de 200 euros para regalarlo con ubuntu
<arturo> hay algo
<arturo> asi
<arturo> no se precisa de pantalla solo la unidad procesadora con lo esencial
<arturo> pense en una ps3 ahora que las sirven baratas pero no dejan ponerle ubuntu
<arturo> lastima hubiera sido una buena compra
<arturo> para regalar
<arturo> por estas fechas
<arturo> tan señaladas
<arturo> por 200 euros con ubuntu que compro entonces
<arturo> l?
<arturo> una espada de excalibur de juguete?
<Saphyel> ¿Alguien usa KDE5?
<Galico> Saphyel: claro ;-)
<Saphyel> Galico: sabes alguna forma de hacer que se conecte automaticamente a la 1º red que tenga guardada (si esta disponible)?
<Galico> en conexiones, y le marcas que se conecte automaticamente a una red, y a las otras le quitas la conexion automatica
<Galico> Saphyel: a eso te refieres?
<Saphyel> Tengo puesta esa opcion... pero cuando inicio sesion (por ejemplo) no se conecta automaticamente
<Galico> pero las otras conexiones que tengas, las tienes sin marcar?
<Galico> que es, wifi o cable?
<Saphyel> wifi
<Saphyel> tengo que ir desmarcando y marcando la que quiero que se conecte automaticamente?
<Galico> claro, si tienes varias conexiones automaticas, pues te probara esas por algun orden que desconozco
<Galico> si quieres priorizar una, yo haria eso, marca solamente la que quieras que se conecte automaticamente, el resto lo pones en manual
<Galico> yo lo haria asi
<Galico> y si tienes todas automaticas, pues se conectara a la que le apetezca al equipo
<Saphyel> si tengo varias no se conecta a niguna aunque este solo una de ellaspresente
<Galico> a pues puede ser, yo es que estoy por cable. Pues prueba lo que te digo a ver si asi si que furula bien
<Saphyel> vale voy a ver dejando solo una en automatico
<Saphyel> Pues parece ser que si tienes guardada más de una contraseña se olvida de conectar automaticamente...
<Galico> donde dice?
<Saphyel> en la ventana de editor de conexiones
<Galico> las cosas que se aprenden :-)
<Saphyel> tu aprendes pero yo estoy condenado a pulsar 4 u 8 clicks todos los dias xD (Sé que parece poco.. pero todos los dias la misma rutina...)
<Galico> pues si con esto que acabas de cambiar te lo ahorras mejor ;) todo click de más es mucho
<successus> salud o/
<blackangelpr> saludos
<willys_fueguino> p3licano dejo de existir?? jajajaja hola a todos buenas tardes
<DarkBit> buenas.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-06
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> :)
<Exterminador> erAbuelo: sabes de algún canal de ayuda a anope?
<erAbuelo> no se ni lo que es anope xD
<Exterminador> jajaja
<Exterminador> servicios de irc
<Exterminador> es que no se como listar canales con filtro de palabras
<idroj07>  Hola buenos días. Alguien seria tan amable de decirme cuanto tardaría aproximadamente una compresión por partes de una carpeta con un peso de 33gb en formato zip (a mayor velocidad) con un procesador Intel core duo a 2 ghz y 2gb de ram?
<erAbuelo> ciao
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<legolas1> ¿ Alguien ha comprado aquí y son de fiar ? http://www.pcubuntu.es/pcubuntu/c223753/sobremesa.html
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-07
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<alejandro__> hola a todos!  thunar falla al montar un phone; no quiero reiniciar la pc, solo el demonio, cual será?
<successus> salud o/
<tavooca> un salodo a todos
<tadeo> Hola, mi problema es el siguiente, espero puedan ayudarme, de corazón se los agradeceré mucho!
<tadeo> Instale Ubuntu, Kubuntu y Xubuntu, los tres en sus versiones 14.04, me he quedado con Xubuntu solamente, el problema es que cuando apago mi PC no se apaga, se queda prendida con la pantalla de Xubuntu y algunas ocaciones la pantalla negra
<tadeo> algien puedo ayudarme?
<fiodor> hola
<fiodor> Hola ubuntu fans
<fiodor> hola
<blackangelpr> saludos
<fiodor> hola todos
<fiodor> consulta: como desinstalo gedit de ubuntu server
<guampa> sudo apt-get purge gedit
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-08
<fiodor> ok gracias mil GUAMPA
<guampa> no hay porque FIODOR
<fiodor> se agradece
 * merrick  B. Días!?
<Tiffon> nas
<blackangelpr> kernel 3.17 y 3.18.1 tienen un bug con vmware  si quieren instalar el 3.18.1 estable pueden ir aqui http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3181-in-ubuntu   en ubuntu 14.04.1 me esta funcionando bien
<SpanienRonin> ola noi
<jtnl> Hola a tod@s
<jtnl> Acabo de instalar xubuntu 14.04, y por defecto no me sale el panel de abajo que se oculta automáticamente ¿Es normal? ¿Hay que ponerlo manualmente?
<jtnl> Me refiero al dock
<moisesm> hola a todos
<merrick> hola
<tavooca> jtnl intenta ponerlo manualmente
<successus> salud o/
<fiodor> hola
<shadowcoder> hola, fiodor
<fiodor> hola shadowcoder
<fiodor> tendran algun tutorial para emacs en modo consola para principiantes? se agradece la contribucion. Saludos
<tavooca_> ?quit
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-09
<albertomcad> mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt/old/ busy
<albertomcad> mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt/old/ busy
<albertomcad> Alguna persona sabe por que sale ease error cuando monto una unidad ?
<shadowcoder> albertomcad, primero, lo siento; espa?ol no es mi lengua primera. Ese error me parece que no necesitas montarlo. ?Que ocurre cuando escribes `mount | grep /dev/sdc1`? Si no hay nada, no tengo ninguna idea que es la problema, pero si hay algo, por favor ponerlo en esta canal.
<albertomcad> shadowcoder nada
<albertomcad> ningun error
<albertomcad> me arroba otra vez shell
<shadowcoder> albertomcad, este no hacer?a un error, pero si es montado, saber?amos
<albertomcad> shadowcoder no entiendo exactamente lo que usted quiere decir, me refiero que all poner ease commando no pasa nada, tengo tres discos duros, quiero montar el sdc en /mnt/old pero no se por que no puedo :(
<albertomcad> shadowcoder este es el disco que quiero montar. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695923/
<shadowcoder> albertomcad, `mount` dice cuales discos estan montados (y donde). con `grep`, solo miras ese disco. si no pasa nada, no se que la problema es.. lo siento que no puedo ayudarte mucho :(
<albertomcad> ok
<albertomcad> gracias
 * merrick  Buenas...
<janrof> buen dia a todos
<janrof> aqui se habla español?
<janrof> uso kubuntu por default, pero instale el escritorio de ubuntu para probarlo pero la verdad no me gusto mucho prefiero kubuntu, el caso es que ahora quiero desinstalar todo lo que esa instalacion de ubuntu puso, como le hago para depurarlo?
<janrof> alguien que me pueda ayudarç
<veritto> holaa
<janrof> hola verito
<roger_35> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> x6
<blackangelpr> ssaludos
<erAbuelo> humaaanosss !!
<blackangelpr> que hay erAbuelo ya instalastes el ultimo kernel?
<erAbuelo> no tengo ubuntu
<blackangelpr> y que usas?
<erAbuelo> debian, arch, windows, android
<erAbuelo> un poco de todo
<blackangelpr> pues si usas linux puedes instalar el kernel XD
<blackangelpr> kernel.org  arreglaron muchas cosas mi distro tenia un kernel muy viejo
<erAbuelo> blackangelpr: paso de liarme, xD
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-10
<keynes> súperbuntu
<everbill> saludos?
<keynes> saludosbuntu everbill
<everbill> y a ti que te de dio keynes
<everbill> tienes ubuntusitis
<everbill> ?
<keynes> fiebrebuntu xDD.
<keynes> ls *buntu
<keynes> ls *buntu*
<keynes> ls */*buntu*
<kingmaps> nuevo por aqui!
<SpanienRonin> bon dia
<SpanienRonin> º|
<successus> salud, hasta otra o/
 * merrick  Buenos Días!?
<Galico> buenos días. Alguien sabe si en Linux hay algún programa para generar códigos de barras a partir de un ISBN?
<janoli> Galico, 'barcode' creo que lo hace
<Galico> lo pruebo y te digo ;)
<Galico> es un poco raro. Se maneja desde terminal? Le pongo el número ISBN y me salen muchos numeros. Yo lo que pretendo conseguir es una imagen .png o .jpeg con el codigo de barras a partir de un numero
<Galico> a ver si con $ man barcode me aclaro ;=
<Galico> janoli: creo que lo conseguir, muchas gracias
<successus> salud o/
<redips> Saludos
<Galico> buenas noches, estoy intentando generar un codigo de barras con el barcode y no consigo que me salga la imagen definitiva con una calidad decente (de 300ppp pongo
<Galico> $ sudo barcode -b [número] -o imagen.pdf
<Galico> y he probado con otras opciones pero no me aclaro bien. Tc me consigo aclarar si genera la imagen que quiero, ya que hay diferentes opciones de enconding (ean, upc, isbn, msi...)
<Galico> alguien ha manejado este programa?
<Galico> en el manual no hay ningun ejemplo
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-11
<kabir___> alguien me asesora sobre torchat
<estudiante> estudiante
<estudiante> Belén
<estudiante> sARLA
<estudiante> belen estefani sarla cawen
 * merrick  B. Días¿!
<pedro> hola, buenas tardes, ¿alguien prodría ayudarme? no puedo instalar el mozlla firefox, me dice que algunos paquetes no se pueden autentificar
<pedro> lo he intentado desde el terminal y desde el centro de software y nada
<pedro> ¿nadie sabe por que no puedo instalarlo?
<pedro> he estado googleando y no funciona nada de lo que dicen
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<carnau> pedro, pega ahí un output de lo que te devuelve el comando por la terminal
<andy__> Hola
<andy__> Una consulta linuxeros
<andy__> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme
<andy__> Tengo ubuntu 14.04 instalado en un disco de 80 Gb, un poco antiguo, y le instale Kde y ahora con gnome 3 y kde 14.4 ocupa 65 GB y el pc va lento..
<fzeta> andy__: es normal, esos escritorios son muy pesados
<andy__> y otra cuestion al arrancar inicia como kubuntu...
<andy__> si lo se ya que no hice la instalacion limpia, sino que por upgrade
<andy__> y desde la 10.04
<andy__> es posible que ahora tenga kubuntu?
<fzeta> miralo... uname -a
<fzeta> quieres fluidez en ese pc? Prueba con un gestor de ventanas
<andy__> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<andy__> como es lo del gestor de ventanas?
<fzeta> google: gestor de ventanas linux
<fzeta> o window manager es la misma cosa
<andy__> vale, pero para eso no seria mejor Lubuntu
<andy__> al ser mas libiano?
<cousteau> 65 GB??  eso es mucho ocupar para KDE
<cousteau> no serán 65 MB?
<cousteau> un Ubuntu instalado ocupa unos 4 GB
<andy__> tengo gnome 3 tambien
<cousteau> (bueno, Ubuntu a lo mejor un poco más, pero en ese orden)
<cousteau> a menos que hayas instalado absolutamente todos los programas de KDE que existan o algo así...
<andy__> yo instale a traves de upgrade todo
<andy__> ambos a la vez...
<cousteau> de todas formas no me creo lo de los 65 GB; eso es mucho
<everbill> demasiado
<everbill> hay que ver el contexto
<everbill> seguro estara mediendo la unidad completa con todo y documentos personales
<andy__> si claro es una sola particion
<andy__> y swap 1.6 a parte
<andy__> pero queria saber si ubuntu con kde es lo mismo que Kubuntu
<cousteau> más o menos
<cousteau> básicamente sí, que yo sepa
<andy__> eso quiere decir que hay diferencias
<andy__> yo es que tenia la 10.04 y empece a actualizar a saco ...upgrade hasta llegar a la 14.04
<cousteau> pero si quieres que vaya rápido prueba lubuntu (instala LXDE), o mejor xubuntu (XFCE) que no es tan ligero pero es un término medio
<andy__> y si desinstalo Hnome 3 y solo voy con kde..?? notare mejoria??
<andy__> Gnome perdon
<cousteau> por desinstalar cosas no va a ir más rápido; sólo vas a liberar espacio en disco
<cousteau> (y no mucho, realmente)
<cousteau> si tienes poca RAM, podrías probar a habilitar zram
<cousteau> !zram
<kubot> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<andy__> el equipo es un P4 , pentium d 950 3.2 Ghz, ram : 3Gb, Hd 80Gb, y a parte otros de datos
<andy__> Grafica ati raedom x1300... un equipo antiguo...q aun da signos de vida
<andy__> 512 mb la grafica me parece
<cousteau> bueno, para que vaya rápido yo no usaría Gnome ni KDE sino más bien algo estilo XFCE
<cousteau> yo tengo XFCE en el PC del trabajo y la verdad es que me encanta
<cousteau> LXDE también está bien, aunque no lo pruebo desde la 10.04
<andy__> vale a ver si lo pruebo... una cuestion, si me paso mi home vamos un backup de Home, se puede luego pasar a cualquier distro de ubuntu??
<andy__> ..
<andy__> si cambio ubuntu con kde x lubuntu...y sutituyo el home x defecto por el que tenia en ubuntu se lo cemeria bien???
<andy__> alguien responde?
<juacom99> Hola, alguien mas esta tentiendo problemas con los atajos de teclado en kubuntu 14.10 con plasma 5?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-11
<nec1> Bunes !
<nec1> Buenas !
<nec1> Alguien puede darme una mano ? Quiero bootear una ISO desde Grub, PERO la ISO esta dentro de una particion encriptada
<boira> nec1, https://github.com/johnlane/grub/issues/5
<boira> no se si es esto lo que buscas
<nec1> si
<nec1> Necesito instalar ese GRUB ?
<tv2016> me puede alguien recomendar algun script similar a TVenLinux.sh que este actualizado a 2016???
<boira> netflix no se puede ver en linux?
<guampa> aparentemente es cuestion de acceder netflix con chrome
<boira> guampa, si, asi es
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-12
<Filantropo> Hola debianeros.. Tenia instalado Lubuntu y luego instalé debian en otra partición.. Decidí quedarme solo con Debian y le di formato a la partición que contenía Lubuntu.. El detalle está en que quiero eliminar esa pantalla que me muestra el GRUB al arrancar.. me sigue apareciendo Lubuntu entre las opciones.. Yo deseo eliminar esa pantalla por completo, que no me pregunte nada.. que al iniciar la pc cargue el debian directamente sin apsar por la
<successus> salud o/
<grandiego> inx
<successus> me leeis?
<tv2016> me puede alguien recomendar algun script similar a TVenLinux.sh que este actualizado a 2016???
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-13
<tv2016> No soy cliente de Movistar y no tengo internet en casa. Voy a la biblioteca y al centro cultural para conectarme a internet. En esos lugares puedo ver con mi ordenador portatil y via wifi  la sextaHD y TVE en directo. Como puedo ver el nuevo canal #0 de Movistar? Algun stream?
<successus_> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<tomasbond> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-14
<orgamastron> <orgamastron> hola. amigos, tengo una ibook g4 PowerPC de 800mhz que quiero poner linux. estoy entre debian, gentoo y mintppc. pero, necesito el sistema más personalizado y minimalista que pueda diseñar para esta ibook, incluyendo recompilacion del kernel. gestor de ventana i3wm y awesome, nada de ventanillas bonitas. algún how to?
<orgamastron> lo he intentado con lubuntu pero es muy pesado
<orgamastron> alguien sabe configurar parametros en yaboot.conf en una ibook g4 arrancando desde usb?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-15
<venezuela> hay alguien
<venezuela> hollaa
<venezuela> por que estoy tratandome meterme en el sistema de mi cctv nesesita el plugin quicktieme le instale  varios codec que  estaban  para quicktieme pero nada y no sale en la parte de plugins de firefox tampoco esto me esta partiendo la cabeza varios dias
<elien> Hola bueno dias, un apoyo por favor: Actualice a la version 15.10, pero mi dispositivo de tarjeta ethernet no es reconocida, no aparece. Alguna sugerencia para corregir por favor.
<ivedci891> elien, debiste probar desde un live cd, la version, antes de actualizar. te recomiendo reinstalar probando antes la version de que todo tu hardware funcione bien, desde livecd o liveusb de ubuntu.
<elien> gracias, ivedci891
<elien> no existe alguna otra forma de corregir?
<ivedci891> pero a ver, dime ...:
<ivedci891> a que te refieres con que lo reconoce, que no sale ni siquiera en un comando lspci... o que sale ahí pero no se ve el icono?
<elien> ok dejame ejecutar ese comando haber que muestra...
<elien> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)   me salio esto...
<elien> disculpa, dejame colocarlo en pastebin
<elien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14505066/
<ivedci891> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
<ivedci891> esa es tu tarjeta...
<ivedci891> así que seguramente la reconoce, o sea, el sistema la detecta, lo que abria que averiguar tirando de google es si el u15 la puede usar, o sea si tiene controlador de esa tarjeta
<elien> entiendo
<elien> como puedo hacer eso, la verdad soy algo nuevo con ubuntu
<ivedci891> https://www.google.com.ar/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=82579LM+ubuntu+15&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ZQmZVvD7C6bX8gf1k6rQCw
<elien> cual es el link que explica el procedimiento, me salen varios con el link que me envias
<ivedci891> igual hasta aqui llegó mi ciencia, lo que recomiendo es lo que ya dije probar la version del sistema desde livecd a ver que te haga funcionar bien el hardware. de lo contrario no instalar. Preferir las versiones LTS pasados los tres meses de su disponibilidad. en este caso ubuntu 14.04.3
<ivedci891> o instalar en julio o agosto, ubuntu16.04.
<elien> ok entiendo
<elien> de igual manera te agradezco el apoyo...
<ivedci891> que será una version LTS... las versiones intermedias mejor instalar si estas muy avanzado con linux
<elien> no habia tenido problemas hasta ahora,. siempre corrian bien
<ivedci891> elien
<ivedci891> si deseas tanto arreglar tal error, buscate por google cómo. el drama viene que cuando de este tipo de cosas se trata esta el 99.9% de los foros en ingles
<ivedci891> este foro habla de un error muy similar pero en la version 13 de ubuntu.
<ivedci891> http://askubuntu.com/questions/411545/ethernet-driver-intel-82579lm-e1000e-update
<ivedci891> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=es&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com.ar&sl=en&tl=es&u=http://askubuntu.com/questions/411545/ethernet-driver-intel-82579lm-e1000e-update&usg=ALkJrhi7PJ8Dp5MGuVDLT1W4cfu_EJD5nA
<ivedci891> elien:
<ivedci891> elien:
<ivedci891> creo que por ahi va la solucion
<elien> gracias ivedci
<elien> estoy en el proceso de instalación del driver, baje el archivo mas new pero al compilar, cuando ejecuto ./configure me manda un error  bash: ./configure: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ivedci891> no se che
<ivedci891> bye bye
<elien> ok
<chapo> .
<uruk7> hola ubunters!!!! alguien que sepa de bash?
<sergio__> hola me llamo sergio, he instalado ubuntu mate y tengo un LG portátil, desde entonces algunas letras del teclado me dejaron de funcionar, a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo  ???
<sergio__> hola
<sergio__> he instalado ubuntu MATE y algunas teclas no me funcionan, alguien puede ayudarme ???
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-16
<xdriveru> Buenass
<xdriveru> ¿Hay alguien?
<nahuel_> hola, buenas noches comunidad, tengo problemas con la descargas con deluge, ya estuve con varios tutos pero no puedo solucionarlo, todos los torrents que intento descargar dan error. desde ya muchas gracias
<xdriveru> ¿porqué no utilizas transmision??
<xdriveru> viene integrado con ubuntu y funciona bastante bien
<nahuel_> lo mismo me pasocon transmission
<nahuel_> por eso estoy utilizando deluge
<nahuel_> parece que hay algo en la configuracion
<nahuel_> no se si es el firewall
<Yukiteru> nahuel_, pareciera mas bien problema de tu conexion
<Yukiteru> seguro tienes que abrir los puertos de tu router/modem
<Yukiteru> y eso es muy aparte de cualquier configuracion de linux, el SO no tiene nada que ver alli
<nahuel_> ayuda por favor porque soy muy newbie en ubuntu
<nahuel_> muchisimas gracias
<Yukiteru> nahuel_, como ya te dije eso no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, a no ser claro, que tengas un firewall en el so bloqueando eso
<Yukiteru> revisaste que no sea tu modem/router??
<nahuel_> sinceramente no se como hacerlo, puedo intentarlo desde terminal ?
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a configurar gufw
<nahuel_> desde ya muchas gracias
<Deckon> nahuel_, que exactamente quieres configurar?
<nahuel_> ipv6 entrantes que estan desabilitadas
<Deckon> por partes. si, desavilitas el firewall puedes realizar una conexion apropiada a lo que deseas?
<nahuel_> ok, voy a intentar
<nahuel_> no dio resultado
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a configurar iptables , muchas gracias
<nahuel_> nadie a esta hora que me ayude a configurar iptablets ?
<Abr1l> nahuel_,
<nahuel_> Abr1l, hola
<nahuel_> trate de configurar gufw sin resultados, ya esta chekeado el router
<nahuel_> creo que lo unico que falta es iptablets
<citoplasma> Hola
<Guest32309> hola
<Guest32309> alguien
<mimecar> pregunta directamente Guest32309
<Obelich> hola buenas tardes
<Arkus> hola quiero instalar ubuntu en una tablet pero tengo el siguiente error executing 'grub-install/dev/mmcblk0' failed
<Arkus> "thisis fatal error"
<Alberto> Hola a todos/as, buenas noches/madrugadas
<Alberto> Tengo un problema muy gordo con un portátil e internet por Wi-fi, en Ubuntu 15.10
<Alberto> Tengo una tarjeta de red Wi-Fi Realtek RTL8188EE y no sé cómo instalar el driver, pues funciona fatal.
<Alberto> Es decir, obtengo el 100% de señal Wi-Fi, pero la conexión a internet no me llega ni a 1MB de bajada.
<Alberto> Tengo otro ordenador, también con Ubuntu 15.10 que funciona a la perfección. Eso sí, está conectado por cable.
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-17
<CurcoVein> Buenas
<noelia> Hola a todos
<noelia> Tengo un problemilla con mi velocidad de internet por Wi-Fi en Ubuntu 15.10.
<noelia> Mi tarjeta de red inalámbrica es una Realtek RTL8188EE
<noelia> Integrada
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si tiene alguna incompatibilidad?
<noelia> mimecar No sé cómo hacerlo.
<mimecar> buscas en google el nombre de la tarjeta
<mimecar>  + ubuntu 15.10
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la velocidad de conexión que tienes?
<noelia> 30MB/sec.
<noelia> Fibra óptica
<mimecar> ¿esa es la velocidad que conecta Ubuntu?
<noelia> www.speedtest.net me da 10MB/sec. como mucho
<mimecar> ¿estás cerca del router?
<noelia> Sí, lo tengo al lado.
<mimecar> ¿en Windows te conecta a la máxima velocidad?
<noelia> Sí, no me llega a 30, pero sí que alcanza 20, 25...
<noelia> El caso es que tengo un 85% de señal Wi-Fi con Ubuntu 15.10
<noelia> Y tengo otro ordenador con Ubuntu también, pero con red cableada, y me alcanza 29MB/sec.
<mimecar> por cable la cosa cambia bastante
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la velocidad de sincronización de la tarjeta con el router?
<noelia> Ahí me pillas
<noelia> No sé cómo averiguar eso.
<mimecar> creo que estaba en las opciones de la tarjeta Wifi
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-09
<lobos> hola
<lobos> alguien programa laravel
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-10
<sirix> buenas noches
<hugodidier1> Buen día camaradas
<oscar_vzla> -ve
<oscar_vzla> Buenas
<oscar_vzla> Alguien aqui q use RaspberryPi ?
<hugodidier> Hola
<hugodidier> alguien sabe como solucionar un error del libre office que sale que tengo espacio insuficiente?
<cousteau> ¿tienes espacio suficiente en el disco?
<cousteau> si no, puede que sea un problema de permisos, que estés intentando escribir en un sitio donde no tienes permisos de escritura y al no poder el programa cree que se ha llenado el disco
<cousteau> y si no no se me ocurre
<hugodidier> se supone que tengo espacio en ambos, en carpeta de raiz y home, la carpeta me da problemas es en cache de la carpeta de libre office
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-12
<xavier11> alguien quien me ayude
<krytarik> !pregunta | xavier11
<kubot> xavier11: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xavier11> cancele la actuaizacion en xubuntu y ahora ya no me deja entrar con mi usuario, me pide contraseña, la pongo y solo aparece el fondo de pantalla, como puedo arreglarlo?, gracias
<krytarik> xavier11: Super+T → "setsid xfce4-panel" ?
<xavier11> llevo poco tiempo usando xubuntu y no estoy familiarizado con esos terminos, instale xubuntu en una lap vieja con una pendrive
<xavier11> si no hay solucion y tengo que reinstalar no hay problema, el asunto es que hice un trabajo en libreoffice y quiero recuperarlo, ahora mismo estoy como usuario guest, pero ahi no encuentro ese archivo
<xavier11> nada?
<krytarik> xavier11: https://xubuntu.org/news/small-details-shortcut-keys/
<xavier11> no pues no ayuda mucho, pero gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-13
<josegonzalez> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-15
<alberto_80> Hola a todos
<alberto_80> y todas
<alberto_> Hola a todos/as
<mimecar> hola
<alberto_> ¿Sabes algo de montar carpetas remotas automáticamente en Ubuntu 16.04?
<mimecar> puedes configurarlo en fstab
<alberto_> Sí, el problema es que ya lo he hecho y funciona bien. Lo único es que me aparecen dos unidades montadas en el explorador de archivos.
<alberto_> Y son la misma.
<mimecar> desmonta las dos unidades y monta el contenido de fstab
<alberto_> No me deja desmontarlas, me dice que no está permitida la operación.
<mimecar> hazlo desde la consola
<alberto_> ok
<alberto_> Solo me deja desmontar una.
<alberto_> El problema es que se llaman igual.
<alberto_> Estoy poniendo 'sudo umount /media/alberto/recurso
<alberto_> ¡Y se vuelve a montar sola!
<alberto_> :?
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo y comprueba si se monta una vez o dos
<alberto_> ok
<alberto_> Hola de nuevo
<alberto_> Ya he reiniciado
<alberto_> Me aparecen dos iconos para el mismo recurso compartido
<alberto_> Con el mismo nombre y todo
<mimecar> en ese caso los está montando también otra parte del sistema
<ramrebol> Hola. Una consulta: el teclado ingles es muy incomodo para los que escribimos en espanol? O hay forma de escribir espanol normalmente usando un teclado gringo
<Artemis3> ramrebol, si: us international
<Artemis3> ~n saca ñ y 'o saca ó etc.
<ramrebol> lo usas? es comodo?
<Artemis3> para mi si
<Artemis3> mejor que tener los simbolos diferentes
<ramrebol> que bien! o sea, la disposicion de las teclas es la misma US? (la misma dibujada en el teclado). Me parece muy comodo.
<cousteau> Colemak!
<ramrebol> pero escribir ~n no es demoroso?
<cousteau> y sí, las letras excepto la eñe son las mismas en QWERTY de EEUU
<cousteau> no como en el alemán o el francés
<cousteau> algunas distribuciones permiten escribir ñ con AltGr-n
<ramrebol> pregunto porque debo comprar un laptop, y estoy pensando comprarme uno con teclado US, pero no se si es buena idea
<ramrebol> que me dicen?
<cousteau> ah sí, el "EEUU internacional (con teclas muertas)"
<ramrebol> con "algunas distribuciones" te refieres a distribuciones linux, o eleccion de teclado?
<cousteau> linux
<cousteau> el teclado no son más que teclas
<cousteau> yo con teclado USA no me aclaro, pero supongo que todo es acostumbrarse
<ramrebol> claro claro, es que ahora estoy en un mac (del trabajo), y escribir los tildes es un lio. Por eso temo que escribir esos caracteres en Linux igual sea lento
<cousteau> si estás acostumbrado al teclado español puedes poner la distribución de teclado español y olvidarte de que la ñ tiene dibujado un ;
<ramrebol> siempre use teclado latino. Pero he estado unos meses con teclado US y me parece comodo, excepto por las tildes
<cousteau> con la distribución "EEUU internacional teclas muertas AltGr" tienes AltGr+aeiouny = áéíóúñü
<ramrebol> me parece perfecto cousteau !   Entonces es igualmente comodo. Creo que esta vez optare por un teclado US
<cousteau> AltGr+/ = ¿, AltGr+shift+1 = ¡
<cousteau> y además, AltGr+' es como pulsar la "tecla muerta" tilde
<ramrebol> super!   Gracias!
<cousteau> yo personalmente me lío con que el - y el _ estén al lado del 0
<ramrebol> supongo que eso si es cosa de costumbre
<cousteau> ah, si en vez de la opción "teclas muertas AltGr" usas la "teclas muertas", entonces ' y ´ se cambian, lo mismo para " y ¨
<cousteau> y el acento se selecciona pulsando la tecla ', mientras que el apóstrofo con AltGr-'
<cousteau> ...pero creo que teniendo áéíóúü en AltGr-aeiouy no hace falta
<ramrebol> y por curiosidad: usas emacs?  Tuviste problemas con teclas muertas en emacs?
<ramrebol> o problemas con teclas muertas en algun otro programa?
<cousteau> no, no uso emacs ni vim
<cousteau> la distribución "EEUU internacional teclas muertas AltGr" es idéntica a la EEUU estándar, salvo que el Alt derecho es AltGr
<cousteau> así que la fiesta empieza con AltGr-algo
<ramrebol> super. Creo que encargare mi dell con teclado US entonces. Creo que si me acostumbro me evitare lios futuros
<cousteau> estupendo!
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-08
<satonio_> hola tengo un problema con mi instalacion de ubuntu, me da problemas desde que cambie la grafica, glxinfo da esto https://paste.ubuntu.com/26343796/
<satonio_> unity y cinnamon dan error al arrancar, mate si arranca
<pesca> satonio: de cual a cual grafica cambiaste?
<satonio> de una ati (no me acuerdo de modelo) a una nvidia 1060
<satonio> he probado a hacer una instalacion limpia en un usb y parece que la instalacion limpia todo funciona bien asi que es un problema de mi instalacion actual
<satonio> esto es un glxgears con debug
<satonio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26343931/
<satonio> y esto es el xorg log
<satonio> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26344092/
<satonio> alguna idea pesca ?
<pesca> cambiar los drivers?
<satonio> con nouveau ni siquiera arranca el sistema, se queda en una pantalla negra
<satonio> a menos que ponga nomodeset en la linea de Linux al arrancar
<satonio> que entonces arranca, pero tampoco funciona casi nada
<pesca> el privativo seguramente funcione mejor
<satonio> el privativo es el que tengo
<pesca> mmm
<satonio> con el privativo al menos arranca lightdm y mate funciona razonablemente bien, pero no funcionan ni cinnamon ni unity glxgears falla
<satonio> glxinfo falla, etc
<satonio> estoy empezando a pensar en cargarme la instalacion y restaurar desde backup en una instalacion limpia
<pesca> como instalaste el privativo?
<satonio> de varias formas, los he purgado unas cuantas veces y tal
<satonio> la primera apt install nvidia-384
<satonio> la segunda vez creo que fue con lo de ubuntu-drivers install o algo asi era
<satonio> y la tercera con un toolkit de nvidia
<pesca> y siempre igual?
<satonio> si
<satonio> lo unico que cambia es cuando estan desinstalados que tira con nouveau y pantallazo negro y pc bloqueado
<satonio> a menos que meta nomodeset
<pesca> nouveau hasta donde sé todavía no tira bien con las nuevas como la 1060
<satonio> bueno, en la instalacion limpia yo no he visto problemas
<satonio> aunque tampoco lo he probado muchisimo
<satonio> instale bastante rapido la nvidia-384
<satonio> pero si que estuve probando cosas y parecia todo estar correcto
<satonio> y en windows tambien parece estar funcionando bien asi que dudo que sea un problema real en la grafica, tiene toda la pinta que es algo en mi instalacion actual
<pesca> si, obvio, seguro es tema de la instalacion
<pesca> pero me quede sin ideas
<pesca> yo tengo una nvidia bastante viejita pero con la ventana esa de controladores adicionales, así elija nvidia propietario o novueau no me da problemas
<pesca> el del software center
<pesca> que imagino que habra sido lo primero que probaste
<satonio> lo primero que probe fue apt install nvidia-384 despues de entrar con nomodeset y nouveau
<satonio> porque no podia acceder a ese dialogo
<satonio> lo arregle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<satonio> ole
<satonio> toma ya!
<satonio> pesca: sabes como lo he arreglado? he hecho ldd -v glxinfo y he comparado las cosas entre las dos instalaciones, y he borrado unas librerias que se estaban cogiendo de amd, reinstalado el driver de nvidia y ya esta
<pesca> satonio: ja, bien
<satonio> estaban por ahi ocultos en una carpeta
<satonio> bueno mas que ocultos, escondidos
<satonio> bueno gracias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-09
 * acacio hola
<acacio> o la red xD
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10
 * acacio pasen linda noche  y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-10
<Crashbit> Por cierto, ayer se publicó la actualización del kernel que corrige los problemas de meltdown y spectre, alguno ha notado diferencias de rendimiento significativas? Server o sobremesa
<makeio> buenas!1
<makeio> a ver si alguine me puedo ayudar, tengo un problema con un server. Se me ha jodido el APT con un error de status, y ninguno de los archivos de backup funciona, hay manera de reinicializar el apt...??
<GridCube> makeio, hiciste un apt-get purge?
<makeio> si
<DarkPsydeLord> apt
<DarkPsydeLord> si claro de hecho se puede desinstalar
<DarkPsydeLord> dejeme recordar como creo haberlo hecho antes usando el iso, creo que desintalas y luego lo cargas usando el iso como apt recomp algo hahahah dejame hacer averiguaciones
<DarkPsydeLord> makeio, intentaste sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt?
<makeio> sip
<DarkPsydeLord> que mensaje te daba?
<DarkPsydeLord> desinstalaste paquetes?
<makeio> el mismo
<makeio> error en el status
<DarkPsydeLord> status file could not be parsed?
<DarkPsydeLord> o que error exactamente?
<makeio> root@vps:/var/lib/dpkg# dpkg-reconfigure apt dpkg-query: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 0:  end of file after field name '' dpkg-query: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 0:  end of file after field name ''
<DarkPsydeLord> oh! error en el file
<makeio> he restaurado todooos los backups y ninguno me vale....
<makeio> lo tengo jodido creo
<DarkPsydeLord> intentaste sudo apt clean?
<DarkPsydeLord> editaste manualmente el archivo?
<makeio> apt clean sí, no hace nada
<makeio> y el archivo no tiene nada...
<makeio> está en blanco
<DarkPsydeLord> pfff en ese caso solo se me ocurre removerlos todos e intentar actualizarlo
<DarkPsydeLord> los archivos de backup tienen alguna informacion?
<makeio> no
<DarkPsydeLord> corre "diff /var/lib/dpkg/status.old /var/lib/dpkg/status" y hay que encontrar diferencias
<DarkPsydeLord> si no hay ninguna solo corremos para remover e intentamos
<makeio> root@vps:/var/lib/dpkg# diff /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status root@vps:/var/lib/dpkg#
<makeio> nada!
<DarkPsydeLord> puede que estes muy muy jodido
<makeio> JAAJAJAJA
<makeio> lo sé
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<makeio> hace dias que estoy con esto
<DarkPsydeLord> quiero ver en pantalla que quito y por que
<makeio> esto último q hace??
<DarkPsydeLord> elimina la lista que genera los links hacia apt y los directorios
<DarkPsydeLord> esas listas estan corruptas
<makeio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361301/
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso no hay nada en status
<DarkPsydeLord> intenta ahora sudo apt update
<DarkPsydeLord> deberian generarse nuevas listas
<makeio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361310/
<makeio> mismo error
 * acacio  hola
<DarkPsydeLord> o/ acacio
<makeio> estoy jodido
<makeio> verdad?
<DarkPsydeLord> aun no
<DarkPsydeLord> el barco aun no se esta hundiendo
<makeio> jajajajaja me gusta su positivismo
<acacio> asi es siempre hay que mantener la esperanza xD
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-bad
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status  ||  sudo cp /var/backups/apt.extended_states.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DarkPsydeLord> voy a copiar un nuevo status
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego limpiamos apt
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego purgamos
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego configuramos
<DarkPsydeLord> tiene que volver a la vida
<makeio> ok los dos comandos q me has dicho bien
<makeio> ahora?
<DarkPsydeLord> LANG=C;sudo apt-get clean
<DarkPsydeLord> o quiza autoclean
<DarkPsydeLord> ambos hacen masomenos lo mismo
<makeio> ok
<makeio> por ahora nose queja
<DarkPsydeLord> LANG=C;sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<DarkPsydeLord> no se por que sigo escribiendo apt-get de hecho
<makeio> vamos bien
<DarkPsydeLord> LANG=C;sudo apt-get --fix-missing update -o APT::Cache-Limit=100000000
<makeio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361335/
<makeio> ahí sí q se quejó
<DarkPsydeLord> y eso que cambiamos el archivo por un backup y le dimos una configuracion especifica en las librerias
<makeio> es curioso verdad
<makeio> y no he hecho nada eh
<makeio> fué de repente
<DarkPsydeLord> agregaste algun ppa?
<DarkPsydeLord> dejame ver que tienes en sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<makeio> si, hace mucho
<DarkPsydeLord> pero antes de que esto fallara?
<makeio> root@vps:/var/lib/dpkg# cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe restricted multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates main universe restricted multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports universe multiverse restricted main deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main universe restrict
<makeio> bueno @Darkpsydelord, gracias! por hoy lo dejo
<makeio> mañana continuo pero ya veo q tienen mala pinta
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho solo tenemos que encontrar un nuevo status
<DarkPsydeLord> :D no estas tan jodio
<makeio> guay
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si andas por aca mañana puedo intentar algo nuevo
<makeio> mañana a ver si te veo por aqui y miramos, muchas gracias compañero
<DarkPsydeLord> de nada
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-11
<x00r> Out of the siletn planet we are, we are we areeeeeee
<x00r> Out of the silent planet. Dreams of desolaaatiiooonn
<x00r> fuck bitches
<jarturogf> noches
<esrarkesh> hola a todo mundo
<x00r> como era la cancion que decia asi?
<x00r> tannn ta ta ta tannnn tan tannnnn tan tannnn ta ta ta ta taaannnnnn
<x00r> ta ta ta tata ta taaannn taannnnn
<x00r> (con el piano/organo)
<x00r> ta tatata tannn ta taaannn ta tannn ta tatata taaaannnn ta tatatata taannn ta taannn ta taannn tatatatataannnnnnn
<x00r> con un poco de mas precision, (con piano) pin pipipipinnnn pi piinnnnn pi pinnnnnn pi pipipipinnnnn pi pipipi piinnnnnnn pi pinnn pi piiinnnn pi pipipi piiiiimmm
 * acacio hola
<x00r> acacio: Hola!
<x00r> smoke weed everyday
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> buenas sean Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<acacio> :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> d///_¬b
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-12
<marcos> hola a todos
<Guest46829> tengo ubuntu mate 17.10 y resulta que mi bios ya no funciona correctamente quiero pensar que es mi compu pero tambien pienso que ubuntu mate lo afecto que opinan ustedes
<acacio> Guest46829,  no debiera de afectarle un S.O. u otro , igual sea que su pc venga protegida ante cambios de sistemas
<Guest46829> pues resulta que todo marchaba bien derrepente me di cuenta que ya no puedo reestablecer la bios a los paramedros de fabrica y tampoco puedo bootear mis linux favoritos
<Guest46829> porque ningun cambio se guarda
<acacio> valla y eso es a raiz de intal ubuntu? o tiempod espues
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Guest46829> pues tenia ubuntu 17.04 y me cambie a 17.10 y pues no se derrepente quise botear elementary os por usb y me di cuenta que ya no podia hacerlo
<acacio> Guest46829,  podria ser problemas d ela bios , trataste de bajar alguna aplicacion que la restaure?
<Guest46829> entonces reestableci el bios pero nada los cambios no se guardan porque de fabrica venia con win8.1 y cambie os parametros sin securyboot a boot normal para instalar mi linux favorito y todo iba bien hasta que paso esto
<acacio> podria ser que  esa bios ande protegida , se que  plantearon fabricar  pc que no admitan mas que win , no se si sera el caso o fallo de bios
<Guest46829> no es la bateria porque la fecha y la hora siempre estan bien y no se pieden
<acacio> yo aun ando con dual core
<Guest46829> puede ser pero la empece a usar con ubuntu mate 16.04 y simpre podia cambiar los parametros del bios, hasta ubuntu 17.10 que ahora si no jala la bios por lo que cambie a ubuntu mate 16.04 y pero el daño esta hecho no pasa nada sigue sin poder guardar los cambios
<Guest46829> ya intente todo al parecer solo podria funcionar flasheando la bios de otra igual
<Guest46829> pero para encontrar la bios esta dificil
<Guest46829> por lo que ahora me limito a botear mis isos linux favoritos con grub
<Guest46829> si fuera el regureboot pues se restableceria a segure boot poro no se reestablece alo que me refiero esque los cambios de fabrica no se reestablecen se mantiene en los cambios que hice para botear mi linux pero eso no es lo malo sino que ahora no puedo bootear por usb porque los parametros no me lo permiten
<Guest46829> bueno ni modo
<acacio> guest y por dvd te permite botear?
<Guest46829> mmmm no tengo lector bueno sele puede poner pero no tengo
<Guest46829> asi venia la lap sin lector pero con la expancion para ponerlo
<acacio> aja pues a mi me da que va a ser problema de bios que se quedo bloqueada , igual realizando una desconeccion de bateria la restablezca
<pesca> Guest46829, es una LG?
<pesca> lenovo digo
<Guest46829> no es acer ES1-511-C4Tc
<Guest46829> ya desconete la bateria de hecho la tenia soldada pero solo se piede la hora y la fecha y no reestablece
<Guest46829> la quite por dos dia y nada
<Guest46829> sin usarla dos dias
<acacio> entonces esta complicadillo
<Guest46829> esta bien perro de arreglar quiero llorar we
<acacio> paciencia igual alguien de alguna esperanza de luz
<pesca> Guest46829, no te guarda los cambios, si mal no leí, cierto?
<pesca> hace un tiempo que vienen reportando problemas similares, y hace unos días anduvieron publicando una solución
<pesca> personalmente no me pasó así que no tengo forma de saber si funciona, pero tendrías que probar
<Guest46829> tu que pc tienes
<Guest46829> si no guarda los cambios
<pesca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<pesca> Guest46829, actualizate todos los paquetes del ubuntu 17.10 que tenes instalado
<pesca> te descargas el kermel parcheado que destraba la bios desde acá: http://people.canonical.com/~ypwong/lp1734147/linux-image-4.15.0-041500rc6-generic_4.15.0-041500rc6.201712312330+20170103+1_amd64.deb
<pesca> Guest46829, y avisame cuando lo vayas haciendo
<Guest46829> no mames si neta pero no se como hacerlos we
<pesca> le haces clic al enlace y dejas que descargue el paquete
<Guest46829> simplemente lo instalo y ya we
<Guest46829> o como
<Guest46829> es deb
<Guest46829> esta bien
<pesca> sep
<pesca> le haces doble clic y creo que te lo abre con el centro de software ese
<Guest46829> solo lo instalo? y ya
<Guest46829> no porque tengo
<Guest46829> gdebi
<Guest46829> eso creo
<pesca> ah, bueno
<Guest46829> crees que lo pueda destrabar?
<pesca> despues reinicias y cuando en el inicio te pregunta qué iniciar, elegí la opción del kernel que vas a instalar ahora
<pesca> debería iniciar ubuntu como siempre, volves a reiniciar y verificá que se haya destrabado el bios
<Guest46829> ok
<pesca> en los foros algunos lo tuvieron que reiniciar más de una vez para que funcione, de ultima intentalo
<Guest46829> voy a interntarlo si no regreso esque fallo todo y pues me quede sin compu deseama suerte
<pesca> jajaja
<pesca> éxitos
<Guest46829> bueno ya se esta descargando
<Guest46829> que linux usas we
<Guest46829> que compu tienes
<pesca> una gigabyte brix, una compu pequeña de escritorio
<pesca> con un celeron y cosas así sencillas
<Guest46829> pues dincen que las pc de altos recursos antiguas compiten con los estandar de ahora
<Guest46829> mi lap tiene un celeron de dos nucleos y es moderna
<pesca> y.. es que no se avanzó mucho en potencia pura
<pesca> sí en consumo energético y cosas así
<pesca> éste celeron anda parecido a un core2duo del 2009 que tengo en una notebook de por ahí
<pesca> sin embargo el de la notebook calienta como un infierno cuando lo haces trabajar
<pesca> el celeron tiene un disipador re chico y no hace ruido ni calienta
<Guest46829> mmmm pues en eso se trabaja sen en enegia y calentambiento y en portabilidad
<pesca> eso es lo moderno
<Guest46829> ok aguanta ya se descargo
<pesca> fijate que instale bien
<pesca> el ubuntu es de 64b, cierto?
<Guest46829> ya vuelvo voy a instalarlo me vale madre si me quedo sin lap ya no puedo vivir asi
<Guest46829> si es de 64
<Guest46829> el kernel es de 32
<Guest46829> o ke
<pesca> nop, es de 64
<Guest46829> ok
<Guest46829> entonces lo instalo
<Guest46829> ok
<pesca> no debería romper nada, en el peor de los casos no hace nada
<pesca> pero siempre tenes para elegir el kernel común
<Guest46829> ok
<Guest46829> ya estas ya vuelvo
<pesca> dale
<marcos> carnal
<marcos> carnal
<marcos> estas ahi we
<Guest95534> carnal
<Guest95534> ya instale el kernel
<Guest95534> ya reinicie varias veces el pc
<Guest95534> we estas ahi
<Guest95534> pesca hermano
<pesca> sí
<Guest95534> ya intale el kerner que me diste
<pesca> reiniciaste y elegiste ese?
<Guest95534> si we
<Guest95534> ya funciona bien
<pesca> el bios te guarda la info?
<Guest95534> gracias hermano
<Guest95534> si we
<pesca> bien
<Guest95534> se reestablecio de fabrica
<Guest95534> normal ya puedo botear usb
<pesca> bueno, actualiza los paquetes de ubuntu por completo así el kernel viejo que traba el bios no vuelve a molestar
<pesca> y si vas a probar otra distro, bajate la última ISO
<pesca> no uses alguna vieja si lo tenes
<Guest95534> no mames
<Guest95534> estoy emovcionado eres el mejor we
<Guest95534> no pense posible esto
<pesca> jaja, me alegro que te haya funcionado entonces
<Guest95534> no mames
<pesca> hace 1 o 2 días salió la solución, el problema lo vienen reportando hace más de 1 mes
<Guest95534> no puedo creerlo
<pesca> así que imaginate, tuviste suerte
<Guest95534> no mames
<Guest95534> quiero llorar de alegria
<Guest95534> ahora pues no se como hacerlo we
<pesca> que cosa
<Guest95534> actualizo los repositorios
<Guest95534> y actualizo el kernel
<Guest95534> o como
<Guest95534> pesca eres chingon
<Guest95534> me doy por sevido
<Guest95534> ya con esto pues me siento mucho mejor
<Guest95534> voy a actualizar
<pesca> el kernel que instalaste a mano lo podes desinstalar si queres, solo era para eso
<pesca> (ojo con confundirtelo nomas)
<Guest95534> mmmm
<Guest95534> pero ahora me dice que el anterios ya no es necesario XD
<Guest95534> lo boy a quitar ademas ya se a actualizado varias veces el kernel supongo que ya repararon esa faya
<Guest95534> porque mi problema empezo con el kernel que biene con ubuntu 17.10
<Guest95534> bueno esa fue mi conclucion la verdad no se
<Guest95534> con gdebi puedo hacerlo dando doble clik al archivo y me dara dos opciones deinstalarlo o volverlo a instalar
<Guest95534> asi es mas facil eso creo
<Guest95534> pero como te enteraste de todo esto
<Guest95534> ya vuelvo
<Guest95534> gracias amigo
<Guest75780> porque habran hecho esa maldad de blokear los bios?
<Guest75780> hermano pesca mil gracias we ya tengo todo en orden se quedo con el kernel 4.13.0.25
<Guest75780> y al parecer todo va muy bien. entonces despues de ver la realidad pues pienso que el sr. linus torvalds tenia malas intenciones XD
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-13
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) racjdu: pesca kubot IdleOne- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cywrknnov: DalekSec Guest63682 makeio ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ucnthx: fzeta Crashbit uBOTu-fr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zelqyqvec: SkavenXXI szyszeja siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dyxutb: Gaxpaxxo uBOTu-fr KennosiS ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qtzltmdwuc: makeio szyszeja IdleOne- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) apwtrnhto: SlwFngrs pesca SkavenXXI ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tizhtf: esrarkesh CrisRm71 Guest63682 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wkwzwehznt: KennosiS Tarrasquero ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ujngpwb: makeio Tarrasquero DalekSec â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qilutzqy: makeio Tarrasquero ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cirmpiyzi: makeio esrarkesh siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) skrcmtq: Crashbit GridCube Guest63682 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lrjykv: Crashbit szyszeja esrarkesh â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) twzqgcmuhe: SlwFngrs DalekSec IdleOne- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wsxzdbn: Tarrasquero kubot makeio ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) asoptusq: kubot esrarkesh GridCube ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sojippz: Tarrasquero m4v makeio ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yngwla: wyre uBOTu-fr fzeta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) nkznmeyu: DalekSec SkavenXXI siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kguqfsavw: KennosiS ubot9 esrarkesh â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ordqtljfsj: pesca szyszeja Tarrasquero ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ptmibbit> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fxfqq: IdleOne- Gaxpaxxo m4v ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> https://github.com/Tarrasquero/Scripts
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-14
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> buenas sean Tarrasquero
<enekomint> hola a todos
<mimecar> hola enekomint
<enekomint> aun no he tenido problema pero soy novatillo, aqui se pueden preguntar dudas?
<mimecar> si está relacionada con Ubuntu, sí
<mimecar> para otras distribuciones deberías usar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<enekomint> yo uso linuxmint 18
<enekomint> asi que imagino que tendre que ir al que me has puesto no?
<mimecar> sí
<enekomint> muchas gracias he abierto el otro
<manny>  /msg nickserv identify mannypass
<mimecar> manny, espero que ese no sea tu password porque lo has puesto de forma pública
<manny> mimecar, lo era :(
<mimecar> usa siempre la pestaña del servidor
<manny> ya, me equivoque
<mimecar> mientras tengas ahora otra contraseña no hay problema
<mimecar> los logs de este canal son públicos
<manny> la he cambiado ya
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
<CrisRm71> !rpm
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-07
<Kumool> aqui hay gente?
<Kumool> osea, despierta
<hell0h0la> hi
<hell0h0la> hola existe alguna version de ubuntu 18 LTS de 32 bit ?
<Kumool> claro
<Kumool> ah no, solo la 16
<Kumool> no te preocupes hay mejores distros por hay que son 32bit!
<Kumool> hell0h0la: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/bionic/release/desktop/xubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Kumool> xubuntu
<Kumool> mucho mejor que ubuntu n.n
<Kumool> lubuntu tambien
<Kumool> recuerda que 32bits es lento
<Kumool> como van las cosas va a ser embedded
<hell0h0la> kubuntu y ubuntu comparten los mismos repositorios ?
<Kumool> no uses kubuntu
<Kumool> es muy pesado para 32 bits
<Kumool> pero si
<Kumool> es lo mismo
<Kumool> solo que el DE cambia
<Kumool> todos los buntu comparten los repos creo
<hell0h0la> Kumool, ok igualmente el xubuntu tambien comparte los mismos repos ?
<Kumool> si
<Kumool> tambien esta lubuntu
<Kumool> necesitas que sea el LTS?
<Kumool> mmm
<hell0h0la> si tambien
<Kumool> ahora que lo pienso, si los repos son 32 bits... no pueden estar manejados por ubuntu
<hell0h0la> me imagino que en xubuntu puedo instalar tor y kali tools ?
<Kumool> si
<hell0h0la> Kumool, verdad tal vez usen un version anterior y simplemente la modifican para que cumpla con las mismas caracteristicas del 18 lts no mas que en 32 bit
<Kumool> esta es para el trabajo?
<Kumool> las ultimas versiones son estables, no hay problemas al instalar
<Kumool> digo, excepto hasta cuando hay
<Kumool> pero mantener el ultimo paquete da mas seguridad que tener uno viejo
<Kumool> especialmente con cosas de seguridad como tor
<Kumool> si tienes problemas puedes usar flak o snap
<Kumool> (ni idea como se usa)
<hell0h0la> Kumool, he estado usando kali linux pero con el escritorio que me trae por default (GNOME) me va re lento a la hora de abrir bastante
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> no uses gnome
<Kumool> nose del tal kali
<Kumool> pero puedes instalar xfce no?
<hell0h0la> creo que si pero no consigo un forma eficaz para instalarlo sin que me salga ningun error
<Kumool> osea, en terminos de pesado, esta en orden    gnome = kde > xfce > enlightenment > lxde > fluxbox > i3 > dwm
<hell0h0la> exacta la definicion
<Kumool> pues awesomewm esta despues de enlightenment o lxde
<Kumool> puedes probar lxde si no te funciona
<Kumool> si usas kali linux y te interesa la seguridad, dwm es lo mas seguro que existe
<Kumool> pero no puedes hacer preguntas en el canal o te banean
<hell0h0la> como asi preguntas globales y tambien a un usuario ?
<Kumool> no no, hablo del dwm, es super liviano pero si preguntas en el canal para soporte te dan kick o ban
<Kumool> cual es el error que te da xfce?
<hell0h0la> Ejecuto este codigo :
<hell0h0la> curl -s http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=58wsGhBD | tr -d '\ 15 \ 32' | bash
<hell0h0la> lo que nose es si tengo que instalar esto primero .. ?? A continuación, encontré varios comandos para instalar xfce:
<hell0h0la> Código: apt-get install kali-defaults kali-root-login escritorio-base xfce4 xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-goodies
<hell0h0la> lo que nose es si estos son los items correctos al instalar ?
<hell0h0la> regrese
<Kumool> osea, solo necesitas el xfce4
<Kumool> si usas apt, se supone que los archivos que necesite los apunte y lo instales todo junto
<Kumool> hell0h0la: usa synaptic
<Kumool> que rayos es esto
<Kumool> esto es un script el cual debes ejecutar para instalar algo?
<Kumool> hacer un | bash no es seguro para nada
<Kumool> el deb me hace pensar que solo necesitas hacer sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Kumool> sudo apt-get install lxde
<hell0h0la>  bueno lo intentare gracias por liberar dudas, tambien me han dicho en el canal ##linux que no me preocupe mucho en personalizar el kali linux ya que no es una distro de uso diario y que me pona a elegir una mejor distro
<hell0h0la> Kumool, has intentado desarrollar programas para linux ?
<Kumool> nopo
<Kumool> ah, se largo
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-09
<MiguelPeru> hola
<MiguelPeru> quien era el de la radio?
<DarkPsydeLord> no sabia que teniamos un canal social lol
<DarkPsydeLord> hasta que no preguntaron de la radio lei ell topic
<DarkPsydeLord> sera por que estoy todo el dia en offtopic?
<MiguelPeru> por eso justamente amo este canal
<DarkPsydeLord> por el radio?
<MiguelPeru> aunque tengo ubuntu 10.04 en este momento que lo clone de un HDD a un pen.
<DarkPsydeLord> el ultimo gran ubuntu
<MiguelPeru> por todo es como entrar en un bar
<DarkPsydeLord> despues de ese ubuntu llego unity
<MiguelPeru> si heescuchado
<DarkPsydeLord> eeeeeew
<DarkPsydeLord> asco
<DarkPsydeLord> fue cuando yo emigre
<DarkPsydeLord> con el tiempo regrese a ubuntu pero ya no al original
<MiguelPeru> me corre en una i7 del 2013
<DarkPsydeLord> sino a ubuntu mate
<MiguelPeru> ubuntu me atrae pero como otras
<DarkPsydeLord> ubuntu mate = ♥
<DarkPsydeLord> es ubuntu 10.04 mejorado yo se lo que te digo
<MiguelPeru> slackware por su misterio, puppy por su sencillez igual peprmint, arch porque yo puedo armarlo desde el core
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno yo uso arch + bspwm + mate en todas mis computadoras y ubuntu mate en la de mi esposa, trabajo y escuela
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que mi amor mas bien es por mate DE
<MiguelPeru> DarkPsydeLord, pero eso del desktop enviroment no se cambia? porque no solo podria quitarle el envrioment unity y ponerle mate o xfce no quedaria igual al 10.04
<DarkPsydeLord> mucho lio... MiguelPeru  quedarian todos los programas propios de tu DE librerias y dependencias
<DarkPsydeLord> sobretodo el espacio
<MiguelPeru> si algo asi penze, oh ya claro afecta
<DarkPsydeLord> realmente puede no afectar
<DarkPsydeLord> sobretodo en los buntus que puedes bajar el de de los flavors oficiales de ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> no realmente el paquete "puro" del de
<MiguelPeru> DarkPsydeLord, que packete puro de DE mate o gnome2-3 es distinto al flavor de ubuntu?
<MiguelPeru> DarkPsydeLord, aver explicame eso
<DarkPsydeLord> MiguelPeru, los diferentes flavors de ubuntu modifican algunos scripts para el buen funcionamiento o integracion de algunas herramientas
<DarkPsydeLord> tambien modifican el comportamiento en algunos partes
<DarkPsydeLord> y tambien agregan mas apps para complementar
<DarkPsydeLord> mate es un buen caso para verificar esto
<MiguelPeru> DarkPsydeLord, donde me bajo ubuntu mate? solo voy a releases.ubuntu.org? y busco el que diga mate?
<DarkPsydeLord> si tienes ubuntu stock lo puedes bajar
<MiguelPeru> aparte dime es bueno instalar el ubuntu que viene en dvd o solo el que esta en live cd, yo creo que el dvd trae mas programas pero talvez te instala cosas que no necesites o no
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm
<DarkPsydeLord> eso es lo normal en todos los OS'es
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre instalan cosas no deseadas
<MiguelPeru> DarkPsydeLord, stock es el que dice desktop image que no especifca el DE cierto?
<DarkPsydeLord> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=MX&version=18.04.1&architecture=amd64
<DarkPsydeLord> si vienes aqui
<DarkPsydeLord> https://www.ubuntu.com/#download
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes ver tambien los flavors oficiales
<DarkPsydeLord> kubuntu, lubuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntu budgie, ubuntu mate, ubuntu studio y xubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> tambien existe ubuntu kylin pero no creo haberlo usado nunca
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-10
<MiguelPeru> hay alguna forma de nada olvidenlo
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-11
<LuiX> hola como están. Tengo una pc dual boot win-ubuntu1804. Luego de un intento de actualizar el kernel via UKUU no puedo inicializar. Al encender aparece el promtp de grub unicamente.  Boot-repair no funcionó. Acá el pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nCS7hshHpF/
<DarkPsydeLord> pareces tener 2 grubs
<DarkPsydeLord> que miedoç
<DarkPsydeLord> :S
<LuiX> DarkPsydeLord, que hagoooo
<DarkPsydeLord> el paste es realmente largo
<DarkPsydeLord> estoy tratando de acabar de leer
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm pues hasta donde voy pareciera haber archivos corruptos del sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> tambien pareceria que tienes tu grub en 2 diferentes rutas y que no has desconctado tu usb con la imagen de linux
<DarkPsydeLord> me podrias decir que fue lo que hiciste?
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes bootear en alguna otra version del kernel?
<LuiX> DarkPsydeLord, mi conexion cay[o
<DarkPsydeLord> donde te quedaste
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes bootear en otra version de kernel?
<LuiX> no, no aparece el menu grub para nada
<LuiX> solo puedo bootear el windows apretando Esc cuando booteo y seleccionando la particion
<DarkPsydeLord> estoy pensando
<DarkPsydeLord> por que lo de Structure needs cleaning
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre me ha parecido archivos corruptos
<DarkPsydeLord> pero en este caso no estoy seguro
<LuiX> estoy en #grub intentando limpiarlo desde un liveUSB
<LuiX> un fsck en ese sda dio un monton de errores
<DarkPsydeLord> normalmente es lo que haria
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-13
<OERIAS> buena cancion...
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJZ8oSfIN7M
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-06
<AdictNet> Kumool, y tu ?
<Kumool> AdictNet: ??
<Kumool> AdictNet: y tu?
<AdictNet> Kumool, que de donde eres
<Kumool> AdictNet: si pero dime tu primero
<Kumool> y si eres un violador!?
<AdictNet> jajaja
<AdictNet> soy de panamá
<Kumool> DONDE ESTAN TODOS LOS VIOLADORES!
<Kumool> aaaa no
<Kumool> soy de PR
<AdictNet> mi ex esposa es boricua pero ella reside en orlando
<Kumool> si
<Kumool> todos los boricuas no residen aqui
<Kumool> esto es un chiquero
<AdictNet> y solo estás en este servidor?
<Kumool> estoy aqui
<Kumool> y oftc
<Kumool> y rizon
<Kumool> y quakenet
<Kumool> y rizon
<Kumool> y telegram
<Kumool> y gitter
<Kumool> y discord
<Kumool> y uso jabber
<Kumool> y me voy a acostar
<Kumool> buenas noches!
<AdictNet> bien
<Kumool> pq la pregunta?
<Kumool> stalker!
<Kumool> :)
<AdictNet> q te importa ya se muchos detalles importante e ire a violarte
<Kumool> XD
<Kumool> lmao
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> abrire la champaña
<Guest72056> Buenos días a todos: Escribo desde la Francia. ¿Conoceríais un Grupo de Usadores del Libro ubicado a Madrid por favor? Averigüe por todas las partes y no encuentré nada. ¿Quizás no conozco las palabras claves correctas? El español no es mi lengua materna. Gracias de antemano por la ayudad a la francesa un poco torpe
 * acacio- ola👀
<Kumool> acacio-: porque no ayudaste a la francesa torpe!?
<acacio-> Kumool,  ¿?
<Kumool> Guest72056
<acacio-> Kumool,  leiste lo que  te escribi?
<Kumool> no?
<Kumool> que me escribiste?
<acacio-> ¿?
<Kumool> wut
<acacio-> sabes que significa ?
<Kumool> que cosa?
<Kumool> DE QUE HABLAS
<Kumool> NO ME CONFUNDAS!
<Kumool> :)
<acacio-> significa ¿de que vas , quien coñ... eres tu para decirme que debo o nod ebo hacer?
<acacio-> Kumool,  ya que estas pendiente de quien entra y sale encargate tu en vez de reclamar a quiene sta ocupado y no tiene ni la mas remota idea de tus  absurdas ordenes
<acacio-> <Kumool> acacio-: porque no ayudaste a la francesa torpe!?
<acacio-> <acacio-> Kumool,  ¿?
<acacio-> si me disculpan continuo estudiando , es mas rentable que andar perdiendo el tiempo.
<filisko> buenas! alguien de aquí conoce la herramienta de backups Duplicity ?
<filisko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto
<filisko> el tema es que, para qué necesito hacer full backups, si al hacer copias incrementales ya tendría lo mismo que ofrecen los full bacups
<Kumool> uaaa
<Kumool> acacio-: como te atreves, tu estas aqui para atender a todos, ESTUDIAR NO ES IMPORTANTE, TU FUTURO NO IMPORTA, VAMOS A TRABAJAR!
<Victor-1> ?
<acacio-> veo que la gente se aburre o igual necesita un psiquiatra
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino que a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
<Kumool> aparentemente la gente no conoce el sarcasmo...
<Kumool> que raro
<Kumool> creo que vi un episodio de house en el cual alguien no reconocia el sarcasmo y lo tomaba todo literal, aparentemente tenia una enfermedad mental
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-07
 * acacio- ola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> bb acacio-
<acacio-> :P
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-08
 * acacio- ola👀
<pavane> hola?
<pavane> Tengo una duda
<pavane> alguiente podría ayudarme?
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , a oscuras  no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-09
 * AdictNet gives aca a clout round the head with a fresh copy of WeeChat
<gx60dis> HOLA
<gx60dis> hola buenas noches
<gx60dis> alguien puede ayudarme con este error
<gx60dis> radeon 0000:01:00.0: failed VCE resume (-22).
 * acacio- ola👀
 * AdictNet likes slapping people and randomly picks acacio- to slap
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , mañana mais👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-10
 * AdictNet cya
 * acacio- ola👀
<marcfp> hola
 * acacio- pasenlinda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-11
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-12
 * acacio- ola👀
<AdictNet> olas en el mar
<AdictNet> Hola para saludar
<acacio-> AdictNet,  ola es  para saludar aunque no lo creas , eso si no es en castellano
<AdictNet> en que idioma o lenguaje es según tu teoría
<acacio-> galego
<AdictNet> entonces aqui somos #ubuntu-gallego
<AdictNet> es joda acacio- de donde eres amigo
<Kumool> de.....
<Kumool> argentina!
<Kumool> o eras tu el de argentina?
<Kumool> JODER
<Kumool> marcfp!
<AdictNet> Kumool, tu eres de argentina?
<Kumool> no
<AdictNet> o tambien andas escribiendo galego
<Kumool> pero creo que dijo argentina no?
<Kumool> o tu dijiste argentina?
<AdictNet> supongo que el
<AdictNet> yo soy de centro america
<AdictNet> Kumool, y vos de donde
<Kumool> PR
<Kumool> yo conozco al marcfp ese!
<Kumool> se pasaba en debian-es
<acacio-> AdictNet,  soy de españa
<AdictNet> ah si cierto que me habias dicho la otra cez
<Kumool> genial
<Kumool> vamos a tener esta mismo conv pasado mañana, que creen?
<acacio-> disculpad  que ando instalando software en la laptop
<AdictNet> si claro. asi socialisamos un poco y le damos vida al canal
<Kumool> estoy tratando de usar hashbang y no puedo usar gpg
<Kumool> yo creo que estan mejor en #debian-es
<Kumool> ni #debian-es tiene gente
<Kumool> #linux-es?
<Kumool> un servidor hispano
<Kumool> esta mejor
<Kumool> asi se entra a #linux y ya
<AdictNet> si pero creo que no hay solo chathispano y eso es puro canal de citas
<AdictNet> y gays y les etc. etc. etc.
<Kumool> si, pero si el canal es #linux, deben de ser de soporte
<AdictNet> la verdad no uso irc para pedir ayuda sobre algo, eso lo hago por telegram
<AdictNet> hay gente mas activa
<Kumool> si? on donde?
<AdictNet> no usas telegram?
<Kumool> si
<Kumool> @lankrownet
<AdictNet> https://imgur.com/HnskxHW
<AdictNet> mira ahy
<Kumool> ya toy
<Kumool> bueno, voy a preguntar a ver
<Kumool> estoy tratando de conectarme a hashbang
<Kumool> pero necesito que el gpg y ssh funcione
<AdictNet> hagale
<Kumool> :( me da pacho
<Kumool> eres de españa AdictNet ?
<AdictNet> panameño
<AdictNet> acacio es el español
<AdictNet> Kumool> :( me da pacho | de eso nadie muere ve y consulta
<Kumool> mejor leo el manual
<cachu> hola buenas
<cachu> aqui se habla español no?
<cachu> poco movimiento no?
<cachu> se suele animar esto?
<AdictNet> que necesitas
<AdictNet> aqui hablamos en todos los idiomas
<cachu> necesito un chat activo para charlar
<cachu> pero de cosas de programacion y demas o de todo un poco?
<AdictNet> bueno aqui casi son bots porque nadie charla
<cachu> me ha salido un mensaje raro
<cachu> a valla
<cachu> y no hay canales activos en español?
<AdictNet> como le dije a un colega mas arriba que si necesitas ayuda de lo que sea
<AdictNet> agarra tu celular busca la aplicacion telegram y unete al grupo ubuntu en español
<AdictNet> hay mas actividad
<AdictNet> https://imgur.com/HnskxHW
<AdictNet> ya te di la opcion queda en ti si lo haces o no
<cachu> lo he echo
<cachu> pero me resultamas comodo chatear por pc
<AdictNet> entonces usa telegram desktop o via web
<AdictNet> y caso solucionado
<AdictNet> asi lo hago yo
<acacio-> discupad pero ubuntu soporta telegram tambien
<AdictNet> si
<acacio-> sudo apt-get install telegram
<AdictNet> https://web.telegram.org/
<Kumool> pero como te atreves AdictNet
<Kumool> yo soy un bot bien activo
<AdictNet> jajaja
<AdictNet> pero por lo general siempre estamos solo nosotros 2
<Kumool> bueno acacio- tambien
<AdictNet> Kumool, te dije la otra vez q mi ex esposa era boricua
<Kumool> pero el me salio con cosas ayer
<AdictNet> y un abuelo tambie cierto
<Kumool> pq esta estudiando
<Kumool> AdictNet: a si recuerdo algo asi
<AdictNet> :P
<Kumool> espero que se haya ido, esto esta que se derrumba to
<Kumool> y estas viniendo unas ventoleras
<cachu> me salgo y hablais?
<AdictNet> imagino eh visto las noticias
<cachu> jajaja
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , hasta otro rato👀
<AdictNet> cachu, no tranquilo bienvenido
<Kumool> :)
<AdictNet> ya se fue el gallego
<cachu> hay manera de conectarse a los chats irc desde esta app?
<Kumool> AdictNet: por eso mismo tenia problemas, estoy tratando de buscar un bueno shell gratis, por ahora me voy con hashbang, pero no puedo usar gpg
<Kumool> cachu: que app?
<cachu> Kumool,  pregunto
<cachu> pense que desde esta app se podria
<Kumool> cachu: que app pregunto yo
<cachu> xchatirc
<Kumool> cachu: si, pero estas mejor instalando hexchat, que es la que esta siendo mantenida por el momento
<cachu> ok
<Kumool> te recomiendo que si vas a estar permanente, busques un bouncer, te puedo recomendar bouncers gratis para freenode y rizon, y uno gratis
<AdictNet> hola sara
<AdictNet> se me cayo el internet :/
<Kumool> ja
<Kumool> se fue cachu
<Kumool> quien es sara?
<AdictNet> nose
<AdictNet> pero solo busco conversacion
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> entonces
<Kumool> YO SERE SARA!
<Kumool> hola AdictNet
<Kumool> ummm
<Kumool> estoy caliente
<AdictNet> jajaja
<Kumool> pagame $5 para mi onlyfans
<AdictNet> sara_morboo, <-- esa es sara es la que salude
<Kumool> Tah
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> mira sara_morboo, te quieren pegar el diente
<AdictNet> por cierto no conoes algun servidor donde aya mas boricuas
<Kumool> no!
<Kumool> ni uno!
<Kumool> osea
<Kumool> no
<Kumool> no conozco ninguno
<Kumool> estoy en reddit.com/r/puertorico y eso me ha llevado a un chat de discord
<Kumool> pero aparte de eso, nada
<AdictNet> tuve varios amigos boricuas y nose si alguno use esto aun
<AdictNet> ya que perdí contacto con mucho
<AdictNet> inclusive le pregunte a mi ex esposa por alguno de ellos y dice que no sabe nada tampoco
<Kumool> todos en facebook
<Kumool> y algunos en twitter
<Kumool> todos se han mudado a whatsapp
<AdictNet> whatsapp es aburrido
<AdictNet> lo uso mas q por trabajo pero por chat casi no lo uso
<Kumool> a mi no me gusta porque no lo puedo usar en la laptop
<Kumool> debo mantener la app abierta en el cel
<Kumool> ...
<Kumool> :S
<Kumool> es horrible, telegram ftw
<Kumool> ah y es web based
<Kumool> osea que el navegador consumiendo todos mis recursos
<Kumool> recursos adicionales
<AdictNet> si telegram es mucho mejor
<AdictNet> siempre lo cargo via web
<Kumool> mm
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> sabes que tienen un cliente no?
<Kumool> el cliente es mas ligero
